# Why DW is the best forum (Win prizes )



## muzzer

*EDITED BY ADMIN -

So we have turned this into a win something thread on here and you might be picked to get a sample , a sticker , a full product , something fun and more ...we are looking through DW towers and this is a massive giveaway think 12 days of Xmas but on a larger but smaller prize scale ... not everybody will get something we will randomly pick people , you might have responded to a post we made we must just ask for your address but all you have to do to keep this going is keep the thread alive - what we ask for in return is a picture of what you get and a review of something in the pack if you get a product - if you don't need it feel free to pass it on to another member ..... Whizzer*

I got a PM from WHIZZER just after New Year saying he was sending me something in the post to do a review of after i missed out on the 12 days of christmas. Now this to me was beyond generous because others missed out too, however i graciously accepted(who am i kidding, i was like a little kid at christmas again lol) and awaited 'the little something' that he had sent.
I got to mums this morning to be greeted by a bigger parcel than i expected and after opening i was greeted by the following items










The copy of evo is my own but this is basically a waxybox from what i can see and to say i am overjoyed is an understatement. Anyway, to WHIZZER and all at DW Towers can i just say a humongous thank you for this, the gesture alone was beyond anything i expected and i promise as soon as i can, i will test some of the items and do a review. I will get them all tested and continue to update this thread as and when i get them all tested.

To all the members of DW, this is why this place is the best as you all have something valuable to contribute and makes this place feel like home.


----------



## s29nta

Happy days!, how goods that, enjoy:thumb:


----------



## greymda

nice!


----------



## SBM

Sweeet! Great start to 2015!

Look forward to the results
Ben


----------



## Pittsy

Brilliant, like you said it's this kind of thing that makes this forum great:thumb:
Just recently a fellow member sent me a wax sample I was looking at, well chuffed to say the least :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

s29nta said:


> Happy days!, how goods that, enjoy:thumb:


I know, i am over the moon to say the least and i plan on doing exactly that


----------



## WHIZZER

I might be doing some more kits like this as the year moves on - some might be smaller others maybe larger - will have to see how it goes .... 

So s29nta as you were the first to reply send me your addy .....!!!!


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> I might be doing some more kits like this as the year moves on - some might be smaller others maybe larger - will have to see how it goes ....
> 
> So s29nta as you were the first to reply send me your addy .....!!!!


If you need any more testers i would be well up for it:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Oh brilliant, i'm so glad someone else is going to get something similar, enjoy s29anta :thumb:

Anyway, my first review.
As i had already washed the car and dried it, i decided to give .50Cal's 20-20 glass cleaner a go. Found an empty spray bottle and washed it out thoroughly before adding the 20-20 to it and going outside to do the glass. Now i only did the front screen in and out, but did the mirrors and all the other glass outside.
First off it's quite a vibrant blue colour which i think you can see in the picture above, it's also rather fragrant with a smell somewhere between a fruit and a strong cleaner.

Ease of application: On the exterior you spray on and wipe off and having used The Visor by the now sadly defunct Wax-Tec, this was a revelation for me having struggled with The Visor(my own fault i think). It spread easily and started to evaporate quite quickly but wiped off very easily and so far seems to be streak free, time will tell.
On the interior you spread it about by microfibre and it's exactly the same story as the exterior performance wise.

Cleaning ability: Not much i can say here, it removed the water marks and seems to have removed old smears very easily.

Overall: Very easy to use, smell is not too bad and if it performs as well as initial inspections seems to suggest, this could very well be my new go to window cleaner.

So for marks out of ten, bearing in mind i haven't driven the car yet, i'm going with a 7/10 until i get to drive the car. This mark will be updated when i get to work at 4pm today.


----------



## Naddy37

Nice surprise fella, enjoy..


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer42 said:


> Oh brilliant, i'm so glad someone else is going to get something similar, enjoy s29anta :thumb:
> 
> Anyway, my first review.
> As i had already washed the car and dried it, i decided to give .50Cal's 20-20 glass cleaner a go. Found an empty spray bottle and washed it out thoroughly before adding the 20-20 to it and going outside to do the glass. Now i only did the front screen in and out, but did the mirrors and all the other glass outside.
> First off it's quite a vibrant blue colour which i think you can see in the picture above, it's also rather fragrant with a smell somewhere between a fruit and a strong cleaner.
> 
> Ease of application: On the exterior you spray on and wipe off and having used The Visor by the now sadly defunct Wax-Tec, this was a revelation for me having struggled with The Visor(my own fault i think). It spread easily and started to evaporate quite quickly but wiped off very easily and so far seems to be streak free, time will tell.
> On the interior you spread it about by microfibre and it's exactly the same story as the exterior performance wise.
> 
> Cleaning ability: Not much i can say here, it removed the water marks and seems to have removed old smears very easily.
> 
> Overall: Very easy to use, smell is not too bad and if it performs as well as initial inspections seems to suggest, this could very well be my new go to window cleaner.
> 
> So for marks out of ten, bearing in mind i haven't driven the car yet, i'm going with a 7/10 until i get to drive the car. This mark will be updated when i get to work at 4pm today.


S29nta is very different to yours :thumb: Some small some big ......


----------



## muzzer

Size isn't important WHIZZER, as i said in my initial post, it's the gesture that is the thing with this and is part of what makes DW so great as a community :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Me jelous? , you bet. enjoy your goodies muzzer and look forward to your reviews.


----------



## tightlines

good gesture from DW this is what forums are all about


----------



## Sicskate

muzzer42 said:


> Size isn't important WHIZZER, as i said in my initial post, it's the gesture that is the thing with this


I've been telling my misses this for years 

Lol,

Your a lucky guy  enjoy your gift.


----------



## ronwash

Thats great,enjoy!.


----------



## s29nta

Thanks very much! Well chuffed :thumb:
Pm sent WHIZZER


----------



## shine247

We expect a review on each product now. :lol:

Very nice set, always nice fo try different items, pleased for you.


----------



## scoobyboy1

Great generosity:thumb:


Bet you was excited getting those goodies!!, Im still buzzing winning a prize in the 12 days of xmas competition!!!:thumb:


----------



## matt1234

This is such a nice gesture. What the forum is all about.


----------



## muzzer

scoobyboy1 said:


> Great generosity:thumb:
> 
> Bet you was excited getting those goodies!!, Im still buzzing winning a prize in the 12 days of xmas competition!!!:thumb:


Oh god yes, i'm still bouncing about like a loony :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

S29nta something in the post today 


Soulboy - also something in the post today .... 


Now who should I choose next ..............


----------



## Soul boy 68

WHIZZER said:


> S29nta something in the post today
> 
> Soulboy - also something in the post today ....
> 
> Now who should I choose next ..............


Thank you for your kindness WHIZZER :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> S29nta something in the post today
> 
> Soulboy - also something in the post today ....
> 
> Now who should I choose next ..............


I reckon it should be.......

Meeeeee  or AndyA4TDI for sending me the wax sample :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

better than Christmas this!:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

s29nta said:


> better than Christmas this!:thumb:


Isn't it just, it's like being a kid all over again


----------



## Bigoggy

Lol im excited for you guys !!! Whizzer you are the DW santa. I like how we are like a family .


----------



## s29nta

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thank you for your kindness WHIZZER :thumb:


well done Soul boy 68:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Bigoggy said:


> Lol im excited for you guys !!! Whizzer you are the DW santa. I like how we are like a family .


Good point :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

muzzer42 said:


> Good point :thumb:


So many good helpfull people here and some great advice and tips.i have learned so much since i joined last year. I dont know where id be without this forum. Probably be still washing with an old sponge and going the autowash.


----------



## Kiashuma

I recon it should be someone who's birthday is today :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

:lol:


----------



## Farquhar

I'm wellin' up!

This really brightened my day...


----------



## Bigoggy

Lol its a beautiful feeling.


----------



## WHIZZER

Kiashuma said:


> I recon it should be someone who's birthday is today :thumb:


Send me your Address and Ill send you a DW sticker :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> I reckon it should be.......
> 
> Meeeeee  or AndyA4TDI for sending me the wax sample :thumb:


send me your address and ill send you a sticker :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Bigoggy said:


> Lol its a beautiful feeling.


Send me your address !


----------



## muzzer

There you go guys :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Wow the generosity levels are high at the moment. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Bigoggy

Oooo now im excited !!


----------



## Alan W

I've been around this Forum longer than most :lol: and the generosity and friendliness is second to none! :thumb:

Let's keep this going in 2015! 

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER

Wilco said:


> Wow the generosity levels are high at the moment. Keep up the good work everyone!





Alan W said:


> I've been around this Forum longer than most :lol: and the generosity and friendliness is second to none! :thumb:
> 
> Let's keep this going in 2015!
> 
> Alan W


Keep posting fellas in this thread and ill keep picking people - need to have a good route around the garage :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Is this a new idea for 2015 Whizzer. As it seems very popular. your garage will be empty by the end of the year


----------



## stumpy90

It's my birthday too!! In june


----------



## muzzer

And people wonder why i left pistonheads to come here. If they saw this they would realise why, apart from the fact this is a much nicer and far more friendly environment to be a part of.


----------



## Pittsy

Thank you very much young man:argie:


----------



## WHIZZER

J306TD said:


> Is this a new idea for 2015 Whizzer. As it seems very popular. your garage will be empty by the end of the year


Might be a new idea I have - It is DW 10th Birthday Year - I think I even found some swissvax stuff :doublesho :doublesho



stumpy90 said:


> It's my birthday too!! In june


Good Try Stumpy .....

Keep looking in here Chaps Ill keep this going as long as people post pics of what they get - it might be a sticker - it might be a pair of gloves - airfreshner - sample - a selection - or even a full size product !!!

Keep watching out and keep posting !


----------



## muzzer

It's the tenth birthday? Oh i am so going to Wax-Stock this year then, hopefully i can drop by and say happy birthday


----------



## J306TD

Wow very generous offerings. When is the big day then Whizzer?


----------



## WHIZZER

J306TD said:


> Wow very generous offerings. When is the big day then Whizzer?


In October


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> In October


Everyone don't forget October is a month to remember


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> In October


Might be a pain to organise but a stand alone birthday event somewhere central would be brilliant, maybe at a detailers or a suppliers so people could get supplies as well as buying you and the staff a birthday coke :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Sounds like some garage you have if you have some swissvax lying round lol. Shall we start calling you father whizzmas lol


----------



## Bigoggy

muzzer42 said:


> Might be a pain to organise but a stand alone birthday event somewhere central would be brilliant, maybe at a detailers or a suppliers so people could get supplies as well as buying you and the staff a birthday coke :thumb:


Good idea !


----------



## WHIZZER

Bigoggy said:


> Sounds like some garage you have if you have some swissvax lying round lol. Shall we start calling you father whizzmas lol


DW towers is ok  - Well I could just sell the stuff but that's not what its all about !!!

I have tried stuff and moved on to different brands etc - some products may be new / some may not be - might be half a bottle or so on but I am happy to pass it on ....I am hoping we can get lots of people involved - Tell your friends get them involved ..... Its going to be a good year for DW :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

As said great forum, and some helpful guys on here :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> Sounds like some garage you have if you have some swissvax lying round lol. Shall we start calling you father whizzmas lol


:lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

This is why I spend most of my time on the forum top notch advise and very friendly to boot


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> In October


My birthday is Oct too:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

It's things like this that make this a great forum! With all the doom and glum that's in the news nowadays it makes a nice change see people helping others out with advice etc. Take what AndyA4TDI did by selling his stuff for a charity and then Stevie from BMD adding to it or MEH4N's Made in Movember charity wax auction with ODK. Its just a great place to be part of.


----------



## Kiashuma

WHIZZER said:


> Send me your Address and Ill send you a DW sticker :thumb:


Cheers, thanks very much indeed very good of you :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

WHIZZER said:


> Keep posting fellas in this thread and ill keep picking people - need to have a good route around the garage :thumb:


What happens if you find a car in the garage


----------



## danwel

Yep it is a good place. I never managed to win anything this year but some of the prizes were extremely generous for sure


----------



## J306TD

Here is an idea to tie in with the forums 10th birthday.

It's a bit like the 12 days of xmas but everyone is a winner. Anyone who wants to take part donates a prize. Such as a sample pot of wax, bottle of polish or a coating.

This then gets put into a thread and using a random number generator a list of winners is drawn.


----------



## Sicskate

The moral at DW is awesome, bring on 2015


----------



## Kiashuma

danwel said:


> Yep it is a good place. I never managed to win anything this year but some of the prizes were extremely generous for sure


Yep, i was lucky enough to win a wax in the bouncers halloween thing so really happy with that as i would never have the spare cash to buy a £70 wax :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

J306TD said:


> Here is an idea to tie in with the forums 10th birthday.
> 
> It's a bit like the 12 days of xmas but everyone is a winner. Anyone who wants to take part donates a prize. Such as a sample pot of wax, bottle of polish or a coating.
> 
> This then gets put into a thread and using a random number generator a list of winners is drawn.


I will put my Reliant in. Mot expires Fri, runs like rubbish but looks clean :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

If this rate keeps on, WHIZZER will have to start up that production line of stickers again and other DW goodies lol.


----------



## JordanRaven

J306TD said:


> Here is an idea to tie in with the forums 10th birthday.
> 
> It's a bit like the 12 days of xmas but everyone is a winner. Anyone who wants to take part donates a prize. Such as a sample pot of wax, bottle of polish or a coating.
> 
> This then gets put into a thread and using a random number generator a list of winners is drawn.


Sounds like a very good idea! Especially seeing as a lot of people buy good products to try them but prefer a different one!


----------



## danwel

Kiashuma said:


> Yep, i was lucky enough to win a wax in the bouncers halloween thing so really happy with that as i would never have the spare cash to buy a £70 wax :thumb:


nice, i missed the whole day as i was on night shift so was sleeping unfortunately


----------



## Wilco

I hope there's going to be a tenth anniversary wax produced then whizzer?


----------



## Dougnorwich

I love this site......a little bit more than I do the wife

but a lot less then I do the neighbours wife


----------



## stumpy90

There once was a guy called whizzer, 
Whos garage was a bit of a quizzer,
It was so bl00dy big, 
He kept having to dig
For prizes to try and deliver!


----------



## tightlines

he delivers the items for free
to the recepients glee
all he asks for is a photo,of said freebie
unfortunatly its not me


----------



## Pittsy

DW is the best forum because........

The Admin is a mega dude 

(see what i did there )


----------



## Pittsy

And i am nearly gonna make my 600th post:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Ahhhhhhhhhh there is is 

(turns over and falls asleep )


----------



## Dougnorwich

stumpy90 said:


> There once was a guy called whizzer,
> Whos garage was a bit of a quizzer,
> It was so bl00dy big,
> He kept having to dig
> For prizes to try and deliver!


If he gets a sticker for that I'm leaving.......


----------



## stonejedi

Dougnorwich said:


> If he gets a sticker for that I'm leaving.......


:lol::thumb:.SJ.


----------



## WHIZZER

danwel said:


> Yep it is a good place. I never managed to win anything this year but some of the prizes were extremely generous for sure


Right then lets put that right - send me your address !!!



Wilco said:


> I hope there's going to be a tenth anniversary wax produced then whizzer?


Now thats an Idea maybe we might - I have got something awesome planned though !!!!!  - while im writing this you might as well send me your addy as well !


----------



## CTR247

Very cool gesture Whizzer and the DW team , been on here a while and recently spending more and more on here. Post great threads, support, suppliers , offers and General banter.
Here's to a great 2015 for the DW community


----------



## WHIZZER

Dougnorwich said:


> If he gets a sticker for that I'm leaving.......


I have the perfect gift for you - send me your address


----------



## CTR247

@WHIZZER - has XMAS come early ( looks like its sooner every year), your on a roll! Loving DW


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> I have the perfect gift for you - send me your address


If it's not a smack on the snout.... I'm leaving


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> If it's not a smack on the snout.... I'm leaving


Better than that


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Better than that


Goolies???


----------



## WHIZZER

Chaps don't forget to send me your address if you have been asked ..... I'll keep checking in as I find new things , just Doug out some nice little bits and pieces ......


----------



## tightlines

shall i just send my address.
joking aside this is good fun


----------



## Alan W

tightlines said:


> shall i just send my address.
> joking aside this is good fun


You've got a nice big bargain parcel on its way to you already! 

However, you could try! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## rottenapple

This thread is a perfect example of why DW is such an active, informative and fun forum. Thanks for all the hard work wizzer and bring on 2015 👍


----------



## Starburst

DW is the best forum because it has helped me keep my cars in tip top condition thanks to it's very helpful members and staff. 

Bring on Waxstock 2015!


----------



## tightlines

Alan W said:


> You've got a nice big bargain parcel on its way to you already!
> 
> However, you could try! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


yes i have  god loves a trier thou


----------



## Alan W

Are there any awards for long service Bill? :lol: 

Alan W


----------



## pantypoos

Starburst said:


> Bring on Waxstock 2015!


I can't wait for waxwork 2015, I was a massive newbie at the 2014 event and didn't know what half the stuff I was looking at was, however after spending loads of time on the forum I now have a bit more of an idea what it all is and even more desire to buy and try it all out, so I'll be going with loaded pockets!


----------



## pajd

I've never liked the place to be honest!


----------



## dan_h

Only joined this year and can honestly say I'm going to be staying, hopefully to see the 20 year anniversary. Such a great community. Only trouble is I always end up spending money.


----------



## MDC250

*Why DW is the best forum (Post for prizes )*

^ that why you are always on the site golftdi?!


----------



## pajd

MDC250 said:


> ^ that why you are always on the site golftdi?!


Just trying to shake off this wastmitt meister tag!


----------



## MDC250

golftdi said:


> Just trying to shake off this wastmitt meister tag!


Have you tried Tardis?



Other products are available...


----------



## s29nta

just got in from work and recived this through the post, happy days! thank you Whizzer and all at DW:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Cool, santa whizzer delivers again :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

muzzer42 said:


> Cool, santa whizzer delivers again :thumb:


santa made s29nta very happy! its good here:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

s29nta said:


> santa made s29nta very happy! its good here:thumb:


It's bloody amazing here, i sometimes have to remind myself i have a wife to be and have to work, DW is an adictive forum due to how much knowledge you can absorb and how nearly every member is very helpful and friendly, cant beat it :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

i remember when i first found the forum i was made up thinking its not just me who luvs a tidy/clean motor then!, thought it was me going over the top always washing and polishing my cars. Then realised there was so much more to learn and you get chatting to all the good people on here and before you know it you are part of the family.


----------



## andspenka

Well done guys, wish I'd won something 

P.S. It is my birthday this weekend


----------



## J306TD

I think I'm coming down with this flu. I could do with some cheering up


----------



## Captain Duff

As someone who is very much at the start of the obsession road, and who a while ago thought getting a 'free' air freshener at the garage drive in car wash was the bees knees, I can only be thankful that a site like this one exists where a wealth of knowledge and experience is on non-judgemental and non-condescending tap. So fantastic thanks to all behind it, and I too think a special 10 year anniversary wax is a must :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Who knew my little thank you thread would lead to others getting gifts, taking off so others read it and now going out on fb too. I am genuinely astonished at all this, i only wanted to say thanks :lol:


----------



## Bigoggy

muzzer42 said:


> Who knew my little thank you thread would lead to others getting gifts, taking off so others read it and now going out on fb too. I am genuinely astonished at all this, i only wanted to say thanks :lol:


Its brilliant mate father whizzmas is very generous lol


----------



## Goodylax

Awesome thread! Really love the sense of community and people wanting to share awesome stuff! 
Whizzer- I'd be happy to pitch in, as I have been a real monthly sample box junkie here in the States and have plenty lying around


----------



## tightlines

Morning everyone wonder who the lucky people will be today


----------



## muzzer

I'm not sure but what an amazing gesture by Goodylax, just goes to show how this place is like family. See also Matt buying the waxes that someone tried to sell after he won them in the 12 days of christmas, then auctioning them off for charity.
Two members of the highest order right there :thumb:


----------



## Paul04

I thought Christmas was over? Easter is next so should it be detailing goodies for Easter instead of chocolate goodies


----------



## WHIZZER

Alan W said:


> Are there any awards for long service Bill? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Go on then Alan W send me your address :thumb:

Danwel and Dougnorwich you still need to send me your address - if not I Will have to offer it to somebody else ...


----------



## Dougnorwich

WHIZZER said:


> I have the perfect gift for you - send me your address


Woo hooooo. Cheers pal

I'm living stumps rubbish poem now


----------



## Pittsy

I think Dw is the best because I learn something new every day :thumb:
And it feels good to pass on my knowledge (such as it is) to others :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

WHIZZER said:


> Go on then Alan W send me your address :thumb:
> 
> Danwel and Dougnorwich you still need to send me your address - if not I Will have to offer it to somebody else ...


Thanks chaps just Danwel's now


----------



## WHIZZER

That's 5 packages all packed up


----------



## Alan W

WHIZZER said:


> That's 5 packages all packed up


    

I'm sure the other 4 people will join me in saying a big *THANK YOU!* :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## stumpy90

Dougnorwich said:


> Woo hooooo. Cheers pal
> 
> I'm living stumps rubbish poem now


Rudyard's got nothing on me biatch


----------



## Pittsy

Just realised that since joining Dw the guys in sainsburys car park never ask if I want my car cleaned, in fact they come and ask me what products I use:thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

DW has me waiting for payday each month trying out new products. Trying to save for a house is becoming a conquest. Good luck all and hope everyone had a happy new year


----------



## stumpy90

To me DW is not just a forum, it's a community. It's full of people that make me laugh, but have never met, people that are generous and ask for nothing back, people that are helpful but do not preach, people that are OCD not OTT. 

It's just a great place to indulge myself in 50/50 pictures, banter and knowledge. 
And it seams that it's only getting better.


----------



## WHIZZER

Found some more buts and pieces to add to this so all good ... I think I might even sample down some stuff as well


----------



## MDC250

No "buts" for me thanks


----------



## stonejedi

All this Generosity:thumb:,Feels like Xmas all over again.SJ.


----------



## fatdazza

Just a quick post to thank Whizzer for his very kind gestures! - I'm sure his "presents" will be appreciated by those who receive them. Hopefully it will inspire people to post up reviews of any products used, as this will then benefit the whole forum.

Please do not take this as an "entry" for any prizes, as I have enough detailing goodies to last me well into old age! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Here an idea of a few bits and pieces ill be sending out ... whos going to be the lucky ones ...... ( Still looking for more stuff got quite a few boxes to go through !)


----------



## WHIZZER

fatdazza said:


> Just a quick post to thank Whizzer for his very kind gestures! - I'm sure his "presents" will be appreciated by those who receive them. Hopefully it will inspire people to post up reviews of any products used, as this will then benefit the whole forum.
> 
> Please do not take this as an "entry" for any prizes, as I have enough detailing goodies to last me well into old age! :thumb:


Thanks dazza - You might not want a detailing gift but you might want a sticker ;-)


----------



## davies20

This is crazy!

Forums are suppose to be full of Trolls insulting each other & bashing keyboards!

Keep up the good work lads


----------



## clav604

Good stuff, always good trying new products before going buying large bottles that will never get used


----------



## pajd

Just PM Whizzer asking what his Paypal account is and chuck a tenner in there. He will reward you with a few goodies (not worth anywhere near a tenner though)

You can thank me later Whizzer


----------



## WHIZZER

golftdi said:


> Just PM Whizzer asking what his Paypal account is and chuck a tenner in there. He will reward you with a few goodies (not worth anywhere near a tenner though)
> 
> You can thank me later Whizzer


Only a Tenner  goes off to set up paypal dispute for golftdi payment !


----------



## WHIZZER

andspenka said:


> Well done guys, wish I'd won something
> 
> P.S. It is my birthday this weekend


Go on then send me your address !!!!



J306TD said:


> I think I'm coming down with this flu. I could do with some cheering up


and you send me your address :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

What's this all about? Lol


----------



## Clancy

Lots of free goodies going around, great gesture


----------



## pajd

Kimo73 said:


> What's this all about? Lol


Whizzer has goodies to give away :thumb: I always liked him. One of the best is Whizzer


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> What's this all about? Lol


Too many goodies that he needs help shifting


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hey Whizzer 

I think the other Admin needs to get involved and send some gear out too... 

Let me see who I can share the DW Love with!


----------



## Farquhar

A now friend of mine who lives in Basingstoke was visiting our Bristol office and noticed me looking at a 'lesser' detailing forum one day during my lunchbreak.

He approached me and said _"Into cleaning cars are you? - you should check out Detailing World"_ so I did...

...and boy am I glad I did.

It costs me a little more than it did before but it is worth it - thank you to DW and all the members and sponsors that make it all possible.

:thumb:


----------



## T5 Rogers91

I Would be appreciate of a few trail samples to write up a detailing thread with, of my black A3.


----------



## Clancy

Johnnyopolis said:


> Let me see who I can share the DW Love with!


I can help with this


----------



## Pittsy

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Whizzer
> 
> I think the other Admin needs to get involved and send some gear out too...
> 
> Let me see who I can share the DW Love with!


Oh noooooo, 2 of you to try and butter up now :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Whizzer
> 
> I think the other Admin needs to get involved and send some gear out too...
> 
> Let me see who I can share the DW Love with!


I always thought Johnny was the best admin


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> I always thought Johnny was the best admin


Oi oi ! you should have already had a envelope arrive ?


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Oi oi ! you should have already had a envelope arrive ?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> I always thought Johnny was the best admin











.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

He is a Top Guy though.Woops!!!.SJ.


----------



## shl-kelso

It's nice to see a forum/community that hay remains genuinely helpful and friendly rather than sticking to the usual derogatory/insulting/trolling nature of the majority of other forums I've visited. Add to that the generosity of the official supporters and some of the membership it is really a unique place. Long may it continue


----------



## pajd

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Whizzer
> 
> I think the other Admin needs to get involved and send some gear out too...
> 
> Let me see who I can share the DW Love with!


Woo-hoo! Johnnyopolis has goodies to give away I always liked him. One of the best is Johnnyopolis


----------



## J306TD

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Whizzer
> 
> I think the other Admin needs to get involved and send some gear out too...
> 
> Let me see who I can share the DW Love with!


Haha your gonna have a lot of new friends now. But I'm one of the original


----------



## davies20

HEEEERRRREEESSSS JOHHHNNNYYYY!!

My address is as follows.......!


----------



## Soul boy 68

A BIG thank you to WHIZZER for sending me my sticker and it's now inside my car window with pride  a double :thumb: :thumb: from me.


----------



## stumpy90

Blimey look at those water marks!


----------



## Soul boy 68

stumpy90 said:


> Blimey look at those water marks!


Yeh I know car is very dirty and in need of a wash badly. I am to  to show the whole car in the photo.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Farquhar as you were the first to reply let me know your address on a pm!


----------



## Pittsy

My Boss just looked over my shoulder and asked what i was looking at.....
I said i was looking for new business in the automotive sector.
He just shook his head and walked away :thumb:
After swearing at me and telling me to do some real work


----------



## JJ0063

This is really good to see, not many forums I use would ever do anything anywhere near as nice as this.

As a fairly new member of DW it's nice to see these things happen!


----------



## JordanRaven

WHIZZER said:


> Here an idea of a few bits and pieces ill be sending out ... whos going to be the lucky ones ...... ( Still looking for more stuff got quite a few boxes to go through !)


Anything that says warning on it that boldly must be good :doublesho


----------



## WHIZZER

JoranRaven said:


> Anything that says warning on it that boldly must be good :doublesho


Well why don't you try it ! send me your address :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Pittsy said:


> My Boss just looked over my shoulder and asked what i was looking at.....
> I said i was looking for new business in the automotive sector.
> He just shook his head and walked away :thumb:
> After swearing at me and telling me to do some real work


What does any boss know about real work, you are only looking at a real website where members post threads on cars they have worked on. Now that is real work.


----------



## stonejedi

I cant believe this,the DW staff have me praying.SJ.


----------



## JordanRaven

WHIZZER said:


> Well why don't you try it ! send me your address :thumb:


Sent, sorry for the delay!


----------



## pajd

I've tried humour, ar.se licking and nothing has worked! :wall: even making Whizzer money!


----------



## Mikej857

Some very special members on here that think of others first and are only too happy to help


----------



## WHIZZER

JoranRaven said:


> Sent, sorry for the delay!


I was trying to be like jigsaw lol ! no worries :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Soul boy 68 said:


> What does any boss know about real work, you are only looking at a real website where members post threads on cars they have worked on. Now that is real work.


Now i agree but he doesnt see things the way i do....
I have tried to give him some advice about his company car and the state of it but deaf ears and all that:detailer:


----------



## Pittsy

golftdi said:


> I've tried humour, ar.se licking and nothing has worked! :wall:


try nonchalance


----------



## stonejedi

golftdi said:


> I've tried humour, ar.se licking and nothing has worked! :wall:


Never mind mate we are all in the same boat:thumb:,anyway it's all just a bit of good fun,just keep going you never know.SJ.


----------



## J306TD

Haha with all this going on we could have kept City Link going on our own. Many thanks to Whizzer and Johnny


----------



## WHIZZER

golftdi said:


> I've tried humour, ar.se licking and nothing has worked! :wall:


you never know when it might happen

That's me done for today but ill be back tomorrow !!!

I know John is still around and about


----------



## JordanRaven

WHIZZER said:


> I was trying to be like jigsaw lol ! no worries :thumb:


Haha, I was trying to be covert, manager asking how work was coming along :lol:


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> Well why don't you try it ! send me your address :thumb:


Wow...........er............ well anything that has such a cool name like "crystal rock" must be good! :lol:


----------



## Bigoggy

Thanks whizzer !


----------



## Johnnyopolis

golftdi said:


> I've tried humour, ar.se licking and nothing has worked! :wall: even making Whizzer money!


Fancy a cup of Tea Golf Tdi?

Send me your address by PM


----------



## pajd

Johnnyopolis said:


> Fancy a cup of Tea Golf Tdi?
> 
> Send me your address by PM


Cheers Johnny (and Whizzer) :thumb: 
Tea? Im a whiskey man by the way!


----------



## Kimo

Some lucky lucky people here


----------



## Pittsy

Yup its nice to see:thumb:
I got a sticker too


----------



## Pittsy

Johnnyopolis said:


> Fancy a cup of Tea Golf Tdi?
> 
> Send me your address by PM


Aint the tea gonna get cold in the post?


----------



## cole_scirocco

Wow what gents!

True gents!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Whizzer, said this before and I shall say it again... 

Things like this, is what brings people to this site! 
With being able to "create a page" on Facebook so easily these days, you'd have thought that there would be millions of detailing pages and this site would be dead, BUT...This site is different to the rest.

Most forums I have visited in the past have been monitored by grumpy mods, and people leave due to the poor communication and their bad attitude... 
Here, it's a completely different ball game, offer freebies regularly where you can, you're always getting involved in conversations/threads, always get back to members PM's where possible, and although I've not met the admin crew as of yet, I'm fairly certain a few were at Waxstock! 

I must say, although there are a few changes that most of the long standing members on this thread would like to see, this forum has got to be the best! Certainly for me it is! 

Good luck to all of those that may win a spontaneous prize from Whizzer! 
The generosity amongst this community is great :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Trouble is with threads like this you dont seem to get as much work done as normal 
Got loads to get done by tomorow but keep coming back on here


----------



## 5kinner

For me (a newbie), it's been great! The best thing about it is, you don't really need to ask too many questions .... everything has pretty much already been asked and usually easy to find.

Although there should be some achievements associated with the forums ... like most hours spent reading the forums rather than working .... that would be me ;-)

Thanks everyone for the advice i've received already!


----------



## ardenvxr

Great generosity,defo the best forum im on


----------



## Pittsy

ardenvxr said:


> Great generosity,defo the best forum im on


Its the only forum i am on :thumb:


----------



## dooka

Johnnyopolis said:


> Let me see who I can share the DW Love with!


Me Me Me or I can help spread the love ..


----------



## Pittsy

dooka said:


> Me Me Me or I can help spread the love ..


Spread it baby, spread it


----------



## pajd

Pittsy said:


> Spread it baby, spread it


You're on the wrong site mate


----------



## tightlines

like its been said before the amount of help thats given out is incredable compared to other forums,at first i was a bit daunted by it all but everyone is friendly and the banter is the best,i would like to think everyone takes all tongue in cheek,this is a great thing DW is doing.
i dont think i know enough to give advice on cleaning/buying products and the like but once iv finished reading the many threads in years to come i hope i can contrabute a bit more then i do


----------



## Sicskate

*Why DW is the best forum (Post for prizes )*

I like that other members don't mind going out of their way to help others, which is nice to know that I'm not alone.


----------



## Kimo

dooka said:


> Me Me Me or I can help spread the love ..


As long as the love you spread doesn't have any stis lol


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> As long as the love you spread doesn't have any stis lol


Nice....
I would hope Rob is pretty clean :wave:


----------



## J4KE45

Sweet! Very generous, looks like some cool gear!


----------



## Starburst

I would be happy with just a Air freshener and sticker.


----------



## RickL

Just like to say, Im a relatively newbie on the forum, but Im amazed at the generosity of its sponsors and members.

i have found that if I have not checked the place for a couple of days I feel like im getting withdrawal symptoms


Great forum , keep up the great work all those involved


----------



## Starburst

Hear, hear, Rick.

My missus thinks I'm having an internet affair.  It's a good job she doesn't know about 'The Gentleman's Club'


----------



## white night

s29nta said:


> i remember when i first found the forum i was made up thinking its not just me who luvs a tidy/clean motor then!, thought it was me going over the top always washing and polishing my cars. Then realised there was so much more to learn and you get chatting to all the good people on here and before you know it you are part of the family.


I have to agree with you on this one but its also all the good laughs you get when 
all the banter starts as my wife sometimes looks at me and says "what's so funny 
on there this time" and I reply with "you wouldn't understand as it involves
cleaning" and that's when I get a clip round the ear lol.

In a nut shell Great chat, Great people and most of all Great laughs:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

I do wonder what I could give away. To add to the boss' bundles. 

Hmmm.


----------



## Clancy

Well I'm more than happy to try some samples and review them


----------



## Pittsy

Spoony said:


> I do wonder what I could give away. To add to the boss' bundles.
> 
> Hmmm.


Oh god not again.... 
Spoony is definitely my favorite moderator


----------



## Bigoggy

Gotta love trying new products


----------



## Pittsy

:newbie:
Thank you very much whizzer, made up to say the least


----------



## dooka

Kimo73 said:


> As long as the love you spread doesn't have any stis lol


Only GTi's and RS's ..


----------



## Alan W

dooka said:


> Only GTi's and RS's ..


You've forgotten *R*'s Rob! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## JacobDuBois

Alan W said:


> You've forgotten *R*'s Rob! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


More of a TT guy myself


----------



## Alan W

JacobDuBois said:


> More of a TT guy myself


Been there, done that and moved on! . :lol:

Only joking. 

Alan W


----------



## JacobDuBois

Alan W said:


> Been there, done that and moved on! . :lol:
> 
> Only joking.
> 
> Alan W


Can't say I've heard of many men getting bored of TT's though


----------



## Kimo

dooka said:


> Only GTi's and RS's ..


The real deals :lol:


----------



## muzzer

I am so happy that this has really taken off, it's so good to see others getting goodies


----------



## chrisgreen

I think I speak for everyone, but definitely me, when I say - gotta love DW for doing stuff like this.


----------



## muzzer

chrisgreen said:


> I think I speak for everyone, but definitely me, when I say - gotta love DW for doing stuff like this.


Oh god yes, i was naturally disappointed i didnt win any of the prizes in the 12 days of christmas but it's a lottery and my number didnt come up, thems the breaks. For WHIZZER to then do what he did for me and subsequently others too just proves your point and reinforces my desire to be a part of this for a long time.


----------



## WT Taggarit

2015, I got my dancing shoes on to start detailing again.


----------



## muzzer

2015 is going to be the year for detailing it seems, roll on the summer and after my honeymoon my car is getting some serious love and attention.


----------



## J306TD

muzzer42 said:


> 2015 is going to be the year for detailing it seems, roll on the summer and after my honeymoon my car is getting some serious love and attention.


Haha attend to the wife then the car is it?


----------



## WHIZZER

dooka said:


> Me Me Me or I can help spread the love ..


dooka you know DW loves you !!!! - sure spread the love choose somebody and let me know !


----------



## WHIZZER

Starburst said:


> I would be happy with just a Air freshener and sticker.


Well I can do half of that send me your address !!:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning whizzer, thanks for the stickers, they are brilliant :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Spoony said:


> I do wonder what I could give away. To add to the boss' bundles.
> 
> Hmmm.


Spoony choose somebody and let me know


----------



## davies20

WHIZZER said:


> Spoony choose somebody and let me know


Spoony i'm your man! Promise!!


----------



## stumpy90

Am I allowed to nominate someone please Whizzer?


----------



## Chris Dyson

This forum just gets better and better. It is the only forum I check on a daily basis (sometimes several times a day).


----------



## WHIZZER

Kimo73 said:


> Some lucky lucky people here


Well spoony thinks you are lucky send him your address !!! :thumb:


----------



## Marve

Great idea guys. Staying ahead of the curve of internet forums as usual. Keep trying and pushing the boundaries!


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> Am I allowed to nominate someone please Whizzer?


how about yourself - let me have you address !!! :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Wow two give aways in 3 minutes


----------



## WHIZZER

Those that monitor the thread can you help me by letting the people know if they have won something .... i'm not pm'ing everybody - so I want you guys to help each other drop them a message if they have won something want to make this a real community thread -

Ok so far -18 people have something being delivered or have had something !


----------



## muzzer

J306TD said:


> Haha attend to the wife then the car is it?


Oh yes, i have my priorities in the right order this year, next year is a different matter entirely :lol:


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Those that monitor the thread can you help me by letting the people know if they have won something .... i'm not pm'ing everybody - so I want you guys to help each other drop them a message if they have won something want to make this a real community thread -
> 
> Ok so far -18 people have something being delivered or have had something !


Or let me know and in return for your generosity, i'll personally chase them up to make sure they contact you,john,spoony,dooka or whoever is being santa


----------



## Welshquattro1

I've just shown my work colleague this site and thread as he's into car's and he think's everyone is mad as he said "that don't happen on my owners forum"lol.


----------



## bigbaldyone

*Why DW is the best forum (Post for prizes )*



Soul boy 68 said:


> A BIG thank you to WHIZZER for sending me my sticker and it's now inside my car window with pride  a double :thumb: :thumb: from me.
> 
> View attachment 40234


I love this sticker. "Ordinary" people really wouldn't understand the meaning of OCD clean that our cars are. Shown with pride fella!


----------



## muzzer

Welshquattro1 said:


> I've just shown my work colleague this site and thread as he's into car's and he think's everyone is mad as he said "that don't happen on my owners forum"lol.


Gently encourage him to come over to the right forum then :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

muzzer42 said:


> Gently encourage him to come over to the right forum then :thumb:


Or the dark side as the wife now calls it.lol.:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> Am I allowed to nominate someone please Whizzer?


how about yourself - let me have you address !!! :thumb:

Well Stumpy90 has kindly donated his prize to ardenvxr - BUT he will still get something so ardenvxr send me your address !!!


----------



## danwel

WHIZZER said:


> how about yourself - let me have you address !!! :thumb:
> 
> Well Stumpy90 has kindly donated his prize to ardenvxr - BUT he will still get something so ardenvxr send me your address !!!


Very kind of everyone involved there!!!


----------



## dailly92

This is a fantastic thread. Some real generosity going on and great to see everyone getting involved. This is why I enjoy this forum so much.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Johnnyopolis said:


> Farquhar as you were the first to reply let me know your address on a pm!


Still need your address buddy!


----------



## J306TD

Johnnyopolis said:


> Still need your address buddy!


Do you want mine also


----------



## danwel

J306TD said:


> Do you want mine also


Lol was going to offer up mine earlier too:buffer::thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

danwel said:


> Lol was going to offer up mine earlier too:buffer::thumb:


Well you is lucky cause yours is on its way today :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Mine too dan lol


----------



## danwel

WHIZZER said:


> Well you is lucky cause yours is on its way today :thumb:


Yeah it was a very nice start to the day. Not sure if i am able to wait until i actually get home and may well have to ask the wife to open it up and send me pictures to satisfy my curiosity.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

J306TD said:


> Do you want mine also


Maybe... Lets see what happens :thumb:


----------



## pajd

dailly92 said:


> This is a fantastic thread. Some real generosity going on and great to see everyone getting involved. This is why I enjoy this forum so much.


I cant argue with any of that. And I cant think of on one other forum I'm a member of that does this sort of stuff. Well done DW :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Seeing as how i kind of started this, i have pmd farquar to let him know he needs to get in touch jonny:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

With all the (understandable) activity in this Thread who's keeping the country running just now? Is anyone doing any work? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Welshquattro1

Alan W said:


> With all the (understandable) activity in this Thread who's keeping the country running just now? Is anyone doing any work? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


No! Only Whizzer and rest rest of admin I think.lol


----------



## tightlines

Alan W said:


> With all the (understandable) activity in this Thread who's keeping the country running just now? Is anyone doing any work? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


im off today si im here all day got a light to put up outside but iv got plenty of daylight left,then there always tomorrow to do it


----------



## stumpy90

Alan W said:


> With all the (understandable) activity in this Thread who's keeping the country running just now? Is anyone doing any work? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I'm still sitting here selling tyres........

When my boss is looking


----------



## Kimo

I was a lucky one


----------



## JacobDuBois

I think most of us enjoy getting paid whilst we browse DW most of the day well I do that's for sure!


----------



## Shug

DW is too addictive. At some point I really should get back to work and finish off that heart transplant operation.


----------



## leehob

JacobDuBois said:


> I think most of us enjoy getting paid whilst we browse DW most of the day well I do that's for sure!


Absolutely mate :thumb:


----------



## Rock Lobster

This forum keeps getting better! And I get chance to have a look while keeping the lights on for the masses, happy days!


----------



## bigbaldyone

Alan W said:


> With all the (understandable) activity in this Thread who's keeping the country running just now? Is anyone doing any work? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I'm running a bloody bus station whilst reading this dam addictive place haha love it! Good work guys.


----------



## Pittsy

6th day at work on the trot, looking forward to tomorrow so I can get a clean in :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Glad to see some people are actually working ...................... or _think_ they are working! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## dug

DW is becoming my no1 go to website, the help and advice is second to none and every now and again there are freebies to receive and try out for us newbies....
:thumb::wave:


----------



## Pittsy

On the + side just got a call from my son....
He is doing a journalism degree in Bristol and has landed a job with SKY during the elections doing their online coverage :thumb:
To say i am proud would be an understatement


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> On the + side just got a call from my son....
> He is doing a journalism degree in Bristol and has landed a job with SKY during the elections doing their online coverage :thumb:
> To say i am proud would be an understatement


great news

its started raining so the light will have to wait untill later,so will go and sort shed out after buying new shelves it needs a tidy up could do with a nice banner/flag to brighten it up a bit


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> 6th day at work on the trot, looking forward to tomorrow so I can get a clean in :thumb:


Same here! Weather is good today, hopefully it holds out for tomorrow too


----------



## JacobDuBois

I'm keeping people's broadband alive here, so what would we do if we didn't have broadband! (P.s if your broadbands faulty It wasn't me  )


----------



## muzzer

tightlines said:


> great news


Indeed it is great news, this thread just keeps on giving  I'm not working yet, i work the back shift and have been up since 08.30 after our new lodger decided to wake me up.


----------



## Pittsy

Pittsy said:


> On the + side just got a call from my son....
> He is doing a journalism degree in Bristol and has landed a job with SKY during the elections doing their online coverage :thumb:
> To say i am proud would be an understatement


I didnt want another pressie for that i just wanted to share


----------



## stumpy90

I'm just interested in what everyone does for a living lol


----------



## Pittsy

stumpy90 said:


> I'm just interested in what everyone does for a living lol


My name is Simon and i am a Continous Improvement Engineer / Part time Shift manager for a PET Bottle blow moulding company...
It has been 7 days since my last clean


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> My name is Simon and i am a Continous Improvement Engineer / Part time Shift manager for a PET Bottle blow moulding company...
> 
> It has been 7 days since my last clean


Sounds like an AA meeting!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Pittsy said:


> My name is Simon and i am a Continous Improvement Engineer / Part time Shift manager for a PET Bottle blow moulding company...
> It has been 7 days since my last clean


Wait, so what you're saying is that the company that you work for could supply all of us with bottles at a great price! :thumb:

Now I am interested!:lol:


----------



## muzzer

stumpy90 said:


> I'm just interested in what everyone does for a living lol


Despatch operative for a family run commercial food supply company based in the peak district, although i work in bedford.


----------



## davies20

muzzer42 said:


> Despatch operative for a family run commercial food supply company based in the peak district, although i work in bedford.


Tomson or Holdsworth??!


----------



## WHIZZER

white night said:


> I have to agree with you on this one but its also all the good laughs you get when
> all the banter starts as my wife sometimes looks at me and says "what's so funny
> on there this time" and I reply with "you wouldn't understand as it involves
> cleaning" and that's when I get a clip round the ear lol.
> 
> In a nut shell Great chat, Great people and most of all Great laughs:thumb:


Send me you address perfect gift for you :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

20vKarlos said:


> Wait, so what you're saying is that the company that you work for could supply all of us with bottles at a great price! :thumb:
> 
> Now I am interested!:lol:


It kinda depends on how many you are after really 
Our unit price is per thousand :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Chaps great to see what you do but makes this thread a little cloudy to moderate who has put their name forward etc ;-)


----------



## stumpy90

Sorry boss...... my fault a bit I think. Maybe someone will start another thread on it.


----------



## Pittsy

Sorry too....


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> Sorry boss...... my fault a bit I think. Maybe someone will start another thread on it.





Pittsy said:


> Sorry too....


No worries -Im Whizzer and I run DW


----------



## Pittsy

I just wanted to get the crack about 7 days since last clean in really


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> No worries -Im Whizzer and I run DW


Whizzer = The Walter White of DW


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> Whizzer = The Walter White of DW


If that's the case why isn't he distributing products my way


----------



## GleemSpray

Well I am happy to contribute, in an amateur sort of way. Not entirely sure what I am putting my name down for, but count me in. 

I do think the events of recent have now produced a very positive atmosphere around DW.


----------



## J306TD

[quote name="Johnnyopolis" post=4777115]Still need your address buddy![/QUOTE]
Do you want mine also  



Johnnyopolis said:


> Maybe... Lets see what happens :thumb:


Ooo something fun I hope


----------



## jenks

Nice idea wizzer and very generous, I'm loving the 365 days of christmas


----------



## WHIZZER

tightlines said:


> great news
> 
> its started raining so the light will have to wait untill later,so will go and sort shed out after buying new shelves it needs a tidy up could do with a nice banner/flag to brighten it up a bit


Tightlines you have been viewing for a bit - go on then send me your address


----------



## muzzer

I'm still amazed that this has gone quite as big as it has, i am so lucky to be a part of all of this on DW and am still greatfull that WHIZZER chose me to be a beneficiary of his generosity :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

WHIZZER said:


> Tightlines you have been viewing for a bit - go on then send me your address


thank you very much


----------



## tv86

Lol that's a funny idea!


----------



## white night

WHIZZER said:


> Send me you address perfect gift for you :thumb:


Thanks mate I have sent it over to you:thumb:

You just got me thinking now on what it could be...can't wait now.


----------



## JJ0063

This is like Jim'll fix it, without the paedophile bit. It's awesome.

Uncle Whizzer, I'm yet to get the full potential out of my purple beemer! (Yes I bought a purple car)


----------



## clav604

Great stuff keep it going


----------



## GleemSpray

I'm going to start a DW Mexican wave !!.

(Puts arms in air, stands up from desk.....)

(......sits down again)

" *Yay. Go DW !!* " :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer

JJ0063 said:


> This is like Jim'll fix it, without the paedophile bit. It's awesome.
> 
> Uncle Whizzer, I'm yet to get the full potential out of my purple beemer! (Yes I bought a purple car)


Now that is a fantastic colour for a car :thumb:


----------



## danwel

GleemSpray said:


> I'm going to start a DW Mexican wave !!.
> 
> (Puts arms in air, stands up from desk.....)
> 
> (......sits down again)
> 
> " *Yay. Go DW !!* " :lol::lol::lol:


Passed on by me!!


----------



## cole_scirocco

WHIZZER said:


> No worries -Im Whizzer and I run DW


I'm Cole and I like cereal.. yummy!


----------



## SPARTAN

GleemSpray said:


> Well I am happy to contribute, in an amateur sort of way. Not entirely sure what I am putting my name down for, but count me in.
> 
> I do think the events of recent have now produced a very positive atmosphere around DW.


As above. Would it be okay if I joined the party too :thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Just in the middle of preparing my first review so I'm learning a lot from it and would be happy to do more
Dave


----------



## tightlines

SPARTAN said:


> As above. Would it be okay if I joined the party too :thumb:


Every one is welcome come in pull up a chair


----------



## bradleymarky

Great spirit this guys.


----------



## dooka

WHIZZER said:


> No worries -Im Whizzer and I run DW


No you don't. I do and what makes DW so great is the fact that I am on it, just joshing   ..


----------



## SPARTAN

tightlines said:


> Every one is welcome come in pull up a chair


So when do I get my party bag:lol:


----------



## dooka

There is only one party bag, one huge party bag and what is inside this big party bag is a great big dose of Waxstock greatness ..


----------



## WHIZZER

I'll be having a look around dw towers this weekend see what I can find


----------



## Spoony

Kimo73 said:


> I was a lucky one


See, you say that, BUT, may change when you receive the package :lol:

Should be with you Tuesday or Wednesday as I didn't have time to sort today.


----------



## Wilco

Great to see a thread with NO negativity or unneeded sarcasm for once, most refreshing.


----------



## Pittsy

dooka said:


> There is only one party bag, one huge party bag and what is inside this big party bag is a great big dose of Waxstock greatness ..


I like a party and need cheering up after the afternoon i have had 
Gonna be stuck here until god knows what time now


----------



## scoobyboy1

Hi, My name is John im 32 years old and I have a detailing addiction(So the missus keeps telling me) 

First step of a addiction, is admitting you have one, so here I am!!!:buffer:


----------



## cole_scirocco

scoobyboy1 said:


> Hi, My name is John im 32 years old and I have a detailing addiction(So the missus keeps telling me)
> 
> First step of a addiction, is admitting you have one, so here I am!!!:buffer:


Hi John and congratulations for admitting your addiction.


----------



## Lowiepete

scoobyboy1 said:


> Hi, My name is John im 32 years old and I have a detailing addiction passion


Suitably amended...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## scoobyboy1

cole_exclusiv said:


> Hi John and congratulations for admitting your addiction.


Thanks mate:thumb:

It all started about 10 years ago when I started with a bucket and sponge, then as time went on, I got onto a lot harder stuff and started doing Iron X and Bilberry, and started dabbling in a bit of Clay baring, and now I find myself constantly online finding the next detailing products to satisfy that detailing itch!!!


----------



## scoobyboy1

Lowiepete said:


> Suitably amended...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Thanks Steve, but my missus says its a addiction and she also said what ever she says it right!!


----------



## tv86

scoobyboy1 said:


> Thanks mate:thumb:
> 
> It all started about 10 years ago when I started with a bucket and sponge, then as time went on, I got onto a lot harder stuff and started doing Iron X and Bilberry, and started dabbling in a bit of Clay baring, and now I find myself constantly online finding the next detailing products to satisfy that detailing itch!!!


you're not alone man!


----------



## Pittsy

It is like a AA meeting after all


----------



## Starburst

This forum is just awesome. thanks WHIZZER!


----------



## milner3226

We are all here to help each other. No should feel ashamed of their addiction, be proud of it  :buffer:


----------



## Pittsy

scoobyboy1 said:


> Thanks mate:thumb:
> 
> It all started about 10 years ago when I started with a bucket and sponge, then as time went on, I got onto a lot harder stuff and started doing Iron X and Bilberry, and started dabbling in a bit of Clay baring, and now I find myself constantly online finding the next detailing products to satisfy that detailing itch!!!


I wish i had the money to get on the heavy stuff, Swissvax is sooooo expensive


----------



## samm

Not a lot left to say after all the BRILLIANT comments.


----------



## TheMilko2905

Cracking idea, hopefully you'll select me sometime in the future


----------



## Kriminal

Sounds like a cool plan. I'll just have to remember not to delete any dodgy looking PM's from a person called 'WHIZZER' asking for my address details.....talk about suspicious looking!  :thumb:


----------



## SLK Polisher

I just love this forum. I've learnt sooooo much.
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Think people are running out of things to say


----------



## PHUGE

All I can think of to say is...... Cabbages! :doublesho


----------



## Pittsy

I have got loads to say just gotta finish this down time analysis so i can go home....
I notice my boss went at 1630


----------



## Rebel007

I only joined this site because when I bought my most recent car my eldest son told me to expect loads of scratches etc and they would show up a lot as the car was black, well I thought last car I am likely to buy so I need to do my best to make it look nice, the rest is history, DW has a lot to answer for, not least my shrinking wallet lol


----------



## rory1992

Dw is the best forum ever as it has a wide variety of people that have so much knowledge and lots of competitions to be won. I spend quite alot of time on here and have learnt soo much since joining. As with everyone on here it makes me spend so much on stuff i just do not need but have to try.


----------



## JJ0063

I'm not gonna beat around the bush, I want free stuff, please.


----------



## dooka

DW certainly has a lot to answer for. Some will say good some will say bad. I shall stick with the good..

I have been on this forum a long time. Some say I have grandfather rights, see, straight in with a positive about this site ..

If it wasn't for DW, there would be a whole bunch of things missing in my life. I have made some awesome friends through DW or if it wasn't for DW I wouldn't of ever meet these people. One I met at Waxstock 2 years ago, an instant friendship was formed and one of us will be going to one of our funerals, in that I mean a friend for life. If DW didn't exist, Waxstock probably wouldn't exist which would mean that 1 friendship wouldn't exist.

When I first went full time with dooka 6 years ago, I contacted a few of the guys who were local to me, just to let them know I was now on the map so to speak and would they like to spend a day together, free gratis. No point fighting with each other. One of those guys is now one of my best friends, so if it wasn't for DW, I wouldn't of met him. This guy I have a lot to thank for, if it wasn't for him, I dooka wouldn't be where it is now and the dooka wash pad would of never gone to market..

One night I had a little dig at DW on a social media site. It didn't take long for my phone to ring. The voice on the other end is now also a great friend of mine. I would be lying if I were to say DW is a perfect place..

Enough about the friendships, but you get the jist ..

I believe it wasn't for DW, some of the detailers, shops and brands wouldn't exist. DW is a fantastic launch ground for this industry. Do a search for something detailing related in Google and just how many Facebook threads do you see come up. NONE, exactly, so DW is a great wealth of knowledge which is all pretty much accessible. DW is more often than not peoples first glimpse into the world of detailing. I know some wish they didn't step into it ..

DW has a traders section where traders can flog their wares, has a studio where detailers can whore out their work, a manufacturers section for those guys to give you the low down, a place to buy, sell and swap you junk, I mean products you don't get on with or find something new to try. We can't all like every product out there, but DW gives you a place where you can gather information to help with you product purchases and if you happen not to like that product, you can sell or swap as well as give you opinions and experiences.

There are a few brands, detailers and shops that would not of got off the ground or be as successful as they are if it were not for DW.

There is a big happy family within DW and then a load of splinter families, this can be seen just by perusing the site, but most seem happy to help each other out, give advice or offer experience..

Would we have Waxstock if it were not for DW, I doubt it, but knowing the dodo boys, it probably would of happened, but I am sure they will thank DW to an extent for their success. I absolutely love WS, certainly my favourite show of the year. Then again, it is a show for us. I used to sort a lot of show cars then go to the show. The show wasn't for me as a detailer, it was a show for the persons who's car it was. WS is a show for the guys who help make the show cars, if that makes sense..

Right, I have rambled and probably typed a load of guff, but above are just a handful of positives I have gained from having DW around ..


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> I have got loads to say just gotta finish this down time analysis so i can go home....
> I notice my boss went at 1630


it must of been a bad afternoon if your still there go home :driver:


----------



## ajc2306

This forum is just made up of such a great bunch of people and provides some welcome relief after the stresses and politics of everyday working life. It is giveaways/competitions like this that are just the cherry on the top of the cake!


----------



## JordanRaven

Mine turned up already! :doublesho thanks whizzer, can try a nano sealant for the first time! The other bits are a nice touch too :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

think its gone quiet in here because everyone has finished work,don't think much went on today in industry


----------



## muzzer

tightlines said:


> think its gone quiet in here because everyone has finished work,don't think much went on today in industry


I wish i'd finished work  however the downside to still being at work is seeing how much happiness this thread in particular and DW in general has brought to so many. Dooka i hope to bump into you at waxstock this year among others, would be nice to put a face to a name at last.


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> it must of been a bad afternoon if your still there go home :driver:


Just got home :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

tightlines said:


> think its gone quiet in here because everyone has finished work,don't think much went on today in industry


I didn't work today was my day off. Helped the brother in law move


----------



## cole_scirocco

J306TD said:


> I didn't work today was my day off. Helped the brother in law move


Nothing worse than moving house, so stressful. Although my relief was filling the spare bedroom with my detailing goodies!


----------



## J306TD

cole_exclusiv said:


> Nothing worse than moving house, so stressful. Although my relief was filling the spare bedroom with my detailing goodies!


It's only him so not too bad. Plus we got it all done before the wind and rain


----------



## WHIZZER

JoranRaven said:


> Mine turned up already! :doublesho thanks whizzer, can try a nano sealant for the first time! The other bits are a nice touch too :thumb:


Glad you have something new to try 
:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

dooka said:


> DW certainly has a lot to answer for. Some will say good some will say bad. I shall stick with the good..
> 
> I have been on this forum a long time. Some say I have grandfather rights, see, straight in with a positive about this site ..
> 
> If it wasn't for DW, there would be a whole bunch of things missing in my life. I have made some awesome friends through DW or if it wasn't for DW I wouldn't of ever meet these people. One I met at Waxstock 2 years ago, an instant friendship was formed and one of us will be going to one of our funerals, in that I mean a friend for life. If DW didn't exist, Waxstock probably wouldn't exist which would mean that 1 friendship wouldn't exist.
> 
> When I first went full time with dooka 6 years ago, I contacted a few of the guys who were local to me, just to let them know I was now on the map so to speak and would they like to spend a day together, free gratis. No point fighting with each other. One of those guys is now one of my best friends, so if it wasn't for DW, I wouldn't of met him. This guy I have a lot to thank for, if it wasn't for him, I dooka wouldn't be where it is now and the dooka wash pad would of never gone to market..
> 
> One night I had a little dig at DW on a social media site. It didn't take long for my phone to ring. The voice on the other end is now also a great friend of mine. I would be lying if I were to say DW is a perfect place..
> 
> Enough about the friendships, but you get the jist ..
> 
> I believe it wasn't for DW, some of the detailers, shops and brands wouldn't exist. DW is a fantastic launch ground for this industry. Do a search for something detailing related in Google and just how many Facebook threads do you see come up. NONE, exactly, so DW is a great wealth of knowledge which is all pretty much accessible. DW is more often than not peoples first glimpse into the world of detailing. I know some wish they didn't step into it ..
> 
> DW has a traders section where traders can flog their wares, has a studio where detailers can whore out their work, a manufacturers section for those guys to give you the low down, a place to buy, sell and swap you junk, I mean products you don't get on with or find something new to try. We can't all like every product out there, but DW gives you a place where you can gather information to help with you product purchases and if you happen not to like that product, you can sell or swap as well as give you opinions and experiences.
> 
> There are a few brands, detailers and shops that would not of got off the ground or be as successful as they are if it were not for DW.
> 
> There is a big happy family within DW and then a load of splinter families, this can be seen just by perusing the site, but most seem happy to help each other out, give advice or offer experience..
> 
> Would we have Waxstock if it were not for DW, I doubt it, but knowing the dodo boys, it probably would of happened, but I am sure they will thank DW to an extent for their success. I absolutely love WS, certainly my favourite show of the year. Then again, it is a show for us. I used to sort a lot of show cars then go to the show. The show wasn't for me as a detailer, it was a show for the persons who's car it was. WS is a show for the guys who help make the show cars, if that makes sense..
> 
> Right, I have rambled and probably typed a load of guff, but above are just a handful of positives I have gained from having DW around ..


Ahh thanks , now where do I send the tenner 

Seriously though it's people like rob that make dw the place it is :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Will get my pick up in a bit. Very grateful to Whizzer as it was such a surprise


----------



## JordanRaven

WHIZZER said:


> Glad you have something new to try
> :thumb:


You might have to wait for spring for a review though, too cold for corrections!


----------



## cole_scirocco

J306TD said:


> It's only him so not too bad. Plus we got it all done before the wind and rain


We were dedicated myself and my girlfriend, well actually it was her brother, myself and her grandad. Gramps drove the van and me and Thomas did all of the moving, literally. Took us a couple of hours to get it done, and it was bouncing down but I was adamant to get it done on the Saturday as I was due in work on the Sunday.


----------



## jenks

I'm going to restart the Mexican wave for all us on night shifts, come on guys join in. :wave:


----------



## J306TD

jenks said:


> I'm going to restart the Mexican wave for all us on night shifts, come on guys join in. :wave:


I'm not on nights. I'm out walking the dog. :wave: from me and a : paw: from the dog


----------



## Johnnyopolis

dooka said:


> DW certainly has a lot to answer for. Some will say good some will say bad. I shall stick with the good..
> 
> I have been on this forum a long time. Some say I have grandfather rights, see, straight in with a positive about this site ..
> 
> If it wasn't for DW, there would be a whole bunch of things missing in my life. I have made some awesome friends through DW or if it wasn't for DW I wouldn't of ever meet these people. One I met at Waxstock 2 years ago, an instant friendship was formed and one of us will be going to one of our funerals, in that I mean a friend for life. If DW didn't exist, Waxstock probably wouldn't exist which would mean that 1 friendship wouldn't exist.
> 
> When I first went full time with dooka 6 years ago, I contacted a few of the guys who were local to me, just to let them know I was now on the map so to speak and would they like to spend a day together, free gratis. No point fighting with each other. One of those guys is now one of my best friends, so if it wasn't for DW, I wouldn't of met him. This guy I have a lot to thank for, if it wasn't for him, I dooka wouldn't be where it is now and the dooka wash pad would of never gone to market..
> 
> One night I had a little dig at DW on a social media site. It didn't take long for my phone to ring. The voice on the other end is now also a great friend of mine. I would be lying if I were to say DW is a perfect place..
> 
> Enough about the friendships, but you get the jist ..
> 
> I believe it wasn't for DW, some of the detailers, shops and brands wouldn't exist. DW is a fantastic launch ground for this industry. Do a search for something detailing related in Google and just how many Facebook threads do you see come up. NONE, exactly, so DW is a great wealth of knowledge which is all pretty much accessible. DW is more often than not peoples first glimpse into the world of detailing. I know some wish they didn't step into it ..
> 
> DW has a traders section where traders can flog their wares, has a studio where detailers can whore out their work, a manufacturers section for those guys to give you the low down, a place to buy, sell and swap you junk, I mean products you don't get on with or find something new to try. We can't all like every product out there, but DW gives you a place where you can gather information to help with you product purchases and if you happen not to like that product, you can sell or swap as well as give you opinions and experiences.
> 
> There are a few brands, detailers and shops that would not of got off the ground or be as successful as they are if it were not for DW.
> 
> There is a big happy family within DW and then a load of splinter families, this can be seen just by perusing the site, but most seem happy to help each other out, give advice or offer experience..
> 
> Would we have Waxstock if it were not for DW, I doubt it, but knowing the dodo boys, it probably would of happened, but I am sure they will thank DW to an extent for their success. I absolutely love WS, certainly my favourite show of the year. Then again, it is a show for us. I used to sort a lot of show cars then go to the show. The show wasn't for me as a detailer, it was a show for the persons who's car it was. WS is a show for the guys who help make the show cars, if that makes sense..
> 
> Right, I have rambled and probably typed a load of guff, but above are just a handful of positives I have gained from having DW around ..


What a great post of you Dooka its post like yours that keep the admin and moderators motivated! Its very kind of you to say Dooks! I have met some amazing people through this site and some have been and gone and priorities have changed but the ethos today is the same as it was 10 years ago to me and Bill (Whizzer)

Oi its not just the Dodo Boys that came up with Waxstock I think you might know there was someone else 

Anyway I too will stick the tenner in the post


----------



## J306TD

Johnnyopolis said:


> What a great post of you Dooka its post like yours that keep the admin and moderators motivated! Its very kind of you to say Dooks! I have met some amazing people through this site and some have been and gone and priorities have changed but the ethos today is the same as it was 10 years ago to me and Bill (Whizzer)
> 
> Oi its not just the Dodo Boys that came up with Waxstock I think you might know there was someone else
> 
> Anyway I too will stick the tenner in the post


Wow that is very kind of you Jonny. I agree with dooka. Just recently the whole atmosphere on here has changed to a more relaxed friendly place. Everyone has their own opinion and ways which they are willing to share to benefit others.


----------



## robinh112

Win win win prizes please


----------



## tightlines

Morning,let the happiness continue


----------



## *MrB*

Another great idea!


----------



## danwel

JoranRaven said:


> Mine turned up already! :doublesho thanks whizzer, can try a nano sealant for the first time! The other bits are a nice touch too :thumb:


Nicely done!! excited to get my little treat from Whizzer now too!!


----------



## muzzer

Johnnyopolis said:


> What a great post of you Dooka its post like yours that keep the admin and moderators motivated! Its very kind of you to say Dooks! I have met some amazing people through this site and some have been and gone and priorities have changed but the ethos today is the same as it was 10 years ago to me and Bill (Whizzer)
> 
> Oi its not just the Dodo Boys that came up with Waxstock I think you might know there was someone else
> 
> Anyway I too will stick the tenner in the post


I hope to meet quite a few of you at waxstock this year, yourself, WHIZZER, kev, suspal, dooka,kerr,kimo the list is endless but its people like those mentioned and more who keep bringing me back on here for their shear enthusiasm and knowledge. DW is a great place to be a part of, especially because of you mods and admin guys, others forums could learn so much from here and how things should be run. No cliqueyness, firm but fair moderation when needed( when some idiot posts a 'joke' twice, sorry about that one) and the members just add to an overall pleasant experience. And then there is things like this thread and the reason for its existence and the 12 days concept, i lurve being a part of DW.


----------



## JordanRaven

danwel said:


> Nicely done!! excited to get my little treat from Whizzer now too!!


Unbelievable generosity!


----------



## potter88

Such a fantastic friendly family orientated forum, run by a fantastic set of moderators to help it run as smooth as it does

As others have stated this is the only forum I look at everyday whether at work, home or even if bored out shopping with the misses. So many useful and helpful tips to do with detailing products and techniques right through to people with problems in personal life which others are more than willing to help people in distress at that time with a bit of advice. 

Anyway it's the best forum on the net by miles. Whizzer and the other moderators take a lot of personal time out to make sure it runs smoothly and there generosity is 2nd to none with the 12days of xmas and now this what whizzer is now doing is fantastic 

Keep it guys and your appreciation from us all of us on DW is much appreciated


----------



## Pittsy

Morning guys, I can only echo the above:thumb:


----------



## Mark70

What a great idea in Hesse horrible days when the weather is do poor


----------



## JacobDuBois

Got nothing to look forward to today as the weather is horrendous! Great


----------



## Buck

I missed out on entering the 12 days of Christmas but was amazed at the quality and quantity of prizes available for yet another year - amazing!

Seeing this thread and lots of others reinforces what I have always felt about DW in that it always tries to do the right thing for its members, is _the_ forum for great advice and sharing (not just detailing either) and has a great membership.

I have learnt so much from this site and will continue to do so and have met some great people at meets/suppliers.

Keep it up DW - great to see the DW love is still going strong. :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Mrs P is cooking me a fry up, sweeeeet:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

Pittsy said:


> Mrs P is cooking me a fry up, sweeeeet:thumb:


Well jel


----------



## cole_scirocco

Pittsy said:


> Mrs P is cooking me a fry up, sweeeeet:thumb:


My Mrs is at work, woke me up this morning, I wasn't a happy bunny!


----------



## white night

Well my free gift came in the post today and I'm more than happy with it but I
can't make my mind up on where to put it......either on the top of my laptop or
on my storage box with all my gear in....








[/URL][/IMG]

Many thanks Mr Whizzer.


----------



## Kiashuma

Thanks for my sticker and the added bonus of a shampoo sample. Cheers Whizzer


----------



## Farquhar

Johnnyopolis said:


> Farquhar as you were the first to reply let me know your address on a pm!


Thanks mate - much appreciated!


----------



## Farquhar

Johnnyopolis said:


> Still need your address buddy!


Now sent!


----------



## potter88

Maybe as a idea as lots of us have been receiving lots of FREE goodies recently with the 12 days of Xmas, Auto Finesse Secret Santa and now Whizzers little promotion, maybe we should all do something for the moderators to show our support and since the moderators all support the Sebastian Trust Charity maybe us forum users (voluntarily of course) could make a small donation (whether that be £1 or more is entirely up to the user) to the trust to show our thanks as I believe that would be much appreciated by the moderators

Just an idea but I think it would be much appreciated on so many different levels


----------



## white night

potter88 said:


> Maybe as a idea as lots of us have been receiving lots of FREE goodies recently with the 12 days of Xmas, Auto Finesse Secret Santa and now Whizzers little promotion, maybe we should all do something for the moderators to show our support and since the moderators all support the Sebastian Trust Charity maybe us forum users (voluntarily of course) could make a small donation (whether that be £1 or more is entirely up to the user) to the trust to show our thanks as I believe that would be much appreciated by the moderators
> 
> Just an idea but I think it would be much appreciated on so many different levels


+1 for this idea as one good turn deserves another:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Good idea, i will donate but not today as i am stupidly busy but i will definitely donate, good call :thumb:


----------



## dubber

Here is one for you, back in 2009 a family member and a good friend died (dps197). Older members will remeber. What other forum would help our family and his partner out and raise money. I can tell you non. This was all down to a small group initially kev and bill (wizzer). End of story.


----------



## tightlines

Thanks whizzer received this morning will get the sticker on soon as I lean my windows keep up the good work to all involved at DW towers


----------



## WHIZZER

WHIZZER said:


> No worries -Im Whizzer and I run DW


Well Done Whizzer - Send me your Address !!! DOh no thats not how it works !!!:lol:



JJ0063 said:


> This is like Jim'll fix it, without the paedophile bit. It's awesome.
> 
> Uncle Whizzer, I'm yet to get the full potential out of my purple beemer! (Yes I bought a purple car)


Go on then JJ0063 send me your address :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

white night said:


> Well my free gift came in the post today and I'm more than happy with it but I
> can't make my mind up on where to put it......either on the top of my laptop or
> on my storage box with all my gear in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Many thanks Mr Whizzer.


well saw you avatar and thought that sticker was perfect for you ....:thumb:

Im trying to source some small sample bottles then i will have loads of product to send out !!


----------



## WHIZZER

Found more stuff !!!!





and already have stuff left over this is going to be Epic !


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> Found more stuff !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and already have stuff left over this is going to be Epic !


Ooo what's in that plastic bag?


----------



## potter88

Now the Cupra R is back from fresh paint I definatly could do with some new products to try on it


----------



## danwel

mine has arrive thanks Whizzer and i asked the wife to email me a picture as i can't wait until i get home in 10 days.

I have since received the email entitled "there you go saddo" with pics attached which one the internet out here picks up i will upload them


----------



## J306TD

danwel said:


> I have since received the email entitled "there you go saddo" with pics attached which one the internet out here picks up i will upload them


I'm glad it's not just my SWMBO that's like that.


----------



## danwel

J306TD said:


> I'm glad it's not just my SWMBO that's like that.


She's all right but she just doesn't get the excitement that i do when little treats arrive


----------



## J306TD

danwel said:


> She's all right but she just doesn't get the excitement that i do when little treats arrive


We are like kids at xmas


----------



## danwel

managed to get the pics off but can't get photobucket going due to bad connection.


----------



## Pittsy

I love I love Dw wax :argie:


----------



## Sicskate

Just reminded me that I need 2 new DW stickers for my new front/rear screens 

I'll have to hunt down the proper thread


----------



## Spoony

The I heart DW wax is a beauty.


----------



## Pittsy

Spoony said:


> The I heart DW wax is a beauty.


Not seen it before, gonna have to do some research :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> Found more stuff !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and already have stuff left over this is going to be Epic !


Is that a detailing World hat i see :argie:


----------



## JordanRaven

WHIZZER said:


> Found more stuff !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and already have stuff left over this is going to be Epic !


How big is your garage?! How does it hide this many things!?


----------



## Wilco

The I Love Dw wax is a cracking wax too.


----------



## jenks

Sweet!

Love how you just find this stuff lying around. DW towers must be like Santa's grotto


----------



## Pittsy

Wilco said:


> The I Love Dw wax is a cracking wax too.


Just trying to figure out how to explain why I need some to Mrs P if I can find any


----------



## Alan W

Gift bundle just received, thanks Whizzer! 

I'm not sure that I'll make use of the stickers so, as posted elsewhere in this Thread by Whizzer, I'll pass them on.  If you'd like all the stickers just post here, send me a pm with your name and address, and I'll post them off to you. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## dubber

I would be gratefull of the stickers mate &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Alan W

dubber said:


> I would be gratefull of the stickers mate &#55357;&#56397;


No problem! :thumb: Just let me know where to send them by 'pm'. 

Alan W


----------



## tightlines

we are all like little kids,kucky dip for adults


----------



## Wilco

Pittsy said:


> Just trying to figure out how to explain why I need some to Mrs P if I can find any


Just tell her its rare and most likely will increase in value. She won't know when you've used it.


----------



## Pittsy

Wilco said:


> Just tell her its rare and most likely will increase in value. She won't know when you've used it.


Now that's an idea, gotta use it though, couldn't face having a nice wax and not using it:thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Can you buy the DW hats


----------



## 20vKarlos

I've just caught up with this thread from my last post on page 20 something...

Tomorrow I will be Putting together some products and I shall have them all ready to go by tomorrow evening. I am finding the generosity on here rather contagious and I'm in the mood for giving!

This package will be fairly big in size, so I would like to just ask that the lucky winner pay the postage price for the package.
I would also like to ask the winner to give away the products that they know they will not use, or can't see themselves using. That way, somebody else benefits

I'm rather excited about this as it means people can try new products at my expense, but at least I've helped a little.

I shall be back with my selection in a day or so  :thumb:

*Admin, if this is a problem, please let me know :thumb: *


----------



## Pittsy

20vKarlos said:


> I've just caught up with this thread from my last post on page 20 something...
> 
> Tomorrow I will be Putting together some products and I shall have them all ready to go by tomorrow evening. I am finding the generosity on here rather contagious and I'm in the mood for giving!
> 
> This package will be fairly big in size, so I would like to just ask that the lucky winner pay the postage price for the package.
> I would also like to ask the winner to give away the products that they know they will not use, or can't see themselves using. That way, somebody else benefits
> 
> I'm rather excited about this as it means people can try new products at my expense, but at least I've helped a little.
> 
> I shall be back with my selection in a do or so  :thumb:
> 
> *Admin, if this is a problem, please let me know :thumb: *


Brilliant Karlos, great thought and very generous of you :argie:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Pittsy said:


> Brilliant Karlos, great thought and very generous of you :argie:


With what I have in mind, it could be quite a big package... I shall post a photo of the prize before I choose a winner


----------



## Pittsy

Gonna have to sit on here all evening now:thumb:


----------



## Alpha Charlie

This ain't a bad forum at all. 

I might just stick around.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Pittsy said:


> Gonna have to sit on here all evening now:thumb:


Picture will be uploaded tomorrow. To keep the suspense going :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Great generosity there Karlos, yet more proof of why DW is so great :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Pittsy said:


> Just trying to figure out how to explain why I need some to Mrs P if I can find any


I just say one word to my mrs "shoes",then I get a new wax with no problem.:lol:


----------



## J306TD

20vKarlos said:


> I've just caught up with this thread from my last post on page 20 something...
> 
> Tomorrow I will be Putting together some products and I shall have them all ready to go by tomorrow evening. I am finding the generosity on here rather contagious and I'm in the mood for giving!
> 
> This package will be fairly big in size, so I would like to just ask that the lucky winner pay the postage price for the package.
> I would also like to ask the winner to give away the products that they know they will not use, or can't see themselves using. That way, somebody else benefits
> 
> I'm rather excited about this as it means people can try new products at my expense, but at least I've helped a little.
> 
> I shall be back with my selection in a do or so  :thumb:
> 
> *Admin, if this is a problem, please let me know :thumb: *


That's very generous of you Karlos. I'm sure I won't be the only one happy to cover postage costs


----------



## bradleymarky

20vKarlos said:


> I've just caught up with this thread from my last post on page 20 something...
> 
> Tomorrow I will be Putting together some products and I shall have them all ready to go by tomorrow evening. I am finding the generosity on here rather contagious and I'm in the mood for giving!
> 
> This package will be fairly big in size, so I would like to just ask that the lucky winner pay the postage price for the package.
> I would also like to ask the winner to give away the products that they know they will not use, or can't see themselves using. That way, somebody else benefits
> 
> I'm rather excited about this as it means people can try new products at my expense, but at least I've helped a little.
> 
> I shall be back with my selection in a do or so  :thumb:
> 
> *Admin, if this is a problem, please let me know :thumb: *


Feel the love people :argie:


----------



## Bigoggy

Moving house making it hard to keep up with threads . Im loving the giving attitude right now. Everybody seems to want to share and try new products. This is what its all about


----------



## pajd

20vKarlos said:


> I've just caught up with this thread from my last post on page 20 something...
> 
> Tomorrow I will be Putting together some products and I shall have them all ready to go by tomorrow evening. I am finding the generosity on here rather contagious and I'm in the mood for giving!
> 
> This package will be fairly big in size, so I would like to just ask that the lucky winner pay the postage price for the package.
> I would also like to ask the winner to give away the products that they know they will not use, or can't see themselves using. That way, somebody else benefits
> 
> I'm rather excited about this as it means people can try new products at my expense, but at least I've helped a little.
> 
> I shall be back with my selection in a day or so  :thumb:
> 
> *Admin, if this is a problem, please let me know :thumb: *


Great gesture mate. :thumb:


----------



## gammachan

Great work and s wonderful gesture that's what makes this forum w great place to be


----------



## stumpy90

Mr Whizzer you're a gentleman and a scollop. 
Many many thanks!


----------



## JJ0063

WHIZZER said:


> Well Done Whizzer - Send me your Address !!! DOh no thats not how it works !!!:lol:
> 
> Go on then JJ0063 send me your address :thumb:


Wow thank you so much!


----------



## k3v_F

Detailing World is our sanctuary in a world of swirls!


----------



## PaulBen

Just noticed this thread, what great gestures :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

PaulBen said:


> Just noticed this thread, what great gestures :thumb:


Yep, this place is the best


----------



## s29nta

the season of dw goodwill continues:thumb:


----------



## jenks

Very generous of you Karlos


----------



## AdamC

Well done all, nice to know there are still some good folk out there.


----------



## tv86

Detailing makes people feel better


----------



## cole_scirocco

I'd love a hat!


----------



## andspenka

Well my goodies arrived today, however, this is what I was greeted with


Nothing to worry about though, all present and correct.


Turned up in time for my birthday too!

Cheers Whizzer, much appreciated.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

20vKarlos said:


> I've just caught up with this thread from my last post on page 20 something...
> 
> Tomorrow I will be Putting together some products and I shall have them all ready to go by tomorrow evening. I am finding the generosity on here rather contagious and I'm in the mood for giving!
> 
> This package will be fairly big in size, so I would like to just ask that the lucky winner pay the postage price for the package.
> I would also like to ask the winner to give away the products that they know they will not use, or can't see themselves using. That way, somebody else benefits
> 
> I'm rather excited about this as it means people can try new products at my expense, but at least I've helped a little.
> 
> I shall be back with my selection in a day or so  :thumb:
> 
> *Admin, if this is a problem, please let me know :thumb: *


Thats really good of you Karlos!

Tell you what let me know how much the postage is and me and Whizzer will pay it (as long as its not too crazy lol)


----------



## Johnnyopolis

WHIZZER said:


> Found more stuff !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and already have stuff left over this is going to be Epic !


I have found a little more too..!


----------



## ferted

This thread is awesome,IF I were to win anything I like the look of the DW beanie :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

J306TD said:


> Ooo what's in that plastic bag?


It's not what's in the bag its what's it the boxes :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

JoranRaven said:


> How big is your garage?! How does it hide this many things!?


Big enough :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

I'll let Karlos post his pic today , but will be picking more people tomorrow .....need some postage bags


----------



## cole_scirocco

WHIZZER said:


> I'll let Karlos post his pic today , but will be picking more people tomorrow .....need some postage bags


I've got two big ones


----------



## tightlines

morning people


----------



## Bigoggy

WHIZZER said:


> I'll let Karlos post his pic today , but will be picking more people tomorrow .....need some postage bags


Pick me again whizz ! I need some more stickers to decorate my garage !


----------



## Ernie Bernie

A happy, friendly thread, what a great start to 2015
Must dash as I now have an excuse to root around the garage and see what I can find


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> It's not what's in the bag its what's it the boxes :thumb:


Ahh I hadn't noticed them. Only good things come in posh boxes like those


----------



## JacobDuBois

Oh god. Whizzer you got anything for hangovers? I'm dying!


----------



## The_Weasel

WHIZZER said:


> I'll let Karlos post his pic today , but will be picking more people tomorrow .....need some postage bags


I've got 70 small jiffy bags if you want them, delivered to me by mistake. They're 120 x 210 internal size. Can send them sometime during next 2 days, got to wait for a courier tomorrow


----------



## muzzer

I cleaned the other halfs car today but wont get the chance to try anything else from my goodie box i suspect, hopefully i can try something.


----------



## DUBNBASS

All I can say it's it keeps my credit card topped up being on here


----------



## Pittsy

Cleaned Mrs P 's car today:thumb:
Didn't win any products so used washing up liquid, pledge as a qd, windowlene on the glass and boot polish on the tyres 
She brought me out a cuppa and for the 1st time said it looked really good:thumb:
It would seem I don't need anything new then


----------



## 20vKarlos

Right guys, I will be back this evening with a "FULL" picture, but here Is a sneak peak at one of the items I've popped into the box!



I shall be back later, the product list will be posted with the picture too   :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

20vKarlos said:


> Right guys, I will be back this evening with a "FULL" picture, but here Is a sneak peak at one of the items I've popped into the box!
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be back later, the product list will be posted with the picture too   :thumb:


Looking forward to it


----------



## Pittsy

20vKarlos said:


> Right guys, I will be back this evening with a "FULL" picture, but here Is a sneak peak at one of the items I've popped into the box!
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be back later, the product list will be posted with the picture too   :thumb:


Wowzers cheers mate.... 
Can't be better than pledge though:lol:


----------



## tightlines

very generous Karlos


----------



## DUBNBASS

I could wash the wife's with sand and probably not notice


----------



## Captain Duff

There was a bloke called Karlos who was a bit of a charmer,
He opened his coat and cleared his throat,
And shouted "look at my armoured banana!"


----------



## 20vKarlos

*The Prize!*

Right guys! 
It's finally here!

Some items have been put into 500ml or 100ml bottles from my 5litre and a couple of the items (rhapsody and glisten) are slightly used)

The list consists of;
- Car Chem - Luxury Shampoo 500ml
- AS Smart Wheels (neat) 500ml
- Meguiars Super Degreaser (neat) 500ml
- Mainz Car Care - Apocalypse New 500ml
- Auto Finesse Glisten - approx 350ml
- AS Glass Clear (neat) 500ml
- Mainz Car Care Rhapsody 460ml
- Bubblegum Air Freshner 100ml
- AS Tango (neat) 100ml 
- 2x AS Wax Detail Spray (neat) 200ml total
- Dodo Juice Banana Armour wax (Sample size)
- 5x Applicator Pads
- 1x Drying Towel
- 10x Microfibre Cloths
- AS hanging Air freshener (cranberry)
- AutoGlym Aqua Wax Kit

Picture of the items







**Please Note, the winning DWer will need to mix these items to their own specifications**

I will be back in the morning with a fully packaged and weighed box for postage reasons and I would personally like to say thank you to you all, for making DW a great forum and I genuinely mean it!

I've spent thousands (not an exaggeration) on products and equipment over the past 3 years and I will keep spending, as it's what I enjoy!

I think you'll all agree that Whizzer and Jonny both deserve a thank you for covering the postage cost of this winning bundle and being great in general! (Not brown nosing)

You guys all have a relaxing Sunday evening, and don't forget to let everyone know about the winning bundle :thumb:

Keep the comments flowing and I will be checking back throughout the evening


----------



## Kimo

Awesome, I'd give my right arm for glisten and banana armour lol


----------



## PaulBen

What a great bundle!

The Christmas spirit lives on.


----------



## Kriminal

Got anything that repels snow?.....I've just noticed that it could be a possibility here in Bristol on Wednesday! <groan>  :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Wowzers cheers karlos what a great gesture. 
With that I could leave the pledge for the coffee table:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

What a great bundle Karlos,the Xmas spirit lives on!


----------



## tv86

Nothing to keep cats off the car??


----------



## JordanRaven

No wonder you wanted postage covered :doublesho outstanding generosity, and the mods covering it, that truly is going far beyond!


----------



## tightlines

Karlos went to the garage to sort his stash
he wasn’t asking for cash

just good blood running though his body 
he’s bound to upset some body

only joking its a feel good theard
he found a box under his bed 

so he decided to fill the box
not with old socks

but with cleaning things he no longer needs


----------



## Pittsy

tv86 said:


> Nothing to keep cats off the car??


Get an alsatian:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal

Got anything to keep alsatians off the car - they keep jumping up to get rid off the cats?!  :thumb:


----------



## Alpha Charlie

That is some bundle! Do they come with instruction threads?


----------



## Captain Duff

*No holly in jazzier workshops*

(it's an anagram of Whizzer, Jonnyopolis and Karlos!)


----------



## Pittsy

Kriminal said:


> Got anything to keep alsatians off the car - they keep jumping up to get rid off the cats?!  :thumb:


Ahhhh now.... 
You need a tiger for that


----------



## muzzer

Wow Karlos, that is an incredible gift for someone to get in the post,,very very generous mate and you are a real star :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr

Just wanted to thanks stumpy90 for nominating me to whizzer for a prize


----------



## Sim

Wow that's a fair old bundle Karlos, what you trying first?


----------



## 20vKarlos

muzzer42 said:


> Wow Karlos, that is an incredible gift for someone to get in the post,,very very generous mate and you are a real star :thumb:


Thank you sir!

I must say that I have really enjoyed giving away the things that I either have too much off, or I am not going to make use of.

It has actually made me feel quite happy


----------



## bradleymarky

Fantastic gesture Karlos  Who knows, you may have started a new trend on Detailing World..


----------



## J306TD

Wow great bundle there Karlos. Shows how much enthusiasm you have for detailing and products


----------



## Cookies

Competitions and prizes are fab and there are some cracking bits on offer here. Thanks again guys. 
Cooks


----------



## Pittsy

On other matters..... 
Are you getting old if your idea of a nice Sunday night is a cuppa and the antiques Road show?


----------



## s29nta

daily driver was washed and polished today with a view to the grand fitting of its new detailing world ocd sticker won on this thread but rain started to fall ending the proceedings, will see what i can do in the week:thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> On other matters.....
> Are you getting old if your idea of a nice Sunday night is a cuppa and the antiques Road show?


im having a beer watching it,people dont want to know where and how much they paid for it,just get on with the price


----------



## Pittsy

Then comment "I wouldn't give em a squid for it"


----------



## tightlines

the german war things was a surprise, i was saying to my mrs sell sell sell


----------



## Pittsy

:thumb:Us too


----------



## tightlines

its all gone pear shaped now she has BB on :-(


----------



## ScottHannah

Great generosity for these prizes! Just shows how DW is head and shoulders above any other forum for having a great community.


----------



## jenks

Nice one Karlos, quite a bundle of generosity your giving away. 

I hope the guy who sparked all this goodwill by selling his prizes ( can we name him?) sees what he is missing out on. His actions have moved is on from a forum to a community. Top work all you guys


----------



## Bigoggy

My mrs is watching fat people on benefits who dont want to work. Im sitting here quietly biting my fist watching it. Wishing i had vader powers to choke them to death through the tv


----------



## Pittsy

Good luck guys, I am getting the stink eye from Mrs P, better knock it on the head now. 
Would have loved to have won that little stash


----------



## Bigoggy

Yes very nice package karlos. Sonebody is going to be very happy with that !


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Good luck guys, I am getting the stink eye from Mrs P, better knock it on the head now.
> Would have loved to have won that little stash


poke her in the other eye


----------



## Buck

Way to go Karlos :thumb:

Great offer and a very decent set of items in the box.


----------



## WHIZZER

OK Today - The First USA member to pm their Address will get something in the Post Kindly donated by Goodylax


----------



## WHIZZER

Waiting on some Jiffy bags before I can send anything else out - Ill hunt around the office to see what I can find if I find one ill pick a Winner -

Hmm might pick a sticker winner - who wants some stickers !!!


----------



## Pittsy

I am good for stickers thanks to you whizz :detailer:


----------



## danwel

I'm in the process of buying a new bucket set and going to sticker them up and buying a few off ebay so any stickers you have would be awesome.

That said i have already had a treat from DW so best to let someone else share the love


----------



## tightlines

Morning, I'm happy with my sticker I received Saturday


----------



## potter88

I'd be happy to win anything for a change lol


----------



## Pittsy

5 more posts till the magic 700:thumb:
Never been involved with a forum that has made me post so often:argie:
Does my status change when I get to 700?:speechles


----------



## dubber

I wouldn't mind a sticker for my new ride &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Bigoggy

Yea id like more stickers


----------



## cole_scirocco

Stickers you say? I love the sticky stuff!


----------



## Alan W

dubber said:


> I would be gratefull of the stickers mate ��


Now posted and on their way to you dubber! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## JacobDuBois

The generosity on this forum is amazing. Unlike any other forum I'm on


----------



## Bigoggy

JacobDuBois said:


> The generosity on this forum is amazing. Unlike any other forum I'm on


Other forums ? What are they ? DW is THE forum lol


----------



## JacobDuBois

Bigoggy said:


> Other forums ? What are they ? DW is THE forum lol


Haha just like Owners Club forums! Obviously nothing compares detailing wise!


----------



## Bigoggy

Haha I been meaning to join insignia owners one but hopefully changing to different car soon


----------



## JacobDuBois

Bigoggy said:


> Haha I been meaning to join insignia owners one but hopefully changing to different car soon


What car you got in mind?


----------



## Bigoggy

I want a golf gti or golf r. Around 2010 plate.


----------



## alcarp

nearly... DW is the ONLY forum


----------



## JacobDuBois

Bigoggy said:


> I want a golf gti or golf r. Around 2010 plate.


Same engine as my car  sounds nice mate


----------



## WHIZZER

potter88 said:


> I'd be happy to win anything for a change lol


Go on then send me your address - Sticker waiting !:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

JacobDuBois said:


> Same engine as my car  sounds nice mate


I cant wait i want it now ! Lol


----------



## potter88

PM Sent whizzer

Can't wait to get all Stickered Up now lol


----------



## 20vKarlos

Right Guys...

Give me a few minutes and I will Post the Winner!

I have done a Random Number Generator and I have 10 results!

1) Post 289 - GleemSpray
2) Post 352 - JacobDuBois
3) Post 305 - Cole_exclusiv
4) Post 314 - samm
5) Post 079 - StoneJedi
6) Post 442 - Pittsy
7) Post 480 - dubber
8) Post 490 - alcarp
9) Post 094 - Pantypoos
10) Post 141 - T5_Rogers95

** I may have spelt the usernames incorrectly but the post number is what counts here**

Your number will go into a "Hat" and I will Post the winner straight after its selected in 10 minutes!

Thanks all


----------



## JacobDuBois

Ooo this just got more interesting. My luck today has been shocking so I'll try not to hope!


----------



## 20vKarlos

The Video is Uploading!!! :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

I hope I win, I've had such bad news this morning would make my day!


----------



## Kimo

He won a big prize on the 12 days so be nice for someone else to win tbh


----------



## 20vKarlos

*OK... IT'S HERE!!*

**Sorry for the poor video! I should have got me a sexy assistant!**






*Congratulations to StoneJedi*

StoneJedi, please inbox me your address...
I will PM Johnny or Whizzer in a little while once the package has been correctly packaged!

p.s. anyone know how i Embed this video?

:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> He won a big prize on the 12 days so be nice for someone else to win tbh


HE being WHO?? :doublesho


----------



## cole_scirocco

20vKarlos said:


> *OK... IT'S HERE!!*
> 
> **Sorry for the poor video! I should have got me a sexy assistant!**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations to StoneJedi*
> 
> StoneJedi, please inbox me your address...
> I will PM Johnny or Whizzer in a little while once the package has been correctly packaged!
> 
> :thumb:


Well done Stonejedi got a brilliant lot there!


----------



## cole_scirocco

20vKarlos said:


> HE being WHO?? :doublesho


Me, all he does is have digs tbh and days like today I don't need it.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Cole, Sorry you aren't having a great day, I hope it gets better for you :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Well done Stonejedi, hope you day gets better Cole


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

this is an awesome idea! DW admin on top form as always!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Congrats Stone! Although seems my luck just got worse after reversing into a grit box in my van


----------



## 20vKarlos

So this list brings us up to date

If your name is on this list and you've yet to act on it! 
Go and do so :thumb:

*Winners to date*

Post 2 - S29nta
Post 13 - Soul_Boy_68
Post 31 - Kiashuma
Post 24 - Pittsy
Post 34 - Bigoggy
Post 63 - Danwel
Post 71 - Wilco
Post 78 - Dougnorwich
Post 93 - Alan W
Post 105 - andspenka
Post 106 - J306TD 
Post 140 - Farquhar (selected by Johnnyopolis)
Post 159 - JoranRaven
Post 164 - Golftdi (Selected by Johnnyoplois)
Post 194 - Stardust
Post 177 - Kimo73 - Selected by Spoony
Post 220 - Stumpy90 (Kindly Donated to ArdenVXR)
Post 197 - white_night
Post 259 - tightlines
Post 287 - JJ0063
Post 478 - Potter88
Post 079 - StoneJedi

As far as I can see, Rob (Dooka) was given the opportunity to select a winner by Whizzer (Post 215) and hasn't done so yet. *Whizzer, override this if it doesn't still stand.*

Tat was quite a lengthy process, but I got there in the end 
:thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Worth the lengthy process, these threads in this year keep getting better and better! 

Keep it up guys, so many more happy people to come!

Feel like joining in the giveaway tbf!


----------



## Pittsy

Well done Jedi master:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

20vKarlos said:


> HE being WHO?? :doublesho


Cole lol

Won a biggie from 3 companies


----------



## WHIZZER

Ed_VeeDub said:


> this is an awesome idea! DW admin on top form as always!


Well Done Ed you are the First US guy I can see so you win something - Ill let Goodylax know as he is supplying the products for DW - Send me your address please

So Big up to Goodylax -


----------



## WHIZZER

I have these as people that have been sent stuff so far

muzzer42 
S29anta
Bigoggy
Pittsy
Soulboy68
kiashuma
Wilco
danwel
dougnorwich
Alan W 
andspenka
J306TD
farquahr
stumpy90
joranraven
tightlines
golftdi
Kimo73
JJ0063
ardenvxr
Starburst
white night
potter88
edveedub


----------



## Pittsy

700th post, surely I get a prize for that:lol:


----------



## jenks

Pittsy said:


> 700th post, surely I get a prize for that:lol:


You already have!


----------



## jenks

Ooh, stickers, yes please


----------



## Wilco

I think he means in this thread:lol:


----------



## Pittsy

jenks said:


> You already have!


I sure did and am made up:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Welshquattro1 said:


> What a great bundle Karlos,the Xmas spirit lives on!


Go on Mr Quattro send me your Address - Ill get Goodylax to send a parcel to you - I t might take a few days as its coming from the states !:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

cole_exclusiv said:


> Worth the lengthy process, these threads in this year keep getting better and better!
> 
> Keep it up guys, so many more happy people to come!
> 
> Feel like joining in the giveaway tbf!


Don't be shy I know someone who like winning lol


----------



## 20vKarlos

cole_exclusiv said:


> Feel like joining in the giveaway tbf!


That's what this thread is here for... I may keep this thread going throughout 2015! :buffer:


----------



## Kimo

I have some stuff I can send just depends how much the postal service rapes me for haha

Karlos did you get the winner to pay post costs in the end?


----------



## 20vKarlos

The DW Kings Whizzer and Johnnyopolis have offered to cover the cost.

I am just about to package the box up and I shall get it sent as soon as I have StoneJedi's Address :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

Had to actually do something at work today :doublesho taken a while to catch up with today's posts, only a few hours left of work!


----------



## bradleymarky

I still like that hat


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

WHIZZER said:


> Well Done Ed you are the First US guy I can see so you win something - Ill let Goodylax know as he is supplying the products for DW - Send me your address please
> 
> So Big up to Goodylax -


WAHOO 

Thank's Goodylax :thumb:!

Detailing World is one thing from the UK I couldn't let go when I came here!

Keep up the top work!


----------



## The_Weasel

Big pile of jiffy bags on the way to WHIZZER to put goodies in for those lucky enough :thumb:

If he runs out now, there's going to be a lot of happy people :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

couldnt read alot today had to work back in the room


----------



## Alpha Charlie

20vKarlos said:


> That's what this thread is here for... I may keep this thread going throughout 2015! :buffer:


Stickied as 'The Peoples Prizes'?


----------



## ardenvxr

This arrived today









Thank you WHIZZER and stumpy90


----------



## Kriminal

This thread ain't do my morale any good - I keep coming up a loser.....more Sertraline for me when I see the Doc on Wednesday :wave:


----------



## clav604

also its great what the dw moderators or doing


----------



## Welshquattro1

Well I've had one of them days! Up on a roof in wind and rain and got wet and cold then I go to leave work to find my car has a flat battery. Got home and come on here and see this



WHIZZER said:


> Go on Mr Quattro send me your Address - Ill get Goodylax to send a parcel to you - I t might take a few days as its coming from the states !:thumb:


Thank you Whizzer and Goodylax you've changed my day around :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

clav604 said:


> Just a little idea but not sure how the logistics or policing of it would work but we all know why a lot of these good gesture threads have been started and i have seen over last week or so more people are speaking up and saying that they don't want or will use the prizes / stickers they have won.
> Well my point being is there any way that people only get what they want and not a bigger amount where a lot a stuff they may already have or will not use where other people could have the chance of trying a sample before going out and buy a bulk item that they will not use or don't like etc etc.
> After a great gesture from karlos i have just noticed another member kimo saying he going to do it as well (great gesture lads). I must say i wouldn't of used all karlos stuff so think it would been a waste if i had won it but i love trying new stuff.
> 
> also its great what the dw moderators or doing


i thought i read some where on this thread if the things you receive pass it on to some one who would like them,think it was alanw passed on his sticker.

if it wasnt mentioned maybe it would be a good idea to do that do it on a first come first served basis


----------



## 20vKarlos

clav604 said:


> Just a little idea but not sure how the logistics or policing of it would work but we all know why a lot of these good gesture threads have been started and i have seen over last week or so more people are speaking up and saying that they don't want or will use the prizes / stickers they have won.
> Well my point being is there any way that people only get what they want and not a bigger amount where a lot a stuff they may already have or will not use where other people could have the chance of trying a sample before going out and buy a bulk item that they will not use or don't like etc etc.
> After a great gesture from karlos i have just noticed another member kimo saying he going to do it as well (great gesture lads). I must say i wouldn't of used all karlos stuff so think it would been a waste if i had won it but i love trying new stuff.
> 
> also its great what the dw moderators or doing


I am sure that StoneJedi may not use all of the items that he will receive (he might) but as I mentioned in my earlier post, "if you aren't going to use something, send it on to someone else"

To be honest, I wasn't going to just put two things into a box and send them out, I really wanted to make a 'sort of' wash kit bundle.

I totally agree with what you are saying, but as much as we all want specific items, if you wanted say Gtechniq G4 and it came up, you'd expect to win it if you've already posted that you wanted it. So I'd prefer to keep the Suspense element to this thread. I only posted a thread as I wanted to make sure that A) Admin were happy with what I was offering and B) so that everybody had an idea of the scale.



tightlines said:


> i thought i read some where on this thread if the things you receive pass it on to some one who would like them,think it was alanw passed on his sticker.
> 
> if it wasnt mentioned maybe it would be a good idea to do that do it on a first come first served basis


You are correct bud, I've posted it, I'm sure Whizzer has too, and also Muzzer, I am unsure about Alan though


----------



## tightlines

People go on a website called detailing world 
To ask questions about cars that are swirled 

Whizzer gave to muzzer a sample lot 
That's how this started and a various few got products plucked from the garage and there we have a marriage 

and so to this day we all sit and wait looking for the postman to come to the gate


----------



## J306TD

If I'm fortunate to receive another prize, i shall put together a bundle for a random winner in this thread


----------



## clav604

Eeee thete


----------



## Alan W

tightlines said:


> i thought i read some where on this thread if the things you receive pass it on to some one who would like them,think it was alanw passed on his sticker.
> 
> if it wasnt mentioned maybe it would be a good idea to do that do it on a first come first served basis





20vKarlos said:


> You are correct bud, I've posted it, I'm sure Whizzer has too, and also Muzzer, I am unsure about Alan though


I received 5 stickers from Whizzer that I didn't see myself using. I offered to send them to anyone that wanted them (Post 385) as requested by Whizzer in the first post of this Thread. dubber was the first to ask for them (Post 386) and they were posted off to him today. 

Alan W

EDIT: Post numbers added for Pittsy!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Alan W said:


> I received 5 stickers from Whizzer that I didn't see myself using. I offered to send them to anyone that wanted them as requested by Whizzer in the first post of this Thread. dubber was the first to ask for them and they were posted off to him today.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks for clarifying Alan


----------



## Pittsy

Eh?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Are you a little lost Pittsy? :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Ermm yup


----------



## Alan W

Pittsy said:


> Ermm yup


:lol: Go back and read my Post 539 again (I've added Post numbers just for you! ).

Hopefully all will become clear! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## 20vKarlos

Don't worry about it, we know what's what... 

You just wait in line for some more goodies over the next 353 days :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Ahhhh I see:thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> Don't worry about it, we know what's what...
> 
> You just wait in line for some more goodies over the next 353 days :lol:


It going into next year aswell?


----------



## Mikej857

I'm lost but I'd just be happy to win something for a change


----------



## pajd

Cheers Johnnyopolis. My gift arrived at my mums house today (my parcels get sent to hers as Im working all day) Will post a pic when I get it tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

JacobDuBois said:


> It going into next year aswell?


If my calculations are correct 365 days a year minus the 12 we've already had is 353... But you could argue that this thread wasn't created on the 1st Jan... So, we will have to see where this year takes us first :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Morning everyone


----------



## scratcher

Only just seen this thread and it's at 56 pages already! Such a cool idea though. 
This will be the thread that's never forgotten.


----------



## WHIZZER

jenks said:


> Ooh, stickers, yes please


Send me your addy for some stickers :thumb:



Kriminal said:


> This thread ain't do my morale any good - I keep coming up a loser.....more Sertraline for me when I see the Doc on Wednesday :wave:


Go on then lets keep your morale high - send me that address !!!


----------



## WHIZZER

ferted said:


> This thread is awesome,IF I were to win anything I like the look of the DW beanie :wave:


Go on the ferted send me your address


----------



## jackssc

Awesome idea! Generosity goes a long way so big thumbs up!


----------



## muzzer

56 pages! Crumbs i didn't see that coming when i first started this thread but there has been some incredible generosity shown and it just reinforces what a fantastic forum WHIZZER,johnnyopolis and the dw staff have created. :thumb:


----------



## lmc leroy

I never win anything that requires luck, but from the recent Wonder Wheels fiasco at Halfrauds i got luck in the sense I got most of what i reserved, not everything but most.

Maybe my luck is turning.

Any how, its thing like this thread make this a great forum and a generous hard working team. Also a great tool for detailers and weekend warriors.


----------



## Pittsy

Anyone need 1st aid??? 
Day 2 of 1st aid course OMG Sooooo bored


----------



## danwel

Pittsy said:


> Anyone need 1st aid???
> Day 2 of 1st aid course OMG Sooooo bored


I did 4 days a few months ago and found it heavy going!!! good luck mate


----------



## Johnnyopolis

lmc leroy said:


> I never win anything that requires luck, but from the recent Wonder Wheels fiasco at Halfrauds i got luck in the sense I got most of what i reserved, not everything but most.
> 
> Maybe my luck is turning.
> 
> Any how, its thing like this thread make this a great forum and a generous hard working team. Also a great tool for detailers and weekend warriors.


Your luck is still on the change! Send me your address I have a little something for you... :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Pittsy said:


> Anyone need 1st aid???
> Day 2 of 1st aid course OMG Sooooo bored


Pittsy,

Lets see if we can help, send me your address and you can look forward to something showing up at your door. :wave:


----------



## jenks

My emergency life saver course at work was only half a day and that was bad enough. 

Cheers wizzer


----------



## Pittsy

Johnnyopolis said:


> Pittsy,
> 
> Lets see if we can help, send me your address and you can look forward to something showing up at your door. :wave:


Wowzers, I am feeling really lucky, cheers Johnny :argie:


----------



## Bigoggy

Well my gf has just come in telling me her car smells funny ??? I go out and it smells like old trainers inside !!! We moved our washing machine the other day and its leaked stink juice all in the boot of her car  (glad it wasnt mine haha). Fun day ahead cleaning


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> Anyone need 1st aid???
> 
> Day 2 of 1st aid course OMG Sooooo bored


If that's the 3 day one they said you are nearly as qualified as a junior paramedic. But the course is so mundane!


----------



## JacobDuBois

I am also stuck doing an ISDN course ATM and I'm staring aimlessly out the window waiting for this day to be over!


----------



## 5kinner

Scratched off a scratch card 10 mins ago ..... didn't win!

5 mins later Halfords calling saying my cancelled reservation is miraculously now available!

Could things be on the up?


----------



## tightlines

A few lucky people today,I would rather be inside on a course then out side in this sharp wind


----------



## JacobDuBois

Not an ISDN course I doubt, talk about dull makes me want to cry


----------



## Pittsy

JacobDuBois said:


> If that's the 3 day one they said you are nearly as qualified as a junior paramedic. But the course is so mundane!


It's a 2 day refresh course, got too much to do at work though


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, only just seen this thread.... nice to see such a generous group of people :thumb:

Will have to have a look in my detailing stuff and see if there is anything I don't use...


----------



## tv86

Thursday is my birthday :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

Karlos Thank you very much,i have been ill for a few days so i had not looked on DW,but what a suprise when i did:argie:i am so Grateful for your kindness.I will also have a rumage around my kit and pass the DW love on:thumb:This is so contagious im loving it.








.SJ.


----------



## ardenvxr

Thank you again whizzer,another package arrived today!


----------



## JacobDuBois

stonejedi said:


> Karlos Thank you very much,i have been ill for a few days so i had not looked on DW,but what a suprise when i did:argie:i am so Grateful for your kindness.I will also have a rumage around my kit and pass the DW love on:thumb:This is so contagious im loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.


Lucky sod! Haha congrats mate hope you get full use out of it.


----------



## WHIZZER

Glad to see some of you have got your stuff - Dougnorwich did you get yours ? ??


----------



## Sicskate

Nothing to report, I'm having a good day.

Nothing special has happened, just thought I'd chuck this out there


----------



## Pittsy

Pittsy us now a fully qualified doctor


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> Pittsy us now a fully qualified doctor


Then you can prevent my death from boredom, been a slow day at work today, looks like it will stay that way for the remainder of the week too! :tumbleweed: :wall:


----------



## Pittsy

Just waiting for Mrs P to get home to tell her that, she only spent 2 years doing an access course then 3 years at university to get her nursing degree and I am now more qualified than she is
Who thinks I am gonna get a slap?


----------



## Pittsy

JoranRaven said:


> Then you can prevent my death from boredom, been a slow day at work today, looks like it will stay that way for the remainder of the week too! :tumbleweed: :wall:


Recovery position I think :lol:


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> Just waiting for Mrs P to get home to tell her that, she only spent 2 years doing an access course then 3 years at university to get her nursing degree and I am now more qualified than she is
> Who thinks I am gonna get a slap?


Well nursing staff are renowned for their patience, you may just push a little far with that though


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> Recovery position I think :lol:


With a pillow and a blanket maybe


----------



## Pittsy

JoranRaven said:


> Well nursing staff are renowned for their patience, you may just push a little far with that though


She isn't


----------



## ferted

Know the feeling,our place is dead always the same this time of year though
Anyways came home early and came on DW and saw Whizzer asking for my addy
so PMs away and thanks Mr.Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## ferted

Pittsy said:


> She isn't


Hmmmm wonder why??


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> She isn't


Maybe you pushed her too far already


----------



## Shug

If the videos on the internet have taught us nothing else, its that nurses get on really REALLY well with their patients.


----------



## Pittsy

ferted said:


> Hmmmm wonder why??


Ermmmmm


----------



## Pittsy

JoranRaven said:


> Maybe you pushed her too far already


You might be right:devil:


----------



## age 555

stickers are soooo cool !!


----------



## GleemSpray

This thread is cheering me up a little. DW is keeping me sane.

Hate December and January because nothing happens work-wise, everybody is skint and the weather is dark and rubbish. 

I am getting cabin fever, detailing wise, because the weather is too often wet / cold / dark for cleaning the car - there is only so many times I can go out to the storage shed and rearrange my detailing gear. All the labels are facing perfectly forward now ...

Bought some PFTE tape yesterday to strip and service my foam lance - doesn't really need it, but I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored.

Only good thing is my birthday at end of January - Yay ! 

I will have a two week window where I can buy anything I want without scrutiny from 'er indoors.:buffer:


----------



## JJ0063

This is why Whizzer is the best 




Can't wait to try the BSD out!

Thanks so much Whizzer


----------



## dillinja999

those detailing world beanies for sale anywhere?


----------



## cole_scirocco

Wow jealous of those goodies!


----------



## potter88

Thanks whizzer. Time to sticker up my detailing den


----------



## JacobDuBois

This post breaks hearts


----------



## *MrB*

Some amazing stuff being given out and very generous of the people doing so. Good effort all round


----------



## WHIZZER

dillinja999 said:


> those detailing world beanies for sale anywhere?


Not at the moment nope but something we are planning to do


----------



## WHIZZER

JJ0063 said:


> This is why Whizzer is the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try the BSD out!
> 
> Thanks so much Whizzer


That should pretty much do the car try one panel with it and if you have a small bottle mix some with fk425 or similar and see how you go


----------



## Goodylax

Two nice boxes going out today for two lucky guys


----------



## jenks

Nice one goodylax


----------



## WHIZZER

Goodylax said:


> Two nice boxes going out today for two lucky guys


Top chap thank you :thumb:


----------



## Toto

Great thread very generous of you guys it's nice to see these kind gestures in a time when all you see on the news is death and violence .
I let an old guy In front of me yesterday at the bank nothing special exept his parking ticket had run out he had to come back In Q out the door do I just said to him come in front of me he was happy and so was I as all the other people in the Q pulled a face but it was all about respecting your elders I had a smile all day


----------



## cole_scirocco

I've just kerbed my wheel again


----------



## Goodylax

cole_exclusiv said:


> I've just kerbed my wheel again


Lol, I did that leaving the ATM last week and screamed


----------



## cole_scirocco

Goodylax said:


> Lol, I did that leaving the ATM last week and screamed


I'm gutted, my was clean and sparkly wheel that's all black is now a mix of silver, wanna cry!


----------



## tightlines

i would feel sick


----------



## cole_scirocco

tightlines said:


> i would feel sick


You know the sound of scraping metal and the shaking on the steering wheel, not a nice feeling at all!!


----------



## Goodylax

On an all black rim, I would imagine it's even worse


----------



## WHIZZER

Who should I pick today .........


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> Who should I pick today .........


Depends......... you got any crystal rock or modesta samples? Or even a spare Flex 3401 laying around?

If not best to give someone else a chance


----------



## ardenvxr

WHIZZER said:


> Who should I pick today .........


How about muzzer42 again as he started the thread and its gown to this epic thread
Great to see people's generosity:thumb:


----------



## dubber

How about sending me an ocd sticker whizzer. Pretty please.


----------



## tightlines

Morning everyone, be careful out on the roads today


----------



## WHIZZER

dubber said:


> How about sending me an ocd sticker whizzer. Pretty please.


I can do that send me your address then :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Me whizz ! Im back in work today after a week off . I dont miss 5am wake ups at all


----------



## Alan W

dubber said:


> How about sending me an ocd sticker whizzer. Pretty please.


I sent you a bundle of stickers, including an OCD sticker, that you received yesterday. 

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER

WHIZZER said:


> I can do that send me your address then :thumb:





Alan W said:


> I sent you a bundle of stickers, including an OCD sticker, that you received yesterday.
> 
> Alan W


There you go Dubber I don't need to now :thumb:

Thanks Alan


----------



## muzzer

Why thank you for nominating me ardenvxr but i have had more than my fair share of WHIZZER's generosity, there must be others he can send some goodies too. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Bigoggy said:


> Me whizz ! Im back in work today after a week off . I dont miss 5am wake ups at all


Ill beat him too it :lol:

Send me your address..


----------



## Johnnyopolis

lmc leroy said:


> I never win anything that requires luck, but from the recent Wonder Wheels fiasco at Halfrauds i got luck in the sense I got most of what i reserved, not everything but most.
> 
> Maybe my luck is turning.
> 
> Any how, its thing like this thread make this a great forum and a generous hard working team. Also a great tool for detailers and weekend warriors.


Still need a pm with your address....

I want to share the love but my telepathic powers are escaping me... Dont want it to go to the wrong place!


----------



## Shug

Johnnyopolis said:


> Still need a pm with your address....
> 
> I want to share the love but my telepathic powers are escaping me... Dont want it to go to the wrong place!


I'll have it 
If a sob story is needed, I am a little hungover :lol:


----------



## jenks

WHIZZER said:


> Who should I pick today .........


I know I had a sticker yesterday but if there are any samples lying around I would be very grateful


----------



## Welshquattro1

Mornin all! Having to wait for snow to melt before we're allowed on the roof(got to love health and safety) so have a few hours to spend on here.:lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Least you got snow  we didn't get anything just rain came on here to get cheered up


----------



## J306TD

We got snow not alot though. Just covers the grass


----------



## WHIZZER

How about we do a guess the product - and you win it ?


----------



## Pittsy

No snow here just a bit of rain, looks loverly outside now


----------



## JacobDuBois

WHIZZER said:


> How about we do a guess the product - and you win it ?


Any clue?


----------



## Welshquattro1

It's melting fast now as the sun has come out


----------



## WHIZZER

JacobDuBois said:


> Any clue?


Clue 1 -

Sure part of instructions say

" Apply in Straight overlapping lines using a velour make up pad "


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> How about we do a guess the product - and you win it ?


Good idea WHIZZER but as per ardenvxr's earlier post, due to your previous incredible generosity i am removing myself from being eligible for this competition


----------



## J306TD

Carpro flyby forte


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> Clue 1 -
> 
> Sure part of instructions say
> 
> " Apply in Straight overlapping lines using a velour make up pad "


Gtechniq exo?

Or just make-up?


----------



## Shug

Ceramishield?


----------



## WHIZZER

Shug said:


> Ceramishield?


Well done Shug you win - send me your address !!!

:thumb:


----------



## Shug

WHIZZER said:


> Well done Shug you win - send me your address !!!
> 
> :thumb:


Woo hoo! Finally my indepth knowledge of make up pays off 
:lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Good lad:thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Congrats mate hah


----------



## Welshquattro1

Well done Shug!


----------



## jenks

Doesn't that limit winners to people who have already tried the product


----------



## WHIZZER

Let me have a look at what else I have then !!!!!


----------



## WHIZZER

jenks said:


> Doesn't that limit winners to people who have already tried the product


Nope not really could be picture etc - I just thought people would like something different to do afterall these are all freebies ....:thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Well done


----------



## jenks

WHIZZER said:


> Nope not really could be picture etc - I just thought people would like something different to do afterall these are all freebies ....:thumb:


:thumb:

Sorry didn't mean to sound like I was moaning about you giving stuff away


----------



## stumpy90

Have you got anything that starts with "crystal" and ends in "rock"?


----------



## ardenvxr

stumpy90 said:


> Have you got anything that starts with "crystal" and ends in "rock"?


Your obsessed:lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> Have you got anything that starts with "crystal" and ends in "rock"?


Topaz is a crystal and a rock?


----------



## stumpy90

Also if there's anything in there that says in the instructions......


"How to operate your Kranzel pressure washer" ...


----------



## The_Weasel

stumpy90 said:


> Also if there's anything in there that says in the instructions......
> 
> "How to operate your Kranzel pressure washer" ...


You want a Kranzle instruction book


----------



## Shug

jenks said:


> Doesn't that limit winners to people who have already tried the product


I've never actually tried it before. I is just super clever. :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Found some more bits....


----------



## Pittsy

Does anybody like black bananas? Just debating if my lunch time snack is too far gone


----------



## JacobDuBois

Well this day has just got so much ******* worse after some inconsiderate bell and scraped the front of my car!


----------



## muzzer

Johnnyopolis said:


> Found some more bits....
> View attachment 40315


Somebody will be very happy getting some of those bits in the post, very nice indeed Johnny :thumb:

If this reaches 100 pages, i baggsy the badge that says i started a legendary thread :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma

Johnnyopolis said:


> Found some more bits....
> View attachment 40315


Cool, whats in the space age looking pack with the blue sponge?


----------



## JordanRaven

I think some of you guys should send a letter to the history channel, they do programmes on hoarders :lol: you've got more spare than most have in total :doublesho


----------



## V9DPW

Kiashuma said:


> Cool, whats in the space age looking pack with the blue sponge?


Tac Systems Quartz Power & Quartz MAX :thumb:


----------



## Sim

loads of great stuff being given away here, thanks DW


----------



## bradleymarky

4 days off work now, time to detail the car


----------



## tv86

I'll start again this summer!
It took me 1 year to find the right house with the right place for detailing, and finally I bought it!


----------



## Bigoggy

bradleymarky said:


> 4 days off work now, time to detail the car


Damn you ! Im just back in for 4, 12 hour days !! Luckily got a bit done yesterday before all this rain and snow hit


----------



## Bigoggy

tv86 said:


> I'll start again this summer!
> It took me 1 year to find the right house with the right place for detailing, and finally I bought it!


Same here mate i wanted a garage !!!! Lol


----------



## stumpy90

tv86 said:


> I'll start again this summer!
> It took me 1 year to find the right house with the right place for detailing, and finally I bought it!





Bigoggy said:


> Same here mate i wanted a garage !!!! Lol


+1 Been moved for around 3 months now.... the main reason for buying said house was a garage and a driveway also!

Just got to save up for a bigger house with space for a triple garage now


----------



## Bigoggy

stumpy90 said:


> +1 Been moved for around 3 months now.... the main reason for buying said house was a garage and a driveway also!
> 
> Just got to save up for a bigger house with space for a triple garage now


Haha i have a double driveway to myself now and storage in the house. Next house is a proper garage for me so i can leave the car overnight and carry on detailing work the next day. Some of the garages people have on here are amazing !


----------



## The_Weasel

Johnnyopolis said:


> Found some more bits....
> View attachment 40315


:doublesho some of them aren't what I'd call 'bits' :doublesho


----------



## Bigoggy

The_Weasel said:


> :doublesho some of them aren't what I'd call 'bits' :doublesho


Yea those sealant kits look good


----------



## JacobDuBois

What I found when I got back to my car!


----------



## muzzer

Now that sucks a big fat one


----------



## J306TD

Ouch what a shame. Did the suspect leave a note?


----------



## JacobDuBois

muzzer42 said:


> Now that sucks a big fat one





J306TD said:


> Ouch what a shame. Did the suspect leave a note?


Did they heck! Nope got back and noticed it bit gutting really and comes out of my pocket so not the happiest


----------



## muzzer

Where abouts are you based Jacob, as i don't mind coming to give you a hand to get rid of the paint marks if that helps, depending on where in the country you are.


----------



## Goodylax

Bigoggy said:


> Yea those sealant kits look good


Yea, those and the Haribo .


----------



## Bigoggy

Goodylax said:


> Yea, those and the Haribo .


I didnt see those hiding in there lol


----------



## JacobDuBois

muzzer42 said:


> Where abouts are you based Jacob, as i don't mind coming to give you a hand to get rid of the paint marks if that helps, depending on where in the country you are.


Cheers muzzer I appreciate the offer but I gave it an hour of my time and some IPA and polish and it came up like this









One panel has been bent a bit and sons if the vinyl has come off but I'm happier now still a bit annoyed though


----------



## scratcher

Bigoggy said:


> Yea those sealant kits look good


Sealant?
All I saw was Haribo :argie:


----------



## Bigoggy

scratcher said:


> Sealant?
> All I saw was Haribo :argie:


Sweeetieeees lol. I bet you should all be on new year diets, not eyeing up haribo


----------



## bradleymarky

Are these Detailing world beanies for sale Whizzer or are you just teasing us.

I could be part of the quality control for them if you like


----------



## stumpy90

JacobDuBois said:


> What I found when I got back to my car!


You need new tyres :tumbleweed:


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> You need new tyres :tumbleweed:


They've only seen 2housand miles of Devon countryside!


----------



## stumpy90

Yeah but I'm bored and would like to sell some


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> Yeah but I'm bored and would like to sell some


Oh haha didn't realise that's what you do. Not sure how much they will set me back when I get some new ones tbh


----------



## stumpy90

JacobDuBois said:


> Oh haha didn't realise that's what you do. Not sure how much they will set me back when I get some new ones tbh


You got a Focus ST? If youhave they're probably 235/40r18?

By the looks of it you have Falkens on there at the mo? The FK453 (the new ones) would cost around £108.00 all inc per tyre :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

Whizzer, if you're looking to guage how many people would buy merchandise ie Beenies and hoodies.... count me in!


Also if anyone has any ceramic coatings or samples, I don't mind throwing a few quid in for postage and good will etc


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> You got a Focus ST? If youhave they're probably 235/40r18?
> 
> By the looks of it you have Falkens on there at the mo? The FK453 (the new ones) would cost around £108.00 all inc per tyre :thumb:


Nope got a mk2 tt they've got falkens all round sat on 19's not sure on the width without checking


----------



## Kiashuma

V9DPW said:


> Tac Systems Quartz Power & Quartz MAX :thumb:


OK still none the wiser :lol: Off to google it :thumb:


----------



## ferted

Loving this thread,generosity is amazing from everyone


----------



## Starburst

Look what I came home to.



1 x OCD sticker
1x Gloves
1x Air Freshener 
1x Whizzers autograph. 

Father Whizzmas has excelled himself again. :thumb:

Many thanks again, no other forum keeps giving away prizes, that what makes DW the best. :thumb:

I'll get straight to the point, if there is any 'swirl police' stickers left in Father Whizzmas's grotto could you please send it my way?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Holy Whizzer's!!! Johnny's got a load of gear!


----------



## jenks

Father Whizzmas, I like that! I think it might stick after this. 

I also came home to a few stickers, I have been after something to decorate my tool chest!

I will get some pics up when I get them on, big thanks to Father Whizzmas


----------



## tv86

stumpy90 said:


> +1 Been moved for around 3 months now.... the main reason for buying said house was a garage and a driveway also!
> 
> Just got to save up for a bigger house with space for a triple garage now


I got a small garage, but I have some "green" outside where I can work! :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

i need a house with driveway and garage


----------



## Bigoggy

Been considering buying a car tent


----------



## JacobDuBois

Bigoggy said:


> Been considering buying a car tent


A car tent? Can't say I've seen one of those but if I had one I know is get stranger looks than I do already cleaning my car


----------



## Bigoggy

Haha i already get them looks. its just like a gazebo/tent. Bit pricey for now tho so il be waiting until i get a garage to do full correction and stuff.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121404353112?nav=SEARCH


----------



## tightlines

just been out to the shed and the dog has eaten my sticker i got on saturday :-( the mother in law who has been staying wih us for weeks and wont go home accidentaly locked the dog in the shed somehow!!!!!

sorry whizzer wont be able to get a photo of it on the car,i could take him to the vet to try and get it back


----------



## 20vKarlos

:lol: K9 with a sticker fetish! :lol:


----------



## The_Weasel

tightlines said:


> just been out to the shed and the dog has eaten my sticker i got on saturday :-( the mother in law who has been staying wih us for weeks and wont go home accidentaly locked the dog in the shed somehow!!!!!
> 
> sorry whizzer wont be able to get a photo of it on the car,i could take him to the vet to try and get it back


Think you should accidentally lock the mother in law in shed


----------



## 20vKarlos

The_Weasel said:


> Think you should accidentally lock the mother in law in shed


^^^^
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jenks

Make her go throught the dogs turds and retrieve the stickers


----------



## WHIZZER

bradleymarky said:


> Are these Detailing world beanies for sale Whizzer or are you just teasing us.
> 
> I could be part of the quality control for them if you like


The two have already been given away but we are planning to get some more in ;-)



Starburst said:


> Look what I came home to.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x OCD sticker
> 1x Gloves
> 1x Air Freshener
> 1x Whizzers autograph.
> 
> Father Whizzmas has excelled himself again. :thumb:
> 
> Many thanks again, no other forum keeps giving away prizes, that what makes DW the best. :thumb:
> 
> I'll get straight to the point, if there is any 'swirl police' stickers left in Father Whizzmas's grotto could you please send it my way?


Send me your address ( remind me in pm swirl)



tightlines said:


> just been out to the shed and the dog has eaten my sticker i got on saturday :-( the mother in law who has been staying wih us for weeks and wont go home accidentaly locked the dog in the shed somehow!!!!!
> 
> sorry whizzer wont be able to get a photo of it on the car,i could take him to the vet to try and get it back


Send me your address and ill send you another maybe one of the new ones we cut last night !!!!


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> Whizzer, if you're looking to guage how many people would buy merchandise ie Beenies and hoodies.... count me in!
> 
> Also if anyone has any ceramic coatings or samples, I don't mind throwing a few quid in for postage and good will etc


Thanks - Well I might be able to help you out with a ceramic coating :thumb:

I think I might have another in the back of garage 4 :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Very cool Whizz:thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> Thanks - Well I might be able to help you out with a ceramic coating :thumb:
> 
> I think I might have another in the back of garage 4 :thumb:


Top man! And thanks for all this.


----------



## Bigoggy

Love both types of the nee stickers whizz !


----------



## Wilco

Morning chaps. Did you send mine out last week whizzer? I've still not received anything yet


----------



## WHIZZER

Wilco said:


> Morning chaps. Did you send mine out last week whizzer? I've still not received anything yet


indeed :thumb: ( ill send you another )


----------



## Wilco

Cheers pal


----------



## turbom

Will have a look think i may have a un used waxybox that i can pass on to wizzer to give away as i will never get round to using it.

Always nice to get something for nowt.


----------



## turbom

Will have a look think i may have a un used waxybox that i can pass on to whizzer to give away as i will never get round to using it.

Always nice to get something for nowt.


----------



## GleemSpray

stumpy90 said:


> Have you got anything that starts with "crystal" and ends in "rock"?


I have some that you can gladly have a sample of Stumpy, if you like.

Have just opened it, but I could let you have enough to clear a couple of steps or part of your driveway.

It's terrific winter protection.


----------



## tightlines

The_Weasel said:


> Think you should accidentally lock the mother in law in shed


She's doing my head in she's been here since Christmas even sold her house and moved into another one but still not moving I'm losing the will to live,I even put my name down to work Saturday so I don't have to be around her not worked a Saturday in years


----------



## muzzer

tightlines said:


> She's doing my head in she's been here since Christmas even sold her house and moved into another one but still not moving I'm losing the will to live,I even put my name down to work Saturday so I don't have to be around her not worked a Saturday in years


Tell her if she stays any longer you will give her an invoice for the rent she owes you. Then when she laughs tell her you are not joking and see what she does.


----------



## tightlines

Send me your address and ill send you another maybe one of the new ones we cut last night !!!!








[/QUOTE]

Thank you whizzer your a star


----------



## Pittsy

I think there is a clean car here somewhere


----------



## 20vKarlos

Well, after StoneJedi and I had arranged for me to drop his package off to him this Saturday, (I was heading Roughly in that direction  ) My mrs put an abrupt stop to that as she had changed her plans :wall:

So unfortunately I wasn't going to be able to hand deliver it! Which would have been nice, as I'd have met a fellow DW'er and winner! 

Collection is today and StoneJedi should receive his package tomorrow. :thumb:

Have a good day all :thumb:


----------



## Mate

Well after giving my car a much needed wash last weekend. I made it sparkle sparkle.

I always try to park in the same spot near my work, lit up area, Away from trees to keep away sap and birds. And they found me!!! 

Biggest poop ever! Plenty of other dirty cars near mine, but nope... the homing missle got me ha!


----------



## JordanRaven

This thread is still making me chuckle, got a back log of work to do, must have appeared since I started being active on here... :wall: there was me saying I haven't had anything to do! :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Few bits going out today .... 

More to follow ...

Keep watching and posting


----------



## Mikej857

I must stop checking this thread it's taking over my life :lol:


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Few bits going out today ....
> 
> More to follow ...
> 
> Keep watching and posting


Yay Father Whizzmas gives more lucky people some goodies


----------



## JacobDuBois

Fingers crossed  need to get over the trauma of having my baby driven into


----------



## Jonnybbad

I'm feeling lucky today lol


----------



## cole_scirocco

Would I be cheeky in asking for a detailing world sticker Hahaha?


----------



## cole_scirocco

Guys with leather, check out my thread in Detailing Chat for a chance to win some Cambridge Concours leather and alcantara care kit!


----------



## Goodylax

I'm dying for a Swirl Police one


----------



## JacobDuBois

Damn you stonejedi you won on autofinesse waxathon aswell you're one lucky bugger! Congrats bud


----------



## stumpy90

Goodylax said:


> I'm dying for a Swirl Police one


Blimey thats a long way to send it! :doublesho


----------



## Shug

Cheers whizzer! 
This will be going on my A3, if the weather ever abates long enough! :buffer:


----------



## The_Weasel

Thanks to WHIZZER for the following, arrived safely this morning :thumb:
Can't work out what it smells of but I like it 
Glad it's got a warning on not to use on pets and kids :lol:


----------



## Bigoggy

Wow great prizes you lucky guys !! So jelous !


----------



## Clancy

Bigoggy said:


> Wow great prizes you lucky guys !! So jelous !


Same! Some real nice stuff going out


----------



## tv86

74 pages :doublesho
That's the longest thread I've ever seen!


----------



## *MrB*

Some wicked and quite rare stuff being dished out! Where does it all come from!!


----------



## Kimo

The_Weasel said:


> Thanks to WHIZZER for the following, arrived safely this morning :thumb:
> Can't work out what it smells of but I like it
> Glad it's got a warning on not to use on pets and kids :lol:
> 
> View attachment 40337


Wow

I've wanted that one for ages


----------



## rottenapple

74 pages and all after muzzer just saying thanks lol bet u didnt see that coming


----------



## Sicskate

Awesome wax there!!


----------



## ardenvxr

Great wax you got weasel


----------



## The_Weasel

I have to admit I don't know anything about this wax. I'd do a search but using the words, detailing world wax, I can't see it being an easy task!


----------



## Wilco

Very similar to capture the rapture but a little firmer. Its a lovely wax.


----------



## muzzer

rottenapple said:


> 74 pages and all after muzzer just saying thanks lol bet u didnt see that coming


Nope not at all, i expected maybe one page and a few caustic remarks from the usual suspects but this is amazing and i am so happy that others got to share in the fun :thumb:


----------



## Chicane

Loving the rainbow vinyl :argie:


----------



## WHIZZER

Mikej857 said:


> I must stop checking this thread it's taking over my life :lol:


Lets hope you haven't stopped checking send me your address !!!!


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning Whizzer


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> Good morning Whizzer


Morning how are you sir

Will be giving more away later today :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Get more emails from this thread than I do PPI and insurance companies a day


----------



## Farquhar

My goodies came from Johnnyopolis yesterday!

An OCD sticker
a DW keyring
...and some sweeties!

Thank you!!

:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Morning how are you sir
> 
> Will be giving more away later today :thumb:


I am fine thank you,and you ? Got a busy day ahead so will try and check in as often as possible :thumb:
Any thing you wanna chuck my way would be greatly appreciated


----------



## muzzer

Morning all, well that was a fun shift. At least i get to sit and browse DW now :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

If anyone would like a "Swirl police" sticker let me know.


----------



## tightlines

Morning everyone, don't think I have much on in work today so will be checking in regularly


----------



## JacobDuBois

tightlines said:


> Morning everyone, don't think I have much on in work today so will be checking in regularly


Morning mate. Likewise struggled to find someone to work with today nearly stayed in bed


----------



## Bigoggy

Wow i have slept in until 9:15 ! I cant remember the last time i slept in so late


----------



## tightlines

Bigoggy said:


> Wow i have slept in until 9:15 ! I cant remember the last time i slept in so late


I can't sleep that late on a weekend, my body clock won't allow it


----------



## Bigoggy

tightlines said:


> I can't sleep that late on a weekend, my body clock won't allow it


I work 4 on 4 off and im on nights tonight so needed a good rest. Been up at 5am all week now got to do 2, 12 hour nights


----------



## Pittsy

I seem to get up at 0600 regardless, used to be able to lay in when i worked shifts but now i do 'normal hours' thats it


----------



## Bigoggy

Pittsy said:


> I seem to get up at 0600 regardless, used to be able to lay in when i worked shifts but now i do 'normal hours' thats it


Im normaly up no later than 7am. My daughter sees to that lol


----------



## Pittsy

Bigoggy said:


> Im normaly up no later than 7am. My daughter sees to that lol


Luckily my kids are 18 and 15 so when my son is home from Uni i dont see them much before midday on a weekend :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Pittsy said:


> Luckily my kids are 18 and 15 so when my son is home from Uni i dont see them much before midday on a weekend :thumb:


Or until they want some money haha. Ive got a long time before then, my girl is 2 in april. Has the 18yo got a car yet ?


----------



## Pittsy

Bigoggy said:


> Or until they want some money haha. Ive got a long time before then, my girl is 2 in april. Has the 18yo got a car yet ?


No Not yet, he decided to save his money for Vodka at Uni instead of learning to drive, it would have been a bit of a stretch financially for him to run one any way. In addition to this he lives right in the center of Bristol with loads of buses etc so no real need to drive especially as there is no parking near his apartment block. :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

JacobDuBois said:


> Damn you stonejedi you won on autofinesse waxathon aswell you're one lucky bugger! Congrats bud


I actually can't believe that :doublesho ... And I don't think he will either!



stumpy90 said:


> If anyone would like a "Swirl police" sticker let me know.


Look two pages back from your post buddy, I think it was Goody that posted about one of these stickers :thumb:

StoneJedi should receive my package today :detailer:


----------



## stumpy90

Yeah but.....no but..... yeah but....... no...... see cos he's in New bl00dy York! :-/


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> No Not yet, he decided to save his money for Vodka at Uni instead of learning to drive, it would have been a bit of a stretch financially for him to run one any way. In addition to this he lives right in the center of Bristol with loads of buses etc so no real need to drive especially as there is no parking near his apartment block. :thumb:


Sounds like all my mates haha. I'm the only one that didn't go Uni and I don't regret it at all got a decent job and nice car whilst they are getting in debt at uni!


----------



## Welshquattro1

Morning all. Lovely and sunny here for once.lol. Go on Stumpy send it to Goodylax:thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

Go on Goody, send me your address!


----------



## Goodylax

Don't be scared Stumpy 
I hope someone is brave enough to hook me up!


----------



## Goodylax

stumpy90 said:


> Go on Goody, send me your address!


My Hero!
Cheers, PM coming soon


----------



## JordanRaven

Had to do something at work for the second day in a row, hope this isn't the start of a trend :doublesho good thing they've almost run out of materials for me to use :lol:


----------



## tightlines

Mmmmmmmmm kfc


----------



## Jonnybbad

Really should be cracking on with the maintenance wash but I won't tell if you don't lol


----------



## Pittsy

Jonnybbad said:


> Really should be cracking on with the maintenance wash but I won't tell if you don't lol


I should be cracking on and doing some work but have got that friday afternoon feeling :thumb: TFI Friday


----------



## JordanRaven

tightlines said:


> Mmmmmmmmm kfc


Another happy customer


----------



## muzzer

tightlines said:


> Mmmmmmmmm kfc


You git, now i want kfc


----------



## tightlines

muzzer42 said:


> You git, now i want kfc


It was nice,just the way you hope it's going to be


----------



## cole_scirocco

Just announced the winner of my giveaway in my thread now.

Stickers yummy!


----------



## WHIZZER

JacobDuBois said:


> Morning mate. Likewise struggled to find someone to work with today nearly stayed in bed


come on the Jacob you have posted enough in this thread send me your address


----------



## muzzer

tightlines said:


> It was nice,just the way you hope it's going to be


----------



## JacobDuBois

WHIZZER said:


> come on the Jacob you have posted enough in this thread send me your address


Ooo something to look forward to now. That's brightened my flooded day!

Much appreciated Whizz


----------



## bradleymarky

I know theres only a few members giving goodies away but could members donate stuff to be give away.
I`m not sure how it would work though, would it get messy !!


----------



## WHIZZER

bradleymarky said:


> I know theres only a few members giving goodies away but could members donate stuff to be give away.
> I`m not sure how it would work though, would it get messy !!


if you want to - just pick somebody on here and send them something - make sure you get them to post a pic


----------



## Shug

WHIZZER said:


> if you want to - just pick somebody on here and send them something - *make sure you get them to post a pic*


Of the product!
Somethings are best left unseen....... :lol:


----------



## The_Weasel

The_Weasel said:


> I have to admit I don't know anything about this wax. I'd do a search but using the words, detailing world wax, I can't see it being an easy task!


Well the search wasn't as difficult as I thought, searched for special editions, found valentine and there we go http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294516&highlight=valentine

Having now found out that it was a wax for charity, I've made a small donation too :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Ok, i have a small wax sample i will never use. Britemax i think but don't quote me on that! First person to post a picture of a Reliant Rialto gets it :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## stumpy90




----------



## 20vKarlos

talk about Close!

i think it should be a different picture as these are the first that come up


----------



## stumpy90




----------



## Kimo

Google ell


----------



## JacobDuBois

This thread had easily reduced productivity rates at work by at least 50%


----------



## stonejedi

My Gift from Karlos turned up today safe&sound.And Im so Happy.SJ.


----------



## JacobDuBois

That would've gone a long way with me! haha especially the lack of MF's i have


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> Google ell


The 1st image wouldnt upload :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> This thread had easily reduced productivity rates at work by at least 50%


Been waiting for IT to sort something on my system since 12, now that I have typed that they phoned at it took them 2 seconds :wall:


----------



## Jonnybbad

stonejedi said:


> My Gift from Karlos turned up today safe&sound.And Im so Happy.SJ.


Wow what a gift


----------



## Kiashuma

Pittsy said:


>


Nice one, love the random child in the boot :lol:
PM me your address and i will pop the wax in the post :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Nice haul SJ- this has been your week!


----------



## JacobDuBois

JoranRaven said:


> Been waiting for IT to sort something on my system since 12, now that I have typed that they phoned at it took them 2 seconds :wall:


Have a flood in a battery and cable chamber, funny enough its still there now :thumb: whoops


----------



## stonejedi

Goodylax said:


> Nice haul SJ- this has been your week!


You can say that again mate:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## tightlines

I better stop ignoring people now I'm back in the yard will pick this up when I get home


----------



## Pittsy

Kiashuma said:


> Nice one, love the random child in the boot :lol:
> PM me your address and i will pop the wax in the post :thumb:


Cheers fella will do, i liked the way the driver looks so fed up


----------



## Bigoggy

So this came today  cant wait to give these a go ive not tried 50 cal yet.



Thanks very very much johnny  !!!!!!!!

Oh and i got the haribo !!!!! Ner ner  lol


----------



## Spoony

It's still going off. I might have a few more things here and there. Hopefully Kimmo has the prize I sent this week.


----------



## Kimo

Spoony said:


> It's still going off. I might have a few more things here and there. Hopefully Kimmo has the prize I sent this week.


Not yet, had a calling car yesterday though so maybe that's it if it was sent Royal Mail?


----------



## Spoony

Kimo73 said:


> Not yet, had a calling car yesterday though so maybe that's it if it was sent Royal Mail?


That'll be the one! I can't get anything cheaper than RM for packets these days.


----------



## s29nta

mint thread, keeps rolling on:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Pittsy said:


> Cheers fella will do, i liked the way the driver looks so fed up


He should be, if its like mine prob only 10 mins until massive mechanical issues :lol:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Why are parcels so darn expensive to send lol?


----------



## JordanRaven

cole_exclusiv said:


> Why are parcels so darn expensive to send lol?


I had to pay 55 for some dashboard trims to get delivered, only 1 company would touch them with the dimensions! I paid 30 for 4 alloy wheels :wall: but then some things are cheap, don't understand it personally!


----------



## Kiashuma

Post is dear, im just trying to catch a pigeon to post my wax sample out but the little g!t keeps running away :lol:


----------



## cole_scirocco

JoranRaven said:


> I had to pay 55 for some dashboard trims to get delivered, only 1 company would touch them with the dimensions! I paid 30 for 4 alloy wheels :wall: but then some things are cheap, don't understand it personally!


£11 to post some bottles lol, outrageous!

I've sent an exhaust that only cost me a tenner!


----------



## JordanRaven

cole_exclusiv said:


> £11 to post some bottles lol, outrageous!
> 
> I've sent an exhaust that only cost me a tenner!


I just find it strange as it doesn't weigh much and doesn't take up much room, oh well, needs must! At least no one in this thread has had to pay for products


----------



## tightlines

Just got home to this thanks whizzer will make sure it's out the way of the dog this time or like some one mentioned lock the mother in law in the shed


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve got 500ml of Tripple thats surplus.

If you would like to win it my question is.........Can you guess my occupation.

First to guess right gets the polish..
UK only guys, postage isnt cheap anymore.


----------



## Pittsy

Engineer?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Bus driver?


----------



## Kimo

cole_exclusiv said:


> Why are parcels so darn expensive to send lol?


Parcels are like £3 not signed for

Or £3.78 at herpes signed for


----------



## Sicskate

Master craftsman joiner


----------



## Kimo

cole_exclusiv said:


> Why are parcels so darn expensive to send lol?


Parcels are like £3 not signed for at Royal Mail

Or £3.78 at herpes


----------



## bradleymarky

JacobDuBois said:


> Bus driver?


WE HAVE A WINNER :thumb:
That was quick.....

PM me your address and i`ll get in the post tomorrow


----------



## JacobDuBois

bradleymarky said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER :thumb:
> 
> That was quick.....
> 
> PM me your address and i`ll get in the post tomorrow


Haha guess maybe I am lucky today


----------



## stonejedi

Good guess,congrats JacobDuBois:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## bradleymarky

JacobDuBois said:


> Haha guess maybe I am lucky today


I thought that would be tricky :doublesho


----------



## tv86

this post is forcing me to learn english!


----------



## Kiashuma

bradleymarky said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER :thumb:
> That was quick.....
> 
> PM me your address and i`ll get in the post tomorrow


I like the old Plaxton Paramount coaches from the 80s, have you ever driven one?


----------



## Starburst

Wow, there really has been some fantastic prizes sent out, I've never known generosity like it. Well done to the members and staff of DW.


----------



## Jonnybbad

bradleymarky said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER :thumb:
> That was quick.....
> 
> PM me your address and i`ll get in the post tomorrow


oh a fellow bus driver


----------



## bradleymarky

Jonnybbad said:


> oh a fellow bus driver


I`m at Arriva now but worked at Yorkshire traction who were bought out by stagecoach who was bought out by Centrebus who were bought outright by Arriva and then called yorkshire tiger. I was at thre same depot for 19 years and spent the last 9 years in the office but tigerbus didnt want me so i left and joined Arriva 2 months ago.


----------



## bradleymarky

Kiashuma said:


> I like the old Plaxton Paramount coaches from the 80s, have you ever driven one?


I`ve only drove newer coaches, the old double d clutch were a pain

I didnt know we had bus spotters on here


----------



## GleemSpray

My old man was involved in a coach company and when he taught me to drive, I was made to learn to double de clutch and also how to palm shift gears gently without a clutch. I also got into the habit of double pumping the clutch before shifting from neutral to first and still sometimes do it out of habit !!



The double de clutch worked out useful as I learnt to drive in an Austin Maxi and the gearbox was just awful.



Try telling that to the kids of today and they just won't believe you etc, etc,etc LOL


----------



## JacobDuBois

GleemSpray said:


> My old man was involved in a coach company and when he taught me to drive, I was made to learn to double de clutch and also how to palm shift gears gently without a clutch. I also got into the habit of double pumping the clutch before shifting from neutral to first and still sometimes do it out of habit !!
> 
> The double de clutch worked out useful as I learnt to drive in an Austin Maxi and the gearbox was just awful.
> 
> Try telling that to the kids of today and they just won't believe you etc, etc,etc LOL


Was gonna say. I have no idea what you're on about haha. I don't think us kids have any idea


----------



## bradleymarky

GleemSpray said:


> My old man was involved in a coach company and when he taught me to drive, I was made to learn to double de clutch and also how to palm shift gears gently without a clutch. I also got into the habit of double pumping the clutch before shifting from neutral to first and still sometimes do it out of habit !!
> 
> The double de clutch worked out useful as I learnt to drive in an Austin Maxi and the gearbox was just awful.
> 
> Try telling that to the kids of today and they just won't believe you etc, etc,etc LOL


I can remember on my test i had to stop the bus from 30mph only using the gears downhill :doublesho took me a while but it worked..


----------



## Kriminal

Got home late last night from the gym to find this :










Can't believe the generosity. Thanks a million Whizzer - you must have read my mind when I was thinking what I'd like to come through the door.  :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Cheers spoony, shall be getting used on mums brand new swirly car haha


----------



## Goodylax

Love HD cut, good stuff.


----------



## GleemSpray

JacobDuBois said:


> Was gonna say. I have no idea what you're on about haha. I don't think us kids have any idea


OK...

Double de-clutch is when you put the clutch pedal down-up-down before you change gear, instead of just putting it down - change gear - then up again.

This makes for a smoother gear change when its a stiff / heavy gearbox like a truck or coach and/or its a not user friendly clutch.

Clutchless gear changes are when you gently take up the slack on the gear lever into position for the gear change ( so you position it, but stop just short of pulling it out of gear - then lift off the gas - change gear - back on the gas. Can be very smooth with practice !! 

Edit: I don't claim to be expert with either of these techniques LOL


----------



## Wilco

Mine arrived today, big thanks to Whizzer especially as the first package he sent went missing. Thanks again.


----------



## AllenF

Actually gleem the correct way is
The throttle (accelerator) is released, the clutch pedal is pressed, and the gearbox is shifted into neutral.
The clutch pedal is then released, the driver matches the engine RPM to the gear RPM either using the throttle (accelerator) (when changing to a lower gear) or waiting for RPM to decrease (when changing to a higher gear) until they are at a level suitable for shifting into the next gear.
At the moment when the revs between engine and gear are closely matched, the driver then instantly presses the clutch again to shift into the next gear. The result should be a very smooth gear change.
Sorry to be jump in like that lol but it explains it better


----------



## JacobDuBois

Oops didn't mean to start a debate haha. It's interesting though


----------



## AllenF

Try it it makes changing a lot easier ( it does take some practice but well worth it especially if the clutch goes bang as you learning to match the rpm of the engine to the box so effectivly making your own syncromesh. Then when you come to somewhere you need to stop back it through the box until your in first and just crawl along until you get a gap to go for. ( got me out of the poo a number of time over the years)


----------



## GleemSpray

AllenF said:


> Actually gleem the correct way is
> The throttle (accelerator) is released, the clutch pedal is pressed, and the gearbox is shifted into neutral.
> The clutch pedal is then released, the driver matches the engine RPM to the gear RPM either using the throttle (accelerator) (when changing to a lower gear) or waiting for RPM to decrease (when changing to a higher gear) until they are at a level suitable for shifting into the next gear.
> At the moment when the revs between engine and gear are closely matched, the driver then instantly presses the clutch again to shift into the next gear. The result should be a very smooth gear change.
> Sorry to be jump in like that lol but it explains it better


 Yes you are right, I was trying to explain the broad action.

I did find it slightly difficult when I did my driver training to be a driving instructor, because the DSA party line is block-changing and "_Brakes to slow and gears to go_" and they don't like any "unneccesary" sequential changes or "unneccesary" use of revs when changing gear .... unless its to deal with brake failure on a steep hill !!

So I had to change my thinking.

As I type this out, I just remembered my old man used to call syncro-mesh gearboxs "_syncro-crash gearboxs_" LOL


----------



## tightlines

I've been working on a retail park today (not much to do) and spotted some plastic boxes by the bins and saw a three door chest, there was a few of the bigger single boxes as well so I knocked on the door to ask if the boxes are going in the bin the young lad said yes so I got my self a 3 draw tower to go on top of the one i have


----------



## AllenF

GleemSpray said:


> Yes you are right, I was trying to explain the broad action.
> 
> I did find it slightly difficult when I did my driver training to be a driving instructor, because the DSA party line is block-changing and "_Brakes to slow and gears to go_" and they don't like any "unneccesary" sequential changes or "unneccesary" use of revs when changing gear .... unless its to deal with brake failure on a steep hill !!
> 
> So I had to change my thinking.
> 
> As I type this out, I just remembered my old man used to call syncro-mesh gearboxs "_syncro-crash gearboxs_" LOL


Thats where the problem lays IMO they teach you to drive on the brakes NOT the engine as you should do. I still remember my instructor putting a half full glass of water on the dash and making me drive telling me if i spilt any i was walking home. I also think that bringing the engine up or down to box speed saves wear on the lump and box too cutting down on maintenance but the attitude nowerdays is " brakes are easier to replace than a gearbox" ?????? Strange i know.

Nice boxes you lucky sod have you seen the price of those things


----------



## CTR247

:thumb:Great thread really enjoyed , some top notch giveaways - perfect start to 2015!!


----------



## tightlines

AllenF said:


> Nice boxes you lucky sod have you seen the price of those things


yes i have a 4 draw one and was going to buy another one but seen this and just have to ask if i could have it,as you can see the top draw is chipped but it will do for the towels and cloths


----------



## JacobDuBois

tightlines said:


> yes i have a 4 draw one and was going to buy another one but seen this and just have to ask if i could have it,as you can see the top draw is chipped but it will do for the towels and cloths


Question is does it have tight lines?


----------



## AllenF

STOP IT im getting jealous now


----------



## tightlines

AllenF said:


> STOP IT im getting jealous now


it gets worse Allen there was about 6-7 50l boxes that the other lads took i didnt wont those because they are to big for me


----------



## AllenF

Its surprising how quick you get to dislike someone....
Lol
You got a result there mate should have took the lot and fleabayed them


----------



## pajd

tightlines said:


> I've been working on a retail park today (not much to do) and spotted some plastic boxes by the bins and saw a three door chest, there was a few of the bigger single boxes as well so I knocked on the door to ask if the boxes are going in the bin the young lad said yes so I got my self a 3 draw tower to go on top of the one i have


What are you using to hold the bottles up? My stuff is in a shed too and all the bars from IKEA and the like are more suited to a garage wall.


----------



## tightlines

just had my eyes on what i wanted,let the others lads fight over the rest


----------



## tightlines

golftdi said:


> What are you using to hold the bottles up? My stuff is in a shed too and all the bars from IKEA and the like are more suited to a garage wall.


its just a length of thin piece of wood screwed to the baton of the shed, so it over hangs, then just put the triggers over the top


----------



## Kimo

tightlines said:


> I've been working on a retail park today (not much to do) and spotted some plastic boxes by the bins and saw a three door chest, there was a few of the bigger single boxes as well so I knocked on the door to ask if the boxes are going in the bin the young lad said yes so I got my self a 3 draw tower to go on top of the one i have


Got lucky

Been wanting one for a while but cba paying £20 for one, don't need it that bad haha


----------



## scratcher

AllenF said:


> Thats where the problem lays IMO they teach you to drive on the brakes NOT the engine as you should do. I still remember my instructor putting a half full glass of water on the dash and making me drive telling me if i spilt any i was walking home.


Who was your instructor, Bunta Fujiwara? :lol:


----------



## Bigoggy

Cant get on argos sit but they have a few cheap ones. Black plastic shelving is quite cheap there aswel

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331141034429


----------



## GleemSpray

I got 4 drawer ones from Homebase for £15 reduced from £20. B&q have the also @ £15


----------



## Bigoggy

Errrm sooooo just wondering if anybody would like to try these out. The big ones are 100ml and products i like to use but have large bottles that will take ages to use. I want to share because i love this forum . Il think of a competition to have if anybody would like to win them.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Bigoggy said:


> Errrm sooooo just wondering if anybody would like to try these out. The big ones are 100ml and products i like to use but have large bottles that will take ages to use. I want to share because i love this forum . Il think of a competition to have if anybody would like to win them.


What's the blue one out of curiosity?


----------



## Bigoggy

That one be bellet polish 357 oxidisation polish mate


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> Errrm sooooo just wondering if anybody would like to try these out. The big ones are 100ml and products i like to use but have large bottles that will take ages to use. I want to share because i love this forum . Il think of a competition to have if anybody would like to win them.


You sure you won't get in trouble sending out diseases with royal mail :doublesho that's a lot of protection products you have, right time of year for those


----------



## Bigoggy

JoranRaven said:


> You sure you won't get in trouble sending out diseases with royal mail :doublesho that's a lot of protection products you have, right time of year for those


Haha il label it mad cow (not disease) lol. What can i say, im addicted. Ive had fun using them but still have a load of little wax samples i want to use so id rather share with somebody who aint had chance to use them products yet.


----------



## Starburst

Good on you mate. :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> Haha il label it mad cow (not disease) lol. What can i say, im addicted. Ive had fun using them but still have a load of little wax samples i want to use so id rather share with somebody who aint had chance to use them products yet.


Very generous of you, especially as they're ones you use. I am looking to do the same but I will have to check what I have, very few things that would be of interest I am sure unfortunately. Will still offer them up when I sort through them


----------



## 5kinner

Very generous! I would love to try any out! Such a great thread!


----------



## Bigoggy

JoranRaven said:


> Very generous of you, especially as they're ones you use. I am looking to do the same but I will have to check what I have, very few things that would be of interest I am sure unfortunately. Will still offer them up when I sort through them


Yea i use them and like them all. The armorall beads amazing ! The mad cow is on /off so easily. Topaz is amazing, power seal is easy to use with learning on my das and lasts ages. Spritz smells good and keeps dash clean for ages. The 357 gives a great shine on nearly anything lol. Ive learned that Theres always somebody waiting to try any new products ( im one ).


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> Yea i use them and like them all. The armorall beads amazing ! The mad cow is on /off so easily. Topaz is amazing, power seal is easy to use with learning on my das and lasts ages. Spritz smells good and keeps dash clean for ages. The 357 gives a great shine on nearly anything lol. Ive learned that Theres always somebody waiting to try any new products ( im one ).


I think I have some armorall, only used it on a set of wheels, was impressed with the application and lasted quite well, considering it was on wheels! I am sure there are plenty of viewers on this thread who like to try new ones too!


----------



## Bigoggy

JoranRaven said:


> I think I have some armorall, only used it on a set of wheels, was impressed with the application and lasted quite well, considering it was on wheels! I am sure there are plenty of viewers on this thread who like to try new ones too!


Yes its so easy to use just spread it on and wipe away. They have one called shield for wheels in a spray that beads crazy too but only lasts about 2 weeks. But soo easy to just spray on and makes gloss noticeably better on the wheels i think.


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> Yes its so easy to use just spread it on and wipe away. They have one called shield for wheels in a spray that beads crazy too but only lasts about 2 weeks. But soo easy to just spray on and makes gloss noticeably better on the wheels i think.


Gonna have to dig mine out and do a comparison to my snh! Never thought I would be doing a comparison :lol:


----------



## Bigoggy

JoranRaven said:


> Gonna have to dig mine out and do a comparison to my snh! Never thought I would be doing a comparison :lol:


Would be good to see  i think the armourall is underated because of its price. I payed about £9 on ebay for 500ml


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> Would be good to see  i think the armourall is underated because of its price. I payed about £9 on ebay for 500ml


1.50 from halfords for 500ml, employee special offer :thumb: we were restricted to one though every time it happened


----------



## JordanRaven

Just found this laying around in my room, no idea why it isn't with the other stuff! Anyway this is up for grabs 

It is a little used but I would say it would do 3 hatchbacks


----------



## Bigoggy

JoranRaven said:


> 1.50 from halfords for 500ml, employee special offer :thumb: we were restricted to one though every time it happened


Not a bad perk of the job


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> Not a bad perk of the job


Haha not enough to keep me there I am afraid but still better than nothing!


----------



## ferted

So postman came today and I'm now the proud owner of one of these...









A very rare and unobtainable DW beanie (at the moment anyway)
and an orange OCD sticker
So thanks very much Santa Whizzer


----------



## Bigoggy

Well all i get from work is girls magazines for the girlfriend . Oh and shampoos and beauty creams for her. Oh and black rubber gloves and spray bottles for mee


----------



## Bigoggy

ferted said:


> So postman came today and I'm now the proud owner of one of these...
> 
> View attachment 40354
> 
> 
> A very rare and unobtainable DW beanie (at the moment anyway)
> and an orange OCD sticker
> So thanks very much Santa Whizzer


You lucky guy. I bet that will come in handy with this cold wind


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> Well all i get from work is girls magazines for the girlfriend . Oh and shampoos and beauty creams for her. Oh and black rubber gloves and spray bottles for mee


Win win! Both happy


----------



## ferted

Bigoggy said:


> You lucky guy. I bet that will come in handy with this cold wind


It did,I washed the car today
At times it was nice and sunny(ish) but the wind made it blooming cold


----------



## tightlines

Morning everyone


----------



## Starburst

Morning tightlines, morning everyone. :wave:


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all


----------



## Alan W

Morning Pittsy, morning all! :wave:

Wakey, wakey Whizzer! :lol:

What have you found for us today? 

Alan W


----------



## Pittsy

Ermm don't think I will be cleaning the bus today
Still snowing too


----------



## Pittsy

Morning Alan


----------



## JordanRaven

Some of you wake up at an ungodly hour! Hey guys and girls :wave:


----------



## Kimo

So my mate has decided he's bringing his new car round for me to give a bit of love too

Thanks !


----------



## tightlines

JoranRaven said:


> Some of you wake up at an ungodly hour! Hey guys and girls :wave:


In work this morning,but would of been awake any way as my body clock can't tell when it's the weekend


----------



## JordanRaven

tightlines said:


> In work this morning,but would of been awake any way as my body clock can't tell when it's the weekend


My nephew is the only reason I am awake :wall:


----------



## bradleymarky

ferted said:


> So postman came today and I'm now the proud owner of one of these...
> 
> View attachment 40354
> 
> 
> A very rare and unobtainable DW beanie (at the moment anyway)
> and an orange OCD sticker
> So thanks very much Santa Whizzer


Lucky swine, i wanted one of those


----------



## bradleymarky

Pittsy said:


> Ermm don't think I will be cleaning the bus today
> Still snowing too


Snow here too, i`ve already had half my days off work and havent been able to wash the car


----------



## Kiashuma

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve only drove newer coaches, the old double d clutch were a pain
> 
> I didnt know we had bus spotters on here


An old friend, now retired drove coaches. A old Volvo B10M Irrizar and a older Volvo Ikarus. I worked as a courier on them a good few times. The old Ikarus leaked like a sieve :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all, I'm struggling to get out of bed this morning and my mates just called to ask if I can wash his t5 and missus dad wants his pug washed! Gonna be a busy day


----------



## bradleymarky

Kiashuma said:


> An old friend, now retired drove coaches. A old Volvo B10M Irrizar and a older Volvo Ikarus. I worked as a courier on them a good few times. The old Ikarus leaked like a sieve :lol:


I started on the Leyland nationals MK 2, at least you knew what to expect with the old war horses.
The newer buses we have are full of electrics and easily "take the huff" if not happy. We have these ECO buses at our depot and they are rubbish to drive, yes they save fuel and better to the enviroment but give me a gas guzzler anyday


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning all , haven't been out in the lower car park yet but will see what is down there ! But need to go and try to find some bottles to sample down stuff first


----------



## cole_scirocco

Morning gents, hope the giveaways are frequent today!


----------



## stumpy90

Morning chaps! Bit cold but happy detailing!


----------



## tightlines

Hope it's a bit warmer tomorrow got mine and the Mrs car to do think it's been about 5 weeks since I last done one :-( won't get time today when I get back from work


----------



## Hunty

I tell you what, the amount of dedication and time the Admin guys put into this forum is unbelievable. The forum owes you guys a lot. I run a Rugby Club for an RAF station, I dread to think how much effort some of the things you organise actually take.

I take my hat off to you all!


----------



## Pittsy

The world's supply of ironing done, gotta pop to the shop then hot the biggest Derby in world football:thumb:
Gotta say I am really nervous though


----------



## bradleymarky

Just sent the tripple for JacobDubois, £3.20 for 1st class the robbing sods.

Enjoy mate


----------



## JacobDuBois

bradleymarky said:


> Just sent the tripple for JacobDubois, £3.20 for 1st class the robbing sods.
> 
> Enjoy mate


Cheers bud much appreciated!


----------



## Kiashuma

bradleymarky said:


> Just sent the tripple for JacobDubois, £3.20 for 1st class the robbing sods.
> 
> Enjoy mate


If it had been AG SRP it would have cost £1.06 but becasue it was triple it cost triple................................ Gets coat


----------



## bradleymarky

Kiashuma said:


> If it had been AG SRP it would have cost £1.06 but becasue it was triple it cost triple................................ Gets coat


You should be on the stage


----------



## Kiashuma

bradleymarky said:


> You should be on the stage


Yep, at a closed down venue :lol:


----------



## JordanRaven

Just started tipping it down with snow out of nowhere down here, hope it stops soon :devil:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Seems like most places have had snow except me


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> Seems like most places have had snow except me


Why would you want it?! It's a pita!


----------



## JacobDuBois

JoranRaven said:


> Why would you want it?! It's a pita!


To get into the Christmas spirit... Oh wait that's gone. So I don't have to go work maybe!


----------



## Bigoggy

JoranRaven said:


> Why would you want it?! It's a pita!


Yep snow is a pain in the a55. Got a nice sunny day with no wind today, baby is at her nans and i have the day off work. so im gonna get out and play with some new bits ive been wanting to use


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> To get into the Christmas spirit... Oh wait that's gone. So I don't have to go work maybe!


Not gonna be that heavy I imagine unfortunately


----------



## Pittsy

Look what I picked up from the post office today, thank you very much Johnnyopolis:thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Still snowing here so cant try out my Mesto and my foam samples, the wife said shes going to town so i have to pick her up at 1pm. She wont take the car which is a blessing really...


----------



## Kiashuma

bradleymarky said:


> Still snowing here so cant try out my Mesto and my foam samples, the wife said shes going to town so i have to pick her up at 1pm. She wont take the car which is a blessing really...


I really fancy a mesto foamer. I have been using my anglewax fast foam in a pump sprayer down the garage jet wash a bit as its been so cold. Mesto foamer would be ideal. Maybe pick one up in the summer time for next winter. What do you think of it?


----------



## bradleymarky

Kiashuma said:


> I really fancy a mesto foamer. I have been using my anglewax fast foam in a pump sprayer down the garage jet wash a bit as its been so cold. Mesto foamer would be ideal. Maybe pick one up in the summer time for next winter. What do you think of it?


Still havent tried it yet, it came last week but with work and the weather its beens stuck in the shed :wall:


----------



## Starburst

He's only gone and done it again. Look what arrived this morning.



Thanks very much! 

WHIZZER is Superman!


----------



## Sicskate

Lucky guys!!

I wanted to apply my g1 today, but it's 1degree and 60% chances of rain, think I'll hold out for a bit


----------



## Welshquattro1

Was going to try out my new BMD wax over the weekend! Nice and sunny but windy so just above freezing so that's not looking likely now. So it's going to be a quick wash now.


----------



## The_Weasel

I'm still wanting to know what's in the boxes that WHIZZER showed in post #368 and who's lucky enough to be getting them


----------



## Pittsy

Yesssssssssssss, get in:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

The_Weasel said:


> I'm still wanting to know what's in the boxes that WHIZZER showed in post #368 and who's lucky enough to be getting them


Hmm yessss what be those in them there boxes ?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Cheers big man received the goods today









I'll do a review when I clean my car next weekend if that's okay!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Done my good deeds for the day


----------



## tightlines

Just looked at the weather for tomorrow doesn't look like I'm doing mine his knows when I will be able to do it


----------



## Kriminal

Got around to using my PowerMaxed shampoo this morning - check out my other thread. 

Thanks Whizzer! :thumb:


----------



## pajd

Got my treat today. Thanks Johnnyopolis :thumb: 
You must be a mind reader. My favourite mug was chucked in the bin last week as it had cracked. Had it for years. Now I've got a new favourite one


----------



## cole_scirocco

I'm craving a sticker. Postman hasn't been nice to me this week


----------



## tightlines

golftdi said:


> Got my treat today. Thanks Johnnyopolis :thumb:
> You must be a mind reader. My favourite mug was chucked in the bin last week as it had cracked. Had it for years. Now I've got a new favourite one


nice mug shot :wave:


----------



## Goodylax

Starburst said:


> He's only gone and done it again. Look what arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> WHIZZER is Superman!


  Jealous :argie:


----------



## pajd

tightlines said:


> nice mug shot :wave:


Very good :lol:


----------



## Kimo

I'd like the swirl police protecting me

Mmhmmmm


----------



## ferted

Kimo73 said:


> I'd like the swirl police protecting me
> 
> Mmhmmmm


They look sooooo much better in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Kimo73 said:


> I'd like the swirl police protecting me
> 
> Mmhmmmm


:lol: ^^^


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

so I knew Goodylax was sending me something...I'm expecting to open an envelope with a few sticker and find a box full of goodies!!!

HUGE thanks to Whizzer and Goodylax, lots of products I've always wanted to try!


----------



## Wilco

Nice haul. Well done guys. I'll have a look around the man cave this week and see if I've anything spare:thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Wow that is a very nice present ed!


----------



## Mark R5

94 pages since the 5th of Jan! Wow now that's what I call a forum. Where else can you get this kind of info, help and generosity? Fantastic.


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning everyone:wave:


----------



## bazz

wow some great goodies that's why dw is the best forum as every body is so help full and if you need advice there is some body at some point that is more then willing to help you out or if they have got a product that they don't need or want any more they are more then willing to pass it on to some body that might want to try it out.
so a big huge thank you from me to whizzer and all that help make this forum what it is and so friendley


----------



## tightlines

Morning Pittsy,morning everyone


----------



## Kimo

ferted said:


> They look sooooo much better in the flesh :thumb:


I like the girls who give out the flyers at waxstock door tbh


----------



## muzzer

Very nice haul there Ed and big thanks from me to goodylax for putting such a great bit of kit together:thumb:


----------



## age 555

I love the swirl police sticker, the new " Mrs Age 555" looks like the brunette on the right , hahaha can I buy one of these stickers ?


----------



## tightlines

Bloody rain


----------



## Sicskate

tightlines said:


> Bloody rain


Tell me about it, I've been waiting 2 weeks to apply g1 to my new windscreen.


----------



## Clancy

Sun is out! It's like the middle of summer here

Getting my clean on I think:detailer:


----------



## Goodylax

Ed_VeeDub said:


> so I knew Goodylax was sending me something...I'm expecting to open an envelope with a few sticker and find a box full of goodies!!!
> 
> HUGE thanks to Whizzer and Goodylax, lots of products I've always wanted to try!


Glad you were surprised Ed :thumb:
Hope you enjoy, the CG sample that has the worn label is spray able leather- it's grown on me. One wax is a waxybox sample, the other is a small sample of the FRANKENWAX I made. ( details in the Homebrew section)
Cheers  and go Patriots

PS- One more of my boxes is still working its way to its new home


----------



## Pittsy

Lovely afternoon here, just given the bus a nice maintenance bath to test some nanolex gear, very nice too. :thumb:
Gotta drive to Bristol soon to take the boy back to uni, must be brilliant to have that much time off over Christmas:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

And the results :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

My cars not seen a wash pad in nearly 2 weeks, this weather just isn't playing ball


----------



## dillinja999

aint washed mine in about 3 weeks


----------



## Ns1980

Cleaned exclusively with DW sponsor branded products


----------



## Pittsy

I just had to, it was proper minging and only 2 weeks since the last bath (the cars not mine, not my birthday till October )


----------



## Bigoggy

Hey guys im going to have a little competition today im just about to make the thread now. Got a few little samples to gve away/ share with somebody who hasnt tried them yet. I put together these from my products which i have alot of. 


Hope its an ok bundle, not as big as some but id be happy to get it.


----------



## muzzer

Bigoggy said:


> Hey guys im going to have a little competition today im just about to make the thread now. Got a few little samples to gve away/ share with somebody who hasnt tried them yet. I put together these from my products which i have alot of.
> 
> 
> Hope its an ok bundle, not as big as some but id be happy to get it.


I'd be over the moon if i got something like that in the post, whoever gets that will also i am sure be over the moon, like others that have posted pics of stuff they are sending to others, that is a very generous gesture :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Thanks mate i have put a thread in the comps section. Just waiting for it to be accepted


----------



## tightlines

I've give up on the weather and gone the pub


----------



## ferted

Bigoggy said:


> Hey guys im going to have a little competition today im just about to make the thread now. Got a few little samples to gve away/ share with somebody who hasnt tried them yet. I put together these from my products which i have alot of.
> 
> 
> Hope its an ok bundle, not as big as some but id be happy to get it.


I'd be happy just with Topaz,want to try it before possibly buying a 5l tin
Shame I missed your comp though it was a great gesture


----------



## Kimo

ferted said:


> I'd be happy just with Topaz,want to try it before possibly buying a 5l tin
> Shame I missed your comp though it was a great gesture


Biggest 'can I have a sample of topaz' post everrrrrr


----------



## Bigoggy

ferted said:


> I'd be happy just with Topaz,want to try it before possibly buying a 5l tin
> Shame I missed your comp though it was a great gesture


Il see what i can sort out il have to get some more little bottles. :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Been away for a few days. Glad to see this thread is still going strong


----------



## Goodylax

I noticed Topaz got some nods in the nomination sections, but I've never heard of it....


----------



## stumpy90

Wish I had anything worth giving away lol


----------



## JacobDuBois

Goodylax said:


> I noticed Topaz got some nods in the nomination sections, but I've never heard of it....


Worth a look mate for the price. So easy to apply it's ridiculous good for plastics aswell


----------



## Bigoggy

Goodylax said:


> I noticed Topaz got some nods in the nomination sections, but I've never heard of it....


Brilliant stuff mate ! Have a look in the autosmart section


----------



## Bigoggy

stumpy90 said:


> Wish I had anything worth giving away lol


I bet you have stuff ive not tried !


----------



## Clancy

Well went or thus morning with great in intentions of doing the car 

Ended up fixing the van door and got nothing done


----------



## Johnnyopolis

golftdi said:


> Got my treat today. Thanks Johnnyopolis :thumb:
> You must be a mind reader. My favourite mug was chucked in the bin last week as it had cracked. Had it for years. Now I've got a new favourite one


I said did you want to share a Tea with me and now you see why :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Pittsy said:


> Look what I picked up from the post office today, thank you very much Johnnyopolis:thumb:


My pleasure buddy, I am glad it all came through ok :wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

WHIZZER said:


> Morning all , haven't been out in the lower car park yet but will see what is down there ! But need to go and try to find some bottles to sample down stuff first


You were meant to pick some up from me.... Looks like your going to have to come back this week...


----------



## tightlines

Morning


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, morning all:thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Good morning you pair and all


----------



## WHIZZER

Johnnyopolis said:


> You were meant to pick some up from me.... Looks like your going to have to come back this week...


I know Forgot - cutting those stickers too my mind off it !!

Hmm so what instore for today ....


----------



## Pittsy

Morning whizzer, just working today, having a quick cuppa at the mo :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Morning everyone, i wonder who is going to be the lucky one today? I still cant believe my little thread is almost at 100 pages, i'm genuinely amazed


----------



## tightlines

Came into work today to find out I have to do a night shift too, standing around untill then back in for six :-(


----------



## 20vKarlos

Sad times Tightlines!

Well at least you'll be able to watch Jeremy Kyle :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

I`m afraid i`ve at my lowest point of my life today, i dont start work until 1528 so the Wife made me go shopping for Talc and shampoo.......nearly broke my heart.


----------



## Bigoggy

bradleymarky said:


> I`m afraid i`ve at my lowest point of my life today, i dont start work until 1528 so the Wife made me go shopping for Talc and shampoo.......nearly broke my heart.


Ive just had to go pick up some play doh, baby wipes, sample bottles and post office little oggy has posted your stuff bradley 

P.s i have only done 1 1/2 days work so far this year !  had spare holidays run over. . Going back on thursday is going to kill me lol


----------



## bradleymarky

Bigoggy said:


> Ive just had to go pick up some play doh, baby wipes, sample bottles and post office little oggy has posted your stuff bradley


I hate shopping unless its detailing gear :thumb: i dont know any of the shops in my town anymore. Its also full of rude people who shout and scream at their kids in the street


----------



## cole_scirocco

Ahh Jeremy Kyle, be watching that soon haha!!!


----------



## bradleymarky

cole_exclusiv said:


> Ahh Jeremy Kyle, be watching that soon haha!!!


I`d rather go shopping


----------



## 20vKarlos

bradleymarky said:


> I`m afraid i`ve at my lowest point of my life today, *i dont start work until 1528* so the Wife made me go shopping for Talc and shampoo.......nearly broke my heart.


Train Driver?? 
bit of a weird time to start work, or do you like to be 2 minutes early :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

20vKarlos said:


> Train Driver??
> bit of a weird time to start work, or do you like to be 2 minutes early :lol:


Bus driver mate, i finish at 2354. Its all to do with booking on time and how many minutes we get to pre-check a bus for service.


----------



## 20vKarlos

bradleymarky said:


> Bus driver mate, i finish at 2354. Its all to do with booking on time and how many minutes we get to pre-check a bus for service.


It could have been many things, but that clears that up :thumb:


----------



## tv86

Morrrrrning all!


----------



## cole_scirocco

bradleymarky said:


> I`d rather go shopping


As would I, but I have no money until payday on Friday lol.


----------



## Bigoggy

cole_exclusiv said:


> As would I, but I have no money until payday on Friday lol.


Im the same mate christmas and moving house done it to me lol. I have to wait until next tuesday . Got my eye on a g3 mitt and some microfiber cleaner


----------



## cole_scirocco

Bigoggy said:


> Im the same mate christmas and moving house done it to me lol. I have to wait until next tuesday . Got my eye on a g3 mitt and some microfiber cleaner


Yeah I had Christmas, mum and dads anniversary, mine and my good lady anniversary, her brothers birthday, her birthday and my dad's birthday today. Hate the start of the year, then got my road tax due end of January as well. Sisters birthday next month then got a few months with nothing, well until April lol.

I want one of those clay mitts too but I do like claying properly, takes me a good long day to do the whole car then apply polish and whatnot.


----------



## WHIZZER

jj0063 and cole_exclusiv

Send me you address ( add proto sticker to the subject heading)


----------



## WHIZZER

Hunty said:


> I tell you what, the amount of dedication and time the Admin guys put into this forum is unbelievable. The forum owes you guys a lot. I run a Rugby Club for an RAF station, I dread to think how much effort some of the things you organise actually take.
> 
> I take my hat off to you all!


Hunty send me your address :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

cole_exclusiv said:


> Yeah I had Christmas, mum and dads anniversary, mine and my good lady anniversary, her brothers birthday, her birthday and my dad's birthday today. Hate the start of the year, then got my road tax due end of January as well. Sisters birthday next month then got a few months with nothing, well until April lol.
> 
> I want one of those clay mitts too but I do like claying properly, takes me a good long day to do the whole car then apply polish and whatnot.


Yea i had brothers and sisters birthdays. Babys and dads birthdays are soon aswel. Dont forget valentines day ! And my car needs a service in march.

Think i might do a few swaps and see if anybody will swap some bits i have for bits i need.


----------



## cole_scirocco

WHIZZER said:


> jj0063 and cole_exclusiv
> 
> Send me you address ( add proto sticker to the subject heading)


You're a legend! I'll message jj0063 if he doesn't already know!


----------



## Bigoggy

cole_exclusiv said:


> You're a legend! I'll message jj0063 if he doesn't already know!


100pages guys:thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Bigoggy said:


> 100pages guys:thumb:


And still going strong lol, love threads like these!


----------



## Pittsy

:thumb:and 995 posts too:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

oh make that 996....


----------



## Pittsy

oh bugger 997 then:thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> oh make that 996....


:lol: vicious circle


----------



## Pittsy

999 and counting
yay 1000 posts:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

buenos dias


----------



## Bigoggy

Thats it pittys your stuck now lol


----------



## Pittsy

Bigoggy said:


> Thats it pittys your stuck now lol


Yup thats it  no where else to go


----------



## muzzer

Over a hundred pages? Baggsy me the badge that says legendary thread starter :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

muzzer42 said:


> Over a hundred pages? Baggsy me the badge that says legendary thread starter :thumb:


Sure there is a prodigy joke in there somewhere!


----------



## muzzer

JoranRaven said:


> Sure there is a prodigy joke in there somewhere!


Aaand someone got the hint pretty much straight away


----------



## Kiashuma

Pittsy said:


> Cheers fella will do, i liked the way the driver looks so fed up


Just posted the wax out today, second class let me know it arrives ok :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Ok while i was getting the sample wax out for Pittsy i found another small unbranded sample wax. Smells like Christmas 
First person how can post up a picture of a snow covered car gets it


----------



## stonejedi

There you go.SJ.


----------



## Kiashuma

stonejedi said:


> There you go.SJ.


:lol: a bit of de-icer and your ready to go 

Pop your details on a PM and i will post the random wax sample out to you :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Loooooool:lol:.SJ.


----------



## Bigoggy

Sj your on form this month !!! Lol


----------



## stonejedi

Bigoggy said:


> Sj your on form this month !!! Lol


I just put the computer on and saw the comp,and i already had a picture in photobucket of last years snowif only my luck would roll on to the national lottery.SJ.


----------



## Bigoggy

Id have a go on the lotto if i was you. Your luck is in mate !!


----------



## stonejedi

I will do Mate:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Bigoggy

And if you win it i want the detailing stuff you have won lol


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> And if you win it i want the detailing stuff you have won lol


:lol:


----------



## Bigoggy

Lol i bet he got a nice collection now


----------



## stonejedi

Bigoggy said:


> And if you win it i want the detailing stuff you have won lol


DEAL!!! but it will have to be 6 numbers:lol:.SJ.


----------



## Bigoggy

Woohoo  if you get all 6 numbers i think youll be paying one of the pros on here to detail for you


----------



## stonejedi

Bigoggy said:


> Woohoo  if you get all 6 numbers i think youll be paying one of the pros on here to detail for you


No Need Mate i have brushed my detailing skillz up years ago now thanks to this site,it's the best.:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## J306TD

Haha SJ you have done well this month. Keep it up


----------



## stumpy90

For those who went to waxstock last year.... Just out of interest, were there any stands giving away any small product samples? 
Sorry, seeing all this stuff being posted just made me wonder...


----------



## JacobDuBois

Came home to this cheers Bradley!


----------



## GleemSpray

I am more than happy to say kind things of any individual / manufacturer / supplier who sends me free stuff.



Am not proud and will do anything for cash or material goods.


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all:thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Tired morning all


----------



## Bigoggy

Oooo i think il get out and give the car a wash before the snow hits later.


----------



## muzzer

Another very generous act by Bradley, this thread just keeps getting better.


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, I'm a bit late on parade today, 
Nice of you Bradley


----------



## bradleymarky

muzzer42 said:


> Another very generous act by Bradley, this thread just keeps getting better.


Maybe i`ll get my reward in heaven, mind you a detailing world beanie hat wouldnt go a miss


----------



## bradleymarky

JacobDuBois said:


> Came home to this cheers Bradley!


Posted on Sat so did well to get to you that quick. enjoy mate :thumb:


----------



## Captain Duff

It's my birthday, does that count in this thread


----------



## WHIZZER

Captain Duff said:


> It's my birthday, does that count in this thread


Why not happy birthday send me your address


----------



## Kiashuma

Morning. Another day of frozen glass INSIDE the reliant lol


----------



## APS

Which weekend warriors have done some cleaning today?!


----------



## bradleymarky

APS said:


> Which weekend warriors have done some cleaning today?!


I really want to go out and give it a quick Karcher splash but i`ve cricked my neck and wont see the cars coming down the road until its too late :driver:


----------



## WHIZZER

Got something coming exciting later


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> Got something coming exciting later


Ooo can't wait Whizzer. Think I need to go through my gear also


----------



## The_Weasel

Sounds interesting WHIZZER


----------



## Bigoggy

Ive just been out and my cars still frozen !! I think il wait lol.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Interested to see what more Whizzer brings to the table as he has already been so generous


----------



## Johnnyopolis

WHIZZER said:


> Got something coming exciting later


You forgot to mention to keep an eye on MY posts :lol:


----------



## Big Buffer

Hello all.

What is all this then


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Got something coming exciting later


Oooh better stop working and stay on Dw :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> Oooh better stop working and stay on Dw :thumb:


Don't act like you weren't already doing that


----------



## WHIZZER

Johnnyopolis said:


> You forgot to mention to keep an eye on MY posts :lol:


And keep and eye on Johnny's post :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

JacobDuBois said:


> Don't act like you weren't already doing that


Ermm busted:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> And keep and eye on Johnny's post :thumb:


I bet its when i am stuck in a project meeting this afternoon


----------



## 20vKarlos

Big Buffer said:


> Hello all.
> 
> What is all this then


Well basically, Muzzer said Oh what a wonderful world and sung his praises to the boss men, the boss men came in all guns blazing with gifts for everybody! You just had to be lucky enough to post in the right place at the right time!

Then I caught the bug and made a wash and wax package to send away to a lucky winner and Johnny kindly agreed to pay the postage fee!

All hell broke loose for a few days, I've been named "a top guy" in the tags and I've been happy ever since!

I vowed to keeping this thread going throughout 2015, so if you want to get involved, please do!

Sharing is caring after all!  :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

I should be on its day not in work today not that has stopped me being on since this great thread has started


----------



## bradleymarky

My goodies came today from Bigoggy 
The bullet polish smells lovely, thanks for the gloves pal.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150120_120005_zpsb3e99127.jpg.html]


----------



## Bigoggy

Good stuff mate  i only posted yesterday !


----------



## Starbuck88

Erm....am I involved now? I have no idea what's going on haha


----------



## Pittsy

Starbuck88 said:


> Erm....am I involved now? I have no idea what's going on haha


Yup, just post up any old rubbish, tell Johnny and whiz that they are brilliant too:thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

Done my hour of work for the day, time to sit back in the office and stay away from the cold!


----------



## JacobDuBois

JoranRaven said:


> Done my hour of work for the day, time to sit back in the office and stay away from the cold!


Don't over do it mate, my rule of thumb is only 30 minutes :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> Don't over do it mate, my rule of thumb is only 30 minutes :thumb:


I did 0 yesterday and am off for 3 days after today, thought I would show I am still committed to the cause


----------



## dan_h

Should be working. 

Got 70 cars to get done today but think Ill sit in my warm office and keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## Pittsy

JoranRaven said:


> I did 0 yesterday and am off for 3 days after today, thought I would show I am still committed to the cause


Nice, good work ethic


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> Nice, good work ethic


Probably why I need freebies instead of purchasing them myself :lol:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Sticker friends!



thanks Whizzer, will bob a picture when it's on the car probably tomorrow.


----------



## JacobDuBois

JoranRaven said:


> Probably why I need freebies instead of purchasing them myself :lol:


God forbid if we were self employed


----------



## cole_scirocco

WHIZZER said:


> Got something coming exciting later


Do I get another present for being grammar police and noticing that's incorrect English


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> God forbid if we were self employed


:doublesho I probably would work harder, or just sleep inside all of the packaging I have recently acquired! I save work more money than they pay me, and charge customers extra when they're bad, would be counter productive to get rid of me... I hope


----------



## Kiashuma

stonejedi said:


> I will do Mate:thumb:.SJ.


Just posted the wax mate :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88

Pittsy said:


> Yup, just post up any old rubbish, tell Johnny and whiz that they are brilliant too:thumb:


Well that goes without saying...

Did you all hear about the fight in the camping shop?

It was Intents...... :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma

Im excited, i wonders whats in store?

I hope its tell a joke.

Here is one, there are 8 cows in a field, which one is on holiday?


----------



## Kiashuma

The one with the wee calf 

Good scottish joke for you all


----------



## The_Weasel

Just finished putting the winter wheels/tyres on nieces car 

Maybe that should be in the other thread???


----------



## jenks

Only another 2.5 hours to go until home time


----------



## stumpy90

I'm surprised we haven't seen any of the suppliers posting in here yet. Little sample pots to random forum members could pay dividends in the long run. 

I know some do something similar but so far on here it's all down to the generosity of a few individuals.


----------



## clav604

stumpy90 said:


> I'm surprised we haven't seen any of the suppliers posting in here yet. Little sample pots to random forum members could pay dividends in the long run.
> 
> I know some do something similar but so far on here it's all down to the generosity of a few individuals.


Yep always good to try before going onto buying larger amounts


----------



## Welshquattro1

Had half day Anyway got home and my elderly neighbour comes over and say this arrived for you on friday but she had forgotten about it.lol







[/URL][/IMG]

So a big thank you to Goodylax for sending it to me, wasn,t expecting this! And also a thankyou guys to Whizzer and Muzzer42. Sorry the photo is from my phone so not great.


----------



## jenks

Nice one goodylax, especially with postage from America


----------



## stumpy90

Bleedin eck! That's a good bundle to post from New York!


----------



## GleemSpray

The_Weasel said:


> Just finished putting the winter wheels/tyres on nieces car
> 
> Maybe that should be in the other thread???


Shhhhhh ...

"_Winter Tyres_" has been done to death ... and beyond ... then its corpse was dug up for a further final beating just to make sure.... then it was hung, drawn and quartered ... then burned .... then re-buried.... :lol:


----------



## Goodylax

jenks said:


> Nice one goodylax, especially with postage from America





stumpy90 said:


> Bleedin eck! That's a good bundle to post from New York!


Thanks guys, it's good karma! After all, what goes around comes around 

-Welsh, I hope you like the spread, tried to put a few "American made" products in there for you, and those AF Tutti Frutti fresheners are my fav- Enjoy


----------



## JacobDuBois

Welshquattro1 said:


> Had half day Anyway got home and my elderly neighbour comes over and say this arrived for you on friday but she had forgotten about it.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> So a big thank you to Goodylax for sending it to me, wasn,t expecting this! And also a thankyou guys to Whizzer and Muzzer42. Sorry the photo is from my phone so not great.


Congrats mate lucky sod looks a nice bunch there!


----------



## stumpy90

GleemSpray said:


> Shhhhhh ...
> 
> "_Winter Tyres_" has been done to death ... and beyond ... then its corpse was dug up for a further final beating just to make sure.... then it was hung, drawn and quartered ... then burned .... then re-buried.... :lol:


Still got my summer wheels on...... winter wheels need another clean 
:wall:


----------



## danwel

jenks said:


> Only another 2.5 hours to go until home time


Gutted!!!! I've got an extra day at work as my flight from offshore to Aberdeen has been cancelled!!!! Wounded isn't the word!!


----------



## tightlines

danwel said:


> Gutted!!!! I've got an extra day at work as my flight from offshore to Aberdeen has been cancelled!!!! Wounded isn't the word!!


Take it you have to work,due to the flight not bringing the others out being cancelled


----------



## Sicskate

Got the all clear to get my car inside work tomorrow at 6am to apply g1, then it can sit in the warm for 10 hours until I go home, should do the trick


----------



## jenks

danwel said:


> Gutted!!!! I've got an extra day at work as my flight from offshore to Aberdeen has been cancelled!!!! Wounded isn't the word!!


Unlucky mate I take it will be paid as overtime so just think what you can treat yourself to with the money:thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

All of this work talk is making me feel giddy! Off for 3 days now, then 1 in and 2 off  should have 2 cars with light correction done, not my own though


----------



## APS

Well ive only just come in! 
Day off today so was going to give the car a quick going over (was only done on Sunday) but ended up cleaning the engine bay, G101'd all the rubber shuts, dressed the tyres, cleaned all the carpets inside and tried the bar keepers friend cream i bought at the weekend on the side sills on the neighbours 4x4. Worked amazingly well!


----------



## tightlines

Just had fish and chips from the local chinese don't have fish often but would gladly go back for another,bit concerned K9 wont eat the sausage


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> Just had fish and chips from the local chinese don't have fish often but would gladly go back for another,bit concerned K9 wont eat the sausage


Now that's a worry, reckon you should give the sausage a miss


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Now that's a worry, reckon you should give the sausage a miss


would never eat a sausage from a chip shop,dont think the dog will either from now


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> Just had fish and chips from the local chinese don't have fish often but would gladly go back for another,bit concerned K9 wont eat the sausage


Now that's a worry, reckon you should give the sausage a miss


----------



## tightlines

Morning everyone


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, you beat me to it:thumb:


----------



## danwel

tightlines said:


> Take it you have to work,due to the flight not bringing the others out being cancelled





jenks said:


> Unlucky mate I take it will be paid as overtime so just think what you can treat yourself to with the money:thumb:


Yep business as usual and yes i get paid so it is an extra days pay although i am on a ban when it comes to detailing stuff as i am thinning my collection down


----------



## WHIZZER

Sorry Chaps Johnny got very busy yesterday so lets see if he can try for today for our surprise . it will be worth it


----------



## Pittsy

Morning uncle whizzer, look forward to it:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

Mooning all,

G1 applied, playing the waiting game now. 
Little bit scared to take the car outside?!?!?

Only managed 2 coats on the front, but I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## stumpy90

Morning father Whizzmass - good mooooooorning everyone.


----------



## Bigoggy

Hello peeps ! I have awoken to a big ass gas and lec bill . Thats my payday next week gone lol.


----------



## muzzer

Crikey, not having wifi or a 3/4g signal at work shows, this has grown 3 or 4 pages since i last looked :lol: Big thanks to goodylax for posting a generous amount of stuff across the atlantic, above and beyond generous fella :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Morning all. Hope it warms up soon, had to scrape the inside of the reliant front screen for ice again. Its left "snow" everywhere inside. Needs to be cleaned this weekend.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Morning guys how are we?


----------



## jenks

I'm fine thank you Cole, how are you this morning?


----------



## J306TD

How are we all today? I'm back to work tonight after 8 days off


----------



## JordanRaven

Nice not having to get up, all day in bed watching TV I think


----------



## danwel

Fingers crossed I'm home today!!!


----------



## cole_scirocco

jenks said:


> I'm fine thank you Cole, how are you this morning?


Good thanks dude, off today then in for the next six days so kill me now :devil:


----------



## Starbuck88

Did you hear about the Rug that went to see a Psychiatrist?

He was always feeling down and a bit used so needed help.

The psychiatrist told him...."You've got to stop letting people walk over you"


----------



## bradleymarky

Looks like i might have to pick the Wife and kids up from school before i go to work, her dad just rang and he said if the snow gets any worse he wont get the car out.

I didnt finish while midnight last night and its the same tonight. Traffic still backing up outside my house at this time....the snow isnt that bad here but its still falling so fingers crossed. Still havent washed the car in 3 weeks :wall: due to weather and shifts..


----------



## Goodylax

WHIZZER said:


> Sorry Chaps Johnny got very busy yesterday so lets see if he can try for today for our surprise . it will be worth it


Ooooooo. I love surprises :thumb:



muzzer42 said:


> Crikey, not having wifi or a 3/4g signal at work shows, this has grown 3 or 4 pages since i last looked :lol: Big thanks to goodylax for posting a generous amount of stuff across the atlantic, above and beyond generous fella :thumb:


Thanks man, my pleasure! Besides, it was good to move some stuff on, as whatever I haven't brought in the house already is doomed to freeze over in my garage :doublesho.

I will see what else I can toss in the ring for us


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Morning tight, you beat me to it:thumb:


Morning Pittsy, woke up earlier this morning


----------



## Bigoggy

bradleymarky said:


> Looks like i might have to pick the Wife and kids up from school before i go to work, her dad just rang and he said if the snow gets any worse he wont get the car out.
> 
> I didnt finish while midnight last night and its the same tonight. Traffic still backing up outside my house at this time....the snow isnt that bad here but its still falling so fingers crossed. Still havent washed the car in 3 weeks :wall: due to weather and shifts..


All we had was a little rain im glad we have missed it.


----------



## bradleymarky

Bigoggy said:


> Is the snow bad ? All we had was a little rain


We`ve got a covering but it wouldnt make you think it would hold the traffic up, it was coming down at Gildersome (M62 Leeds) last night but i got through fine in my Bus


----------



## Pittsy

No snow here just miserable cold rain


----------



## J306TD

Cold and wet here to in Mid Wales


----------



## Starbuck88

Cold and wet in Cornwall


----------



## stumpy90

Starbuck88 said:


> Cold and wet in Cornwall


Blimey is it summer there already!


----------



## Starbuck88

stumpy90 said:


> Blimey is it summer there already!


LOL just about  :lol:

2 degrees on the car temp the other day....too cold for us down here.

Roll on summer!


----------



## bradleymarky

Like i said its not that bad. Theres more up on the hills but the roads are fine.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150121_114916_zpsd80dbfe2.jpg.html]


----------



## The_Weasel

I know where you live now, I used to work across road at antich. More snow over milnsbridge way but road clear


----------



## bradleymarky

The_Weasel said:


> I know where you live now, I used to work across road at antich. More snow over milnsbridge way but road clear


Its bad upat outlane but it normally is. Wifes just rang to say the kids at het school are leaving so i`m of to pick her up....might be a while.


----------



## The_Weasel

Good luck, though just about stopped snowing here now


----------



## Wilco

Rochdale and its snowing like mad. Its starting to stick too.


----------



## jenks

The weather is looking good for the weekend around here, sunny and 5-6 degrees so hoping to get the first wash of the year in


----------



## JacobDuBois

People have had a busy morning posting, still no snow in Devon on the downside meetings today and tomorrow


----------



## 20vKarlos

Blimey! you lot have been busy this morning!

Anyone want to buy the last two packs of pads in my for sale thread :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Its that lovely freezing rain here, with occasional bits of sleet mixed in, that somehow finds a way to get inside your collar and trickle down the back of your neck ...


----------



## JordanRaven

20vKarlos said:


> Blimey! you lot have been busy this morning!
> 
> Anyone want to buy the last two packs of pads in my for sale thread :thumb:


Could always donate them to me on this thread :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Just got back, its a different world a mile up the road. Very bad on the roads.


----------



## Wilco

bradleymarky said:


> Just got back, its a different world a mile up the road. Very bad on the roads.


That's reassuring lol. My wife commutes to Dewsbury so the journey home might be a laugh


----------



## bradleymarky

Wilco said:


> That's reassuring lol. My wife commutes to Dewsbury so the journey home might be a laugh


I might be taking her home later, i work for arriva heckmondwike.


----------



## stumpy90

20vKarlos said:


> Blimey! you lot have been busy this morning!
> 
> Anyone want to buy the last two packs of pads in my for sale thread :thumb:


I thought you'd be giving them away as it's on here


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hey Guys,

So... Take a look at this video.


__
https://flic.kr/p/pWuCSM

I have packed 5 boxes of Wednesday Surprises!

Between me and Whizzer we have come up with 5 numbers between 1 and 50.

All you have to do is guess what they are. one guess ( that's a 1-50 chance)

What I would ask is that if you have had something already in this thread you refrain from guessing :thumb:

Go :wave:


----------



## R14CKE

Great prizes offered here


----------



## J306TD

That's me out


----------



## tightlines

Bugger can't enter, good luck guys


----------



## 5kinner

Age seems like a good one 34 for me


----------



## cole_scirocco

That's brilliant, I'd guess my age if I hadn't already been lucky!


----------



## JacobDuBois

3 that's my lucky number


----------



## Jonnybbad

39 for me please


----------



## Bigoggy

Good luck guys ! Ive already been lucky here


----------



## Mikej857

29 please


----------



## WHIZZER

No winners yet - 

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29


Can we list like this to keep and eye on who wins !


----------



## WHIZZER

Mikej857 said:


> 4, 12, 22, 29, 47


only one number so ill take 29 as yours


----------



## WHIZZER

So can we continue like this



WHIZZER said:


> No winners yet -
> 
> Skinner 34
> Jonnybbad 39
> mikej857 29
> 
> Can we list like this to keep and eye on who wins !


----------



## bradleymarky

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27


----------



## footfistart

19 please.


----------



## WHIZZER

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19


----------



## bradleymarky

footfistart said:


> 19 please.


sorted by Whizz


----------



## GleemSpray

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19
GleemSpray 13


----------



## WHIZZER

Some nice goodies in these boxes .....


----------



## polac5397

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
polac5397 47


----------



## gammachan

Don't know what's going on but 33 lol


----------



## WHIZZER

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33


----------



## den656

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
polac5397 47
Den656 - 6 

I will try 6 please,thanking you .


----------



## Goodfella36

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50

Cheers


----------



## Johnnyopolis

2 of you have been 3 numbers away with your guesses


----------



## muzzer

Even more generosity being displayed, good luck to all who are eligible for this and big thanks from me Johnny :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

239876547698713246:d:d:d:d


----------



## Pittsy

Oh i thought this was the waxathon thread


----------



## GleemSpray

I seem to have been redacted  

So that this doesn't go round in circles, I bagged 13 and will wait a bit and then add it into someone else's post if whizzer hasn't.


----------



## WHIZZER

Guesses so far 

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13


----------



## Sicskate

24 please


----------



## WHIZZER

Come on chaps its not difficult to copy and paste ;-)
Some close guess but no winners one is 1 number away !

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13 
__________________


----------



## clav604

17. ?..


----------



## 20vKarlos

JoranRaven said:


> Could always donate them to me on this thread :lol:





stumpy90 said:


> I thought you'd be giving them away as it's on here


I've donated nearly £90 already, It's your turn:thumb:

-----------------------------------------------------------

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13
clav604 17
20vKarlos 30 please


----------



## Alpha Charlie

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13 
Alpha Charlie 7


----------



## 20vKarlos

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13
clav604 17
20vKarlos 30 please
Alpha Charlie 7

up to date :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

Oops, sorry  

How many guesses can we have??


----------



## WHIZZER

Sicskate said:


> Oops, sorry
> 
> How many guesses can we have??


one :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Sicskate said:


> Oops, sorry
> 
> How many guesses can we have??


One Guess Only! :thumb:

Loads of numbers remaining and I really think that number ... is going to win! :lol:


----------



## 5kinner

:lol:


Sicskate said:


> Oops, sorry
> 
> How many guesses can we have??


50 would be nice :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13
clav604 17
20vKarlos 30 please
Alpha Charlie 7
starbuck88 26

Thanks 26 for me  Added to the list.


----------



## Kiashuma

Im out boo hoo. Can i have a go as i have given away two wax samples


----------



## WHIZZER

Kiashuma said:


> Im out boo hoo. Can i have a go as i have given away two wax samples


I would like to say yes but alas its a No on this occasion ! but don't worry I have some more stuff once this has finished :thumb: .....


----------



## Kiashuma

WHIZZER said:


> I would like to say yes but alas its a No on this occasion ! but don't worry I have some more stuff once this has finished :thumb: .....


No bother at all mate :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Is it too early to get excited!?
:lol:


----------



## The_Weasel

I have a number in mind but already had something (the 2 are related) so good luck to all others :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

20vKarlos said:


> Is it too early to get excited!?
> :lol:


Never to early :lol:


----------



## jenks

If I can guess I'll take 30 please, don't know if the stickers count,


----------



## WHIZZER

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13
clav604 17
20vKarlos 30 please
Alpha Charlie 7
starbuck88 26
Jenks need to guess again

Jenks ill let you off as it was just a sticker !


----------



## cole_scirocco

jenks said:


> If I can guess I'll take 30 please, don't know if the stickers count,


I assumed they did hence why I haven't entered.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Jenks... Guess again... I've already got 30


----------



## WHIZZER

cole_exclusiv said:


> I assumed they did hence why I haven't entered.


if it was only a sticker you can enter


----------



## cole_scirocco

WHIZZER said:


> Skinner 34
> Jonnybbad 39
> mikej857 29
> Bradleymarky 27
> footfistart 19
> sicskate 24
> polac5397 47
> gammachan 33
> Den656 6
> Goodfella36 50
> Gleemspray 13
> clav604 17
> 20vKarlos 30 please
> Alpha Charlie 7
> starbuck88 26
> Jenk 30
> 
> Jenks ill let you off as it was just a sticker !


I'll have number 23 then please.


----------



## WHIZZER

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13
clav604 17
20vKarlos 30 please
Alpha Charlie 7
starbuck88 26
Jenk need to guess again !
Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

1 down 4 to go ................


----------



## cole_scirocco

WHIZZER said:


> Skinner 34
> Jonnybbad 39
> mikej857 29
> Bradleymarky 27
> footfistart 19
> sicskate 24
> polac5397 47
> gammachan 33
> Den656 6
> Goodfella36 50
> Gleemspray 13
> clav604 17
> 20vKarlos 30 please
> Alpha Charlie 7
> starbuck88 26
> Jenk need to guess again !
> Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!
> 
> 1 down 4 to go ................


I won?? Jesus it's my lucky week!


----------



## 20vKarlos

WAIT, That means I am wrong! 

I want another go


----------



## WHIZZER

cole_exclusiv said:


> I won?? Jesus it's my lucky week!


pm Johnnyopolis


----------



## WHIZZER

Still 4 more boxes to Win !!!! keep guessing around 1-35 chance of winning


----------



## Goodylax

32 for me please


----------



## stumpy90

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13
clav604 17
20vKarlos 30 please
Alpha Charlie 7
starbuck88 26
Jenk need to guess again !
Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!
Goodylax - 32
Stumpy90 - 36


----------



## Goodylax

Dam, this thread is moving! I need to stop doing so much work here at work


----------



## WHIZZER

Right got to shoot off now good luck - Im sure Johnny will be looking in to check if we have any more winners ....


----------



## Jonnybbad

cole_exclusiv said:


> I won?? Jesus it's my lucky week!


Well done Cole


----------



## cole_scirocco

Jonnybbad said:


> Well done Cole


Cheers pal, doing well lol.


----------



## TomWVXR

11 for me please


----------



## Kimo

It says if you've won then not to enter

Cole won both a sticker and also a big prize on the 12 days of xmas from 3 big companies

Bit naughty


----------



## stumpy90

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13
clav604 17
20vKarlos 30 please
Alpha Charlie 7
starbuck88 26
Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!
Goodylax - 32
Stumpy90 - 36
Tomwvxr - 11


----------



## vek

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13
clav604 17
20vKarlos 30 please
Alpha Charlie 7
starbuck88 26
Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!
Goodylax - 32
Stumpy90 - 36
Tomwvxr - 11
vek - 2


----------



## stonejedi

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13
clav604 17
20vKarlos 30 please
Alpha Charlie 7
starbuck88 26
Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!
Goodylax - 32
Stumpy90 - 36
Tomwvxr - 11
vek - 2
stonejedi - 48


----------



## Rollini

Skinner 34
Jonnybbad 39
mikej857 29
Bradleymarky 27
footfistart 19 
sicskate 24
polac5397 47 
gammachan 33
Den656 6 
Goodfella36 50
Gleemspray 13
clav604 17
20vKarlos 30 please
Alpha Charlie 7
starbuck88 26
Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!
Goodylax - 32
Stumpy90 - 36
Tomwvxr - 11
vek - 2
stonejedi - 48
Rollini - 9


----------



## JacobDuBois

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19 

sicskate 24

polac5397 47 

gammachan 33

Den656 6 

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9
JacobDuBois - 3


----------



## Rollini

cole_exclusiv said:


> I assumed they did hence why I haven't entered.





WHIZZER said:


> if it was only a sticker you can enter





cole_exclusiv said:


> I'll have number 23 then please.


He won loads of stuff on the 12 days of Christmas and a sticker the other day if i remember correctly


----------



## tightlines

Iv only had a sticker so can I have. Number 5 please


----------



## stumpy90

Does it really matter how much Cole's won!? 

He's got as much right as the rest of us to enter.... jeeez!


----------



## cole_scirocco

stumpy90 said:


> Does it really matter how much Cole's won!?
> 
> He's got as much right as the rest of us to enter.... jeeez!


And I did actually give one of my prizes away too..


----------



## sm81

Number 41 please.


----------



## 20vKarlos

We need someone to give us strict guidelines on this current give away

Either you are allowed if you've already won something, or you're not allowed.

Johnny or Whizzer, can either of you confirm the above please.:thumb:


----------



## pantypoos

35 please


----------



## Kimo

20vKarlos said:


> We need someone to give us strict guidelines on this current give away
> 
> Either you are allowed if you've already won something, or you're not allowed.
> 
> Johnny or Whizzer, can either of you confirm the above please.:thumb:


There's a couple who have already won entered now.

Clarification needed


----------



## Kimo

stumpy90 said:


> Does it really matter how much Cole's won!?
> 
> He's got as much right as the rest of us to enter.... jeeez!


Not when the rules state not to enter when you've won lol


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> if it was only a sticker you can enter


:tumbleweed:


----------



## The_Weasel

The 12 days draws are nothing to do with this thread. Whizzer has said that you can guess if only had a sticker from this thread.


----------



## 20vKarlos

*whist you guys might be getting your knickers in a twist over the "STICKER" Winners...But StoneJedi won in this thread, and I can only assume that he thought he was alright to post in here after he saw others that have won posting...

I see no trouble with that as I'm happy for everyone to be involved and don't want this thread to get locked due conflict over thread rules...

One of the Admin will be in soon to clear this up, but until then, I'd ask people to stop guessing...

2 reasons -

1) if those that have guessed are not allowed to play along, then those numbers are now eligible for someone else to use...

2) Once Admin have confirmed the rules on this current give away, it'll be a lot more fun for us all to guess!

Johnny, Whizzer, Please help me *


----------



## Johnnyopolis

WHIZZER said:


> if it was only a sticker you can enter


Ok Guys, I think the consensus is that if you have had a sticker off of DW in the giveaway then your welcome to enter my little giveaway.

I only said not to enter if you had won before as it would give the other guys a chance to get something too....

Sorry if its confusing, it will make me learn for the future...


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Heres a rule - Copy and Paste the list and ADD your ENTRY at the bottom 

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19 

sicskate 24

polac5397 47 

gammachan 33

Den656 6 

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9

JacobDuBois - 3

Tightlines - 5

SM81 - 41

Pantypoos - 35


----------



## Kimo

The_Weasel said:


> The 12 days draws are nothing to do with this thread. Whizzer has said that you can guess if only had a sticker from this thread.


It was also said at the start of the thread not to enter if you had won in the 12 days :tumbleweed:

Tbh I wouldn't be as bothered if it's someone who contributed to the place and didn't just pm companies asking for freebies all the time :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

You are correct Karlos that is the only reason that i entered,as i thought that it was a free for all.consider myself removed and if another member want's 48 feel free i'm sorry if i did wrong.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

I won loads of stuff, can i enter?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Pittsy said:


> I won loads of stuff, can i enter?


:spam: :wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

stonejedi said:


> You are correct Karlos that is the only reason that i entered,as i thought that it was a free for all.consider myself removed and if another member want's 48 feel free i'm sorry if i did wrong.SJ.


Its ok - you didnt win, but its now one less number for everyone else to choose which means less numbers to a prize so you have done the guys yet to enter a favour


----------



## Kiashuma

I won a sticker so i can enter 
Here goes.


----------



## Kiashuma

Heres a rule - Copy and Paste the list and ADD your ENTRY at the bottom 

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19 

sicskate 24

polac5397 47 

gammachan 33

Den656 6 

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9

JacobDuBois - 3

Tightlines - 5

SM81 - 41

Pantypoos - 35

Kiashuma - 16


----------



## jenks

Heres a rule - Copy and Paste the list and ADD your ENTRY at the bottom 

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19 

sicskate 24

polac5397 47 

gammachan 33

Den656 6 

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9

JacobDuBois - 3

Tightlines - 5

SM81 - 41

Pantypoos - 35

Kiashuma - 16

Jenks - 42


----------



## Pittsy

Wax turned up today, cheers Kiashuma:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Wow :doublesho really this thread I go off for a couple of hours and we have posts about rules and all sorts this was about freebies, remember there is no entry fee, those that post REGULARLY in this thread seems to have been getting it moving along nicely ,this is just free stuff being given away in a post, Johnny has been kind enough to look through DW stuff , boxed it up and will post to you gratis and we still get people moaning , I'm sure everybody would get something if this thread was to continue throughout the year but I'm off to have a think about what I do .......



Kimo73 said:


> It says if you've won then not to enter
> 
> Cole won both a sticker and also a big prize on the 12 days of xmas from 3 big companies
> 
> Bit naughty


Really if it bothers you that much then send me your address and I'll post you something



Rollini said:


> He won loads of stuff on the 12 days of Christmas and a sticker the other day if i remember correctly





stumpy90 said:


> Does it really matter how much Cole's won!?
> 
> He's got as much right as the rest of us to enter.... jeeez!


Agree



cole_exclusiv said:


> And I did actually give one of my prizes away too..


You did and it was appreciated



The_Weasel said:


> The 12 days draws are nothing to do with this thread. Whizzer has said that you can guess if only had a sticker from this thread.


That's correct 


Kimo73 said:


> It was also said at the start of the thread not to enter if you had won in the 12 days :tumbleweed:
> 
> Tbh I wouldn't be as bothered if it's someone who contributed to the place and didn't just pm companies asking for freebies all the time :lol:


Not from me from my poor memory ....


----------



## Mikej857

Absolute madness, to me this is a bit of fun to brighten up what sometimes can be a boring day nothing more, how people can moan and butch is beyond me


----------



## GleemSpray

I am bored @ work and have an unhealthy interest in spreadsheet programming... Sooo .... the numbers still available for selection are :

1, 4, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 18, 20, 21, 22, 25, 28, 31, 37, 38, 40, 43, 44, 45, 46, 49.


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> I won loads of stuff, can i enter?


No and don't be late in the morning :wave:


----------



## JacobDuBois

GleemSpray said:


> I am bored @ work and have an unhealthy interest in spreadsheet programming... Sooo .... the numbers still available for selection are :
> 
> 1, 4, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 18, 20, 21, 22, 25, 28, 31, 37, 38, 40, 43, 44, 45, 46, 49.


Go home you're bored! Haha


----------



## jenks

Just in case you are getting a bit run down by it Whizzer I would like to say thanks to you and the guys who have put some freebies up for grabs and to remind some people...

It's supposed to be a bit of fun, let's keep it fun


----------



## GleemSpray

jenks said:


> Just in case you are getting a bit run down by it Whizzer I would like to say thanks to you and the guys who have put some freebies up for grabs and to remind some people...
> 
> It's supposed to be a bit of fun, let's keep it fun


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Jonnybbad

A shame that certain members feel the need to ***** about what another member has won I'm sure if the shoe was on the other foot it would be different 

So come guys as whizzer said it's just a it of fun really it's this kind of things that make this forum enjoyable to be on (not the *****ing I mean the giveaways and general fun)


----------



## Welshquattro1

More amazing prizes! This thread keeps getting better,Good luck guys and keep it fun.


----------



## cole_scirocco

I'm used to being slated, but publically is a bit out of order.

I love the fact this forum is so vast and the minority of members giving stuff away is phenomenal, keep it up! 

Onwards and upwards to those involved here.


----------



## RCMM92

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19

sicskate 24

polac5397 47

gammachan 33

Den656 6

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9

JacobDuBois - 3

Tightlines - 5

SM81 - 41

Pantypoos - 35

Kiashuma - 16

Jenks - 42

RCMM92 - 22


----------



## tightlines

Two snow standing in the garden, one turns to the other can you smell carrot.


(It's not the funniest joke,just wanted to get back on track to a good thread and great gesture from all involved at DW towers)


----------



## cole_scirocco

tightlines said:


> Two snow standing in the garden, one turns to the other can you smell carrot.
> 
> (It's not the funniest joke,just wanted to get back on track to a good thread and great gesture from all involved at DW towers)


The missus has fallen out with me. I swapped the bed for the trampoline and she hit the roof.


----------



## tightlines

Very good Cole


----------



## Kriminal

I'm not sure what I'm doing, but :

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19

sicskate 24

polac5397 47

gammachan 33

Den656 6

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9

JacobDuBois - 3

Tightlines - 5

SM81 - 41

Pantypoos - 35

Kiashuma - 16

Jenks - 42

RCMM92 - 22

Kriminal - 14 ?


----------



## cole_scirocco

tightlines said:


> Very good Cole


A mate at work sends me loads, some are rude though lol.


----------



## Kimo

WHIZZER said:


> Wow :doublesho really this thread I go off for a couple of hours and we have posts about rules and all sorts this was about freebies, remember there is no entry fee, those that post REGULARLY in this thread seems to have been getting it moving along nicely ,this is just free stuff being given away in a post, Johnny has been kind enough to look through DW stuff , boxed it up and will post to you gratis and we still get people moaning , I'm sure everybody would get something if this thread was to continue throughout the year but I'm off to have a think about what I do .......
> 
> Really if it bothers you that much then send me your address and I'll post you something
> 
> Agree
> 
> You did and it was appreciated
> 
> That's correct
> 
> Not from me from my poor memory ....


I don't want anything lol, I'm just saying that everyone should have a chance to win and that it's nice when you've been lucky to sit back and let others enjoy the time as had been asked

Didn't know it'd cause and upraw so I'm sorry


----------



## dan_h

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19

sicskate 24

polac5397 47

gammachan 33

Den656 6

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9

JacobDuBois - 3

Tightlines - 5

SM81 - 41

Pantypoos - 35

Kiashuma - 16

Jenks - 42

RCMM92 - 22

Kriminal - 14

Dan_h - 28


----------



## Paul04

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19

sicskate 24

polac5397 47

gammachan 33

Den656 6

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9

JacobDuBois - 3

Tightlines - 5

SM81 - 41

Pantypoos - 35

Kiashuma - 16

Jenks - 42

RCMM92 - 22

Kriminal - 14

Dan_h - 28

Paul04 - 4


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> No and don't be late in the morning :wave:


6ish is normal, better set the alarm a bit earlier :lol:


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> 6ish is normal, better set the alarm a bit earlier :lol:


You guys are all crazy! Early start for me, gotta wake up at 7, then a full day of car tinkering  no detailing until next week though :driver:


----------



## Pittsy

JoranRaven said:


> You guys are all crazy! Early start for me, gotta wake up at 7, then a full day of car tinkering  no detailing until next week though :driver:


When I worked shifts I could get decent lie ins but now I work 'normal' hours I wake up before 0600 every day


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> When I worked shifts I could get decent lie ins but now I work 'normal' hours I wake up before 0600 every day


I could never work shifts, took me long enough to do a permanent adjustment from 8am start to 11am start! Always get a lie in with that time


----------



## Bigoggy

I start at 7am and finish at 7pm for 2 days then i do 2 nights 7pm til 7am then 4 off  have to wake at half 5 to get to work on time. Im back in 2moz after 2weeks off


----------



## Pittsy

I do miss working shifts at times:doublesho


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> I start at 7am and finish at 7pm for 2 days then i do 2 nights 7pm til 7am then 4 off  have to wake at half 5 to get to work on time. Im back in 2moz after 2weeks off


That's dreadful, transport at work do 4 on 4 off, but don't alternate nights and days, either morning to night shift or night to morning shift, each person is permanent on that shift! Would be handy for detailing...


----------



## Pittsy

I see no one has chosen 15 yet? 
Now that's a winning number:wave:


----------



## tightlines

JoranRaven said:


> You guys are all crazy! Early start for me, gotta wake up at 7, :driver:


im on my dinner then


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kriminal said:


> Kriminal - 14 ?


If you win with this number i will be ( :devil::devil::devil: ) <<<------That! :lol:

My "Special" number is 14 and i was going to choose it earlier, but then Johnny posted that two people were 3 away from the winning number! so I chose 30 and didn't win :wall:

good luck to the rest of you! The chances of you winning are getting more and more likely!!


----------



## cole_scirocco

I'm up at 5 tomorrow, be in bed around 11 I reckon tonight. Be knackered tomorrow.


----------



## Jonnybbad

My wife's in early labour so could be a long night lol


----------



## cole_scirocco

Jonnybbad said:


> My wife's in early labour so could be a long night lol


Congrats mate hope all goes well.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Jonnybbad said:


> My wife's in early labour so could be a long night lol


:doublesho AWESOME STUFF!!!! :doublesho

Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## ferted

A good thread that came out of nowhere,with some amazing generous give aways and the usual suspects appear and start whinging

Just ignore it and carry on and lets make it the most epic thread ever on DW
so Muzzer can get his 'Epic Tread Starter' badge

Oh and I won a beanie, so for this little comp 'I'm out' :wave::thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Johnnyopolis said:


> Ok Guys, I think the consensus is that if you have had a sticker off of DW in the giveaway then your welcome to enter my little giveaway.
> 
> I only said not to enter if you had won before as it would give the other guys a chance to get something too....
> 
> Sorry if its confusing, it will make me learn for the future...


I thought it was fairly simple to understand, must just be me


----------



## Pittsy

Jonnybbad said:


> My wife's in early labour so could be a long night lol


Wow wicked, good luck fella :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Admin don't like me this evening :lol:..... "20vKarlos is a top bloke" has disappeared from the Tags 

I enjoyed that while it lasted! It made my day when I saw that a week ago


----------



## Welshquattro1

Jonnybbad said:


> My wife's in early labour so could be a long night lol


Congratulations mate and good luck :thumb:


----------



## jenks

I can't believe there are any numbers left still. To put people out of their misery I will take all the remaining numbers so Whizzer can put up the winners 

Everyone ok with that?


----------



## 20vKarlos

erm.. errrr...mmmmm...

Yea, why not!


----------



## tv86

Am I on time?
31


----------



## Jonnybbad

Thanks everyone early signs yet glad I don't have to push her out lol


----------



## cole_scirocco

Jonnybbad said:


> Thanks everyone early signs yet glad I don't have to push her out lol


Apparently it was announced on the radio this morning that it is better for men to stay away as it is less stressful? Go wait in the car mate lol.

Joke aside, honestly hope baby and mum are healthy all the way through.


----------



## MDC250

Jonnybbad said:


> My wife's in early labour so could be a long night lol


Did you get to do the crazy fast drive to hospital or has it been calm and relaxed so far?

Nothing to be proud of but I drove 25 miles back home through rush hour and then onto hospital another 15 miles or so away and rocked up just before the ambulance pulled in with the Mrs

Hope all goes well pal, exciting times


----------



## Pittsy

I wish I had stayed away both times it was orrible


----------



## Jonnybbad

Nice and calm atm were both old hands with it being our 5th child but she is certainly not rushing herself to enter the world


----------



## MDC250

5th!

Do you guys not own a TV?!


----------



## tightlines

5th i couldnt go though with all that again whats the age range if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Jonnybbad

MDC250 said:


> 5th!
> 
> Do you guys not own a TV?!


Lol your not the first person to say that


----------



## Jonnybbad

tightlines said:


> 5th i couldnt go though with all that again whats the age range if you dont mind me asking


We have 3 boys 18 6 and 2 and 1 girl who is 15 and the 1 on the way is a girl it's not as bad a you might think lol but can be quite expensive Christmas time


----------



## tightlines

didnt you learn 18 years ago


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok looks like we have a few more winners but not going to name till the morning unless John comes onto tell you ..... Keep the suspense going a little longer


----------



## stumpy90

We only had one winner so far? :-/


----------



## WHIZZER

Jonnybbad said:


> My wife's in early labour so could be a long night lol


Hope it all goes well


----------



## WHIZZER

Paul04 said:


> Skinner 34
> 
> Jonnybbad 39
> 
> mikej857 29
> 
> Bradleymarky 27
> 
> footfistart 19
> 
> sicskate 24
> 
> polac5397 47
> 
> gammachan 33
> 
> Den656 6
> 
> Goodfella36 50
> 
> Gleemspray 13
> 
> clav604 17
> 
> 20vKarlos 30 please
> 
> Alpha Charlie 7
> 
> starbuck88 26
> 
> Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!
> 
> Goodylax - 32
> 
> Stumpy90 - 36
> 
> Tomwvxr - 11
> 
> vek - 2
> 
> stonejedi - 48
> 
> Rollini - 9
> 
> JacobDuBois - 3
> 
> Tightlines - 5
> 
> SM81 - 41
> 
> Pantypoos - 35
> 
> Kiashuma - 16
> 
> Jenks - 42
> 
> RCMM92 - 22
> 
> Kriminal - 14
> 
> Dan_h - 28
> 
> Paul04 - 4


Another winner on there .... You'll have to wait until morning for me to post but still some others not chosen


----------



## tightlines

I won't sleep


----------



## cole_scirocco

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Goodylax

great little game going here
thanks again for putting 5 boxes together Johnny, mighty nice of you


----------



## Mark R5

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19

sicskate 24

polac5397 47

gammachan 33

Den656 6

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9

JacobDuBois - 3

Tightlines - 5

SM81 - 41

Pantypoos - 35

Kiashuma - 16

Jenks - 42

RCMM92 - 22

Kriminal - 14

Dan_h - 28

Paul04 - 4

Mark ST - 12 

I presume I can still enter?


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, mega early today


----------



## tightlines

Morning pittsy, morning all


----------



## jenks

Hi guys


----------



## ardenvxr

Morning everyone


----------



## ferted

Morning everyone
Going to be some lucky people today


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> Morning pittsy, morning all


Woke up at 0430 this morning for some reason so though sod it will come to work


----------



## Bigoggy

Haha 5 i was up and just got to work now. I think i managed 3 hours sleep . Now for a 12 hour shift. Il keep checkin in to see who and what is won


----------



## J306TD

Morning all. Bedtime in a few minutes


----------



## JordanRaven

Morning guys :wave:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all. Long day ahead meeting with one of the MD's


----------



## Pittsy

JacobDuBois said:


> Morning all. Long day ahead meeting with one of the MD's


I know what you mean, came in early thinking i might go early, took 1 look at my outlook calender and noooooo way


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> I know what you mean, came in early thinking i might go early, took 1 look at my outlook calender and noooooo way


That's unfortunate mate. Luckily I might be home on time but not holding out for anything. Gotta drive to Bristol though in a minute.


----------



## tightlines

I should be home for 5 ish, that's thr plan in my head hope it works out that way


----------



## Welshquattro1

Mornin! Just started work with a cooffee.lol. Last day on roof if I'm lucky.:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19

sicskate 24

polac5397 47

gammachan 33

Den656 6

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9

JacobDuBois - 3

Tightlines - 5

SM81 - 41

Pantypoos - 35

Kiashuma - 16

Jenks - 42

RCMM92 - 22 WINNER !!!

Kriminal - 14

Dan_h - 28

Paul04 - 4

Mark ST - 12 

Still 3 more to win !!!


----------



## Bigoggy

Welshquattro1 said:


> Mornin! Just started work with a cooffee.lol. Last day on roof if I'm lucky.:thumb:


I started with a red bull lol. Then dropped and spilled half on my car floor after shampooing all inside on monday :/


----------



## Bigoggy

Come on guys 3 more still to win ! Im suprised i thought all numbers would be taken by now. Im dying for a go lol


----------



## Pittsy

Bigoggy said:


> Come on guys 3 more still to win ! Im suprised i thought all numbers would be taken by now. Im dying for a go lol


Me too, convinced #15 is the one


----------



## Bigoggy

No its #37 lol


----------



## Welshquattro1

No it's #43:lol: I'm surprise all numbers haven't gone yet aswell.

Not a guess


----------



## stumpy90

I'd have more luck guessing all 6 on the lotto! 
:lol:


----------



## Kiashuma

Well done winners 

Keep on pressing and guessing, say what you see


----------



## bradleymarky

Well that was the shift from hell yesterday, took me 1 hour do drive 2 miles due to 3 way temp lights and then the snow started. I got into leeds 45 minutes late and had to drop a service.
Got back to the depot 30 minutes late and then had to go back out and drive around estates full of kids pelting the bus with snow/ice balls. finally got home at 2330 and collapsed into bed..


----------



## tv86

31 please!


----------



## Mark R5

bradleymarky said:


> Well that was the shift from hell yesterday, took me 1 hour do drive 2 miles due to 3 way temp lights and then the snow started. I got into leeds 45 minutes late and had to drop a service.
> Got back to the depot 30 minutes late and then had to go back out and drive around estates full of kids pelting the bus with snow/ice balls. finally got home at 2330 and collapsed into bed..


Don't you just love kids eh? Bless them.

As if it's not hard enough driving about in conditions like that. You then have the morons from outer space to contend with too.

My mum is a bus driver and some of the stuff she tells me....should shock me but unfortunately it doesn't anymore.

Well I'm on my days off now, back to work on Sunday. Ready to go and deal with the "He said, she said" on the world of Faceache that the fine folk of a certain area i work, decide is a 999 emergency.


----------



## bradleymarky

Mark ST said:


> Don't you just love kids eh? Bless them.
> 
> As if it's not hard enough driving about in conditions like that. You then have the morons from outer space to contend with too.
> 
> My mum is a bus driver and some of the stuff she tells me....should shock me but unfortunately it doesn't anymore.


I`ve been doing it for almost 20 years, i could write a book on the stupidity of some people.

Heres a few tips for passengers...
Stick your bleeding hand out if you want the bus, dont stand in the shelter playing with a mobile phone....i will drive past you.

Have the correct fare if possible, everybody seems to get on with a note nowadays, we dont always have change for a £20 at 5AM.

If you havent got anough money GET OFF MY BUS, people dont realise that if i`m short at the end of my shift i have to pay the rest in out of my own pocket.

Done leave your empty cans of pop on the bus, it just rolls around until i have to pick it up.

If you dont say please and thankyou neither will i.

Dont ask why i`m late, i dont drive slow on purpose.

And dont look at your watch as i`m pulling up at a stop because you will get an ear full..

Dont fumble in your pocket trying to find your pass or ticket when you have clearly been standing at the stop waiting .

People who get on buses whilst talking on a mobile phone are very rude, i dont care how important the call is to your mum that you will be home late for your tea.

Believe it or not we would rather have the correct change as you board a bus.

I hope i have educated you heathens


----------



## APS

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19

sicskate 24

polac5397 47

gammachan 33

Den656 6

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9

JacobDuBois - 3

Tightlines - 5

SM81 - 41

Pantypoos - 35

Kiashuma - 16

Jenks - 42

RCMM92 - 22 WINNER !!!

Kriminal - 14

Dan_h - 28

Paul04 - 4

Mark ST - 12 

APS - 15

And just a little thanks to whizzer and Jonny for doing this. Such a fun forum. 
__________________


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Morning Everyone! 

RCMM92 dont forget to drop me your address so I can get a box out to you. 

3 more to go...


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve been doing it for almost 20 years, i could write a book on the stupidity of some people.
> 
> Heres a few tips for passengers...
> Stick your bleeding hand out if you want the bus, dont stand in the shelter playing with a mobile phone....i will drive past you.
> 
> Have the correct fare if possible, everybody seems to get on with a note nowadays, we dont always have change for a £20 at 5AM.
> 
> If you havent got anough money GET OFF MY BUS, people dont realise that if i`m short at the end of my shift i have to pay the rest in out of my own pocket.
> 
> Done leave your empty cans of pop on the bus, it just rolls around until i have to pick it up.
> 
> If you dont say please and thankyou neither will i.
> 
> Dont ask why i`m late, i dont drive slow on purpose.
> 
> And dont look at your watch as i`m pulling up at a stop because you will get an ear full..
> 
> Dont fumble in your pocket trying to find your pass or ticket when you have clearly been standing at the stop waiting .
> 
> People who get on buses whilst talking on a mobile phone are very rude, i dont care how important the call is to your mum that you will be home late for your tea.
> 
> Believe it or not we would rather have the correct change as you board a bus.
> 
> I hope i have educated you heathens


Indeed you have, it just makes me positive i never want to use a Loser Cruiser ever again but especially the one you drive


----------



## bradleymarky

muzzer42 said:


> Indeed you have, it just makes me positive i never want to use a Loser Cruiser ever again but especially the one you drive


:thumb: the less passengers the better. it would be a decent job if we didnt have to pick people up


----------



## Mark R5

bradleymarky said:


> :thumb: the less passengers the better. it would be a decent job if we didnt have to pick people up


Haha funny that. You're not on your own thinking along those lines.


----------



## Jonnybbad

A happy bus is an empty bus


----------



## Reece_

Skinner 34

Jonnybbad 39

mikej857 29

Bradleymarky 27

footfistart 19

sicskate 24

polac5397 47

gammachan 33

Den656 6

Goodfella36 50

Gleemspray 13

clav604 17

20vKarlos 30 please

Alpha Charlie 7

starbuck88 26

Cole_exclusiv 23 - and a WINNER !!!!!

Goodylax - 32

Stumpy90 - 36

Tomwvxr - 11

vek - 2

stonejedi - 48

Rollini - 9

JacobDuBois - 3

Tightlines - 5

SM81 - 41

Pantypoos - 35

Kiashuma - 16

Jenks - 42

RCMM92 - 22 WINNER !!!

Kriminal - 14

Dan_h - 28

Paul04 - 4

Mark ST - 12 

APS - 15

Reece_ - 40

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Jonnybbad said:


> A happy bus is a bus full hot holly willoughby looking women


I corrected that for you! :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Mark ST said:


> Haha funny that. You're not on your own thinking along those lines.


I know there`s another bus driver on the forum, maybe we could start a thread of not what to do  I know most people think bus drivers are just grumpy gits but the crap we have to put up with is unreal.

In my area coffin dodgers cant board the bus until after 0930 otherwise they would be full at 6am and people going to work wouldnt be able to get on. they stand at the bus stops from 0900 to stop you and ask if its half past yet :wall:
When you tell them how much the fare is they get off and stop the next one.

We have one old dear that catches the bus at 0927 and pays a pound to the next stopthen she comes to the front and shows her pass so she can travel the distance, very sneaky


----------



## The_Weasel

Might be sneaky but can't fault her for doing it. Most wouldn't have the brains to think of it


----------



## 20vKarlos

- 01

vek - 2

JacobDuBois - 3

Paul04 - 4

Tight lines - 5

Den656 - 6

Alpha Charlie - 7

- 8

Rollini - 9

- 10

Tomwvxr - 11

Mark ST - 12

Gleemspray - 13

Kriminal - 14

APS - 15

Kiashuma - 16

clav604 - 17

- 18

footfistart - 19

- 20

- 21

RCMM92 - 22 - WINNER!!!

Cole_exclusiv - 23 - WINNER!!!

sicskate - 24

- 25

starbuck88 - 26

Bradleymarky - 27

Dan_h - 28

mikej857 - 29

20vKarlos - 30

- 31

Goodylax - 32

gammachan - 33

Skinner - 34

Pantypoos - 35

Stumpy90 - 36

- 37

- 38

Jonnybbad - 39

Reece_ - 40

SM81 - 41

Jenks - 42 - WINNER!!!

- 43

- 44

- 45

- 46

polac5397 - 47

stonejedi - 48

- 49

Goodfella36 - 50

*Available Numbers Below*

1, 8, 10, 18, 20, 21, 25, 31, 37, 38, 43, 44, 45, 46 ,49

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

RCMM92 - 22 - WINNER!!!

Cole_exclusiv - 23 - WINNER!!!

Jenks - 42 WINNER !!!!

2 to go


----------



## bradleymarky

This is going to take forever, can we have another guess for experimental purposes only


----------



## 20vKarlos

I really want another guess... But at 1 in 15, I WOULD make 13 guesses and still not win :lol: :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

only 15 more guesses at a maximum ....


----------



## stumpy90

I WILL win some sort of comp on here one day..... it's now on my 2 bucket list.


----------



## 20vKarlos

:lol: "2 bucket list" :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Not 15 then?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Pittsy said:


> Not 15 then?


APS must have guessed 15 before you Pittsy, so even if it was, you'd have lost :thumb:

Just looked back through... You mentioned #15 twice and didn't post your name on the list...

Then this morning he listed his name for 15 and by the looks of it, he didn't win...

(From what I can tell). :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> I WILL win some sort of comp on here one day..... it's now on my 2 bucket list.


I cant make you win something but I could send you something nice ! for your 2 buckets !!!


----------



## tightlines

Can you take me off the list please I said I only won a sticker but I have remembered that the sticker I got was a replacement after the dog ate the OCD which was accompanied with two samples of Gliptone Polish, this was a over sight on my part I wasn't trying to get extra prizes


----------



## jenks

WHIZZER said:


> RCMM92 - 22 - WINNER!!!
> 
> Cole_exclusiv - 23 - WINNER!!!
> 
> Jenks - 42 WINNER !!!!
> 
> 2 to go


Get in! Thank you very much


----------



## WHIZZER

tightlines said:


> Can you take me off the list please I said I only won a sticker but I have remembered that the sticker I got was a replacement after the dog ate the OCD which was accompanied with two samples of Gliptone Polish, this was a over sight on my part I wasn't trying to get extra prizes


Your ok fella - don't worry :thumb: ( its one less number for the other to choose from )


----------



## Pittsy

20vKarlos said:


> APS must have guessed 15 before you Pittsy, so even if it was, you'd have lost :thumb:
> 
> Just looked back through... You mentioned #15 twice and didn't post your name on the list...
> 
> Then this morning he listed his name for 15 and by the looks of it, he didn't win...
> 
> (From what I can tell). :thumb:


I have had prizes Karlos.... Just wanted to give someone the idea, 15 is my lucky number :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

This is a great opportunity for other members to get involved, with an even better chances of winning some goodies 
LETS GO PEOPLE!!!!!


----------



## tv86

Is this open to everyone?
I asked the 31


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> I cant make you win something but I could send you something nice ! for your 2 buckets !!!


I'd really appreciate that bud! I'm happy to cover costs etc......


----------



## stumpy90

I'm sure my boss keeps wondering past to see if I'm on here or doing any work


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> I'd really appreciate that bud! I'm happy to cover costs etc......


just send me your address its something I have left over :thumb:


----------



## Captain Duff

Many thanks to Whizzer for my birthday prezzie, can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Mark R5

bradleymarky said:


> I know there`s another bus driver on the forum, maybe we could start a thread of not what to do  I know most people think bus drivers are just grumpy gits but the crap we have to put up with is unreal.
> 
> In my area coffin dodgers cant board the bus until after 0930 otherwise they would be full at 6am and people going to work wouldnt be able to get on. they stand at the bus stops from 0900 to stop you and ask if its half past yet :wall:
> When you tell them how much the fare is they get off and stop the next one.
> 
> We have one old dear that catches the bus at 0927 and pays a pound to the next stopthen she comes to the front and shows her pass so she can travel the distance, very sneaky


Haha I dare say every profession gets their numpties however, some more than others. This just happens to be one of them.

I was a Special Constable for 4 years and saw my fair share. I've now been a regular Constable for a little over a year and my Lord are there some folk out there that test your patience! Grrr.

Anyway. Another thank you to Whizzer and Johnny for providing some excellent detailing products to the fine folk of DW.


----------



## saul

tightlines said:


> Can you take me off the list please I said I only won a sticker but I have remembered that the sticker I got was a replacement after the dog ate the OCD which was accompanied with two samples of Gliptone Polish, this was a over sight on my part I wasn't trying to get extra prizes


how do you get on the list?


----------



## tightlines

Pick a number not sure what's left on the list or any of the five boxes thats what up for grabs in this part of the thread, if you though the posts on the previous page there is a list of numbers left, but not sure how many of the 5 have been drawn out


----------



## saul

Can I get number 18?


----------



## stumpy90

20vKarlos said:


> - 01
> 
> vek - 2
> 
> JacobDuBois - 3
> 
> Paul04 - 4
> 
> Tight lines - 5
> 
> Den656 - 6
> 
> Alpha Charlie - 7
> 
> - 8
> 
> Rollini - 9
> 
> - 10
> 
> Tomwvxr - 11
> 
> Mark ST - 12
> 
> Gleemspray - 13
> 
> Kriminal - 14
> 
> APS - 15
> 
> Kiashuma - 16
> 
> clav604 - 17
> 
> - 18
> 
> footfistart - 19
> 
> - 20
> 
> - 21
> 
> RCMM92 - 22 - WINNER!!!
> 
> Cole_exclusiv - 23 - WINNER!!!
> 
> sicskate - 24
> 
> - 25
> 
> starbuck88 - 26
> 
> Bradleymarky - 27
> 
> Dan_h - 28
> 
> mikej857 - 29
> 
> 20vKarlos - 30
> 
> - 31
> 
> Goodylax - 32
> 
> gammachan - 33
> 
> Skinner - 34
> 
> Pantypoos - 35
> 
> Stumpy90 - 36
> 
> - 37
> 
> - 38
> 
> Jonnybbad - 39
> 
> Reece_ - 40
> 
> SM81 - 41
> 
> Jenks - 42 - WINNER!!!
> 
> - 43
> 
> - 44
> 
> - 45
> 
> - 46
> 
> polac5397 - 47
> 
> stonejedi - 48
> 
> - 49
> 
> Goodfella36 - 50
> 
> *Available Numbers Below*
> 
> 1, 8, 10, 18, 20, 21, 25, 31, 37, 38, 43, 44, 45, 46 ,49
> 
> :thumb:


Copy and paste this list and put your name next to a number that hasnt been taken yet :thumb:


----------



## saul

Originally Posted by 20vKarlos View Post
- 01

vek - 2

JacobDuBois - 3

Paul04 - 4

Tight lines - 5

Den656 - 6

Alpha Charlie - 7

- 8

Rollini - 9

- 10

Tomwvxr - 11

Mark ST - 12 

Gleemspray - 13

Kriminal - 14

APS - 15

Kiashuma - 16

clav604 - 17

Saul - 18

footfistart - 19

- 20

- 21

RCMM92 - 22 - WINNER!!!

Cole_exclusiv - 23 - WINNER!!!

sicskate - 24

- 25

starbuck88 - 26

Bradleymarky - 27

Dan_h - 28

mikej857 - 29

20vKarlos - 30 

- 31tv86

Goodylax - 32

gammachan - 33

Skinner - 34

Pantypoos - 35

Stumpy90 - 36

- 37

- 38

Jonnybbad - 39

Reece_ - 40

SM81 - 41

Jenks - 42 - WINNER!!!

- 43

- 44

- 45

- 46

polac5397 - 47

stonejedi - 48

- 49

Goodfella36 - 50



Available Numbers Below 

1, 8, 10, 18, 20, 21, 25, 31, 37, 38, 43, 44, 45, 46 ,49


----------



## pajd

Is this open for those already posted something? I got a mug


----------



## Welshquattro1

I think tv86 asked for 31 a page or two back. Not many left now!


----------



## WHIZZER

still 2 boxes to win !


----------



## ferted

tv86 said:


> Is this open to everyone?
> I asked the 31


That's twice he's asked for 31 now
So it's safe to say it's gone too??


----------



## Goodylax

-Saul, after you copy the list and paste in the reply box, put you name and 18 on the bottom of the list ( and delete 18 from the available numbers list on bottom)


----------



## pantypoos

Mark ST said:


> Haha I dare say every profession gets their numpties however, some more than others.


You should try being in tech support, some days I want to take an ak47 to work!


----------



## The_Weasel

Can I pick a number and if lucky give it away to a :newbie:  'tombomb' had a birthday yesterday


----------



## APS

pantypoos said:


> You should try being in tech support, some days I want to take an ak47 to work!


Awww don't think like that buddy, i'm sure you're better than most other 'techs'....... 

hehe


----------



## 20vKarlos

01 -
2 - vek
3 - JacobDuBois
4 - Paul04
5 - Tightlines
6 - Den656
7 - Alpha Charlie
8 - 
9 - Rollini
10 - 
11 - Tomwvxr
12 - Mark ST
13 - Gleemspray
14 - Kriminal
15 - APS
16 - Kiashuma
17 - clav604
18 - Saul
19 - footfistart
20 - 
21 - 
22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
24 - sicskate
25 - 
26 - starbuck88
27 - Bradleymarky
28 - Dan_h
29 - mikej857
30 - 20vKarlos 
31 - tv86
32 - Goodylax
33 - gammachan
34 - Skinner
35 - Pantypoos
36 - Stumpy90
37 - 
38 - 
39 - Jonnybbad - 
40 - Reece_ - 
41 - SM81 - 
42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
43 - 
44 - 
45 - 
46 - 
47 - polac5397 - 
48 - stonejedi
49 - 
50 - Goodfella36 -

*Available Numbers Below *

1, 8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 37, 38, 43, 44, 45, 46 ,49

*List Updated*

*If you would like to take part in this Giveaway and you don't know how, Select a number from the List above and I (or one of the other kind people in this thread) shall update the thread*


----------



## Dal3D

Excellent idea!

Can I have 46 please as I've an E46 M3



> Dal3D - Updated for you bud. If you edit your post and delete the quote, it'll save space :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

1 -
2 - vek
3 - JacobDuBois
4 - Paul04
5 - Tightlines
6 - Den656
7 - Alpha Charlie
8 - 
9 - Rollini
10 - 
11 - Tomwvxr
12 - Mark ST
13 - Gleemspray
14 - Kriminal
15 - APS
16 - Kiashuma
17 - clav604
18 - Saul
19 - footfistart
20 - 
21 - 
22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
24 - sicskate
25 - 
26 - starbuck88
27 - Bradleymarky
28 - Dan_h
29 - mikej857
30 - 20vKarlos 
31 - tv86
32 - Goodylax
33 - gammachan
34 - Skinner
35 - Pantypoos
36 - Stumpy90
37 - 
38 - 
39 - Jonnybbad - 
40 - Reece_ - 
41 - SM81 - 
42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
43 - 
44 - 
45 - 
46 - Dal3D
47 - polac5397 - 
48 - stonejedi
49 - 
50 - Goodfella36 -

*Available Numbers Below *

1, 8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 37, 38, 43, 44, 45, 49

*List Updated*

*If you would like to take part in this Giveaway and you don't know how, Select a number from the List above and I (or one of the other kind people in this thread) shall update the thread*

Dal3D - Updated for you bud. If you edit your post and delete the quote, it'll save space :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr

I'll have number 37


----------



## Scottien

1 -
2 - vek
3 - JacobDuBois
4 - Paul04
5 - Tightlines
6 - Den656
7 - Alpha Charlie
8 - 
9 - Rollini
10 - 
11 - Tomwvxr
12 - Mark ST
13 - Gleemspray
14 - Kriminal
15 - APS
16 - Kiashuma
17 - clav604
18 - Saul
19 - footfistart
20 - 
21 - 
22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
24 - sicskate
25 - 
26 - starbuck88
27 - Bradleymarky
28 - Dan_h
29 - mikej857
30 - 20vKarlos 
31 - tv86
32 - Goodylax
33 - gammachan
34 - Skinner
35 - Pantypoos
36 - Stumpy90
37 - ardenvxr
38 - Snewham
39 - Jonnybbad - 
40 - Reece_ - 
41 - SM81 - 
42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
43 - 
44 - 
45 - 
46 - Dal3D
47 - polac5397 - 
48 - stonejedi
49 - 
50 - Goodfella36 -

*Available Numbers Below *

1, 8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 43, 44, 45, 49

*List Updated*

*If you would like to take part in this Giveaway and you don't know how, Select a number from the List above and I (or one of the other kind people in this thread) shall update the thread
*

Updated and added myself at 38 thanks !


----------



## 20vKarlos

Snewham, can you delete numbers 38 and 37 from the *Available Numbers* bit at the bottom of your post please :thumb:


----------



## Scottien

20vKarlos said:


> Snewham, can you delete numbers 38 and 37 from the *Available Numbers* bit at the bottom of your post please :thumb:


Done! Forgot that bit :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Can I have number 1 please


----------



## Guest

May I have 49 pleaseee not even sure what this is for


----------



## 20vKarlos

1 - Danwel
2 - vek
3 - JacobDuBois
4 - Paul04
5 - Tightlines
6 - Den656
7 - Alpha Charlie
8 - 
9 - Rollini
10 - 
11 - Tomwvxr
12 - Mark ST
13 - Gleemspray
14 - Kriminal
15 - APS
16 - Kiashuma
17 - clav604
18 - Saul
19 - footfistart
20 - 
21 - 
22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
24 - sicskate
25 - 
26 - starbuck88
27 - Bradleymarky
28 - Dan_h
29 - mikej857
30 - 20vKarlos 
31 - tv86
32 - Goodylax
33 - gammachan
34 - Skinner
35 - Pantypoos
36 - Stumpy90
37 - ArdenVXR
38 - Snewham
39 - Jonnybbad - 
40 - Reece_ - 
41 - SM81 - 
42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
43 - 
44 - 
45 - 
46 - Dal3D
47 - polac5397
48 - stonejedi
49 - SophieAnn
50 - Goodfella36

*Available Numbers Below *

8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 43, 44, 45.

*List Updated*

*If you would like to take part in this Giveaway and you don't know how, Select a number from the List above and I (or one of the other kind people in this thread) shall update the thread*


----------



## cole_scirocco

Evening all, just extremely quickly washed the car and threw a layer of AF Passion on over imperial Wax easy seal.

How are we all?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good mate... just waiting for other to win this competition! 

I'm excited for them all!:lol:


----------



## Bigoggy

ardenvxr said:


> I'll have number 37


Arden had a go before i think you missed 37


----------



## 20vKarlos

Bigoggy said:


> Arden had a go before i think you missed 37


I've got it written on my piece of paper on my desk Writing the last 15 down since I sorted through them all.. but I forgot to add it to the list!

Good spot Oggy, Cheers bud :thumb:

(P.S. I'm at the computer all evening sorting web stuff so got this on in the background :thumb: )


----------



## Kimo

There's a number no one has picked that always wins


----------



## JacobDuBois

Well that was a long day! Karlos do you know the winning numbers?


----------



## Starburst

Good luck to all the entrants. :thumb:

Thanks once again to Jonny and WHIZZER for my prizes, I'm still buzzing.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> There's a number no one has picked that always wins


Why don't you guess it then  ( or PM me the number that you think will win... and that way when all the numbers have been chosen, we can see if you were right :thumb:



JacobDuBois said:


> Well that was a long day! Karlos do you know the winning numbers?


If I did, I might not have picked number 30 :lol: 
However, by the sounds of these generous packages, I wish I did mate, I've just been home today and sorted the thread out a little.. I rather like my organisation :lol:

I wasn't happy with the way I had written the numbers after the names (I thought it was too messy :lol: ) so I changed it around and put the numbers at the beginning :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> Why don't you guess it then  ( or PM me the number that you think will win... and that way when all the numbers have been chosen, we can see if you were right :thumb:
> 
> If I did, I might not have picked number 30 :lol:
> However, by the sounds of these generous packages, I wish I did mate, I've just been home today and sorted the thread out a little.. I rather like my organisation :lol:
> 
> I wasn't happy with the way I had written the numbers after the names (I thought it was too messy :lol: ) so I changed it around and put the numbers at the beginning :lol:


Haha such a perfectionist. If I ever need something organized I'll be sure to give you a bell


----------



## 20vKarlos

Please do bud... I am certain I can fulfil your requirements


----------



## cole_scirocco

20vKarlos said:


> Please do bud... I am certain I can fulfil your requirements


Oh aye. .


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> Please do bud... I am certain I can fulfil your requirements


Well buy me a drink first. Some people are keen


----------



## 20vKarlos

Did I not say earlier in this thread, that I'd try anything once :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

C'mon People!
There are 8 Numbers remaining!

*Available Numbers Are*

8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 43, 44, 45.


----------



## stumpy90

Well work was rubbish! 

Our place is like a tree in the jungle. 
The monkeys at the top of the tree look down and see other monkeys working....
And the monkeys at the bottom look up to see nothing but ar5eholes


----------



## Kimo

I would but a won a prize early on lol

It's the renaming lottery number of mine


----------



## WHIZZER

another winner



20vKarlos said:


> 1 - Danwel. WINNER
> 2 - vek
> 3 - JacobDuBois
> 4 - Paul04
> 5 - Tightlines
> 6 - Den656
> 7 - Alpha Charlie
> 8 -
> 9 - Rollini
> 10 -
> 11 - Tomwvxr
> 12 - Mark ST
> 13 - Gleemspray
> 14 - Kriminal
> 15 - APS
> 16 - Kiashuma
> 17 - clav604
> 18 - Saul
> 19 - footfistart
> 20 -
> 21 -
> 22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
> 23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
> 24 - sicskate
> 25 -
> 26 - starbuck88
> 27 - Bradleymarky
> 28 - Dan_h
> 29 - mikej857
> 30 - 20vKarlos
> 31 - tv86
> 32 - Goodylax
> 33 - gammachan
> 34 - Skinner
> 35 - Pantypoos
> 36 - Stumpy90
> 37 - ArdenVXR
> 38 - Snewham
> 39 - Jonnybbad -
> 40 - Reece_ -
> 41 - SM81 -
> 42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
> 43 -
> 44 -
> 45 -
> 46 - Dal3D
> 47 - polac5397
> 48 - stonejedi
> 49 - SophieAnn
> 50 - Goodfella36
> 
> *Available Numbers Below *
> 
> 8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 43, 44, 45.
> 
> *List Updated*
> 
> *If you would like to take part in this Giveaway and you don't know how, Select a number from the List above and I (or one of the other kind people in this thread) shall update the thread*


----------



## WHIZZER

20vKarlos said:


> C'mon People!
> There are 8 Numbers remaining!
> 
> *Available Numbers Are*
> 
> 8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 43, 44, 45.


Still one more needed to win

Danwel pm johnnyopolis


----------



## 20vKarlos

:doublesho one in 8 chance now!


----------



## Pittsy

Evening all


----------



## JacobDuBois

Wonder what's next don't think this can be topped :O


----------



## 20vKarlos

JacobDuBois said:


> Wonder what's next don't think this can be topped :O


You never know mate, maybe Kimo and Cole will become best detailing pals! :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Evening all


Have you been asleep, not heard much from you today


----------



## Pittsy

Been a bit busy today with work


----------



## Pittsy

Missed anything? Can't believe there is a number left


----------



## tightlines

think everyone has had an early night


----------



## JacobDuBois

tightlines said:


> think everyone has had an early night


I can't believe all the numbers haven't been guessed.


----------



## cole_scirocco

20vKarlos said:


> You never know mate, maybe Kimo and Cole will become best detailing pals! :thumb:


I don't deal with sour people.


----------



## Kimo

cole_exclusiv said:


> I don't deal with sour people.


I dont deal with begs either


----------



## Bigoggy

JacobDuBois said:


> I can't believe all the numbers haven't been guessed.


Quite a few still left ???!!! Are people biding their time to slim the odds down ? Lol


----------



## JacobDuBois

Bigoggy said:


> Quite a few still left ???!!! Are people biding their time to slim the odds down ? Lol


I say time for second guesses else this will go on for an age


----------



## cole_scirocco

JacobDuBois said:


> I say time for second guesses else this will go on for an age


Yeah but it adds to the fun don't you think


----------



## JacobDuBois

cole_exclusiv said:


> Yeah but it adds to the fun don't you think


I was joking haha but trying to encourage more posts!


----------



## cole_scirocco

JacobDuBois said:


> I was joking haha but trying to encourage more posts!


I like cereal...

Just made the other half a cup of tea, apparently it's too strong. She leaves the cupboard door open in the kitchen, I open it and then stuff from 2012 comes up, what the hell haha?!


----------



## JacobDuBois

cole_exclusiv said:


> I like cereal...
> 
> Just made the other half a cup of tea, apparently it's too strong. She leaves the cupboard door open in the kitchen, I open it and then stuff from 2012 comes up, what the hell haha?!


Women... Who'd have them god forbid when I have to move out haha


----------



## ferted

Maybe now it could be opened to pre-comp winners?
IF so can I get 45??


----------



## cole_scirocco

JacobDuBois said:


> Women... Who'd have them god forbid when I have to move out haha


Stay at home for as long as you can, much cheaper lol.

Joke aside, best thing I did moving out to be fair.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

:wave: So after the 12days of Xmas competition and then seeing all the generosity lately on here it's made me want to contribute something back to the forum . It really is a great forum with some fantastic members . I have spoke to whizzer and he has said this is ok. 
Didn't really know how to go about people winning them and this was the easiest comp for me to think of :lol::lol:

So I have 2 small bundles of samples that are up for grabs. 
The first 2 people to guess correctly will win.

Question is...
*What is my favourite colour?*

Will announce winners once the first two people have said the correct answer.

Edit..
Well that was very quick.
Well done to Saul and kimo73. 
Can you both pm your address and I'll get them sent out.


----------



## polac5397

silver?


----------



## Bigoggy

Purple ?


----------



## JordanRaven

White


----------



## Bigoggy

Oh yea white lol


----------



## tv86

glossy black


----------



## tightlines

mauve


----------



## 5kinner

black


----------



## Kimo

Blue.


----------



## saul

blue?


----------



## tightlines

and if pre comp winners can enter with the go ahead of DW towers i will stick with number 5


----------



## cole_scirocco

Thread that keeps on giving! Well done Roc.


----------



## Dougnorwich

Pink with mauve spots


----------



## rottenapple

Slightly off white


----------



## Dougnorwich

First person to post the formula for the economc order quantity I'll send 100ml of c2v3 too


----------



## cole_scirocco

Dougnorwich said:


> First person to post the formula for the economc order quantity I'll send 100ml of c2v3 too


It's the order quantity of inventory that minimises the total cost of inventory management.. apparently lol.


----------



## ferted

Dougnorwich said:


> First person to post the formula for the economc order quantity I'll send 100ml of c2v3 too


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Winners have been announced in my original post guys Sorry. Was guessed very quickly.

Winners are 
Kimo73
Saul


----------



## Dougnorwich

That's not the formula though


----------



## Kimo

Dougnorwich said:


> First person to post the formula for the economc order quantity I'll send 100ml of c2v3 too


Eoq^2sd/pi


----------



## Kimo

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Winners have been announced in my original post guys Sorry. Was guessed very quickly.
> 
> Winners are
> Kimo73
> Saul


My fave colour to

Contact Rollini for the prize


----------



## Dougnorwich

Kimo73 said:


> Eoq^2SD
> Pi


Nope sorry


----------



## Kimo

Dougnorwich said:


> Nope sorry


The ^ is square root

Google lied


----------



## cole_scirocco

Dougnorwich said:


> That's not tge formula though


Is it something along the lines of

TC = PD + DK over Q + hQ over 2 for example.


----------



## JordanRaven

ferted said:


>


It's something that people who need to buy large quantities of products have to take into account to make sure there is the least wasted money I am guessing. What on eaearth the formula looks like I have no idea, intrigued to say the least


----------



## rottenapple

Number 43 pls on list just seen it


----------



## Dougnorwich

cole_exclusiv said:


> Is it something along the lines of
> 
> TC = PD + DK over Q + hQ over 2 for example.


Nope sorry


----------



## JacobDuBois

Octagon?


----------



## cole_scirocco

Dougnorwich said:


> That's not the formula though


Q* = (square root) 2DS over H


----------



## 5kinner

Hey Doug,

I usually use this ... http://www.ultimatecalculators.com/economic_order_quantity_calculator.html


----------



## JacobDuBois

2ua over ic all square rooted


----------



## ferted

This??


----------



## danwel

Q* = square root of 2DS/H


----------



## JordanRaven

Square root of (2D * K over H)


----------



## Kimo

Everyone's googling and just changing the letter that I used from my google tbf :lol:


----------



## Bigoggy

I think its at the bottom of 5kinners link ?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Put us out of our misery Doug


----------



## 5kinner

Bigoggy said:


> I think its at the bottom of 5kinners link ?


maybe i should win something for being the best googler!:lol:


----------



## saul

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Winners have been announced in my original post guys Sorry. Was guessed very quickly.
> 
> Winners are
> Kimo73
> Saul


Many Thanks


----------



## JacobDuBois

(2fd/c) then square rooted


----------



## Dougnorwich

cole_exclusiv said:


> Is it something along the lines of
> 
> TC = PD + DK over Q + hQ over 2 for example.


That's the formula for the total annual cost, effected by order quantity

Right lines though


----------



## Dougnorwich

ferted said:


> This??
> View attachment 40414


Closest yet good effort


----------



## tightlines

just googled it and still not got a clue,not sure of the formula but i think it means dont spend so much


----------



## JacobDuBois

Maybe?


----------



## Dougnorwich

JacobDuBois said:


> Maybe?


Pretty good but no sorry


----------



## JacobDuBois

You winding us up? There's shed loads of formulas


----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## Dougnorwich

I'll give you a clue 

Take into account the cost of handling (ch) and the cost of ordering (co) and the demand (d)


----------



## JacobDuBois

This one or do I need to cry?


----------



## cole_scirocco

Square root of 2Co.s over Cm.u


----------



## JacobDuBois

Doh


----------



## JordanRaven

Square root of: 2 X Co X d over ch


----------



## cole_scirocco

Q over 2 * Ch + A over Q * Cp?


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> Doh


Looks like I got pipped to the post


----------



## Dougnorwich

JacobDuBois said:


> Doh


Winner ...

2 times the cost of ordering by demand which is over the cost of handling

When I was training to be an accountant I always remembered it by 2 times cod over chips

Pm me your address buddy


----------



## ferted

Eoq=DILLIGAF*3/pi :thumb::wave:


----------



## JacobDuBois

And to think when I was growing up I wanted to be an accountant. Got an a level in Maths and still had no idea


----------



## cole_scirocco

Now that was fun lol.


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> And to think when I was growing up I wanted to be an accountant. Got an a level in Maths and still had no idea


I still want to be! It's logical, it's applying numbers and facts to the pros and cons argument  bet it's not so logical when you try and use it in a real life situation :lol:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Dougnorwich said:


> Winner ...
> 
> 2 times the cost of ordering by demand which is over the cost of handling
> 
> When I was training to be an accountant I always remembered it by 2 times cod over chips
> 
> Pm me your address buddy


lol i have no clue what any of that means haha.


----------



## JacobDuBois

JoranRaven said:


> I still want to be! It's logical, it's applying numbers and facts to the pros and cons argument  bet it's not so logical when you try and use it in a real life situation :lol:


My teacher always told me most of the formulas would come in handy in real life situations vectors and what not. But can't say they've helped so far


----------



## Kimo

I'm trying to think of the last time I used something I learnt at school in everyday life tbh


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> My teacher always told me most of the formulas would come in handy in real life situations vectors and what not. But can't say they've helped so far


I imagine if you truly understand them then you can put them into effect, not saying you don't, but a lot of people do formulas in their head without giving it a second thought. Knowing how to use the formula in a set scenario and fully understanding why a formula is used are entirely different! So are most things really, which is why I don't do things I don't understand, even if I grasp the theory  car electrics for example haha


----------



## jenks

I thought this was supposed to be fun, not a maths lesson


----------



## Dougnorwich

jenks said:


> I thought this was supposed to be fun, not a maths lesson


You only had to google it......


----------



## JacobDuBois

Dougnorwich said:


> You only had to google it......


You're kidding right? I took an online speed accountancy course


----------



## Dougnorwich

Sorry if that was a bit hard

For a second 100ml and those moaning about maths questions that should have paid more attention at school

First person to tell me what all the dots of a dice add up too....


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> You're kidding right? I took an online speed accountancy course


Haha, where did you find it in the end? I found it on acca, should have looked at one of the pro bodies first :wall:


----------



## JordanRaven

21 I hope


----------



## JacobDuBois

I know that answer but I'll pass


----------



## Kimo

Dougnorwich said:


> Sorry if that was a bit hard
> 
> For a second 100ml and those moaning about maths questions that should have paid more attention at school
> 
> First person to tell me what all the dots of a dice add up too....


21

No google required


----------



## Dougnorwich

JoranRaven said:


> 21 I hope


Cme on Jordan let's have your address


----------



## JacobDuBois

JoranRaven said:


> 21 I hope


Guess you found the addition online course


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> Guess you found the addition online course


No idea haha :lol: haven't looked too far into the courses, trying to gauge what route to go first; aat, acca, lsbf or cima. A lot of information to gather and process!


----------



## Dougnorwich

Do the aat mate good grounding, and exempts you from the first year of ACCA or cima

I'm acca.....it's the only way to fly


----------



## JordanRaven

Dougnorwich said:


> Do the aat mate good grounding, and exempts you from the first year of ACCA or cima
> 
> I'm acca.....it's the only way to fly


Thanks for the heads up, though there was a reason most people seem to go aat, just like to do research first before following a crowd, but taking the advice from qualified is a big help! Just to save for the courses now, long process ahead! Currently in audit, but it's not financial and not very involved, quite disappointed to be honest! Pays good though :lol: well for being 20 anyway, not good enough to stay though!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Took thread off topic whoops


----------



## jenks

Dougnorwich said:


> You only had to google it......


Sorry, forgot you smiley off that, it was all over when I saw this bit, just the debate going on.

Wasn't criticising mate, if you are generous enough to give stuff away is your perogative to ask what you want.


----------



## jenks

Dougnorwich said:


> Sorry if that was a bit hard
> 
> For a second 100ml and those moaning about maths questions that should have paid more attention at school
> 
> First person to tell me what all the dots of a dice add up too....


Wasn't moaning just joking. I did pay attention at school and find maths really easy and was tested 2 weeks ago resulting in an Iq of 143.


----------



## 20vKarlos

1 - Danwel
2 - vek
3 - JacobDuBois
4 - Paul04
5 - Tightlines
6 - Den656
7 - Alpha Charlie
8 - 
9 - Rollini
10 - 
11 - Tomwvxr
12 - Mark ST
13 - Gleemspray
14 - Kriminal
15 - APS
16 - Kiashuma
17 - clav604
18 - Saul
19 - footfistart
20 - 
21 - 
22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
24 - sicskate
25 - 
26 - starbuck88
27 - Bradleymarky
28 - Dan_h
29 - mikej857
30 - 20vKarlos 
31 - tv86
32 - Goodylax
33 - gammachan
34 - Skinner
35 - Pantypoos
36 - Stumpy90
37 - ArdenVXR
38 - Snewham
39 - Jonnybbad - 
40 - Reece_ - 
41 - SM81 - 
42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
43 - RottenApple
44 - 
45 - 
46 - Dal3D
47 - polac5397
48 - stonejedi
49 - SophieAnn
50 - Goodfella36

*Available Numbers Below *

8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 44, 45.

*List Updated*

*If you would like to take part in this Giveaway and you don't know how, Select a number from the List above and I (or one of the other kind people in this thread) shall update the thread*



cole_exclusiv said:


> I don't deal with sour people.





Kimo73 said:


> I dont deal with begs either


You two need to meet up at Waxstock... I think you'd both be surprised at how alike you are!



Kimo73 said:


> I'm trying to think of the last time I used something I learnt at school in everyday life tbh


Something tells me you're lying!

People are very quick to say what you said above Kimo (not just a dig at yourself), but I think people of this day and age, need to understand that their parents were not the ones (unless you were home schooled) that consistently taught them how to add numbers, use multiplication, understand time on a clock, punctuation, spelling, grammar, weather, how the solar system works, or things that we take for granted like electricity and water.

Everybody learned something at school, whether it was something big or small.

Unfortunately schools don't teach you how to: Iron, use a washing machine, how to open a bank account, how to deal with self employment and how tax works, how to organise a funeral, or even how to save a life etc... There are many things schools should teach, but they don't.

Sorry to rant, but as much as I don't like the current curriculum, our teachers do a great job. (Again there are some idiots) :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

20vKarlos said:


> 1 - Danwel
> 2 - vek
> 3 - JacobDuBois
> 4 - Paul04
> 5 - Tightlines
> 6 - Den656
> 7 - Alpha Charlie
> 8 -
> 9 - Rollini
> 10 -
> 11 - Tomwvxr
> 12 - Mark ST
> 13 - Gleemspray
> 14 - Kriminal
> 15 - APS
> 16 - Kiashuma
> 17 - clav604
> 18 - Saul
> 19 - footfistart
> 20 -
> 21 -
> 22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
> 23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
> 24 - sicskate
> 25 -
> 26 - starbuck88
> 27 - Bradleymarky
> 28 - Dan_h
> 29 - mikej857
> 30 - 20vKarlos
> 31 - tv86
> 32 - Goodylax
> 33 - gammachan
> 34 - Skinner
> 35 - Pantypoos
> 36 - Stumpy90
> 37 - ArdenVXR
> 38 - Snewham
> 39 - Jonnybbad -
> 40 - Reece_ -
> 41 - SM81 -
> 42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
> 43 - RottenApple
> 44 -
> 45 -
> 46 - Dal3D
> 47 - polac5397
> 48 - stonejedi
> 49 - SophieAnn
> 50 - Goodfella36
> 
> *Available Numbers Below *
> 
> 8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 44, 45.
> 
> *List Updated*
> 
> *If you would like to take part in this Giveaway and you don't know how, Select a number from the List above and I (or one of the other kind people in this thread) shall update the thread*
> 
> You two need to meet up at Waxstock... I think you'd both be surprised at how alike you are!
> 
> Something tells me you're lying!
> 
> People are very quick to say what you said above Kimo (not just a dig at yourself), but I think people of this day and age, need to understand that their parents were not the ones (unless you were home schooled) that consistently taught them how to add numbers, use multiplication, understand time on a clock, punctuation, spelling, grammar, weather, how the solar system works, or things that we take for granted like electricity and water.
> 
> Everybody learned something at school, whether it was something big or small.
> 
> Unfortunately schools don't teach you how to: Iron, use a washing machine, how to open a bank account, how to deal with self employment and how tax works, how to organise a funeral, or even how to save a life etc... There are many things schools should teach, but they don't.
> 
> Sorry to rant, but as much as I don't like the current curriculum, our teachers do a great job. (Again there are some idiots) :thumb:


Our school tried to teach tax, banking and all of those similar subjects to classes they deemed able to cope with the extra info (it was in addition to studying for exams) needless to say the lack of desire for education rang true and a large percentage of the pupils ruined it for the few who wanted to be taught such things!


----------



## jenks

But can you work out the exact percentage?


----------



## Dougnorwich

jenks said:


> Wasn't moaning just joking. I did pay attention at school and find maths really easy and was tested 2 weeks ago resulting in an Iq of 143.


So was I mate pm your address you can have 100ml too


----------



## 20vKarlos

jenks said:


> But can you work out the exact percentage?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JordanRaven

jenks said:


> But can you work out the exact percentage?


:lol: brilliant! Too long ago for me to remember the exact numbers!


----------



## Buck

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So... Take a look at this video.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pWuCSM
> 
> I have packed 5 boxes of Wednesday Surprises!
> 
> Between me and Whizzer we have come up with 5 numbers between 1 and 50.
> 
> All you have to do is guess what they are. one guess ( that's a 1-50 chance)
> 
> What I would ask is that if you have had something already in this thread you refrain from guessing :thumb:
> 
> Go :wave:


 Could I have 25 please?

Thank you very muchly


----------



## 20vKarlos

1 - Danwel
2 - vek
3 - JacobDuBois
4 - Paul04
5 - Tightlines
6 - Den656
7 - Alpha Charlie
8 - 
9 - Rollini
10 - 
11 - Tomwvxr
12 - Mark ST
13 - Gleemspray
14 - Kriminal
15 - APS
16 - Kiashuma
17 - clav604
18 - Saul
19 - footfistart
20 - 
21 - 
22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
24 - sicskate
25 - Buck
26 - starbuck88
27 - Bradleymarky
28 - Dan_h
29 - mikej857
30 - 20vKarlos 
31 - tv86
32 - Goodylax
33 - gammachan
34 - Skinner
35 - Pantypoos
36 - Stumpy90
37 - ArdenVXR
38 - Snewham
39 - Jonnybbad - 
40 - Reece_ - 
41 - SM81 - 
42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
43 - RottenApple
44 - 
45 - 
46 - Dal3D
47 - polac5397
48 - stonejedi
49 - SophieAnn
50 - Goodfella36

*Available Numbers Below *

8, 10, 20, 21, 44, 45.

*List Updated*

*If you would like to take part in this Giveaway and you don't know how, Select a number from the List above and I (or one of the other kind people in this thread) shall update the thread*

Night peeps! :thumb:


----------



## APS

Dougnorwich said:


> Sorry if that was a bit hard
> 
> For a second 100ml and those moaning about maths questions that should have paid more attention at school
> 
> First person to tell me what all the dots of a dice add up too....


It's 42. 
Dice is plural.  
Hehe.


----------



## 20vKarlos

APS said:


> It's 42.
> Dice is plural.
> Hehe.


That's got to be a winner


----------



## 20vKarlos

20vKarlos said:


> *OK... IT'S HERE!!*
> 
> **Sorry for the poor video! I should have got me a sexy assistant!**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations to StoneJedi*
> 
> StoneJedi, please inbox me your address...
> I will PM Johnny or Whizzer in a little while once the package has been correctly packaged!
> 
> p.s. anyone know how i Embed this video?
> 
> :thumb:


*Can't Believe this happened 100 pages ago! *


----------



## Goodylax

*......*

Red....


----------



## J306TD

Morning everyone who is awake and on here this time of day


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, that was some maths lesson some of you had while i was all tucked up.
Hope you all have a good Friday


----------



## jenks

Dougnorwich said:


> So was I mate pm your address you can have 100ml too


Its OK, thanks for the offer but I won one of the boxes yesterday and already have some c2v3, cheers


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, day off today


----------



## ferted

Pittsy said:


> Morning all, day off today


Hmmm wonder what you're doing all day then? :lol:


----------



## J306TD

ferted said:


> Hmmm wonder what you're doing all day then? :lol:


Sleeping then off back to work for 6pm


----------



## ferted

Also Morning all

Yay post #1500 on the thread, that's got to be worth a prize


----------



## Pittsy

ferted said:


> Hmmm wonder what you're doing all day then? :lol:


Woke up at 0530 again 
It was Mrs P 's birthday on Wednesday and we both had to work so gonna go out for lunch or something :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich

APS said:


> It's 42.
> Dice is plural.
> Hehe.


Good point you better pm me your address


----------



## JordanRaven

Morning all! Wouldn't be up at this time normally, my mum just woke me up because I fitted electric seats to yer car yesterday and she said "the handle isn't moving the seat forward". I thought directional arrows were self explanatory :wall: as a side note, it was bloody cold :doublesho


----------



## WHIZZER

ferted said:


> Also Morning all
> 
> Yay post #1500 on the thread, that's got to be worth a prize


Go on then Ferted - what did you get last time and ill sort something different :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

1 - Danwel WINNER !!!!
2 - vek
3 - JacobDuBois
4 - Paul04
5 - Tightlines
6 - Den656
7 - Alpha Charlie
8 - 
9 - Rollini
10 - 
11 - Tomwvxr
12 - Mark ST
13 - Gleemspray
14 - Kriminal
15 - APS
16 - Kiashuma
17 - clav604
18 - Saul
19 - footfistart
20 - 
21 - 
22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
24 - sicskate
25 - 
26 - starbuck88
27 - Bradleymarky
28 - Dan_h
29 - mikej857
30 - 20vKarlos 
31 - tv86
32 - Goodylax
33 - gammachan
34 - Skinner
35 - Pantypoos
36 - Stumpy90
37 - ArdenVXR
38 - Snewham
39 - Jonnybbad - 
40 - Reece_ - 
41 - SM81 - 
42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
43 - RottenApple
44 - 
45 - 
46 - Dal3D
47 - polac5397
48 - stonejedi
49 - SophieAnn
50 - Goodfella36

*Available Numbers Below *

8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 44, 45.

One more to go !!!!!


----------



## Pittsy

ferted said:


> Also Morning all
> 
> Yay post #1500 on the thread, that's got to be worth a prize


I got post #1000


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> 1 - Danwel WINNER !!!!
> 2 - vek
> 3 - JacobDuBois
> 4 - Paul04
> 5 - Tightlines
> 6 - Den656
> 7 - Alpha Charlie
> 8 -
> 9 - Rollini
> 10 -
> 11 - Tomwvxr
> 12 - Mark ST
> 13 - Gleemspray
> 14 - Kriminal
> 15 - APS
> 16 - Kiashuma
> 17 - clav604
> 18 - Saul
> 19 - footfistart
> 20 -
> 21 -
> 22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
> 23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
> 24 - sicskate
> 25 -
> 26 - starbuck88
> 27 - Bradleymarky
> 28 - Dan_h
> 29 - mikej857
> 30 - 20vKarlos
> 31 - tv86
> 32 - Goodylax
> 33 - gammachan
> 34 - Skinner
> 35 - Pantypoos
> 36 - Stumpy90
> 37 - ArdenVXR
> 38 - Snewham
> 39 - Jonnybbad -
> 40 - Reece_ -
> 41 - SM81 -
> 42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
> 43 - RottenApple
> 44 -
> 45 -
> 46 - Dal3D
> 47 - polac5397
> 48 - stonejedi
> 49 - SophieAnn
> 50 - Goodfella36
> 
> *Available Numbers Below *
> 
> 8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 44, 45.
> 
> One more to go !!!!!


Still that many left, I thought this was all over and done with :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all. I'm still in bed for now and don't feel very well, could be man flu...


----------



## Kimo

Number 10 will win


----------



## Pittsy

44 I reckon


----------



## APS

Dougnorwich said:


> Good point you better pm me your address


Lmao! I was just being pedantic buddy, didn't mean for you to give more stuff away


----------



## stumpy90

Morning peeps! 

I'll have a little bit of AS topaz soon. I can decant a small bottle if anyone wants to give it a whirl. It's good stuff.

First come first serve.......... And please don't ask if you already have it in the man shed that's just sh1t


----------



## tightlines

I will try a sample please stumpy very good of you


----------



## Pittsy

I would like that:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Just took my daughter to school, minus flipping 6, brrrrrr


----------



## stumpy90

tightlines said:


> I will try a sample please stumpy very good of you





Pittsy said:


> I would like that:thumb:


Go on then i'll do 2 lol .......... send me you adressess.


----------



## Mark R5

Well blow me! I left this thread yesterday morning, so that I could get the new house spruced up for the better half so she could just come home and put her feet up.

I come on this morning and there are 10 more pages. We've had two more giveaways and some advanced mathematics!

I was one of those who paid little-no attention at school, certainly where maths is concerned. Can't stand the subject and will go out of my way to not have to do it in my head - it'd make me look the plank I am and it'd take far too long to work out.


----------



## Pittsy

stumpy90 said:


> Go on then i'll do 2 lol .......... send me you adressess.


Cheers stumps:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich

APS said:


> Lmao! I was just being pedantic buddy, didn't mean for you to give more stuff away


strictly speaking though you are correct

you snooze you lose buddy


----------



## APS

Dougnorwich said:


> strictly speaking though you are correct
> 
> you snooze you lose buddy


Lol ok if you insist.  I'll pm you now.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all just woke up! Well last night was fun. Forum wise that is


----------



## stumpy90

Yeah I think Doug was up for talking about the theory of relativity etc.

The trouble is where he lives..... they're ALL relatives.


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> Yeah I think Doug was up for talking about the theory of relativity etc.
> 
> The trouble is where he lives..... they're ALL relatives.


Ooooo burn!


----------



## 20vKarlos

I'm getting bored of nobody having any guesses, so alongside the current Giveaway, here's another from me!

What's included in this giveaway, well that a surprise!

Guess my daughters Name!

Her name IS somewhere in this link - http://www.randomnames.com/allnames.asp?g=f

*Rules*
Have as many guesses as you like, BUT please do not copy the entire list!

You can copy a list of upto *40* names, BUT you will not win! 
If her name is then in a list of 10, I will copy that list of names and I will say guess which one it is!

This will narrow it down.

Just a bit of fun!

*GO*


----------



## bradleymarky

It cant be Olivia again so i will go for Grace or Hannah.


----------



## gammachan

I will have a crack 'Emily'


----------



## cole_scirocco

Something random and nice like Ruby.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Sophie?


----------



## Pittsy

Poppy?


----------



## stumpy90

Hannah?


----------



## Bigoggy

Ellie ?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Chloe?


----------



## Bigoggy

Jessica


----------



## Welshquattro1

Jayne


----------



## Pittsy

Grace?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Charlotte


----------



## Bigoggy

Eva ?


----------



## Pittsy

Emily?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Ella?


----------



## Bigoggy

Paige ?


----------



## Welshquattro1

Amy...


----------



## Pittsy

This could take a long time


----------



## JacobDuBois

Haha indeed it could. Sarah?


----------



## Pittsy

Gretchen?


----------



## Pittsy

Got it.... 
Karla


----------



## Bigoggy

Lidia


----------



## Welshquattro1

Maddison


----------



## JacobDuBois

Stacey?


----------



## Welshquattro1

Holly


----------



## bradleymarky

Abby.


----------



## Pittsy

Miss Worsell?????


----------



## bradleymarky

Katy.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kim??


----------



## JacobDuBois

Cailin?


----------



## Welshquattro1

Rhianna


----------



## Pittsy

Pittsy said:


> Miss Worsell?????


Now that's clever if I do say so myself


----------



## 20vKarlos

All wrong so far...

You guys are more than welcome to copy *upto 40* names and paste it into your reply... I will quote the response that has her name in.

So if you want to get this done quicker, someone start at the top of each column and someone start at the bottom :lol: :thumb:


----------



## gammachan

Lily...


----------



## Bigoggy

Jade ?


----------



## bradleymarky

Ava..


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kyra!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Pittsy, you been searching or did you know my surname from posts I've put up ie PayPal address etc??


----------



## 20vKarlos

JacobDuBois said:


> Kyra!!


*WINNER*

How on earth did you find that so quickly!

I know the Internet is a scary thing! But how the Frogs! Did you find that!!! :doublesho:doublesho

I thought this would at least last an hour! :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

20vKarlos said:


> Pittsy, you been searching or did you know my surname from posts I've put up ie PayPal address etc??


Pp address dude, put 2+2 together
Genius


----------



## bradleymarky

20vKarlos said:


> *WINNER*
> 
> How on earth did you find that so quickly!
> 
> I know the Internet is a scary thing! But how the Frogs! Did you find that!!! :doublesho:doublesho


He knew i was a bus driver within 30 seconds, must be old bill


----------



## Pittsy

Spooky


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> Spooky


Like you said put 2+2 together haha


----------



## Kiashuma

This is great fun, if your not fast your last


----------



## 20vKarlos

It's also the best way to improve security :lol:

If you don't want certain things on the Internet, ask DW to find it and supply a prize, then sit back and wait! 

Karlos is off to tighten a few security holes up :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Whos next to have their privacy invaded


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pick me!


----------



## Wilco

bradleymarky said:


> Whos next to have their privacy invaded


What a great chat up line that would be :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Wilco said:


> What a great chat up line that would be :lol:


Not in my area its not, the normal is "got any ciggies" and your in :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

bradleymarky said:


> Not in my area its not, the normal is "got any ciggies" and your in :thumb:


You must be smoking 60 a day then! And sex is probably daily too by the sounds of it!


----------



## Buck

WHIZZER said:


> 1 - Danwel WINNER !!!!
> 2 - vek
> 3 - JacobDuBois
> 4 - Paul04
> 5 - Tightlines
> 6 - Den656
> 7 - Alpha Charlie
> 8 -
> 9 - Rollini
> 10 -
> 11 - Tomwvxr
> 12 - Mark ST
> 13 - Gleemspray
> 14 - Kriminal
> 15 - APS
> 16 - Kiashuma
> 17 - clav604
> 18 - Saul
> 19 - footfistart
> 20 -
> 21 -
> 22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
> 23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
> 24 - sicskate
> 25 -
> 26 - starbuck88
> 27 - Bradleymarky
> 28 - Dan_h
> 29 - mikej857
> 30 - 20vKarlos
> 31 - tv86
> 32 - Goodylax
> 33 - gammachan
> 34 - Skinner
> 35 - Pantypoos
> 36 - Stumpy90
> 37 - ArdenVXR
> 38 - Snewham
> 39 - Jonnybbad -
> 40 - Reece_ -
> 41 - SM81 -
> 42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
> 43 - RottenApple
> 44 -
> 45 -
> 46 - Dal3D
> 47 - polac5397
> 48 - stonejedi
> 49 - SophieAnn
> 50 - Goodfella36
> 
> *Available Numbers Below *
> 
> 8, 10, 20, 21, 25, 44, 45.
> 
> One more to go !!!!!


Hi Whizzer

I put down for #25 in post 1488 and 20vKarlos confirmed in #1489 last night. So many posts it's hard to keep track. 
Hope that's OK?

Thanks
Buck


----------



## bradleymarky

20vKarlos said:


> You must be smoking 60 a day then! And sex is probably daily too by the sounds of it!


Bus drivers get it every day, all the passengers need a "good f******


----------



## stumpy90

1 - Danwel WINNER !!!!
2 - vek
3 - JacobDuBois
4 - Paul04
5 - Tightlines
6 - Den656
7 - Alpha Charlie
8 - 
9 - Rollini
10 - 
11 - Tomwvxr
12 - Mark ST
13 - Gleemspray
14 - Kriminal
15 - APS
16 - Kiashuma
17 - clav604
18 - Saul
19 - footfistart
20 - 
21 - 
22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
24 - sicskate
25 - buck
26 - starbuck88
27 - Bradleymarky
28 - Dan_h
29 - mikej857
30 - 20vKarlos 
31 - tv86
32 - Goodylax
33 - gammachan
34 - Skinner
35 - Pantypoos
36 - Stumpy90
37 - ArdenVXR
38 - Snewham
39 - Jonnybbad - 
40 - Reece_ - 
41 - SM81 - 
42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
43 - RottenApple
44 - 
45 - 
46 - Dal3D
47 - polac5397
48 - stonejedi
49 - SophieAnn
50 - Goodfella36


Available Numbers Below 

8, 10, 20, 21, 44, 45.


----------



## 20vKarlos

stumpy beat me to the edit :thumb:


Buck said:


> Hi Whizzer
> 
> I put down for #25 in post 1488 and 20vKarlos confirmed in #1489 last night. So many posts it's hard to keep track.
> Hope that's OK?
> 
> Thanks
> Buck


This above is correct buck and Whizzer.
All Up to date now, Sorry buck :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Think I might need a change in career


----------



## Pittsy

Pittsy said:


> Think I might need a change in career


Or wife


----------



## Pittsy

Forty five!!!!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Somebody guess correctly!!!


----------



## Kimo

Why is no one choosing 10 -.-


----------



## bradleymarky

Kimo73 said:


> Why is no one choosing 10 -.-


Why dont you choose it


----------



## Wilco

Put me down for number ten then if nobody else is going to have a go please.


----------



## J306TD

44 from me


----------



## JacobDuBois

This is getting intense!


----------



## Pittsy

Hooray, should have chosen 45though:detailer:


----------



## bradleymarky

I knew i wouldnt win choosing number 51 but the wife made me..


----------



## 20vKarlos

*Updated*

1 - Danwel - WINNER!!!
2 - vek
3 - JacobDuBois
4 - Paul04
5 - Tightlines
6 - Den656
7 - Alpha Charlie
8 - 
9 - Rollini
10 - Wilco
11 - Tomwvxr
12 - Mark ST
13 - Gleemspray
14 - Kriminal
15 - APS
16 - Kiashuma
17 - clav604
18 - Saul
19 - footfistart
20 - 
21 - 
22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
24 - sicskate
25 - Buck
26 - starbuck88
27 - Bradleymarky
28 - Dan_h
29 - mikej857
30 - 20vKarlos 
31 - tv86
32 - Goodylax
33 - gammachan
34 - Skinner
35 - Pantypoos
36 - Stumpy90
37 - ArdenVXR
38 - Snewham
39 - Jonnybbad - 
40 - Reece_ - 
41 - SM81 - 
42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
43 - RottenApple
44 - J306TD
45 - 
46 - Dal3D
47 - polac5397
48 - stonejedi
49 - SophieAnn
50 - Goodfella36

*Available Numbers Below *

8, 20, 21, 45.

*List Updated*

*If you would like to take part in this Giveaway and you don't know how, Select a number from the List above and I (or one of the other kind people in this thread) shall update the thread*

:thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

*If you're going to guess a number you need to copy and paste the list in your reply and pop your name in next to the number*


----------



## Pittsy

I am not entering just suggesting for someone else:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

20vKarlos said:


> *Updated*
> 
> 1 - Danwel - WINNER!!!
> 2 - vek
> 3 - JacobDuBois
> 4 - Paul04
> 5 - Tightlines
> 6 - Den656
> 7 - Alpha Charlie
> 8 -
> 9 - Rollini
> 10 - Wilco WINNER !!!!
> 11 - Tomwvxr
> 12 - Mark ST
> 13 - Gleemspray
> 14 - Kriminal
> 15 - APS
> 16 - Kiashuma
> 17 - clav604
> 18 - Saul
> 19 - footfistart
> 20 -
> 21 -
> 22 - RCMM92 - WINNER!!!
> 23 - Cole_exclusiv - WINNER!!!
> 24 - sicskate
> 25 - Buck
> 26 - starbuck88
> 27 - Bradleymarky
> 28 - Dan_h
> 29 - mikej857
> 30 - 20vKarlos
> 31 - tv86
> 32 - Goodylax
> 33 - gammachan
> 34 - Skinner
> 35 - Pantypoos
> 36 - Stumpy90
> 37 - ArdenVXR
> 38 - Snewham
> 39 - Jonnybbad -
> 40 - Reece_ -
> 41 - SM81 -
> 42 - Jenks - WINNER!!!
> 43 - RottenApple
> 44 - J306TD
> 45 -
> 46 - Dal3D
> 47 - polac5397
> 48 - stonejedi
> 49 - SophieAnn
> 50 - Goodfella36
> 
> *Available Numbers Below *
> 
> 8, 20, 21, 45.
> 
> *List Updated*
> 
> *If you would like to take part in this Giveaway and you don't know how, Select a number from the List above and I (or one of the other kind people in this thread) shall update the thread*
> 
> :thumb:


there you go :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> there you go :thumb:


Can I have 45 then give the prize to someone else whizz?


----------



## 20vKarlos

OH man!!! They think it's all over! It is now!!!


----------



## R7KY D

This thread almost makes me want to put my house up as a prize !! 


That isn't going to happen , But I do have a few bits I could put up , I'll have a sort out


----------



## Guest

What on earth? Left a reply yesterday and now there's a tonne more pages. Unfortunately my lucky number is now unlucky


----------



## muzzer

Last time i looked it was nearly at 150 pages, since then another ten have been added! Still totally amazed my little thread has gone this big


----------



## JacobDuBois

muzzer42 said:


> Last time i looked it was nearly at 150 pages, since then another ten have been added! Still totally amazed my little thread has gone this big


'Still totally amazed my little thread has gone this big' You've not said that before. Cheeeeky


----------



## lewylinto

I like the idea of this, I look forward to joining in! Can I have number 8 if possible please!


----------



## Jack

I'll guess Abby


----------



## cole_scirocco

lewylinto said:


> I like the idea of this, I look forward to joining in! Can I have number 8 if possible please!


You can but it's over now mate!


----------



## bradleymarky

Jack said:


> I'll guess Abby


I already guessed that mate


----------



## WHIZZER

So that's those giveaways sorted - let me look what I have - oh found something .... now how shall I give it away !


----------



## 20vKarlos

Make us chase it Whizzer :lol: think of another small competition! 

Like... Erm... Who is the best on DW, because then everyone will say "I am" meaning them, and I will say "Whizzer" and win :lol:

That's my theory anyway :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Eh?


----------



## Kimo

Told you 10 would win ...


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> So that's those giveaways sorted - let me look what I have - oh found something .... now how shall I give it away !


Maybe the one with the highest post count on this thread? :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Was the winner 10then?


----------



## Kimo

bradleymarky said:


> Why dont you choose it


I won a prize on an early page, unlike others I followed rules and didn't re enter

But 10 always wins for me :lol:


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Was the winner 10then?


Yeah haha


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> So that's those giveaways sorted - let me look what I have - oh found something .... now how shall I give it away !


Come on Whizzer, i have to go to work in 15 minutes


----------



## Guest

Who is this Whizzer? Is he special here?


----------



## cole_scirocco

bradleymarky said:


> Come on Whizzer, i have to go to work in 15 minutes


Haha me too.


----------



## Pittsy

Waiting in the car for Mrs P to come out of the docs, have cleaned the dash twice now


----------



## stumpy90

No......Whizzer is special everywhere...


----------



## Pittsy

Whizzer is whizzer innit


----------



## 20vKarlos

SophieAnn said:


> Who is this Whizzer? Is he special here?


To you love, he is God!

He's one of the DW Admin Guru's and runs the show along with other admin here!

Familiarise yourself with this gent! He is rather kind!


----------



## ferted

WHIZZER said:


> Go on then Ferted - what did you get last time and ill sort something different :thumb:


Thanks Mr. Whizzer, did I ever say you're the bestest admin ever??

pm sent


----------



## bradleymarky

:thumb:Right i`m off to work, back at 9pm. behave yourselfs guys


----------



## Guest

Maybe I'll have to stick around &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## 20vKarlos

SophieAnn said:


> Maybe I'll have to stick around ��


That sounds like a good idea to me :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

First person to guess what's in my pocket, wins it


----------



## Wilco

Right I've sorted a little something out. Back shortly with details of how you win it and what it is.


----------



## Bigoggy

Kimo73 said:


> First person to guess what's in my pocket, wins it


Your hand


----------



## Bigoggy

Its all going off today in here !


----------



## Kimo

Bigoggy said:


> Your hand


Not sure how I'm meant to post that :lol:


----------



## gammachan

Kimo73 said:


> First person to guess what's in my pocket, wins it


Nothing lol


----------



## Kimo

gammachan said:


> Nothing lol


That was quick


----------



## Bigoggy

Kimo73 said:


> Not sure how I'm meant to post that :lol:


I dont know but i could use one lol


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> First person to guess what's in my pocket, wins it


Tonight's lotto/euro ticket!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Bigoggy said:


> I dont know but i could use one lol


Sit on yours for ten minutes, then use it! 
It'll feel like somebody else is doing it for you :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Kimo73 said:


> First person to guess what's in my pocket, wins it


Thanks for the very very kind offer, but i've seen what you keep in your pockets and i want no part of _that_ thank you very much :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> First person to guess what's in my pocket, wins it


It's empty


----------



## Kimo

You're all filthy animals

Not sure as anyone will guess it actually


----------



## JacobDuBois

Keys to the wagon?


----------



## 20vKarlos

After the generosity in this thread, Kimo decides he wants to share...



Nothing


----------



## Kimo

JacobDuBois said:


> Keys to the wagon?


Luckily I thought ahead before posting


----------



## Rollini

20vKarlos said:


> After the generosity in this thread, Kimo decides he wants to share...
> 
> Nothing


He's probably got food in there tbh!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Curious as to where people get there sample bottles and what not from?


----------



## Pittsy

Sausage?


----------



## WHIZZER

SophieAnn said:


> Maybe I'll have to stick around &#55357;&#56396;





JacobDuBois said:


> It's empty


You to know each other ? ? ? ?


----------



## WHIZZER

Hmmm so a little competition - Ok My son plays Cricket what was his best score last year ! 

GO


----------



## JacobDuBois

WHIZZER said:


> You to know each other ? ? ? ?


Not that I know of why?


----------



## 20vKarlos

JacobDuBois said:


> Curious as to where people get there sample bottles and what not from?


Here for me - http://www.naturallythinking.com/categories/Bottles-&-Jars/Plastic-Bottles/


----------



## WHIZZER

JacobDuBois said:


> Not that I know of why?


Just a little gadget we have attached to DW ... has picked something up ....

SophieAnn seems to have multiple personalities using JacobDuBois and SophieAnn sharing the same computer


----------



## 20vKarlos

WHIZZER said:


> Hmmm so a little competition - Ok My son plays Cricket what was his best score last year !
> 
> GO


I don't play cricket, and don't understand the scoring, but how old is your son! That might determine how good he is and narrow it down for me :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

45 not out


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> Here for me - http://www.naturallythinking.com/categories/Bottles-&-Jars/Plastic-Bottles/


Ah cheers bud was looking at similar ones in Wilko


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Hmmm so a little competition - Ok My son plays Cricket what was his best score last year !
> 
> GO


I will enter a guess on the grounds if i am right, the prize goes to the first person to make WHIZZER laugh out loud.

I guess at 64 runs


----------



## JacobDuBois

WHIZZER said:


> Just a little gadget we have attached to DW ... has picked something up ....
> 
> SophieAnn seems to have multiple personalities using JacobDuBois and SophieAnn sharing the same computer


Seems as I'm on my phone I find that hard to believe? Never logged on via a computer I use tappa?


----------



## WHIZZER

20vKarlos said:


> I don't play cricket, and don't understand the scoring, but how old is your son! That might determine how good he is and narrow it down for me :lol:


He was 16 last year if that helps you


----------



## cole_scirocco

WHIZZER said:


> Hmmm so a little competition - Ok My son plays Cricket what was his best score last year !
> 
> GO


120?

I don't get cricket lol.


----------



## Rollini

WHIZZER said:


> Just a little gadget we have attached to DW ... has picked something up ....
> 
> SophieAnn seems to have multiple personalities using JacobDuBois and SophieAnn sharing the same computer


Ip checks :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

JacobDuBois said:


> Seems as I'm on my phone I find that hard to believe? Never logged on via a computer I use tappa?


it ip checks so perhaps you share the same ip provider :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

WHIZZER said:


> Hmmm so a little competition - Ok My son plays Cricket what was his best score last year !
> 
> GO


Is it runs or runs to wickets he's bowled?


----------



## JacobDuBois

WHIZZER said:


> it ip checks so perhaps you share the same ip provider :thumb:


Unless there's something I'm not aware of I'm
Not sure hah


----------



## WHIZZER

Guess so far 

46*
120


----------



## WHIZZER

Kimo73 said:


> Is it runs or runs to wickets he's bowled?


just his highest score in a single game :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Was strange how Sophie signed up and first time he/she posted was in here ...


----------



## Kimo

WHIZZER said:


> just his highest score in a single game :thumb:


Hmm 67 or 79

I'll go 67


----------



## cole_scirocco

88 my guess again


----------



## JacobDuBois

I'd have a guess at 30 not out pretty sure that's the retiring score,


----------



## saul

i'm going for 99.


----------



## Wilco

116. .


----------



## Pittsy

99 :d


----------



## WHIZZER

(* indicates not out)

46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116


----------



## Guest

Urm not really sure what I'm being accused of?


----------



## cole_scirocco

54


----------



## WHIZZER

(* indicates not out)

46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54


----------



## WHIZZER

SophieAnn said:


> Urm not really sure what I'm being accused of?


not being accused of anything just asked if you knew somebody :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Is there a limit on guesses? 

I'd **** myself if hes a bowler and has scored like 1 haha -.-


----------



## WHIZZER

Upto date copy and paste so I can keep an easier eye on things 

(* indicates not out)

46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
__________________


----------



## JacobDuBois

WHIZZER said:


> not being accused of anything just asked if you knew somebody :thumb:


How local would you have to be? Looks like we are both from Devon?


----------



## WHIZZER

Kimo73 said:


> Is there a limit on guesses?
> 
> I'd **** myself if hes a bowler and has scored like 1 haha -.-


Ill help you out he bats


----------



## WHIZZER

Upto date copy and paste so I can keep an easier eye on things 

(* indicates not out)

46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
1


----------



## JacobDuBois

WHIZZER said:


> Ill help you out he bats


What number does he bat though might give a better IDea


----------



## Wilco

JacobDuBois said:


> I'd have a guess at 30 not out pretty sure that's the retiring score,


Pretty sure you'd be playing open age at 16:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

JacobDuBois said:


> How local would you have to be? Looks like we are both from Devon?


On the same network

Ie same house

Same work place

Except you've both been connected in more than one place


----------



## cole_scirocco

46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
1

60


----------



## Kimo

Wilco said:


> Pretty sure you'd be playing open age at 16:thumb:


Correct

Lads have been 12/13 who are in our adult team haha


----------



## muzzer

(* indicates not out)

46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
64*
__________


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> On the same network
> 
> Ie same house
> 
> Same work place
> 
> Except you've both been connected in more than one place


Surely that would be the case for any mobile user? Might work for same company as me or as I have access to any open zone? Would that make a difference


----------



## Kimo

46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
64*
73 - my lucky number


----------



## WHIZZER

JacobDuBois said:


> What number does he bat though might give a better IDea


Depends on the team own age group 1 -4 - age group above 5 Mens team 5 Academy team 5 that give you a hint



Wilco said:


> Pretty sure you'd be playing open age at 16:thumb:


He plays for u16,u17, mens first team (Club) u16/u17/academy County :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

JacobDuBois said:


> Surely that would be the case for any mobile user? Might work for same company as me or as I have access to any open zone? Would that make a difference


If I'm not mistaken there is a number for the network and one for the computer or device ...


----------



## WHIZZER

Kimo73 said:


> 46*
> 120
> 67
> 88
> 30*
> 99
> 116
> 54
> 64*
> 73 - my lucky number
> 60


updated


----------



## JacobDuBois

Must be reasonable player then I'd 50 then if I could


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> If I'm not mistaken there is a number for the network and one for the computer or device ...


Have no idea was just saying does it change as I roam through open zones etc? I'm
Connected to about 60 wifi's through work


----------



## WHIZZER

46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
64*
73 - my lucky number
60
50 

Nobody is right above can we add user names as well now please ( you can have 3 guesses !)


----------



## Guest

good just chrcking


----------



## Pittsy

145:d


----------



## WHIZZER

Guess Whizzer jnrs highest cricket score last year

Clue - he bats /He plays for u16,u17, mens first team (Club) u16/u17/academy County :thumb:


46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
64*
73 - my lucky number
60
50
145 pittsy

Nobody is right above can we add user names as well now please ( you can have 3 guesses !)


----------



## WHIZZER

got to decide what to send --



Clue 2 there is a very close guess amongst those numbers


----------



## JacobDuBois

They detailing world
Cuff links?


----------



## lewylinto

Ill go 118


----------



## WHIZZER

Guess Whizzer jnrs highest cricket score last year

Clue - he bats /He plays for u16,u17, mens first team (Club) u16/u17/academy County 


46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
64*
73 - my lucky number
60
50
145 pittsy
118 lewylinto

Nobody is right above can we add user names as well now please ( you can have 3 guesses !)


----------



## Bigoggy

46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
64*
73 - my lucky number
60
50
145 pittsy
76 bigoggy
86 bigoggy
96 bigoggy


----------



## stumpy90

46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
64*
73 - my lucky number
60
50
145 pittsy
76 bigoggy
86 bigoggy
96 bigoggy
100 - Stumpy90


----------



## WHIZZER

Guess Whizzer jnrs highest cricket score last year ( please copy and paste this post to keep it upto date !) 

Clue - he bats /He plays for u16,u17, mens first team (Club) u16/u17/academy County 


46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
64*
73 - my lucky number
60
50
145 pittsy
118 lewylinto
100 - Stumpy90 
76 bigoggy
86 bigoggy
96 bigoggy 

Nobody is right above can we add user names as well now please ( you can have 3 guesses !)


----------



## 20vKarlos

Guess Whizzer jnrs highest cricket score last year

Clue - he bats /He plays for u16,u17, mens first team (Club) u16/u17/academy County :thumb:


46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
64*
73 - my lucky number
60
50
145 pittsy
146 against Isle of Wight (it better be!)  - 20vKarlos!


----------



## lewylinto

Can I have a guess of 66 for my second one please!


----------



## WHIZZER

20vKarlos said:


> Guess Whizzer jnrs highest cricket score last year
> 
> Clue - he bats /He plays for u16,u17, mens first team (Club) u16/u17/academy County :thumb:
> 
> 46*
> 120
> 67
> 88
> 30*
> 99
> 116
> 54
> 64*
> 73 - my lucky number
> 60
> 50
> 145 pittsy
> 146 against Isle of Wight (it better be!)  - 20vKarlos!


Well done Karlos - good searching !!! :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Edit - I WIN


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> Can someone edit the above as we've all posted at the same time


Paha owned it Karlos


----------



## gammachan

62 for the little guys score


----------



## stumpy90

46*
120 
67
88
30*
99
116 
54 
64*
73 - my lucky number
60
50
145 pittsy
118 lewylinto
100 - Stumpy90 
89 - Stumpy90
31 - Stumpy90
76 bigoggy
86 bigoggy
96 bigoggy


----------



## lewylinto

Damn! I'm getting well into this like!


----------



## JacobDuBois

What academy he play for?


----------



## WHIZZER

So Karlos wins his top score last year was indeed 146 versus Isle of Wight - send me your address ....


----------



## WHIZZER

JacobDuBois said:


> What academy he play for?


He plays for Berkshire and is now at Gloucestershire as well :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

WHIZZER said:


> He plays for Berkshire and is now at Gloucestershire as well :thumb:


Ah nice one congrats mate you must be proud I played at East Devon for cricket and Devon for rugby!


----------



## Wilco

He's a fair player then whizzer, 146 takes some getting no matter who its against:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

1258:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

JacobDuBois said:


> Ah nice one congrats mate you must be proud I played at East Devon for cricket and Devon for rugby!


Indeed have watch him grow into a fine player



Wilco said:


> He's a fair player then whizzer, 146 takes some getting no matter who its against:thumb::thumb:


Indeed, one of a few innings that was a joy to watch - aggressive batsman - he average 74.5 with a strike rate of 96.77 for Berkshire last year :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

146, fair play to the lad

I was always the red inker haha


----------



## Wilco

Time for a new comp?
I think this is a fairly decent prize so earn it guys lol. The Miura and Revolutions are as good as new, the Helios has about 50% remaining. The samples and shampoo are all new.










Two questions and you need to get both parts correct, comp is open to all.

Q1. Of all the Lsps I've used which did I give the highest rating to?

Q2. I represented England at junior level cricket, which country did I make my Test debut against?

Hope this is ok Whizzer?
Btw there could well be one or two other bits added to the parcel when I have another look later.


----------



## Kimo

Wilco said:


> Time for a new comp?
> I think this is a fairly decent prize so earn it guys lol. The Miura and Revolutions are as good as new, the Helios has about 50% remaining. The samples and shampoo are all new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions and you need to get both parts correct, comp is open to all.
> 
> Q1. Of all the Lsps I've used which did I give the highest rating to?
> 
> Q2. I represented England at junior level cricket, which country did I make my Test debut against?
> 
> Hope this is ok Whizzer?
> Btw there could well be one or two other bits added to the parcel when I have another look later.


Gyeon can coat

India


----------



## JacobDuBois

Don't think research helped with these answers tbh. Good prizes though guys very generous


----------



## Pittsy

Bmd morpheus 
New Zealand


----------



## saul

well done all


----------



## WHIZZER

WILCOS is the new competition now



Wilco said:


> Time for a new comp?
> I think this is a fairly decent prize so earn it guys lol. The Miura and Revolutions are as good as new, the Helios has about 50% remaining. The samples and shampoo are all new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions and you need to get both parts correct, comp is open to all.
> 
> Q1. Of all the Lsps I've used which did I give the highest rating to?
> 
> Q2. I represented England at junior level cricket, which country did I make my Test debut against?
> 
> Hope this is ok Whizzer?
> Btw there could well be one or two other bits added to the parcel when I have another look later.


----------



## WHIZZER

KIMO

Gyeon can coat
India


PITTSY
Bmd morpheus 
New Zealand

SAUL

Gyeon Can coat
South Africa


----------



## saul

Gyeon Can coat

South Africa


----------



## stumpy90

Gawd knows.... bit oo hard that one.
Nice little bundle though, someone will be over the moon with that!


----------



## WHIZZER

updated lets copy and paste chaps



WHIZZER said:


> KIMO
> 
> Gyeon can coat
> India
> 
> PITTSY
> Bmd morpheus
> New Zealand
> 
> SAUL
> 
> Gyeon Can coat
> South Africa


----------



## Kimo

Pure guess work all round tbh


----------



## Wilco

stumpy90 said:


> Gawd knows.... bit oo hard that one.
> Nice little bundle though, someone will be over the moon with that!


Some of the info is out there matey


----------



## Pittsy

Obsession phantom
New Zealand


----------



## WHIZZER

KIMO

Gyeon can coat
India


PITTSY
Bmd morpheus 
New Zealand

or
Obsession phantom
New Zealand 

SAUL

Gyeon Can coat
South Africa


----------



## gammachan

KIMO



Gyeon can coat

India





PITTSY

Bmd morpheus 

New Zealand



SAUL



Gyeon Can coat

South Africa


Gammachan
Gyeon can coat
****stan


----------



## gammachan

**** stan don't know y it starred it lol


----------



## saul

can we have more than 1 guess?


----------



## saul

polymer net shield
England


----------



## Wilco

saul said:


> can we have more than 1 guess?


as many as you want mate.


----------



## JacobDuBois

How old are u wilco out of
Curiousity


----------



## Kimo

Can coat

Zimbabwe


----------



## Kiashuma

Kimo73 said:


> First person to guess what's in my pocket, wins it


Your hand :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Obsession phantom 
India


----------



## Wilco

jacobdubois said:


> how old are u wilco out of
> curiousity


40


----------



## saul

can coat
england


----------



## Wilco

The correct answers have been posted just not together yet.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Obsession phantom Australia


----------



## Kimo

Can coat

New Zealand


----------



## gammachan

KIMO



Gyeon can coat

India





PITTSY

Bmd morpheus 

New Zealand



SAUL



Gyeon Can coat

South Africa


Gammachan
Gyeon can coat
****stan

Gammachan

Gyeon Can coat 
Australia


----------



## Pittsy

Obsession phantom 
Scotland


----------



## JacobDuBois

Obsession phantom
Sri lanka


----------



## Kimo

Phantom 

India


----------



## Kimo

Phantom 

Zimbabwe


----------



## Pittsy

Obsession phantom 
Ireland


----------



## Kiashuma

This is flying, about 20 pages since i was last on, cant keep count! Whats happening?


----------



## Pittsy

Holland?
Obsession phantom


----------



## saul

polymer net shield
West Indies


----------



## JacobDuBois

Phantom West Indies


----------



## Pittsy

Obsession phantom 
South Africa


----------



## Wilco

Kimo73 said:


> Phantom
> 
> Zimbabwe


We have a winner chaps. Kimo send me your details mate


----------



## Pittsy

Obsession phantom 
Sri Lanka


----------



## Kimo

Woo thanks 

Now who's address do I give this time


----------



## Pittsy

Darn, Sooooo close


----------



## JacobDuBois

Wilco said:


> We have a winner chaps. Kimo send me your details mate


Haha congrats did see that on Google that was my next one


----------



## Pittsy

Me please?


----------



## Kimo

JacobDuBois said:


> Haha congrats did see that on Google that was my next one


Why what did you search for? Lol

I just like India and Zimbabwe :lol:


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Me please?


If you've ever swapped or bought anything off me in the past then maybe

Who knows ahaha


----------



## 20vKarlos

I shall be back at 3:30... Don't start the next one without me will you:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> If you've ever swapped or bought anything off me in the past then maybe
> 
> Who knows ahaha


Sorry not yet


----------



## Kimo

20vKarlos said:


> I shall be back at 3:30... Don't start the next one without me will you:lol: :thumb:


No one actually guessed what was in my pocket

It's never gonna be guessed though so ill do a proper give away later


----------



## Pittsy

I said a little sausage, can't be wrong at that


----------



## Pittsy

20vKarlos said:


> I shall be back at 3:30... Don't start the next one without me will you:lol: :thumb:


Laters karlos :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> Why what did you search for? Lol
> 
> I just like India and Zimbabwe :lol:


Haha England u19's cricket tour 1993 hence why I asked his age


----------



## Wilco

Lol well done. Was under 17s though when I first played.


----------



## sm81

Gyeon cancoat
Australia


----------



## JacobDuBois

I meant u18's think that's what you said


----------



## tightlines

Bloody hell had no signal where I was working today come back on and trawled though nearly 30 pages, some finally won the last box, there are loads of people who play cricket, sone has something in there pocket which I think is a penknife, and also there is two people allegedly using the same IP address.
Any way reading all those
Posts made the journey back to yard easier


----------



## Wilco

JacobDuBois said:


> I meant u18's think that's what you said


I actually said junior level but didn't state what age group. Pm me your details I'll send you something anyway mate :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Edit double post


----------



## Pittsy

What ho tight:wave:


----------



## stumpy90

tightlines said:


> Bloody hell had no signal where I was working today come back on and trawled though nearly 30 pages, some finally won the last box, there are loads of people who play cricket, sone has something in there pocket which I think is a penknife, and also there is two people allegedly using the same IP address.
> Any way reading all those
> Posts made the journey back to yard easier





tightlines said:


> Bloody hell had no signal where I was working today come back on and trawled though nearly 30 pages, some finally won the last box, there are loads of people who play cricket, sone has something in there pocket which I think is a penknife, and also there is two people allegedly using the same IP address.
> Any way reading all those
> Posts made the journey back to yard easier


You can say that again!


----------



## 20vKarlos

I'm Back! and this time I'm at my desk!

Quicker responses :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Welcome back


----------



## 20vKarlos

Pittsy said:


> Welcome back


Did you miss me? :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Oh yes


----------



## 20vKarlos

:thumb:

No it's time to be old people and sit indoors all evening staring at the computer screen to see who is going to win what :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

This forum is killing my phone battery lucky my works van had a USB charger


----------



## Pittsy

I am at 22%


----------



## Kimo

So many questions I could ask

Which do i choose


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> So many questions I could ask
> 
> Which do i choose


What colour car do you drive


----------



## Kiashuma

Pittsy said:


> I am at 22%


Phone battery or mentally :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Only phone battery, mental age is more like 15


----------



## Kiashuma

Pittsy said:


> Only phone battery, mental age is more like 15


:lol: out for a few ciders in the park then tonight :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

oh look what arrived today - thanks to PowerMaxed ....


----------



## JacobDuBois




----------



## Bigoggy

Coooool !!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

:doublesho I :doublesho
:doublesho Would :doublesho
:doublesho Like :doublesho
:doublesho To :doublesho
:doublesho Try :doublesho
:doublesho Some :doublesho
:doublesho Power :doublesho
:doublesho Maxed :doublesho
:doublesho Gear :doublesho


----------



## WHIZZER

#Ill take some next week into work and let the fun begin !


----------



## JacobDuBois

WHIZZER said:


> #Ill take some next week into work and let the fun begin !


I'd love to see your stash haha


----------



## Criptop

I am so glad I discovered this forum just over a year ago, a forum from the very top drawer - it helped to ward off cabin fever when I was off work for over a month due to an unplanned operation and has given me a really enjoyable hobby along with a wealth of information. I will try and have a dig through what I have and see if I can find something to offer up as a prize 

On another note, will the Autoglym T-Shirt as below be made a prize? I'm a big fan of Autoglym stuff and would definitely enter the competition for it!



WHIZZER said:


> Found more stuff !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and already have stuff left over this is going to be Epic !


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> What ho tight:wave:


Hello :wave:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Put my sticker on the car yesterday, was very hard work to remove it though and lost a couple of the dots for the site, but its on and looks sweet I'll take a pic when I can!


----------



## 20vKarlos

how did you apply it Cole?


----------



## Pittsy

Wowzers whizzer, that is alot of powermaxed goodness:thumb:


----------



## Alpha Charlie

I went to bed approx 0800 and this was on page 151 post #1508.

Nobody could ever say this was a quiet forum, you gobsh1tes.


----------



## WHIZZER

Criptop said:


> I am so glad I discovered this forum just over a year ago, a forum from the very top drawer - it helped to ward off cabin fever when I was off work for over a month due to an unplanned operation and has given me a really enjoyable hobby along with a wealth of information. I will try and have a dig through what I have and see if I can find something to offer up as a prize
> 
> On another note, will the Autoglym T-Shirt as below be made a prize? I'm a big fan of Autoglym stuff and would definitely enter the competition for it!


indeed it will what size are you ?


----------



## Kimo

Do we have a list of everyone who's won so far?


----------



## cole_scirocco

20vKarlos said:


> how did you apply it Cole?


Applied pressure to it then peeled off the backing paper, looks pretty decent though to be fair


----------



## 20vKarlos

cole_exclusiv said:


> Applied pressure to it then peeled off the backing paper, looks pretty decent though to be fair


Next time, Apply pressure onto the back of the backing paper with a damp cloth, it'll be easy to pull off then :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> Do we have a list of everyone who's won so far?


I could create one... But it would take a while :lol:


----------



## Kimo

Should use a card to run over the backing


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> Should use a card to run over the backing


If it's got bubbles... then yes, if not there isn't any reason to. running a card over is the same as a damp cloth, as they both do the same thing, but the cloth also makes it easier to remove the backing paper :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Kiashuma said:


> :lol: out for a few ciders in the park then tonight :lol:


Nothing so exciting, cooking pizzas for Mrs and miss P, normal old man's stuff:thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Kimo73 said:


> Do we have a list of everyone who's won so far?


If there is such a list 
I'm not on it :wave:

:lol::lol:


----------



## Pittsy

What's in ya pocket then Kimo?:thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> What's in ya pocket then Kimo?:thumb:


Been on your mind all day


----------



## APS

I can't believe I'm sat at the services in the car catching up on all this. 

Still, would be boring if there was Nowt to read.


----------



## GleemSpray

I am trying to think of something I could give away that might be of interest to anyone here.


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> What's in ya pocket then Kimo?:thumb:


I think it's a penknife with a thing for getting stoned out of horses hoofs and making holes in belts


----------



## cole_scirocco

20vKarlos said:


> Next time, Apply pressure onto the back of the backing paper with a damp cloth, it'll be easy to pull off then :thumb:


Ahh never thought of that


Kimo73 said:


> Should use a card to run over the backing


Or that either.

Cheers for that gents.


----------



## Kimo

I'm splitting what I don't already have from wilco and a load of stuff of my own and sending it out. So may be 1 parcel or two 

Just the choice of either a comp or choose people


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> I'm splitting what I don't already have from wilco and a load of stuff of my own and sending it out. So may be 1 parcel or two
> 
> Just the choice of either a comp or choose people


If you do a comp make it hard and long winded like the others definitely made a good bit of fun and nice to get some more people on board!


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> What's in ya pocket then Kimo?:thumb:


Frankfurter

Not a small sausage


----------



## stonejedi

Continuing on from my Mix&Blend Thread,i have 3 wax samples up for grabs i will make some kind of comp and give them away,all i ask is who ever wins one puts a quick review with some picture's up of my newly named mix&blend wax "HULK SMASH".SJ.


----------



## pantypoos

tightlines said:


> a thing for getting stoned...


:lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> Frankfurter
> 
> Not a small sausage


I knew I wasn't far off, I was gonna say a jumbo sausage 
If I don't get a prize for that ^^^:lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

stonejedi said:


> Continuing on from my Mix&Blend Thread,i have 3 wax samples up for grabs i will make some kind of comp and give them away,all i ask is who ever wins one puts a quick review with some picture's up of my newly named mix&blend wax "HULK SMASH".SJ.


Awesome Stone! looking forward to it!

On a side note, I'm currently on Page 53 seeing who has received prizes! expect the list to go up LATE tonight! (after the Football) :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Originally Posted by tightlines View Post
a thing for getting stoned...


pantypoos said:


> :lol:


stupid phone :devil:


----------



## pajd

Is anyone giving away beer?


----------



## tightlines

i have a few cans in the fridge, just washing down my lamb chops


----------



## JacobDuBois

golftdi said:


> Is anyone giving away beer?


Come out tomorrow night. Plenty of beer about then!


----------



## bradleymarky

Looks like i missed 2 comps today :wall: at leat you all behaved :doublesho


----------



## 20vKarlos

C'MON CAMEBRIDGE!!!! Beat them Manks!!! 
(they're playing rather well, currently holding out for a draw!)

p.s. I don't even support them :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> C'MON CAMEBRIDGE!!!! Beat them Manks!!!


Just flicked that on 0-0 still come on Camebridge!


----------



## ferted

Camebridge?
Is that a new town somewhere??


----------



## tightlines

ferted said:


> Cambridge?
> Is that a new town somewhere??


when they don't play football they row a boat when thats finished they ride a bike to learn stuff to beat oxford on university challenge


----------



## ferted

I know about the place
Many many years ago it was the only bridge over the river Cam
hence why it's called CAMBRIDGE


----------



## JacobDuBois

Watch out for the grammar police


----------



## tightlines

tightlines said:


> When they aren't playing football they are rowing boats. When that's finished they ride a bike to educate themselves to ensure they beat Oxford on University Challenge.


Any better?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Right guys. Both prizes have been boxed up and will be posted tommorow to the winners. Be sure to post a pic up when you get it.


----------



## stumpy90

Bugger, we had another comp!?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

stumpy90 said:


> Bugger, we had another comp!?


It's for my comp that was posted last night.
Go back 40! Pages and you will see it.

40 pages in 24hrs Jesus lol ..


----------



## stumpy90

Ah! Thanks, I'm loosing track. I just think that if I post 
"Lucy, Emily, 15, bus driver, pen knife, century not out, India, e=mc2" every so often I might win something.


----------



## tightlines

well guys and girls another great day on this thread im off to bed,night all the 3 that are looking :wave:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Night bud and all


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

stumpy90 said:


> Ah! Thanks, I'm loosing track. I just think that if I post
> "Lucy, Emily, 15, bus driver, pen knife, century not out, India, e=mc2" every so often I might win something.


You not won anything yet either?


----------



## 20vKarlos

*The following is a list is made up of 3 elements.

Winners Name - Post they were declared a winner - Person generously giving away!

So... Here is the winners circle (list) - From the begining!*

S29nta - Post 7 - Whizzer
Soulboy - Post 22 - Whizzer
Kiashuma - Post 35 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 36 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 37 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 80 - Whizzer
Wilco - Post 80 - Whizzer
Dougnorwich - Post 82 - Whizzer
Alan W - Post 114 - Whizzer
andspenka - Post 134 - Whizzer
J036TD - Post 134 - Whizzer
Farquhar - Post 156 - Johnnyopolis
JoranRaven - Post 160 - Whizzer
Golftdi - Post 175 - Whizzer
_* Dooka wanted to spread the love - Post 186* 
* Whizzer told Dooka to choose someone - Post 215*_* <--- Still not happened.*
Starburst - 216 - Whizzer
_* Whizzer told Spoony to choose someone - Post 218*
* Spoony Chose Kimo73 - Post 222*_
Kimo73 - Post 222 - Whizzer/Spoony
Stumpy90 - Post 224 - Whizzer
_*Stumpy90 donated to ArdenVXR - Post 233*_
White Night - Post 270 - Whizzer
Tightlines - Post 282 - Whizzer
JJ0063 - Post 366 - Whizzer
Potter88 - Post 492 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 500 - 20vKarlos
Ed_Veedub - 512 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Welshquattro1 - 519 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Dubber - Post 539 - Whizzer/Alan W
Jenks - Post 553 - Whizzer
Kriminal - Post 553 - Whizzer
Ferted - Post 554 - Whizzer
lmc Leeroy - Post 560 - Johnnyopolis
Pittsy - Post 561 - Johnnyopolis
Bigoggy - Post 621 - Johnnyopolis
Shug - Post 637 - Whizzer
The_Weasel - Post 731 - Whizzer
mikej857 - Post 744 - Whizzer
JacobDuBois - Post 777 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 796 - Kiashuma
JacobDuBois - Post 820 - BradleyMarky
JJ0063 - Post 990 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 990 - Whizzer
Hunty - Post 991 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 1010 - Kiashuma
CaptainDuff - Post 1034 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 1185 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
RCMM92 - Post 1299 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Jenks - Post 1322 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Stumpy90 - Post 1330 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 1382 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Kimo73 - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_170
Saul - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_70
JacobDuBois - Post 1457 - Dougnorwich
APS - Post 1502 - Dougnorwich
Ferted - Post 1504 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post - 1516 - Stumpy90
Tightlines - Post 1516 - Stumpy90
JacobDuBois - Post 1563 - 20vKarlos
Wilco - Post 1593 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
20vKarlos - Post 1703 - Whizzer
Kimo73 - Post 1756 - Wilco
*-- 59 Prizes to date--*

*The above list will be Copied when I get a chance to copy it and update it... It'll usually be later in the evening!

I think its safe to say, Whizzer and Johnny are being rather Generous! *

Personally, I would like to see some of those that have won SEVERAL times, to contribute to this thread by giving something away.
This thread needs to remain a Giving as well as Receiving thread! You cant just expect to keep winning, sooner or later, someone will get annoyed!

Night Gents!


----------



## Kimo

My second one has been donated to someone, they'll find out by surprise when it lands in the post

I'll do a give away tomorrow too


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> My second one has been donated to someone, they'll find out by surprise when it lands in the post
> 
> I'll do a give away tomorrow too


If you don't mind, I shall wait until they post it up (You'll have to let me know) and I can sort the list out accordingly if that's OK Kimo :thumb:


----------



## saul

I'll sort some stuff out over the weekend too...


----------



## Jonnybbad

Well done to all the winners


----------



## 20vKarlos

Looking forward to the week ahead!


----------



## Kimo

Noticed white roc has been giving and won nowt do he wins half of my comp

The other can be fought out


----------



## Goodylax

*Thanks Stumpy!*

Big thanks to Stumpy for sending this



I'd love to go to Waxstock, but don't see it happening anytime soon 
So, things from it are the next best thing, and impossible to get unless some nice sends it over:thumb:
Thanks bud!

Keep the generosity in this thread going, and let's get more of the forum involved! I plan on doing a fun contest / giveaway soon


----------



## stonejedi

stonejedi said:


> Continuing on from my Mix&Blend Thread,i have 3 wax samples up for grabs i will make some kind of comp and give them away,all i ask is who ever wins one puts a quick review with some picture's up of my newly named mix&blend wax "HULK SMASH".SJ.


Good morning:wave: following on from this^^^I have decided to ask a simple question for the first of one of my samples,Guess the make and model of my first car when i passed my driving test?Rules one Guess per post but you can have another guess 1 complete hour after your first guess and so on,it just makes it fair for everyone involvedNo multiple answers in a single post ,they will be ignored,you have been warned:devil:.Winners of a wax sample to give a mini review with pics and a brief description of what they thought about it:thumb:Good Luck.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

Vw polo, 2005


----------



## Farquhar

Austin Metro


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> Vw polo, 2005


No year needed matejust make and model:thumb:,try again in 1 hour.SJ.


----------



## J306TD

Vauxhall Nova


----------



## Pittsy

:thumb:Oh, miss read, cheers sj


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, missed owt?


----------



## Starburst

Good morning ladies and gentlemen. :wave:

Wow, the prizes just keep on coming. Great forum and community, fantastic stuff. Good luck to everyone and have a nice weekend.


----------



## Pittsy

Ford orion?


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## danwel

Nova SR


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> Morning all


Morning fella


----------



## bradleymarky

datsun 120y


----------



## R14CKE

Suzuki swift ..... Great effort on the wax pal looks a nice colour !


----------



## J306TD

Ford escort


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all


----------



## stumpy90

Austin maestro


----------



## jenks

Vw golf?

Thanks Whizzer and jonnyopolis, received my prize today and very nice indeed. I will get pics up later just going out for my archery lesson.


----------



## polac5397

fiesta


----------



## JacobDuBois

I'm gonna sit out of stones comp I've won a fair bit. Just looking at what I'm able to give away as my arsenal of detailing stuff isn't very big at all


----------



## Kiashuma

A renault clio


----------



## stumpy90

Goodylax said:


> Big thanks to Stumpy for sending this
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to go to Waxstock, but don't see it happening anytime soon
> So, things from it are the next best thing, and impossible to get unless some nice sends it over:thumb:
> Thanks bud!
> 
> Keep the generosity in this thread going, and let's get more of the forum involved! I plan on doing a fun contest / giveaway soon


If you do ever make it over, make sure you ask Larry Cosilla if he wants to pop along too!


----------



## WHIZZER

Goodylax said:


> Big thanks to Stumpy for sending this
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to go to Waxstock, but don't see it happening anytime soon
> So, things from it are the next best thing, and impossible to get unless some nice sends it over:thumb:
> Thanks bud!
> 
> Keep the generosity in this thread going, and let's get more of the forum involved! I plan on doing a fun contest / giveaway soon


So send me your address and I'll send u a wax stock sticker :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Lots to giveaway, still need to collect the wax sample pots and small bottles as well ! New comp on Monday then


----------



## Bigoggy

Vauxhall corsa ?


----------



## bradleymarky

Ford Ka.


----------



## Sicskate

Peugeot 106


----------



## cole_scirocco

I'll guess Citroen Saxo.


----------



## stonejedi

No winners as yet,i'm afraid.SJ.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Mini metro


----------



## Kimo

Fiat 500


----------



## bradleymarky

Volkswagen Beetle..


----------



## APS

stonejedi said:


> No winners as yet,i'm afraid.SJ.


How old are you SJ??


----------



## APS

Mini

A four letter word is too small for the forum?! Lol


----------



## Pittsy

Ford anglia?


----------



## gammachan

Vauxhall corsa


----------



## stonejedi

APS said:


> How old are you SJ??


No tips cheeky.SJ.


----------



## APS

Narrow it down to a decade??


----------



## Bigoggy

Ford cortina


----------



## R14CKE

Austin allegro


----------



## J306TD

Metro?


----------



## cole_scirocco

Ford Capri.


----------



## stonejedi

APS said:


> Narrow it down to a decade??


19th century.SJ.


----------



## 20vKarlos

*The following is a list is made up of 3 elements.

Winners Name - Post they were declared a winner - Person generously giving away!

So... Here is the winners circle (list) - From the begining!*

S29nta - Post 7 - Whizzer
Soulboy - Post 22 - Whizzer
Kiashuma - Post 35 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 36 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 37 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 80 - Whizzer
Wilco - Post 80 - Whizzer
Dougnorwich - Post 82 - Whizzer
Alan W - Post 114 - Whizzer
andspenka - Post 134 - Whizzer
J036TD - Post 134 - Whizzer
Farquhar - Post 156 - Johnnyopolis
JoranRaven - Post 160 - Whizzer
Golftdi - Post 175 - Whizzer
_* Dooka wanted to spread the love - Post 186* 
* Whizzer told Dooka to choose someone - Post 215*_* <--- Still not happened.*
Starburst - 216 - Whizzer
_* Whizzer told Spoony to choose someone - Post 218*
* Spoony Chose Kimo73 - Post 222*_
Kimo73 - Post 222 - Whizzer/Spoony
Stumpy90 - Post 224 - Whizzer
_*Stumpy90 donated to ArdenVXR - Post 233*_
White Night - Post 270 - Whizzer
Tightlines - Post 282 - Whizzer
JJ0063 - Post 366 - Whizzer
Potter88 - Post 492 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 500 - 20vKarlos
Ed_Veedub - 512 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Welshquattro1 - 519 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Dubber - Post 539 - Whizzer/Alan W
Jenks - Post 553 - Whizzer
Kriminal - Post 553 - Whizzer
Ferted - Post 554 - Whizzer
lmc Leeroy - Post 560 - Johnnyopolis
Pittsy - Post 561 - Johnnyopolis
Bigoggy - Post 621 - Johnnyopolis
Shug - Post 637 - Whizzer
The_Weasel - Post 731 - Whizzer
mikej857 - Post 744 - Whizzer
JacobDuBois - Post 777 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 796 - Kiashuma
JacobDuBois - Post 820 - BradleyMarky
JJ0063 - Post 990 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 990 - Whizzer
Hunty - Post 991 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 1010 - Kiashuma
CaptainDuff - Post 1034 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 1185 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
RCMM92 - Post 1299 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Jenks - Post 1322 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Stumpy90 - Post 1330 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 1382 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Kimo73 - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_170
Saul - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_70
JacobDuBois - Post 1457 - Dougnorwich
APS - Post 1502 - Dougnorwich
Ferted - Post 1504 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post - 1516 - Stumpy90
Tightlines - Post 1516 - Stumpy90
JacobDuBois - Post 1563 - 20vKarlos
Wilco - Post 1593 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
20vKarlos - Post 1703 - Whizzer
Kimo73 - Post 1756 - Wilco
Goodylax - Post 1873 - Whizzer

*-- 60 Prizes to date--*

*The above list will be Copied when I get a chance to copy it and update it... It'll usually be later in the evening!*


----------



## JordanRaven

stonejedi said:


> 19th century.SJ.


The benz then? Not many to choose from in that era


----------



## tightlines

im out for the day, will pop on when i can have fun people good luck to everyone having a go at the comps :thumb::wave::wave:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Morning all (late morning) 
Hope you all have a great day guessing! 

when you have your second guess, can you make it a little easier for me by putting the phrase below in your post... It'll help me and Stumpy90 later!

My second guess - (insert number)

Or even better, would be a list of first guesses and second guesses all In one post :thumb:
---------------

I'm out all day today (from this point onwards) so I shall be back late tonight! 
It would be good to see this competition lasting all day and even tomorrow! :thumb: 

No hints! This is hard! Good luck everyone!


----------



## stonejedi

Bigoggy said:


> Ford cortina


Sorry mate i must of missed your post,"ding"ding"ding"ding We have a winner Here,my first car was a mark4 Ford cortina,congrats mate pm me your details for delivery.SJ.


----------



## bradleymarky

Well dont Bigoggy :thumb:


----------



## APS

stonejedi said:


> 19th century.SJ.


Ahhhh, that's easy then. 
The Benz-patent motorwagen.

As it was the only car made in the 19th century 😉


----------



## stonejedi

I am in the process of thinking up another comp for the other wax's:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> I am in the process of thinking up another comp for the other wax's:thumb:.SJ.


Sweeeeet Jedi :thumb:


----------



## Criptop

WHIZZER said:


> indeed it will what size are you ?


Generally fit a Small/Medium, but no worries if the T-Shirt is a different size


----------



## J306TD

20vKarlos said:


> bradleymarky - Volkswagen Beetle
> J306TD - metro (which one? Austin and Mini already taken (MG or Rover))
> 
> *If only I'd have waited 5 minutes! DOH *


I meant MG


----------



## Pittsy

I did a little review this morning:thumb:
Pretty chuffed with it, have a look:
http:// http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=354687


----------



## Bigoggy

Wooo hulk smaaash thanks sj !!!!!!


----------



## Bigoggy

Pittsy said:


> I did a little review this morning:thumb:
> Pretty chuffed with it, have a look:
> http:// http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=354687


Good review that mate


----------



## Pittsy

Bigoggy said:


> Good review that mate


Thank you very much, I was trying some thing new with the pictures and was pleased with the way they came out:thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Kimo73 
saul

Your prizes have just been sent. Make sure you post a pic up when you get them


----------



## dillinja999

renault 5


----------



## Goodylax

stumpy90 said:


> If you do ever make it over, make sure you ask Larry Cosilla if he wants to pop along too!


That would be an awesome trip for me, I'd bring a notepad 
Thanks again man!



WHIZZER said:


> So send me your address and I'll send u a wax stock sticker :thumb:


Thanks Whizzer, you are the bee knees my friend :thumb:
PM coming in a bit

Karlos- I see I was added to the list- does that refer to Whizzer's offer to me or referring to the one Stumpy sent? Either way, the Stumpster needs a little credit


----------



## J306TD

Renault 19


----------



## JacobDuBois

Great now my days gonna be **** EPC light come on and car in limp mode! Fml


----------



## Mark R5

Please forgive me, I cannot go through 30 something pages - it'd all be over by then. What is/are the ongoing challenge at the moment? 

Astounded by the generosity of this forum. Once I have a stock take of what isn't needed I too will sort a prize for you fine bunch.


----------



## Mark R5

JacobDuBois said:


> Great now my days gonna be **** EPC light come on and car in limp mode! Fml


What car is it? My ST did this, it just needed a new battery. Hopefully a simple fix for you too.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Mark ST said:


> What car is it? My ST did this, it just needed a new battery. Hopefully a simple fix for you too.


It's a mk2 TT :/ hopefully it's a simple fix


----------



## J306TD

JacobDuBois said:


> It's a mk2 TT :/ hopefully it's a simple fix


Do you have a fault code reader?


----------



## Mark R5

JacobDuBois said:


> It's a mk2 TT :/ hopefully it's a simple fix


Nice. Yeah hopefully mate. Typical for them to play up on a weekend when not everywhere is open.


----------



## JacobDuBois

J306TD said:


> Do you have a fault code reader?


Unfortunately not. Waiting on a friend and I've got a busy night. Really didn't need this today of all days :/


----------



## 20vKarlos

Goodylax said:


> Karlos- I see I was added to the list- does that refer to Whizzer's offer to me or referring to the one Stumpy sent? Either way, the Stumpster needs a little credit


Can you inbox me the post number that Stumpy said you were a winner please Goody, I will then add it to the list later this evening bud :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

JacobDuBois said:


> Unfortunately not. Waiting on a friend and I've got a busy night. Really didn't need this today of all days :/


Ohh no. Not what you need. Where abouts are you?


----------



## JacobDuBois

J306TD said:


> Ohh no. Not what you need. Where abouts are you?


I'm in exeter Devon. Engine management light is on aswell now :/ it's in limp mode


----------



## stumpy90

Tightlines + Pittsy


If you can bear with me I'm trying to sort a couple of bottles so will send some topaz as soon as I can.


----------



## dillinja999

pug 106


----------



## Pittsy

stumpy90 said:


> Tightlines + Pittsy
> 
> If you can bear with me I'm trying to sort a couple of bottles so will send some topaz as soon as I can.


No worries fella,  when ever you are ready.:thumb:
It's too bleeding cold to go outside anyway


----------



## JacobDuBois

Scanning as fuel pressure regulator sensor circuit any ideas?


----------



## Goodylax

stumpy90 said:


> Go on Goody, send me your address!


Post #766 Karlos :thumb: thanks


----------



## Kimo

Right so whiteroc has won half of my prize 

The other will be a cross of two winners that fight it out to win

So

Where have I been today??


----------



## J306TD

Work?


----------



## Pittsy

Darlington


----------



## J306TD

Can we guess more than once?


----------



## Bigoggy

Kimo73 said:


> Right so whiteroc has won half of my prize
> 
> The other will be a cross of two winners that fight it out to win
> 
> So
> 
> Where have I been today??


A car show ?


----------



## stonejedi

first person to post up a picture of your user name with todays date on the same paper for proof but the picture has to be taken outside thoughgets "HULK SMASH" sample 2.Ready set go.SJ.


----------



## Bigoggy

stonejedi said:


> first person to post up a picture of your user name with todays date on the same paper for proof but the picture has to be taken outside thoughgets "HULK SMASH" sample 2.Ready set go.SJ.


Oooo whos it gunna be


----------



## Kimo

Hour between posts, max 3 posts 

Exact place

Ie johns house etc


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## Pittsy

There you go:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

SWMBO is out tonight so I ain't going to be moving of here


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> There you go:thumb:


All yours bruv:thumb: pm me your delivery details.SJ.


----------



## tightlines

stumpy90 said:


> Tightlines + Pittsy
> 
> If you can bear with me I'm trying to sort a couple of bottles so will send some topaz as soon as I can.


No problem mate


----------



## Goodylax

Parent's house


----------



## J306TD




----------



## tightlines

Just having a quick pit stop while out,caught up all the good feeling


----------



## stonejedi

J306TD sorry but pittsy pipped you to the post.SJ.


----------



## J306TD

Darn it Ohh well lol


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> All yours bruv:thumb: pm me your delivery details.SJ.


Cheers fella, on it:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Well done Pittsy


----------



## jenks

The toilet


----------



## stonejedi

The last "HULK SMASH" will be up for grabs tomorrow so keep your eyes peeled,going to give it some thought and come up with something*("quietly rubbing my hands together with a sly smile")*:devil:.SJ.


----------



## Kimo

Well known person


----------



## Bigoggy

Have u been to rollinis house ? Lol


----------



## J306TD

Have you been to Whizzer?


----------



## Kimo

Nope.


----------



## jenks

The post office


----------



## APS

You been for a pint with the queen??
She drank me under the table last time....


----------



## J306TD

Hmm 40 mins to think of somewhere or someone


----------



## cole_scirocco

Kimo73 said:


> Right so whiteroc has won half of my prize
> 
> The other will be a cross of two winners that fight it out to win
> 
> So
> 
> Where have I been today??


Parents.


----------



## Pittsy

Northampton?


----------



## Bigoggy

Gym boxing


----------



## Kimo

A place 

Not a town


----------



## stumpy90

Harry ramsdens


----------



## APS

Kimo73 said:


> A place
> 
> Not a town


Thought you just said a well known person??


----------



## Kimo

APS said:


> Thought you just said a well known person??


It is

But suggestions of town names isn't a place

I'm looking for exact location


----------



## Bigoggy

Is stumpy on the right track ?


----------



## Pittsy

Queen vic


----------



## Pittsy

Frankie and bennies?


----------



## J306TD

Any more clues Kimo?


----------



## jenks

Robin hood airport


----------



## Kimo

Giving a location will give it away

You may find them lurking on here though ...


----------



## J306TD

Have a visited CarChem in Newstead?


----------



## Rollini

I know where you've been! Do I win?


----------



## Mark R5

Sherwood Forest to visit Robin Hood?


----------



## gammachan

The toilet


----------



## Kimo

Rollini said:


> I know where you've been! Do I win?


-.-

:lol:


----------



## jenks

Auto Finesse hq


----------



## Rollini

Kimo73 said:


> -.-
> 
> :lol:


:driver:

Just bring the prizes to me next week lol


----------



## jenks

Auto smart hq


----------



## jenks

Rollini 's


----------



## J306TD

Rollini's who is in Nottingham


----------



## Dougnorwich

Dogging in public toilet ?


----------



## Sicskate

Clean and shiny Hq??

I'm almost tempted to have a dig around and chuck a package together?

I know I have a full bottle of AF revive somewhere??


----------



## Rollini

jenks said:


> Rollini 's





J306TD said:


> Rollini's who is in Nottingham


Nah I was at work today/drove to London.


----------



## pajd

The moon


----------



## R14CKE

Dookas place ?


----------



## Bigoggy

Bigoggy said:


> Have u been to rollinis house ? Lol


Tried that


----------



## Kimo

R14CKE said:


> Dookas place ?


Ding ding ding

Round 2

To go into competition with r14cke for a head to head

At what time did I arrive ...

1 guess per hour

First to get the exact time or closest by the time 12.30pm


----------



## gammachan

10:45


----------



## APS

12.30pm?


----------



## jamesy

11:15


----------



## 5kinner

11:23


----------



## J306TD

11.49


----------



## Pittsy

12:45


----------



## J306TD

Did we finish 20vKarlos game?


----------



## Pittsy

Is dookas place in Northampton?


----------



## Dougnorwich

02.45am


----------



## jenks

9.17?


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> Is dookas place in Northampton?


Abington to be precise


----------



## Pittsy

Ahhhh, pretty close...
Not bad for a random guess


----------



## R14CKE

I'm wondering about how this "fighting" is going to happen


----------



## J306TD

R14CKE said:


> I'm wondering about how this "fighting" is going to happen


Hmm wash mitts at dawn hehe


----------



## stumpy90

25:61


----------



## jenks

Big thanks to Jonnyopolis, my prize turned up today, cant wait to try this stuff out. The Haribo lasted about 1 min after my son saw them.



:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

:doubleshoWho's fighting?:doublesho


----------



## stumpy90

Wow that's a cracking little bundle!!


----------



## Pittsy

jenks said:


> Big thanks to Jonnyopolis, my prize turned up today, cant wait to try this stuff out. The Haribo lasted about 1 min after my son saw them.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb::thumb:


Loverly little present, prefer tangtastics personally :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Over 200 pages? Wow i am flabbergasted that this keeps growing


----------



## s29nta

muzzer42 said:


> Over 200 pages? Wow i am flabbergasted that this keeps growing


amazing isnt it, i was sat in the brew room at work all those days ago and saw your original post and put how goods that? never thought it was going to carry on like this!:thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

I cleaned my local superdrug out of their travel bottles, but there wasn't enough for what I wanted, so my giveaway will be held until I get enough bottles to make it worthwhile! Can't find any of those measuring mini glasses either, 3 tescos in and still none to be found :wall:


----------



## Bigoggy

JoranRaven said:


> I cleaned my local superdrug out of their travel bottles, but there wasn't enough for what I wanted, so my giveaway will be held until I get enough bottles to make it worthwhile! Can't find any of those measuring mini glasses either, 3 tescos in and still none to be found :wall:


Home bargain have cheap 100ml sample bottles try there


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> Home bargain have cheap 100ml sample bottles try there


Have never seen one of those  will see where my closest one is, Wilkinson sell them, but not my local one :wall:

The closest one is a bit far, got a large retail park close, I am sure somewhere must have some


----------



## cole_scirocco

Got my stuff today off Jonny. .



massive thank you for the opportunity! Really appreciate it matey.


----------



## Mark R5

It's worth winning just for the Haribos.....kids and grown ups....  I'm a kid in a grown ups body


----------



## Pittsy

Mark ST said:


> It's worth winning just for the Haribos.....kids and grown ups....  I'm a kid in a grown ups body


That's what Mrs P says about me most days


----------



## R14CKE

cole_exclusiv said:


> Got my stuff today off Jonny. .
> 
> 
> 
> massive thank you for the opportunity! Really appreciate it matey.


Think I need to buy a zaino or detailing world mug !
Great prizes


----------



## Bigoggy

Mark ST said:


> It's worth winning just for the Haribos.....kids and grown ups....  I'm a kid in a grown ups body


I scoffed my haribo before the mrs and baby found them lol


----------



## cole_scirocco

R14CKE said:


> Think I need to buy a zaino or detailing world mug !
> Great prizes


I know I'm made up with the mug Haha!! The haribo I ate on my way out to my meal with my girlfriend tonight haha!

Once again, thank you so much Johnny!


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Is dookas place in Northampton?


Outskirtsish yeah, gave the clue of a place not town 

Someone's quite close on time


----------



## jenks

Hoping my mug gets a run out tomorrow while cleaning the cars


----------



## J306TD

11.56


----------



## J306TD

Kimo73 said:


> Outskirtsish yeah, gave the clue of a place not town
> 
> Someone's quite close on time


Thought you wanted the town?


----------



## J306TD

How much is a DW mug? Can't find them in the shop.


----------



## Mark R5

J306TD said:


> How much is a DW mug? Can't find them in the shop.


Don't worry about the price.....hang around here and win one


----------



## Mark R5

I might have to bribe (pay) someone with Haribos to keep an eye on this thread for me whilst I'm at work tomorrow. For the last 3/4 days I've literally missed about 60 pages and however many prizes haha. 50/50 split seems fair


----------



## J306TD

Mark ST said:


> I might have to bribe (pay) someone with Haribos to keep an eye on this thread for me whilst I'm at work tomorrow. For the last 3/4 days I've literally missed about 60 pages and however many prizes haha. 50/50 split seems fair


This thread moves at a page every 3 minutes


----------



## Kimo

J306TD said:


> Thought you wanted the town?


I said the exact place, not the town 

Still can guess the time tho


----------



## Bigoggy

11:45 ?


----------



## J306TD

Kimo73 said:


> I said the exact place, not the town
> 
> Still can guess the time tho


I still got till 00.17 till I can guess again


----------



## rory1992

11.40


----------



## J306TD

11.27


----------



## saul

12.28.


----------



## JordanRaven

07:00 long day


----------



## ferted

I'm going 11.30


----------



## gammachan

1300hrs


----------



## APS

12.40


----------



## J306TD

Night all.


----------



## Bigoggy

J306TD said:


> Night all.


Some of us are only half way through a 12 hour night shift here


----------



## 20vKarlos

*
Updated!

The following is a list is made up of 3 elements.

Winners Name - Post they were declared a winner - Person generously giving away!

So... Here is the winners circle (list) - From the begining!*

S29nta - Post 7 - Whizzer
Soulboy - Post 22 - Whizzer
Kiashuma - Post 35 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 36 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 37 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 80 - Whizzer
Wilco - Post 80 - Whizzer
Dougnorwich - Post 82 - Whizzer
Alan W - Post 114 - Whizzer
andspenka - Post 134 - Whizzer
J036TD - Post 134 - Whizzer
Farquhar - Post 156 - Johnnyopolis
JoranRaven - Post 160 - Whizzer
Golftdi - Post 175 - Whizzer
_* Dooka wanted to spread the love - Post 186* 
* Whizzer told Dooka to choose someone - Post 215*_* <--- Still not happened.*
Starburst - 216 - Whizzer
_* Whizzer told Spoony to choose someone - Post 218*
* Spoony Chose Kimo73 - Post 222*_
Kimo73 - Post 222 - Whizzer/Spoony
Stumpy90 - Post 224 - Whizzer
_*Stumpy90 donated to ArdenVXR - Post 233*_
White Night - Post 270 - Whizzer
Tightlines - Post 282 - Whizzer
JJ0063 - Post 366 - Whizzer
Potter88 - Post 492 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 500 - 20vKarlos
Ed_Veedub - 512 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Welshquattro1 - 519 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Dubber - Post 539 - Whizzer/Alan W
Jenks - Post 553 - Whizzer
Kriminal - Post 553 - Whizzer
Ferted - Post 554 - Whizzer
lmc Leeroy - Post 560 - Johnnyopolis
Pittsy - Post 561 - Johnnyopolis
Bigoggy - Post 621 - Johnnyopolis
Shug - Post 637 - Whizzer
The_Weasel - Post 731 - Whizzer
mikej857 - Post 744 - Whizzer
JacobDuBois - Post 777 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 796 - Kiashuma
JacobDuBois - Post 820 - BradleyMarky
JJ0063 - Post 990 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 990 - Whizzer
Hunty - Post 991 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 1010 - Kiashuma
CaptainDuff - Post 1034 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 1185 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
RCMM92 - Post 1299 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Jenks - Post 1322 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Stumpy90 - Post 1330 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 1382 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Kimo73 - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_170
Saul - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_70
JacobDuBois - Post 1457 - Dougnorwich
APS - Post 1502 - Dougnorwich
Ferted - Post 1504 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post - 1516 - Stumpy90
Tightlines - Post 1516 - Stumpy90
JacobDuBois - Post 1563 - 20vKarlos
Wilco - Post 1593 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
20vKarlos - Post 1703 - Whizzer
Kimo73 - Post 1756 - Wilco
Goodylax - Post 1873 - Whizzer
WhiteRoc - Post 1849 - Kimo
Bigoggy - Post 1898 - StoneJedi
Pittsy - Post 1939 - StoneJedi

*The above list will be Copied when I get a chance to copy it and update it... It'll usually be late each night*


----------



## 20vKarlos

Bigoggy said:


> Some of us are only half way through a 12 hour night shift here


Which means you can pop back in every hour and have a guess! :lol:


----------



## Bigoggy

I won a hulk wax from sj too mate

#1898


----------



## Bigoggy

20vKarlos said:


> Which means you can pop back in every hour and have a guess! :lol:


And its just that time now  il go 11:35


----------



## 20vKarlos

J306TD said:


> Did we finish 20vKarlos game?


Yes sir! This finished a lot quicker than I'd hoped it would! :lol:



Bigoggy said:


> I won a hulk wax from sj too mate


Now I've gotta go see which post :thumb: thanks bud


----------



## 20vKarlos

My first guess will be 9:30am please Kimo :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

#1898 i think


----------



## 20vKarlos

Bigoggy said:


> #1898 i think


Sure was bud! :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

9:05 am


----------



## dan_h

12:25


----------



## APS

10.47


----------



## Bigoggy

10 45


----------



## ferted

I'll go 11.20 this time


----------



## gammachan

0938 this time


----------



## Bigoggy

10:35


----------



## jamesy

10:51


----------



## J306TD

12.17


----------



## Bigoggy

10:25


----------



## J306TD

Bigoggy said:


> Some of us are only half way through a 12 hour night shift here


I finished my 12 hour nights Saturday morning


----------



## Pittsy

12:28


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, missed anything?


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> Outskirtsish yeah, gave the clue of a place not town
> 
> Someone's quite close on time


That was pretty flipping close on Northampton


----------



## Bigoggy

J306TD said:


> I finished my 12 hour nights Saturday morning


1 down and one to go. Off to bed in a min for me


----------



## J306TD

11.37


----------



## Kimo

2 people are a couple mins each side of the exact time


----------



## tightlines

Morning pittsy, morning all


----------



## J306TD

Morning tightlines


----------



## J306TD

Ooo getting close now guys


----------



## tightlines

Morning J306TD


----------



## ferted

11.28


----------



## stonejedi

Right first things first Goodmorning :wave: I hope everyone had a good nights sleep.Sample 3 giveaway of "HULK SMASH"(The last one) is a 3 part question.Part One is:Name all the actors who played the characters in this picture.










Part Two is: post up a picture of the millennium falcon.

Part Three is:Another outside one i'm afraid *(my son's idea this time so it stays)*Username and Todays date on a piece of paper by a street light outside i.e...lamp post *(street light has to be visable too,not on just visablehope its not raining where you are)*so it seems my son is as crafty as me:lol:.All answers pictures etc... in a single post first one to accomplish this Quest!!!:lol: correctly wins.Don't forget it's the last Bespoke pot of Green Gold "HULK SMASH WAX".On your marks, get set,GO!!!.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

Damn I know these but already won:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

11.33


----------



## J306TD

I'm too lazy for this one rofl


----------



## bradleymarky

10.27


----------



## Pittsy

And it's cold outside


----------



## Pittsy

11:23


----------



## stonejedi

J306TD said:


> I'm too lazy for this one rofl


It's all just abit of fun,ask yourself how hard is it really,to get something for free,your not doing a days work for it you know:lol:.SJ.


----------



## J306TD

stonejedi said:


> It's all just abit of fun,ask yourself how hard is it really,to get something for free,your not doing a days work for it you know:lol:.SJ.


I know but if I go out means the dog will want a walk and I haven't got ready for that yet


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> And it's cold outside


Bless!!!you got one already,i guess when it's cold outside you phone in sick.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

J306TD said:


> I know but if I go out means the dog will want a walk and I haven't got ready for that yet


By the sound's of things there is no rush,i'm popping to the shop's now so i will check back later.The rules are set in stone!!!(pun intended)and im not changing them,so there.SJ.


----------



## gammachan

Mark Hamill- luke skywalker
Harrison ford- Han Solo
Carrie fisher- princess Leah 
Peter mayhew- chewbacca



















Did I make it lol


----------



## J306TD

stonejedi said:


> By the sound's of things there is no rush,i'm popping to the shop's now so i will check back later.The rules are set in stone!!!(pun intended)and im not changing them,so there.SJ.


Haha like it. It's a Sunday morning so it's going to be a sloow start


----------



## gammachan

So hard taking a photo on your phone with the baby in the other


----------



## J306TD

gammachan said:


> Did I make it lol


Great photo. Wish the weather was like that here


----------



## stonejedi

gammachan its all your's mate:thumb:well done for making the effort.pm your delivery details.SJ.


----------



## gammachan

Lol well it's bloody hot here in Australia melting 38 degrees today


----------



## J306TD

gammachan said:


> Lol well it's bloody hot here in Australia melting 38 degrees today


My brother and sister are over there at the moment. Sister in Sydney and brother on the east coast farming


----------



## gammachan

It's a good time of the just so hot I am sure they will be enjoying the festivities of Australia Day tomorrow


----------



## Pittsy

Good work gamma:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

gammachan said:


> It's a good time of the just so hot I am sure they will be enjoying the festivities of Australia Day tomorrow


Yer my brother is flying down to Sydney for 3 days


----------



## J306TD

11.18


----------



## S63

stonejedi said:


> gammachan its all your's mate:thumb:well done for making the effort.pm your delivery details.SJ.


Australia :doublesho


----------



## Sicskate

Wait one cotton picking minute...

That looks like an electric pylon, not a lamp post!!


----------



## muzzer

Last time i looked, this was on 201 pages.


----------



## APS

10.33

Nice comp SJ


----------



## J306TD

muzzer42 said:


> Last time i looked, this was on 201 pages.


Haha I know it's going well today


----------



## J306TD

10.52


----------



## gammachan

1410hrs


----------



## Rollini

10:35


----------



## stonejedi

S63 said:


> Australia :doublesho


It's not a problem mate:thumb:the world's a big place,and Detailing World brings all nations of people together under one roof with are love for detailing,_*I LOVE IT:argie:*_.SJ.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Second guess - 10:30am


----------



## muzzer

stonejedi said:


> It's not a problem mate:thumb:the world's a big place,and Detailing World brings all nations of people together under one roof with are love for detailing,_*I LOVE IT:argie:*_.SJ.


This and goodylax posting stuff from the us to wales proves just what a great place DW is. Glad WHIZZER started this all by sending me that little gift :thumb:


----------



## Reece_

woah 210 pages :lol::lol:

but Morning all


----------



## J306TD

11.17


----------



## bradleymarky

I wonder what the next task will be for a prize. Wear a balaclava and have your user name and date on a bit of paper in the photo


----------



## cole_scirocco

bradleymarky said:


> I wonder what the next task will be for a prize. Wear a balaclava and have your user name and date on a bit of paper in the photo


Got a balaclava somewhere lol.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

bradleymarky said:


> I wonder what the next task will be for a prize. Wear a balaclava and have your user name and date on a bit of paper in the photo


Hmmmmm thats not a bad idea.

Ok im in a good mood.
1st person to post a pic of this gets a little something from me.

Go!!.....


----------



## bradleymarky

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150125_114506_zpsgww2nvdp.jpg.html]


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

bradleymarky said:


> [URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150125_114506_zpsgww2nvdp.jpg.html]


Hahaha 
what is a bit concerning is that you have a balaclava..
pm your address


----------



## bradleymarky

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Hahaha
> what is a bit concerning is that you have a balaclava..
> pm your address


The Wife was clearing out the shoe cupboard and at the same time i was putting me mesto up for swaps on the forum, she found the balaclava and shouted me if i still wanted it


----------



## Rollini

Nobody guessed the time yet?


----------



## Goodylax

stonejedi said:


> It's not a problem mate:thumb:the world's a big place,and Detailing World brings all nations of people together under one roof with are love for detailing,_*I LOVE IT:argie:*_.SJ.


That's the spirit Jedi :thumb:
I think a little Sunday fun is in order. Contest coming later


----------



## J306TD

Rollini said:


> Nobody guessed the time yet?


Dunno. We're waiting on Kimo


----------



## Kimo

Not yet


----------



## Rollini

J306TD said:


> Dunno. We're waiting on Kimo


Nobody's got it right if he would have popped up saying so.

I'm gonna go check my texts and see what time he messaged me yesterday lol.

Should give me a good idea there!


----------



## J306TD

Rollini said:


> Nobody's got it right if he would have popped up saying so.
> 
> I'm gonna go check my texts and see what time he messaged me yesterday lol.
> 
> Should give me a good idea there!


Haha that's cheating lol


----------



## bradleymarky

10.46.


----------



## R14CKE

What times the cut off I'm out and about with 19% battery


----------



## 20vKarlos

R14CKE said:


> What times the cut off I'm out and about with 19% battery


12:30pm


----------



## J306TD

No more guesses from me as my next one is due at 12.45


----------



## stonejedi

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Hmmmmm thats not a bad idea.
> 
> Ok im in a good mood.
> 1st person to post a pic of this gets a little something from me.
> 
> Go!!.....


Are bradley is smart mate,you walked straight into that,he was to prepared for my liking Looooool:lol:.SJ.


----------



## J306TD

stonejedi said:


> Are bradley is smart mate,you walked straight into that,he was to prepared for my liking Looooool:lol:.SJ.


Haha I agree. Well done to Bradley on that one


----------



## 20vKarlos

11:47am


----------



## Kimo

If you've used up guesses then you can post at 12.30 as a final effort


----------



## Kimo

J306TD said:


> Haha that's cheating lol


I text him after I'd been there a while


----------



## J306TD

kimo73 said:


> if you've used up guesses then you can post at 12.30 as a final effort


11.39


----------



## ferted

12.12


----------



## 20vKarlos

10:40 if it's not been posted already


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> I text him after I'd been there a while


So, rollini, what time was the text!!

This will help narrow down to the nearest hour!


----------



## Kimo

J306TD said:


> 11.49


Early guess was very close



20vKarlos said:


> 11:47am


Bingo

Apologies, I thought it was 10.47 or I'd have stopped the contest :lol:

2 minutes to go and he wins

So then

R14AKE vs Karlos

Was going to do an overall winner but I'll be nice and do 2, one slightly better

I'll think of the contest


----------



## Rollini

Finally. Haha


----------



## 20vKarlos

No I have to fight!   


:devil::devil:Bring it on then!!! :lol:

Woohoo!


----------



## Kimo

I'm washing me car and me mums then I'll post the battle


----------



## 20vKarlos

Give us a rough time Kimo... Footballs on at half three :thumb: :lol:


----------



## ferted

Who's better 20vkarlos or R14cke??
Ony one way to find out...

...FIGHT:devil::devil:


----------



## Kimo

20vKarlos said:


> Give us a rough time Kimo... Footballs on at half three :thumb: :lol:


Might do it after dinner then ha


----------



## J306TD

Kimo73 said:


> Early guess was very close
> 
> Bingo
> 
> Apologies, I thought it was 10.47 or I'd have stopped the contest :lol:
> 
> 2 minutes to go and he wins
> 
> So then
> 
> R14AKE vs Karlos
> 
> Was going to do an overall winner but I'll be nice and do 2, one slightly better
> 
> I'll think of the contest


Darn so close aswel


----------



## R14CKE

20vKarlos said:


> Give us a rough time Kimo... Footballs on at half three :thumb: :lol:


No football worth watching today ...... It's all about Monday night


----------



## J306TD

I ain't a football fan anyway. But SWMBO will be home at 14.45 so that will be me off here till this evening


----------



## bradleymarky

J306TD said:


> I ain't a football fan anyway. But SWMBO will be home at 14.45 so that will be me off here till this evening


Exactly. football is for girls :wave:


----------



## The_Weasel

bradleymarky said:


> The Wife was clearing out the shoe cupboard and at the same time i was putting me mesto up for swaps on the forum, she found the balaclava and shouted me if i still wanted it


Thank god she didn't dig out your mankini :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

The_Weasel said:


> Thank god she didn't dig out your mankini :lol:


I wear that on Saturdays with my balaclava :argie: the Wife seems to like it, maybe she thinks i`m someone else :doublesho


----------



## The_Weasel




----------



## J306TD

bradleymarky said:


> I wear that on Saturdays with my balaclava :argie: the Wife seems to like it, maybe she thinks i`m someone else :doublesho


Maybe you should dress your wife up as someone else hehe


----------



## bradleymarky

J306TD said:


> Maybe you should dress your wife up as someone else hehe


I always try and imagine shes someone else...shes watching what i`m typing so i cant.........shes gone


----------



## JacobDuBois

You guys/girls don't have talk some rubbish. It's been a day and there's so many more posts! Luckily I'm in bed all day curing my hangover and thinking of how to fix my car :/


----------



## bradleymarky

JacobDuBois said:


> You guys/girls don't have talk some rubbish. It's been a day and there's so many more posts! Luckily I'm in bed all day curing my hangover and thinking of how to fix my car :/


I bet you can hear a fly fart at 30 yards..


----------



## JacobDuBois

bradleymarky said:


> I bet you can hear a fly fart at 30 yards..


Not quite sure what that's meant to mean


----------



## 20vKarlos

I shall be popping in and out, here and there


----------



## muzzer

Popping out y'say?? you need new zips mate


----------



## JordanRaven

I managed to get some more little bottles, not the best in the world, but there will be an array of products, may be enough for 2 giveaways. For the first one you have to guess what I have been doing today (after shopping). I will get them posted sometime next week as and when I get some spare time. 

1 guess every hour until someone gets it, fire away


----------



## stonejedi

Cooking.SJ


----------



## gammachan

Gardening


----------



## JacobDuBois

Cleaning the car?


----------



## tightlines

keeping out if this one iv won twice, I am going to do a competition later or tomorrow see how this one goes o.
Iv found something informer I had so will put that up with other bits.


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> Cleaning the car?


:lol: obviously didn't see my car picture yesterday, maybe next week!

None correct so far


----------



## JacobDuBois

JoranRaven said:


> :lol: obviously didn't see my car picture yesterday, maybe next week!
> 
> None correct so far


Could've gone off roading to get the shopping?


----------



## Sicskate

Did you go to nandos?


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> Could've gone off roading to get the shopping?


It looks like it, apart from one door, had to change it!


----------



## JordanRaven

Sicskate said:


> Did you go to nandos?


Definitely not :doublesho once was enough!


----------



## stumpy90

Cinema


----------



## Sicskate

Ok, I've started putting a small package together...



I think I might need to bulk it out a bit more??


----------



## 20vKarlos

Sicskate said:


> Ok, I've started putting a small package together...
> I think I might need to bulk it out a bit more??


That's quality!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Sicskate said:


> Ok, I've started putting a small package together...
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might need to bulk it out a bit more??


What does it consist of? Quality presentation though.


----------



## JordanRaven

Sicskate said:


> Ok, I've started putting a small package together...
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might need to bulk it out a bit more??


Is that a poundland packet, looks very similar to the ones I got today


----------



## JordanRaven

stumpy90 said:


> Cinema


Nope although I may do later


----------



## ferted

Going to work?


----------



## JordanRaven

ferted said:


> Going to work?


No, had one day at work and caused me stress so I made sure I am not until February


----------



## Sicskate

Yep, pound land special  

I won't say what's in it, I wouldn't put anything in that I wouldn't use.


----------



## 20vKarlos

JoranRaven said:


> I managed to get some more little bottles, not the best in the world, but there will be an array of products, may be enough for 2 giveaways. For the first one you have to guess what I have been doing today (after shopping). I will get them posted sometime next week as and when I get some spare time.
> 
> 1 guess every hour until someone gets it, fire away


You went to shops :lol:

Then sat on DW!


----------



## JordanRaven

None correct so far, I won't give clues because any clue will give it away haha!


----------



## 20vKarlos

I changed mine above Joran, as you said "what have I been doing" implying that you could quite possibly still be doing it :lol:


----------



## JordanRaven

20vKarlos said:


> I changed mine above Joran, as you said "what have I been doing" implying that you could quite possibly still be doing it :lol:


Haha, very cheeky! No I finished the task, then came on here, reaping the benefit of completing my task


----------



## bradleymarky

Baby sitting.


----------



## JordanRaven

bradleymarky said:


> Baby sitting.


Thankfully no, the nephew is being looked after by my mum


----------



## 20vKarlos

Will be back in an hour then


----------



## Pittsy

Made a cake?


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> Made a cake?


No, but now I wish I had


----------



## JacobDuBois

Cooked a roast?


----------



## gammachan

Watching tv


----------



## JordanRaven

gammachan said:


> Watching tv


Don't have a TV box to watch any! Only catch up, but no not today


----------



## JordanRaven

JacobDuBois said:


> Cooked a roast?


No, eaten one though


----------



## GleemSpray

... I have absolutely no idea what is going on in this thread now.

Every time I log in, its grown by a couple of pages and its starting to read like the " _first thing in your head_ " thread, with people just typing random looking words and numbers


----------



## Dougnorwich

Best we have another prize then

So here's a sample pot of BMD Taurus, I liked it so much I bought the big pot

It's only done one panel so as good as full

To win it, please don't already have it let someone else have a bash

The question is what wine am I currently brewing in the spare room, it's 30 bottles which is bubbling away nicely....so answers go like "carrot wine"

Good luck


----------



## polac5397

nice merlot?


----------



## GleemSpray

TFR Wine ?


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ll say Elderberry.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Sugarsnap Cider  


I'm actually confused, are we trying to guess the name of your home brew?

Or are you going to pick the one you like?


----------



## Sicskate

Toffee wine?


----------



## Kimo

Wine wine


----------



## stonejedi

carrot wine:lol:I already have a piston filled to the brim with taurus:argie:Good luck guys.SJ.


----------



## bradleymarky

Can we guess as many times as we like or are they rules and stipulations...


----------



## muzzer

Rosehip


----------



## Pittsy

Ginger beer


----------



## Pittsy

Perry?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pear cider?


----------



## Pittsy

Mead?


----------



## Dougnorwich

Sure just keep on guessing as many times as you like 

It might not be a country wine

But it's deffo not a cider or a beer


----------



## bradleymarky

Raspberry.


----------



## Dougnorwich

bradleymarky said:


> Raspberry.


Who are you calling a raspberry


----------



## Bigoggy

Apricot wine ?


----------



## bradleymarky

Potato wine


----------



## Pittsy

Blackberry wine?


----------



## Pittsy

Loganberry wine


----------



## Bigoggy

Rhubarb wine ?


----------



## bradleymarky

Has to be Nettle wine.


----------



## Bigoggy

Nettle wine ? Lol


----------



## Pittsy

Apple wine


----------



## Pittsy

Pear wine?


----------



## Pittsy

Gissa clue doug?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Sangria


----------



## bradleymarky

Pittsy said:


> Gissa clue doug?


He did say it might not be a country wine so possibly not fruit or veg......


----------



## Bigoggy

Goosberry wine ?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Grape wine :lol:

Peach Wine
Strawberry Wine
Berry Wine


----------



## Pittsy

But not a beer/cider mmmmm


----------



## Bigoggy

Wine gums lol


----------



## Pittsy

Ketchup?


----------



## GleemSpray

Its a Mulled wine ?


----------



## Pittsy

Chutney?


----------



## tightlines

hes locked his mrs up thats the whine


----------



## jenks

Rhubarb wine?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Sauvignon Blanc?
Merlot?

Still no idea what's happening :lol: 
I'm just naming wines!


----------



## bradleymarky

Hedgerow.


----------



## jenks

Rice wine
Poteen
Moonshine


----------



## DUBNBASS

I have just put a tread up if anyone fancys a review in the Northampton area


----------



## 20vKarlos

Woodfordes Wherry 

Are you actually brewing a wine? Not an ale? Cherry? A wax :lol:


----------



## JordanRaven

Everyone's time has reset for my competition just to let you guys know


----------



## Pittsy

He said it was bubbling so must be cooking?


----------



## Dougnorwich

None of the above

Although I do fancy trying a gooseberry wine 

This one is my wife's favorite


----------



## Pittsy

Jam?:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich

20vKarlos said:


> Woodfordes Wherry
> 
> Are you actually brewing a wine? Not an ale? Cherry? A wax :lol:


No not a beer it's a wine


----------



## bradleymarky

Orange.
Cabbage.
Apple


----------



## Pittsy

Redcurrant wine


----------



## Pittsy

Crab apple
Plum
Raisin wines


----------



## Dougnorwich

Here it is


----------



## Pittsy

Cheers Douglas:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

No idea


----------



## bradleymarky

Apfelwien.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Doug - rosè

Raven - you were tidying your house!


----------



## Bigoggy

Barley wine ?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Damson 

Crab apple 

Logan berry?


----------



## Pittsy

Quince?


----------



## Pittsy

Sloe?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Bordeaux wine


----------



## JordanRaven

20vKarlos said:


> Doug - rosè
> 
> Raven - you were tidying your house!


Nope, quite the opposite!


----------



## Dougnorwich

No it's a white one

Drunk by my wife's relative

Here the link to him

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renzo_Dalmazzo


----------



## Pittsy

Diy :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Parsnip.
Raisin


----------



## Pittsy

Rakia?


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> Diy :thumb:


Took longer than expected! Pm me your address, will get them out as soon as I can


----------



## bradleymarky

Chianti.


----------



## jenks

Sgroppino


----------



## Bigoggy

Cabernet sauvignon


----------



## jenks

Prosecco


----------



## 20vKarlos

Abruzzo
Basilicata
Calabria
Vino


----------



## jenks

Home brewed Italian wine?


----------



## gammachan

Orange wine


----------



## Dougnorwich

jenks said:


> Home brewed Italian wine?


Pmsl you nob


----------



## Pittsy

Piemonte?


----------



## Pittsy

Grappa?


----------



## Dougnorwich

Come on this probably the best known italian White wine


----------



## jenks

Dougnorwich said:


> Pmsl you nob


We have a winner?:lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Soave?


----------



## bradleymarky

Asti
Gavi
Fracati.
Orvieto
Soave.
Verdicchio.


----------



## Pittsy

JoranRaven said:


> Took longer than expected! Pm me your address, will get them out as soon as I can


Cheers JoranRaven :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

Pinot grigio?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Zidarich?


----------



## jenks

Pinot grigio


----------



## 20vKarlos

Any of these?? :lol: 


Valle d’Aosta
Piemonte
Liguria
Lombardia
Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol
Friuli-Venezia Giulia
Veneto
Emilia-Romagna
Toscana
Le Marche
Umbria
Lazio
Abruzzo
Molise
Campania
Basilicata
Puglia
Calabria
Sicilia
Sardegna

Doug, I really have no idea. To be totally honest, I don't drink wine, I'm really not adrinker at all... I have no idea where to start, other than Googling loads of random phrases :lol: 

All the best to the rest of you getting the correct answer


----------



## Dougnorwich

JoranRaven said:


> Pinot grigio?


Bloudy hoorah

We have a winner well done mate


----------



## bradleymarky

Pinot grigio


----------



## JordanRaven

Dougnorwich said:


> Bloudy hoorah
> 
> We have a winner well done mate


Only wine I know :lol:


----------



## gammachan

Trebbiano


----------



## Dougnorwich

jenks said:


> Pinot grigio


Just got pipped there


----------



## JacobDuBois

Gaja? Gravner. Ca'del Bosco?


----------



## Pittsy

Moscato


----------



## jenks

Asti Spumante


----------



## Bigoggy

Pinot grogio


----------



## bradleymarky

Dougnorwich said:


> Just got pipped there


Me too, by seconds.


----------



## J306TD

Gooseberry wine


----------



## JacobDuBois

Piemonte


----------



## jenks

jenks said:


> Pinot grigio


So close but had to edit it because I missed the bloody t off Pinot!


----------



## Bigoggy

Lol we where all close


----------



## tightlines

I have these spare it's a brand new lambswool mitt, drying towel and a Meg.
To win guess what I bought my girlfriend on Saturday good luck.
When some one wins and they don't want any of them pass them on please


----------



## Dougnorwich

Well done Jordan I'll get the wax off to you Monday


----------



## R14CKE

Puppy


----------



## Pittsy

Steam iron?


----------



## Dougnorwich

Did you buy her a set of remote control love eggs


----------



## bradleymarky

Engagement ring..


----------



## J306TD

A bunch of flowers


----------



## JacobDuBois

Underwear?


----------



## jenks

Engagement ring


----------



## Dougnorwich

bradleymarky said:


> Engagement ring..


If he did he needs his head tested


----------



## JordanRaven

Dougnorwich said:


> Well done Jordan I'll get the wax off to you Monday


Cheers doug, funny how you can spell my name and I can't :lol: :wall:


----------



## jenks

A new car


----------



## tightlines

Dougnorwich said:


> Did you buy her a set of remote control love eggs


she has them on all the time


----------



## Dougnorwich

A old car


----------



## Welshquattro1

Washing machine.lol


----------



## tightlines

bradleymarky said:


> Engagement ring..


WINNER

didnt take long pm your address mate


----------



## jenks

A present


----------



## Dougnorwich

tightlines said:


> WINNER
> 
> didnt take long pm your address mate


You nutter !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenks

tightlines said:


> WINNER
> 
> didnt take long pm your address mate


Missed out by seconds again!


----------



## tightlines

Dougnorwich said:


> You nutter !!!!!!!!!


i was allowed to enquire about a new car on the way home so well worth it :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Was it 3 months worth of salary like my missus always states!!


----------



## bradleymarky

tightlines said:


> WINNER
> 
> didnt take long pm your address mate


I just thought of the last thing i would buy and it worked...


----------



## 20vKarlos

Thought I might be the first to wish you a congratulations! 

I'm sure she'll say yes :thumb:


----------



## Rollini

Didn't get chance to say he bought her a lock for the kitchen so she couldn't get out :lol:


----------



## JordanRaven

Just had the genius idea of need something to measure put 5ml of product for 1900:1 in a 10l bucket, I know it's around 5.5 but anyway, got a calpol syringe from a baby pack, maximum it holds is 5ml  will do me fine, no pouring into a tiny measuring cup for me :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

The Wife has been smiling at me all day and just rubbed her hand on my head as she walked past........is it that time of the year already


----------



## 20vKarlos

JoranRaven said:


> Just had the genius idea of need something to measure put 5ml of product for 1900:1 in a 10l bucket, I know it's around 5.5 but anyway, got a calpol syringe from a baby pack, maximum it holds is 5ml  will do me fine, no pouring into a tiny measuring cup for me :thumb:


We've been using syringes for years, here a DW!:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

I use a pipette too


----------



## Rollini

I use the well known measurement of "yeah that'll do"


----------



## JordanRaven

20vKarlos said:


> We've been using syringes for years, here a DW!:thumb:


How silly of me to think I was original in my thought :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Mrs P is a nurse so robbed some from her bag


----------



## tightlines

20vKarlos said:


> Thought I might be the first to wish you a congratulations!
> 
> I'm sure she'll say yes :thumb:


thanks,i asked at christmas only found time to sort it out this weekend


----------



## Kimo

Ok so R14CKE, Whiteroc and Karlos

3 guesses each. How many miles did I do in my car yesterday roughly 

Closest gets box 1, 2nd box 2 and 3rd box 3 

Boxes will leave after Wilcos has arrived as I have a few duplicates that I'll include in 2/all 3 etc


----------



## R14CKE

Kimo73 said:


> Ok so R14CKE, Whiteroc and Karlos
> 
> 3 guesses each. How many miles did I do in my car yesterday roughly
> 
> Closest gets box 1, 2nd box 2 and 3rd box 3
> 
> Boxes will leave after Wilcos has arrived as I have a few duplicates that I'll include in 2/all 3 etc


120 
50
30


----------



## Dougnorwich

bradleymarky said:


> The Wife has been smiling at me all day and just rubbed her hand on my head as she walked past........is it that time of the year already


She's up the duff mate

They don't pat heads for no reason


----------



## DUBNBASS

7
356
147


----------



## 20vKarlos

Dougnorwich said:


> She's up the duff mate
> 
> They don't pat heads for no reason


They do when you know how to use it! :lol:

It's like a "good effort" "you did well" or "you surprised me" :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


----------



## DUBNBASS

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congratulations dude


----------



## 20vKarlos

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


:doublesho:doublesho Wooohooo!!! :doublesho:doublesho

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## DUBNBASS

Btw best put the vxr up for sale lol


----------



## Pittsy

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Big congratulations to you both Johnny :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congrats

Would be a nice size fish, is it a good size for a baby lol


----------



## Rollini

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congrats mate.


----------



## APS

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congrats!!


----------



## R14CKE

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congratulations pal, hope mum is ok


----------



## Bigoggy

Congtats mate


----------



## JacobDuBois

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congrats mate


----------



## tightlines

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


congratulations


----------



## J306TD

Congratulations to you both


----------



## stumpy90

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congratulations bud!


----------



## bradleymarky

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congrats mate :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Congrats to you both.SJ.


----------



## Dougnorwich

23 years of misery now

Congrats


----------



## Goodylax

Cheers!


----------



## gammachan

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congrats mate


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> Ok so R14CKE, Whiteroc and Karlos
> 
> 3 guesses each. How many miles did I do in my car yesterday roughly
> 
> Closest gets box 1, 2nd box 2 and 3rd box 3
> 
> Boxes will leave after Wilcos has arrived as I have a few duplicates that I'll include in 2/all 3 etc


135 Miles
155 Miles
175 Miles


----------



## Welshquattro1

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congratulations mate!:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Where's WhiteRoc!


----------



## muzzer

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congrats Jonny, hope mum and your little lady are soon home where they belong.

On a seperate note, i am so impressed that this thread has gone crazy and it's such a great feeling knowing so many people are getting little gifts or giving gifts. Well done all, DW continues to be the best forum with the best members and best admin staff. Give yourselves a pat on the back everyone :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

top gear reminder if any one is intrested


----------



## JacobDuBois

tightlines said:


> top gear reminder if any one is intrested


Already on it!


----------



## 20vKarlos

JacobDuBois said:


> Already on it!


:lol: I'm on the loo :thumb: :lol:

Thought you'd all like to know that :lol:


----------



## Bigoggy

Ahhh is that where you have all gone lol. Il be watching that in the morning after work


----------



## 20vKarlos

Edit - Yep (not help) :lol: Just about to watch it myself :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Got call the midwife on


----------



## danwel

tightlines said:


> top gear reminder if any one is intrested


Thanks just recording it. I've missed the crimbo special, was it a two parter??


----------



## JacobDuBois

danwel said:


> Thanks just recording it. I've missed the crimbo special, was it a two parter??


Yeah definately worth the watch to


----------



## 5kinner

Cheers for that, just set to record! I'll watch it when I can get the remote prised out the Wife's hand!


----------



## danwel

JacobDuBois said:


> Yeah definately worth the watch to


Chwe're, iplayer it is then once kids in bed


----------



## 5kinner

danwel said:


> Thanks just recording it. I've missed the crimbo special, was it a two parter??


+1 Deffo watch it!


----------



## J306TD

I'll watch it later without SWMBO so I can have piece and quiet


----------



## Rollini

Pittsy said:


> Got call the midwife on


+1. Because not at home


----------



## Kimo

Top bore

Not half as good as it used to be


----------



## Rollini

Kimo73 said:


> Top bore
> 
> Not half as good as it used to be


Standard comment from you though


----------



## Kimo

Rollini said:


> Standard comment from you though


U mad bro


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Got call the midwife on


whats that about :lol::lol:


----------



## Kimo

tightlines said:


> whats that about :lol::lol:


A midwife


----------



## tightlines

danwel said:


> Thanks just recording it. I've missed the crimbo special, was it a two parter??


got that on the planner not seen it yet


----------



## jenks

Congratulations jonny, grab a beer and enjoy it tonight, while you can!


----------



## Rollini

tightlines said:


> whats that about :lol::lol:


It bloody aweful. Set like 50 years ago about pregnant women and stuff.

:\


----------



## tightlines

See you all in the morning, night all


----------



## 20vKarlos

I shall post the updated winners list late tonight ready for you all to go crazy tomorrow morning :thumb: 

WhiteRoc... Pick three guesses from Kimo's competition. :thumb:


----------



## saul

Jonnybbad said:


> Just an update my baby girls been born tonight 7 lb 8oz 15 hrs labour


Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## J306TD

Went very quiet on here between 2000-2100 lol


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Kimo73 said:


> Ok so R14CKE, Whiteroc and Karlos
> 
> 3 guesses each. How many miles did I do in my car yesterday roughly
> 
> Closest gets box 1, 2nd box 2 and 3rd box 3
> 
> Boxes will leave after Wilcos has arrived as I have a few duplicates that I'll include in 2/all 3 etc


Been busy all day. Come back and missed about 30 pages lol. 
I guess 
25
75
110


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

20vKarlos said:


> Where's WhiteRoc!


Sorry been cleaning the gfs car today. What a shi!t pit that was haha.
Then been for something to eat .


----------



## Kimo

Interesting 

Have to see who gets what then 

Can you 3 pm addresses please


----------



## J306TD

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Sorry been cleaning the gfs car today. What a shi!t pit that was haha.
> Then been for something to eat .


Her treat to say thanks?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

J306TD said:


> Her treat to say thanks?


Pffffffft no chance haha. 
My Parents treated us.


----------



## pajd

Has this thread got any type of structure or are we just posting random stuff?


----------



## JacobDuBois

golftdi said:


> Has this thread got any type of structure or are we just posting random stuff?


Whatever floats your boat


----------



## J306TD

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Pffffffft no chance haha.
> My Parents treated us.


Pahh it's never appreciated


----------



## pajd

JacobDuBois said:


> Whatever floats your boat


I would probably get banned in that case


----------



## 20vKarlos

golftdi said:


> Has this thread got any type of structure or are we just posting random stuff?


I've tried to organise stuff where possible, but you just need to read the thread and keep up with it :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

20vKarlos said:


> I've tried to organise stuff where possible, but you just need to read the thread and keep up with it :thumb:


And good luck to anyone that tries with that :lol: it's all good fun though, that's the important part


----------



## The_Weasel

I can just imagine WHIZZER checking this thread in the morning..........what the hell happened here, lol


----------



## J306TD

The_Weasel said:


> I can just imagine WHIZZER checking this thread in the morning..........what the hell happened here, lol


He is going to have a long day


----------



## J306TD

As there isn't currently a competition running ill do my own.

How long was I out with the dog for today? You have until 13.00 tommorow. 1 guess per hour

Prize


----------



## Kimo

You haven't got a dog :lol:


----------



## Dougnorwich

Kimo73 said:


> You haven't got a dog :lol:


Think about it.......Wales......not four legs


----------



## APS

J306TD said:


> As there isn't currently a competition running ill do my own.
> 
> How long was I out with the dog for today? You have until 13.00 tommorow. 1 guess per hour
> 
> Will post a picture of the prize tommorow.


52 minutes.


----------



## Bigoggy

Dougnorwich said:


> Think about it.......Wales......not four legs


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kimo

Dougnorwich said:


> Think about it.......Wales......not four legs


Lollll


----------



## bradleymarky

1 hour 30 mins


----------



## J306TD

Kimo73 said:


> You haven't got a dog :lol:


Here you are


----------



## Bigoggy

33 mins


----------



## Dougnorwich

2 hours 47 mins


----------



## Dougnorwich

J306TD said:


> Here you are


That's not a dog it's Jesus.....look it's walking on water


----------



## Bigoggy

What dog is it ?


----------



## Dougnorwich

Bigoggy said:


> What dog is it ?


It's not a dog it's jesus ffs


----------



## J306TD

Bigoggy said:


> What dog is it ?


She is an Australian Kelpie


----------



## Bigoggy

J306TD said:


> She is an Australian jesus Kelpie


Fixed it for you doug


----------



## 20vKarlos

I'm going to say that you were out with your dog for 2hours and 25minutes


----------



## JacobDuBois

2 hr 10


----------



## ferted

2 hours


----------



## jenks

1 hour 15 mins.


----------



## J306TD

Few good guesses there


----------



## cole_scirocco

1 hour 25 minutes.


----------



## cole_scirocco

1 hour 45 minutes (second guess but new hour)


----------



## Goodylax

106 minutes


----------



## Bigoggy

1 hour 55 mins


----------



## 20vKarlos

2 Hours 15 minutes :thumb:


----------



## gammachan

1hr 56min


----------



## 20vKarlos

*The following is a list is made up of 3 elements.

Winners Name - Post they were declared a winner - Person generously giving away!

So... Here is the winners circle (list) - From the begining!*

S29nta - Post 7 - Whizzer
Soulboy - Post 22 - Whizzer
Kiashuma - Post 35 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 36 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 37 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 80 - Whizzer
Wilco - Post 80 - Whizzer
Dougnorwich - Post 82 - Whizzer
Alan W - Post 114 - Whizzer
andspenka - Post 134 - Whizzer
J036TD - Post 134 - Whizzer
Farquhar - Post 156 - Johnnyopolis
JoranRaven - Post 160 - Whizzer
Golftdi - Post 175 - Whizzer
_* Dooka wanted to spread the love - Post 186* 
* Whizzer told Dooka to choose someone - Post 215*_* <--- Still not happened.*
Starburst - 216 - Whizzer
_* Whizzer told Spoony to choose someone - Post 218*
* Spoony Chose Kimo73 - Post 222*_
Kimo73 - Post 222 - Whizzer/Spoony
Stumpy90 - Post 224 - Whizzer
_*Stumpy90 donated to ArdenVXR - Post 233*_
White Night - Post 270 - Whizzer
Tightlines - Post 282 - Whizzer
JJ0063 - Post 366 - Whizzer
Potter88 - Post 492 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 500 - 20vKarlos
Ed_Veedub - 512 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Welshquattro1 - 519 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Dubber - Post 539 - Whizzer/Alan W
Jenks - Post 553 - Whizzer
Kriminal - Post 553 - Whizzer
Ferted - Post 554 - Whizzer
lmc Leeroy - Post 560 - Johnnyopolis
Pittsy - Post 561 - Johnnyopolis
Bigoggy - Post 621 - Johnnyopolis
Shug - Post 637 - Whizzer
The_Weasel - Post 731 - Whizzer
mikej857 - Post 744 - Whizzer
Goodylax - Post 766 - StoneJedi
JacobDuBois - Post 777 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 796 - Kiashuma
JacobDuBois - Post 820 - BradleyMarky
JJ0063 - Post 990 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 990 - Whizzer
Hunty - Post 991 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 1010 - Kiashuma
CaptainDuff - Post 1034 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 1185 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
RCMM92 - Post 1299 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Jenks - Post 1322 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Stumpy90 - Post 1330 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 1382 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Kimo73 - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_170
Saul - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_70
JacobDuBois - Post 1457 - Dougnorwich
APS - Post 1502 - Dougnorwich
Ferted - Post 1504 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post - 1516 - Stumpy90
Tightlines - Post 1516 - Stumpy90
JacobDuBois - Post 1563 - 20vKarlos
Wilco - Post 1593 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
20vKarlos - Post 1703 - Whizzer
Kimo73 - Post 1756 - Wilco
WhiteRoc_170 - Post 1849 - Kimo
Goodylax - Post 1873 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 1898 - StoneJedi
Pittsy - Post 1939 - StoneJedi
R14CKE - Post 1986 - Kimo
Gammachan - Post 2082 - StoneJedi
Bradleymarky - Post 2106 - WhiteRoc_170
20vKarlos - Post 2127 - Kimo73
Pittsy - Post 2247 - JoranRaven
JoranRaven - Post 2267 - Dougnorwich
Bradleymarky - Post 2297 - tightlines

I've believe that's 72 prizes to date!

*The above list will be Copied when I get a chance to copy it and update it... It'll usually be later in the evening!*

Upto date 12:52am Monday 26th

Karlos


----------



## saul

2 hours 45 mins


----------



## APS

3 hours 22 minutes


----------



## Chicane

Okay then, Ford fanatics out there, first one to post a pic of their Ford wins these Ford decals! :thumb: *Must be your car!!* :car:


----------



## jenks

http://s871.photobucket.com/user/ajenk70/media/DSC_04721_zps5756c200.jpg.html


----------



## Chicane

well done jenks :thumb:

PM me your addy, i'll post them tomorrow. well.. later today


----------



## jenks

Heres the pic,



Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

2 hours 5 mins


----------



## jenks

Well that's me done on this incredible thread for the day, night all


----------



## stonejedi

3 hours & 33 minutes.SJ.


----------



## Goodylax

*Bottle cap contest*

Hello all :wave:

Wanna win this box of goodies? 
Here is a fun little game, to the winner go the spoil! :thumb:

How many beer bottle caps are in this bag?





One guess per user every hour. I'll try and keep up as much as possible.
Good luck!


----------



## gammachan

1hr15min


----------



## gammachan

122 bottle caps


----------



## Pittsy

262?:d


----------



## KNGPN

78...


----------



## stonejedi

135 bottle caps sitting in the bag.SJ.


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Bigoggy

157 please goodylax


----------



## Bigoggy

1hour 43 mins


----------



## Bigoggy

tightlines said:


> Morning all


Good night for me mate


----------



## ferted

3 hours 10 minutes for dog walking
237 bottle caps for Goodylaxs comp
Good luck everyone and see you all later, got to go to work now


----------



## Sicskate

1:42 for dog walking 

507 caps please


----------



## Kimo

99 caps


----------



## R14CKE

69 caps


----------



## danwel

101 caps please
2hrs 20 dog


----------



## bradleymarky

87 bottle tops.


----------



## Reece_

107 caps please

1 hour 32 minutes dog walking please

Night all


----------



## bradleymarky

1 hour 53.


----------



## Bigoggy

127 caps
2hours 35 mins dog walk


----------



## gammachan

183 caps


----------



## gammachan

2hr18min walking


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning All - well Ill be back later for a little giveaway keep watching ....


----------



## sm81

4 hours 12 minutes for dog walking
184 bottle caps for Goodylaxs comp


----------



## stumpy90

203 Please Goodylax


----------



## JJ0063

114 please!


----------



## J306TD

142 caps


----------



## cole_scirocco

97 caps.


----------



## dubant07

257 caps


----------



## Brick_Top

Great idea.


----------



## bradleymarky

Dog walk.......1h 49m
Bottle tops.....77


----------



## J306TD

Photo now added to the original post


----------



## polac5397

111 caps


----------



## JacobDuBois

1 hour 23 
144 caps


----------



## jenks

147 bottle tops. Nice one Goodylax


----------



## Wilco

100 caps


----------



## lewylinto

Is it 123 Caps?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good Morning Detailing Fans! 

We've already had a winner this morning! 

I'm going to get involved again and run my own, but I think I shall do that in the coming days... This way I can let you awesome people carry on! 

For dog walking - I'd say 1 Hour 37minutes
For bottle Tops - 56 

Thanks all!

Good to see you back Whizzer! We had 7 winners over the weekend, myself included! :thumb:
Oh, and I've just been informed I have a package awaiting at home!


----------



## Kiashuma

Goodylax said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> Wanna win this box of goodies?
> Here is a fun little game, to the winner go the spoil! :thumb:
> 
> How many beer bottle caps are in this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One guess per user every hour. I'll try and keep up as much as possible.
> Good luck!


:doublesho what a gift very generous indeed :thumb:
I am going for 82 caps


----------



## Kiashuma

And 1 hour 23 mins for dog walking


----------



## cole_scirocco

125 caps.


----------



## rory1992

199 caps


----------



## gammachan

88 caps 
97min walking


----------



## bradleymarky

2h 15m
244 tops.


----------



## Jack

72 bottle caps


----------



## J306TD

184 caps


----------



## APS

Morning all 

What a prize goodylax! 

So....

2 hours 6 minutes

106 caps


----------



## dan_h

167 caps


----------



## Goodylax

Morning people!
One guess is much closer than the rest.........
(Hint- Thats no sandwich bag!)


----------



## PSIMMO

thats possibly the best package to open!


----------



## Sicskate

467 caps please


----------



## J306TD

Had a look through the answers so far. A couple of people are only a few minutes out


----------



## pajd

132 caps


----------



## JacobDuBois

1 hr 24
148 caps


----------



## pantypoos

163 Caps,
28 mins dog walking


----------



## dan_h

1hour 37mins for the dog walk.


----------



## stumpy90

306 caps?


----------



## bradleymarky

2 hours 27 mins.
346 bottle tops.


----------



## J306TD

bradleymarky said:


> 2 hours 27 mins.
> 346 bottle tops.


Congratulations and well done Bradley. You got it right. PM me your address and ill send it out today.


----------



## Pittsy

Hello all:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> Hello all:thumb:


Morning Pittsy


----------



## bradleymarky

J306TD said:


> Congratulations and well done Bradley. You got it right. PM me your address and ill send it out today.


 this is a great forum.


----------



## lewylinto

332 please


----------



## WHIZZER

polac5397

You win my first prize of today !!!! send me your address -


----------



## gammachan

312 caps


----------



## KNGPN

232 caps


----------



## polac5397

WHIZZER said:


> polac5397
> 
> You win my first prize of today !!!! send me your address -


thanks whizzer much appreciated :thumb::thumb:


----------



## J306TD

203 caps


----------



## saul

339 caps


----------



## 20vKarlos

Goodylax said:


> Morning people!
> One guess is much closer than the rest.........
> (Hint- Thats no sandwich bag!)


In that case... 430!


----------



## bradleymarky

20vKarlos said:


> In that case... 430!


Good guess. it sounds like its well over 262 guys so guess high. I`ve won enough already but i`m still going to keep guessing.....40 minutes to go


----------



## 20vKarlos

bradleymarky said:


> Good guess. it sounds like its well over 262 guys so guess high. I`ve won enough already but i`m still going to keep guessing.....40 minutes to go


I'm on the same boat bud, but my thinking is, the more I win, the more I give away... Whereas we've got people in here winning winning winning and not giving yet...

Hopefully they will soon:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

323 there you go ill join in


----------



## The_Weasel

1st guess 387 caps


----------



## stonejedi

357 bottle caps.SJ.


----------



## bradleymarky

20vKarlos said:


> I'm on the same boat bud, but my thinking is, the more I win, the more I give away... Whereas we've got people in here winning winning winning and not giving yet...
> 
> Hopefully they will soon:thumb:


Agree totally pal, i may have a look in my man cave later and see what else i wont be using


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> Thanks - Well I might be able to help you out with a ceramic coating :thumb:
> 
> I think I might have another in the back of garage 4 :thumb:





WHIZZER said:


> I cant make you win something but I could send you something nice ! for your 2 buckets !!!


Hi father whizzmas...... don't get me wrong, i'm far from ungreatful and I know you're a busy man........ but did either of these come to anything? Don't worry if not it'll just stop me from slowly opening the door when I get home incase I tread on anything lol


----------



## WHIZZER

the second part was sent I think Friday so should be with you ? 

the other part ill try and remember tonight again ;-)


----------



## stumpy90

Oh cool! Many thanks!

Still hunting around for something I could send out... although I'm still considering what I pm'd you about. But if you don't think it's worth it.............?


----------



## bradleymarky

401 bottle tops..


----------



## 5kinner

Afternoon! I'll go with 277 bottle tops please


----------



## APS

435 caps


----------



## J306TD

394 caps


----------



## lewylinto

397 Caps Please


----------



## 20vKarlos

I'm going to play my Wednesday Waxathon number....462 caps please!


----------



## Bigoggy

427 plz goody. Hey peeps ! It feels so good to have 4 days off work now !


----------



## dan_h

Second guess 267


----------



## JacobDuBois

Just had to buy a new fuel pump! Anyone want to cheer me up?


----------



## cole_scirocco

550 caps.


----------



## muzzer

I would donate something but i don't have anything to donate, my collection is just about enough to do one car, i need to start buying stuff again.

However, as i was lucky at the start of this thread if i am lucky enough to win anything else, it will go to the first person who can make me spray my drink across the room.


----------



## stumpy90

I'm seeing your brother.


----------



## lewylinto

I just washed my car with a dirty puddle and a sponge I found in a skip.


----------



## 5kinner

I have just found a beetle in my Aldi trail mix ...... not good ..... feeling sick!


----------



## 20vKarlos

muzzer42 said:


> the first person who can make me spray my drink across the room.


What do you call a boomerang that doesn't come back?

A stick :doublesho:lol:

....... I'll get my coat! :thumb:


----------



## KNGPN

123 caps


----------



## bradleymarky

muzzer42 said:


> I would donate something but i don't have anything to donate, my collection is just about enough to do one car, i need to start buying stuff again.
> 
> However, as i was lucky at the start of this thread if i am lucky enough to win anything else, it will go to the first person who can make me spray my drink across the room.


My computer just beat me at chess........but it lost at kick boxing.


----------



## J306TD

Pick up a box of condoms from the pharmacy. Then go over to the checkout and ask where the fitting room is


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> My computer just beat me at chess........but it lost at kick boxing.


Okay, that's quite funny


----------



## JacobDuBois

J306TD said:


> Pick up a box of condoms from the pharmacy. Then go over to the checkout and ask where the fitting room is


Even better

Pick up a box of condoms go to the checkout she asks do you want a bag with that? I say no she isn't that ugly


----------



## vek

out with the wife & she noticed a dog licking itself,wish i could do that she said,i said throw it a biscuit & it will might let you.


----------



## bradleymarky

I almost had a "threesome" last night but i was 2 people short !


----------



## 20vKarlos

True story - I Was out with my Black cousin on Saturday, and one of her kids was playing in a park. Some bloke (white) looked at his kid that was on the climbing frame and said " oh, you're climbing the frame like a proper..." Stopped himself, while looking at my cousin. :lol: :lol:

So my cousin walks past and says to her daughter, "c'mon you cheeky monkey, let's get some lunch"
You should have seen the relief on his face :lol: :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

I can remember when santa used to come......then there was this akward silence as he got dressed and left.


----------



## bradleymarky

333 bottle tops..


----------



## GleemSpray

what's brown and sounds like a bell ? ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
.
. .... Dung ! ....


----------



## pajd

muzzer42 said:


> I would donate something but i don't have anything to donate, my collection is just about enough to do one car, i need to start buying stuff again.
> 
> However, as i was lucky at the start of this thread if i am lucky enough to win anything else, it will go to the first person who can make me spray my drink across the room.


Tell me where you live and I'll call around and kick you in the nuts. That should get you spraying. This will only work if you are male though


----------



## bradleymarky

My Wife asked me to buy something that makes her look sexy......i bought 20 cans of lager.


----------



## J306TD

A dick has a sad life. His hair is a mess; his family is nuts; his next-door neighbor is an asshole; his best friend is a pussy, and his owner beats him habitually.


----------



## bradleymarky

Why did Sally fall off the swing? She had no arms.
.
"Knock knock",- "Who’s there?"- "Not Sally".


----------



## J306TD

My girl caught me blowing my dick with the hair dryer, and asked what I was doing? Apparently "heating your dinner" wasn't a good answer.


----------



## J306TD

My girlfriend said if this gets 100 likes we'll try anal.
So please don't vote, her strap on is huge and it really scares me.


----------



## 20vKarlos

What do you call a dog that has balls of steel and is dragging them across cement?
-
-
-
-
-
Sparky.


----------



## J306TD

No more from me. Worried I might get banned


----------



## JacobDuBois

201 caps 

A husband and wife are trying to set up a new password for their computer. The husband puts, "My*****," and the wife falls on the ground laughing because on the screen it says, "Error. Not long enough."


----------



## J306TD

416 caps


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> Why did Sally fall off the swing? She had no arms.
> .
> 
> "Knock knock",- "Who's there?"- "Not Sally".


You're a bad man


----------



## 20vKarlos

What do you call a lesbian dinosaur 
Lickalottapus

What do you call a gay dinosaur?

Megasoreas$

:thumb:

389 caps


----------



## 20vKarlos

Here's one I heard years ago! :thumb: 


What do you call a donkey with one leg? A wonky donkey

What do you call a donkey with one leg and one eye? A winky wonky donkey

What do you call a donkey with one leg and one eye makin' love? A bonky winky wonky donkey

What do you call a donkey with one leg and one eye makin' love while breaking wind? A stinky bonky winky wonky donkey

What do you call a donkey with one leg and one eye makin' love while breaking wind, wearing blue suede shoes? A honky tonky stinky bonky winky wonky donkey

What do you call a donkey with one leg and one eye makin' love while breaking wind, wearing blue suede shoes and playing piano? A plinky plonky honky tonky stinky bonky winky wonky donkey

What do you call a donkey with one leg and one eye makin' love while breaking wind, wearing blue suede shoes, playing piano and driving a truck? Bloody talented!

:lol: :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

hmmm who wants to win something ........


----------



## pantypoos

What's brown and sticky...?





A stick!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Whizzer, I think everyone does  

But I think you should post up something you'd like to win!


----------



## WHIZZER

20vKarlos said:


> Whizzer, I think everyone does
> 
> But I think you should post up something you'd like to win!


:thumb: - not about me really ..... now who should be the Next Winner ............


----------



## jenks

WHIZZER said:


> hmmm who wants to win something ........


Me:thumb:


----------



## jenks

But I have already won a couple of things so I'll pass this time


----------



## WHIZZER

pantypoos said:


> What's brown and sticky...?
> 
> A stick!


Pantypoos don't think you have won anything off me - cant remember to be honest but send me your address

:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> hmmm who wants to win something ........


I'm interested in a mug see #2021


----------



## WHIZZER

J306TD said:


> I'm interested in a mug see #2021


you'll need to butter up Johnnyopolis for those :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> you'll need to butter up Johnnyopolis for those :thumb:


Johnny as your one of the best admin pretty please can I have a mug. I need a new one for work.


----------



## dan_h

WHIZZER said:


> hmmm who wants to win something ........


me me me me me me me me me me me


----------



## 5kinner

I would love to win something to try!


----------



## saul

Three men started talking and bragging about their sons. The first man told the others, "My son is a home builder, and he is so successful that he gave a friend a new home for free. Just gave it to him!"

The second man said, "My son was a car salesman, and now he owns a multi-line dealership. He's so successful that he gave one of his friends a new Mercedes, fully loaded."

The third man, not wanting to be outdone, bragged, "My son is a stockbroker, and he's doing so well that he gave his friend an entire portfolio."

The fourth man joined them on the tee after a few minutes of taking care of business. The first man mentioned, "We were just talking about our sons. How is yours doing?"

The fourth man replied, "Well, my son is gay and go-go dances in a gay bar." The other three men grew silent as he continued, "I'm not totally thrilled about the dancing job, but he must be doing well.

His last three boyfriends gave him a house, a brand new Mercedes, and a stock portfolio."


----------



## saul

A bottle a day... keeps...??? 365 bottle caps


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> hmmm who wants to win something ........


Pick me ....picke me


----------



## Criptop

468 bottle caps!


----------



## JacobDuBois

111 caps


----------



## bradleymarky

399 bottle tops


----------



## J306TD

392 caps


----------



## WHIZZER

dan_h said:


> me me me me me me me me me me me





5kinner said:


> I would love to win something to try!


Go on then you two send me your address -


----------



## saul

WHIZZER said:


> hmmm who wants to win something ........


----------



## stumpy90

A boy wondering to his local golf club found a Tee on the floor right next to a posh Bentley. 
Thinking that he might get a small reward for handing it back... he waited for the owner to return.

The owner returned a few minutes later and was handed his tee. 
"what is it anyway" the boy asked....
"it's called a tee" the man replied. 

"Oh right, so what does it do!?
The man replied... "It's for putting your balls on when you drive off"

"Bl00dy nora" the boy shouted - "Bentley think of everything don't they!"


----------



## WHIZZER

saul said:


>


Tomorrow young Saul


----------



## 5kinner

Awesome! Thanks Whizzer! I'm happy to cover costs.


----------



## Bigoggy

347 thanks goody


----------



## 5kinner

233 Second guess


----------



## WHIZZER

5kinner said:


> Awesome! Thanks Whizzer! I'm happy to cover costs.


no worries


----------



## ferted

going for 366 caps this time


----------



## Bigoggy

Had a good giggle at some of these jokes


----------



## 5kinner

Me too, I have the worst memory for remembering jokes!


----------



## Bigoggy

5kinner said:


> Me too, I have the worst memory for remembering jokes!


Yea i get half way theough and mix the end up lol


----------



## APS

Bigoggy said:


> Yea i get half way theough and mix the end up lol


Sounds like my sex life


----------



## ferted

APS said:


> Sounds like my sex life


:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## muzzer

stumpy90 said:


> A boy wondering to his local golf club found a Tee on the floor right next to a posh Bentley.
> Thinking that he might get a small reward for handing it back... he waited for the owner to return.
> 
> The owner returned a few minutes later and was handed his tee.
> "what is it anyway" the boy asked....
> "it's called a tee" the man replied.
> 
> "Oh right, so what does it do!?
> The man replied... "It's for putting your balls on when you drive off"
> 
> "Bl00dy nora" the boy shouted - "Bentley think of everything don't they!"


Ok it's an oldie but a goodie. I didnt spray my drink but that made me laugh out loud in a meeting, so you win. PM me your details and i'll stick something in the post for you :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Is there a comp running atm


----------



## Bigoggy

Kimo73 said:


> Is there a comp running atm


Goodylax guess the bottle tops in the bag


----------



## Mate

I got a sort of promotion at work, I'm now in marketing but have never done anything like this before, guess i blagged my way to this position!

So thought id come to this thread and try blag some neet freebies to make my car shinier


----------



## bradleymarky

301 tops.


----------



## JacobDuBois

222 tops


----------



## 20vKarlos

345 bottle tops please!

Jacob, your prize will be with you shortly, it was posted today after an epic fail on my part this weekend!  (I forgot all about it)


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> 345 bottle tops please!
> 
> Jacob, your prize will be with you shortly, it was posted today after an epic fail on my part this weekend!  (I forgot all about it)


No prob bud much appreciated. Had the day from hell anyhow.


----------



## Criptop

Second guess - 506 bottle tops


----------



## Reece_

Evening all,

some jokes in this thread :lol:

258 bottle tops please


----------



## Jonnybbad

101 bottle tops 

on a side note mother and baby home today all safe and sound thanks everyone


----------



## bradleymarky

353.........tops


----------



## Goodylax

Better guesses since my last check-
One was painfully close- only 1 off!!!

(The stick joke was hilarious)


----------



## JacobDuBois

124 caps maybe?


----------



## 5kinner

234 tops


----------



## dan_h

268 caps


----------



## pantypoos

WHIZZER said:


> Pantypoos don't think you have won anything off me - cant remember to be honest but send me your address
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Whizzer.

I had a set of bucket stickers, which are fantastic and i love(which i will be posting some photos of once my home PC is up and running as they look awesome and i want to brag about them). I also had a DW keyring too, both of which were won before xmas.

So although i've not won anything from this thread i'm pretty sure there are some members out there that haven't had anything at all,so i think maybe someone else should get a prize.

Thanks though :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

pantypoos said:


> Thanks Whizzer.
> 
> I had a set of bucket stickers, which are fantastic and i love(which i will be posting some photos of once my home PC is up and running as they look awesome and i want to brag about them). I also had a DW keyring too, both of which were won before xmas.
> 
> So although i've not won anything from this thread i'm pretty sure there are some members out there that haven't had anything at all,so i think maybe someone else should get a prize.
> 
> Thanks though :thumb:


I don't think you have anything to worry about Pantypoos, especially when taking into consideration that Pittsy has won around 6 times already in this thread alone :thumb:
He has been very lucky!


----------



## Bigoggy

328 plz goody


----------



## bradleymarky

20vKarlos said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about Pantypoos, especially when taking into consideration that Pittsy has won around 6 times already in this thread alone :thumb:
> He has been very lucky!


SIX !!!!! i though i`d done well with 3 wins from members genorosity..


----------



## 20vKarlos

346 please


----------



## J306TD

361 caps


----------



## Chicane

*229 caps *


----------



## Chicane

jenks said:


> Heres the pic,
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers:thumb:


posted your decals today mate, well done again :thumb:


----------



## Criptop

Third guess after another hour passed - 469 bottle tops


----------



## stonejedi

358.sj.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Criptop said:


> Third guess after another hour passed - 469 bottle tops


already been guessed, try again :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

159 bottle tops, think i can guess again.


----------



## polac5397

413 second guess


----------



## sm81

183 second guess


----------



## Criptop

20vKarlos said:


> already been guessed, try again :thumb:


Ah, thanks for letting me know :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

ok, so you guys are guessing randomly...

Goodylax has been in and said a hint or two...

* "One of the previous guesses is ONE away from being correct"
"It's not a Sandwich bag"* - meaning its a rather big bag, so guess higher. :thumb:

Go back and have a good look so you have a chance at getting the correct number :thumb:

There are LOADS of numbers that it could be... I have no idea what it is, and its a great prize!


----------



## bradleymarky

By elimination i will go for 344 bottle tops..


----------



## Criptop

20vKarlos said:


> already been guessed, try again :thumb:


Karlos, can I just check if you guessed 369 instead of my 469? If so, I would like to guess 469


----------



## Pittsy

800:thumb:


----------



## danwel

467 please


----------



## Pittsy

800:d


----------



## APS

Evening all 

304


----------



## Pittsy

Good evening all, what have I missed?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Criptop said:


> Karlos, can I just check if you guessed 369 instead of my 469? If so, I would like to guess 469


I Don't believe I've guessed either of those two numbers... i shall check after dinner bud :thumb:


----------



## Criptop

20vKarlos said:


> I Don't believe I've guessed either of those two numbers... i shall check after dinner bud :thumb:


Sorry my mistake, you guessed 489. Thanks bud :thumb:


----------



## Reece_

259 bottle caps :thumb:

whatever the amount, that's a lot of bottle caps to count :lol:


----------



## dillinja999

137 caps


----------



## Bigoggy

228 plz goody


----------



## pantypoos

20vKarlos said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about Pantypoos, especially when taking into consideration that Pittsy has won around 6 times already in this thread alone :thumb:
> He has been very lucky!


Thanks 20vKarlos,

In that case, Whizzer check your PMs!!!


----------



## Pittsy

I am a very lucky boy:thumb:
Never really won anything before


----------



## DUBNBASS

I wAs out with mine for 1hr and 19 mins then had to have him put down that evening


----------



## 20vKarlos

400 is my next guess :thumb:


----------



## Chicane

2nd guess *198*


----------



## Bigoggy

Pittsy said:


> I am a very lucky boy:thumb:
> Never really won anything before


I hear u pittsy im not usualy lucky either but i have been in on here lately


----------



## sm81

Third guess 392


----------



## bradleymarky

Just heard we are expected to have the worst snow so far this winter on weds through until thursday.


----------



## 20vKarlos

sm81 said:


> Third guess 392


Already been guessed :thumb:

have a look at my previous post about Goodylax's hint :thumb:


----------



## sm81

398 then


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve probably got 2 more guesses before i hit the sack so my first is...........302.


----------



## 20vKarlos

As far as I can make out... there are 110 possible numbers that it can be!

That's according to my rather fast Spreadsheet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> As far as I can make out... there are 110 possible numbers that it can be!
> 
> That's according to me rather fast Spreadsheet :lol: :lol: :lol:


Way to much time on your hand haha


----------



## tightlines

20vKarlos said:


> As far as I can make out... there are 110 possible numbers that it can be!
> 
> That's according to my rather fast Spreadsheet :lol: :lol: :lol:


you love a spredsheet but on a serious note think this thread would be in a right mess with out it


----------



## 20vKarlos

I've been at my desk (working) since 4 this afternoon, then had dinner.. I'm still working here and there, but to be totally honest, I'm at my desk and there is only so much I can do 

That's why I love how organised I am.. because if I wasn't, I'd have loads of work built up!

Work is very organised for me... and then all hell breaks loose when I'm out in the fields with the kids! as I get messy as anything! 

It's like the car... I want to see it filthy before its clean :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

To be fair, I think Goodylax needs to give us a range... as this could go on for days! :lol:

Goody my guess is that the range is between 250 and 500???


----------



## tightlines

iwas going to keep out of this one not sure if its been said but i will go for 484 caps


----------



## 20vKarlos

you can have 484, but its incorrect... I know this as Goody said that someone was 1 away, and that's not 1 away from any of the previous numbers :lol: :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

ive not been looking at it really iv won a couple of prizes so im all good


----------



## JacobDuBois

269 pwease what would I do without you Karl


----------



## 20vKarlos

JacobDuBois said:


> 259 pwease


269 is already taken... Twice actually :thumb:
267 is taken too :lol:
you can have 256, that's the next closest :thumb:

269 you can have, but its wrong, its not on my list :lol:


----------



## Bigoggy

326 ?


----------



## stumpy90

307 plz!


----------



## 5kinner

265 please


----------



## cole_scirocco

435 caps now


----------



## 20vKarlos

5kinner said:


> 265 please


That'll be wrong



Bigoggy said:


> 326 ?


That'll be wrong too :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

cole_exclusiv said:


> 435 caps now


Already taken :thumb:


----------



## Reece_

268 please :lol:


----------



## Chicane

cole_exclusiv said:


> 435 caps now


435's gone


----------



## Chicane

Reece_ said:


> 268 please :lol:


already gone!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Chicane said:


> already gone!


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho OH NO!!!! that means i missed a one (maybe a couple)

Has it actually gone already :wall:

sure has! dan_h had that number!


----------



## Sicskate

251 please


----------



## bradleymarky

300... nighty night guys.


----------



## Chicane

I'll take *200* as my third guess


----------



## Goodylax

Karlos, I was thinking of giving a range- and I was going to say 250-500 
Good work with the spreadsheet- I appreciate organization !


----------



## Reece_

Chicane said:


> already gone!


 :doublesho :doublesho :lol: :lol: there are so many numbers :lol:

thanks for letting me know though


----------



## Goodylax

A few people have been dancing around it now.......


----------



## Reece_

What if there is half a bottle cap :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Goody am I OK to post up the remaining numbers in a picture?


----------



## J306TD

451 caps


----------



## Chicane

Goodylax said:


> Karlos, I was thinking of giving a range- and I was going to say 250-500
> Good work with the spreadsheet- I appreciate organization !


so is that a definite then?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Chicane said:


> so is that a definite then?


I'd say so :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Reece_ said:


> What if there is half a bottle cap :lol:


No trickery or half caps here, a legit number



20vKarlos said:


> Goody am I OK to post up the remaining numbers in a picture?


A.very efficient move from an organized man :thumb:



Chicane said:


> so is that a definite then?


Yup :thumb:


----------



## Chicane

karlos, why not just create a post with the numbers so people can quote and edit accordingly with their choice?

i.e.

250 - karlos
251 - whizzer

etc...


----------



## Kimo

273

Then


----------



## Chicane

...or i could do it if you want...im bored :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Chicane said:


> karlos, why not just create a post with the numbers so people can quote and edit accordingly with their choice?
> 
> i.e.
> 
> 250 - karlos
> 251 - whizzer
> 
> etc...


there are too many number left bud, You choose them, and I shall tick them off :thumb:
I will post updated versions too :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Stumpy, i got your pm but it will be friday before i can send something to you :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

EDIT - The numbers to the RIGHT of the YELLOW column, are Middle column = Yellow column-1 and the Right hand Column + Yellow Column +1 
I MAY HAVE MISSED A COUPLE OF NUMBERS! however, i believe the WINNING number is on this spreadsheet :thumb: 

Choose a number in WHITE
The PINK numbers are numbers already taken AFTER Goddylax's Hint.
The Yellow numbers are the ones chosen PRIOR to Goodylax's Hint, so the number SHOULD be in here!



The numbes that have a "X" next to them are numbers that have been picked more than once!


----------



## The_Weasel

It's got to be 266 :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

20vKarlos said:


> Choose a number in WHITE
> The PINK numbers are numbers already taken AFTER Goddylax's Hint.
> The Yellow numbers are the ones chosen PRIOR to Goodylax's Hint, so the number SHOULD be in here!
> 
> 
> 
> The numbes that have a "X" next to them are numbers that have been picked more than once!


Great idea and much easier. But some numbers are duplicated


----------



## Kimo

J306TD said:


> Great idea and much easier. But some numbers are duplicated


And some are missing


----------



## 5kinner

I assume it's because people have guessed the same number. Some are missing because goody hinted it was one off a previous guess


----------



## Jonnybbad

276 2nd guess


----------



## 5kinner

15mins until another guess!!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> And some are missing


The missing numbers SHOULD be irrelevant, as Goody said that Someone was ONE away from the Winning Number...

so I've grabbed all the numbers i Can... These are just the ones between 250 and 500 :thumb:



J306TD said:


> Great idea and much easier. But some numbers are duplicated


Duplicate numbers are because people picked them twice... I didn't edit it as it would have messed up my colour pattern :lol:


----------



## Criptop

466 bottle caps


----------



## KNGPN

243caps


----------



## 20vKarlos

KNGPN said:


> 243caps


choose between 250 and 500 bud :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

20vKarlos said:


> Duplicate numbers are because people picked them twice... I didn't edit it as it would have messed up my colour pattern :lol:


Thanks Karlos that makes it easier to understand


----------



## APS

403


----------



## 5kinner

278 for me please!


----------



## 20vKarlos

I've chosen 260


----------



## 20vKarlos

APS said:


> 403


Are you joking :wall:

go back a page and have a look at the picture I've posted :thumb:


----------



## Chicane

edited: refer to karlos' spreadsheet


----------



## Bigoggy

327 plz guys


----------



## APS

20vKarlos said:


> Are you joking :wall:
> 
> go back a page and have a look at the picture I've posted :thumb:


LMFAO!! You are easier to wind up than my dog 

Sorry buddy, it's my stupid sense of humour


----------



## Chicane

if its too long i'll just delete it folks.


----------



## cole_scirocco

305 for me


----------



## J306TD

From Chicanes list I can reduce it too a handful of numbers


----------



## Chicane

20vKarlos said:


> Goody said that Someone was ONE away from the Winning Number...


good point that karlos


----------



## 5kinner

the suspense is killing me .....


----------



## Chicane

guess 4 *261* ...my dad's door number


----------



## JacobDuBois

300 next guess


----------



## Reece_

267 please


----------



## 20vKarlos

Reece_ said:


> 267 please


:lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

I shall post an updated picture soon... let me just have my Tea and Biscuits first :thumb:


----------



## Reece_

20vKarlos said:


> :lol:


Lmao I'm such a doofus, didn't check the yellow column :lol:


----------



## dan_h

I'll guess 358


----------



## tightlines

just to break it up 

two budgies sitting on a perch one turns to the other 
and says can you smell fish 

im off to bed now people see you tomorrow and good luck in the cap comp :wave::wave:


----------



## Chicane

20vKarlos said:


> I shall post an updated picture soon... let me just have my Tea and Biscuits first :thumb:


you're committed now! everyone is counting on you!


----------



## Bigoggy

367


----------



## 5kinner

260 4th guess


----------



## 20vKarlos

5kinner said:


> 260 4th guess


I guessed 260 earlier bud.. :thumb:

263 is the next closest that's available :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

I'll take 263 .... I checked your sheet but didn't think about the posts after .... d'oh!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Currently having troubles loading up Photobucket!  

Can someone else see if its working for them please


----------



## The_Weasel

I'll try 256 then


----------



## Goodylax

I tried, but couldn't see it.....


----------



## 20vKarlos

I'm going for 340 for my next guess :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Bleddy hell! I left this at 204 pages and now it's at 270!! Can someone fill me in on what people are guessing? Thanks.

I'm going to have to give my job up just so I can spare the time to keep up with this thread


----------



## 20vKarlos

Goodylax said:


> I tried, but couldn't see it.....


Goody, can you tell me if the correct answer is on my picture (It'll be in in White or Pink I assume :thumb: )


----------



## Goodylax

Mark ST said:


> Bleddy hell! I left this at 204 pages and now it's at 270!! Can someone fill me in on what people are guessing? Thanks.
> 
> I'm going to have to give my job up just so I can spare the time to keep up with this thread


Check out page 242 :thumb:



20vKarlos said:


> Goody, can you tell me if the correct answer is on my picture (It'll be in in White or Pink I assume :thumb: )


I'll take another try and look again


----------



## Mark R5

Goodylax said:


> Check out page 242 :thumb:


Diamond mate, thanks.

1st guess is 197 (it's probably already gone but there's no way I'm going through all those pages haha.


----------



## Goodylax

Still won't work for me- damn Photobucket- it was giving me hell last night too


----------



## JacobDuBois

Mark ST said:


> Diamond mate, thanks.
> 
> 1st guess is 197 (it's probably already gone but there's no way I'm going through all those pages haha.


Guess is between 250-500 if you want a chance bud


----------



## Goodylax

Mark ST said:


> Diamond mate, thanks.
> 
> 1st guess is 197 (it's probably already gone but there's no way I'm going through all those pages haha.


The range has been narrowed to 250-500 :thumb:
Karlos, can't see your list yet, but pretty sure no one has got it yet


----------



## stumpy90

338 please!


----------



## ardenvxr

432...


----------



## Chicane

Have you tried image shack karlos


----------



## 20vKarlos

I don't have an account with them, but I guess I could create one :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

355 caps


----------



## Goodylax

Might be cause I'm using an IPad, not sure


----------



## Chicane

Guess 5... *276*


----------



## 5kinner

That's gone chicane jonnybbad a few pages back


----------



## JacobDuBois

303 now sleep time


----------



## 20vKarlos

see if this works, new to imageshack!
Thanks for the heads up on that :thumb:



303 just gone and 355


----------



## Kimo

472??


----------



## Mark R5

Thanks for the heads up guys. Well I hope in the spirit of fair play you'll discount my first guess then?

If so, can you plonk my first guess down as 311.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> 472??


That's the last number before 500 

I'm just hoping I've copied down all the numbers correctly!:lol::lol:


----------



## J306TD

20vKarlos said:


> see if this works, new to imageshack!
> Thanks for the heads up on that :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 303 just gone and 355


Working for me


----------



## Goodylax

Good man Karlos, we can all see it now.
(And yes, the winning number is on the list, in white)


----------



## Chicane

Ah ok then, 322.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Goodylax said:


> Good man Karlos, we can all see it now.
> (And yes, the winning number is on the list, in white)


BL88DY H3LL!! It's still available after all these guesses!!!!

CRAZY!:doublesho

edit: glad its on my list though :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Goodylax said:


> Might be cause I'm using an IPad, not sure


PhotoBucket is currently down.. I believe! and i cannot even open the web Page, let alone log in!

so the updated list was uploaded via ImageShack after a kind member mentioned it :thumb:

Karlos


----------



## Mark R5

20vKarlos said:


> PhotoBucket is currently down.. I believe! and i cannot even open the web Page, let alone log in!
> 
> so the updated list was uploaded via ImageShack after a kind member mentioned it :thumb:
> 
> Karlos


Yeah PB not working for me either. Just says something about an error....


----------



## 20vKarlos

Glad I'm not the only one :thumb:
I thought I was letting the side down :lol:


----------



## APS

414


----------



## Guest

what's going on?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Hi Jacob  :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> Hi Jacob  :lol:


Alright?


----------



## Kimo

Seems legit


----------



## JacobDuBois

Can't sleep with the constant flow of email notifications


----------



## 20vKarlos

JacobDuBois said:


> Alright?


thought you were off to bed :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

Ok 5th guess 313, night all. Let's hope someone picks it soon lol


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> thought you were off to bed :thumb:


Beat you to it :O


----------



## Chicane

Goodylax, are you waiting till the rest of the numbers are taken before announcing the winner? (Muahahaha) or are you announcing as soon as you see it picked???


----------



## Goodylax

Chicane said:


> Goodylax, are you waiting till the rest of the numbers are taken before announcing the winner? (Muahahaha) or are you announcing as soon as you see it picked???


Well, it's 5:46 here in the States, so I will be keeping watch all night. :thumb:
It's also a blizzard outside and work is canceled for tomorrow already. So I will continue to watch, but as soon as I see it, I'm calling it :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Chicane said:


> Goodylax, are you waiting till the rest of the numbers are taken before announcing the winner? (Muahahaha) or are you announcing as soon as you see it picked???


That just adds to the suspense!


----------



## 20vKarlos

I've got 10 minutes until i can guess again :lol:


----------



## Chicane

Haha thats why i said it!


----------



## Bigoggy

386


----------



## stumpy90

388 plz?


----------



## 20vKarlos

stumpy90 said:


> 388 plz?


that was going to be my next one  but you beat me...

I will have to choose another now


----------



## The_Weasel

1 hour gone, 343 now


----------



## 20vKarlos

334 for me :thumb:


----------



## saul

393 this time


----------



## gammachan

410 caps


----------



## The_Weasel

20vKarlos said:


> 334 for me :thumb:


I was going to have that but changed my mind at last second


----------



## 20vKarlos

gammachan said:


> 410 caps


That's not on my list mate, so that's a loosing number I'm afraid


----------



## 20vKarlos

The_Weasel said:


> I was going to have that but changed my mind at last second


lets hope that's a terrible mistake on your part :lol:


----------



## gammachan

Lol been asleep the last few hrs have no idea on numbers


----------



## Chicane

gammachan said:


> Lol been asleep the last few hrs have no idea on numbers


Post #2714 then all numbers from then on


----------



## 20vKarlos

latest photo currently uploading.. hold your horses :thumb:


----------



## gammachan

Chicane said:


> Post #2714 then all numbers from then on


Cheers


----------



## gammachan

Chicane said:


> Post #2714 then all numbers from then on


Cheers


----------



## J306TD

402 caps


----------



## The_Weasel

20vKarlos said:


> lets hope that's a terrible mistake on your part :lol:


Probably neither number, I seem to jinx numbers I think of!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Updated...

402 I've just taken off 



Enjoy


----------



## Mark R5

My 2nd guess. 324 please.


----------



## Reece_

352 please


----------



## Chicane

Guess 6 -*331*


----------



## cole_scirocco

390 my guess.


----------



## ferted

436 for me please


----------



## Criptop

463 for me please 

Thanks to Karlos for putting the spreadsheet together :thumb:


----------



## APS

434


----------



## Bigoggy

396 ?


----------



## J306TD

Any more clues ?


----------



## Wilco

417 ta.


----------



## 20vKarlos

CLUES..

we are on our last 15 numbers now bud... they are...

348
356
362
365
391
395
412
415
426
428
429
430
661

I'm just picking 360 (that's why its not on the list above)


----------



## cole_scirocco

395 mine.


----------



## 20vKarlos

cole_exclusiv said:


> 395 mine.


you my friend are half an hour early (well 20minutes) :spam:  :wave:


----------



## J306TD

Thanks Karlos


----------



## Johnnyopolis

J306TD said:


> Johnny as your one of the best admin pretty please can I have a mug. I need a new one for work.


As you asked so nicely (and I am the best admin) send me over your address and Ill hook you up!


----------



## J306TD

Johnnyopolis said:


> As you asked so nicely (and I am the best admin) send me over your address and Ill hook you up!


Thanks Johnny. PM on its way


----------



## 20vKarlos

Johnnyopolis said:


> As you asked so nicely (and I am the best admin) send me over your address and Ill hook you up!


:argie: --- :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

362 for me


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Goodylax said:


> Well, it's 5:46 here in the States, so I will be keeping watch all night. :thumb:
> It's also a blizzard outside and work is canceled for tomorrow already. So I will continue to watch, but as soon as I see it, I'm calling it :thumb:


Pictures! Show me a Blizzard.. Love Snow never get much in the South of the UK...


----------



## cole_scirocco

20vKarlos said:


> you my friend are half an hour early (well 20minutes) :spam:  :wave:


Still pick it lol that counts for me as I'm off to bed hahaha.


----------



## Mark R5

3rd guess is 348


----------



## Chicane

Mugs? What are these mugs I hear of?


----------



## The_Weasel

I'll take 348 this time


----------



## 20vKarlos

They are the AWESOME!!!! Zaino and DetailingWorld ones  :thumb:


----------



## Chicane

*356* guess 7


----------



## 20vKarlos

The_Weasel said:


> I'll take 348 this time


pick again... that went 2 minutes before you guessed :thumb:


----------



## Chicane

The_Weasel said:


> I'll take 348 this time


Mark St just beat you there weasel...


----------



## J306TD

Numbers left are

365
391
395
415
426
428
429
430


----------



## The_Weasel

20vKarlos said:


> pick again... that went 2 minutes before you guessed :thumb:


Thanks, on phone and slower to load up. Try 412 then.......


----------



## Chicane

Well they'll more than likely be gone in the next hour so good luck chaps


----------



## 20vKarlos

Remaining numbers are!

329
331
365
391
395
415
426
428
429
431
461


----------



## The_Weasel

Tomorrow I'm going to look for a needle in a haystack, must be easier


----------



## Reece_

415 please


----------



## J306TD

The_Weasel said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to look for a needle in a haystack, must be easier


I'm going to find a unicorn


----------



## 20vKarlos

I can now accept Coles Number of 395 (he was too early before) 

Remaining numbers below :thumb:

329
331
365
391
426
428
429
431
461


----------



## Chicane

The_Weasel said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to look for a needle in a haystack, must be easier


I have a big tub of jellybeans, thinking of running a guess how many jellybeans comp, without the hints haha :lol:


----------



## J306TD

Chicane said:


> I have a big tub of jellybeans, thinking of running a guess how many jellybeans comp, without the hints haha :lol:


Do we win the tub?


----------



## 20vKarlos

This current competition would have been nearly impossible without the updates.... think how many duplicate numbers we would get posted! :doublesho


----------



## Chicane

No. My hands will have been all over them counti... Oh that's a thing... I'll have to count the bloody things. Scrap that, there's no jellybeans comp!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

cole_exclusiv said:


> 395 mine.


Accepted



Chicane said:


> I have a big tub of jellybeans, thinking of running a guess how many jellybeans comp, without the hints haha :lol:


You'd have an easy way of calculating them too! 
Weigh 1, then weigh 10, then weigh 20... then weigh the whole lot, and you'd have a pretty accurate number of beans :lol:


----------



## Criptop

Gonna go for 461!


----------



## Chicane

Goody is being eerily quiet...


----------



## Goodylax

I drink about 3-4 cups of Joe a day "cough cough" 

No more clues, just suspense left!

One member has guessed soooooo many numbers right around it, and another very active member missed the bullseye by one--- can't wait to see who lands it


----------



## 20vKarlos

Goodylax said:


> I drink about 3-4 cups of Joe a day "cough cough"
> 
> No more clues, just suspense left!
> 
> One member has guessed soooooo many numbers right around it, and another very active member missed the bullseye by one--- can't wait to see who lands it


Such a tease!


----------



## 20vKarlos

I know what it is!!!!!!! 

Ahhhhhhhhh i know what it is!!!!

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Goodylax

*Winner!*



Criptop said:


> Gonna go for 461!


WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Congrats!!! You really danced around the 460's for awhile 

Send me a PM with your shipping info 

Thanks everybody for playing, that was fun!


----------



## Chicane

Well that's me out... I've another 45 mins to go


----------



## Welshquattro1

I'll go for 365


----------



## Chicane

Welshquattro1 said:


> I'll go for 365


You can have them all mate, it's been won :lol:


----------



## The_Weasel

Can't believe we've still missed it!


----------



## Goodylax

20vKarlos said:


> I know what it is!!!!!!!
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhh i know what it is!!!!
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


You were one off early Karlos


----------



## 20vKarlos

Spreadsheet.... BINNED! 

:wall: :lol:

I've just realised... I played my Wednesday waxathon number! OH MAN! ONE... YES ONE away!!! 

-
-
-
-
-
Gets Coat and Cries!


----------



## J306TD

Criptop said:


> Gonna go for 461!


Darn that was my next guess


----------



## 20vKarlos

J306TD said:


> Darn that was my next guess


Yea, Yea...


----------



## J306TD

20vKarlos said:


> Yea, Yea...


It was I had been trawling back through since Goodys last hint. Plus using the spreadsheet to help


----------



## Mark R5

Congrats. Well I feel like a winner purely because I've been on at the right time to participate haha. Just a shame the prize isn't quite as good. 

Well done again and what a great prize on offer.


----------



## The_Weasel

Well done criptop


----------



## Chicane

Goodylax said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> Wanna win this box of goodies?
> Here is a fun little game, to the winner go the spoil! :thumb:
> 
> How many beer bottle caps are in this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One guess per user every hour. I'll try and keep up as much as possible.
> Good luck!


Really don't look like there's 461 bottle caps in there!


----------



## J306TD

Congratulations Criptop


----------



## 20vKarlos

*The following is a list is made up of 3 elements.*

*Winners Name - Post they were declared a winner - Person generously giving away!*

*Here, we have the winners circle (list) - From the beginning of this thread!*

S29nta - Post 7 - Whizzer
Soulboy - Post 22 - Whizzer
Kiashuma - Post 35 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 36 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 37 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 80 - Whizzer
Wilco - Post 80 - Whizzer
Dougnorwich - Post 82 - Whizzer
Alan W - Post 114 - Whizzer
andspenka - Post 134 - Whizzer
J036TD - Post 134 - Whizzer
Farquhar - Post 156 - Johnnyopolis
JoranRaven - Post 160 - Whizzer
Golftdi - Post 175 - Whizzer
* Dooka wanted to spread the love - Post 186**
* Whizzer told Dooka to choose someone - Post 215**<--- Still not happened.
Starburst - 216 - Whizzer
* Whizzer told Spoony to choose someone - Post 218*
* Spoony Chose Kimo73 - Post 222*
Kimo73 - Post 222 - Whizzer/Spoony
Stumpy90 - Post 224 - Whizzer
*Stumpy90 donated to ArdenVXR - Post 233*
White Night - Post 270 - Whizzer
Tightlines - Post 282 - Whizzer
JJ0063 - Post 366 - Whizzer
Potter88 - Post 492 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 500 - 20vKarlos
Ed_Veedub - 512 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Welshquattro1 - 519 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Dubber - Post 539 - Whizzer/Alan W
Jenks - Post 553 - Whizzer
Kriminal - Post 553 - Whizzer
Ferted - Post 554 - Whizzer
lmc Leeroy - Post 560 - Johnnyopolis
Pittsy - Post 561 - Johnnyopolis
Bigoggy - Post 621 - Johnnyopolis
Shug - Post 637 - Whizzer
The_Weasel - Post 731 - Whizzer
mikej857 - Post 744 - Whizzer
Goodylax - Post 766 - StoneJedi
JacobDuBois - Post 777 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 796 - Kiashuma
JacobDuBois - Post 820 - BradleyMarky
JJ0063 - Post 990 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 990 - Whizzer
Hunty - Post 991 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 1010 - Kiashuma
CaptainDuff - Post 1034 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 1185 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
RCMM92 - Post 1299 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Jenks - Post 1322 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Stumpy90 - Post 1330 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 1382 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Kimo73 - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_170
Saul - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_70
JacobDuBois - Post 1457 - Dougnorwich
APS - Post 1502 - Dougnorwich
Ferted - Post 1504 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post - 1516 - Stumpy90
Tightlines - Post 1516 - Stumpy90
JacobDuBois - Post 1563 - 20vKarlos
Wilco - Post 1593 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
20vKarlos - Post 1703 - Whizzer
Kimo73 - Post 1756 - Wilco
WhiteRoc_170 - Post 1849 - Kimo
Goodylax - Post 1873 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 1898 - StoneJedi
Pittsy - Post 1939 - StoneJedi
R14CKE - Post 1986 - Kimo
Gammachan - Post 2082 - StoneJedi
Bradleymarky - Post 2106 - WhiteRoc_170
20vKarlos - Post 2127 - Kimo73
Pittsy - Post 2247 - JoranRaven
JoranRaven - Post 2267 - Dougnorwich
Bradleymarky - Post 2297 - tightlines
Jenks - Post 2410 - Chicane
Bradleymarky - Post 2472 - J306TD
Polac - Post 2477 - Whizzer
Pantypoos - Post - 2538 - Whizzer
Dan_h - Post 2551 - Whizzer
5kinner - Post 2551 - Whizzer
Stumpy90 - Post 2565 - Muzzer42
J306TD - Post 2771 - Johnnyopolis
Criptop - Post 2802 - Goodylax

****I believe that's 81 prizes to date!****

*The above list will be Copied when I get a chance to copy it and update it... It'll usually be later in the evening!*

*Upto date 01:05am Tuesday 27th*

Karlos


----------



## Goodylax

Looks can be deceiving 
I fill up a red "keg" cup and empty them in this giant Zip lock bag. If you try, you can fill one red cup with about 100 caps. Not to mention I emptied the bag and counted them last night before the start.


----------



## Reece_

Aha this was too fun and congrats to the winner 

Thanks for keeping us updated karlos :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Its a good night from me guys!

I've finished working for this evening (from my desk at home  ) 

It's time for bed... I shall be back sporadically throughout the day, but I am hoping to have a DW free day, but only because I HAVE TO :lol:

All the best for tomorrow guys 

Night
Karlos :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Reece_ said:


> Aha this was too fun and congrats to the winner
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated karlos :thumb:


You're welcome Reece! it's been challenging at times


----------



## Goodylax

Yes, thanks for the help organizing the list Karlos, you are the Listmaster


----------



## Wilco

Just to add kimos prize was posted first thing Monday morning.


----------



## tightlines

Morning everyone


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, morning all:thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr

Morning all


----------



## 5kinner

Morning!!!! Another guess 324 please


----------



## 5kinner

Just gone back a couple of pages, has goodys prize been won?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all wow looks like someone finally won haha congrats


----------



## tightlines

Morning pittsy


----------



## Reece_

Morning everyone

And goodnight :lol:


----------



## Reece_

5kinner said:


> Just gone back a couple of pages, has goodys prize been won?


Yep, it was won last night


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> Hi father whizzmas...... don't get me wrong, i'm far from ungreatful and I know you're a busy man........ but did either of these come to anything? Don't worry if not it'll just stop me from slowly opening the door when I get home incase I tread on anything lol


Morning Stumpy send me your address Ref this :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning uncle Whizzer:thumb:


----------



## dubant07

Morning people


----------



## stumpy90

GGooooooooooodd mornin viet.......er.......


Hello peeps


----------



## Criptop

Goodylax said:


> WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Congrats!!! You really danced around the 460's for awhile
> 
> Send me a PM with your shipping info
> 
> Thanks everybody for playing, that was fun!


Ahhhhhhh!!! Unreal! What a surprise to wake up to! Genuinely chuffed to bits I actually won!!

Thanks to Goodylax for offering the prize and to everyone else for playing, especially Karlos with all the spreadsheets! It was really fun!

I look forward to running my own competition soon!


----------



## 5kinner

So there was 461! wow I was adamant it was around the 270's lol. Great game and congrats to the winner!


----------



## Kiashuma

I will guess 654 if its still going, if not then "Bert" is the dogs name, "green" is the favourate colour, most hated lager is Tennents and the capital of France is Paris


----------



## J306TD

Morning all great game last night


----------



## APS

Morning all.


----------



## Bigoggy

Morning guys


----------



## Welshquattro1

Mornin all


----------



## pantypoos




----------



## Jonnybbad

morning all baby's are boring all she doing is sleeping


----------



## Bigoggy

Jonnybbad said:


> morning all baby's are boring all she doing is sleeping


:lol: wait a month or 2 and thats all you will want to do


----------



## tightlines

Not much happening in work had the truck booked in to have the belts done on the PTO side of things, all that was done went to pull out the yard and it stopped dead 10 meteres later won't start waiting for another mechanic to come out now.its got fuel and emergency stops are out, looks like I'm on here to a bit


----------



## JacobDuBois

tightlines said:


> Not much happening in work had the truck booked in to have the belts done on the PTO side of things, all that was done went to pull out the yard and it stopped dead 10 meteres later won't start waiting for another mechanic to come out now.its got fuel and emergency stops are out, looks like I'm on here to a bit


Got nout to do either 140mb system has intermittent fault got to wait until it goes faulty again to diagnose


----------



## J306TD

I'm not in work. Back tommorow 6am. SWMBO is at home so got to do jobs round the house


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok so what shall I give away today ... how about an applicator pack ....


----------



## 5kinner

where do i apply  lol

sad .... but i'm actually laughing ..


----------



## tightlines

ohh good luck people


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> Ok so what shall I give away today ... how about an applicator pack ....


What, for women........ orrrrrr...........


----------



## polac5397

received from Whizzer - Thanks to Power Maxed

2 x shampoo samples
1 x Glass cleaner spray sample

Thanks guys


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> What, for women........ orrrrrr...........




thinking more along these lines :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Right who hasn't won anything yet ?!!!


----------



## saul

from yourself.... me!!


----------



## Farquhar

I'm all a bit behind! What on earth is going on now?

Who won the 'guess my first car' one?


----------



## WHIZZER

saul said:


> from yourself.... me!!


Go on then :thumb: think I did say yesterday you would win something today - send me that address !


----------



## Farquhar

saul said:


> from yourself.... me!!


What he said!


----------



## WHIZZER

Farquhar said:


> What he said!


OK go on then send me your address as well :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

WHIZZER said:


> Right who hasn't won anything yet ?!!!


me lol


----------



## WHIZZER

Hmm well that's the applicator gone and something else

How about an airfreshner ..... who wants one


----------



## Goodylax

This guy (morning all!)


----------



## Pittsy

No Ta Whizzer, fresh enough as it is:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Goodylax said:


> This guy (morning all!)


Your sticker is on its way


----------



## bradleymarky

I havent won anything from the mods yet, i have from just about everybody else though


----------



## hardyd44

Me too - Nowt from the Mods, but from Wolfs and Dubber, so feel a bit guilty posting on this thread.

But..........................










Owt for Nowt, give us a shout


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Has my prizes turnt up yet?


----------



## WHIZZER

bradleymarky said:


> I havent won anything from the mods yet, i have from just about everybody else though


Send me your address ill send you the air freshener :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Just recieved this from J3O6TD. Mnay different things to try 
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150127_130253_zpss0wa7ymw.jpg.html]


----------



## stumpy90

I don't think SophieAnn has won anything yet? 

:tumbleweed:


----------



## bradleymarky

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Has my prizes turnt up yet?


If you mean me then no not yet mate :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

bradleymarky said:


> If you mean me then no not yet mate :thumb:


its still sat in my room waiting to be posted lol so not you just yet. :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> its still sat in my room waiting to be posted lol so not you just yet. :thumb:


 thought you meant me


----------



## saul

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Has my prizes turnt up yet?


nothing this morning


----------



## dillinja999

afternoon peeps :wave:


----------



## JacobDuBois

What's postage like on a 100ml sample?


----------



## Kimo

stumpy90 said:


> i don't think sophieann has won anything yet?
> 
> :tumbleweed:


lol -.-


----------



## Bigoggy

JacobDuBois said:


> What's postage like on a 100ml sample?


I pay 3 quid to send about 600ml worth. 1st class


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

JacobDuBois said:


> What's postage like on a 100ml sample?


Depends on the size of the parcel. 2nd class is 2.80 for small parcel.


----------



## WHIZZER

JacobDuBois said:


> What's postage like on a 100ml sample?


depends on the size of bottle ( i.e shape) if its a large letter then around a £1 - if small packet then more like £2.50 - £3


----------



## stumpy90

I paid £6.40 to send two parcels today. 600ml in total :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Anydody want a sticker .....larger than normal


----------



## JacobDuBois

Ahh okay. I've got loads of topaz that will take me ages to get through. Pointless sending just 1 sample in that case. I'll try to see what else I can muster up


----------



## jenks

Chicane said:


>


Turned up this morning, thanks Chicane, need to get them on my tool chest now:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

WHIZZER said:


> Anydody want a sticker .....larger than normal


Me,me,me,me,me,me.lol


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Anydody want a sticker .....larger than normal


oooh that looks good:argie:


----------



## tightlines

My dog likes those


----------



## WHIZZER

Welshquattro1 said:


> Me,me,me,me,me,me.lol


go on then


----------



## Pittsy

JacobDuBois said:


> What's postage like on a 100ml sample?


I paid £2.80 the other day posting a sample, in a small jiffy bag weighing 70g if thats any help:thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

WHIZZER said:


> go on then


Managed to test the 20/20 50 cal glass cleaner on Saturday Whizz


----------



## Reece_

Afternoon all


----------



## Kimo

£2.80 for anything up to 1kg


----------



## tightlines

Noodles and salt and pepper ribs tonight I think, and a sausage for K9 don't think he will eat it though, must be the only dog who won't a eat them


----------



## J306TD

tightlines said:


> Noodles and salt and pepper ribs tonight I think, and a sausage for K9 don't think he will eat it though, must be the only dog who won't a eat them


Chicken, new tates and veg for us


----------



## WHIZZER

Issue 1 I think I may have sent stumpy90 stickers to ardenvxr by mistake ?


----------



## Pittsy

Chicken stir fry:thumb:
Gotta cook it even though Mrs P has been at home all day


----------



## JacobDuBois

Fuel pump has been changed and the car is fine! Happy now. And found out it's had a stage 1 revo aswell haha


----------



## Pittsy

JacobDuBois said:


> Fuel pump has been changed and the car is fine! Happy now. And found out it's had a stage 1 revo aswell haha


Good one, I bet that's a relief :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> Good one, I bet that's a relief :thumb:


Massive relief. Can doesn't feel like a 1litre in limp mode now


----------



## APS

WHIZZER said:


> Right who hasn't won anything yet ?!!!


Me 

Evening all  Everyone had a good day? Was a day off for me so i could go get some new tyres, and gave my old mans car a bit of a spruce up. He now wants some quick detailer after seeing what it does lol


----------



## GleemSpray

WHIZZER said:


> Right who hasn't won anything yet ?!!!


 Me ! ...


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Chicken stir fry:thumb:
> Gotta cook it even though Mrs P has been at home all day


that would p me off, cook her chicken really quick


----------



## TomWVXR

*AutoFinesse Giveaway*

Right well I've got tonnes of Auto Finesse products in my collection so I thought why not give some away to you lot to try

And seeing as it was my MOT on Saturday I thought closest person to guess (to the nearest 100 miles) gets all this stuff plus maybe a few extras if i can find anymore bottles



Theres roughly 50ml of Tripple, Ultra Glaze, Revive, Crystal and Dressle

Can everyone please copy and paste the list below and put your name next to your guess- Ive PM'd Whizzer with the correct answer before posting this so no chance of it being called a fix etc

15000
15100
15200
15300
15400
15500
15600
15700
15800
15900
16000
16100
16200
16300
16400
16500
16600
16700
16800
16900
17000
17100
17200
17300
17400
17500


----------



## polac5397

15000
15100
15200
15300
15400
15500
15600
15700
15800
15900
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300
16400
16500
16600
16700
16800
16900
17000
17100
17200
17300
17400
17500


----------



## Criptop

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400
15500
15600
15700
15800
15900
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300
16400
16500
16600
16700
16800
16900
17000
17100
17200
17300
17400
17500


----------



## bradleymarky

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 -bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800
15900
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300
16400
16500
16600
16700
16800
16900
17000
17100
17200
17300
17400
17500


----------



## stumpy90

bradleymarky said:


> 15000
> 15100
> 15200
> 15300 - Criptop
> 15400 -bradleymarky
> 15500
> 15600
> 15700
> 15800
> 15900
> 16000
> 16100 -
> 16200 - polac5397
> 16300
> 16400
> 16500
> 16600
> 16700 - stumpy90
> 16800
> 16900
> 17000
> 17100
> 17200
> 17300
> 17400
> 17500


Can't copy and paste


----------



## rottenapple

15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 -bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300
16400
16500
16600
16700
16800
16900
17000
17100
17200
17300
17400
17500


----------



## Welshquattro1

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 -bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300
16400
16500
16600
16700 - stumpy90
16800
16900
17000
17100
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500


----------



## danwel

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 -bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300
16400
16500
16600
16700 - stumpy90
16800
16900 - Danwel 
17000
17100
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500


----------



## WayneST250

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 -bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300
16400 - WayneST
16500
16600
16700 - stumpy90
16800
16900
17000
17100
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500


----------



## APS

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 -bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300
16400 - WayneST
16500
16600
16700 - stumpy90
16800
16900
17000 - APS
17100
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500

Awesome little bundle there


----------



## danwel

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 -bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300
16400 - WayneST
16500
16600
16700 - stumpy90
16800
16900 - Danwel 
17000 - APS
17100
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500

I appear to have been deleted


----------



## stonejedi

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 -bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300 - stonejedi
16400 - WayneST
16500
16600
16700 - stumpy90
16800
16900 - Danwel 
17000 - APS
17100
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500


----------



## J306TD

17100 me


----------



## Jonnybbad

16600 plz


----------



## Pittsy

15900 for me please,:thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 -bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900 - Pittsy
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300 - stonejedi
16400 - WayneST
16500
16600 - Jonnybbad
16700 - stumpy90
16800
16900 - Danwel 
17000 - APS
17100 - J306TD
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500

Updated for those who cant copy + paste


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> that would p me off, cook her chicken really quick


Was a bit fed up tbh to make it even worse she had a fight with my daughter, I side with her then get it in the neck from both of them. Grrrrr
At least they are talking now but I am really fed up


----------



## 20vKarlos

Evening all! 


15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 - Bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900 - Pittsy
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300 - stonejedi
16400 - WayneST
16500 - 20vKarlos
16600 - Jonnybbad
16700 - stumpy90
16800
16900 - Danwel 
17000 - APS
17100 - J306TD
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500

Thought I might just add, that I'm going to win the Euromillions tonight :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 - Bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900 - Pittsy
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300 - stonejedi
16400 - WayneST
16500 - 20vKarlos
16600 - Jonnybbad
16700 - stumpy90
16800 - tightlines 
16900 - Danwel 
17000 - APS
17100 - J306TD
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500


----------



## bradleymarky

Thought I might just add, that I'm going to win the Euromillions tonight :thumb:[/QUOTE]You`ve a better chance than me...i havent entered :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 - Bradleymarky
15500
15600 - kimo73
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900 - Pittsy
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300 - stonejedi
16400 - WayneST
16500 - 20vKarlos
16600 - Jonnybbad
16700 - stumpy90
16800 - tightlines 
16900 - Danwel 
17000 - APS
17100 - J306TD
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500


----------



## ferted

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 - Bradleymarky
15500
15600
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900 - Pittsy
16000
16100 - ferted
16200 - polac5397
16300 - stonejedi
16400 - WayneST
16500 - 20vKarlos
16600 - Jonnybbad
16700 - stumpy90
16800 - tightlines 
16900 - Danwel 
17000 - APS
17100 - J306TD
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500


----------



## DUBNBASS

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 - Bradleymarky
15500
15600 - DUBNBASS 
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900 - Pittsy
16000
16100 - ferted
16200 - polac5397
16300 - stonejedi
16400 - WayneST
16500 - 20vKarlos
16600 - Jonnybbad
16700 - stumpy90
16800 - tightlines 
16900 - Danwel 
17000 - APS
17100 - J306TD
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500[/QUOTE]


----------



## ferted

Ooops posted same time
Dubnbass, Kimo73 picked 15600,byt we posted at the same time and my list didn't have his guess on it
So you'll need to pick again


----------



## DUBNBASS

This would be perfect if I win this one as I wanted to try pretty much all your offering in samples


----------



## 20vKarlos

DUBNBASS said:


> This would be perfect if I win this one as I wanted to try pretty much all your offering in samples


Your not the only one, I'd certainly like to give them a try 

:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

15000
15100
15200
15300 - Criptop
15400 -bradleymarky
15500 - sicskate
15600 - kilmo73
15700
15800 - rottenapple
15900 - Pittsy
16000
16100 - 
16200 - polac5397
16300 - stonejedi
16400 - WayneST
16500
16600 - Jonnybbad
16700 - stumpy90
16800
16900 - Danwel 
17000 - APS
17100 - J306TD
17200
17300 - Welshquattro1
17400
17500


----------



## Kimo

3 of us with the same number now?


----------



## Sicskate

Oh yeah, I'll change mine then 

DUBNBASS - you'll have to choose again.


----------



## TomWVXR

Right we have a winner 16600 - Jonnybbad

PM me your address and ill post it out this week


----------



## Sicskate

Gutted


----------



## J306TD

Congrats Jonny


----------



## tightlines

well done


----------



## Pittsy

Well done Jonnybbad


----------



## Jonnybbad

TomWVXR said:


> Right we have a winner 16600 - Jonnybbad
> 
> PM me your address and ill post it out this week


Wow thanks alot


----------



## stonejedi

Well done Johnny boy.SJ.


----------



## DUBNBASS

All I can say is ****flaps, I will now have a small emotional cry and and fill my basket ready for pay day on Friday


----------



## 20vKarlos

Wow! ONE away.... AGAIN!!!


----------



## DUBNBASS

Karlos you can have a little cry too, 
I am gonna order a few bits from auto finesse Friday let me know what you particularly want to try I will see if I can hook you up


----------



## 20vKarlos

You little gem! 

I'd like desire please :lol: :lol: .... Just kidding, mate I'm happy with anything, I love trying new things(products ) :thumb: 

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Kimo

20vKarlos said:


> You little gem!
> 
> I'd like desire please :lol: :lol: .... Just kidding, mate I'm happy with anything, I love trying new things(products ) :thumb:
> 
> Thank you kindly!


You got illusion?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> You got illusion?


No


----------



## DUBNBASS

Triple 
Obliterate
Finale qd 
Crystal glass 
All on the radar for month end purchase along with some bits from 50cal detailing


----------



## J306TD

Night all back too work tommorow


----------



## tightlines

J306TD said:


> Night all back too work tommorow


dont be late


----------



## Mark R5

Damn it. Missed another. Been sat at the bloody hospital all evening with some glass in my heel. Still think there might be a tiny bit left in there but for now I'm just thankful it's nothing serious. 

Another great prize, and congrats to the winner. When the next one comes in, Karlos, let me know what your guess is, I'll guess one less or higher and we'll go 50/50 ok


----------



## Kimo

20vKarlos said:


> No


Interesting


----------



## Goodylax

Hey guys, been busy shoveling snow


----------



## Goodylax

Kimo73 said:


> Interesting


One of Kimo's favs, maybe he's cooking u up a sample


----------



## Bigoggy

Hey guys i got a sample of illusion from whiteroc to try one of the dear af waxes but it whent wierd in the post. Stuck it in the fridge but its still really soft. How soft is it usualy ?


----------



## Kimo

Goodylax said:


> One of Kimo's favs, maybe he's cooking u up a sample


Who knows


----------



## Kimo

Bigoggy said:


> Hey guys i got a sample of illusion from whiteroc to try one of the dear af waxes but it whent wierd in the post. Stuck it in the fridge but its still really soft. How soft is it usualy ?


It's soft and oily, have seen it to go soft in post though :/


----------



## Bigoggy

Kimo73 said:


> It's soft and oily, have seen it to go soft in post though :/


Just put it right to the back and lowered the temp a little bit on the fridge.


----------



## Chicane

20vKarlos said:


> Wow! ONE away.... AGAIN!!!


All I can say is Karlos, If you're that close to winning things you should try the euro millions, not DW


----------



## APS

Mornin all. Off down to the big smoke today. Again. 
Have a good day all


----------



## tightlines

Morning APS, morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all:wave:


----------



## Reece_

Good morning :wave:


----------



## ferted

Morning all


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning all ......


----------



## Mark R5

Good moaning, in my best Allo' Allo' accent


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all you hard working people!


----------



## stumpy90

Marnin


----------



## muzzer

G'day folks. So is there a regular poster in this thread who hasn't won anything yet?


----------



## Chicane

Mark ST said:


> Good moaning, in my best Allo' Allo' accent


Good moaning, did you enjoy your loo down for farty wonks?!?

:lol::lol:


----------



## Chicane

muzzer42 said:


> G'day folks. So is there a regular poster in this thread who hasn't won anything yet?


No luck yet muzzer! But then again i only joined in this thread in the last week or so :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Chicane said:


> No luck yet muzzer! But then again i only joined in this thread in the last week or so :thumb:


What do you fancy?? I've been helped out by a couple of members and I've eon in this thread so I will spread the love.

I've got some wolfs sample polishes in the sale section that I'm willing to send you or I'm sure I can dig out something else if you'd prefer not to have polishes?


----------



## Chicane

Dan thats awfully kind bud! I could really do with some alloy wheel protection, but anything you got going spare i'd gladly try! :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Chicane said:


> Dan thats awfully kind bud! I could really do with some alloy wheel protection, but anything you got going spare i'd gladly try! :thumb:


Hmm, to be honest it's not something I do but I do keep toying with going down the sealant route.

You can have the polishes if you want or wait it out for some alloy protection I'm easy mate. Just sorry I can't be of help on the sealant front


----------



## stumpy90

Dont be afraid to use some bodywork sealants etc on alloy wheels.
I've used AG EGP on my powdercoated wheels many times with good results bud.


----------



## Chicane

Thanks dan! Ive got loads of polishes I haven't even got round to trying yet, so i'll let someone else benefit from the wolfs buddy! :thumb:


----------



## Chicane

stumpy90 said:


> Dont be afraid to use some bodywork sealants etc on alloy wheels.
> I've used AG EGP on my powdercoated wheels many times with good results bud.


Im sure ive got a full bottle of EGP, never thought about using it on wheels tbh, as figured it wouldnt last 2 seconds


----------



## danwel

Chicane said:


> Thanks dan! Ive got loads of polishes I haven't even got round to trying yet, so i'll let someone else benefit from the wolfs buddy! :thumb:


No problem mate:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Morning, whats the comp just now then


----------



## 20vKarlos

Morning peeps... Just a quick check-In this morning to tell everyone that I DID NOT win the euro millions last night, so I'm afraid I won't be supplying masses of freebies. However, I am certainly going to be giving away in the coming weeks/months!


----------



## 20vKarlos

After having trouble with photo bucket the other evening, I have now managed to upload the pictures I wanted to get posted on here!

I'd like to say a massive thank you to Whizzer, I really like this thing!



















Sorry about the rubbish iPad photo's, and thank you once again Whizzer!

It's a cool bit of kit! It's already got pride of place in the car! :thumb:

I will update "Winners Circle" this evening too.


----------



## muzzer

Okay, now i am going to send a little something to Stumpy at the weekend but seeing as we are being generous, i am going to throw this one out there and see what happens

Someone will get something from me, not sure what yet but let's have a bit of fun. Who deserves something the most? I'll let the masses choose


----------



## JacobDuBois

muzzer42 said:


> Okay, now i am going to send a little something to Stumpy at the weekend but seeing as we are being generous, i am going to throw this one out there and see what happens
> 
> Someone will get something from me, not sure what yet but let's have a bit of fun. Who deserves something the most? I'll let the masses choose


Maybe Mark ST? He's been poking around a while and after his glass incident at the hospital could prob use cheering up


----------



## stumpy90

/\ +1

Agree with Mr Stereokicks

I'll get me coat


----------



## 20vKarlos

Whizzer - he has given away masses already, and although I don't think he will accept anything, I think he deserves something at least! But I'd just whoosh he would say what he would like...Whizzer, pole dancer isn't an option! :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> /\ +1
> 
> Agree with Mr Stereokicks
> 
> I'll get me coat


No idea what Mr Stereokicks means? Those young lads off Xfactor? Just because I'm a tween


----------



## muzzer

Okay, so far Mark ST by a nose from WHIZZER, i'll keep an eye on this and see where it goes. The winner will be contacted tomorrow so i can arrange postage on friday or saturday


----------



## stumpy90

JacobDuBois said:


> No idea what Mr Stereokicks means? Those young lads off Xfactor? Just because I'm a tween


Yeah sorry bud just my sense of humour.... certainly no offence intended just batner :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> Yeah sorry bud just my sense of humour.... certainly no offence intended just batner :thumb:


Knew I shouldn't have posted that reflection shot! Hah none taken bud. I'm 20 this year cannot believe it :/


----------



## muzzer

JacobDuBois said:


> Knew I shouldn't have posted that reflection shot! Hah none taken bud. I'm 20 this year cannot believe it :/










20! 20!!
Young padawan you are, wet behind the ears you must be hmm


----------



## J306TD

Morning all


----------



## GleemSpray

Morning all.


----------



## saul

Morning...


----------



## stumpy90

JacobDuBois - Do you use any autofinesse stuff?


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> JacobDuBois - Do you use any autofinesse stuff?


Used the autofinesse tripple first time Saturday and found that very effective. Also use the hide cleaner for my leather seats and lather to wash. Those are the 3 bits I've got that I use.


----------



## saul

May sound stupid, I don't really have a huge variety of products or amounts. Is it okay to decant and offer this? After winning a couple of prizes would like to offer something back.


----------



## TomWVXR

saul said:


> May sound stupid, I don't really have a huge variety of products or amounts. Are people simply decanting and offering this as a prezzie?. Would like to offer something also.


Thats all i did, Got plenty of AF stuff so thought why not give some away for others to try


----------



## muzzer

saul said:


> May sound stupid, I don't really have a huge variety of products or amounts. Is it okay to decant and offer this? After winning a couple of prizes would like to offer something back.


Yep, i don't see a problem, just make sure whoever you send it to knows it is only a part bottle not a full one and it should be fine :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

300 pages!! I really should get a t-shirt made up with this thread's title on it, and i started this on the back. Just in time for Waxstock :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

GleemSpray said:


> Morning all.


Go on then Ill send you something today !!!! :thumb:

Right whos next


----------



## WHIZZER

20vKarlos said:


> After having trouble with photo bucket the other evening, I have now managed to upload the pictures I wanted to get posted on here!
> 
> I'd like to say a massive thank you to Whizzer, I really like this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the rubbish iPad photo's, and thank you once again Whizzer!
> 
> It's a cool bit of kit! It's already got pride of place in the car! :thumb:
> 
> I will update "Winners Circle" this evening too.


its a good little torch that :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Post 3000 whoo hoo


----------



## WHIZZER

Kiashuma said:


> Post 3000 whoo hoo


that's got to be worth something

Send me your address :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

WHIZZER said:


> that's got to be worth something
> 
> Send me your address :thumb:


Cheers thanks very much, i have had a sticker already, am i allowed more


----------



## dillinja999

it says whizzers post is 3000 on main page lol


----------



## WHIZZER

Kiashuma said:


> Cheers thanks very much, i have had a sticker already, am i allowed more


yes cause you are


----------



## WHIZZER

dillinja999 said:


> it says whizzers post is 3000 on main page lol


there will be a few deleted posts so not a true reflection but the post number says 3000 and that's good enough for me :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

JacobDuBois said:


> Used the autofinesse tripple first time Saturday and found that very effective. Also use the hide cleaner for my leather seats and lather to wash. Those are the 3 bits I've got that I use.


Fancy trying some ultra glaze?


----------



## lewylinto

I reckon I could make some custom wash and rinse stickers for someone on the vinyl cutter :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> there will be a few deleted posts so not a true reflection but the post number says 3000 and that's good enough for me :thumb:


Boom, 3008:thumb:


----------



## danwel

lewylinto said:


> I reckon I could make some custom wash and rinse stickers for someone on the vinyl cutter :thumb:


Nice, my mum has a vinyl cutter so will get her to do a trial run too


----------



## scottk7

whats going on in here??


----------



## CaptainKirk95

What an incredible thread can't believe i've not come a cross it.

What a great idea guys:thumb:


----------



## saul

lewylinto said:


> I reckon I could make some custom wash and rinse stickers for someone on the vinyl cutter :thumb:


Are these printed or designed?


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> Fancy trying some ultra glaze?


Very generous of you mate. Question is it suitable for vinyl wrapped cars? Had megs show glaze and it specially says do not use on vinyl.


----------



## lewylinto

saul said:


> Are these printed or designed?


These would be designed by me then cut out on the vinyl cutter and would come just the same as any other sticker you would get. They would not be a digitally printed sticker if thats what you mean.


----------



## APS

lewylinto said:


> I reckon I could make some custom wash and rinse stickers for someone on the vinyl cutter :thumb:


Are these the detailing world ones buddy or your own custom ones??
I need some for 2 new buckets as I gave my old buckets to my dad. I PM'd jonnyoppolis the other night about getting a price on some DW ones. 
Let me know if you've got some designs and I'll buy a couple


----------



## muzzer

APS said:


> Are these the detailing world ones buddy or your own custom ones??
> I need some for 2 new buckets as I gave my old buckets to my dad. I PM'd jonnyoppolis the other night about getting a price on some DW ones.
> Let me know if you've got some designs and I'll buy a couple


Think he is going to knock up the designs himself :thumb:


----------



## lewylinto

APS said:


> Are these the detailing world ones buddy or your own custom ones??
> I need some for 2 new buckets as I gave my old buckets to my dad. I PM'd jonnyoppolis the other night about getting a price on some DW ones.
> Let me know if you've got some designs and I'll buy a couple


These are not the detailing world and I wasn't aware that they did them to be honest, I don't want to take any business away from anyone else but I could make some for you no bother and I wouldn't want anything for them :thumb:


----------



## saul

lewylinto said:


> These would be designed by me then cut out on the vinyl cutter and would come just the same as any other sticker you would get. They would not be a digitally printed sticker if thats what you mean.


I will pm you an idea and let me know what you think.


----------



## WHIZZER

lewylinto said:


> These are not the detailing world and I wasn't aware that they did them to be honest, I don't want to take any business away from anyone else but I could make some for you no bother and I wouldn't want anything for them :thumb:


we do have wash rinse stickers - out of stock at the moment - but I believe JOPolis is going to sort some :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

JacobDuBois said:


> Very generous of you mate. Question is it suitable for vinyl wrapped cars? Had megs show glaze and it specially says do not use on vinyl.


Hmmmmm can't see anywhere that it says it's suitable for vinyl 

If you'd like it either way give me a shout


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> Hmmmmm can't see anywhere that it says it's suitable for vinyl
> 
> If you'd like it either way give me a shout


Thanks for the offer bud but I'll let someone else snap it up as it may be more beneficial to them


----------



## bradleymarky

muzzer42 said:


> Someone will get something from me, not sure what yet but let's have a bit of fun. Who deserves something the most? I'll let the masses choose


I bleeding do....sod everybody else


----------



## jenks

lewylinto said:


> I reckon I could make some custom wash and rinse stickers for someone on the vinyl cutter :thumb:


Looking forward to seeing you knock one out:doublesho


----------



## APS

lewylinto said:


> These are not the detailing world and I wasn't aware that they did them to be honest, I don't want to take any business away from anyone else but I could make some for you no bother and I wouldn't want anything for them :thumb:


Ahhh I see 
Well let me know what you decide to knock up, I'll gladly sort you some beer money for em  
I'll be buying one off Jonnyoppolis anyways


----------



## APS

jenks said:


> Looking forward to seeing you knock one out:doublesho


100% wrongness lol.


----------



## APS

Where do you guys get your little bottles? Been thinking what I actually have that I could send to someone of any use, and I've got enough to send a wheel cleaning and protection box, I just need a few small bottles and something to put some scoops of fk1000p in.


----------



## stonejedi

Boots sell travel bottles that work good for samples.SJ.


----------



## TomWVXR

APS said:


> Where do you guys get your little bottles? Been thinking what I actually have that I could send to someone of any use, and I've got enough to send a wheel cleaning and protection box, I just need a few small bottles and something to put some scoops of fk1000p in.


Naturally Thinking is good, they do all sorts of sizes plus caps, spray heads etc for the bottles


----------



## APS

stonejedi said:


> Boots sell travel bottles that work good for samples.SJ.


Good shout. 
I'm gonna try a few of the cheapy shops at the weekend too.


----------



## APS

TomWVXR said:


> Naturally Thinking is good, they do all sorts of sizes plus caps, spray heads etc for the bottles


What a shout!! 
I am gonna be about 5 minutes around the corner from there today with work! Lol. I'll sneak out for 10 minutes and go have a look in their shop. Thanks pal


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> I bleeding do....sod everybody else


Nice try, haven't you won something on here already?


----------



## 20vKarlos

JacobDuBois said:


> Knew I shouldn't have posted that reflection shot! Hah none taken bud. I'm 20 this year cannot believe it :/


Surprised SophieAnn wasn't in that photo :lol: ... Oh wait...:tumbleweed:



scottk7 said:


> whats going on in here??


Lots of generousity, join in 



CaptainKirk95 said:


> What an incredible thread can't believe i've not come a cross it.
> 
> What a great idea guys:thumb:


You sir, have been missing out!



jenks said:


> Looking forward to seeing you knock one out:doublesho


:doublesho :lol: :lol:



muzzer42 said:


> Nice try, haven't you won something on here already?


Yes! :thumb:


----------



## Reece_

Afternoon, wheres all the snow


----------



## 20vKarlos

It's coming down as rain :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok I have one of the first batch of these










So who should I send it to .........


----------



## hobbs182

WHIZZER said:


> Ok I have one of the first batch of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who should I send it to .........


the amount of cars in ricoh carpark in july with these on lol 👌


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> Surprised SophieAnn wasn't in that photo :lol: ... Oh wait...:tumbleweed:
> 
> Lots of generousity, join in
> 
> You sir, have been missing out!
> 
> :doublesho :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes! :thumb:


You sure are bitter for a man who needed help tightening up his privacy


----------



## 20vKarlos

Whomever you wish to Whizz! 

I don't know where everybody went!

Last week was crazy!


----------



## scottk7

How do I get involved?


----------



## 20vKarlos

JacobDuBois said:


> You sure are bitter for a man who needed help tightening up his privacy




Only bitter thing here is lemons, and when life gives you lemons.... well, you make lemonade of course :lol::lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

20vKarlos said:


> Only bitter thing here is lemons, and when life gives you lemons.... well, you make lemonade of course :lol::lol:


I'll take a pint then cause you be squeezing!


----------



## stumpy90

scottk7 said:


> How do I get involved?


Lots of different comps in this thread bud. Just keep an eye on it. 
Just remember though it's the members running the comps NOT suppliers. Dont be afraid to hold your own :thumb:


----------



## Reece_

20vKarlos said:


> It's coming down as rain :lol:


:lol:


----------



## stumpy90

Had a quick word with Aaron at Autofinesse this morning and will run a small comp of my own in the next couple of weeks. 

:thumb:


----------



## Chicane

Who has the vinyl cutters? Sure i saw them mentioned a few pages back. How are you getting on designing?? Any tips ?


----------



## GleemSpray

OK, today I am feeling the love (Thanks Whizzer) and so it's time to do my bit for this thread and give something back ... Haven't quite thought of the question yet, but the lucky winner will get the goody box below, which contains:

A 1 Litre bottle of Power Maxed Quick Detailer + spray head. 

(Power Maxed had a bit of a label crisis at Christmas, so had to ship an unlabelled bottle to fulfil my order, but then sent a proper one as soon as they could - this is the unlabelled bottle they sent me which is new and unopened.)

I also got some samples (Thanks Wayne!) so to spread the Power Maxed word, you also get :

3 sample bottles of their excellent Glass Cleaner

3 samples of their excellent Shampoo and Ultra Wax

3 "Power Maxed" car stickers

All of this will be lovingly wrapped in 3 brand new Costco Kirkland MF towels .











All I have to do now is think of is a petrol head question…


----------



## Goodylax

GleemSpray said:


> OK, today I am feeling the love (Thanks Whizzer) and so it's time to do my bit for this thread and give something back ... Haven't quite thought of the question yet, but the lucky winner will get the goody box below, which contains:
> 
> A 1 Litre bottle of Power Maxed Quick Detailer + spray head.
> 
> (Power Maxed had a bit of a label crisis at Christmas, so had to ship an unlabelled bottle to fulfil my order, but then sent a proper one as soon as they could - this is the unlabelled bottle they sent me which is new and unopened.)
> 
> I also got some samples (Thanks Wayne!) so to spread the Power Maxed word, you also get :
> 
> 3 sample bottles of their excellent glass cleaner
> 
> 3 samples of their excellent shampoo and wax
> 
> 3 "Power Maxed" car stickers
> 
> All of this will be lovingly wrapped in 3 brand new Cosco Kirkland MF towels .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do now is think of is a petrol head question…


Dude, nice load :argie:


----------



## 5kinner

Great prize there GleemSpray!

Looking forward to the question .... but not looking forward to keeping up with the thread :roll eyes:

Got Autosmart Rep coming by work tomorrow ... better prepare the bank manager, i might be able to offer something in a comp after he's been, not sure i'll ever get through 5l of Tardis or G101 and whatever else I buy!


----------



## APS

Wow, that's cool


----------



## GleemSpray

Ok, So.... the question is .....

What car is this ? (hope its not too easy)


----------



## JacobDuBois

Thought I stood a chance. Not now ^^ paha


----------



## GleemSpray

If no-one guesses correctly by tonight, I will start to post other pics of it as a slow reveal.


----------



## APS

E type


----------



## bradleymarky

Is it a TVR.


----------



## Kiashuma

Mmm, im going for a older Jag XKR


----------



## dillinja999

db5 is my guess


----------



## Chicane

Mazda mx-5?


----------



## GleemSpray

No winners yet...


----------



## bradleymarky

GleemSpray said:


> Ok, So.... the question is .....
> 
> What car is this ? (hope its not too easy)


Might be an idea to let us know how many guess we can have or it will be a bloodbath


----------



## stumpy90

Porsche boxter?


----------



## danwel

Fiat barchetta


----------



## danwel

Or Mitsubishi fto


----------



## Bigoggy

Is it a 911


----------



## GleemSpray

bradleymarky said:


> Might be an idea to let us know how many guess we can have or it will be a bloodbath


 OK.

One guess each until 10pm tonight, to allow the evening crowd a chance.

If no one has guessed by 10pm I will declare a multiple attempt free-for-all and will start posting spoilers ...


----------



## AllenF

Soooooo easy
A silver one.
There i win...


----------



## bradleymarky

GleemSpray said:


> OK.
> 
> One guess each until 10pm tonight, to allow the evening crowd a chance.
> 
> If no one has guessed by 10pm I will declare a multiple attempt free-for-all and will start posting spoilers ...


Me and my big mouth.....i will in bed for 8.30 pm  2 guesses would have been a better idea


----------



## GleemSpray

AllenF said:


> Soooooo easy
> A silver one.
> There i win...


 Can I just refer you to rule 7(b) of the contest rules ?

" 7(b) _The contest winner shall be the person who correctly guesses the make and model of the car in the picture, but, notwithstanding this, the contest organiser reserves the right to declare the winning entry null and void for arbitrary, unfair and unreasonable decisions known only to himself_ "

I hope this clarifies the situation Allen ?


----------



## Goodylax

Toyota /Subaru FR Sport coupe


----------



## Chicane

One guess each per hour? Or just one guess and that's it?


----------



## Welshquattro1

Is it a MGF


----------



## GleemSpray

Chicane said:


> One guess each per hour? Or just one guess and that's it?


 one guess each until 10pm, then I will throw the doors open to multiple guesses and will start dropping hints and spoilers about the car.


----------



## jenks

*cheers*

Just wanted to say thanks to Johnnyopolis for my little bundle which helped my through the first clean of the year.



got from this



to this



:thumb:


----------



## jenks

Is it a TVR chimera?


----------



## Jonnybbad

TVR Tuscan


----------



## AllenF

jenks said:


> Is it a TVR chimera?


No its a ford focus...... Cant you see the badge on the front


----------



## Jonnybbad

porsche 928


----------



## Chicane

Johnny its 1 guess each bud


----------



## Jonnybbad

Chicane said:


> Johnny its 1 guess each bud


oh my bad


----------



## jenks

AllenF said:


> No its a ford focus...... Cant you see the badge on the front


:lol: but it's a fiesta


----------



## saul

lexus


----------



## cooter k

me me me me me please


----------



## GleemSpray

Hmmm.... I thought it would have been guessed by now.


----------



## JacobDuBois

GleemSpray said:


> Hmmm.... I thought it would have been guessed by now.


That picture gives away nothing really


----------



## dan_h

Mclaren F1


----------



## GleemSpray

JacobDuBois said:


> That picture gives away nothing really


 That's the idea LOL, its a bit like guess the number.

I will start to give hints later on after 10pm


----------



## Chicane

GleemSpray said:


> Hmmm.... I thought it would have been guessed by now.


That's alright, bit of a challenge never hurt anyone!


----------



## sm81

Toyota Supra


----------



## cole_scirocco

Aston Martin DB7.


----------



## Chicane

Awwwwwwwww...... I know what it is!


----------



## Mate

> Whizzer:
> so do you want to be included If you do then get involved in this thread
> 
> GET INVOLVED HERE












:thumb:


----------



## justevils

25 half way..


----------



## stumpy90

JacobDuBois said:


> That picture gives away nothing really


To be fair I think it gives away quite a lot....

I just haven't managed to match any of it up yet though lol


----------



## GleemSpray

No one said it would be easy... LOL

I made it fiendishly vague and left out the Ford badge ...... Doh !

Forget I said that....its not a Ford Fiesta .... Doh !, Doh !


----------



## Chicane

Wait til Karlos has his guess. He's always one off :lol:


----------



## Chicane

Well it ain't a gt40 I already checked that out!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Will have a look at the picture soon!


----------



## 20vKarlos

first guess at Porsche GT2 RS

its not but it means I can spend an hour searching around :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

20vKarlos said:


> first guess at Porsche GT2 RS
> 
> its not but it means I can spend an hour searching around :lol:


Good guess Karlos ! .... Its a very similar car to the GT2 RS.

.... in as much as it also has 4 wheels like the Porsche .. :lol::lol:


----------



## tightlines

:lol::lol: ford probe


----------



## 20vKarlos

Is this car a convertible?


----------



## DUBNBASS

3000gto


----------



## Pittsy

:thumb:Mx5?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Pittsy said:


> :thumb:Mx5?


No, can't be that


----------



## GleemSpray

20vKarlos said:


> Is this car a convertible?


This isn't twenty questions 

No, this one is not a convertible.


----------



## Pittsy

Oh OK, just took a quick look at the pic and guessed, still at work


----------



## 20vKarlos

GleemSpray said:


> This isn't twenty questions
> 
> No, this one is not a convertible.


Certainly isn't sir, but I know that as soon as the 10pm doorbell rings and you post in here... That's when things get real! :lol:

Google will be our friend!

Also make your list rather long otherwise we'll get it straight away :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Jaguar of some sort


----------



## tightlines

Just got home to find these thanks stumpy


----------



## polac5397

e type jag?


----------



## 20vKarlos

polac5397 said:


> e type jag?


No Way Jose!!


----------



## GleemSpray

20vKarlos said:


> Certainly isn't sir, but I know that as soon as the 10pm doorbell rings and you post in here... That's when things get real! :lol:
> 
> Google will be our friend!
> 
> Also make your list rather long otherwise we'll get it straight away :thumb:


 Going to be cryptic clues to start with.


----------



## GleemSpray

and maybe additional pictures.

These are the guesses so far :

E Type, TVR, XKR, DB5, MX-5, Porsche boxter, Fiat barchetta, Mitsubishi fto , 911 , Toyota /Subaru FR Sport coupe, MGF, TVR chimera, TVR Tuscan, porsche 928, lexus, Mclaren F1, Toyota Supra, Aston Martin DB7, gt40, Porsche GT2 RS, ford probe ( !), 3000gto, Jaguar of some sort.


----------



## JacobDuBois

I have a rough idea


----------



## JacobDuBois

So are none of those guesses right even if people havent put like Porsche or jaguar?


----------



## Sicskate

Skoda rapid


----------



## Sicskate

Tvr??


----------



## Chicane

Are we allowed to guess more than once now? As some are throwing multiple guesses willy nilly!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Once guess per hour Sicskate :thumb:


----------



## Chicane

Karlos i think its 1 guess each and that's it. Until 10pm hits.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Chicane said:


> Karlos i think its 1 guess each and that's it. Until 10pm hits.


Yea, Just went back through...

*ONE GUESS ONLY UNTIL 10PM*


----------



## dubant07

Porsche 924


----------



## Sicskate

Oops sorry


----------



## GleemSpray

One guess each until 10pm to give a chance to the commuters who cant use work computers. After 10pm you can all go mental and guess as much as you like LOL

If someone gets it right before then, I will search the thread to check its their first and only guess.

Am currently trying to think up a second prize and comp for another day. Maybe make up some sample bottles of what I have got in 5L tubs.


----------



## stumpy90

Father whizzmas, you're and absolute gent!



Very generous of you.. Thankyou VERY much.


----------



## stumpy90

tightlines said:


> Just got home to find these thanks stumpy


You'll love the tango bud, I use it most out of everythîng! Door shuts, lsp, QD, drying aid etc. dilute it to about 500ml

Topaz is brilliant, you don't need to use much at all but cover EVERYTHING with it and sit back while rain water looks like it's ****ed your car off.


----------



## Kimo

Need to get on this topaz hype


----------



## 5kinner

Christmas seems to have come early/late for me! Thanks Whizzer!



Hoping to pass on the generosity soon, thanks again, such a great forum to be part of!


----------



## Humpers

Jaguar xj220


----------



## 20vKarlos

Humpers said:


> Jaguar xj220


That's EXACTLY what it is!!! and that was my 10pm guess!
Had i realised it was one guess only, I'd have probably gone searching... How did I not get this! It's my mums "if you win the lottery, you must by me" Car.

DOH! 
HUMPERS WINS!!!!

I think :lol:


----------



## 5kinner

Don't think it's an xj220 .... the wing mirror is on the door on the pic

although some xj's look like they have it on wing or door????


----------



## JacobDuBois

5kinner said:


> Don't think it's an xj220 .... the wing mirror is on the door on the pic


They come both sides, as in on door and panel


----------



## GleemSpray

Humpers said:


> Jaguar xj220


 We have a Winner !! Well done Humpers !!

PM me your name and address and I will get the goody box sent out to you.

Here is the full picture :


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pretty sure the jagxj220 is right though. Damn been wanting to try that QD


----------



## 5kinner

damn .... how wrong was I


----------



## tightlines

Thought I was close with my ford probe lol


----------



## Chicane

Oh well, never mind!


----------



## Chicane

I actually checked photos of an xj220 as well and couldn't see a resemblance so dismissed it!


----------



## stumpy90

Bastid!


----------



## bradleymarky

bradleymarky said:


> Just recieved this from J3O6TD. Mnay different things to try
> [URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150127_130253_zpss0wa7ymw.jpg.html]


J306TD Didnt see my post yesterday so i`m reposting it.

Thanks again mate :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

I didn't see that either!? 
Nice little haul there bud.


----------



## Humpers

Wow can't belive I one, I thought it was an xj nearly straight away then checked and saw the mirror on the wing, so carried on looking. But kept going back to it so went for it.

I did ask my son first tho! 

I will pm my address as soon as I've got to 10 posts lol


----------



## Pittsy

Got home from a really rubbish day at work today to find the latest in luxury wax sensations:thumb:
Thank you very much stonejedi that's made my day
And the Haribos cheered my grumpy daughter up:thumb:
Any application advice :newbie:


----------



## Humpers

stumpy90 said:


> Bastid!


Ha, lost to a :newbie: :thumb:


----------



## Humpers

Pittsy said:


> Got home from a really rubbish day at work today to find the latest in luxury wax sensations:thumb:
> Thank you very much stonejedi that's made my day
> And the Haribos cheered my grumpy daughter up:thumb:
> Any application advice :newbie:


Yep, open the packet and eat one sweet at a time, suck don't chew :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Humpers said:


> Yep, open the packet and eat one sweet at a time, suck don't chew :thumb:


and watch they dont slide down your neck and choke you


----------



## J306TD

bradleymarky said:


> J306TD Didnt see my post yesterday so i`m reposting it.
> 
> Thanks again mate :thumb:


Glad you got it all safe and sound. Congratulations once again


----------



## Mark R5

muzzer42 said:


> G'day folks. So is there a regular poster in this thread who hasn't won anything yet?


I've posted as regularly as time has allowed....alas, still not been lucky enough to win anything yet.

Also, just a quick thanks to JacobDuBois and Stumpy for the suggestion - loved the stereo kicks quip 

I've got some rest days starting on Saturday, so all being well, I'll find some bits and bobs for me to put on here as a prize.....now to think of a question.


----------



## Kimo

I knew it was one of them 

Couldn't think of model it be arsed to google lol


----------



## Pittsy

Humpers said:


> Yep, open the packet and eat one sweet at a time, suck don't chew :thumb:





tightlines said:


> and watch they dont slide down your neck and choke you


Ahhhh so that's where I have been going wrong 
Was rubbing them on the car and wandering where the beading was


----------



## Pittsy

And what's more I have just learned how to multi quote:thumb: ^^^^^


----------



## Mark R5

Pittsy said:


> And what's more I have just learned how to multi quote:thumb: ^^^^^


Has to be worth a prize!


----------



## stumpy90

I have no idea how to do that :-/


----------



## J306TD

stumpy90 said:


> I have no idea how to do that :-/


Just select quote on more than one post


----------



## stumpy90

Mark ST said:


> Has to be worth a prize!





stumpy90 said:


> I have no idea how to do that :-/





J306TD said:


> Just select quote on more than one post


Well Bugger me!


----------



## J306TD

stumpy90 said:


> Well Bugger me!


See easy lol


----------



## Mark R5

stumpy90 said:


> Well Bugger me!


Be careful what you wish for..... :devil:


----------



## Pittsy

Mark ST said:


> Has to be worth a prize!





stumpy90 said:


> I have no idea how to do that :-/





J306TD said:


> Just select quote on more than one post





stumpy90 said:


> Well Bugger me!





J306TD said:


> See easy lol





Mark ST said:


> Be careful what you wish for..... :devil:


Piece of cake :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Humpers said:


> Yep, open the packet and eat one sweet at a time, suck don't chew :thumb:


Loooool,Pittsy,Nice thin coats when cured (finger swipe test) buff off"simple's",it's rather good if i say so myself,even smells nice:thumb:SJ.


----------



## tightlines

J306TD said:


> Just select quote on more than one post


or press the +qoute button next to quote button on each post then press the quote button and + button on the last one to multi quote


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> Well Bugger me!


There is hope


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> Loooool,Pittsy,Nice thin coats when cured (finger swipe test) buff off"simple's",it's rather good if i say so myself,even smells nice:thumb:SJ.


It smells loverly, can't seem to place it though


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> It smells loverly, can't seem to place it though


Its got so many different quality waxes init,your right about not being able to put your finger on the smell as it is nice but jumbled up.Don't forget to do a review of it,trust me when i say that its Quality you will love it:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Humpers

GleemSpray said:


> We have a Winner !! Well done Humpers !!
> 
> PM me your name and address and I will get the goody box sent out to you.
> 
> Here is the full picture :


Cheers GleemSpray,

I've now got pm status so will get address to you.

Can't wait to try new stuff, will let ya know how it all goes :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

^^Lovely

-Criptop-- sample package in the post as of today! Enjoy


----------



## jenks

Wow!, no posts for 2.5 hours what's going on!


----------



## APS

Evening all. 

Night all lol.


----------



## stonejedi

Good morning:wave:I had another good look around my detailing products,and found some more product's to give away for members to try,as soon as i sort out some more containers my comp's will commence.SJ.


----------



## tightlines

Morning Stonejedi, morning everyone
Wasn't in much last night as the future Mrs t came home from working away


----------



## Pittsy

Morning Jedi, morning all


----------



## Pittsy

What ho tight


----------



## J306TD

Morning people


----------



## tightlines

Morning Pittsy morning j306td,


----------



## Pittsy

:thumb:Oooh just ticked over my 1000th post:thumb:


----------



## jenks

Night all


----------



## APS

tightlines said:


> Morning Stonejedi, morning everyone
> Wasn't in much last night as the future Mrs t came home from working away


I should think you were in quite a bit then 

Hehe

Morning all.


----------



## Mark R5

Ello' Ello' Ello', what's going on here then?? 

Morning all


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all. More bad news bout my car after some dick last night


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning all


----------



## Mark R5

JacobDuBois said:


> Morning all. More bad news bout my car after some dick last night


What's happened?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Mark ST said:


> What's happened?


Pulled up at a set of lights and some idiot
Pulls up next to me we go round a bend under a bridge with a puddle at the bottom he basically comes most of the way into my lane forces me to move to my side and there was a biggish curb which my front passenger alloy smashed into


----------



## stumpy90

Kimo73 said:


> Need to get on this topaz hype


Send me your address and I'll send you a ticket for the Topaz train.


----------



## Kiashuma

stumpy90 said:


> Father whizzmas, you're and absolute gent!
> 
> 
> 
> Very generous of you.. Thankyou VERY much.


Did you get the Regal Supervan too or was it yours already? Love it :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

JacobDuBois said:


> Morning all. More bad news bout my car after some dick last night


You where after what last night????

Hope you get it sorted bud. I see lots of damaged wheels at work but they aren't all as bad as you first think.


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> You where after what last night????
> 
> Hope you get it sorted bud. I see lots of damaged wheels at work but they aren't all as bad as you first think.


Behave stumpy! Can't say anything in this forum  yeah I'll take tomorrow off to try fix it myself. What filler can you recommend seen people recommendin epoxy putty


----------



## stumpy90

Kiashuma said:


> Did you get the Regal Supervan too or was it yours already? Love it :thumb:


:lol:

No I'm afraid that represents what is playing on my TV most of the time.

My Mrs bought me that.


----------



## stumpy90

JacobDuBois said:


> Behave stumpy! Can't say anything in this forum  yeah I'll take tomorrow off to try fix it myself. What filler can you recommend seen people recommendin epoxy putty


Have a quick look at this bud, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100113

Shame you're not local to me, we could have taken the tyre off etc and took our time over it.


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> Have a quick look at this bud, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100113
> 
> Shame you're not local to me, we could have taken the tyre off etc and took our time over it.


Yeah skimmed over that thread last night. Cheers yeah is a shame I don't really know many refurb guys I've refurbish a couple of alloys before and they turned out reasonably well but none that have required filler like this. I'll have to see if I can find a shop local that sells the alloy repair gel or a good metal epoxy


----------



## stumpy90

JacobDuBois said:


> Yeah skimmed over that thread last night. Cheers yeah is a shame I don't really know many refurb guys I've refurbish a couple of alloys before and they turned out reasonably well but none that have required filler like this. I'll have to see if I can find a shop local that sells the alloy repair gel or a good metal epoxy


Oh....... it's obviously pretty bad then


----------



## J306TD

Gone quiet on this thread. People must be at work.


----------



## Kiashuma

stumpy90 said:


> :lol:
> 
> No I'm afraid that represents what is playing on my TV most of the time.
> 
> My Mrs bought me that.


Good taste, looks a great model :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Gone quiet on this thread. People must be at work.


Yup


----------



## 5kinner

Yep, trying to crack on, but keep being pulled here to read about DA's. Just had an autosmart rep pop by, so bought some G101 and Tardis


----------



## WHIZZER

Hmm whos today's lucky winner .........


----------



## gammachan

Me lol


----------



## Goodylax

Morning peeps


----------



## muzzer

No not at work, been asleep as i work the back shift. Stumpy i haven't forgotten your little pressie, it will be dealt with tomorrow.

Still looking to see who i can send something to next, Mark ST is current favourite


----------



## stumpy90

+1 for that shout



No worries muzzer :thumb:


----------



## Reece_

Morning :wave:


----------



## Reece_

whizzer said:


> hmm whos today's lucky winner .........


 :thumb:


----------



## danwel

I'm the lucky winner&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## GleemSpray

Hello all.


----------



## muzzer

GleemSpray said:


> Hello all.


Eh up


----------



## The_Weasel

Looks like everyone survived the ice age


----------



## Mark R5

The_Weasel said:


> Looks like everyone survived the ice age


Survived?? I'm still experiencing it haha although I'm not sure the puppies are big fans! They wanted to come in as soon as I let them out for wee's and poo's, and then promptly pee'd and poo'd all over the kitchen.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Still Sunny in Devon. Haven't had snow at all


----------



## muzzer

The_Weasel said:


> Looks like everyone survived the ice age


What Ice Age? Last time is snowed here i still did my 60 mile round trip to and from work, and that was in a lightweight citroen, now i have a heavyweight Skoda so should be even easier but so far.......nothing. Fingers crossed it stays that way, got too much to do this weekend.


----------



## The_Weasel

Supposed to have been lots of snow overnight and today, not much landed but people still managed to crash


----------



## Mark R5

We've got a good covering again. Was particularly bad on the roads last time. Saw and dealt with no end of RTCs - purely because people still travel too fast and/or too close to those in front of them. Hopefully it'll not settle again.


----------



## muzzer

Right decision has been made, Mark ST pm me your address details and i will stick a little something in the post for you tomorrow mate :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

No snow here, just rain!


----------



## bradleymarky

The_Weasel said:


> Supposed to have been lots of snow overnight and today, not much landed but people still managed to crash


Not much in Huddersfield but Bradford was bad this morning, i went through around 7am and the roads were covered. So all in all i`ve had a crap day on the buses


----------



## GleemSpray

Mark ST said:


> We've got a good covering again. Was particularly bad on the roads last time. Saw and dealt with no end of RTCs - purely because people still travel too fast and/or too close to those in front of them. Hopefully it'll not settle again.


 I had to make a short journey this morning to get supplies and the biggest worry was not crashing myself, but the idiots who were just wheel spinning and sawing away at the steering wheel blindly.

... and we are not talking "new drivers" here.

Saw some **** in an Audi A5 get it completely sideways ( when the wheels suddenly gripped ) from booting it in the snow and it was crabbing at a speed towards an oncoming lorry and stopped less than a foot short.

He pulled in and his face was a picture - I felt compelled to grin at him in the most patronising way that I could. Reckon it was a change of undies for him LOL


----------



## WHIZZER

#Right I need to give away something ...... come on somebody make me do it !


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> #Right I need to give away something ...... come on somebody make me do it !


I double dare you to do it


----------



## The_Weasel

WHIZZER said:


> #Right I need to give away something ...... come on somebody make me do it !


I could do with a grit guard for an idea I have, if that's what you're giving away


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> #Right I need to give away something ...... come on somebody make me do it !


Simon says give something to Reece


----------



## gammachan

bradleymarky said:


> I double dare you to do it


Triple dare you


----------



## Kiashuma

I feel like sending out a airfreshner to someone.

How will i decide?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Wow this thread is moving fast. 
I cba to look back. But has anyone recieved their sample prize from me yet?


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> #Right I need to give away something ...... come on somebody make me do it !


I tell you what, you have two choices WHIZZER, give something away to someone or make me a moderator. Take your pick :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> Simon says give something to Reece


Who's Reece ....


----------



## stumpy90

Kiashuma said:


> I feel like sending out a airfreshner to someone.
> 
> How will i decide?


Simple, who smells!?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

WHIZZER said:


> Who's Reece ....


I can be reece :thumb::wave:


----------



## stumpy90

Reece_ said:


> Morning :wave:


This guy

Just a randomer


----------



## jenks

muzzer42 said:


> I tell you what, you have two choices WHIZZER, give something away to someone or make me a moderator. Take your pick :lol:


I GOOGLEPLEX dare you to either make muzzer a mod or pick me again:doublesho


----------



## danwel

jenks said:


> I GOOGLEPLEX dare you to either make muzzer a mod or pick me again:doublesho


Muzzer for mod muzzer for mod muzzer for mod


----------



## Pittsy

Make Muzzer a mod i reckon:wave:


----------



## Criptop

Snow not too bad where I am, but looks bad elsewhere with a bit of disruption and a lot of schools closed. Off uni today so thought I'd tidy up the car and check fluids etc and re-read the highway code as a refresh  When I get enough bottles I'll try and run a giveaway of some sort :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

Make him a saint.

St Muzzer has a ring to it


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> #Right I need to give away something ...... come on somebody make me do it !


You got any Jaffa cakes in the garage?
I would like to win some Jaffas for sure :argie::argie:


----------



## JacobDuBois

[QUOT E=Pittsy;4800996]You got any Jaffa cakes in the garage?

I would like to win some Jaffas for sure :argie::argie:[/QUOTE]

Good shout I love Jaffa cakes


----------



## muzzer

stumpy90 said:


> Make him a saint.
> 
> St Muzzer has a ring to it


You sir, are too kind:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Big thanks to whizzer for my glass cleaner, rubber gloves, ooeeer  and shampoo sample.

Will try the glass cleaner out on the inside of the reliant as its a mess from scraping ice off, yes read correctly inside


----------



## Kiashuma

Ok, here is how to get the airfreshner.

I like older cars, so first person that posts a photo of there own car, built in the 80s gets it


----------



## Bigoggy

Hey guys whats going on today then ? Didnt have chance to come on here yesterday. Mate come up from wales so had to clean his car up for him (unloved black a4). Was so cold and windy !!!!


----------



## Mark R5

Well I've been sent home early due to the snow. I can't grumble. Don't you just love training weeks haha! 

So, I might have a little shufty in the garage and see what I can find to have as a prize for one of you fine members.....


----------



## Rascal_69

Toto sent me 500ml of onr. 

Didn't even take postage. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Reece_

WHIZZER said:


> Who's Reece ....


The :newbie:



WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I can be reece :thumb::wave:


:lol: :lol:



stumpy90 said:


> This guy
> 
> Just a randomer


that's me


----------



## Bigoggy

Rascal_69 said:


> Toto sent me 500ml of onr.
> 
> Didn't even take postage.
> 
> Thanks again.


Niice ! Havent tried that yet. Would of helped yesterday, mates car never had any protection, was a pain to dry. Tells me i need a rinse aid maybe for cars that have no protection on.


----------



## stumpy90

Bigoggy said:


> Niice ! Havent tried that yet. Would of helped yesterday, mates car never had any protection, was a pain to dry. Tells me i need a rinse aid maybe for cars that have no protection on.


Nope......... you need Gyeon wetcoat


----------



## WHIZZER

Reece_ said:


> The :newbie:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> that's me


ok send me your address then


----------



## Bigoggy

stumpy90 said:


> Nope......... you need Gyeon wetcoat


Can i use it with waxes and sealants or is it sealant only ?


----------



## WHIZZER

jenks said:


> I GOOGLEPLEX dare you to either make muzzer a mod or pick me again:doublesho





danwel said:


> Muzzer for mod muzzer for mod muzzer for mod





Pittsy said:


> Make Muzzer a mod i reckon:wave:





stumpy90 said:


> Make him a saint.
> 
> St Muzzer has a ring to it


Alright lads think that's a fair wish - Welcome along Muzzer


----------



## muzzer

Why thank you WHIZZER, now you lot are all in BIG trouble


----------



## Bigoggy

I used topaz and dodo supernatural acrilic spritz so wouldnt these affect the wetcoat ? Or would they add to it ?


----------



## Bigoggy

Well done muzzer mate !!!!


----------



## danwel

Nicely done muzzer


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer42 said:


> Why thank you WHIZZER, now you lot are all in BIG trouble


Now Now don't let the power go to your head - but you can find the delete button on the top and the ban button below it :devil:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Welcome to the Team Muzzer!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Bigoggy said:


> Can i use it with waxes and sealants or is it sealant only ?


It's a sealant I'm pretty sure I polished and waxed the car then out Wetcoat on. It's so easy to use and gives decent results mate


----------



## Mark R5

Congrats Muzzer! Grovel grovel, doffs cap etc haha :devil:


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Now Now don't let the power go to your head - but you can find the delete button on the top and the ban button below it :devil:


Nope, i won't get ideas above my station....yet :lol: Now, i wonder who will be the first to get


----------



## Bigoggy

My dad has just sent me this pic



Can i just say a big thanks to stonejedi i cant wait to try out the hulk smash ! (Love the name  ) the cloth and app will be handy too. And ner ner to you guys, a pack of haribo  
Thanks again sj


----------



## Kiashuma

muzzer42 said:


> Nope, i won't get ideas above my station....yet :lol: Now, i wonder who will be the first to get


Im going to swear :lol:

Kia, Reliant, Kia, Reliant, Kia, Reliant, Kia, Reliant


----------



## Reece_

WHIZZER said:


> ok send me your address then


Thank you very much Whizzer


----------



## muzzer

Kiashuma said:


> Im going to swear :lol:
> 
> Kia, Reliant, Kia, Reliant, Kia, Reliant, Kia, Reliant


Doesn't worry me at all, wife to be has a kia and the reliant scimitar was my fave car as a child, you're safe don't you worry


----------



## Reece_

Congrats Muzzer :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Reece_ said:


> Thank you very much Whizzer


parcel in the post!


----------



## Kiashuma

muzzer42 said:


> Doesn't worry me at all, wife to be has a kia and the reliant scimitar was my fave car as a child, you're safe don't you worry


Good taste you the best mod :lol:


----------



## saul

Well done Muzzer.!


----------



## WHIZZER

Look what I just found


----------



## WHIZZER

Kiashuma said:


> Good taste you the best mod :lol:


Right off to find the ban hammer !!!


----------



## WHIZZER

WHIZZER said:


> Look what I just found


Reece can you see your parcel !!!


----------



## saul

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> But has anyone recieved their sample prize from me yet?


Just checked in at home, two parcels are waiting for me :thumb: Will update later this evening.


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Look what I just found


That's quite a haul, someone will be very lucky, nice one boss :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer42 said:


> That's quite a haul, someone will be very lucky, nice one boss :thumb:


Could always send a couple to different people !


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Right off to find the ban hammer !!!


Did someone say ban hammer?? Here you go


----------



## Kiashuma

WHIZZER said:


> Right off to find the ban hammer !!!


Cheers, will i pm my address :lol::thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Reece_ said:


> The :newbie:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> that's me


He knows how to multi quote though:thumb:


----------



## Reece_

WHIZZER said:


> Reece can you see your parcel !!!


Excited  

thank you!


----------



## Reece_

Pittsy said:


> He knows how to multi quote though:thumb:


:lol: It is very useful


----------



## Mark R5

So much for going through my stuff in the garage. The other half has the key at the minute. Grrr


----------



## stumpy90

I love stickers and stuff...




Unfortunately I'm still saving up the £600.00 for a tool box so I can make good use of some!


----------



## J306TD

JacobDuBois said:


> It's a sealant I'm pretty sure I polished and waxed the car then out Wetcoat on. It's so easy to use and gives decent results mate


Think I need to get a bottle for the spring


----------



## Bigoggy

Yep looks good !


----------



## GleemSpray

WHIZZER said:


> #Right I need to give away something ...... come on somebody make me do it !


----------



## Bigoggy

GleemSpray said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away [Official Music Video] - YouTube


Yes gleem ! Just yes


----------



## GleemSpray

Bigoggy said:


> Yes gleem ! Just yes


 Just make sure you turn the volume RIGHT UP TO 11


----------



## Bigoggy

Haha it was. Ran and pluged my speakers in


----------



## Mark R5

Love RHCP!!


----------



## stumpy90

GleemSpray said:


> Just make sure you turn the volume RIGHT UP TO 11


But NEVER have it on 13!!

:doublesho


----------



## GleemSpray

Maybe we should put some big fat n loud Toons on here to wake everyone up and get them going !! haha.

OK - so you get in the car in the morning and you ain't yet 100% ready to go - which ONE track would you pick above all others as a wake-up call ?


----------



## Mark R5

GleemSpray said:


> Maybe we should put some big fat n loud Toons on here to wake everyone up and get them going !! haha.
> 
> OK - so you get in the car in the morning and you ain't yet 100% ready to go - which ONE track would you pick above all others as a wake-up call ?


Good question!!

Any old school dance music. Faithless - Insomnia, Darude - Sandstorm, Paul Van Dyk - For an Angel, ATB - 9pm 'Til I Come, Cafe Del Mar - Energy 52


----------



## stumpy90




----------



## 5kinner

Mark ST said:


> Good question!!
> 
> Any old school dance music. Faithless - Insomnia, Darude - Sandstorm, Paul Van Dyk - For an Angel, ATB - 9pm 'Til I Come, Cafe Del Mar - Energy 52


I've just been listening to MOS Annual 2,3,4. Some classics from my youth on those!


----------



## Mark R5

5kinner said:


> I've just been listening to MOS Annual 2,3,4. Some classics from my youth on those!


You'll not go far wrong with that little lot! :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Another classic that just can't fail to get you going.....


----------



## Kiashuma

Mark ST said:


> Good question!!
> 
> Any old school dance music. Faithless - Insomnia, Darude - Sandstorm, Paul Van Dyk - For an Angel, ATB - 9pm 'Til I Come, Cafe Del Mar - Energy 52


Good tunes, what about artemesia bits and pieces, great old track :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> Look what I just found


The Meguiars sticker would look good on my Megs storage box :wave:


----------



## bradleymarky

You lot dont half listen to some crap, you obviously havent listened to The Jam


----------



## GleemSpray

Lots of stuff to choose from, but there is one I always have in the car as its the best wake up song ever...


----------



## stumpy90

I bet you look a right stud with that blaring out past a bus stop :lol:


Love a bit of Elvis too :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Kiashuma said:


> Good tunes, what about artemesia bits and pieces, great old track :thumb:


Not heard that little beauty for far far too long! :thumb:


----------



## dan_h

GleemSpray said:


> Just make sure you turn the volume RIGHT UP TO 11


You have your volume on an odd number are you MAD!!!!!

Even numbers only I'm afraid.


----------



## Mark R5

dan_h said:


> You have your volume on an odd number are you MAD!!!!!
> 
> Even numbers only I'm afraid.


You're not on your own with that haha


----------



## Welshquattro1

Can't beat having Nickelback on in the car in the mornin


----------



## dubant07

Mark ST said:


> Another classic that just can't fail to get you going.....
> 
> Feeder - 'Just A Day' - Official Music Video - HD - YouTube


Remember having this on repeat in my art gcse exam! Utter classic :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## Criptop

WHIZZER said:


> Look what I just found


As an avid Autoglym fan the AG sticker would look ace!  :wave:


----------



## Criptop

welshquattro1 said:


> can't beat having nickelback on in the car in the mornin


++1


----------



## AllenF

Nothing like celine dion to get depressed and slit your wrists to.

Bit of bon jovi ( preferably slippery when wet ) normally gets you going


----------



## AllenF

Nothing like celine dion to get depressed and slit your wrists to.

Bit of bon jovi ( preferably slippery when wet ) normally gets you going


----------



## Kimo

AllenF said:


> Nothing like celine dion to get depressed and slit your wrists to.
> 
> Bit of bon jovi ( preferably slippery when wet ) normally gets you going


You can say that again


----------



## dan_h

Had this little lot in the post today. Thanks Whizzer


----------



## Jonnybbad

Evening all


----------



## Welshquattro1

stumpy90 said:


> I love stickers and stuff...
> 
> Unfortunately I'm still saving up the £600.00 for a tool box so I can make good use of some!


I have the opposite problem, have new toolbox and tool cabinet sat in my kitchen until I can make space in the shed! Mrs isn't happy:lol:


----------



## Starburst

You never know Stumpy, Father Whizzmas might have a spare tool box :lol:, he has everything else.


----------



## Pittsy

Flipping heck, look what I found when I got home, cheers stumpy:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Good evening everyone, got home at a decent time today , anything interesting going on?:wave:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Watching Fast n Loud! Woooo


----------



## Pittsy

Watching friends


----------



## JacobDuBois

Also trying to figure out best way to refurb my alloy tomorrow


----------



## Starburst

JacobDuBois said:


> Watching Fast n Loud! Woooo


New series?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Starburst said:


> New series?


Nope just some old ones I recorded not sure when the new series comes on


----------



## stumpy90

Pittsy said:


> Flipping heck, look what I found when I got home, cheers stumpy:thumb:


Sorry it's not a lot, but well worth trying.


----------



## Pittsy

stumpy90 said:


> Sorry it's not a lot, but well worth trying.


It's wicked stumpy, I am made up


----------



## Starburst

stumpy90 said:


> Sorry it's not a lot, but well worth trying.


Hey don't be so hard on yourself Stumpy, that's kindness of the highest order what you have done there. That goes to everyone else who has donated items. You don't see this on any other forums.


----------



## danwel

I'm back you crazy mo fo's after my wing chun lesson


----------



## tightlines

:thumb:just caught up since this morning, i see we have a new staff member 

well done muzzer :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

tightlines said:


> :thumb:just caught up since this morning, i see we have a new staff member
> 
> well done muzzer :thumb:


did not know this, nice one muzzer:thumb:


----------



## danwel

Muzzer was voted in by popular demand lol


----------



## J306TD

Congratulations Muzzer. Well deserved for starting this epic thread


----------



## stumpy90

It Muzzer been fate.


----------



## s29nta

SPEECH!:lol::thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

I must have missed that well done muzzer


----------



## Rollini

Arrived home today to some goodies.

Kindly donated by Kieran (kimo73) when he won some stuff...

Huge thanks to jack (whiteroc_170) for the goodies


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Glad to see it arrived. 
Hope you enjoy the products.


----------



## Rollini

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Glad to see it arrived.
> Hope you enjoy the products.


me too. Thanks again! 
Looking forward to using them. All new products for me


----------



## Kimo

Can I have it back? Not tried most of it :lol:

Enjoy


----------



## saul

Got home to find these waiting for me...

Once again big thank you to both Whiteroc_170 and Whizzer.


----------



## Rollini

Kimo73 said:


> Can I have it back? Not tried most of it :lol:
> 
> Enjoy


:lol: I'll save it till you come round!


----------



## GleemSpray

danwel said:


> I'm back you crazy mo fo's after my wing chun lesson


----------



## pajd

WHIZZER said:


> Look what I just found


I'll take the desk Whizzer!


----------



## Chicane

Not been away from this thread 24 hours and about 100 pages have passed and muzzle has been knighted


----------



## Mark R5

Chicane said:


> Not been away from this thread 24 hours and about 100 pages have passed and muzzle has been knighted


It's a nightmare trying to catch up again isn't it? :spam:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Just caught up! Well done Muzzer:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Why thank you one and all, just dont expect favours ok


----------



## GleemSpray

Chicane said:


> Not been away from this thread 24 hours and about 100 pages have passed and muzzle has been knighted


So I guess you missed out on the Win a Car competition then?


----------



## SPARTAN

GleemSpray said:


> So I guess you missed out on the Win a Car competition then?


**** me, I should of kept an eye on this thread


----------



## GleemSpray

muzzer42 said:


> Why thank you one and all, just dont expect favours ok


Don't get fooled by anyone trying to creep up to you, Mr Muzzer Sir.


----------



## tightlines

Morning everyone


----------



## J306TD

Morning all. No snow here. But it's freezing cold


----------



## jenks

Just got in from work, lots of snow here and glad I am getting new tyres on today, quite slippy on the old rubber. 
Off to bed now


----------



## APS

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Yo :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Bit of snow, most has turned to pure sheet ice though

Brilliant


----------



## Bigoggy

Mornin guys.
No snow here just ice 

Just had text reminder says have to get mot and service this month  not good. Need tyres too so im on a self buying ban lol


----------



## WHIZZER

Criptop said:


> As an avid Autoglym fan the AG sticker would look ace!  :wave:


Send me your address make sure you say autoglym stickers



bradleymarky said:


> The Meguiars sticker would look good on my Megs storage box :wave:


send me your address and say megs sticker :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Morning all. A little splattering of snow here. Don't think it's going to be enough to stop folk getting in to work unfortunately. I'd love a day of Xbox and tea, alas, an evening will have to suffice. 

Have a good day all


----------



## WHIZZER

For those with snow and no snow tyres have a think about this










Bluecol Tyre Snow Grip is a liquid snow chain designed to improve tyre traction on snow and ice. Bluecol Snow Grip can offer up to 3 times more grip than normal tyre grip on ice, snow and wet surfaces. This product is perfect as an emergency aid and will retain its effectiveness for approximately 40 miles. Bluecol Snow Grip will not damage tyres, roads or driveways and will quickly wear off when the tyre comes in contact with dry tarmac.


----------



## Criptop

WHIZZER said:


> Send me your address make sure you say autoglym stickers
> 
> send me your address and say megs sticker :thumb:


Thanks Whizzer!


----------



## Rollini

WHIZZER said:


> For those with snow and no snow tyres have a think about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluecol Tyre Snow Grip is a liquid snow chain designed to improve tyre traction on snow and ice. Bluecol Snow Grip can offer up to 3 times more grip than normal tyre grip on ice, snow and wet surfaces. This product is perfect as an emergency aid and will retain its effectiveness for approximately 40 miles. Bluecol Snow Grip will not damage tyres, roads or driveways and will quickly wear off when the tyre comes in contact with dry tarmac.


I wish I could say this would help me in my BMW :lol: 
We all know how good they are in the snow...naturally.


----------



## Bigoggy

Rollini said:


> I wish I could say this would help me in my BMW :lol:
> We all know how good they are in the snow...naturally.


You would have more help with an extra pair of pants haha


----------



## Rollini

Bigoggy said:


> You would have more help with an extra pair of pants haha


That's true...and great advice. Thanks! :lol:


----------



## muzzer

*Yaaawwwwnnnn* morning all, plenty of that snow stuff fell out of the sky last night and early this morning here, sadly it was for about 5 minutes at a time so virtually none settled. Driver came to us from Evesham last night and said they had nothing as did the cotswolds.


----------



## Pittsy

muzzer42 said:


> *Yaaawwwwnnnn* morning all, plenty of that snow stuff fell out of the sky last night and early this morning here, sadly it was for about 5 minutes at a time so virtually none settled. Driver came to us from Evesham last night and said they had nothing as did the cotswolds.


Morning Sir Muzza


----------



## Pittsy

No snow here just wet and cold


----------



## Kiashuma

WHIZZER said:


> For those with snow and no snow tyres have a think about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluecol Tyre Snow Grip is a liquid snow chain designed to improve tyre traction on snow and ice. Bluecol Snow Grip can offer up to 3 times more grip than normal tyre grip on ice, snow and wet surfaces. This product is perfect as an emergency aid and will retain its effectiveness for approximately 40 miles. Bluecol Snow Grip will not damage tyres, roads or driveways and will quickly wear off when the tyre comes in contact with dry tarmac.


Im not walking to work spraying that on the road to walk home and get the car


----------



## Kiashuma

Kiashuma said:


> Ok, here is how to get the airfreshner.
> 
> I like older cars, so first person that posts a photo of there own car, built in the 80s gets it


OK, no one has won this yet :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kiashuma said:


> OK, no one has won this yet :thumb:


Morning all. And Ps I wasn't alive in the 80's


----------



## Welshquattro1

All hail the wise and mighty Muzzer

Mornin all!


----------



## Welshquattro1

Kiashuma said:


> OK, no one has won this yet :thumb:


I have a car built in the 80's but hasn't been out the garage in years.lol


----------



## muzzer

Welshquattro1 said:


> All hail the wise and mighty Muzzer
> 
> Mornin all!


You sir are too kind, i suspect noses could get put out of joint if this muzzer appreciation keeps up :lol:


----------



## Reece_

Morning all :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

Right still have a few bits here today .... Glass cleaner, shampoo, some applicators, an air freshener,s ome wax ...


So lets give it away


----------



## Johnnyopolis

WHIZZER said:


> Right still have a few bits here today .... Glass cleaner, shampoo, some applicators, an air freshener,s ome wax ...
> 
> So lets give it away


Can I have something


----------



## WHIZZER

Johnnyopolis said:


> Can I have something


My help on Wednesday  although my Dewalt Drill has packed up !! think the battery has had it


----------



## 5kinner

Morning All!! ..... wish I could ice skate ..... very slippy out there!


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> My help on Wednesday  although my Dewalt Drill has packed up !! think the battery has had it


You could borrow mine if you want :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Right still have a few bits here today .... Glass cleaner, shampoo, some applicators, an air freshener,s ome wax ...
> 
> So lets give it away


Always love some wax :argie:


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> You could borrow mine if you want :thumb:


ITs quite old tbh -think its time I brought a new one !! ( its still a 14v version)


----------



## Pittsy

You could look at just replacing the motor instead of the whole drill, my brother does that when his wear out and has saved a packet...


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> You could look at just replacing the motor instead of the whole drill, my brother does that when his wear out and has saved a packet...


Think its the battery not the drill


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Think its the battery not the drill


They can be pricey, if looking for a new one try a Makita this time, My Brother and Brother in law are both Chippys and both use Makitas now if thats any help:thumb:


----------



## Reece_

Woop 










Thank you very much Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> They can be pricey, if looking for a new one try a Makita this time, My Brother and Brother in law are both Chippys and both use Makitas now if thats any help:thumb:


http://www.uktoolcentre.co.uk/Shop/...Drill-18-Volt-2-x-1.5Ah-Li~Ion-Batteries.html

was thinking that's not to bad a value


----------



## Pittsy

http://www.tool-net.co.uk/p-408603/...E2Fba_r6_Wk7jpLIqHnphBkDhXqE2PF6fnRoCvhDw_wcB

or this one maybe, always handy to have a carry case too:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

WHIZZER said:


> My help on Wednesday  although my Dewalt Drill has packed up !! think the battery has had it


you taking the mick? My Dewalt is knackered too


----------



## Johnnyopolis

WHIZZER said:


> ITs quite old tbh -think its time I brought a new one !! ( its still a 14v version)


Mines an 18v li ion and still knackered.


----------



## Pittsy

Johnnyopolis said:


> you taking the mick? My Dewalt is knackered too





Johnnyopolis said:


> Mines an 18v li ion and still knackered.


maybe try Makita :thumb:


----------



## Reece_

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/mak...60-delivery-collect-store-hsstoolshop-2123360

http://www.hsstoolshop.co.uk/makita...-ion-combi-drill-1-x-13-ah-battery-6794-p.asp


----------



## Pittsy

This is turning into 'The Power Tool' forum :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Best chop saw for under £200 anyone ???


----------



## Reece_

None on Hot UK deals :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

My boss just poked his head over my shoulder and asked what i was looking at, i said "researching teflon coatings", he said i am talking out of my butt (or words to that effect)...
Should i have just said Whizzer wants to give away some wax so was seeing if i might be lucky or continue fibbing???


----------



## Jonnybbad

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Jonnybbad said:


> Morning all


Morning Johnny:thumb:


----------



## Reece_

Morning Johnny


----------



## jenks

Kiashuma said:


> OK, no one has won this yet :thumb:


http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...Dw&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CB4QMygWMBY4ZA

Ok it's not my actual car but I don't have any pics of it to hand. Mine was a 1.8 sapphire lx in blue 1989, it died at 125k miles of terminal rust


----------



## muzzer

Okay
Stumpy90

MarkST

your goodies are on their way, pics and reviews for the manufacturers please guys :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

My car has been keyed 

Really gutted over it. Genuinely upset, people say it is only a car but it isn't to me.

Pricing up getting the roof wrapped as painting is way too expensive.


----------



## Pittsy

cole_exclusiv said:


> My car has been keyed
> 
> Really gutted over it. Genuinely upset, people say it is only a car but it isn't to me.
> 
> Pricing up getting the roof wrapped as painting is way too expensive.


Sorry man that is a terrible thing to happen...
I feel for you 
I bet you wish you could find the little fkers


----------



## Kimo

cole_exclusiv said:


> My car has been keyed
> 
> Really gutted over it. Genuinely upset, people say it is only a car but it isn't to me.
> 
> Pricing up getting the roof wrapped as painting is way too expensive.


Roof is surely only £100ish

Wrapping looks awful and cheap


----------



## GleemSpray

Package arrived in the post today - Thanks Whizzer!


----------



## cole_scirocco

Pittsy said:


> Sorry man that is a terrible thing to happen...
> I feel for you
> I bet you wish you could find the little fkers


fingers and necks would of been broken if I caught the person who did it.



Kimo73 said:


> Roof is surely only £100ish
> 
> Wrapping looks awful and cheap


well Vauxhall want £500 which obviously isn't happening, the local paint guy near to me wants £300+VAT but I'm still gonna ring up a few places tomorrow.

I'd travel if the job was spot on.


----------



## muzzer

Where do you live cole? There is a very very good bodyshop near me but that is in hertfordshire so might be too far.


----------



## cole_scirocco

muzzer42 said:


> Where do you live cole? There is a very very good bodyshop near me but that is in hertfordshire so might be too far.


By Chester mate so yeah quite a way.


----------



## Kimo

cole_exclusiv said:


> fingers and necks would of been broken if I caught the person who did it.
> 
> well Vauxhall want £500 which obviously isn't happening, the local paint guy near to me wants £300+VAT but I'm still gonna ring up a few places tomorrow.
> 
> I'd travel if the job was spot on.


Sorry but why quote from Vauxhall

Most stupid thing to do. Overpriced and a **** job


----------



## pantypoos

I've been paid a visit by father whizzmas and had these lovely gifts arrive,









Thanks Whizzer 

Also thanks for the bucket stickers you sent me a while back, as promised here they are on my new buckets. (Wickes 30l Plasterers Buckets) I think everyone will agree they look really professional. I'm really pleased with them.









:argie::argie::argie:

Thank you so much :thumb:

p.s. sorry for the crappy phone pics.


----------



## muzzer

cole_exclusiv said:


> By Chester mate so yeah quite a way.


Yeah it would be too far mate, it's a three hour drive sadly


----------



## 5kinner

cole_exclusiv said:


> My car has been keyed
> 
> Really gutted over it. Genuinely upset, people say it is only a car but it isn't to me.
> 
> Pricing up getting the roof wrapped as painting is way too expensive.


Gutted for you mate!


----------



## stumpy90

muzzer42 said:


> Yeah it would be too far mate, it's a three hour drive sadly


Worth it for a good job though!


----------



## JacobDuBois

cole_exclusiv said:


> My car has been keyed
> 
> Really gutted over it. Genuinely upset, people say it is only a car but it isn't to me.
> 
> Pricing up getting the roof wrapped as painting is way too expensive.


Damn man sorry to hear. So many inconsiderate idiots out there. If you get a wrap make sure it's a highly recommended place and use a decent quality wrap.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Not good to hear about the Keying


----------



## Pittsy

Wow, nearly an hour and a half with out a post, thought i might be missing something


----------



## JacobDuBois

Well managed to get a photo of my alloy damage


----------



## muzzer

Oyf that looks nasty mate


----------



## Pittsy

Ouch 
At least you or somebody else didn't get hurt if its any consolation


----------



## stonejedi

JacobDuBois said:


> Well managed to get a photo of my alloy damage


I done that once to my brand new OZ ultraleggra htc alloy's to say i was *****d with myself would be an understatement.SJ


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> Ouch
> 
> At least you or somebody else didn't get hurt if its any consolation


The prick nearly did felt like throttling him!


----------



## Humpers

Got home from work to find this little lot waiting for me










Cheers to GleemSpray

Will let ya know how I get on with it :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

JacobDuBois said:


> The prick nearly did felt like throttling him!


I bet you did fella, gotta keep calm :thumb:


----------



## APS

Wish you lot would stop talking, it's gonna take me ages to catch up on this thread! Lol. 
Bloody work getting in the way :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Pittsy

Humpers said:


> Got home from work to find this little lot waiting for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers to GleemSpray
> 
> Will let ya know how I get on with it :thumb:


Wow nice haul...
I have been itching to try the QD, heard some really good things about it, hoping to get a bottle soon :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

APS said:


> Wish you lot would stop talking, it's gonna take me ages to catch up on this thread! Lol.
> Bloody work getting in the way :doublesho:doublesho


I have packed up now, only 5 mins till hometime, will take me 2 mins to pack my lappy away then i am goooooooone :wave:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> Wow nice haul...
> 
> I have been itching to try the QD, heard some really good things about it, hoping to get a bottle soon :thumb:


Likewise. I only have the demo plan QD and it's pretty shuddy. Heard good things about the PM but the local store doesn't stock the QD only the tfr


----------



## Mark R5

muzzer42 said:


> Okay
> Stumpy90
> 
> MarkST
> 
> your goodies are on their way, pics and reviews for the manufacturers please guys :thumb:


Cheers mate will do. If I manage to get time off work for Waxstock, that brew will be waiting for you :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Bad day today, just had to change a wheel( puncture) in Sainsburys car park in the bloody cold. This is after fitting 2 new tyres to the wife's car yesterday and needing 2 new fronts on mine this weekend, obviously the puncture was on the rear.
So 5 new tyres in a week, oh bloody joy!


----------



## APS

Pittsy said:


> I have packed up now, only 5 mins till hometime, will take me 2 mins to pack my lappy away then i am goooooooone :wave:


Git.

Will be about another 6 hours before I finish I think


----------



## Jonnybbad

jenks said:


> Bad day today, just had to change a wheel( puncture) in Sainsburys car park in the bloody cold. This is after fitting 2 new tyres to the wife's car yesterday and needing 2 new fronts on mine this weekend, obviously the puncture was on the rear.
> So 5 new tyres in a week, oh bloody joy!


sounds expensive never know puncture maybe repairable


----------



## Jonnybbad

Humpers said:


> Got home from work to find this little lot waiting for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers to GleemSpray
> 
> Will let ya know how I get on with it :thumb:


nice little haul there pal


----------



## saul

cole_exclusiv said:


> My car has been keyed
> 
> Really gutted over it. Genuinely upset, people say it is only a car but it isn't to me.
> 
> Pricing up getting the roof wrapped as painting is way too expensive.


Where about's are you? If your local I can ask someone to do it for you at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## Kimo

Week before waxstock booked off work

Awesome


----------



## Starburst

Evening everyone, I hope you all have had a nice day. 



cole_exclusiv said:


> My car has been keyed
> 
> Really gutted over it. Genuinely upset, people say it is only a car but it isn't to me.
> 
> Pricing up getting the roof wrapped as painting is way too expensive.


This saddens me a lot, there is some really nasty, bitter, twisted, jealous people out there. This is happening way too often now. I know quite a few folk over on VXRONLINE have had theirs keyed as well. Did this happen outside your house Cole if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kimo

People getting their bumpers stolen too

Good job we sell them dirty Cheap bahahaha


----------



## Wilco

Kimo has your parcel arrived yet?


----------



## Kimo

Wilco said:


> Kimo has your parcel arrived yet?


Not yet buddy

Who's bringing it


----------



## Pittsy

Work for the week done, car tax done, dinner done, cleaned up kitchen done, home insurance arranged (with £70 cashback) done, now got my feet up looking at getting weather forecast for tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## tightlines

im watching the weather too,need to clean my car, it must be at least 6 weeks since iv done it


----------



## Pittsy

Snow early in the morning, cloudy and cold, a bit of rain at midday then cloudy and cold for the rest of the day, 4° tops


----------



## Wilco

Kimo73 said:


> Not yet buddy
> 
> Who's bringing it


Posted with royal mail first thing Monday morning. That's shocking service to be honest.


----------



## Kimo

Wilco said:


> Posted with royal mail first thing Monday morning. That's shocking service to be honest.


thats the 3rd I'm waiting on that was posted Monday then 

Silly royal fail


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Snow early in the morning, cloudy and cold, a bit of rain at midday then cloudy and cold for the rest of the day, 4° tops


just wind ranging from 16-40 mph tomorrow, looks like i will be getting wet with that wind from the spray :detailer:


----------



## Kimo

tightlines said:


> just wind ranging from 16-40 mph tomorrow, looks like i will be getting wet with that wind from the spray :detailer:


Showing again my way and got a lot of driving in a torque happy map lol


----------



## Rollini

Need to sort my pressure washer out as my Karcher has died on me  

Any recommendations in here?

Kieran...we know your thoughts :lol: ... Kranzel 

My old one was a Karcher k3.757 which wasn't chesp when new. 4 years later it's a goner.


----------



## GleemSpray

Humpers said:


> Got home from work to find this little lot waiting for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers to GleemSpray
> 
> Will let ya know how I get on with it :thumb:


I am quite shocked and surprised you have got it so quickly !!.

It was posted 2nd Class parcel post from a small village outside Manchester at 13.30 yesterday. :doublesho

Royal Fail are just so random ... :lol::lol:

All you need now is some decent weather LOL :detailer:


----------



## Kimo

Rollini said:


> Need to sort my pressure washer out as my Karcher has died on me
> 
> Any recommendations in here?
> 
> Kieran...we know your thoughts :lol: ... Kranzel
> 
> My old one was a Karcher k3.757 which wasn't chesp when new. 4 years later it's a goner.


Get ya purse out


----------



## Criptop

Rollini said:


> Need to sort my pressure washer out as my Karcher has died on me
> 
> Any recommendations in here?
> 
> Kieran...we know your thoughts :lol: ... Kranzel
> 
> My old one was a Karcher k3.757 which wasn't chesp when new. 4 years later it's a goner.


Depending on your budget, have a look at the Nilfisk models


----------



## tightlines

look at home base when they have some deals on, i got mine when they had the 25% off


----------



## AllenF

Whats that german one.
They are meant to be quite good


----------



## Rollini

Criptop said:


> Depending on your budget, have a look at the Nilfisk models


Just want another good one. Ideally Karcher so don't have to change my lances etc. would buy the same as I have now if they still made it haha



tightlines said:


> look at home base when they have some deals on, i got mine when they had the 25% off


Good shout I'll have a look


----------



## Mark R5

This has to be the quietest I've seen this thread. Ever!


----------



## Criptop

Rollini said:


> Just want another good one. Ideally Karcher so don't have to change my lances etc. would buy the same as I have now if they still made it haha


I see what you mean, have a look at this comparison guide by clean store (http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/pdf/Cleanstore Pressure Washer Comparison.pdf)

I have the Nilfisk P150 and it's excellent, comes with a brass pump as opposed to aluminium which the karcher K7, at over £100 more, doesn't have. Whilst I know changing the snow foam lance fitting etc is a bit of inconvenience it's worth it. Alternativley, you could also check out the Karcher Outlet which have cheaper refurbished units if that's something you would consider. Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

i could do with some sort of flag\banner to fit a shed window if there is any about, just a cheeky ask :spam::wave:


----------



## Rollini

Criptop said:


> I see what you mean, have a look at this comparison guide by clean store (http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/pdf/Cleanstore Pressure Washer Comparison.pdf)
> 
> I have the Nilfisk P150 and it's excellent, comes with a brass pump as opposed to aluminium which the karcher K7, at over £100 more, doesn't have. Whilst I know changing the snow foam lance fitting etc is a bit of inconvenience it's worth it. Alternativley, you could also check out the Karcher Outlet which have cheaper refurbished units if that's something you would consider. Hope this helps :thumb:


Hmmm some really good comparable stuff on that link!! Gets you thinking.

Oh I'll have to pop and browse the outlet and see what the deal is with refurbished ones. Good shout. Thanks for that!!


----------



## Mark R5

tightlines said:


> i could do with some sort of flagbanner to fit a shed window if there is any about, just a cheeky ask :spam::wave:


I've got some Leicester City flags....but I guess that isn't what you were meaning


----------



## tightlines

Mark ST said:


> I've got some Leicester City flags....but I guess that isn't what you were meaning


not really but i know some one who would funny enough


----------



## tightlines

Mark ST said:


> This has to be the quietest I've seen this thread. Ever!


hope its not losing its pace it started at,i think its become a good thread and a good place for people to give things away that are no longer needed


----------



## pajd

This weather is doing my head in! Rain, sleet, snow, strong winds from the North and freezing cold. 3 weeks since I have braved the elements and washed my car. My once bright silver alloys are now black. Bad time to be off the drink. Damn you dry January! 
At least I get to hit the pub on Sunday 

No end in sight to this awful weather though


----------



## Mark R5

tightlines said:


> hope its not losing its pace it started at,i think its become a good thread and a good place for people to give things away that are no longer needed


Exactly that mate. I don't think it's losing the pace any time soon. Well, I'm going to try and keep it going. I'm setting up a competition soon, hopefully in the next day or two. I've sorted the question, just need to sort the prize.


----------



## J306TD

I don't think it's lost pace. I put it down to being weekdays


----------



## tightlines

night all :wave::thumb:


----------



## J306TD

tightlines said:


> night all :wave::thumb:


 Night tightlines


----------



## ferted

Mark ST said:


> I've got some Leicester City flags....but I guess that isn't what you were meaning





tightlines said:


> not really but i know some one who would funny enough


You'd be surprised just how many of us City fans there are


----------



## Mark R5

ferted said:


> You'd be surprised just how many of us City fans there are


The only team in the Midlands to follow obviously  despite being bottom.

You get to many games?


----------



## cole_scirocco

Starburst said:


> Evening everyone, I hope you all have had a nice day.
> 
> This saddens me a lot, there is some really nasty, bitter, twisted, jealous people out there. This is happening way too often now. I know quite a few folk over on VXRONLINE have had theirs keyed as well. Did this happen outside your house Cole if you don't mind me asking?


Couldn't tell you where it happened mate, I know I'm gutted though. Have spoken to my mate at Autopro Motorsport who owns the company and going to see them about a roof wrap in carbon. Much cheaper option and ill be happy until the car gets sold.


----------



## Kimo

Fake carbon wrap

It's getting worse

Why not try wet sanding it?


----------



## cole_scirocco

Kimo73 said:


> Fake carbon wrap
> 
> It's getting worse
> 
> Why not try wet sanding it?


It's fingernail deep though?


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all :wave:


----------



## Starburst

Morning. 



Kimo73 said:


> People getting their bumpers stolen too
> 
> Good job we sell them dirty Cheap bahahaha


I know who to come to then if some **** steals mine then.


----------



## Starburst

tightlines said:


> i could do with some sort of flagbanner to fit a shed window if there is any about, just a cheeky ask :spam::wave:


Lol.

I've always wanted a Meguiars banner. I'm sorting our garage out in the spring ,it would look nice hung on one of the walls.


----------



## ferted

Mark ST said:


> The only team in the Midlands to follow obviously  despite being bottom.
> 
> You get to many games?


Not as many as I'd like, at £60 (ish) per home game can't really afford to go regular, I work in Newark and get loads of abuse from all the florist fans

Reckon we'll be as good against manure today??


----------



## Pittsy

I don't think I am getting out on the car today, when it's not snowing it's raining


----------



## Pittsy

ferted said:


> Not as many as I'd like, at £60 (ish) per home game can't really afford to go regular, I work in Newark and get loads of abuse from all the florist fans
> 
> Reckon we'll be as good against manure today??


Could be worse ferted.... 
At least you're not a Direby fan


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys


----------



## Mark R5

ferted said:


> Not as many as I'd like, at £60 (ish) per home game can't really afford to go regular, I work in Newark and get loads of abuse from all the florist fans
> 
> Reckon we'll be as good against manure today??


I've been a season ticket holder for nigh-on 20 years, but the cost is now outrageous. Especially when now due to work I can't get to every game.

It's a shame but ahh well, more to life than football.

I think we'll get spanked by ManUre unfortunately. Haha I didn't think the Red Dogs cared?


----------



## Mark R5

Morning all. The plan was to go to town and have a little look around.....nahh not in this weather. Much prefer a morning inside with a brew chatting to you fine bunch.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all


----------



## muzzer

Morning fella, meant to be snowing here. It isnt yet and i hope it holds off as i have to go pay off the cars for the wedding, the place is out in the middle of nowhere


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Is anybody else working today or just me...


----------



## Mark R5

bradleymarky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Is anybody else working today or just me...


Just you mwahahahaha :devil::devil:


----------



## Mark R5

Change of plan. I am going in to town. I've been press-ganged. There's a large thumb print on my forehead boooo!!


----------



## Kimo

Gotta wet vac my mates car

Buzzing -.-


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Is anybody else working today or just me...


Just you, i've done my penance for the week


----------



## Pittsy

I think I would rather be at work, been pressed into service for shopping duties


----------



## tightlines

Morning everyone


----------



## Pittsy

Yo tight


----------



## Kiashuma

Bonjour


----------



## tightlines

Just been outside and we have blue skies. Bit windy do looks like i will be throwing some water over the car today


----------



## JacobDuBois

Cracking on with the alloy on the plus side


----------



## APS

Morning all. 
That was a looooong day at work yesterday. 
Feel ruined today. 
Still, gonna go out and do some more on the boot build today


----------



## tightlines

just been outside to sort the bins,and some one has parked across the access to the side of the house cant get the car up the side now to give it a wash


----------



## Jonnybbad

received today thanks tom


----------



## cole_scirocco

Nice little package there mate, well done.

I need cheering up, didn't realise even wrap was expensive for a Roof!


----------



## Criptop

It's a nice sunny, but cold, day here. Might be working on my cousins car later and doing a bit of servicing on my own car  Hope you're all well!


----------



## J306TD

Look what arrived today. Thanks Jonny


----------



## Jonnybbad

Just went and cleaned my breather box was then gonna do maintenance wash but it's now raining


----------



## stumpy90

Cheers Muzzer, looking forward to trying out these little babies


----------



## Mikej857

Poxy weather, hope it's better tomorrow or Monday car weds a wash


----------



## stumpy90

Anyone on twitter btw!? 

If you are I'm @stumpyian


----------



## Mark R5

Just another thanks to Muzzer. Here's my little gift, which the other half has been sniffing around already haha, good luck


----------



## JacobDuBois

Don't have twitter but on the plus side. I'm nearly done


----------



## Mark R5

Looking fantastic mate! I know where to come when I finally get a car I care about again.


----------



## stumpy90

Cracking effort!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Definately better than having gouges taken out of the edge. Rebuilding the edge was a bit of a nightmare but more than happy with the finish


----------



## Mark R5

Right, I've been through my collection and I have what I hope will be something decent for someone out there.

Here is what is on offer:










Now, I might do the leather cream separately as well as the Amber seal meaning three separate prizes - I'll take some advice if anyone wishes to give some??

I have used the Nano Shampoo once other than that, everything is full.


----------



## Mark R5

So, what do you need to do to win? Simple.....how many DVDs do I own?

I've counted the boxes rather than actual DVDs; the image is blurred on purpose to make it that little bit harder for you. Happy guessing - 1 guess per person per hour. Good luck!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Mark ST said:


> So, what do you need to do to win? Simple.....how many DVDs do I own?
> 
> I've counted the boxes rather than actual DVDs; the image is blurred on purpose to make it that little bit harder for you. Happy guessing - 1 guess per person per hour. Good luck!


to many lol


----------



## stonejedi

804 first guess.SJ.


----------



## Mark R5

Jonnybbad said:


> to many lol


Haha, you're not wrong there mate.


----------



## tightlines

ive been lucky on this thread so will keep out of it, will be intreating how many there is thou, good luck everybody


----------



## GleemSpray

My guess-timate is 428 DVD's


----------



## TomWVXR

Id say 650 DVDs


----------



## gammachan

Guessing 645


----------



## bradleymarky

843 I reckon..


----------



## Kimo

343 lol


----------



## 5kinner

634 for me!

Afternoon all!


----------



## JacobDuBois

643 perhaps?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Just a quick video I made


----------



## stumpy90

512?


----------



## MagpieRH

Somewhere around 375 I reckon


----------



## ferted

625 for me


----------



## 5kinner

JacobDuBois said:


> Don't have twitter but on the plus side. I'm nearly done


Great job!


----------



## RickL

760 DVD's


----------



## shakey85

Going to go for 504 DVD's


----------



## dillinja999

642 for me


----------



## Bigoggy

672 pleeeez 

Cant wait to get out of work !!!


----------



## GleemSpray

Second Guess 455 DVD's


----------



## Mikej857

560 from me


----------



## Pittsy

820?:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

JacobDuBois said:


> Definately better than having gouges taken out of the edge. Rebuilding the edge was a bit of a nightmare but more than happy with the finish


You sure that's not just the other side wheel Jacob??? 
That is an amazing job mate, good work :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> You sure that's not just the other side wheel Jacob???
> 
> That is an amazing job mate, good work :thumb:


Haha if you look at the video it shows the stages with a full wheel picture at the end. I really need a good sealant and coat to put on my wheels. Not sure what is the best and durable for black wheels


----------



## Kimo

Off out tonight. Can't drink as I'm on a diet but least I will earn some pennies by driving


----------



## J306TD

621 I think


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> Off out tonight. Can't drink as I'm on a diet but least I will earn some pennies by driving


Have a good one mate. I really need to start eating healthy just don't have the motivation.

I guess 515 for DVDs please


----------



## gammachan

649 second guess


----------



## Pittsy

JacobDuBois said:


> Haha if you look at the video it shows the stages with a full wheel picture at the end. I really need a good sealant and coat to put on my wheels. Not sure what is the best and durable for black wheels


Will have a butchers at the video, seriously though great work:thumb:
Try C5 on the wheels, really good stuff:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

JacobDuBois said:


> Have a good one mate. I really need to start eating healthy just don't have the motivation.
> 
> I guess 515 for DVDs please


Hit my heaviest weight last year and felt like ****, down 2 stone 8lbs so far

I can't see any difference but I feel so much fresher and awake


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> Hit my heaviest weight last year and felt like ****, down 2 stone 8lbs so far
> 
> I can't see any difference but I feel so much fresher and awake


Congrats mate. I just feel so tired if I'm not working I'm just laying about. Went from playing sport every day to just working and it's had a huge effect. Got to get my act together


----------



## jenks

674 dvds, nice giveaway 

Good work on the diet Kimo


----------



## Rollini

Think as I've been kindly donated one of kimos winnings. I should put some stuff together for someone else. 

Let me go and get some bits and I will let someone win it later!!


----------



## Pittsy

736 dvds


----------



## tightlines

van still blocking side of house so givern up going for a pint


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> van still blocking side of house so givern up going for a pint


Good lad :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Rollini said:


> Think as I've been kindly donated one of kimos winnings. I should put some stuff together for someone else.
> 
> Let me go and get some bits and I will let someone win it later!!


427, porsche carrera 4s, 1 hour 45mins, out dogging, Julie, Basingstoke,

Just getting my guesses in early :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

jenks said:


> 427, porsche carrera 4s, 1 hour 45mins, out dogging, Julie, Basingstoke,
> 
> Just getting my guesses in early :thumb:


And antibiotics cleared it up


----------



## jenks

Just random things I put down but does look like bullet points from a night out!


----------



## Bigoggy

861 dvds


----------



## Humpers

629 DVDs


----------



## stonejedi

842 second guess.SJ.


----------



## Rollini

jenks said:


> 427, porsche carrera 4s, 1 hour 45mins, out dogging, Julie, Basingstoke,
> 
> Just getting my guesses in early :thumb:


:lol: :lol: :lol: amazing. Good work. Not quite thought up the question yet. Still getting some stuff together.


----------



## Mark R5

Some good guesses so far. None correct yet though


----------



## Pittsy

Gissa clue?


----------



## cole_scirocco

720 dvds.


----------



## Pittsy

956???


----------



## stumpy90

How many guesses are we allowed again!?


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Gissa clue?


Shelves full


----------



## tightlines

stumpy90 said:


> How many guesses are we allowed again!?


One a hour I recall stumpy


----------



## Mark R5

One per person per hour. I could be persuaded to make that 1 guess every half hour or I could give you a ball park figure to guess between?? Up to you guys.....


----------



## Rollini

First guess 514

Will let yours finish before doing mine...


----------



## danwel

482 please


----------



## Rollini

Mark ST said:


> One per person per hour. I could be persuaded to make that 1 guess every half hour or I could give you a ball park figure to guess between?? Up to you guys.....


Give a ball park figure. Like between 3-500 etc could be useful


----------



## Humpers

Second guess for me, 492 DVDs


----------



## Mark R5

Ok, ball park figure: You should be guessing between 500 and 700 dvds. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

687????


----------



## Jonnybbad

610 disks


----------



## Kimo

573


----------



## gammachan

657 DVDs on the wall


----------



## stumpy90

547 please?


----------



## Rollini

Right. Second guess....

579?


----------



## ferted

589 2nd guess


----------



## JacobDuBois

580 please


----------



## stumpy90

This thread is useless without spreadsheets


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> This thread is useless without spreadsheets


Just my thinking where's Karlos when you need him?


----------



## rottenapple

Going high 1164


----------



## bradleymarky

634...


----------



## bradleymarky

Thanks to tightlines for my prizes + extra bits he sent 

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150131_183224_zpsmrs1ehbh.jpg.html]


----------



## Mark R5

rottenapple said:


> Going high 1164


Between 500-700 mate.


----------



## Mark R5

JacobDuBois said:


> Just my thinking where's Karlos when you need him?


I was going to attempt to do one. But I've got limited time now as I'm about to go out so not in a position to do one.


----------



## Pittsy

528??


----------



## stumpy90

bradleymarky said:


> Thanks to tightlines for my prizes + extra bits he sent
> 
> [URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150131_183224_zpsmrs1ehbh.jpg.html]


How did he know what size socks you were?


----------



## JacobDuBois

bradleymarky said:


> Thanks to tightlines for my prizes + extra bits he sent


Quality haul that mate! Need some new MF myself haven't got some decent ones to date


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve updated the thread but i hyave only put guesses between 500-700.

Tomwvxr - 650
Gammachan - 645-649-657
5kinner - 634
JacobDubois - 643-515-580
Stumpy90 - 512-589
Ferted - 625-589
Shakey85 - 504
Dillinja999 - 642
Bigoggy - 672-581
Mikej857 - 560
J306TD - 621
Jenks - 674
Pittsy - 687-528-528
Humpers - 629
Rollins - 514-579
Jonnybbad - 610
Kimo73 - 573
Bradleymarky - 634

If i`ve missed anybody......TOUGH..


----------



## Humpers

643???


----------



## bradleymarky

Humpers said:


> 643???


Already guessed mate.


----------



## tightlines

bradleymarky said:


> Thanks to tightlines for my prizes + extra bits he sent
> 
> [URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150131_183224_zpsmrs1ehbh.jpg.html]


Glad you got them, iv had the same wash mit for a couple of years give it a soak in warm water to loosen it a bit


----------



## Bigoggy

581 ?


----------



## bradleymarky

tightlines said:


> Glad you got them, iv had the same wash mit for a couple of years give it a soak in warm water to loosen it a bit


My Wife has already been stroking it, i hope it makes her frisky :wave:


----------



## bradleymarky

Right, i`m off for a bath and i`ll update soon..


----------



## dan_h

576 1st guess


----------



## stonejedi

654.sj.


----------



## gammachan

653 please


----------



## Sicskate

644 please


----------



## 5kinner

616 Second Guess for me ....


----------



## bradleymarky

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve updated the thread but i hyave only put guesses between 500-700.
> 
> Tomwvxr - 650
> Gammachan - 645-649-657-653
> 5kinner - 634-616
> JacobDubois - 643-515-580
> Stumpy90 - 512-589
> Ferted - 625-589
> Shakey85 - 504
> Dillinja999 - 642
> Bigoggy - 672-581
> Mikej857 - 560
> J306TD - 621
> Jenks - 674-682
> Pittsy - 687-528-528
> Humpers - 629
> Rollini - 514-579-617
> Jonnybbad - 610
> Kimo73 - 573
> Bradleymarky - 634-577
> dan_h - 576
> Stonejedi - 654
> sicskate - 644
> RickL - 637
> 
> If i`ve missed anybody......TOUGH..


updated at 2020


----------



## jenks

682 ??????


----------



## Rollini

617 

Third guess


----------



## bradleymarky

Only 12 guesses in the 500`s

23 guesses in the 600`s

Only 165 possible to go.....


----------



## 5kinner

Has to be around the 600's I think, based on 10 per shelf and accounting for box sets etc ......


....... i hope/think


----------



## Rollini

bradleymarky said:


> Only 12 guesses in the 500`s
> 
> 23 guesses in the 600`s
> 
> Only 165 possible to go.....


Only 165 lol.


----------



## RickL

2nd guess 637


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve updated the thread but i hyave only put guesses between 500-700.

Tomwvxr - 650
Gammachan - 645-649-657-653
5kinner - 634-616
JacobDubois - 643-515-580
Stumpy90 - 512-547
Ferted - 625-589
Shakey85 - 504
Dillinja999 - 642
Bigoggy - 672-581-681
Mikej857 - 560-612
J306TD - 621
Jenks - 674-682
Pittsy - 687-528-528
Humpers - 629-596
Rollini - 514-579-617
Jonnybbad - 610
Kimo73 - 573
Bradleymarky - 634-577-617
dan_h - 576
Stonejedi - 654
sicskate - 644
RickL - 637

If i`ve missed anybody......TOUGH.. UPDATED AT 2029


----------



## Humpers

596??


----------



## Bigoggy

681


----------



## Mikej857

612 2nd guess


----------



## stumpy90

I said 512 and 547 :-/

New guess at 498


----------



## cole_scirocco

615 second


----------



## bradleymarky

stumpy90 said:


> I said 512 and 547 :-/
> 
> New guess at 498


why you guessing under 500 when its between 500-700


----------



## stumpy90

bradleymarky said:


> why you guessing under 500 when its between 500-700


Sorry! I meant 598


----------



## bradleymarky

Tomwvxr - 650
Gammachan - 645-649-657-653
5kinner - 634-616
JacobDubois - 643-515-580-630
Stumpy90 - 512-547-598
Ferted - 625-589
Shakey85 - 504
Dillinja999 - 642
Bigoggy - 672-581-681
Mikej857 - 560-612
J306TD - 621
Jenks - 674-682
Pittsy - 687-528-528
Humpers - 629-596
Rollini - 514-579-617-633
Jonnybbad - 610-697
Kimo73 - 573
Bradleymarky - 634-577-617
dan_h - 576
Stonejedi - 654
sicskate - 644
RickL - 637
cole_exclusiv - 615

Updated at 2044


----------



## Sicskate

708 please


----------



## bradleymarky

Sicskate said:


> 708 please


Its between 500 and 700...guess again.


----------



## JacobDuBois

630 pweaseee


----------



## Jonnybbad

697 2nd guess


----------



## Rollini

633 as a fourth guess lol


----------



## gammachan

655...


----------



## bradleymarky

Tomwvxr - 650
Gammachan - 645-649-657-653-655
5kinner - 634-616=619
JacobDubois - 643-515-580-630
Stumpy90 - 512-547-598
Ferted - 625-589
Shakey85 - 504-674
Dillinja999 - 642
Bigoggy - 672-581-681
Mikej857 - 560-612
J306TD - 621-582
Jenks - 674-682
Pittsy - 687-528-528
Humpers - 629-596
Rollini - 514-579-617-633
Jonnybbad - 610-697
Kimo73 - 573
Bradleymarky - 634-577-617
dan_h - 576
Stonejedi - 654
sicskate - 644
RickL - 637
cole_exclusiv - 615
sm81 - 641

Updated at 2058


----------



## sm81

641 first guess


----------



## 5kinner

619 third


----------



## shakey85

675 second guess


----------



## bradleymarky

Still not many guesses in the 500`s guys....looks to be a lot of box sets in that stack..


----------



## J306TD

582 please


----------



## bradleymarky

Tomwvxr - 650-611
Gammachan - 645-649-657-653-655
5kinner - 634-616=619
JacobDubois - 643-515-580-630
Stumpy90 - 512-547-598
Ferted - 625-589-563
Shakey85 - 504-674
Dillinja999 - 642
Bigoggy - 672-581-681-631
Mikej857 - 560-612
J306TD - 621-582
Jenks - 674-682
Pittsy - 687-528-528-599
Humpers - 629-596
Rollini - 514-579-617-633
Jonnybbad - 610-697
Kimo73 - 573
Bradleymarky - 634-577-617-523
dan_h - 576
Stonejedi - 654-698
sicskate - 644
RickL - 637
cole_exclusiv - 615
sm81 - 641

Updated at 2154


----------



## ferted

563 for #3 guess


----------



## TomWVXR

611 2nd guess


----------



## Pittsy

599 please, this could take a while


----------



## Bigoggy

631 plz


----------



## stonejedi

698.sj.


----------



## Humpers

603???


----------



## JacobDuBois

684 please


----------



## 5kinner

583 for fourth


----------



## bradleymarky

Tomwvxr - 650-611
Gammachan - 645-649-657-653-655
5kinner - 634-616-619-583
JacobDubois - 643-515-580-630-684
Stumpy90 - 512-547-598
Ferted - 625-589-563
Shakey85 - 504-674
Dillinja999 - 642
Bigoggy - 672-581-681-631
Mikej857 - 560-612
J306TD - 621-582
Jenks - 674-682
Pittsy - 687-528-528-599
Humpers - 629-596-603
Rollini - 514-579-617-633
Jonnybbad - 610-697
Kimo73 - 573
Bradleymarky - 634-577-617-523
dan_h - 576
Stonejedi - 654-698
sicskate - 644
RickL - 637
cole_exclusiv - 615
sm81 - 641

Updated at 2154


----------



## sm81

509 second guess


----------



## gammachan

627...


----------



## J306TD

613 I think


----------



## cole_scirocco

530 second


----------



## jenks

536, cheers


----------



## Mark R5

None correct yet guys and gals.


----------



## JacobDuBois

605 please


----------



## 5kinner

561 please


----------



## stumpy90

521 please?


----------



## Toxicvrs

567..


----------



## gammachan

542...


----------



## Jonnybbad

503 third guess


----------



## J306TD

587 please


----------



## Bigoggy

546 plz


----------



## tightlines

Night all 
Good luck with this comp


----------



## J306TD

tightlines said:


> Night all
> Good luck with this comp


Night mate


----------



## Humpers

586??

Night all


----------



## muzzer

So what are we trying to win again?


----------



## J306TD

Mark ST said:


> So, what do you need to do to win? Simple.....how many DVDs do I own?
> 
> I've counted the boxes rather than actual DVDs; the image is blurred on purpose to make it that little bit harder for you. Happy guessing - 1 guess per person per hour. Good luck!





muzzer42 said:


> So what are we trying to win again?


See above


----------



## stonejedi

One more guess before bed.606.








Goodnight all.SJ.


----------



## jenks

Kiashuma said:


> OK, no one has won this yet :thumb:


As the only person who replied to this do I win by default?


----------



## rory1992

540...


----------



## J306TD

572 please


----------



## gammachan

554...


----------



## saul

836...


----------



## Goodylax

No idea what we are doing, but 556 ?


----------



## Mark R5

Just to remind folk; it's between 500-700. Good luck


----------



## Mark R5

Goodylax said:


> No idea what we are doing, but 556 ?


Page 350 mate should explain everything


----------



## Chicane

First guess *514*


----------



## saul

2nd guess 632


----------



## ferted

555 this time


----------



## CaptainKirk95

714 please


----------



## gammachan

565...


----------



## Chicane

521...


----------



## gammachan

571...


----------



## cole_scirocco

507 third


----------



## davies20

645


----------



## ferted

Going for 573 this time


----------



## ferted

I'm pretty sure this is correct as of 06.27am

Tomwvxr - 650-611
Gammachan - 645-649-657-653-655-627-542-554-565-571
5kinner - 634-616-619-583-561
JacobDubois - 643-515-580-630-684-605
Stumpy90 - 512-547-598-521
Ferted - 625-589-563-555-573
Shakey85 - 504-674
Dillinja999 - 642
Bigoggy - 672-581-681-631-546
Mikej857 - 560-612
J306TD - 621-582-613-587-572
Jenks - 674-682-536
Pittsy - 687-528-528-599
Humpers - 629-596-603-586
Rollini - 514-579-617-633
Jonnybbad - 610-697-503
Kimo73 - 573
Bradleymarky - 634-577-617-523
dan_h - 576
Stonejedi - 654-698-606
sicskate - 644
RickL - 637
cole_exclusiv - 615-530-507
sm81 - 641-509
Toxicvrs -567
Rory1992 -540
Goodylax -556
Chicane -514-521
Saul -632
Davies20 -645

Any guesses not in the 500-700 range have NOT been included


----------



## gammachan

597...


----------



## bradleymarky

536..


----------



## 5kinner

602 for me.

Was just about to say where is Bradley with an updated! Cheers fella! Bradley and ferted


----------



## J306TD

643 me please


----------



## tightlines

morning everyone,i see no one has won yet


----------



## gammachan

607...


----------



## CTR247

923 ...


----------



## 5kinner

606 please

Ctr it's between 500-700


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all


----------



## Rollini

:lol: no way is this still going


----------



## Rollini

I'm gonna go fifth guess 544


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Morning all


hello :wave:


----------



## Pittsy

Hello tight,


----------



## stonejedi

Goodmorning all:wave:Another guess me thinks 519.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

Another guess 659


----------



## bradleymarky

555....


----------



## JacobDuBois

Good morning. 531 please


----------



## R14CKE

Morning all I'm in the process of putting together some items and a run a little comp beginning of next week 

Getting back to this comp 1st guess 669


----------



## Rollini

R14CKE said:


> Morning all I'm in the process of putting together some items and a run a little comp beginning of next week
> 
> Getting back to this comp 1st guess 669


I'm still waiting for this one to end so I can start mine lol.


----------



## gammachan

550...


----------



## Pittsy

Rollini said:


> I'm still waiting for this one to end so I can start mine lol.


Maybe make yours with a few less numbers to choose


----------



## 5kinner

541 for me please


----------



## muzzer

601 from me this time


----------



## Rollini

Pittsy said:


> Maybe make yours with a few less numbers to choose


Damn... :|


----------



## stumpy90

Morning all! 531 please!


----------



## Mark R5

Morning all. 

Having gone through the guesses (slightly worse for wear (self inflicted)) I see that we are still yet to see a correct guess, however someone has guessed VERY close  :devil:

I can narrow it down again if you guys wish?


----------



## stonejedi

You know that your loving the torture.SJ.


----------



## rottenapple

667 and morning all


----------



## stumpy90

Either narrow it down or tell us who was so close?


----------



## stonejedi

638.sj.


----------



## Mark R5

rottenapple said:


> 667 and morning all


AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!!! :thumb:  

Pm me your address mate.


----------



## Mark R5

stonejedi said:


> You know that your loving the torture.SJ.


I was totally loving it yes haha.


----------



## stumpy90

Woohoo congrats rotten!


----------



## Rollini

Congrats rotten apple. 

Guys. Stay put. I'll be putting mine up in 15 mins!! 

Thought I'd make you wait a little while as I try make it easier to guess. But still hard. Lol


----------



## stonejedi

Well done buddy:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## J306TD

Congratulations mate


----------



## 5kinner

Congrats! that was a hard one!


----------



## Rollini

Right then guys. 
I've put a few goodies together. 

To win them, I want you to guess the mileage currently on my car!! 

So. 
To help a little....

I've owned my car for just over 15 weeks. 

I do around 25 miles per day to the gym then to work and home. 
I work one weekend on and one weekend off. 

Then take into account its a new car so have been doing bits of driving when I'm off....being off over Christmas especially. BUT.... Not driving cause of snow and ice - taking the corsa out instead. Because race car. :lol: (this should throw you a little bit)   

The maths calculations will get you fairly close....so get the guesses in. 
Shall we stick to 1 guess per hour per person again? 

Good luck to all!! 

Rolls


----------



## rottenapple

Lol just thought would have a stab, cheers mark first thing won so chuffed  thanks for the prize matey 👍


----------



## danwel

1733 miles


----------



## stonejedi

first guess 696.SJ.


----------



## 5kinner

Ok Rollini first guess 2345

Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## dillinja999

699 second guess


----------



## JacobDuBois

2401 please


----------



## dillinja999

1537 1st guess


----------



## Bigoggy

1951 miles


----------



## stumpy90

1666 please rollini


----------



## jenks

2473 miles, what car is it?


----------



## Mark R5

rottenapple said:


> Lol just thought would have a stab, cheers mark first thing won so chuffed  thanks for the prize matey 👍


No probs mate. Well done. Now, let's see if we can win another....


----------



## Mark R5

1107 First guess. Cheers for your patience with mine guys and gals.


----------



## Rollini

jenks said:


> 2473 miles, what car is it?


Bmw m235i


----------



## ferted

2001 miles for me


----------



## gammachan

Rollini said:


> Bmw m235i


Very nice 2568miles


----------



## rottenapple

Can't be jammy twice lol 1652 pls


----------



## Mikej857

1704 first guess


----------



## Pittsy

2225 for me


----------



## Humpers

1856.......


----------



## J306TD

2851 for me


----------



## Bigoggy

1687 pleez


----------



## Mark R5

2772 second guess


----------



## Kimo

2025


----------



## Jonnybbad

2625 miles


----------



## sm81

2868 miles


----------



## gammachan

2572 miles


----------



## APS

1940


----------



## stumpy90

This could take a while :-/


----------



## J306TD

2731 :d


----------



## bradleymarky

795 miles


----------



## stonejedi

1010miles.SJ.


----------



## ferted

1777 miles for guess2


----------



## Rollini

stumpy90 said:


> This could take a while :-/


I did put some mathematical workings out in my post that would get people pretty close if they went and did some workings out lol

I know it's Sunday and we all haven't been school for a while but still


----------



## Rollini

And one of the guesses has been pretty close too!!


----------



## Rollini

Sorry I haven't been posting a huge amount this morning. 
Just tackled the Corsa as it was victim of a hit and run outside my missis house last week..

Marked the mirror, smashed the glass (replaced) and marked all down the side. Lucky the panels aren't bent.



And gone



Clean


----------



## Rollini

Rollini said:


> Right then guys.
> I've put a few goodies together.
> 
> To win them, I want you to guess the mileage currently on my car!!
> 
> So.
> To help a little....
> 
> I've owned my car for just over *15 weeks*.
> 
> I do around *25 miles per day* to the gym then to work and home.
> *I work one weekend on and one weekend off.*
> 
> Then take into account its a new car so have been doing bits of driving when I'm off....being off over Christmas especially. BUT.... Not driving cause of snow and ice - taking the corsa out instead. Because race car. :lol: (this should throw you a little bit)
> 
> The maths calculations will get you fairly close....so get the guesses in.
> Shall we stick to 1 guess per hour per person again?
> 
> Good luck to all!!
> 
> Rolls


Hope this helps a little ....


----------



## sm81

2511 second guess


----------



## Mark R5

3rd guess 2111


----------



## Pittsy

2325???


----------



## APS

2075


----------



## dillinja999

1641 second guess


----------



## gammachan

2575...


----------



## J306TD

2462 please


----------



## Rollini

Getting closer guys!

Looks like a few are doing some sums :lol:


----------



## 5kinner

2354 for me


----------



## JacobDuBois

2426 please


----------



## jenks

2315 miles


----------



## shakey85

1985 miles


----------



## Toxicvrs

2378.


----------



## saul

2725 is my guess


----------



## Rollini

Couple of guesses getting closer and closer. Keep going guys! 

I'd do a tally of everyone's guesses but it's painful on my phone :\ takes ages


----------



## Jonnybbad

2913 second guess


----------



## Rollini

Right;

Danwel - 1733
5kinner - 2345 - 2354
Jacobdubois - 2401 - 2426
Dillinja999 - 1537 - 1641
Bigoggy - 1951 - 1687
Stumpy90 - 1666
Jenks - 2473 - 2315
Mark_st - 1107 - 2772 - 2111
Ferted - 2001 - 1777
Gammachan - 2568 - 2572 - 2575
Rottenapple - 1652
Mikej857 - 1704
Pittsy - 2225 - 2325
Humpers - 1856
J306td - 2851 - 2731 - 2462
Kimo73 - 2025
Jonnybbad - 2625 - 2913
Sm81 - 2868 - 2511
Aps - 1940 - 2075
Bradlymarky - 795
Stonejedi - 1010
Shakey85 - 1985
Toxicvrs - 2378
Saul - 2725

Up to 14:39


----------



## sm81

2329 miles third guess


----------



## stumpy90

You work Saturdays?


As in.... JUST Saturdays?


----------



## Rollini

stumpy90 said:


> You work Saturdays?


Yeah. One weekend at work. One weekend off. As said in original post...


----------



## gammachan

2489...


----------



## stumpy90

2030....


----------



## The_Weasel

2550 for a 1st guess


----------



## Pittsy

2362?


----------



## Rollini

Who wants me to make it easier again? Lol


----------



## cole_scirocco

2115 don't know if its been said already but meh.


----------



## Mark R5

I think a ball park figure could be agreeable mate.


----------



## Rollini

Rollini said:


> Right then guys.
> I've put a few goodies together.
> 
> To win them, I want you to guess the mileage currently on my car!!
> 
> So.
> To help a little....
> 
> I've owned my car for just over *15 weeks*.
> 
> I do around *25 miles per day* to the gym then to work and home.
> *I work one weekend on and one weekend off.*
> 
> Then take into account its a new car so have been doing bits of driving when I'm off....being off over Christmas especially. BUT.... Not driving cause of snow and ice - taking the corsa out instead. Because race car. :lol: (this should throw you a little bit)
> 
> The maths calculations will get you fairly close....so get the guesses in.
> Shall we stick to 1 guess per hour per person again?
> 
> Good luck to all!!
> 
> Rolls


ok. Let's see what we can do....

I'll help with the math side of things...

15 weeks divided into 2 = 7.5

25 miles per day 5 days (weekend off) x 7.5 = 937.5
25 miles per day 7 days (weekend in) x 7.5 = 1312.5

Total = 2250

As said. It's a new car, so I've probably been out on a couple occasions for a "drive" etc.

That should give you a pretty good place to start guessing from!


----------



## stumpy90

So you work Sundays as well!? As per my previous question?


----------



## Rollini

stumpy90 said:


> So you work Sundays as well!? As per my previous question?


The question was just asking if I worked Saturday's...

I put I work one weekend in one not. A weekend has both Saturday and Sunday in...thought that bit was self explanatory?


----------



## Mark R5

2616 4th guess


----------



## Pittsy

2275??


----------



## stonejedi

2822.sj.


----------



## gammachan

2312...


----------



## Bigoggy

2463 please


----------



## muzzer

2413 miles


----------



## stumpy90

Kimo73, bear with me with the topaz etc... Trying to get my hands on some more sample sized bottles


----------



## ferted

2391 this time


----------



## Kimo

2444


----------



## cole_scirocco

2815 second.


----------



## Rollini

ferted said:


> 2391 this time


----------



## Rollini

Proof of pic taken last night ....


----------



## Rollini

Ferted. Pm me your details.


----------



## tightlines

Are we still on the mileage comp? 
Had some luck today my battery drill won't charge, I can get the same drill for £14 pound (I don't need a dear one) I can make a sun gun now so happy days 

Edit: thought I posted before but clearly didn't


----------



## JacobDuBois

Rollini said:


> Proof of pic taken last night ....


10 off on my first guess. The maths part was simple don't know how some people got it so wrong to begin with... Lovely car btw mate


----------



## ferted

Rollini said:


> Ferted. Pm me your details.


PMd and thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## Rollini

JacobDuBois said:


> 10 off on my first guess. The maths part was simple don't know how some people got it so wrong to begin with... Lovely car btw mate


I know. I couldn't believe how close that guess was. Haha. 
Yupp. The math was easy but I had to help to push it a long a little bit. Lol.

Cheers


----------



## Rollini

ferted said:


> PMd and thanks very much :thumb:


Congratulations mate!! As said. Will try get the stuff posted tomorrow.


----------



## bradleymarky

Looks like i`ve missed loads today, i hate working weekends..


----------



## J306TD

Congratulations Ferted


----------



## stonejedi

Well done mate:thumb:Those guessing number comps do my head in:doublesho,but it's all good fun.SJ.


----------



## gammachan

Congrats mate


----------



## Rollini

stonejedi said:


> Well done mate:thumb:Those guessing number comps do my head in:doublesho,but it's all good fun.SJ.


Was thinking that at about 1 o'clock :lol:
What a stupid idea that was


----------



## Pittsy

Well done ferted :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

Congrats ferted! I wasn't too far out on my first guess 2345.


----------



## stumpy90

Anyone got any decent ideas for a good comp? Having a spot of bother :-/


----------



## Pittsy

stumpy90 said:


> Anyone got any decent ideas for a good comp? Having a spot of bother :-/


I like the ones where you have to do something like fund a pic or the like :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

stumpy90 said:


> Anyone got any decent ideas for a good comp? Having a spot of bother :-/


Yep, i have a belter of an idea, if you want to know more pm me :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

Pm'd!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Well thought more
Would of happened whilst I was out for dinner and had no
Signal thought I'd have missed out on some action


----------



## stumpy90

Ok - next competition.

Here's the basics as inspired by Mr Muzzer himself.

You have to post a picture of your BEST DETAILING SHOT. 
The picture can be a reflection shot, a 50/50 shot, a beading shot or just your favourite photo of your car.. 
All I ask is that the picture is unedited and is of YOUR car or a car YOU'VE detailed.

Here's what's up for grabs...


Once the winning picture is picked I will phone autofinesse, pay for it and get it shipped out to the winners address. It's a sample size kit, but as I have pretty much nothing worth having in my garage, it's about all I can offer worth having for a comp.

The deadline will be Wednesday at 8pm and the winning picture will be picked by my 37 yr old sister.

Please keep it to ONE picture per person.

In a "TAKEN" kind of voice.....

Good luck!


----------



## Jonnybbad

as I've already won some AF product I will sit this 1 out to give others a chance 

Good Luck All lets see them motors


----------



## Rollini

Oh thats a toughie. Leaving it really open to what sort of pic to post....damn you! Lol


----------



## APS

What a damn nice offer stumpy 

Sadly can't enter as i have absolutely no detailing pics of my car, but good luck to anyone posting


----------



## Rollini

So.

Here is a shot of myself and Ben (b17blg) or sutin his name is on here, 
A few years back when we did the help for heroes detail to raise money. 
Was an amazing day and this pic is of us both in the background working on the car.

Bit of artistic skill here. (Think kimo) may have taken the shot (can't remember)
I know its not a great pic of us detailing. But it's all relevant  haha


----------



## stumpy90

APS said:


> What a damn nice offer stumpy
> 
> Sadly can't enter as i have absolutely no detailing pics of my car, but good luck to anyone posting


I tried to make it as fair as possible... I thought everyone would have one lol


----------



## Kimo

Was either me or lander haha


----------



## Rollini

Kimo73 said:


> Was either me or lander haha


Was a proper cool photo in my eyes. So why not share it  
Great memories!!


----------



## 5kinner

Good comp! I'm a newbie so haven't got any detailing shots so I'll be sitting it out! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kimo

Rollini said:


> Was a proper cool photo in my eyes. So why not share it
> Great memories!!


Good job Ben wasn't in charge of cleaning wheels ...


----------



## Rollini

Kimo73 said:


> Good job Ben wasn't in charge of cleaning wheels ...


:lol: 
Does anyone even clean the insides of their wheels anymore? :wall:


----------



## stumpy90

5kinner said:


> Good comp! I'm a newbie so haven't got any detailing shots so I'll be sitting it out! Good luck everyone!


You not got any pictures of your car after you've cleaned it bud?


----------



## 5kinner

Just the one I'll pop it up tomorrow, took on my bad iPhone camera though


----------



## APS

stumpy90 said:


> I tried to make it as fair as possible... I thought everyone would have one lol


Lol, it is a fair comp for sure!! And a lovely gesture 

I'm just not prepared to stick a pic up of my car until i've done a correction on it as it's shocking. I also haven't taken any pics of peoples cars i've cleaned, or the wheels i've done etc. Just never seem to think about taking pics?! lol


----------



## J306TD

This is my favourite. Even better at full screen as you can see the flake pop


----------



## Bigoggy

Mine


----------



## Toxicvrs




----------



## ferted

My pic is reflection of me from my Pacific Blue Mazda 6
As I won the last comp, if I win then somehow I'll donate the prize to another entrant, hope that's ok stumpy90? If not then please disregard my entry


----------



## stumpy90

ANYONE can enter bud, whether they've won or not.... 
What you go with it is up to you guys


----------



## Wilco

I'll go for my favourite reflection shot too then. Wish I'd sorted the garden first mind you lol


----------



## jenks

Reflection shot of my 2002 caravan


----------



## J306TD

Some great photos there guys


----------



## tightlines

Morning everyone


----------



## Pittsy

:thumb:
Morning all and here's mine:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all


----------



## APS

Morning. 

I really hate the m1.


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning


----------



## stumpy90

Morning peeps!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Got a rental van for the day. Combos are awful


----------



## stumpy90

Sticky a picky up Jacob...


----------



## Mark R5

Morning all. My entry for the comp:










I presume it's one photo only - otherwise this place would be swamped 

I've changed my mind - hopefully I'm allowed to do this.


----------



## Kiashuma

Morning. Not happy this morn, gritter chipped the front wing on the reliant, 6 nice chips on fresh ish paint. First marks on it since it was painted last April


----------



## danwel

Morning all, well it's that time again!! Just waiting for the dreaded phone call for a check in time for 2 weeks offshore all inclusive starting tomorrow!


----------



## muzzer

Morning all and good luck with Stumpy's competition. That's a heck of a prize by the way mate, very generous :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

muzzer42 said:


> Morning all and good luck with Stumpy's competition. That's a heck of a prize by the way mate, very generous :thumb:


Certainly is. Whoever wins that little beauty will be one very lucky person indeed. A very generous gesture :thumb:


----------



## lewylinto

Morning all!

I am have been off work the backend of last week so I haven't had a chance to get a go at doing them stickers but I will try and make some time today to get them done!

Also here's my picture for stumpy's competition! Whoever wins it is very lucky indeed!


----------



## stumpy90

Mark ST said:


> Certainly is. Whoever wins that little beauty will be one very lucky person indeed. A very generous gesture :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:

They're only sample size but will hopefuly widen someones product range a bit


----------



## 20vKarlos

*The following is a list is made up of 3 elements.*

*Winners Name - Post they were declared a winner - Person generously giving away!*

*Here, we have the winners circle (list) - From the beginning of this thread!*

S29nta - Post 7 - Whizzer
Soulboy - Post 22 - Whizzer
Kiashuma - Post 35 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 36 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 37 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 80 - Whizzer
Wilco - Post 80 - Whizzer
Dougnorwich - Post 82 - Whizzer
Alan W - Post 114 - Whizzer
andspenka - Post 134 - Whizzer
J036TD - Post 134 - Whizzer
Farquhar - Post 156 - Johnnyopolis
JoranRaven - Post 160 - Whizzer
Golftdi - Post 175 - Whizzer
* Dooka wanted to spread the love - Post 186**
* Whizzer told Dooka to choose someone - Post 215**<--- Still not happened.
Starburst - 216 - Whizzer
* Whizzer told Spoony to choose someone - Post 218*
* Spoony Chose Kimo73 - Post 222*
Kimo73 - Post 222 - Whizzer/Spoony
Stumpy90 - Post 224 - Whizzer
*Stumpy90 donated to ArdenVXR - Post 233*
White Night - Post 270 - Whizzer
Tightlines - Post 282 - Whizzer
JJ0063 - Post 366 - Whizzer
Potter88 - Post 492 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 500 - 20vKarlos
Ed_Veedub - 512 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Welshquattro1 - 519 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Dubber - Post 539 - Whizzer/Alan W
Jenks - Post 553 - Whizzer
Kriminal - Post 553 - Whizzer
Ferted - Post 554 - Whizzer
lmc Leeroy - Post 560 - Johnnyopolis
Pittsy - Post 561 - Johnnyopolis
Bigoggy - Post 621 - Johnnyopolis
Shug - Post 637 - Whizzer
The_Weasel - Post 731 - Whizzer
mikej857 - Post 744 - Whizzer
Goodylax - Post 766 - StoneJedi
JacobDuBois - Post 777 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 796 - Kiashuma
JacobDuBois - Post 820 - BradleyMarky
JJ0063 - Post 990 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 990 - Whizzer
Hunty - Post 991 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 1010 - Kiashuma
CaptainDuff - Post 1034 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 1185 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
RCMM92 - Post 1299 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Jenks - Post 1322 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Stumpy90 - Post 1330 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 1382 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Kimo73 - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_170
Saul - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_70
JacobDuBois - Post 1457 - Dougnorwich
APS - Post 1502 - Dougnorwich
Ferted - Post 1504 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post - 1516 - Stumpy90
Tightlines - Post 1516 - Stumpy90
JacobDuBois - Post 1563 - 20vKarlos
Wilco - Post 1593 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
20vKarlos - Post 1703 - Whizzer
Kimo73 - Post 1756 - Wilco
WhiteRoc_170 - Post 1849 - Kimo
Goodylax - Post 1873 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 1898 - StoneJedi
Pittsy - Post 1939 - StoneJedi
R14CKE - Post 1986 - Kimo
Gammachan - Post 2082 - StoneJedi
Bradleymarky - Post 2106 - WhiteRoc_170
20vKarlos - Post 2127 - Kimo73
Pittsy - Post 2247 - JoranRaven
JoranRaven - Post 2267 - Dougnorwich
Bradleymarky - Post 2297 - tightlines
Jenks - Post 2410 - Chicane
Bradleymarky - Post 2472 - J306TD
Polac - Post 2477 - Whizzer
Pantypoos - Post - 2538 - Whizzer
Dan_h - Post 2551 - Whizzer
5kinner - Post 2551 - Whizzer
Stumpy90 - Post 2565 - Muzzer42
J306TD - Post 2771 - Johnnyopolis
Criptop - Post 2802 - Goodylax
Stumpy90 - Post 2832 - Whizzer
Saul - Post 2858 - Whizzer
Farquhar - Post 2860 - Whizzer
BradleyMarky - Post 2869 - Whizzer
Welshquattro - Post 2889 - Whizzer
Kiashuma - Post 3001 - WHizzer
Humpers - Post 3132 - Gleemspray
MarkST - Post 3209 - Muzzer42
Reece_ - Post 3241 - Whizzer
Criptop - Post 3348 - Whizzer
BradleyMarky - Post 3348 - Whizzer
Stumpy90 - Post 3390 - Muzzer42
RottenApple - Post 3692 - Mark ST
Ferted - Post 3776 - Rollini

****I believe that's 96 prizes to date!****

*The above list will be Copied when I get a chance to copy it and update it... It'll usually be later in the evening!*

*Upto date as of 11:21am Monday 2nd Feb*

Karlos


----------



## 20vKarlos

HELLO!!! :wave:

Sorry I have been away from the computer over the last few days guys, I have been doing a few bits with my van and sorting a few things out!

You lot have been talking a storm and there have been some great prizes!

I've just scrolled through EIGHTY pages!!!



Jonnybbad said:


> View attachment 40533


Tom... Rather than post my own photo, I'm stealing this as its pretty much identical 
I received my package on Saturday too  thanks mate I appreciate it :thumb:

I will be in and out throughout the week.

*I'd like to ask that if we are having competitions that include "guessing the number" that we copy the above post and continue the list as it gets rather confusing and we have a lot of double guesses :thumb:*

To copy the above comment you can either
- Highlight the list, right click, copy, then paste it into your reply
OR
- click the "Quote" button, once in that window, delete the Quote annotations and add your name/Number/Guess etc to the list. :thumb:

This will make things so much easier


----------



## Jack

Morning all. My entry for Stumpy


----------



## lewylinto

Right all, here is what I have came up with for the wash and rinse stickers! The colours may be slightly different to what they are shown on the picture but that will be the design and general colours!


----------



## 20vKarlos

These are cool. 
I think people would prefer not to have their username on them though :thumb:
also could you do a wheels one with a half picture of a wheel underneath the word "Wheels"?? that would look good i think


----------



## Pittsy

lewylinto said:


> Right all, here is what I have came up with for the wash and rinse stickers! The colours may be slightly different to what they are shown on the picture but that will be the design and general colours!


Wow they look great:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

I would like my username on them:thumb:


----------



## lewylinto

20vKarlos said:


> These are cool.
> I think people would prefer not to have their username on them though :thumb:
> also could you do a wheels one with a half picture of a wheel underneath the word "Wheels"?? that would look good i think


Indeed I could, Im just in the process of finding a decent picture of a wheel that I can recreate. Also as for user names it's easily taken off it was just to give people a idea, I can do them however people want them :thumb:


----------



## saul

lewylinto said:


> Indeed I could, Im just in the process of finding a decent picture of a wheel that I can recreate. Also as for user names it's easily taken off it was just to give people a idea, I can do them however people want them :thumb:


How about something like these?, pretty generic and simple.

I have been looking into making some myself already. If we can come up with a custom design between us, calling on all/any designers, (sorry lewylinto your work may be doubled now) I will be happy to get some printed off.

I can either have them sized up for the 500ml bottles, or the generic meguiars type of bottles. The labels will be transparent.


----------



## 5kinner

Here's mine, very limited photos at the moment.


----------



## lewylinto

saul said:


> How about something like these?, pretty generic and simple.
> 
> I have been looking into making some myself already. If we can come up with a custom design between us, calling on all/any designers, (sorry lewylinto your work may be doubled now) I will be happy to get some printed off.
> 
> I can either have them sized up for the 500ml bottles, or the generic meguiars type of bottles. The labels will be transparent.


I like the idea of them and have wanted to give something like this a go for a while! I'd be up for having a go at doing them with you!


----------



## saul

lewylinto said:


> I like the idea of them and have wanted to give something like this a go for a while! I'd be up for having a go at doing them with you!


How would you like to proceed? PM if you want.


----------



## JacobDuBois

5kinner said:


> Here's mine, very limited photos at the moment.


Lovely car mate. Nearly bought one of those but was a tad big for me so went with the TT


----------



## 5kinner

yeah it's great, just itching to do a full detail but waiting for spring and to have built up the necessary detail gear! It was the Black Edition which was priority which were quite hard to come by in petrol.

It is bigger i think than my last A4, also surprising a good 20cm longer than my bosses B6 S4 Avant.


----------



## JacobDuBois

5kinner said:


> yeah it's great, just itching to do a full detail but waiting for spring and to have built up the necessary detail gear! It was the Black Edition which was priority which were quite hard to come by in petrol.
> 
> It is bigger i think than my last A4, also surprising a good 20cm longer than my bosses B6 S4 Avant.


Ah I was looking at the a5 thought it was an a5 at quick glance. Yeah didn't really want to go that big considering it would be my second car. But the TT is perfect size and the power and handling is great. It's stage 1 aswell with tts exhaust system so sounds pretty tasty aswell


----------



## cole_scirocco

I have too many but here is a good entry..


----------



## 20vKarlos

Here is my Entry!

My friend Leaves his Astra VXR with me from time to time and I get to drive it around when he is away or busy... plus he knows it gets pampered :lol: :lol: 
So after I had a two day session, It rained...here is Collinite doing its thing on the roof. :thumb:



Karlos


----------



## The_Weasel

Eye guess eye'd better enter this too 
Engine detail


----------



## sm81

My entry

No more scratches! (2) by #sm81#, on Flickr


----------



## bradleymarky

Look what came in the post from uncle Whizzer. Much appreciated 
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150202_145502_zpsltnb7lul.jpg.html]


----------



## bradleymarky

Heres mine..

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20140601_121136_zpsaa28fb27.jpg.html]


----------



## shakey85

A wee reflection shot of the old beemer. Will be 12 years old this year!


----------



## saul

Here is mine...


----------



## Mikej857

Haven't really got any reflection shots of mine


----------



## Mark R5

Mikej857 said:


> Haven't really got any reflection shots of mine


Yes yes yes! A million times yes. Looks fantastic; a proper beaSTie :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

Mark ST said:


> Yes yes yes! A million times yes. Looks fantastic; a proper beaSTie :thumb:


Thanks buddy


----------



## ferted

meh!! just another Ford Focus :thumb: :spam:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Well van failed the MOT new exhaust and sump needed. Few more days in the combo


----------



## dan_h

Here's one of my favourite photos of my car.


----------



## Humpers

Here's my entry,









Got a feeling I won't win tho as stumpy90 did machine it for me:buffer:


----------



## tightlines

Will put this pic of mine


----------



## Mikej857

ferted said:


> meh!! just another Ford Focus :thumb: :spam:


Maybe, maybe not


----------



## Jonnybbad

ferted said:


> meh!! just another Ford Focus :thumb: :spam:


It's not a Ford it's a volvo


----------



## TheMilko2905

Here's a reflection selfie, taken of the bonnet on my Mk7 Fiesta ST2.



Just look at the metallic flake in the Panther Black paintwork.


----------



## Chicane

20vKarlos said:


> Here is my Entry!
> 
> My friend Leaves his Astra VXR with me from time to time and I get to drive it around when he is away or busy... plus he knows it gets pampered :lol: :lol:
> So after I had a two day session, It rained...here is Collinite doing its thing on the roof. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Karlos


My guess is 7845 beads on the roof. Have I won?


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## J306TD

Morning people. Fire at work so late home


----------



## stumpy90

Morning peeps


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning let me see if I have anything to give away today


----------



## J306TD

Right guys it's bedtime. See you all later


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Morning we finally got the snow in Essex


----------



## ferted

Snowed in Lincs we've had about 3cms
Just about to leave for Nottingham


----------



## Kimo

Haven't forgot about my prizes, just waiting for Wilcos then I can bulk them out even more with a few duplicates etc


----------



## TomWVXR

Ive got an Autoglym bodywork pack i will give away later, Will try and think of a comp idea


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all, it only took 1 1/2 hours to get the 20 miles to work today...
Any one would think we had never seen snow before


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> Morning let me see if I have anything to give away today


You must have spent a small fortune on postage!?!! :doublesho


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Day off today but already i`m knackered, i`ve had the vac and polish out, ive washed the front door and window (havent seen the window cleaner this year) still drying clothes the wife left in the washing machine, sat down now with a cup of drinking chocolate relaxing..


----------



## stumpy90

Anyone with anymore pictures?

Tomorrow evening is the cut off time..... I'd love to see a few more members cars.


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> Anyone with anymore pictures?
> 
> Tomorrow evening is the cut off time..... I'd love to see a few more members cars.


Will get a pic on tonight once I've cleaned my car later


----------



## Jonnybbad




----------



## Jonnybbad

Here's a car a did a while ago


----------



## Wilco

Kimo73 said:


> Haven't forgot about my prizes, just waiting for Wilcos then I can bulk them out even more with a few duplicates etc


Cant believe its still not arrived. Off to post office right now to kick off. This is 8days now, coupled with whizzers original prize for me going missing. Total joke.


----------



## Wilco

It gets better. Bloke who served me originally told me it was insured for £50. I've just been told I can claim £20 back. Awesome. Kimo I'll have to have a look what else I've got, I've been done like a kipper by RM here. Last parcel was worth or rather cost me about £60/£70 I cant afford to do that again.


----------



## Kimo

Wilco said:


> It gets better. Bloke who served me originally told me it was insured for £50. I've just been told I can claim £20 back. Awesome. Kimo I'll have to have a look what else I've got, I've been done like a kipper by RM here. Last parcel was worth or rather cost me about £60/£70 I cant afford to do that again.


Is it lost then? They're twats aren't they

Don't worry about it buddy, I'll just send out what I've already sourced, sorry about that 

I'd be going mad


----------



## stumpy90

jonny, which pic would you like to enter?


----------



## APS

Morning all


----------



## Kimo




----------



## Wilco

Kimo73 said:


> Is it lost then? They're twats aren't they
> 
> Don't worry about it buddy, I'll just send out what I've already sourced, sorry about that
> 
> I'd be going mad


Funny how they try to pass the blame on. Are you sure its not been delivered? Did you put the right address? Yes you dribbling idiot now where is my parcel. Shrugged shoulders at me, I realise its not his fault but for gods sake two out of the last three parcels I either sent or were due to receive have gone missing.


----------



## Kimo

Wilco said:


> Funny how they try to pass the blame on. Are you sure its not been delivered? Did you put the right address? Yes you dribbling idiot now where is my parcel. Shrugged shoulders at me, I realise its not his fault but for gods sake two out of the last three parcels I either sent or were due to receive have gone missing.


Yeah mate, had a few things go walkies over the last few months so think a complaint letter is needed tbh

Just annoyed that your very good gesture has been caught up in it all


----------



## Wilco

I'll find something else to put in Kieran, how many parcels are you sending out? And sorry for delaying this for everyone else, sadly out of my control.


----------



## muzzer

This is my entry


----------



## Kimo

It's fine mate 

There wouldn't be any extras if you hadn't donated and I hadn't won tbf :lol:


----------



## Wilco

I'll do another comp later then if you're sure. I can't claim for another fortnight either. This will go special delivery this time. Update later.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Wilco said:


> I'll find something else to put in Kieran, how many parcels are you sending out? And sorry for delaying this for everyone else, sadly out of my control.


Don't worry about the us guys that are waiting on prizes from others kind gestures Wilco! Have you seen the weather! I'm not going out there just yet so there is no rush for me :thumb: I've been out there over the last three days and it's freezing down this way!

I'm sorry to hear that Royal Fail have lived up to their name!

All the best guys


----------



## JacobDuBois

Cars cleaned but too many pictures don't know which to enter


----------



## Kimo

Wilco said:


> I'll do another comp later then if you're sure. I can't claim for another fortnight either. This will go special delivery this time. Update later.


Before you do .....

Was it in a shoe box?

Mums just had a parcel


----------



## WHIZZER

and don't forget you can enter http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355376 this to win some SRP .....


----------



## Wilco

Kimo73 said:


> Before you do .....
> 
> Was it in a shoe box?
> 
> Mums just had a parcel


Its about that size yeah.


----------



## Jonnybbad

stumpy90 said:


> jonny, which pic would you like to enter?


I will let you choose I only posted pics to make up the numbers lol so if was lucky enough to win I will pass the prize on


----------



## JacobDuBois

Here's my pic


----------



## stonejedi

Here is a shot that i took of my rear spoiler beading,I love this pic.SJ.


----------



## Rollini

ferted said:


> Snowed in Lincs we've had about 3cms
> Just about to leave for Nottingham


Just seen this. And I sent your parcel today when probably could have given it you in person :lol:


----------



## ferted

Rollini said:


> Just seen this. And I sent your parcel today when probably could have given it you in person :lol:


Went to City hospital


----------



## Rollini

ferted said:


> Went to City hospital


Oh. hope it's nothing serious. You werent far away though! 
Parcel should be with tomorrow or thurs all going well


----------



## Welshquattro1

Thank you Whizzer! It turned up Friday but only just worked out how to post it up on iPad.lol


----------



## Kimo

The parcels are packed!

I do apologise but after packing the whole Mainz debate popped up and there's a couple of their products in the packs 

Feel free to pour it down the toilet


----------



## cole_scirocco

Kimo73 said:


> The parcels are packed!
> 
> I do apologise but after packing the whole Mainz debate popped up and there's a couple of their products in the packs
> 
> Feel free to pour it down the toilet


Is there any chance you can message me about what we were on about on Instagram regarding my roof? Could do with your advice.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Kimo73 said:


> The parcels are packed!
> 
> I do apologise but after packing the whole Mainz debate popped up and there's a couple of their products in the packs
> 
> Feel free to pour it down the toilet


lol bad situation just remove the labels


----------



## Kimo

Jonnybbad said:


> lol bad situation just remove the labels


Shall I put the original car chem ones back on?

Lol


----------



## Welshquattro1

This is better.:lol: getting the hang of the iPad now:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Here's my pic! It's the wife's peugeot cc

Don't have any good one's of mine


----------



## Goodylax

Here is mine from October 



After fighting with Photobucket for a few days... :/


----------



## Welshquattro1

I've been having trouble with my iPad and photobucket too!


----------



## Goodylax

Welshquattro1 said:


> I've been having trouble with my iPad and photobucket too!


Yea- just doesn't want to select all the IMG text and give me the option to copy. . Then when I think I got it, go to DW and post, it's an old picture from days ago 

Kind of think it's the IPad with that.....but still hate them both :lol:


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## J306TD

Morning people


----------



## APS

Morning campers!


----------



## Kimo

Wilcos arrived yesterday, top guy he is 

My 3 have been packed then I'll try and get to the PO today or tomorrow

Shall be trying the waxes on mine then they'll be up for grabs later in the year


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning all

Another Chance to win something from Autoglym today check it out here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4807146#post4807146


----------



## Pittsy

Morning uncle Whizzer, morning all:thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

Morning All!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all


----------



## muzzer

Morning


----------



## lewylinto

Morning all! Managed to get a few stickers cut out and sampled for my own buckets, not sure if anyone wants to win some but if so then I will hold my own little competition.


----------



## bradleymarky

lewylinto said:


> Morning all! Managed to get a few stickers cut out and sampled for my own buckets, not sure if anyone wants to win some but if so then I will hold my own little competition.


They look pretty good :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Goodylax said:


> Yea- just doesn't want to select all the IMG text and give me the option to copy. . Then when I think I got it, go to DW and post, it's an old picture from days ago
> 
> Kind of think it's the IPad with that.....but still hate them both :lol:


Having the same problem too! :wall:


----------



## APS

Those stickers look great!!

I forgot all about my PM to you buddy, I'll get on it this afternoon


----------



## lewylinto

APS said:


> Those stickers look great!!
> 
> I forgot all about my PM to you buddy, I'll get on it this afternoon


No bother mate :thumb:


----------



## KNGPN

Here's mine


----------



## Rollini

Just over an hour left if i remember correctly for pic entries


----------



## stumpy90

Rollini said:


> Just over an hour left if i remember correctly for pic entries


This is correct!!!

Get um in peeps!


----------



## Kriminal

One for the road :


----------



## tightlines

evening everyone


----------



## squiretolley

10 minutes late, but hoping for a bit of leeway as I've just come back home after a back operation ha ha.....


----------



## stumpy90

Well ladies and peeps, we have TWO winners. 
The fact is that my sister took so long looking at the pictures and trying to decide which was her favourite and in the end she couldn't quite make up her mind. She said that there was some amazing pictures and each brilliant on their own merits.

Anyway, it turns out she's a fan of reflection shots.

COLE, she said that your picture is so good she couldn't tell what colour your car was from the picture and was really impressed with the details in the reflection.

KNGPN, she nicknamed your picture "ghost car". Basically if it wasn't for the outline of the car and the wing mirror you wouldn't know it was there. She loved the scene too, with the factory windows etc, she described it as eerie.





There were a few more that she wanted to pick but I made sure she knew each winner was costing me money lol

So well done COLE & KNGPN..... Send me your addresses and I'll get in contact with AutoFinesse when I get a minute tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone else who entered and hope you all accept the competition in the nature it was intended.... Just a bit of fun


----------



## tightlines

well done winners


----------



## JacobDuBois

Congrats guys. They are quality pictures


----------



## Welshquattro1

Well done guys and a very generous prize from stumpy


----------



## cole_scirocco

What a comment, made my day after what has been a truly crappy one!

Didn't think I'd win with that one either!

Thank you Stumpy for the epic competition!


----------



## J306TD

Congratulations guys. Some awesome reflection shots


----------



## rottenapple

Congratulations guys worthy winners and another fantastic competition true generosity 👍


----------



## Rollini

Congrats guys. We're some damn good pics in there!! can never go wrong with a good reflection shot!


----------



## cole_scirocco

Rollini said:


> Congrats guys. We're some damn good pics in there!! can never go wrong with a good reflection shot!


Cheers dude.

You have any knowledge with wet sanding? Want my roof fixing :-(


----------



## 5kinner

Congrats guys, very good pics indeed!


----------



## Kimo

Cheating black cars reflections tbh :lol:


----------



## saul

well done lads..


----------



## stonejedi

Congrats to COLE & KNGPN well done guys:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Jack

Well done guys


----------



## Mark R5

Congrats guys. Well done


----------



## Goodylax

Nice pics guys! Congrats


----------



## J306TD

Morning all anyone else still up


----------



## Criptop

Morning all! Thanks very much to Whizzer for the Autoglym sticker and to Goodylax for the box full of detailing goodies!!!


----------



## jenks

J306TD said:


> Morning all anyone else still up


Half way through a night shift, so yes still up and wide awake

Nice haul Criptop


----------



## danwel

Yep still up here and also no nights


----------



## jenks

Go to bed then!


----------



## danwel

jenks said:


> Go to bed then!


Can't don't finish until 6am although i may have to sneak off early as it is my first shift and i'm struggling.


----------



## Mark R5

Unfortunately, I'm up and out of the door for my day shift. Hate day shifts. I'd much prefer nights. Ah well.

Morning all, have a good day.


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## jenks

Morning tightlines, night all, off to bed for me


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all


----------



## WHIZZER

Right I have a few wax samples to giveaway today ... and some of the Power max TFR concentrate .... 

Right how should we do this ....


----------



## WHIZZER

Oh and don't forget you can enter another AG competition

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355492


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all


----------



## tightlines

I would like to try the TFR :detailer:


----------



## polac5397

morning all


----------



## WHIZZER

polac5397 said:


> morning all


Have I sent you something yet ?


----------



## polac5397

WHIZZER said:


> Have I sent you something yet ?


yes whizzer you sent me a glass sample x2 wash


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Right I have a few wax samples to giveaway today ... and some of the Power max TFR concentrate ....
> 
> Right how should we do this ....


You could just give a wax to the boy Pittsy, he has just completed 1100 posts and is fed up at work with too much to do and too little time :wave:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Yo Jonny


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> You could just give a wax to the boy Pittsy, he has just completed 1100 posts and is fed up at work with too much to do and too little time :wave:


Well you asked so go on then send me your address !


----------



## nog

bit of waxing would be nice:buffer:


----------



## WHIZZER

nog said:


> bit of waxing would be nice:buffer:


go on then nog send me your address - conditions are you post a pic in this thread :wave:


----------



## stonejedi

Did someone say "WAX" Hello:wave:.SJ.


----------



## J306TD

I heard something about Power Maxed TFR


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Well you asked so go on then send me your address !


Flippin heck, cheers uncle whizzer


----------



## 5kinner

Morning All, I've had some glass cleaner and shampoo off you Whizzer but would love some WAX. (violins playing) I haven't got any proper wax yet other than some Megs quick wax ... :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Took a beautiful pic this morning on my roof


----------



## dubber

I don't want anything, but i think its a great forum with great knowledge and banter like ive said before.


----------



## 5kinner

Great pic Jacob!


----------



## WHIZZER

J306TD said:


> I heard something about Power Maxed TFR


Go on then - the sample should make around 750ml at 10-1 :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

oooh pretty, looks like some modern art :thumb:


----------



## gammachan

Evening peeps


----------



## stumpy90

Morning everyone!


----------



## stumpy90

J306TD said:


> I heard something about Power Maxed TFR


Me too. I need to be getting myself some of this stuff. I'm nearly out of AG tfr remover and have heard good things about it :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> Go on then - the sample should make around 750ml at 10-1 :thumb:


Pm Sent


----------



## ferted

Pittsy said:


> You could just give a wax to the boy Pittsy, he has just completed 1100 posts and is fed up at work with too much to do and too little time :wave:


Or failing that, maybe to anyone who might just be celebrating a birthday today? :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Morning, hows it going this morning?


----------



## muzzer

Morning all. 400 pages!!! I thought this might go to maybe 3 when i first started it, i am amazed it has lasted so long and genuinely happy that so many have benefitted from this


----------



## Pittsy

ferted said:


> Or failing that, maybe to anyone who might just be celebrating a birthday today? :thumb:


Happy birthday old fella :thumb:


----------



## Reece_

Morning all :wave:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Yo people's!


----------



## stumpy90

Cole....... All sorted with Autofinesse. Theres a little extra something in there too. 
You should get it tomorrow at some point. 

I still havent heard from KNGPN yet though! :tumbleweed:


----------



## ferted

Pittsy said:


> Happy birthday old fella :thumb:


Cheers


----------



## ferted

muzzer42 said:


> Morning all. 400 pages!!! I thought this might go to maybe 3 when i first started it, i am amazed it has lasted so long and genuinely happy that so many have benefitted from this


Yes it's a great thread, is it officially 'The Most Epic Thread on DW' yet??


----------



## stumpy90

ferted said:


> Yes it's a great thread, is it officially 'The Most Epic Thread on DW' yet??


No way.... that has to be my showroom thread i posted due to how many replies I got..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=351184&highlight=DECON+MERC


----------



## JacobDuBois

stumpy90 said:


> No way.... that has to be my showroom thread i posted due to how many replies I got..
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=351184&highlight=DECON+MERC


Haha I know that feeling! I was shocked on the couple of replies I got on my alloy refurb post


----------



## rottenapple

Morning all did i hear wax samples whizzer lol 👍thought i would join in on mornings modern art


----------



## Wilco

New competition anyone? Up for grabs an unused sample jar of Sirius from bmd. Simple one this, my son and I are train fans. Post one picture per person of what you regard your favourite train. Might not be many entrants so a good chance of winning. My son will pick the winner at 7.30pm this evening. Good luck folks


----------



## rottenapple

Has to be http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5a/Number_4468_Mallard_in_York.jpg for me a beast and beautiful 👍


----------



## stumpy90

This one for me is very simple.


----------



## Kiashuma

For me its this one, i think its from reading my son all the stories :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Probably not your taste









But the bullet train fascinates me


----------



## saul

WHIZZER said:


> Right I have a few wax samples to giveaway today ... and some of the Power max TFR concentrate ....
> 
> Right how should we do this ....


Yes please for the wax, will go with the applicator pads you sent me..:buffer:


----------



## saul

+1 for the bullet train


----------



## Kimo

I have a different sort of wax 

Best moustache wins


----------



## APS

Morning all  :wave:

Off to wash the car this morning and try the power maxed tfr and quick detailer


----------



## APS

Kimo73 said:


> I have a different sort of wax
> 
> Best moustache wins


No fair! Lol. How about beard?!


----------



## Kimo

APS said:


> No fair! Lol. How about beard?!


Yeah that too


----------



## stonejedi

Here's my pic,i love steam trains,always have.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

You are all wrong, its this one


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> You are all wrong, its this one


That was my choice hahaha


----------



## Pittsy

I can remember sitting for hours with my boy watching this, we used to play with the little train sets too :thumb:
I still wanna do it but he's not interested


----------



## lewylinto

Good morning everyone!

Here's my entry for best tash, as you can see it was quite some time ago so I have taken a picture today to show the length of my beard and tash now but unfortunately I haven't waxed it today!

















Also here's my favourite train!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Shaved last night! Can I put a pic of my idolized moustache?


----------



## Pittsy

JacobDuBois said:


> Shaved last night! Can I put a pic of my idolized moustache?


Is it a Selleck?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Had to google that one and no no quite. I could probably post the picture as the guy has the same hair as me haha


----------



## gammachan

The best fun


----------



## KNGPN

stumpy90 said:


> I still havent heard from KNGPN yet though! :tumbleweed:


Sorry bloke, I'm here now 

In my noobishness, I can't PM you mate (<10 posts )


----------



## Kimo

JacobDuBois said:


> Shaved last night! Can I put a pic of my idolized moustache?


Well my product will be no use to you lol


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> Well my product will be no use to you lol


Oh haha well unless it can be used on head hair I've got plenty of that


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## Kimo

JacobDuBois said:


> Oh haha well unless it can be used on head hair I've got plenty of that


Haven't tried it on my hair tbh

Hmmmm


----------



## stumpy90

KNGPN said:


> Sorry bloke, I'm here now
> 
> In my noobishness, I can't PM you mate (<10 posts )


Ok pm me when you are able to then...


----------



## Criptop

A picture of a NI Railways train going from Coleraine to Londonderry, which Michael Palin described as "one of the most beautiful rail journeys in the world".


----------



## pajd

Criptop said:


> A picture of a NI Railways train going from Coleraine to Derry, which Michael Palin described as "one of the most beautiful rail journeys in the world".


fixed that for you :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

Not that I want to enter but thought had to post this


----------



## pantypoos

Here's my favourite train, it's the one my wife and I held our wedding reception on.




























Although we like trains we're not train fanatics, we just liked the romance of the steam train.


----------



## bradleymarky

The detail on this train is fantastic. 1`ve taken everyone of my kids to York Railway museum.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/york_zpsfmfgtatk.jpg.html]


----------



## muzzer

i'll post a picture as soon as i can but my favourite train is the deltic. As soon as i can i'll post a piccie


----------



## Wilco

Some awesome pics here people keep them coming


----------



## jenks

got to be this one, from back to the future:thumb:

http://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHandl...2&mid=9&hash=79DBB4DD2D819EBF4ADAB182C62A35AB


----------



## Welshquattro1

Well it has to be this one as I'm from Wales.lol


----------



## 5kinner

Anyone said Wilson from Chuggington?


----------



## muzzer

Picture posted as promised :thumb:


----------



## ferted

So just came back from my b'day dinner with SWMBO and my neighbour hands me a parcel from Mr.postie...









my prize from Rollinis comp
Can't believe the contents and sweeties :doublesho
Many many thanks :thumb:


----------



## dan_h

Love the look of this train


----------



## rottenapple

dan_h said:


> Love the look of this train


Lol too many jokes 😂 cant think what it looks like.


----------



## ferted

I wanted to go with 4472 The Flying Scotsman as it has links with my grandfather
Back in either 1985 or 86 he actually drove the Scotsman round the UK on one of her national tours, it came into Sleaford and he blagged me a ride to Lincoln in the cab
even though I had to help the fireman stoke the boiler it was an amazing experience
the sounds, smells and heat were amazing!!


----------



## jenks

dan_h said:


> Love the look of this train


Is that the Anne Summers?


----------



## dan_h

Haha, you lot are filth!! 

Upon reflection probably not the best train to say i love the look of!!!


----------



## Wilco

Well its winner time. Thanks to all to those who entered, he had a tough decision as two of his favourites have been posted. Mallard is a favourite but the over all winner is Muzzer and here's my little fella with the engine in question.







if you can PM me mate and I'll get it sorted for you.:thumb:

A special mention to pantypoos, I was planning on doing the exact same thing for our wedding until the now wife found out lol. Lovely pics and a great day no doubt, send me your address and I'll send you something too:thumb:


----------



## muzzer




----------



## stonejedi

congrats to all:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## 5kinner

Congrats!


----------



## J306TD

Well done. Great photo


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys. Does anyone have tips for working out ratios?


----------



## danwel

Yep. buy a bottle with the ratios down the side of it...simplez


----------



## Rollini

ferted said:


> So just came back from my b'day dinner with SWMBO and my neighbour hands me a parcel from Mr.postie...
> 
> View attachment 40575
> 
> 
> my prize from Rollinis comp
> Can't believe the contents and sweeties :doublesho
> Many many thanks :thumb:


Happy birthday mate. 
Hope you're happy with the goodies


----------



## J306TD

danwel said:


> Yep. buy a bottle with the ratios down the side of it...simplez


Haha cheers. Don't know why I didn't think of that


----------



## jenks

J306TD said:


> Morning guys. Does anyone have tips for working out ratios?


Use maths :thumb:

What are you trying to work out?


----------



## danwel

J306TD said:


> Haha cheers. Don't know why I didn't think of that


The Autosmart ones i got from my rep have all the ratios down the side and weren't too expensive either.

i'm sure there are others too but the AS ones are decent for me


----------



## tightlines

Morning all

I use this for my ratios http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/2013/uk/ratiocalc.asp


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, chuffing freezing today Brrrr 

As for dilution ratios establish the size of the bottle, divide the amount it can take by the larger number of the ratio then multiply it by one less. 
For instance 5-1 ratio in a 500ml bottle is 500/5=100x4=400 so 100ml of whatever to 400ml of water :thumb:


----------



## APS

Morning all


----------



## WHIZZER

Good morning - so still have some wax samples for today ....


----------



## Pittsy

Pittsy said:


> Morning all, chuffing freezing today Brrrr
> 
> As for dilution ratios establish the size of the bottle, divide the amount it can take by the larger number of the ratio then multiply it by one less.
> For instance 5-1 ratio in a 500ml bottle is 500/5=100x4=400 so 100ml of whatever to 400ml of water :thumb:


Sorry got it a little wrong... 
5-1 ratio is 5+1=6, divide the bottle capacity by this number so 500ml /6=83ml this is the amount of whatever you are mixing in then add 416ml of water to top up to 500ml. 
Sorry had a senior moment


----------



## rottenapple

Morning all, quick nice story 6 year old saves mums life other day in Falmouth hear the 999 phone call http://cml.sad.ukrd.com/audio/371078.mp3 those with kids it will definitely get you lol and more than willing to take one of those samples off your hands whizzer


----------



## WHIZZER

rottenapple said:


> Morning all, quick nice story 6 year old saves mums life other day in Falmouth hear the 999 phone call http://cml.sad.ukrd.com/audio/371078.mp3 those with kids it will definitely get you lol and more than willing to take one of those samples off your hands whizzer


Lol go on then mr Rottenapple


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all! If no one wants the wax Whizzer I'll gladly take it!

TGIF!


----------



## rottenapple

Early bird catches the worm ty whizzer 👍


----------



## 5kinner

Very slippy out there folks! Nearly went a**e over t*t twice, once dropping son off at nursery and then in work car park ....


----------



## 5kinner

rottenapple said:


> Morning all, quick nice story 6 year old saves mums life other day in Falmouth hear the 999 phone call http://cml.sad.ukrd.com/audio/371078.mp3 those with kids it will definitely get you lol and more than willing to take one of those samples off your hands whizzer


Bless him!


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> Good morning - so still have some wax samples for today ....


You dont have spirit do you!? I would give you babies if you have spirit!?


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> You dont have spirit do you!? I would give you babies if you have spirit!?


I cant remember to be honest I think I have desire - amongst others

I think over the weekend I will get some Fusso Wax decanted !! :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

WHIZZER said:


> Good morning - so still have some wax samples for today ....


Ohhhh interesting.....what samples do you have? I can find a use for one I'm sure


----------



## Mark R5

Oh and morning all. Hope I find you well?


----------



## WHIZZER

Mark ST said:


> Ohhhh interesting.....what samples do you have? I can find a use for one I'm sure


at the moment they are WAx addict ones - but I will look through the lock banks of the DW vaults and see what we have Fusso will be on the list and perhaps even some swissvax or zymol !!!! !:thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> I cant remember to be honest I think I have desire - amongst others
> 
> I think over the weekend I will get some Fusso Wax decanted !! :thumb:


I love that stuff, I've got shed loads of it! Has to be the best wax you can buy in that price bracket by a mile. :argie:


----------



## WHIZZER

Can win AG high definition wax

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355566


----------



## Mark R5

WHIZZER said:


> at the moment they are WAx addict ones - but I will look through the lock banks of the DW vaults and see what we have Fusso will be on the list and perhaps even some swissvax or zymol !!!! !:thumb:


Wow! That's a serious little collection of waxes. I've not used any of them. So if you need you cups of tea making for the next year.......


----------



## Rollini

WHIZZER said:


> at the moment they are WAx addict ones - but I will look through the lock banks of the DW vaults and see what we have Fusso will be on the list and perhaps even some swissvax or zymol !!!! !:thumb:


Would be awesome to blow the dust off some of those waxes and have some sent this way  
Swissvax would amazing!! :O


----------



## Rollini

Morning all by the way! Haha. 

Was a late one last night. Day off work today. Wash the 2 series. Then off to London tomorrow


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all day off today and got no detailing to do. This will be a long weekend :/


----------



## Mark R5

Woah woah woah, where's my day off? I've got another 4 shifts to go before I get a day off......simply not fair! 

I dare say you can find some detailing to do Jacob?? Oven, house windows, shower screens?? Or am I just a tad OTT?


----------



## Rollini

JacobDuBois said:


> Morning all day off today and got no detailing to do. This will be a long weekend :/


Days off are a win!!

Get the car cleaned. Haha


----------



## Pittsy

Only got tomorow off, working on Sunday
Not worked on a sunday for about 3 years...
Currently trying to work out a list on excuses not to go out shopping with Mrs and Miss P tomorow :devil:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Rollini said:


> Days off are a win!!
> 
> Get the car cleaned. Haha


Car was cleaned Tuesday and it's done like 5 miles since haha. Picked the missus up last night and got a few comments saying who's the fancy clean car haha


----------



## dan_h

Morning all.


----------



## tightlines

Just dropped a truck off to get fixed in Leicestershire trip back to the north west as a passenger,this thread will keep me going


----------



## Rollini

JacobDuBois said:


> Car was cleaned Tuesday and it's done like 5 miles since haha. Picked the missus up last night and got a few comments saying who's the fancy clean car haha


Ah right. I did mine last weekend and was dry all week till yesterday when it rained. So off to wash mine now. At least it'll be an easy wash


----------



## Kimo

Rollini said:


> Ah right. I did mine last weekend and was dry all week till yesterday when it rained. So off to wash mine now. At least it'll be an easy wash


Gonna be rekt by tomorrow lol

Mines awful -.-


----------



## Pittsy

Someone should start a dirtiest car thread, gotta have your user name and date in the picture...
I reckon i will have the dirtiest, 40 miles a day mostly on rural oxfordshire roads and no wash for 3 weeks... MINGING to say the least :detailer:


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Someone should start a dirtiest car thread, gotta have your user name and date in the picture...
> I reckon i will have the dirtiest, 40 miles a day mostly on rural oxfordshire roads and no wash for 3 weeks... MINGING to say the least :detailer:


Not done mine since before Christmas the black has gone grey hopefully I can get up the side of the house tomorrow,that's if the idiot van driver doesn't block it like last weekend


----------



## lewylinto

Id be up for that competition!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Pittsy said:


> Someone should start a dirtiest car thread, gotta have your user name and date in the picture...
> 
> I reckon i will have the dirtiest, 40 miles a day mostly on rural oxfordshire roads and no wash for 3 weeks... MINGING to say the least :detailer:


My works car hasn't been cleaned in 6 months+ does 100 miles a day round Devon and somerset country lanes it's hubs and paintwork are stained haha


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Someone should start a dirtiest car thread, gotta have your user name and date in the picture...
> I reckon i will have the dirtiest, 40 miles a day mostly on rural oxfordshire roads and no wash for 3 weeks... MINGING to say the least :detailer:


Mines got 600miles of back roads on it


----------



## rottenapple

I got a good entry for this, a trade in to my customer 4 years without being cleaned lol.


----------



## Jack

I haven't washed my car since the start of December, to busy doing everyone else's


----------



## J306TD

Look what arrived today










Thanks Whizzer


----------



## Pittsy

Flipping heck, look what I came home to, thank you very much whizzer, really cool air freshener too:thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Dirtiest car, what about dirtiest bike ? My motocross bike is caked


----------



## cole_scirocco

Excuse the rabbit but my goodies came today from Stumpy!! Made up with it I wasn't expecting it to come so quickly or to get so much!

Saw the invoice too, genuinely outstanding guy!


----------



## cole_scirocco

Oh and tilt your head unless someone can tilt it for me (Whizzer)


----------



## Jonnybbad

Wow very nice gesture from Stumpy enjoy them Cole


----------



## Bigoggy

Haha is that your rabbit photo bombing ther cole ? Nice prize aswel ! I love the bubble gum air fresheners !!! Best smell ever lol. Good job there stumpy mate


----------



## stumpy90

Glad you like it Cole.... 

You weren't supposed to look at the invoice lol.


----------



## Starburst

Stumpy's giving Father Whizzmas a run for his money in the generosity stakes. 

This thread must never die.....


----------



## Clancy

Nice rabbit haha lovely prize


----------



## stumpy90

Starburst said:


> Stumpy's giving Father Whizzmas a run for his money in the generosity stakes. ..


I don't think so..., Whizzer has given me and everyone else on here something invaluable. Somewhere I can share my passion with like minded people. Top that with a brilliant website that I've made friendships and gained knowledge from and I don't think anyone can match whizzers generosity


----------



## Starburst

stumpy90 said:


> I don't think so..., Whizzer has given me and everyone else on here something invaluable. Somewhere I can share my passion with, with like minded people. Top that with a brilliant website that I've made friendships and gained knowledge from and I don't think anyone can match whizzers generosity


Well said mate! :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Bigoggy said:


> Haha is that your rabbit photo bombing ther cole ? Nice prize aswel ! I love the bubble gum air fresheners !!! Best smell ever lol. Good job there stumpy mate


Yeah mate she tried to nibble at the air freshener that was there bless her.

Stumpy I honestly can't thank you enough for the prize, its amazing!


----------



## tightlines

my mrs said did you get the rabbit aswell


----------



## cole_scirocco

tightlines said:


> my mrs said did you get the rabbit aswell


Haha no we didn't mate, she's well behaved though!


----------



## squiretolley

This is going to be the biggest thread ever! Brilliant!


----------



## J306TD




----------



## stumpy90

Haha looks like he's waiting for permission to eat it.


----------



## J306TD

stumpy90 said:


> Haha looks like he's waiting for permission to eat it.


No they get on. If the dog is out the rabbit wants to go out and vice versa. In the summer they were both digging at the end of the garden


----------



## jenks

Very generous of Stumpy


----------



## tightlines

my dad had a rabbit once it used to come in though the cat flap and sit with the cats by the fire, he also didnt notice that it had gone in the bin bag when he was weeding and put the bag out for the rubbish, when we found it he was happily eating the weeds in the sealed bag un aware he was in a bag lol


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys.


----------



## Goodylax

Ahhhh- finally caught up in this thread after a busy week. 

Congrats Muzzer
Yes, Stumpy is the man
And yes, Whizzer is THE man

I wanted to order from wax addict, but never did cause their international shipping on a pot of wax was robbery. And one time I almost got a pot of Candygloss in the Sales section here, but the scummer took the money and disappeared


----------



## Mark R5

Finally got in from work. Another joyous shift has concluded. Bed now, then do it all again tomorrow (today now). Night all


----------



## jenks

Same here, just got in from work, enjoying a Bulmers Bold Black Cherry cider, then off to bed


----------



## tightlines

morning all :wave:


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all, looks like it's gonna be nice weather today.... 
Can finally get out and clean the bus:thumb:
Gonna try some powermaxed tfr then hopefully get SJ's Hulk Smash on:detailer:


----------



## Pittsy

Ello tight


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all! Weather looks good tomorrow for some detailing! Missus is taking the kids to a party! Bonus, uninterrupted detailing!


----------



## tightlines

just checked outside,no one is blocking the side of the house so its a full day of cleaning,going to try some of the stuff i won


----------



## JacobDuBois

Fml think I need to chunder


----------



## muzzer

JacobDuBois said:


> Fml think I need to chunder


I've been doing that all night, it isn't nice


----------



## 5kinner

Heavy night? Or illness?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Mine was the aftermath of an extremely heavy night for my mates birthday


----------



## 5kinner

Lol, hate hangovers!!!


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> Good morning all, looks like it's gonna be nice weather today....
> Can finally get out and clean the bus:thumb:
> Gonna try some powermaxed tfr then hopefully get SJ's Hulk Smash on:detailer:


:thumb:Superb,i am really looking forward to this.SJ.


----------



## rottenapple

Mr postman had a pressie from whizzer. Ty matey 👍


----------



## tightlines

just tried to apply my sticker to the window i got of whizzer and its more of a er then stick, just woudnt stick


----------



## tightlines

Just cleaned the car and applied some topaz I received of stumpy very impressed with it easy on easy off, think I might have to rethink my self imposed. Buying ban


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Wow this thread is going so fast I can't keep up. 
Bradleymarky your prize has just been posted. Sorry for the delay in getting it out to you. Been busy with work and I forgot. Hope you like it


----------



## muzzer

5kinner said:


> Heavy night? Or illness?


dodgy sarnie and got cold in my stomach in my case


----------



## cole_scirocco

tightlines said:


> just tried to apply my sticker to the window i got of whizzer and its more of a er then stick, just woudnt stick


Glad I'm not the only one, mine fell off when I washed the car, was gutted!


----------



## Jonnybbad

just finished washing mine all clean again


----------



## JacobDuBois

Think I might wash the car. Hopefully it'll cure my hangover


----------



## jenks

So Mr Whizzer Sir Esquire, did you mention something about some premium wax samples, yes please, what do I have to do?


----------



## stumpy90

Id be interested to know what that swissvax stuff king Whizzer has is...


----------



## Pittsy

*Pittsy's Hulk Smash review.*
I was kindly given some new wax to try from the new wax manufacturer Stone Jedi.
Normally i would try a new product on Mrs P's Yaris but though as this wax looked so special i would try it on my X Trail.



*What is it? *
A new blend of wax from the famous Stone Jedi quality wax manufacturer
What does it bring to the table?
Unrivaled performance of a show wax with the durability of a winter wax
*How much is it?*
100ml jar £ Priceless
*Initial impressions:*
Nicely packaged with free Haribos, the smell took me ages to recognise but i finally got it, it smells like fruit flavoured erasers that we used to have at school.
The colour is a nice light green (lighter than Lou Ferigno) and the label made the product look very professional

The wax was applied this afternoon, the temperature was about 6deg so i was expecting it to be hard work to remove, obviously the paint was cleaned using a normal 2 bucket wash etc and was nice and clean.



*Hulk Smash* is lovely and smooth to apply, not grainy at all and little goes along way, just a twist of the applicator in the jar and applied in small over lapping circles, went on really well in fact one of the easiest waxes i have ever applied.
It was then left for 5 minutes or so (well as long as it took to clean the windows).
A finger swipe left the paint clean so it was ready to remove.
Buffing off was a joy, nice and easy to remove, no streaks or smears and no residue just a brilliant shine.



Obviously had to check the beading after application and there was a problem....
I splashed some water on the bonnet using a syringe and it just ran off really quickly so i had to be quick with the camera:thumb:



Gotta say i was chuffed with that...:thumb:

*Conclusion:*
Brilliant easy to use wax, durability yet to be established but looks good initially and good value too despite the massive price tag.
leaves a super shine on black paint work and smells nice to boot.
*This one will not be sitting on my shelf for long as its gonna get used*:thumb:
*Well done Stone Jedi, its a masterpiece (bet you cant remember the recipe)*


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy mate,Thank you for the first class review:thumb:,to say you have put a smile on my face would be an understatementYour findings are nearly exactly the same as mine,one more thing your right about me not knowing the recipe Doh!!! but i guess that's what makes it so special that and the way that it works,Anyway no need to worry as "HULK SMASH VOLUME 2" is in the works and your name is already down for one for scientific and comparison reason's LOooool.SJ.


----------



## Jonnybbad

that looks very nice


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> Pittsy mate,Thank you for the first class review:thumb:,to say you have put a smile on my face would be an understatementYour findings are nearly exactly the same as mine,one more thing your right about me not knowing the recipe Doh!!! but i guess that's what makes it so special that and the way that it works,Anyway no need to worry as "HULK SMASH VOLUME 2" is in the works and your name is already down for one for scientific and comparison reason's LOooool.SJ.


It's a cracker for sure I was well impressed, would love to do a comparison test:thumb:
You could make a mint knocking these out


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> It's a cracker for sure I was well impressed, would love to do a comparison test:thumb:
> You could make a mint knocking these out


Now their's a thought:devil::lol:.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

And this happened this morning when making poached eggs for breakfast


----------



## stonejedi

Anyway pittsy i am too nice a Guy,i would not want to put Bouncers,Autofinesse,Zymol and the like out of business.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> And this happened this morning when making poached eggs for breakfast


I Think they call that the double wammey.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

Never seen it before, only been around for 40 years


----------



## tightlines

Great review pittsy, wish I could write reviews like that, well done stonjedi.
Did you do the poached with the double yolker


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

stonejedi said:


> I Think they call that the double wammey.SJ.


M&s are selling extra large eggs which they promise contains double yolks


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> Great review pittsy, wish I could write reviews like that, well done stonjedi.
> Did you do the poached with the double yolker


Yup, although my daughter had it


----------



## jenks

What's happened? This dropped off the front page


----------



## ferted

jenks said:


> What's happened? This dropped off the front page


Yeah gone a bit quiet in here :tumbleweed:


----------



## stumpy90

Any new comps? Did Whizzer find a home for those waxes?


----------



## ferted

stumpy90 said:


> Any new comps? Did Whizzer find a home for those waxes?


Don't think so, my birthday hint didn't work either 

but I did receive a fantastic box of stuff from Rollini :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## stumpy90

Morning fellas!! 

And happy birthday for the other day ferted.


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, nice 12hrs at work today, gonna be sooooo bored


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Using my snow foam lance for the first time this morning, have to wait until 0930 until the Wife takes my Daughter to work first.

I`ve got avalanche, BH auto foam and TFR to try but not sure which one to try first.


----------



## stumpy90

Wouldn't bother with the autofoam, I tried it for the first time the other day and was really disappointed.


----------



## Kimo

bradleymarky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Using my snow foam lance for the first time this morning, have to wait until 0930 until the Wife takes my Daughter to work first.
> 
> I`ve got avalanche, BH auto foam and TFR to try but not sure which one to try first.


BH is the daddy


----------



## bradleymarky

Kimo73 said:


> BH is the daddy


I did try it through my mesto and it was like whipped cream so i probably put too much in, would about an inch be fine to start with.


----------



## Kimo

bradleymarky said:


> I did try it through my mesto and it was like whipped cream so i probably put too much in, would about an inch be fine to start with.


Needs to hit the car at 8%

That's what the daddy of detailing told me and works a treat


----------



## muzzer

Morning all, back in the land of the living again after yesterdays chunder fest.


----------



## Pittsy

Nice


----------



## stumpy90

:lol: that's one way of putting it!


----------



## muzzer

Pittsy said:


> Nice


I can assure you it wasn't and the moral of the story is, don't eat sandwhiches from that purveyor of quality products, Tesco


----------



## Pittsy

Ermm that's what I got for my lunch


----------



## cole_scirocco

Going car shopping today, Insignia or Focus Zetec S, both diesel.


----------



## APS

Morning all 
That took me some time catching up with this thread! Lol


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys.


----------



## bradleymarky

Well that was fun using the snow foam, all the push bikers giving me a wide birth 

It was a bit watery to start with but after messing with the settings it seemed to settle a bit better, it doesnt look as good on a white car though.


----------



## Pittsy

Oh my god, its only 11


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Oh my god, its only 11


work a bit slow:tumbleweed:?


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> work a bit slow:tumbleweed:?


Just a bit ...


----------



## APS

Just thought I'd let anyone know that's hungry..... I'm off to the royal baths chinese buffet in Harrogate shortly...... I plan to eat my considerable body weight in duck pancakes. 

Going to visit the jet wash down the road first. I'll the PM tfr first. I get a 7 minute hot water rinse for £1 down there!


----------



## 5kinner

Bacon sarnie, then a few on hours on the car! Oosh


----------



## Kimo

I'm on a mega diet


----------



## stumpy90

I SHOULD be


----------



## tightlines

just done mrs t;s car she wanted topaz on it after seeing mine after i done it yestersay


----------



## Pittsy

stumpy90 said:


> I SHOULD be


Me too...
Mrs P got some new scales and apparently i am verging on Obese, BMI of 29 according to the machine


----------



## 5kinner

I should be too, getting trim for hols. But bacon sarnie and a cup of tea and biscuits hasn't helped! Oh well


----------



## Pittsy

*Further to My 'Hulk Smash' review yesturday i got up to find this today *



*Looks a bit like a cammo effect*


----------



## stonejedi

:doublesho The frost has to retreat:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> :doublesho The frost has to retreat:thumb:.SJ.


It was a lovely sight Jedi, not seen a wax look like that in the morning before...
All the frost has melted now and the finish looks really nice and shiny, fairly soft in looks in as much as not cold like a coating/sealant but it really picks out the flakes...

I always find a wax looks better the following day for some reason!

i was outside having a 'laugh and a joke' and just sat there admiring the reflections from the low sun. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

Muzzer that's some prize you got, bet your glad you started this thread now suppose it's better than member of the year title as they seem to disappear


----------



## Kimo

nichol4s said:


> Muzzer that's some prize you got, bet your glad you started this thread now suppose it's better than member of the year title as they seem to disappear


Didn't memner of the year have a fall out with a dick though


----------



## nichol4s

Kimo73 said:


> Didn't memner of the year have a fall out with a dick though


No the member of the year was a dick imo..

Anyway back to free gifts I don't even get thanks :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Who is/was member of the year?


----------



## 5kinner

Evening All!

So I managed to get a couple of hours cleaning the motor and thought I'd give the Power Maxed Glass Cleaner Whizzer sent out to me a go. I really liked it! Smelt nice, did a great job and buffed off super quick!

You'll have to excuse the UFO's in the picture, dodgy work's iPhone 5!


----------



## Wilco

A couple of parcels ready to go tomorrow first thing from the train comp. Hope you enjoy guys:thumb:


----------



## danwel

5kinner said:


> Evening All!
> 
> So I managed to get a couple of hours cleaning the motor and thought I'd give the Power Maxed Glass Cleaner Whizzer sent out to me a go. I really liked it! Smelt nice, did a great job and buffed off super quick!
> 
> You'll have to excuse the UFO's in the picture, dodgy work's iPhone 5!


That looks good, i'm in the market for a new glass cleaner to use in the house and on car too


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning


----------



## Starburst

Wilco said:


> A couple of parcels ready to go tomorrow first thing from the train comp. Hope you enjoy guys:thumb:


Good stuff mate. Congrats to the winners! :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

danwel said:


> That looks good, i'm in the market for a new glass cleaner to use in the house and on car too


I wouldn't hesitate to buy this when I next need some!


----------



## danwel

5kinner said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to buy this when I next need some!


Cheers, will get some ordered soon then:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Hmm is alright, doesn't get close to af crystal or imperial wax glass though in my experience


----------



## stumpy90

5kinner said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to buy this when I next need some!


Cool, i'm in the market for some decent glass cleaner too.


----------



## muzzer

stumpy90 said:


> Cool, i'm in the market for some decent glass cleaner too.


.50 cal detailings 20-20 is excellent and well worth considering. :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

Kimo73 said:


> Hmm is alright, doesn't get close to af crystal or imperial wax glass though in my experience


I have yet to try/buy any AF stuff, but only ever read good stuff, some is on the wish list

..... but how to get it in the house without the prying eyes of the missus seeing it, think it may have to be delivered to work!


----------



## gammachan

Big thanks to stonejedi package arrived this morning with some nice goodies. Looking forward to giving it a go. HULK SMASHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## muzzer

nichol4s said:


> Muzzer that's some prize you got, bet your glad you started this thread now suppose it's better than member of the year title as they seem to disappear


The original prize was the reason for this thread, it seems to have mutated into something completely different now but to the benefit of others. Yes i am glad i started it but purely in a selfish way, i can look back and say i started this *smug mode* although i am most pleased that others have got things out of this too. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Morning guys 

How was your weekend? Did you all have a good one? Much Car Cleaning?


----------



## jenks

Morning Johnny, weekend was good, cleaned my car, passed my archery course, then drove up the m1 th Leicester to buy some archery stuff and the car was minging again!


----------



## stonejedi

gammachan said:


> Big thanks to stonejedi package arrived this morning with some nice goodies. Looking forward to giving it a go. HULK SMASHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


Took it's timep,but I'm glad that it got to you Downunder safe and sound ,I look forward to another review when used.Enjoy:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Kimo

Johnnyopolis said:


> Morning guys
> 
> How was your weekend? Did you all have a good one? Much Car Cleaning?


Was in London

Was hoping to come down to your unit but we would have been a bit late


----------



## stumpy90

Johnnyopolis said:


> Morning guys
> 
> How was your weekend? Did you all have a good one? Much Car Cleaning?


Put it this way........ my Mrs was bored all weekend but our cars are spotless


----------



## Jonnybbad

manage to brave the cold to give the vixxer a wash


----------



## muzzer

Gave the skoda a quick rinse and discovered the damage, see the Grumpy thread, then my eldest nephew moaned that his new to him on saturday, 58m plate focus st was dirty. Want to guess who got elected to clean it?

Oh well it went home shiny but by christ was it cold yesterday


----------



## WHIZZER

Another Sample wax to giveaway .....


----------



## Mark R5

WHIZZER said:


> Another Sample wax to giveaway .....


Ok Lord Whizzer. Your wish is my command


----------



## 5kinner

I'm game Whizzer as always ;-)


----------



## Jonnybbad

new wax you say count me in


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER, would you object if i was to get some new numberplates made up with the detailingworld web address on the bottom?


----------



## Pittsy

No more wax for me please Whizzer, i have been lucky enough and am fed up explaining to Mrs P where the stuff is coming from


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer42 said:


> WHIZZER, would you object if i was to get some new numberplates made up with the detailingworld web address on the bottom?


That's cool :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Mark ST said:


> Ok Lord Whizzer. Your wish is my command


MArk if you haven't had a wax sample off me then send me your address


----------



## Kimo

What wax is it? Lol

Also to the 3 guys who won prizes from me: life's been hectic so couldn't post on Friday or Saturday as I was in London but they've left today should be there by Wednesday


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> That's cool :thumb:


Thank's Boss :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Ohhhh Yes :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Yes


----------



## Kiashuma

Oh cool wax samples.


----------



## J306TD

Oo more wax samples


----------



## APS

Afternoon all, trust everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Farquhar

Wax samples!!


----------



## tightlines

What a complete waste of a day,got sent to Leicestershire to pick up the truck I dropped off on Friday,on arrival they were still testing it,it wasn't looking good when the hydrolic side of thigs was going slow, sat there until half three for him to say it's not getting fixed today,they only changed a value now there is no oil pressure at all now so nothing will work.

To make it worse I'm on call as well


----------



## Kimo

tightlines said:


> What a complete waste of a day,got sent to Leicestershire to pick up the truck I dropped off on Friday,on arrival they were still testing it,it wasn't looking good when the hydrolic side of thigs was going slow, sat there until half three for him to say it's not getting fixed today,they only changed a value now there is no oil pressure at all now so nothing will work.
> 
> To make it worse I'm on call as well


Should have come to see me lol


----------



## Mark R5

WHIZZER said:


> MArk if you haven't had a wax sample off me then send me your address


PM sent. Thanks again Whizzer. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Toto

Wax samples oh yes .


----------



## stumpy90

Next time I order anything off AF I'm going to ask for a spirit sample... Supposed to be really good for metallic


----------



## cole_scirocco

stumpy90 said:


> Next time I order anything off AF I'm going to ask for a spirit sample... Supposed to be really good for metallic


I got one with the lot I got off you so ill let you know of its performance as my paints metallic.


----------



## jenks

I would love a wax sample Mr Whizzer Sir!


----------



## Kriminal

I would love the weather to be warmer so that I can get out and apply wax to the car I've had for two months...

...what can you do about that Whizzer?  :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Kriminal said:


> I would love the weather to be warmer so that I can get out and apply wax to the car I've had for two months...
> 
> ...what can you do about that Whizzer?  :thumb:


I feel your pain brother


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Choose me choose me! 
I still haven't got anything yet. Kimo73s prize hasn't turnt up yet


----------



## Kimo

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Choose me choose me!
> I still haven't got anything yet. Kimo73s prize hasn't turnt up yet


Said a couple of posts up they've been posted and be there Wednesdayish


----------



## Clancy

Murr it's meant to rain all week now


----------



## Mark R5

Noooooo!!! I finish my set tomorrow morning and was planning to not go to bed and just crack on with cleaning the car. It's been gorgeous today and was hoping for the same again tomorrow.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Kimo73 said:


> Said a couple of posts up they've been posted and be there Wednesdayish


Lol haven't been reading the thread as every time I look it's jumped 10 pages. 
Plus you can never have enough. :lol:


----------



## Mark R5

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Lol haven't been reading the thread as every time I look it's jumped 10 pages.
> Plus you can never have enough. :lol:


Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## muzzer

jenks said:


> I would love a wax sample Mr Whizzer Sir!


Crawler :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

muzzer42 said:


> Crawler :lol:


Good morning king (the best new mod) muzzer:argie:

:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning all air freshener anybody >?


----------



## Pittsy

Yes please:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Pittsy said:


> Good morning king (the best new mod) muzzer:argie:
> 
> :lol:


That just ensures you get marked down as the mods slave :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

muzzer42 said:


> That just ensures you get marked down as the mods slave :lol:


Your wish is my command :lol:


----------



## jenks

muzzer42 said:


> Crawler :lol:


I'll crawl a long way if somebody mentions wax samples


----------



## bradleymarky

Good morning to all the crawlers and slaves...


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> Yes please:thumb:


you know the drill then


----------



## APS

Morning all!


----------



## Kiashuma

WHIZZER said:


> Morning all air freshener anybody >?


Nobody has won mine yet so im going to do another comp for it today too :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Ok, as my airfreshner was never won here is another comp to win it 

I like older cars and really like this one at the Classic Show in the NEC.

First one to name the make wins the prize, don't worry about the model only the make :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Talbot?


----------



## Kimo

Talbot? :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Or Simca i guess:lol:


----------



## Kiashuma

What gave you that idea? Nope keep on pressing and guessing, say what you see


----------



## bradleymarky

Is it a Morris.


----------



## saul

Simca


----------



## 20vKarlos

Hello all... 

Sorry I've been rather busy! What's happened in the last week or so, other than 80 odd pages :doublesho


----------



## Kiashuma

No correct answers yet


----------



## saul

Sunbeam Lotus


----------



## APS

Datsun?


----------



## Pittsy

Alpine?
Chrysler?


----------



## Kiashuma

Some good guesses so far, but still not correct


----------



## Wilco

Simca 1307s


----------



## Wilco

Or fiat


----------



## Kiashuma

Do we need a clue?


----------



## bradleymarky

audi.


----------



## Wilco

Lancia


----------



## Pittsy

yup?
Sunbeam?


----------



## 20vKarlos

is this a 1978 Chrysler Alpine?


----------



## Kiashuma

Here's a clue - Russian.


----------



## Kiashuma

20vKarlos said:


> is this a 1978 Chrysler Alpine?


Ohhh very close :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Not a Lada is it or a chevrolet


----------



## Kiashuma

Nope afraid not.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Simca 1307


----------



## Pittsy

Rootes?


----------



## Kiashuma

20vKarlos said:


> Simca 1307


Close again, remember the clue :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Aleko.


----------



## Kiashuma

bradleymarky said:


> Aleko.


Boom we have a winner 

PM your address mate and i will get the airfreshner sent out :thumb:


----------



## saul

Moskvich Aleko


----------



## Kiashuma

saul said:


> Moskvich Aleko


Correct, go on then pm your address as well and i will send you one as well :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

i know that america have the Chrysler and Dodge combined, so it's not a Dodge is it?


----------



## Kiashuma

Here is some more info on them

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleko


----------



## saul

Kiashuma said:


> Correct, go on then pm your address as well and i will send you one as well :thumb:


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::wave:


----------



## jenks

Kiashuma said:


> Nobody has won mine yet so im going to do another comp for it today too :thumb:


I posted a pic up of a 1989 ford Sierra sapphire 1.8th, exactly like the one I had (didn't have any photos of my actual car)


----------



## Kiashuma

jenks said:


> I posted a pic up of a 1989 ford Sierra sapphire 1.8th, exactly like the one I had (didn't have any photos of my actual car)


Sorry i did'nt see it when i searched through, but it had to be your own car :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

My old man had a Talbot Solara, 1st car i ever cleaned:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Afternoon all. Typically the weather is no where near as good today as it was yesterday. Will have to wait to do the car...again! Grrr


----------



## muzzer

430 pages! Well i never saw this coming when i started this, i only ever wanted to say thanks to WHIZZER and johnnyopolis and all at DW Towers


----------



## Mark R5

muzzer42 said:


> 430 pages! Well i never saw this coming when i started this, i only ever wanted to say thanks to WHIZZER and johnnyopolis and all at DW Towers


Next time, just send a PM


----------



## muzzer

Mark ST said:


> Next time, just send a PM


Good idea, save me sending any goodies out to you


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> you know the drill then


Just found this, thank you Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

muzzer42 said:


> Good idea, save me sending any goodies out to you


Haha on reflection (see what I did there) you carry on muzzer. You're doing a fine job


----------



## J306TD

Crap day today. Dog had to go the vets as she had what looked like a small gash. Turns out to cost £220. Then at work a meeting tonight with rumours of redundancies


----------



## muzzer

J306TD said:


> Crap day today. Dog had to go the vets as she had what looked like a small gash. Turns out to cost £220. Then at work a meeting tonight with rumours of redundancies


Ouch


----------



## jenks

Good luck with the meeting then chap


----------



## Pittsy

Good luck fella


----------



## tightlines

Good luck with the meeting


----------



## rottenapple

Just opened my package from mark st, can't wait to try some bits out, ty so much again a true act of kindness 👍


----------



## Wilco

Lovely prize that, well done mark very generous.


----------



## Pittsy

Wow cool prize, well done fella :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

Well after the last couple of days of good weather I left it till today to do a wash and yes you guessed it the weather was pants

Still got it done but couldn't get any enthusiasm to do the inside


----------



## bradleymarky

Kiashuma said:


> Boom we have a winner
> 
> PM your address mate and i will get the airfreshner sent out :thumb:


Thanks :thumb: I posted it and went to work


----------



## Clancy

Gonna go put tomorrow as I finish at 1 and hopefully pick up some bits and pieces so I can do the car

Need to fit an outdoor tap so it's off to b&q


----------



## J306TD

Not good news 16 people to go as most profitable job gone to a competitor


----------



## Pittsy

Nightmare mate, it's not nice. 
Hopefully things will be OK


----------



## tightlines

not good, are you one of the 16 or dont you know yet


----------



## Goodylax

Nice haul Rotten :thumb:
Definitely a great thread and new people should hop right in a competition- don't be shy

I can say the joy of giving is greater than getting something-I'm sure those who put on comps can agree


----------



## J306TD

tightlines said:


> not good, are you one of the 16 or dont you know yet


Don't know yet. Will be upto 4 weeks


----------



## Mark R5

rottenapple said:


> Just opened my package from mark st, can't wait to try some bits out, ty so much again a true act of kindness 👍


You're welcome. Glad they made it there ok mate. Hope they do you proud.


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning fellas, morning tight:wave:


----------



## stonejedi

Goodmorninng pittsy&tight:wave:goodmorning everyone:wave:.SJ.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Morning all


----------



## Mark R5

AHhh rest days. My long awaited nemesis. You are mine until I lose you again on Saturday.

Morning all. Hope all are well.


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning all - another air freshener to give away


----------



## Kimo

Trained chest at the gym last night

Don't I know it now -.-


----------



## Mark R5

Kimo73 said:


> Trained chest at the gym last night
> 
> Don't I know it now -.-


I don't mind the pain afterwards, I just can't be bothered to go in the first place. Laziness at its best unfortunately.


----------



## R14CKE

Kimo73 said:


> Trained chest at the gym last night
> 
> Don't I know it now -.-


Me also and back also 5.5 mile run in the morning


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> Morning all - another air freshener to give away


I won one yesterday so i`ll give somebody else a chance :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Mark ST said:


> I don't mind the pain afterwards, I just can't be bothered to go in the first place. Laziness at its best unfortunately.


Haha

Had to do something, got way too fat but obviously if I start dropping weight and not toning I'll just go manky lol



R14CKE said:


> Me also and back also 5.5 mile run in the morning


Done back on Wednesday last week, only just recovered :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

I would not mind trying a different scent in my car "hint hint".SJ.


----------



## muzzer

Morning all


----------



## lewylinto

Morning all, been on a course the last few days so haven't really been able to get on here! Feels good to be back at work and on detailing world!


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys. Woken up with an awful headache. Before you say it no I haven't been drinking last night


----------



## muzzer

I finally got a chance to go to mum's earlier and was greeted by a sizeable package from Wilco, not quite what i was exepcting. On opening said package, i was greeted by this little lot


----------



## stumpy90

Blimey!!!! :doublesho


----------



## muzzer

stumpy90 said:


> Blimey!!!! :doublesho


Yep, that was pretty much my response and just echoes what i said to him in my pm, Wilco you sir, are a star :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Hope you enjoy Muzzer, glad it arrived safely.


----------



## muzzer

Wilco said:


> Hope you enjoy Muzzer, glad it arrived safely.


Oh they are going to come in very very handy indeed and am looking forward to trying out the blind test dressing especially :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Wow what a great surprise. The deep clean polish is great


----------



## Wilco

muzzer42 said:


> Oh they are going to come in very very handy indeed and am looking forward to trying out the blind test dressing especially :thumb:


The interior dressing is excellent btw, smells lovely and a great matt finish. :thumb:


----------



## lewylinto

Isn't the blind test interior dressing the 50.cal one? sorry if I've ruined it for anyone


----------



## muzzer

lewylinto said:


> Isn't the blind test interior dressing the 50.cal one? sorry if I've ruined it for anyone


Well if it is and its anything like their glass cleaner, it will rapidly become a favourite in my detailing gear.


----------



## lewylinto

I have some and I love it! I'm 99% sure that's what it is and can not recommend it enough!


----------



## pantypoos

stumpy90 said:


> Blimey!!!! :doublesho


If you thought that was good, check out what wilco send me. I was absolutly gobsmacked by his generosity.

I can echo Muzzer's statement - Wilco, Sir, you are definitely a star.

This is what was waiting on my doorstep when i got home last night.










:argie::argie::argie:

3 brand new Obsession products, that all smell wonderful, almost good enough to eat, and a packet of haribo so that i didn't poison myself on the wax or by trying to drink the amazing banana scented shampoo.

I can't wait to try out the Hybrid 86, i've heard and read some amazing things about this.

And the redolent air freshener has already been spryed in Mrs Ps car, we both love the bubble gum scent.

I really like the obsession products, i think i might have make a little room on my shelves and start a collection.

Now how can i get rid of a few prodcuts to make some more more room on my shelves.....? :speechles  Watch this space... :thumb:

Wilco, once again - Thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

As said Wilco you are a true gent. All those goodies are fantastic


----------



## Farquhar

WHIZZER said:


> Morning all - another air freshener to give away


Yes please!


----------



## Kimo

He is indeed a top guy

Makes my prizes look ****, should arrive today. Dunno who has what as I boxed and randomly labeled


----------



## cole_scirocco

Some epic stuff still going on in here. I should be due a delivery next week so we shall see!


----------



## muzzer

Crumbs, that is a good haul and Obsession products are amazing. I'm currently trialling a prototype wax for Jay at Obsession and if he does make it for sale, it's going to be something i would put my money down on.


----------



## WHIZZER

Farquhar said:


> Yes please!


go on then you know the drill


----------



## WHIZZER

lewylinto said:


> Isn't the blind test interior dressing the 50.cal one? sorry if I've ruined it for anyone


Precision interior cleaner one of my fav products at the moment - leaves a great finish and has a great smell :thumb: 10/10 for me


----------



## muzzer

There seems to be a lot of small manufacturers who have appeared since i joined DW back in 2011 and they are making some very very good products, the detailing industry in this country is in a very healthy state and this means as detailers, we are being spoilt.

I for one am loving this state of affairs


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> There seems to be a lot of small manufacturers who have appeared since i joined DW back in 2011 and they are making some very very good products, the detailing industry in this country is in a very healthy state and this means as detailers, we are being spoilt.
> 
> I for one am loving this state of affairs


Hmm I dont

A lot of it is just brand name loving where people will slate one thing but love another when it's the exact same product inside

Ludicrous


----------



## muzzer

Kimo73 said:


> Hmm I dont
> 
> A lot of it is just brand name loving where people will slate one thing but love another when it's the exact same product inside
> 
> Ludicrous


I have to disagree, i think there are some brilliant products out there without going to the 'name' brands. For example, .50cal detailings window cleaner is excellent, i've heard great things about Obsession's shampoo and also some of ODKs stuff too. Brands like these are great for us as detailers because we can get products that are not expensive, do what other products that are more expensive do and are produced right here in the uk, it's great for us imho.


----------



## jenks

I agree, I would rather be spoiled for choice, even if some of the products are the same just in a different bottle, than not have much choice. Also surely the extra competition will either lead to improved products or price reductions. Win win for me


----------



## Pittsy

muzzer42 said:


> I have to disagree, i think there are some brilliant products out there without going to the 'name' brands. For example, .50cal detailings window cleaner is excellent, i've heard great things about Obsession's shampoo and also some of ODKs stuff too. Brands like these are great for us as detailers because we can get products that are not expensive, do what other products that are more expensive do and are produced right here in the uk, it's great for us imho.


Its not only about the products either, i use both of the products mentioned and yes they are really good (the shampoo smells like my wax:argie 
But its also about the service too, a smaller brand can off better customer service with a personal touch where as a larger brand cannot always do this which for me means alot a probably means more of my business will go that way :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

Right guys/gals

Here's a small sample pack I've put together.

Nice and colourful  


So who wants it??

All you have to do is guess my wife's name.... I may chuck in something extra, depending how long this takes


----------



## Pittsy

Angela?


----------



## 5kinner

Great prize! Thanks for the generosity!

I'll go for Claire


----------



## Clancy

Sarah ?


----------



## polac5397

oy you?


----------



## Pittsy

Kate?
Or Mrs Sicskate?


----------



## Sicskate

polac5397 said:


> oy you?


Only if I wanted her to kick me in


----------



## Pittsy

This could take a while...


----------



## Sicskate

No rush 

Maybe I should give a clue, she was born in 1988.


----------



## Pittsy

Antonia?


----------



## Pittsy

Beatrice?


----------



## Pittsy

Caroline


----------



## Pittsy

Denise?


----------



## Pittsy

E???
Evelyn?


----------



## Humpers

I'll go for Michelle......

How many guesses are we allowed?


----------



## Pittsy

Humpers said:


> I'll go for Michelle......
> 
> How many guesses are we allowed?


I have just had a bout 10


----------



## Sicskate

Humpers said:


> I'll go for Michelle......
> 
> How many guesses are we allowed?


As many as you like, but don't take the biscuit!


----------



## J306TD

Amanda


----------



## Sicskate

It doesn't start with a vowel.


----------



## Humpers

Jessica


----------



## Clancy

Heather, Patricia, Janet, Jennifer


----------



## Pittsy

Nicola? then i am going for a cuppa


----------



## jenks

Karen?


----------



## tightlines

Diana


----------



## Clancy

Dave? Lol 

Lucy, Hannah, millie, jody, Julie


----------



## Bigoggy

Rachel 
Gemma
Jennifer
Jade


----------



## Pittsy

Martina?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Sally
Millie 
Lucy


----------



## AllenF

Witney
Siouxie (susie)
Michala
Brat


----------



## Wilco

Kylie


----------



## Goodylax

Claire
Kristen
Christine
Mary Jane


----------



## Wilco

Diana


----------



## Pittsy

Natalie?


----------



## Pittsy

Jessica maybe?


----------



## stumpy90

Karen
Lisa
Dawn


----------



## Pittsy

Brittany?


----------



## Pittsy

Stephanie?


----------



## Pittsy

Samantha?


----------



## Pittsy

Can you tell i am bored at work ???


----------



## Clancy

Vicki or however you spell it 
Rhiana, lily, Mia, mandy


----------



## stumpy90

Gemma?


----------



## Juke_Fan

Christina
Megan
Rebecca
Katie
Danielle
??


----------



## Sicskate

Keep going...


----------



## Wilco

Yvonne


----------



## Wilco

Fiona


----------



## Pittsy

Lauren?
Megan?


----------



## Juke_Fan

Elizabeth
Chelsea
Tiffany
Jasmine
Nichole
Colleen
Teresa


----------



## Clancy

Sandra, Linda, chantelle, veronica, Shannon, Mary, tasha, Tara, kara


----------



## Pittsy

I think it might be an unusual name like Greta or something...
On the + side going home in 20 mins


----------



## Clancy

Gertrude


----------



## Wilco

Dennis


----------



## Juke_Fan

Hilda
Agnes
Doreen
Josey
Pat


----------



## Pittsy

how about Natasha?


----------



## Clancy

Holly, lamorna, becky, lacey 

Running out of ideas now lol


----------



## Juke_Fan

Julie
Sharon
Emma
Linda
Sue


----------



## dan_h

Lily
Laura
Rhiannon
Kate


----------



## stumpy90

Sharon?


----------



## dan_h

Hayley
Kayleigh


----------



## bradleymarky

Chelsea.
Amy
Kelly.


----------



## Bigoggy

Natalie 
kelly 
louise
Leanne
Danielle
Michelle
Joanne


----------



## bradleymarky

Thanks to WhiteRoc_170 for the goodies. I`ve been wanting to try carchem shampoo and now i can 
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150211_192321_zpsfpxmertn.jpg.html]


----------



## tightlines

mercedes


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve just asked the Wife and she said try Donna !

Jade
Molly 
Grace


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Sheila


----------



## Bigoggy

Kirsty 
Rebecca
Victoria


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Tracey


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Belinda


----------



## bradleymarky

I bet she was named after her Grandma, something like Connie or Mavis...


----------



## Wilco

Margaret


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Sally or Sally-Ann


----------



## Sicskate

bradleymarky said:


> I bet she was named after her Grandma, something like Connie or Mavis...


Not the right answer, but she might have an old ladies name


----------



## Wilco

Florence


----------



## tightlines

barbra
margaret


----------



## Clancy

Betty, betsy, selma, Louise, Margaret, Valery, Victoria


----------



## Humpers

Mary,
Elizabeth


----------



## Kimo

Any got their prize off me? Should have arrived today


----------



## Clancy

Rena, clarice, pam, patt, geraldine, Wendy


----------



## bradleymarky

Mable. 
Joan
Mavis


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Kimo73 said:


> Any got their prize off me? Should have arrived today


Nope nothing for me


----------



## Sicskate

Clancy said:


> Rena, clarice, pam, patt, geraldine, Wendy


Ah ha!!

We have a winner.

Her name is Wendy 

PM me your address


----------



## Clancy

Wahey! Thanks very much buddy  will message you now


----------



## ferted

Sicskate said:


> No rush
> 
> Maybe I should give a clue, she was born in 1988.


So your wife is about a year older than my eldest daughter :doublesho


----------



## APS

Morning all. 
No frost to scrape! Wahoo lol


----------



## tightlines

Morning APS morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning everyone


----------



## Starburst

Morning guys n gals. :wave:


----------



## J306TD

Morning all


----------



## WHIZZER

morning- how are we all -


----------



## muzzer

Morning, full of cold and feel rough.


----------



## WHIZZER

Right have a few things to give away - how should I do it ?


----------



## APS

WHIZZER said:


> morning- how are we all -


Cushdy rodders, cushdy. Although I could do with a coffee if you've got one of those to give away lol


----------



## Mark R5

WHIZZER said:


> Right have a few things to give away - how should I do it ?


Depending on how many things you have, give it/them a number between 1 and 100 and off we go. 1 guess per person per hour?


----------



## Mark R5

Morning all. Up nice and early waiting for Call of Duty Advanced Warfare to be delivered. £25 from Tesco online which I didn't think was too bad.


----------



## J306TD

Mark ST said:


> Depending on how many things you have, give it/them a number between 1 and 100 and off we go. 1 guess per person per hour?


Good idea that Mark. Another nice comp


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Right have a few things to give away - how should I do it ?


Don't just keep em


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Right have a few things to give away - how should I do it ?


Or a recognise a picture comp?


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> morning- how are we all -


Brilliant ta Whizzer, back to 'normal' hours for the next couple of days so no getting home at 2100 unless something goes really wrong :thumb:
How are you?


----------



## tightlines

Just dropped a cup of coffee not the best start to the day plus I'm working with a team from a different depot who are lacking motivation.
It can only get better


----------



## APS

tightlines said:


> Just dropped a cup of coffee not the best start to the day plus I'm working with a team from a different depot who are lacking motivation.
> It can only get better


Hit them with a big stick and say work faster. That's what our head office does to improve moral and motivation


----------



## Mark R5

We have a baseball bat next to the gaffa's desk. Funnily enough he calls it his motivational stick.....


----------



## Pittsy

aps said:


> hit them with a big stick and say work faster. That's what our head office does to improve moral and motivation


or shout at them really loud :d


----------



## JacobDuBois

Mark ST said:


> Morning all. Up nice and early waiting for Call of Duty Advanced Warfare to be delivered. £25 from Tesco online which I didn't think was too bad.


Prepare to send it back when you get it. Another shoddy game from CoD


----------



## Mark R5

I've just received my sample wax from Whizzer, very good Postman we have here.

I got Waxaddict Edition 19. It smells flipping lovely. I don't know about waxing the car with it, I reckon you could smear it on toast 

Whizzer, you sir are a gent. I can't wait to use it. Thank you again.


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> Right have a few things to give away - how should I do it ?


Grow a big white beard...... dress up in your best red detailing gear (no zips)... hop in a detailing van being pulled by 7 immigrant sponge jockeys... shouting HO HO HOLOGRAM..... and have a day on DW named after you where you give it all away.

Merry Whizzmas everyone.


----------



## Mark R5

JacobDuBois said:


> Prepare to send it back when you get it. Another shoddy game from CoD


Really? I didn't buy the last one because I thought it was pants when I borrowed my mates. I have been assured that this one is better and that the Zombies is really good....I guess time will tell - it's installing as we speak (well, type  )


----------



## saul

Good Morning to All.


----------



## Kiashuma

Morning all, wonder if anyone will give a car away today. I have three and they are all broken and don't work 

PS i will post the two airfreshners out tomorrow, had to walk to work and in the rush i forgot to pick them up.


----------



## jenks

Like Muzzer, I am feeling crap, just got rid of a 2 week long sore throat note I am full of cold!


----------



## tightlines

Finally got some movement on this job,could be a long day I've done 90% of what I'm here for but got to wait for the other lads to finish there bit which could take 7 hrs .
They could tell me they don't need me any more will wait and see


----------



## 5kinner

Is this day over yet? Friday and Monday off for me, going away so no detailing.

My car is in at Audi having a software update ... I tried the 'Audi Cam' thing, pretty cool. I can see a lot of people just clicking yes to doing the recommended jobs.


----------



## pajd

Waiting on a VW dealership to get back to me regarding a new upper front grille. They arent sure it will fit my non GTI model. They have given me 20% off the price which was a surprise.
Its a birthday present for my 40th (  ) in 2 weeks time so here's hoping it will fit


----------



## bradleymarky

Hello all.

Just finished work and i`m knackered, i didnt finish until 1910 last night and had to be back in at 0445 this morning. There should be a law against crap like this..


----------



## 5kinner

I thought there was something like 11 hours between shifts


----------



## bradleymarky

5kinner said:


> I thought there was something like 11 hours between shifts


As long as you are away from the depot for 8h 30m its legal, i was nearly falling asleep this morning and i started of with a 5h 15m stint before i got a break


----------



## 5kinner

Feel for you, I used to do to 12hr shift rota, wasn't good for the body clock!


----------



## gammachan

Hulk Smash Review

Thanks go to Stone Jedi for this pot of his bespoke signature wax 'Hulk Smash' sought after by many but with only few in existence this is a rare gem indeed. Hulk smash can be described as a hybrid wax consisting of only the best ingredients to entice and capture the soul of the wax enthusiast.










The package consisted of the wax, MF cloth and a foam applicator.



















When holding the pot in your hands the word QUALITY comes to mind with each Hulk Smash receiving its own individualized pot. This particular example features a clear base so you can admire the wax even when the lid is closed. The black lid features a hand written label with sparkling silver wording.



















Upon opening the lid you are greeted with the nice light green glow and gentle fruity aroma.










The wax was tested in 30 degree heat following a two bucket method wash leaving the surfaces nice and clean ready to receive the wax. A quick swipe at the wax to prime the pad revealed a lovely smooth texture that was applied using overlapping motions and then leaving it for a few minutes and then using the finger test to see if it was ready to be removed. Using the supplied cloth buffing the wax off the car was done in an efficient manner and pain free manner leaning no evidence of streaks, smears or residue.

Now pics




























And once again thanks and applause to StoneJedi for this wonderful creation.


----------



## Pittsy

gammachan said:


> Hulk Smash Review
> 
> Thanks go to Stone Jedi for this pot of his bespoke signature wax 'Hulk Smash' sought after by many but with only few in existence this is a rare gem indeed. Hulk smash can be described as a hybrid wax consisting of only the best ingredients to entice and capture the soul of the wax enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The package consisted of the wax, MF cloth and a foam applicator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When holding the pot in your hands the word QUALITY comes to mind with each Hulk Smash receiving its own individualized pot. This particular example features a clear base so you can admire the wax even when the lid is closed. The black lid features a hand written label with sparkling silver wording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon opening the lid you are greeted with the nice light green glow and gentle fruity aroma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wax was tested in 30 degree heat following a two bucket method wash leaving the surfaces nice and clean ready to receive the wax. A quick swipe at the wax to prime the pad revealed a lovely smooth texture that was applied using overlapping motions and then leaving it for a few minutes and then using the finger test to see if it was ready to be removed. Using the supplied cloth buffing the wax off the car was done in an efficient manner and pain free manner leaning no evidence of streaks, smears or residue.
> 
> Now pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again thanks and applause to StoneJedi for this wonderful creation.


Brilliant, nice one


----------



## Bigoggy

Cant wait to try my hulk smash. Looks good there gamma


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

Good morning all, -14C here today.... no chance I'll be reviewing my samples I won for a while, damn winter :wall:


----------



## stonejedi

Thanks gammachan for another first class review:thumb:,I am so chuffed that my wax creation has been such a joy to use,and I am happy that I was able to share it with members from Detailing World.Just wait till you get it wet:argie:it really is superb.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> Thanks gammachan for another first class review:thumb:,I am so chuffed that my wax creation has been such a joy to use,and I am happy that I was able to share it with members from Detailing World.Just wait till you get it wet:argie:it really is superb.SJ.


Have had no rain since I put it on 
Think it's gonna rain tomorrow so will get some pics up :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Gotta work Saturday so detailing will have to wait till Sunday! Weather better be nice, car is minging 

Also my new bike plate turned up today


----------



## Mark R5

stonejedi said:


> Thanks gammachan for another first class review:thumb:,I am so chuffed that my wax creation has been such a joy to use,and I am happy that I was able to share it with members from Detailing World.Just wait till you get it wet:argie:it really is superb.SJ.


Any more in the pipeline? Looks fantastic indeed.


----------



## stonejedi

Mark ST said:


> Any more in the pipeline? Looks fantastic indeed.


I have "HULK SMASH" volume2 in the pipeline,so keep your eyes peeled to this thread.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> I have "HULK SMASH" volume2 in the pipeline,so keep your eyes peeled to this thread.SJ.


Woo hoo, can't wait


----------



## J306TD

Ooo bring it on


----------



## Pittsy

Thank you very much uncle whizzer


----------



## Pittsy

This made me giggle today courtesy of the viz twitter feed


----------



## Pittsy

This made me giggle today courtesy of the viz twitter feed:lol:


----------



## R14CKE

Kimo73 said:


> Any got their prize off me? Should have arrived today


Yes mate it Prob came yesterday but been away with work looking forward to using some of the bits as my car ain't been washed in 4 weeks and is disgusting pretty ashamed of my self actually hope Gyeon prime is still working !


----------



## tightlines

12 hrs in and still here,losing the will


----------



## Rollini

Oh man. 
Have missed so so so so sooooooo much stuff  

Works be too busy for me to be coming on here!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Mine arrived today thanks kimo73 
The nano pro looks extremely similar to car chems well known 1900:1 shampoo.
In fact it is also 1900:1. And has the same label with danger signs. coincidence Perhaps


----------



## tightlines

finally home,not often a shift is that long,hope tomorrow brings an easier day


----------



## Jonnybbad

Weird day for me went car shopping on the way I phoned the dealer to tell him I'm stuck in a bit of traffic his reply was 'I've sold em all' now I phoned him at 1230 and arranged a viewing of 3 cars he had in stock at 530pm he had managed to sell all 3 cars........ strange maybe he didn't like the sound of my voice on the phone


----------



## Kimo

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Mine arrived today thanks kimo73
> The nano pro looks extremely similar to car chems well known 1900:1 shampoo.
> In fact it is also 1900:1. And has the same label with danger signs. coincidence Perhaps


Same product code too, oops :lol:

I dunno who got which parcel so surprise to me too haha


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, morning all


----------



## WHIZZER

Right I need to give away some stuff today so .... list of names 

1. 
2.
3. 

and so on .... Ill choose somebody later


----------



## tightlines

Right I need to give away some stuff today so .... list of names 

1. Tightlines
2.
3. 

and so on .... Ill choose somebody later


----------



## APS

Morning tight, morning pitsy, morning whizzer. Morning everyone


----------



## APS

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3.


----------



## gammachan

1. Tightlines

2. APS

3. gammachan


----------



## gammachan

Morning all or evening here


----------



## stumpy90

Morning peeps! Hope everyone's well.


----------



## Mark R5

Morning all. Hope all is well - it must be, it's Friday!


----------



## Starburst

Morning everyone :wave: I hope everyone is well. 

Good luck to today's lucky winners.


----------



## WHIZZER

:thumb:



gammachan said:


> 1. Tightlines
> 
> 2. APS
> 
> 3. gammachan


----------



## stumpy90

I think the trouble is Whizzer...... you've been so generous everyone's excluding themselves due to already being on the receiving end of a few giveaways lol


----------



## Humpers

1. Tightlines

2. APS

3. gammachan

4. Humpers


----------



## Bigoggy

1. Tightlines

2. APS

3. gammachan

4. Humpers

5. Bigoggy


----------



## Jonnybbad

1. Tightlines

2. APS

3. gammachan

4. Humpers

5. Bigoggy

6. Jonnybbad


----------



## Clancy

1. Tightlines

2. APS

3. gammachan

4. Humpers

5. Bigoggy

6. Jonnybbad

7. Clancy


----------



## 5kinner

1. Tightlines

2. APS

3. gammachan

4. Humpers

5. Bigoggy

6. Jonnybbad

7. Clancy

8. 5kinner


----------



## cole_scirocco

1. Tightlines

2. APS

3. gammachan

4. Humpers

5. Bigoggy

6. Jonnybbad

7. Clancy

8. 5kinner

9. Cole_exclusiv


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1. Tightlines

2. APS

3. gammachan

4. Humpers

5. Bigoggy

6. Jonnybbad

7. Clancy

8. 5kinner

9. Cole_exclusiv


10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh


----------



## Kiashuma

Morning all, good luck. Im oot, had 2 gifts already.


----------



## dan_h

1. Tightlines

2. APS

3. gammachan

4. Humpers

5. Bigoggy

6. Jonnybbad

7. Clancy

8. 5kinner

9. Cole_exclusiv


10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh

11. Dan_h


----------



## Mark R5

I wouldn't normally bother entering as I've had a gift from Whizzer and Muzzer, but it's my lucky number soooo.....

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Morning all :wave:

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST 
13. ITSonlyREECE


----------



## saul

Good Morning All....And best of luck to all.

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul


----------



## Tsubodai

Might as well have a go

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15 Tsubodai


----------



## JacobDuBois

Missed a fair bit been busy at work recently 

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15. JacobDuBois


----------



## stonejedi

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15. JacobDuBois
￼16. Stonejedi


----------



## Kimo

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15. JacobDuBois
￼16. Stonejedi
17. Kimo73


----------



## J306TD

18. J306td


----------



## sm81

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15. JacobDuBois
￼16. Stonejedi
17. Kimo73
18. J306td
19. sm81


----------



## Pittsy

20. Pittsy


----------



## bradleymarky

Can someone put my name down please...I'm at work on me phone


----------



## Pittsy

Don't know what I am adding my name to but there you go


----------



## APS

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15. JacobDuBois
￼16. Stonejedi
17. Kimo73
18. J306td
19. sm81
20. pittsy
21. Bradleymarkey


----------



## scottk7

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15. JacobDuBois
￼16. Stonejedi
17. Kimo73
18. J306td
19. sm81
20. pittsy
21. Bradleymarkey
22. Scottk7


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> Don't know what I am adding my name to but there you go


Come on Pittsy keep up - I am giving some bits away !


----------



## WHIZZER

All packaged up to go ..........


----------



## Bigoggy

Oooo interesting


----------



## gammachan

Popping KNGPN in

1. Tightlines

2. APS

3. gammachan

4. Humpers

5. Bigoggy

6. Jonnybbad

7. Clancy

8. 5kinner

9. Cole_exclusiv

10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh

11. Dan_h

12. Mark ST

13. ITSonlyREECE

14. Saul

15. JacobDuBois

￼16. Stonejedi

17. Kimo73

18. J306td

19. sm81

20. pittsy

21. Bradleymarkey

22. Scottk7
23. KNGPN


----------



## jenks

24 Jenks 

Can someone add me please, I need to get the misses something for valentines day


----------



## scottk7

1. Tightlines

2. APS

3. gammachan

4. Humpers

5. Bigoggy

6. Jonnybbad

7. Clancy

8. 5kinner

9. Cole_exclusiv

10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh

11. Dan_h

12. Mark ST

13. ITSonlyREECE

14. Saul

15. JacobDuBois

￼16. Stonejedi

17. Kimo73

18. J306td

19. sm81

20. pittsy

21. Bradleymarkey

22. Scottk7

23. KNGPN

24 Jenks


----------



## rottenapple

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15. JacobDuBois
￼16. Stonejedi
17. Kimo73
18. J306td
19. sm81
20. pittsy
21. Bradleymarkey
22. Scottk7
23. Kngpn
24. Jenks
25. Rottenapple


----------



## stuartr

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15. JacobDuBois
￼16. Stonejedi
17. Kimo73
18. J306td
19. sm81
20. pittsy
21. Bradleymarkey
22. Scottk7
23. Kngpn
24. Jenks
25. Rottenapple
26. StuartR


----------



## Farquhar

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15. JacobDuBois
￼16. Stonejedi
17. Kimo73
18. J306td
19. sm81
20. pittsy
21. Bradleymarkey
22. Scottk7
23. Kngpn
24. Jenks
25. Rottenapple
26. StuartR 
27. Farquhar


----------



## The_Weasel

Been decorating all week  nearly done 

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15. JacobDuBois
￼16. Stonejedi
17. Kimo73
18. J306td
19. sm81
20. pittsy
21. Bradleymarkey
22. Scottk7
23. Kngpn
24. Jenks
25. Rottenapple
26. StuartR 
27. Farquhar
28. The_Weasel


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Come on Pittsy keep up - I am giving some bits away !


Sorry been hard at it.... 
Just seen your package (as the Bishop said to the actress) if I win that I will be in so much trouble with Mrs P, she will never believe I won it


----------



## Starburst

The_Weasel said:


> Been decorating all week  nearly done


Me too, I've just got a few bits and bobs to finish off this afternoon. I've had a chest infection all week as well which hasn't helped but when our lass cracks the whip she cracks the whip, lol.


----------



## Reece_

Good afternoon


----------



## Reece_

1. Tightlines
2. APS
3. gammachan
4. Humpers
5. Bigoggy
6. Jonnybbad
7. Clancy
8. 5kinner
9. Cole_exclusiv
10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
11. Dan_h
12. Mark ST
13. ITSonlyREECE
14. Saul
15. JacobDuBois
￼16. Stonejedi
17. Kimo73
18. J306td
19. sm81
20. pittsy
21. Bradleymarkey
22. Scottk7
23. Kngpn
24. Jenks
25. Rottenapple
26. StuartR 
27. Farquhar
28. The_Weasel
29. Reece_


----------



## WHIZZER

saul said:


> Good Morning All....And best of luck to all.
> 
> 1. Tightlines
> 2. APS
> 3. gammachan
> 4. Humpers
> 5. Bigoggy
> 6. Jonnybbad
> 7. Clancy
> 8. 5kinner
> 9. Cole_exclusiv
> 10. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
> 11. Dan_h
> 12. Mark ST
> 13. ITSonlyREECE
> 14. Saul


Go on then Saul you win it is Valentines tomorrow so 14th is the lucky number !! :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Well done you lucky boy !


----------



## muzzer

Well done Saul :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

WHIZZER said:


> Go on then Saul you win it is Valentines tomorrow so 14th is the lucky number !! :thumb:


Dont i know it haha. Had car tax, mot, service, 2tyres, rear brake pads and valentines for the gf and baby daughter. Had to sell all my waxes apart from my collinite and hulk smash. Got to start my collection again when im not so poor lol


----------



## bradleymarky

Just had a "doo" at work,they have got me finishing at 2005 on weds and starting at 0449 on thu, its legal but only by 14 minutes. I think i let my intensions known if they dont change it.

Just got my pay packet and they have started taking out the work place pension, i told them 3 months ago i had my own pension and opted out....idiots..


----------



## APS

What is it you do pal??


----------



## bradleymarky

APS said:


> What is it you do pal??


Bus driver.


----------



## saul

Many Thanks to All.


----------



## Pittsy

Just a little beading shot for all you Hulk Smash fans


----------



## Jonnybbad

bradleymarky said:


> Bus driver.


I feel your pain


----------



## tightlines

well done saul


----------



## Pittsy

Well done saul:thumb:


----------



## tightlines

where is everyone :tumbleweed:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Earning the pennies haha, well sat at work on my butt drinking coffee, doing well delegating tasks as my back has gone.


----------



## tightlines

My topaz prize beading








Rear side panel


----------



## danwel

i'm home on Tuesday well in fact it is looking like Wednesday so i will let someone have my wolfs sample polishes as soon as i work out some sort of competition


----------



## APS

Completely random.... But I've just spotted you are in Whitby :wave:

Small world


----------



## danwel

APS said:


> Completely random.... But I've just spotted you are in Whitby :wave:
> 
> Small world


Sure am mate. Yep small world indeed. Not sure i have met anyone else on here form Whitby although Matt aka Stangalang does visit Whitby and he did pop round to mine whilst on his hols to show me how to use my DA:thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Just took the dog out, got soaked! 

Bugger off rain, got work tomorrow too


----------



## J306TD

Clancy said:


> Just took the dog out, got soaked!
> 
> Bugger off rain, got work tomorrow too


I know tell me about it. Told SWMBO I would wash and wax her car but not in this weather


----------



## APS

danwel said:


> Sure am mate. Yep small world indeed. Not sure i have met anyone else on here form Whitby although Matt aka Stangalang does visit Whitby and he did pop round to mine whilst on his hols to show me how to use my DA:thumb:


I'm not in Whitby like, but just down the road in Pickering 

If ever you find yourself this way, the kettles always on


----------



## Rollini

APS said:


> I'm not in Whitby like, but just down the road in Pickering
> 
> If ever you find yourself this way, *the kettles always on*


You must get that replaced. Faulty items in the home aren't good. Must be costing you a fortune on electricity!


----------



## Chicane

Anyone from sunderland or nearby? Feel like a billy no mates up here!


----------



## APS

Rollini said:


> You must get that replaced. Faulty items in the home aren't good. Must be costing you a fortune on electricity!


This is Pickering tha nos..... What's this electricity you speak of?!


----------



## jenks

No, but married to someone who's family come from Pennywell


----------



## Chicane

Thats where i live jenks, near the school!


----------



## J306TD

Morning all


----------



## Wilco

Chicane said:


> Anyone from sunderland or nearby? Feel like a billy no mates up here!


No but married to someone from Great Lumley so not far from you at all.


----------



## tightlines

morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, morning all


----------



## stonejedi

Morning pittsy,tight morning everyone:wave:.SJ.


----------



## Bigoggy

Howdy people. My daughter decided to sleep in until half 7 today  instead of half 5 like the rest of the week.


----------



## Kimo

Going for a well needed haircut, massive mop atm :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Well I won't see Mrs P and miss P for a few hours so might as well watch England getting stuffed by the aussies


----------



## Tsubodai

Weather looks ok here today so planning to try a few new products inc Farecla Detox shampoo and Car Chem Hydro Coat. I've also had AB Enhance for aeons but never used it, might give that a try too.


----------



## jenks

Chicane said:


> Thats where i live jenks, near the school!


Her gran lives on Prestbury avenue, don't know if that is near the school


----------



## APS

Morning all 

I'm planning a little write up of a few products I tried mid-week, then going to give the inside of the car a little valentines love  

Need to order some bottles too so I can do a little give away


----------



## muzzer

Morning, today is a no detailing day but it is a plenty of attention from the mrs day, so bonus in that respect :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Been at work since 7, training. getting taught how to do the things I have been doing for the last 18 years, board $hitters doesn't even begin to cover it. At least I have a large breakfast cob on the way.


----------



## Bigoggy

jenks said:


> Been at work since 7, training. getting taught how to do the things I have been doing for the last 18 years, board doesn't even begin to cover it. At least I have a large breakfast cob on the way.


Its sooo good with 2 weeks off work


----------



## J306TD

Haha I get 8 days off each month with our shift pattern.


----------



## Bigoggy

J306TD said:


> Haha I get 8 days off each month with our shift pattern.


Im 4 on 4 off so if i take 4 days holiday i get 12 days off


----------



## tightlines

I'm only in work as I'm on call migjt has well do a few hours and hope I get a call while I'm out


----------



## Starburst

Kimo73 said:


> Going for a well needed haircut, massive mop atm :lol:


I've just got back from having mine done. I picked some chocolates up on my way back for our lass. I'll probably end up eating them myself though when we go to see 50 Shades Of Grey tonight.

I'll be fighting her off me tonight when she's finished watching it. :lol:

Happy Valentines DW's!


----------



## J306TD

Bigoggy said:


> Im 4 on 4 off so if i take 4 days holiday i get 12 days off


It's 3 on 4 off. But one week a month finish Tuesday evening pm then not back in till following Wednesday night 6pm


----------



## jenks

J306TD said:


> Haha I get 8 days off each month with our shift pattern.


Isn't that normal, ie weekends? :wall:Normally don't do weekend but did a bit this morning, roll on Easter when I have 2 weeks off, including my birthday


----------



## J306TD

jenks said:


> Isn't that normal, ie weekends? :wall:Normally don't do weekend but did a bit this morning, roll on Easter when I have 2 weeks off, including my birthday


I work Wednesday, Thursday, Friday night. Then Wednesday, Thursday, Friday day. Then Sunday, Monday, Tuesday night. Then Sunday, Monday, Tuesday day. After that it starts all over again


----------



## Mark R5

Well I made a boo boo this morning. I work 6 days on 4 days off. So I went back in this morning (it being the first of my 6 shifts).

My Sgt asked me why I was here? I was a little flummoxed to say the least. He then informed me that I am on leave today and tomorrow. 

He then said that now I'm here I might as well stay here......Haha, all due respect, sod that. Football day, Valentines day, nahhhh I'm off home.

So, that's a cake fine for me then, great


----------



## jenks

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Mark R5

jenks said:


> :wall::wall::wall:


Very much so haha. Well that's (hopefully) the third and last ****-up...they do say things come in threes....


----------



## jackssc

Had my weekend all planned out! Was gonna get the car nice and sparkling only to go and break my foot last night   housebound and no detailing! Weekend out the window!


----------



## Jonnybbad

jackssc said:


> Had my weekend all planned out! Was gonna get the car nice and sparkling only to go and break my foot last night   housebound and no detailing! Weekend out the window!


ewww sounds painful hope the recovery goes well


----------



## Mark R5

Ditto mate hope you're back on your feet soon.


----------



## Tsubodai

7 hours on the car today.
I ache


----------



## Bigoggy

Tsubodai said:


> 7 hours on the car today.
> I ache


Sounds like me until i get the look from the mrs which means times up haha


----------



## Tsubodai

Bigoggy said:


> Sounds like me until i get the look from the mrs which means times up haha


Lol, I first read that as "the look":argie:. 
Reckon I'd have to pass if mine suggested that now. Football & beer will cure my ills


----------



## tightlines

Morning all,I'm still on call but will fit in a car wash and hopefully an interior and engine bay clean today.thats if the phone doesn't ring


----------



## Starburst

Morning everyone. :wave:

I was going to give my car a good wash and spruce up today but it's damp and miserable, so it'll have to wait until next weekend now.


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Morning everybody  everybody having a good weekend??


----------



## JacobDuBois

Gah anyone else's other half ride horses. I think you'll share my feeling when I have to take my clean car up there :/


----------



## AllenF

jackssc said:


> Had my weekend all planned out! Was gonna get the car nice and sparkling only to go and break my foot last night   housebound and no detailing! Weekend out the window!


A busted foot!!!!!!
You got another one aint ya thats no excuse for not getting out there.


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, loverly day today so thought I would give Mrs P 's car a maintenance wash... 
Get everything set up then the tap connecter for the hose snaps, glued back together so hopefully it will hold


----------



## AllenF

Just goto b n q and get a new one they are like 90pence


----------



## Mark R5

Beer, crap food, Aston Villa v Leicester City on the box and just ordered the Waxybox XL edition. Bliss.

COME ON YOU FOXES!!!!


----------



## Pittsy

AllenF said:


> Just goto b n q and get a new one they are like 90pence


Yaay, my repair worked :thumb:

Gonna get a new one anyway


----------



## Mark R5

Mark ST said:


> Beer, crap food, Aston Villa v Leicester City on the box and just ordered the Waxybox XL edition. Bliss.
> 
> COME ON YOU FOXES!!!!


Well, we were dire to say the least!


----------



## Jonnybbad

bored no washing today just cooking sunday lunch and film later


----------



## muzzer

Been busy doing all sorts recently so have had no time for DW or detailing.


----------



## tightlines

iv done inside and outside of the car,tidied shed,lost one of the fittings for my karcher vacuum some how.
just cleaned the dishes from our roast,need to keep busy as im on call and the waiting for the phone to ring is painful


----------



## Bigoggy

My little girl detailing today before her drive. Just needs a wax now haha


----------



## J306TD

Bigoggy said:


> My little girl detailing today before her drive. Just needs a wax now haha


Teach them whilst they are young. Saves catching the bad habits in the future


----------



## stumpy90

Haha that's brilliant!


----------



## Mark R5

Quality. I just showed the other half and even she melted.


----------



## Bigoggy

And when she is good enough she can do mine


----------



## rottenapple

Nice technique, she is cleaning windscreen without touching paintwork a true pro 👍


----------



## Bigoggy

rottenapple said:


> Nice technique, she is cleaning windscreen without touching paintwork a true pro 👍


Haha yea she took my glass cleaner and dressle making spray noises and wiping. So i actualy sprayed them on and she buffed it all off. Fast little learner lol


----------



## Bigoggy

Il have to tell whizzer and johnny she wants some air fresheners and bits now lol


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all


----------



## tightlines

morning pittsy,morning all


----------



## J306TD

Morning Pittsy and Tightlines


----------



## Mark R5

Morning all. It's a rather gloomy and very rainy Monday here.


----------



## Bigoggy

Mark ST said:


> Morning all. It's a rather gloomy and very rainy Monday here.


Peeing down here. Wanted to do my brake pads and put g1 on gf's car


----------



## J306TD

Raining here to in Mid Wales. Ohh well. Let's hope it's nice at the weekend


----------



## muzzer

Sunny here in bedfordshire, just a shame i'm at work until 1am tomorrow.


----------



## stumpy90

It's 30 degs in sunny Suffolk 






Well it's not as cold as it has been anyway


----------



## Mark R5

Ouch, that's a killer shift! At least you have the sun. As others, it's bleak and wazzing it down here. I hope it's not raining at the weekend!


----------



## Clancy

Haven't even looked out the window yet, late start for me on Monday so still in bed


----------



## J306TD

muzzer42 said:


> just a shame i'm at work until 1am tomorrow.


How does that work then Muzzer? Are you on call?


----------



## saul

Good Day to All, weather front...perfect day for a clean but am stuck behind my desk


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all! Just got back from a long weekend away, wanted to clean the car, it's ditched after all the country lanes, but it chucking it down here :-(


----------



## Jonnybbad

Not a bad day in essex but overcast and cold


----------



## muzzer

J306TD said:


> How does that work then Muzzer? Are you on call?


No i'm on overtime covering staff holiday on the day shift, then go straight into my usual shift until 1am.
It's heaving it down here now, at least i can check how the wax i am testing is doing.


----------



## bradleymarky

Another shift over, only 3 more to work until i get 9 days off and some detailing done.


----------



## Bigoggy

Not happy . Something big flicked up on the motorway and nearly killed me !!! Gf's windscreen needs replacing now grrrrrr.


----------



## stumpy90

CHROIST! :doublesho


----------



## Bigoggy

stumpy90 said:


> CHROIST! :doublesho


I know ! I think a bit of poo may have popped out


----------



## stonejedi

You was very lucky mate that it did not shatter,i have seen it before myself not nice especially at motorway speeds:doublesho.SJ.


----------



## Bigoggy

stonejedi said:


> You was very lucky mate that it did not shatter,i have seen it before myself not nice especially at motorway speeds:doublesho.SJ.


I know thank god. Made one hell of a bang ! Got a man coming to replace for her in the morning


----------



## tightlines

just got home, call out finished for 6 weeks or so off for a pint soon,
ordered some sonax BSD and onax screen wash saturday came today from amazon


----------



## Kimo

I had a cop fly past me and send a rock onto my screen, crack the whole way across and I'd only just got a new one -.-


----------



## APS

tightlines said:


> just got home, call out finished for 6 weeks or so off for a pint soon,
> ordered some sonax BSD and onax screen wash saturday came today from amazon


Have you tried the screen wash before pal?? Any good?


----------



## tightlines

APS said:


> Have you tried the screen wash before pal?? Any good?


No I haven't tried it before, I needed some screen wash and wanted to spend over £10 to get the free delivery, I'm sure some one on here has used it at some point.
Sorry I cant help


----------



## Bigoggy

Kimo73 said:


> I had a cop fly past me and send a rock onto my screen, crack the whole way across and I'd only just got a new one -.-


Im glad she aint got a heated one. I can imagine they aint cheap !


----------



## Clancy

Bigoggy said:


> Im glad she aint got a heated one. I can imagine they aint cheap !


She not got windscreen cover in her insurance ? I've had 2 replaced, £25 a pop

Scary as **** when they pop aint it, one of.mine cracked the whole way across


----------



## APS

tightlines said:


> No I haven't tried it before, I needed some screen wash and wanted to spend over £10 to get the free delivery, I'm sure some one on here has used it at some point.
> Sorry I cant help


That's no bother like 
Yeah I was going to order BSD and needed something to go with it. I need some new screen wash as the hellfrauds stuff smears like Vaseline on the screen, so I was going to order the auto smart stuff, but this seems pretty cheap for what it will make up to


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Steven1976

Nearly finished night shift


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all


----------



## WHIZZER

morning right have a couple more aire fresheners to give away 

let me know


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys. It's a freezing day here but the sun is out


----------



## stumpy90

Morning peeps!! 


Whizzer, is there a list of status's ref your post count anywhere?
Ive been an orbital oracle for ages lol


----------



## stumpy90

Blimey! now I'm OCD :argie: :buffer: :doublesho :lol: :wave:


----------



## tightlines

How does that work is it a set amount of posts


----------



## J306TD

Wonder what mine is. Hmm


----------



## jenks

WHIZZER said:


> morning right have a couple more aire fresheners to give away
> 
> let me know


Yes please sir


----------



## Bigoggy

My little lady would like some for her beetle please whizz !


----------



## WHIZZER

jenks said:


> Yes please sir


jenks you know the drill


----------



## rottenapple

Day off, daughter at friends, sun shining other halfs new to us black leon for full works. Can't see the car for a cloud of brick dust from next door  oh well another day


----------



## WHIZZER

Bigoggy said:


> My little lady would like some for her beetle please whizz !


do the deed


----------



## Bigoggy

you the man whizzer !!


----------



## JordanRaven

Can't believe this is still going! I have been too busy to come on for a while, I have just packed the prize I promised so long ago! Apologies for the delay by the way!


All packed up for tomorrow! Glad to see the giving is continuing


----------



## Bigoggy

Very good box that joran mate


----------



## JordanRaven

Bigoggy said:


> Very good box that joran mate


Might have a few smaller ones soon, now everything is easily accessible!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Anyone had a chance to clean on this beut of a day


----------



## J306TD

Wow great prize there Joran. Lots of nice products


----------



## 5kinner

JacobDuBois said:


> Anyone had a chance to clean on this beut of a day


I was off yesterday, rained pretty much all day, car is filthy after a long weekend away. Thinking I'll give it a quick rinse tonight after work.


----------



## Goodylax

Would fancy trying a Slims Lime scented air freshener

Snowed again......


----------



## Wilco

Adam you're going to have to be more careful when using snowfoam!


----------



## Bigoggy

I think the most snow ive ever experienced was about 10cm thick lol. I wouldnt leave the house in that snow goodylax ! 

Had the nice man from autoglass here before to do the gf's window and he gave me some glass cleaner and wipes


----------



## Pittsy

Wowzers that's some snow


----------



## tightlines

dont like snow


----------



## bradleymarky

Goodylax said:


> Would fancy trying a Slims Lime scented air freshener
> 
> Snowed again......


Just showed my Wife the picture and she wants to move


----------



## Goodylax

And I just gave it a quick wash this weekend 

I knew it wouldn't last, just needed to shed the layer of salt that was building up

Bradley- believe me, the novelty wears off quick!


----------



## J306TD

Morning people. Time for bed. Good luck in the snow Adam.


----------



## APS

Morning all :wave:


----------



## Pittsy

Morning peeps


----------



## tightlines

Morning APS morning Pittsy, morning all


----------



## Bigoggy

Morning guys. Off to the squirel park today and to the indoor playground woooooo lol


----------



## Jonnybbad

morning all off to see top gear today whoop whoop


----------



## Mark R5

Jonnybbad said:


> morning all off to see top gear today whoop whoop


Sounds good. Never been but always fancied it. Be interested to hear what you have to say about it when you get back.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Mark ST said:


> Sounds good. Never been but always fancied it. Be interested to hear what you have to say about it when you get back.


will let you know when I get back


----------



## tightlines

Jonnybbad said:


> morning all off to see top gear today whoop whoop


I'm in the ballot for a couple next month hoping for the email, was in the ballot last year but didn't get the email


----------



## tightlines

Jonnybbad said:


> morning all off to see top gear today whoop whoop


How was it


----------



## Jonnybbad

tightlines said:


> How was it


Cracking day got to see some quality cars New Ferrari and corvette and the mcclaren p1 and porsche 918 and what a laugh Clarkson is even better in person


----------



## Clancy

Package turned up today, thank you very much to sicskate for my prize, top man


----------



## cole_scirocco

I didn't think you could take pictures in the top gear studio or is it only when they're filming?


----------



## Jonnybbad

Not allowed to take pic while filming only


----------



## Bigoggy

That ferrari is awesome looking jonny ! Who was the star in the astra ?


----------



## Jonnybbad

Yeah 950bhp with f1 style kers system sounds epic when they started it was olly murrs and he only went and set the fastest lap lol


----------



## Mark R5

Jonnybbad said:


> Yeah 950bhp with f1 style kers system sounds epic when they started it was olly murrs and he only went and set the fastest lap lol


Spoiler! 

Erase from memory, didn't read it, didn't read it!!


----------



## Bigoggy

Haha i cant wait to see that episode. I bet they did a road trip in them 3 cars


----------



## Jonnybbad

I'm not going to spoil it anymore but it's aired on Sunday and it's 1 to watch


----------



## saul

Sorry guy's been a bit hectic on the home front last few days..

These turned up recently..

Once again BIG thank you for their generosity to Whizzer and Kiashuma


----------



## APS

What a day  just walked in after leaving the house at 5 this morning. 
On the way home at about 11 tonight I hit a badger. Absolutely destroyed the front bumper, and it's burst the rad. So it's gonna be a long day stripping everything tomorrow and trying to get a rad on overnight delivery to be fitted Saturday. 

Still, could have been worse I suppose. I could have been the badger. :tumbleweed:


----------



## tightlines

Poor badger 

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, another exciting day at the farm 
I have got to get out of here, feeling really fed up


----------



## J306TD

Morning people. Thankfully it's home time


----------



## WHIZZER

saul said:


> Sorry guy's been a bit hectic on the home front last few days..
> 
> These turned up recently..
> 
> Once again BIG thank you for their generosity to Whizzer and Kiashuma


glad you liked it all


----------



## Mark R5

Awesome gift there! Morning all. Well, it's going to be good night very shortly. I've now been awake for over 24 hours and at work for the last 12.

If I can stay awake long enough, I'm going to have my first cup of tea since 10pm last night and then drift away in to the land of nod! 

Hope you all have a good day doing whatever you're doing.


----------



## Bigoggy

Mark ST said:


> Awesome gift there! Morning all. Well, it's going to be good night very shortly. I've now been awake for over 24 hours and at work for the last 12.
> 
> If I can stay awake long enough, I'm going to have my first cup of tea since 10pm last night and then drift away in to the land of nod!
> 
> Hope you all have a good day doing whatever you're doing.


Thats usually me mate. But i got farcry 4 for xbox last night. Havent played on it in over a year so i had a bit of a late one making the most of my days off .

Rear brake pads change for me today if i get chance.


----------



## muzzer

Morning all, that is a very generous haul there Saul, i am sure you will enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

Morning peeps! Nice little bundle there Saul! Bet you're well chuffed.


----------



## bradleymarky

Also thanks to Kiashuma for my air freshener, photobucket is on the blink so cant post a piccy.


----------



## Bigoggy

Little oggs has now joined the gang thanks to whizzer  top bloke.


----------



## Pittsy

Glad to be home:thumb:
Mrs P is making home made pizzas, the boy has come home for the weekend so all is good apart from having to work on Saturday


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, I've got a half day manual handling course this morning, my theory is get some one else to lift it in the first place


----------



## Clancy

Can't sleep so might as well get up!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Morning all


----------



## muzzer

Morning all, this thread is still growing well and still beyond my expectations :thumb:
I would be in here more often but my impending wedding is fast approaching so i am busy with sorting things out for that.


----------



## JJ0063

Hoping my provisional HGV license turns up soon! Then I can get my test done & will have a huge detailing project if I manage to get the job driving what I want to drive


----------



## Jonnybbad

This just arrived just in time for coffee


----------



## Bigoggy

I need some applicators the cheap ebay ones i use feel too soft


----------



## tightlines

This course is mind numbing


----------



## saul

Good Morning to All. Hope you have a wonderful day & weekend.


----------



## saul

stumpy90 said:


> Morning peeps! Nice little bundle there Saul! Bet you're well chuffed.


Thanks, and yes is the answer! Hopefully will find time over the weekend to get a wash done.


----------



## 5kinner

afternoon all, saw this van at the weekend. Think it needs some products using on it :buffer:


----------



## Goodylax

Happy Friday people!


----------



## Goodylax

Jonnybbad said:


> This just arrived just in time for coffee
> 
> View attachment 40772


I sprung for this month's box out of curiosity :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Flipping heck JoranRaven, Cheers buddy what a lovely surprise:thumb:


----------



## tightlines

good haul there pittsy


----------



## Jonnybbad

Blimey that's some prize


----------



## Pittsy

I was flabbergasted to say the least:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Everyone having fun?


----------



## scoobyboy1

5kinner said:


> afternoon all, saw this van at the weekend. Think it needs some products using on it :buffer:


I saw a Autoglym van on the M25 last week, was going to shout to the driver if he had any samples


----------



## Bigoggy

I got a few bits from maxolen to try today  well pleased !!


----------



## bradleymarky

9 Days off work now..yippeeeeeeeee........time for some detailing. Just been given a snow warning for Monday..


----------



## JordanRaven

Pittsy said:


> Flipping heck JoranRaven, Cheers buddy what a lovely surprise:thumb:


What one has come undone in transit?  sorry about that! Ah g101, will get you some more out when I go in the garage


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

JoranRaven said:


> What one has come undone in transit?  sorry about that! Ah g101, will get you some more out when I go in the garage


Oh no fella don't worry about that, it's more than enough :thumb:


----------



## Starburst

Morning everyone, I hope you're all well. 


I'm hoping to give the car a nice spruce up tomorrow, the weather forecast doesn't look to good though.


----------



## tightlines

morning every one, off to get the car serviced today, then out this afternoon with friends eating and drinking.


----------



## Starburst

Have a good one Tight. :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> morning every one, off to get the car serviced today, then out this afternoon with friends eating and drinking.


I am flipping working again 
6 day weeks seem to be the norm at the mo, might as well pull up a bed a kip here...
I said that to my boss the other day and he asked if i wanted him to bring a duvet in


----------



## jenks

Morning all
I feel your pain Pittsy, although I am only doing 7-11am again this weekend. Not too bad though, McD's for brekky and only doing paperwork today.


----------



## tightlines

I don't work weekends that much unless I'm on call and I would only work until lunch anyway on a Saturday im lucky really I pick which jobs to do at weekends to suit me, one of the other lads likesa full day on a Saturday,


----------



## Clancy

Gonna be busting out the chainsaw today

Gotta start clearing some land to put a nice timber garage up


----------



## Jonnybbad

typical got loads of new products to try and it's raining


----------



## bradleymarky

Nice and sunny here, taking the kids to the seaside in 5 minutes.


----------



## Tsubodai

Giving the MiL's brand new (white) car a going over today.
Planning on Wetglaze under 2 coats of FK1000p for longevity (old school).


----------



## tightlines

bradleymarky said:


> Nice and sunny here, taking the kids to the seaside in 5 minutes.


Sandcastle comp


----------



## muzzer

morning all


----------



## Pittsy

muzzer42 said:


> morning all


Its very nearly afternoon Muzzer


----------



## APS

Morning all 
What a week. I'm rebuilding the front of the car today. What a great way to spend £500


----------



## tightlines

back getting car serviced and managed to kerb my whel when i got home


----------



## ted11

Being part of an amazing community, my example is

free picture upload
this Birthday card was delivered by post yesterday from our member 524jus (Justin) once opened I dialed his phone number to thank him to find he was pulling up outside our unit, he had taken the trouble to come and wish me happy Birthday in person, I have met Justin a number of times before and have mentioned in my threads what a really nice genuine guy he is, he had remembered from last year when my Birthday was mentioned in one of my threads but not only sending me a birthday card but having one made for me is definitely going the extra mile, and is without doubt one of the nicest things anyone (including family) has ever done for me.
I think this proves why DW is the greatest forum when it can make you new freinds for life.
Thank you Justin and Detail world


----------



## Jonnybbad

well decided to man up and sod the rain luckily weather held out to give the vixxer a maintenance wash and try a couple of new products 1 I'm very impressed with other 2 not so much


----------



## Bigoggy

APS said:


> Morning all
> What a week. I'm rebuilding the front of the car today. What a great way to spend £500


Im struggling getting my piston back in or my rear calliper. This rewing tool is going to get launched in a min. Considering taking calliper off now because my arms are numb from turning lol


----------



## Bigoggy

ted11 said:


> Being part of an amazing community, my example is
> 
> free picture upload
> this Birthday card was delivered by post yesterday from our member 524jus (Justin) once opened I dialed his phone number to thank him to find he was pulling up outside our unit, he had taken the trouble to come and wish me happy Birthday in person, I have met Justin a number of times before and have mentioned in my threads what a really nice genuine guy he is, he had remembered from last year when my Birthday was mentioned in one of my threads but not only sending me a birthday card but having one made for me is definitely going the extra mile, and is without doubt one of the nicest things anyone (including family) has ever done for me.
> I think this proves why DW is the greatest forum when it can make you new freinds for life.
> Thank you Justin and Detail world


Haha what a cool card ! Happy birthday mate


----------



## bradleymarky

Lovely and sunny at Bridlington, stuffed my face with Fish + chips, candy floss and doughnuts.


----------



## Pittsy

Watching a dodgy feed of the forest match then all you eat Chinese later:thumb:
Looking forward to chicken wings with garlic, chilli and salt mmmmmm


----------



## tightlines

Had the car serviced came home and kerbed the wheel, out now with some friends, think this pub could do with some advice on none bleaching products


----------



## R7KY D

This is a bit random , But does anyone have a 2008 , 2.7D JaguarXF ?


----------



## muzzer

Pittsy said:


> Its very nearly afternoon Muzzer


When you get in at 02.00 then its still morning


----------



## jenks

tightlines said:


> Had the car serviced came home and kerbed the wheel, out now with some friends, think this pub could do with some advice on none bleaching products


Time to stop being OCD and time to enjoy your beer


----------



## APS

Bigoggy said:


> Im struggling getting my piston back in or my rear calliper. This rewing tool is going to get launched in a min. Considering taking calliper off now because my arms are numb from turning lol


did you win?!

i managed to get the car back together in record time.


----------



## Bigoggy

APS said:


> did you win?!
> 
> i managed to get the car back together in record time.


All done mate but break pedal is a little spongey and slowley goes to the floor with pressure :'(. Might be master cylinder. Hopefully just needs bleeding as it has pressure when the car is off. Pain in the asssssssssssssss !!!!


----------



## AllenF

Could be air in it. Could be master cylinder could be servo going down.

Have a quick bleed on the diagonals ( or however the split system it set up) to make sure its not air and fluid level is correct
Turn the engine on pump the pedal til its hard then keep the pressure on it.. If it wont come up to rock solid then more than likely the cylnder if it comes up hard then sags more likely the servo


----------



## Bigoggy

Thanks allen im going to give it a bleed in the morning if not that i think il have to replace the master. Or take it a garage and let them change it


----------



## jenks

Morning peeps!


----------



## tightlines

morning all


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all!


----------



## J306TD

Morning people


----------



## Pittsy

Ello everyone


----------



## cole_scirocco

How do everyone, been away a while, busy at work!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all


----------



## 20vKarlos

Afternoon all! 

I've been very busy of late and not had a chance to post on here for over a week! 

Kimo - I received my gift, and thank you kindly! I DO have a photo, that'll be loaded as soon as I get a chance.

I shall also go through the thread and catch up  (that'll take a while in itself!)

I won't be in and out of this thread as often as I'd like guys, but I will try and keep up with the times :thumb:

Karlos


----------



## Jonnybbad

Who's ready for top gear tonight


----------



## Pittsy

I think it's gonna be call the midwife for me tbh


----------



## Mark R5

Afternoon guys and gals. 

On my day off, I was up at 6am, showered and out the door by half past and on my way to attend my first Insanity class. 50 minutes of hell later and a 25 mile drive home, I have then cleaned the house top to bottom and finally sat down ready to watch Everton v Leicester.

Knackered just about, just about covers it. I hope I can stay awake for Top Gear tonight


----------



## jenks

Just got in from archery practice in the sleet, bloody freezing now, the car is caked in mud from the "driveway " down to the field


----------



## Tsubodai

Mark ST said:


> Afternoon guys and gals.
> 
> On my day off, I was up at 6am, showered and out the door by half past and on my way to attend my first Insanity class. 50 minutes of hell later and a 25 mile drive home, I have then cleaned the house top to bottom and finally sat down ready to watch Everton v Leicester.
> 
> Knackered just about, just about covers it. I hope I can stay awake for Top Gear tonight


Everton or Leicester fan Mark?


----------



## Mark R5

Tsubodai said:


> Everton or Leicester fan Mark?


Leicester unfortunately. 3-0 Toffees today me thinks. I think we need to resign ourselves to relegation and aim to come back next season.


----------



## Tsubodai

Mark ST said:


> Leicester unfortunately. 3-0 Toffees today me thinks. I think we need to resign ourselves to relegation and aim to come back next season.


I'm Everton mate.
Looks like you are going 5 at the back today - looking to scrape a point?
We haven't been great this season, particularly straight after Europa games so there could be something in it for you.
You're about 5 pts off safety atm so it's not a lost cause just yet


----------



## Mark R5

Tsubodai said:


> I'm Everton mate.
> Looks like you are going 5 at the back today - looking to scrape a point?
> We haven't been great this season, particularly straight after Europa games so there could be something in it for you.
> You're about 5 pts off safety atm so it's not a lost cause just yet


Well we went 5 at the back for the first time last week against Villa, we lost and played the worst game of football all season. I can't help but think we'll be just as bad against a quality Everton side today. I'd snatch your hand off now for a point.

I'm just hoping that the Europa has tired you guys out, but I just can't see it unfortunately.


----------



## Tsubodai

Mark ST said:


> Well we went 5 at the back for the first time last week against Villa, we lost and played the worst game of football all season. I can't help but think we'll be just as bad against a quality Everton side today. I'd snatch your hand off now for a point.
> 
> I'm just hoping that the Europa has tired you guys out, but I just can't see it unfortunately.


It's working so far & you've had a couple of half-chances; we look out of sorts..Again.


----------



## Mark R5

Tsubodai said:


> It's working so far & you've had a couple of half-chances; we look out of sorts..Again.


Well that was a far better game and we gave a far better account than last week. Alas, too little too late I feel.

I know Everton have had a bit of a winless run etc but one thing I felt throughout the game was that you always looked threatening. Lukaku could have had a hat full today.

Ahh well, I'd have snatched your hand off for a point so I'll take it all day.


----------



## Tsubodai

Mark ST said:


> Well that was a far better game and we gave a far better account than last week. Alas, too little too late I feel.
> 
> I know Everton have had a bit of a winless run etc but one thing I felt throughout the game was that you always looked threatening. Lukaku could have had a hat full today.
> 
> Ahh well, I'd have snatched your hand off for a point so I'll take it all day.


We probably created enough chances to win but you had a few too. Howard should not be in the team as he's been awful all season and another 2 mistakes today that led directly to goals. I thought we were pretty poor once again.
Second half was far better than the first from a neutral's perspective I suppose but there's a lot of unrest amongst our fans, many wanting Martinez gone.
Good luck for the rest of the season fella.


----------



## Mark R5

Tsubodai said:


> We probably created enough chances to win but you had a few too. Howard should not be in the team as he's been awful all season and another 2 mistakes today that led directly to goals. I thought we were pretty poor once again.
> Second half was far better than the first from a neutral's perspective I suppose but there's a lot of unrest amongst our fans, many wanting Martinez gone.
> Good luck for the rest of the season fella.


Cheers, Going to need it. I rate Martinez but I think Moyes was doing a decent job before his debacle at ManUre.

You fully deserve to be chasing Europe season in season out, but obviously some issues this season.


----------



## Jonnybbad

oooooh god I just see my bald head on top gear


----------



## Mark R5

Enjoyed it tonight. Would love to see the outcome of those three mental cars. That Ferrari looks epic!


----------



## muzzer

That fezza is _stunning_ and i so so want one on my drive.


----------



## ferted

Mark ST said:


> Leicester unfortunately. 3-0 Toffees today me thinks. I think we need to resign ourselves to relegation and aim to come back next season.


Unfortuntely???
Think we played pretty well today, we even scored their 2nd goal 
Not out of yet though could just manage a comeback and survive


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, early start today


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, morning all


----------



## danwel

Morning people


----------



## J306TD

Hi everyone


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all. Just dropped my car off for the alloys refurbing..


----------



## Bigoggy

bradleymarky said:


> Morning all. Just dropped my car off for the alloys refurbing..


Anybody know How much is a refurb and a powdercoat on 18" wheels about ?


----------



## dak2v

Bradley where are you getting your wheels refurb at


----------



## Pittsy

Bigoggy said:


> Anybody know How much is a refurb and a powdercoat on 18" wheels about ?


56p each :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Thinks i might have to raid the slummy jar haha


----------



## bradleymarky

Bigoggy said:


> Anybody know How much is a refurb and a powdercoat on 18" wheels about ?


Costing me £100 for four 18" alloys doing.
I know a few guys who have travelled pretty far due to the price.


----------



## bradleymarky

dak2v said:


> Bradley where are you getting your wheels refurb at


PM replied to mate :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

This is the place i`m getting mine done/UltimateRefinishing], they have pretty good reviews but wait until i pick it up later.


----------



## Bigoggy

I think my wheels are the same as yours brad. Are you getting a colour change on them ?


----------



## bradleymarky

Bigoggy said:


> I think my wheels are the same as yours brad. Are you getting a colour change on them ?


My car is white so i wanted to go for anthracite but i saw a siggy with them on and it didnt look good so i`ve just gone for silver, hopefully very shiney silver :thumb:

Bought some FK1000P for protection.


----------



## Bigoggy

Im gonna go for black maybe


----------



## muzzer

Nearly 500 pages! Crumbs this is going well. I should be in here more often but work, an infirm mother and a wedding to sort out, plus a demanding step son keep me away and stop me from dealing with a very filthy car. I should do better i know.


----------



## J306TD

The weather here is so unpredictable. Rain this morning then sunshine now snow showers. WTF is going on lol? Someone must be having fun with the weather knob


----------



## APS

bradleymarky said:


> This is the place i`m getting mine done/UltimateRefinishing], they have pretty good reviews but wait until i pick it up later.


Really really hope they are ok........

Had mine done there 3 weeks ago. Could have done better with hammerite and a roller.


----------



## bradleymarky

APS said:


> Really really hope they are ok........
> 
> Had mine done there 3 weeks ago. Could have done better with hammerite and a roller.




Well if they are crap i wont be paying.


----------



## APS

bradleymarky said:


> Well if they are crap i wont be paying.


To be fair to him he was very apologetic they weren't all that good, and he was really happy to sort it out whatever happened. Ended up getting my money back so I could get them done nearer to home. Nice lad, but is painting in a tent in a unit which kind of reflects in the finish :/

Fingers crossed yours are great


----------



## bradleymarky

Just picked up the car and i`m very pleased with the result, i did decide on anthracite but said something in-between that and silver would be ideal.

Before...as you can see it has a bit of damage due to a tipper forcing me onto the kerb.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150223_085836_zpsejgapepv.jpg.html]

After.
Its getting dark so not the best piccy.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150223_170819_zpskg3ngaca.jpg.html]

I did feel the alloys when i got home and they did feel a tad rough but i had to drive 5 miles home so maybe a bit of brake dust, road crap and salt mixed in. I`m going to get some planet polish and then FK1000P on tomorrow weather permitting so i will know better in the morning.

It did cost £100 for all 4 doing so i wasnt expecting perfection but i`m really pleased.


----------



## jenks

Looks quite good, especially for he money


----------



## Jonnybbad

jenks said:


> Looks quite good, especially for he money


+1 can't grumble


----------



## ardenvxr

Looks ok


----------



## bradleymarky

Time to use my carpro wheel mitt


----------



## pajd

My last night being in my 30's. Tomorrow will be a depressing day


----------



## Buck

golftdi said:


> My last night being in my 30's. Tomorrow will be a depressing day


Happy Birthday !!! :thumb:

40 is the new 30


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, happy birthday golftdi


----------



## Bigoggy

Happy birthday golftdi !!!


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, happy birthday golf:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Happy Birthday Golf


----------



## muzzer

Morning everyone and happy birthday golf, have a good one mate :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

golftdi said:


> My last night being in my 30's. Tomorrow will be a depressing day


Happy Birthday have a good one


----------



## Tsubodai

The worst day for me was turning 30; very depressing. Turning 40 didn't bother me at all.

Hope you have a good day fella:thumb:


----------



## gammachan

Happy bday


----------



## APS

Morning all and happy birthday golf.


----------



## stumpy90

Happy birthday Golf!! :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Happy birthday buddy 

Lovely sunny day here! Quick wish before I've got to go out I think


----------



## -Jamie-

I had hoped to get started on a correction on the Megane this week and an enhancement on my brothers new Fiesta ST but the snow has decided otherwise LOL!


----------



## pajd

Thanks everyone :thumb: Not been too bad actually today. Out for lunch (which the missus paid for...now theres a first!!). Called to my parents. And most importantly got the car cleaned inside  Couple of beer tonight and thats it for another year


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## jenks

Night all


----------



## muzzer

morning all, why i am awake at this silly hour only my wife to be knows.


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all


----------



## ozzy

muzzer42 said:


> morning all, why i am awake at this silly hour only my wife to be knows.


:argie:  :lol:

I'm off to Barcelona to watch a the of F1 testing. :driver:


----------



## saul

Morning all. Muzzer when's the wedding?


----------



## muzzer

saul said:


> Morning all. Muzzer when's the wedding?


July 10th mate and it only seems like yesterday we started planning it all.......that was two years ago *yikes*


----------



## muzzer

ozzy said:


> :argie:  :lol:
> 
> I'm off to Barcelona to watch a the of F1 testing. :driver:


nah she had to be up early for work, i dont get home from work until 02.00


----------



## Bigoggy

muzzer42 said:


> nah she had to be up early for work, i dont get home from work until 02.00


I have been with my gf since i was 18. That was nearly 9 years ago now ! :doublesho no plans to marry tho lol


----------



## Bigoggy

ozzy said:


> :argie:  :lol:
> 
> I'm off to Barcelona to watch a the of F1 testing. :driver:


You lucky sod !!!!! I cant wait for the british gt oulton park in april


----------



## 20vKarlos

Right guys...

I HAVE CAUGHT UP!!!!!!:thumb: :driver:

Kimo, as promised my prize!



Thank You again bud I am looking forward to trying out these items in the coming days!


----------



## 20vKarlos

*Winners!*

*The following is a list is made up of 3 elements.

Winners Name - Post they were declared a winner - Person generously giving away!

Here, we have the winners circle (list) - From the beginning of this thread!*

S29nta - Post 7 - Whizzer
Soulboy - Post 22 - Whizzer
Kiashuma - Post 35 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 36 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 37 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 80 - Whizzer
Wilco - Post 80 - Whizzer
Dougnorwich - Post 82 - Whizzer
Alan W - Post 114 - Whizzer
andspenka - Post 134 - Whizzer
J036TD - Post 134 - Whizzer
Farquhar - Post 156 - Johnnyopolis
JoranRaven - Post 160 - Whizzer
Golftdi - Post 175 - Whizzer
* Dooka wanted to spread the love - Post 186**
* Whizzer told Dooka to choose someone - Post 215**<--- Still not happened.
Starburst - 216 - Whizzer
* Whizzer told Spoony to choose someone - Post 218*
* Spoony Chose Kimo73 - Post 222*
Kimo73 - Post 222 - Whizzer/Spoony
Stumpy90 - Post 224 - Whizzer
*Stumpy90 donated to ArdenVXR - Post 233*
White Night - Post 270 - Whizzer
Tightlines - Post 282 - Whizzer
JJ0063 - Post 366 - Whizzer
Potter88 - Post 492 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 500 - 20vKarlos
Ed_Veedub - 512 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Welshquattro1 - 519 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Dubber - Post 539 - Whizzer/Alan W
Jenks - Post 553 - Whizzer
Kriminal - Post 553 - Whizzer
Ferted - Post 554 - Whizzer
lmc Leeroy - Post 560 - Johnnyopolis
Pittsy - Post 561 - Johnnyopolis
Bigoggy - Post 621 - Johnnyopolis
Shug - Post 637 - Whizzer
The_Weasel - Post 731 - Whizzer
mikej857 - Post 744 - Whizzer
Goodylax - Post 766 - StoneJedi
JacobDuBois - Post 777 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 796 - Kiashuma
JacobDuBois - Post 820 - BradleyMarky
JJ0063 - Post 990 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 990 - Whizzer
Hunty - Post 991 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 1010 - Kiashuma
CaptainDuff - Post 1034 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 1185 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
RCMM92 - Post 1299 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Jenks - Post 1322 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Stumpy90 - Post 1330 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 1382 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Kimo73 - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_170
Saul - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_70
JacobDuBois - Post 1457 - Dougnorwich
APS - Post 1502 - Dougnorwich
Ferted - Post 1504 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post - 1516 - Stumpy90
Tightlines - Post 1516 - Stumpy90
JacobDuBois - Post 1563 - 20vKarlos
Wilco - Post 1593 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
20vKarlos - Post 1703 - Whizzer
Kimo73 - Post 1756 - Wilco
WhiteRoc_170 - Post 1849 - Kimo
Goodylax - Post 1873 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 1898 - StoneJedi
Pittsy - Post 1939 - StoneJedi
R14CKE - Post 1986 - Kimo
Gammachan - Post 2082 - StoneJedi
Bradleymarky - Post 2106 - WhiteRoc_170
20vKarlos - Post 2127 - Kimo73
Pittsy - Post 2247 - JoranRaven
JoranRaven - Post 2267 - Dougnorwich
Bradleymarky - Post 2297 - tightlines
Jenks - Post 2410 - Chicane
Bradleymarky - Post 2472 - J306TD
Polac - Post 2477 - Whizzer
Pantypoos - Post - 2538 - Whizzer
Dan_h - Post 2551 - Whizzer
5kinner - Post 2551 - Whizzer
Stumpy90 - Post 2565 - Muzzer42
J306TD - Post 2771 - Johnnyopolis
Criptop - Post 2802 - Goodylax
Stumpy90 - Post 2832 - Whizzer
Saul - Post 2858 - Whizzer
Farquhar - Post 2860 - Whizzer
BradleyMarky - Post 2869 - Whizzer
Welshquattro - Post 2889 - Whizzer
Kiashuma - Post 3001 - WHizzer
Humpers - Post 3132 - Gleemspray
MarkST - Post 3209 - Muzzer42
Reece_ - Post 3241 - Whizzer
Criptop - Post 3348 - Whizzer
BradleyMarky - Post 3348 - Whizzer
Stumpy90 - Post 3390 - Muzzer42
RottenApple - Post 3692 - Mark ST
Ferted - Post 3776 - Rollini
Cole - Post 3939 - Stumpy90
KNGPN - Post 3939 - Stumpy90
Pittsy - 3975 - Whizzer
Nog - 3977 - Whizzer
J306TD - 3985 - Whizzer
Muzzer42 - 4046 - Wilco
Rottenapple - 4063 - Whizzer
MarkST - 4218 - Whizzer
Pittsy - 4252 - Whizzer
bradleymarky - 4283 - Kiashuma
Saul - 4285 - Kiashuma
Farquhar - 4346 - Whizzer
Clancy - 4432 - Sicskate
Saul - 4539 - Whizzer

****I believe that's 107 prizes to date!****

The above list will be Copied when I get a chance to copy it and update it... It'll usually be later in the evening!

*Up to date as of 4pm Wednesday 25th Feb*

Karlos


----------



## stumpy90

20vKarlos said:


> *The following is a list is made up of 3 elements.
> 
> Winners Name - Post they were declared a winner - Person generously giving away!
> 
> Here, we have the winners circle (list) - From the beginning of this thread!*
> 
> S29nta - Post 7 - Whizzer
> Soulboy - Post 22 - Whizzer
> Kiashuma - Post 35 - Whizzer
> Pittsy - Post 36 - Whizzer
> Bigoggy - Post 37 - Whizzer
> Danwel - Post 80 - Whizzer
> Wilco - Post 80 - Whizzer
> Dougnorwich - Post 82 - Whizzer
> Alan W - Post 114 - Whizzer
> andspenka - Post 134 - Whizzer
> J036TD - Post 134 - Whizzer
> Farquhar - Post 156 - Johnnyopolis
> JoranRaven - Post 160 - Whizzer
> Golftdi - Post 175 - Whizzer
> * Dooka wanted to spread the love - Post 186**
> * Whizzer told Dooka to choose someone - Post 215**<--- Still not happened.
> Starburst - 216 - Whizzer
> * Whizzer told Spoony to choose someone - Post 218*
> * Spoony Chose Kimo73 - Post 222*
> Kimo73 - Post 222 - Whizzer/Spoony
> Stumpy90 - Post 224 - Whizzer
> *Stumpy90 donated to ArdenVXR - Post 233*
> White Night - Post 270 - Whizzer
> Tightlines - Post 282 - Whizzer
> JJ0063 - Post 366 - Whizzer
> Potter88 - Post 492 - Whizzer
> StoneJedi - Post 500 - 20vKarlos
> Ed_Veedub - 512 - Whizzer/Goodylax
> Welshquattro1 - 519 - Whizzer/Goodylax
> Dubber - Post 539 - Whizzer/Alan W
> Jenks - Post 553 - Whizzer
> Kriminal - Post 553 - Whizzer
> Ferted - Post 554 - Whizzer
> lmc Leeroy - Post 560 - Johnnyopolis
> Pittsy - Post 561 - Johnnyopolis
> Bigoggy - Post 621 - Johnnyopolis
> Shug - Post 637 - Whizzer
> The_Weasel - Post 731 - Whizzer
> mikej857 - Post 744 - Whizzer
> Goodylax - Post 766 - *stumpy90*
> JacobDuBois - Post 777 - Whizzer
> Pittsy - Post 796 - Kiashuma
> JacobDuBois - Post 820 - BradleyMarky
> JJ0063 - Post 990 - Whizzer
> Cole_exclusiv - Post 990 - Whizzer
> Hunty - Post 991 - Whizzer
> StoneJedi - Post 1010 - Kiashuma
> CaptainDuff - Post 1034 - Whizzer
> Cole_exclusiv - Post 1185 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
> RCMM92 - Post 1299 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
> Jenks - Post 1322 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
> Stumpy90 - Post 1330 - Whizzer
> Danwel - Post 1382 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
> Kimo73 - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_170
> Saul - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_70
> JacobDuBois - Post 1457 - Dougnorwich
> APS - Post 1502 - Dougnorwich
> Ferted - Post 1504 - Whizzer
> Pittsy - Post - 1516 - Stumpy90
> Tightlines - Post 1516 - Stumpy90
> JacobDuBois - Post 1563 - 20vKarlos
> Wilco - Post 1593 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
> 20vKarlos - Post 1703 - Whizzer
> Kimo73 - Post 1756 - Wilco
> WhiteRoc_170 - Post 1849 - Kimo
> Goodylax - Post 1873 - Whizzer
> Bigoggy - Post 1898 - StoneJedi
> Pittsy - Post 1939 - StoneJedi
> R14CKE - Post 1986 - Kimo
> Gammachan - Post 2082 - StoneJedi
> Bradleymarky - Post 2106 - WhiteRoc_170
> 20vKarlos - Post 2127 - Kimo73
> Pittsy - Post 2247 - JoranRaven
> JoranRaven - Post 2267 - Dougnorwich
> Bradleymarky - Post 2297 - tightlines
> Jenks - Post 2410 - Chicane
> Bradleymarky - Post 2472 - J306TD
> Polac - Post 2477 - Whizzer
> Pantypoos - Post - 2538 - Whizzer
> Dan_h - Post 2551 - Whizzer
> 5kinner - Post 2551 - Whizzer
> Stumpy90 - Post 2565 - Muzzer42
> J306TD - Post 2771 - Johnnyopolis
> Criptop - Post 2802 - Goodylax
> Stumpy90 - Post 2832 - Whizzer
> Saul - Post 2858 - Whizzer
> Farquhar - Post 2860 - Whizzer
> BradleyMarky - Post 2869 - Whizzer
> Welshquattro - Post 2889 - Whizzer
> Kiashuma - Post 3001 - WHizzer
> Humpers - Post 3132 - Gleemspray
> MarkST - Post 3209 - Muzzer42
> Reece_ - Post 3241 - Whizzer
> Criptop - Post 3348 - Whizzer
> BradleyMarky - Post 3348 - Whizzer
> RottenApple - Post 3692 - Mark ST
> Ferted - Post 3776 - Rollini
> Cole - Post 3939 - Stumpy90
> KNGPN - Post 3939 - Stumpy90
> Pittsy - 3975 - Whizzer
> Nog - 3977 - Whizzer
> J306TD - 3985 - Whizzer
> Muzzer42 - 4046 - Wilco
> Rottenapple - 4063 - Whizzer
> MarkST - 4218 - Whizzer
> Pittsy - 4252 - Whizzer
> bradleymarky - 4283 - Kiashuma
> Saul - 4285 - Kiashuma
> Farquhar - 4346 - Whizzer
> Clancy - 4432 - Sicskate
> Saul - 4539 - Whizzer
> 
> ****I believe that's 107 prizes to date!****
> 
> The above list will be Copied when I get a chance to copy it and update it... It'll usually be later in the evening!
> 
> *Up to date as of 4pm Wednesday 25th Feb*
> 
> Karlos


:thumb:
And me and Whizzer think that my postman has a couple of bucket stickers now ref post 1330 :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

stumpy90 said:


> :thumb:
> And me and Whizzer think that my postman has a couple of bucket stickers now ref post 1330 :lol:


No way! did they not arrive then?

Complete Bar Stewards


----------



## stumpy90

No 
Might just have to buy some off the site instead 



I guess you noticed my edit mid post btw?


----------



## J306TD

Got the damm lurgy


----------



## pajd

Bigoggy said:


> I have been with my gf since i was 18. That was nearly 9 years ago now ! :doublesho no plans to marry tho lol


It doesn't matter what you think! :lol:


----------



## Tsubodai

J306TD said:


> Got the damm lurgy


Same here mate; had it since Sunday and no sign of it shifting yet.


----------



## J306TD

Tsubodai said:


> Same here mate; had it since Sunday and no sign of it shifting yet.


I've had it since Monday. Been wrapped up but still felt cold even at work and that's hot as it's a foundry.


----------



## Tsubodai

J306TD said:


> I've had it since Monday. Been wrapped up but still felt cold even at work and that's hot as it's a foundry.


I've been in the office all week so not too bad luckily but having hot/cold spells & all the associated dizziness etc. Barely got any voice either.

Don't envy you being in a foundry mate


----------



## tightlines

morning all,todays is my friday nice 3 day weekend after today


----------



## bradleymarky

morning all.


----------



## WHIZZER

morning all 

Got a few more airfreshners and some stickers and bits .....


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> morning all
> 
> Got a few more airfreshners and some stickers and bits .....


I`m always up for some stickers and "bits" my megs sticker is looking lonely on my detailing box


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning everyone


----------



## Bigoggy

Gotta love the bits  can never have enough air fresheners and stickers. Been up for 26 hours now so its off to bed for me


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good morning all! :wave: 

Did I see a mention of air Fresheners! Also, after reading through 100 pages of the thread yesterday to catch up, I saw that there were some awesome waxes coming up! 

I get excited every time I open this thread :lol:


----------



## stumpy90

Stickers?! Who said stickers??? ..........


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Morning all  oooo I'd love an air freshner and sticker  (wink wink)


----------



## ferted

WHIZZER said:


> morning all
> 
> Got a few more airfreshners and some stickers and bits .....


Cheer me up Uncle Whizzer, just leaving to go to hospital to find out what surgery they'll be doing on my shoulder


----------



## Tsubodai

Since yesterday afternoon I've convinced myself I want a new (to me) car.
Quite fancy a Volvo S40 R Design or even SE; anybody have experience of them?


----------



## muzzer

Morning all


----------



## APS

Morning all. 
I'm just off to the local dealership to buy two washers. 

Each washer is 16mm external and 8mm internal..... And wait for it....... £7 each PLUS VAT!!! Robbing bar tenders.


----------



## Dougnorwich

hmmmmm so ive been a idiot !!!

Ive got some C2V3 which I now have bottles for, I know I know its taken forever....I had to buy some bottles in the end for this

But I cant remember who it was meant to go to

Can the people that I said Id send it too that haven't had it drop me a pm with your address again.

Thanks and sorry for my slackness


----------



## Pittsy

Wasn't me Douglas


----------



## Dougnorwich

Pittsy said:


> Wasn't me Douglas


whats with the douglas putsy.......


----------



## JacobDuBois

Oooo someone's in trouble


----------



## Pittsy

Dougnorwich said:


> whats with the douglas putsy.......


Swift key on the old phone and it was raining out side so just pressed it


----------



## Pittsy

Putsy or Pudsy


----------



## tightlines

Mrs t got a delivery today while I was at work and the courier said to her it makes a change it's something for you instead of him, it's a bit much the courier notices your spending


----------



## AllenF

So your in the poo then cos she didnt know how much you were getting 
LMAO


----------



## tightlines

trouble is Allen she works from home so she gets my delivery,
I then get a text asking what I've bought, can I open it.
As long as I keep her car clean aswel she's ok with whT I buy


----------



## Clancy

tightlines said:


> trouble is Allen she works from home so she gets my delivery,
> I then get a text asking what I've bought, can I open it.
> As long as I keep her car clean aswel she's ok with whT I buy


You'll know it's bad when you start getting it delivers to work so she don't know


----------



## AllenF

Thats pretty sound then.
At least you got a test car to play on!!!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Clancy said:


> You'll know it's bad when you start getting it delivers to work so she don't know


I work from home! :doublesho I'm stuffed!!! :wall:


----------



## tightlines

AllenF said:


> Thats pretty sound then.
> At least you got a test car to play on!!!!


I do with out her knowing, do you think I could get away with wet sanding being a novice lol


----------



## tightlines

morning all,day off today


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, morning tight


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> morning all,day off today


Lucky you, already done 50 odd hours this week with another 10 today 
Weekend off though after doing a day on each of the last 3 weekends :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

Morning peeps!


----------



## Bigoggy

Good morning and goodnight everybody finished my last night shift so got 4 days off now


----------



## Mark R5

I now have a hose, I used the puppies as target practice earlier haha it works. Daft thing is, they bloody loved it, so it's not quite the punishment I was intending grrr. 

I've taken a few 'before' snaps of the car and providing the weather is like it is today, I'm going to give it a bit of tlc tomorrow. I've been saying it for ages, but for one reason or another (mainly weather) it just hasn't happened.

Fingers crossed. It should be a decent turnaround....


----------



## muzzer

So far this week, i have got a halfrauds pw for my birthday next month, a new extension lead to be able to use said pw, some avalanche snow foam some AF apc and an incredibly filthy car. Hope this weather clears off soon, i have an itch that needs scratching.


----------



## bradleymarky

muzzer42 said:


> So far this week, i have got a halfrauds pw for my birthday next month, a new extension lead to be able to use said pw, some avalanche snow foam some AF apc and an incredibly filthy car. Hope this weather clears off soon, i have an itch that needs scratching.


Forecast is for rain and gale force winds in my region.


----------



## Bigoggy

Had to get my poor staffy max put down today after him being part of the family for 15 years. Totally Devastated


----------



## Jonnybbad

Bigoggy said:


> Had to get my poor staffy max put down today after him being part of the family for 15 years. Totally Devastated


Oh man bad times


----------



## Tsubodai

Bigoggy said:


> Had to get my poor staffy max put down today after him being part of the family for 15 years. Totally Devastated


Really sorry to hear that mate
RIP Max


----------



## Bigoggy

Thanks guys, his legs have been going on him and he looked in pain so it was for the best.


----------



## Pittsy

Sorry to hear that fella, its heart breaking i know


----------



## tightlines

Bigoggy said:


> Had to get my poor staffy max put down today after him being part of the family for 15 years. Totally Devastated


sad times, RIP max


----------



## Bigoggy

But On a lighter note has anybody mind been blown by the colour of the dress ? I looked and it was white and gold and now its blue and black to me !?!?


----------



## Pittsy

Eh?


----------



## Bigoggy

Do you see black and blue. Or white and gold ?

I saw white and gold now its black and blue its wierd


----------



## Pittsy

Ermm i can see both


----------



## Pittsy

Oh i see, the left hand one....
White and gold, no blue in that at all:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Is the left one white and gold ? Its blue and black to me now


----------



## bradleymarky

Isnt it 2 different people/dresses, the dress on the left has something on the shoulder.


----------



## Bigoggy

The one on the left is the one you should look at the right one doesnt matter. People are seeing different colours. What colour do you see bradley ?


----------



## Pittsy

Looked at it from all angles and its still white and gold


----------



## Bigoggy

Lol ask other people and see what colour they see


----------



## Pittsy

Dresses aside...
The project i am working on is now running well so the lappy is now getting packed away and i have got the weekend off


----------



## Bigoggy

Ooo whats this project then ?


----------



## tightlines

can admin suspened the men talking about dresses please for 2 hours :wave::wave::thumb::lol::lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Bigoggy said:


> The one on the left is the one you should look at the right one doesnt matter. People are seeing different colours. What colour do you see bradley ?


I see white and gold mate, i`m on the Becks so may change later :wave:


----------



## Bigoggy

bradleymarky said:


> I see white and gold mate, i`m on the Becks so may change later :wave:


Haha you wont be able to see anything later


----------



## Bigoggy

tightlines said:


> can admin suspened the men talking about dresses please for 2 hours :wave::wave::thumb::lol::lol:


Im arguing with the mrs about the colour :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Bigoggy said:


> Ooo whats this project then ?


1st production run of new bottles for our major customer :thumb:
(lappy still not packed away)


----------



## Bigoggy

Ooo exciting and rewarding i bet


----------



## Mark R5

Sorry to read the sad news Bigoggy. They are such a big part of the family that want for nothing. All they want to do is love you. I'd be lost without mine and I've only had them 2 months. So 15 years, I feel your pain. 

As for the dress blue for me. Not that I'm that fussed to be fair. I'm sure the Mrs will show me this when she gets in.


----------



## Pittsy

Bigoggy said:


> Ooo exciting and rewarding i bet


I guess so, will be happy when I see them on the shelves so to speak, also had the same customer auditing us this week so it was mega hard 
Weekend off now though


----------



## Bigoggy

Same here got 4 days off and the weather is gonna be crap. Grrr


----------



## Pittsy

Just had a look and Sunday morning looks ok:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Ooo yea it has changed from before


----------



## Kimo

Got the biggest bird **** ever on my car

Really Cba cleaning this weekend but needs doing now I suppose


----------



## Bigoggy

My brother was actualy sick the other day when a big one hit his window. Could see worms and nuts in it. The auto wipers come on and spread it all over lol


----------



## Goodylax

Kimo73 said:


> Got the biggest bird **** ever on my car
> 
> Really Cba cleaning this weekend but needs doing now I suppose


:lol:
Me too, been right next to the door handle all week


----------



## Starburst

Good morning DW's, I hope you're all well.  Hoping to give the car a clean this weekend but the weather forecast doesn't look too good again.


----------



## tightlines

morning starburst morning all,getting my kerbed wheel repaid today


----------



## Pittsy

Morning everyone


----------



## ReetB

I'm not sure if this is the right thread as I haven't read through all of the pages but I have to say that this is without doubt the nicest most friendly forum I've ever had the pleasure of being apart of. 

I say this because I frequent other forums and whenever I talk about detailing I get a lot of heat from people who get quite aggressive and take an over the top anti-detailing stance. Most of the comment I get are:

- Cars are to be driven not cleaned. 

- My car gets cleaned once a year....if it's lucky. This is supported by a photo of some fairy liquid and a Brillo pad

- What does cleaning mean (tongue in cheek). This is normally supported by a photo of their car which is black with dirt and only the number plate wiped off. 

Recently on one forum they proudly started posting photos of their cars in the most horrendous conditions. Covered in gaffer tape or in their garage with ladders leaning across the paint work. Just to be clear, these are nice cars that aren't old bangers. 

Anyway I'm finding myself spending more and more time on here now and I really enjoy it. A far friendlier place to talk about my passion for detailing with decent liked minded people. 

Thank you DW


----------



## Mark R5

All down hill from here ReetB. I only visit two other car forums and both of which have a dedicated 'detailing' section. So whilst they aren't on the same scale as some of us on here, they at least like to keep their car clean. 

Leave them be and enjoy your detailing. Next thing you know, they'll be coming to you for advice...


----------



## muzzer

I used to be a serious part of pistonheads but transfered here full time after it became clear the idiots were running it now. DW is _the_ best car forum that i know of, got some great friends on here :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Onto the driven not cleaned bit ...

I'm going to clean mine, go for a blast with the go pro

Then it'll probably need cleaning again :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Morning all, woke up to some amazing water behaviour this morning!


----------



## Mark R5

JacobDuBois said:


> Morning all, woke up to some amazing water behaviour this morning!


Proof proof proof


----------



## Mark R5

I was going to do the car today, but seeing as it is seriously wazzing it down, I guess it'll have to be the Xbox!


----------



## APS

I live on here, talk audio, a Saab forum and a bike forum and a mini forum. If I was on a forum for all my hobbies I'd be unable to work!!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Mark ST said:


> Proof proof proof


Hahaha


















Pics don't do it justice


----------



## danwel

Beadage!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Porn!! We love bead porn!


----------



## Mark R5

Looks great to me mate!


----------



## ferted

Over 13 hours with no post??


----------



## Crafoo

Bigoggy said:


> Had to get my poor staffy max put down today after him being part of the family for 15 years. Totally Devastated


Bad times man, nothing like losing a dog, especially when you've had them for so long.


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, early start tight?


----------



## Pittsy

Or coming home from the disco?


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> Morning all, early start tight?


No not working today and to old for discos lol,can't sleep so just got up


----------



## Starburst

Sorry for your loss Bigoggy. I was deverstated when we lost our pip (Springer Spaniel) but knowing he had a very good life with us help eased the pain losing him.

Wanted to wash and wax the car today but the rain is on and off here in Barnsley. I've been deciding whether or not to wash her for the last hour or so. :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Looks lovely here this morning, just watching MOTD then getting out there, got some new stuff to try:thumb:


----------



## Starburst

Lucky so and so.


----------



## muzzer

Morning, almost 500 pages and another month ushered in.


----------



## Kimo

Just making brekkie then going boxing

Said it'll rain later so won't be able to wash car ... Annoying


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

My daughters 27th birthday today (god i feel old) but i was young when she was born....


----------



## bradleymarky

Kimo73 said:


> Just making brekkie then going boxing
> 
> Said it'll rain later so won't be able to wash car ... Annoying


Rain and sun here but the wind is the problem :wall:


----------



## tightlines

got sun and wind here, trouble is the man with the van is blocking the side of the house so i think it will be an interior clean today


----------



## Adam16

Pittsy said:


> Looks lovely here this morning, just watching MOTD then getting out there, got some new stuff to try:thumb:


Just thanked your post because my big thumbs are too small for my phone. This is a sign - go buy a lotto ticket now! Haha


----------



## 20vKarlos

I've got 4 steel wheels inside my van and another 5 on the van (including the spare! 

All need refurbishing, so I am hoping I can head outside after lunch and sand 4 down and. Maybe even get them sprayed :thumb: 

We shall see


----------



## Mark R5

Well the sun is shining so you would think great get detailing. Alas, no. The wind speed is nuts. If I'd have used the snowfoam heaven knows where it would have gone, and I don't think the neighbours would be too happy for me to cover their house in foam.

Yet again, another weekend passes me by.


----------



## bradleymarky

Mark ST said:


> Well the sun is shining so you would think great get detailing. Alas, no. The wind speed is nuts. If I'd have used the snowfoam heaven knows where it would have gone, and I don't think the neighbours would be too happy for me to cover their house in foam.
> 
> Yet again, another weekend passes me by.


I ran out in between the rain and put some TFR on the car and let the weather do the rest  the wind has almost dried it now...


----------



## Mark R5

Always a silver lining  I need to do a full decontamination. I've had it since August last year and haven't cleaned it once yet!!


----------



## bradleymarky

Mark ST said:


> Always a silver lining  I need to do a full decontamination. I've had it since August last year and haven't cleaned it once yet!!


Fallout remover will look good running down an orange car. Did mine on Wednesday and used the Topaz polish/sealant/glaze/wax what ever it is and looked pretty good. Only took 20 minutes to do a big car.


----------



## Crafoo

Starburst said:


> Wanted to wash and wax the car today but the rain is on and off here in Barnsley. I've been deciding whether or not to wash her for the last hour or so.


Has it rained this morning? Looks like it's been a really nice day so far, you must have been up far earlier than me lol.


----------



## Pittsy

Car done, taking miss P to sainsburys, gotta write a review, watch the rugby then cook a roast, brilliant day:thumb:


----------



## tightlines

sat on my **** waching football for rest of the day may get up no and then to clean the under stairs cupboard


----------



## Bigoggy

Nice day here apart from the 100mph winds. Starting to cloud over now tho.


----------



## Mark R5

bradleymarky said:


> Fallout remover will look good running down an orange car. Did mine on Wednesday and used the Topaz polish/sealant/glaze/wax what ever it is and looked pretty good. Only took 20 minutes to do a big car.


Ahh mate I've had to sell the Orange beaST. It paid for the deposit for my house. So unfortunately it's a 53 plate Focus Ghia.

Coincidentally I fell out of love with detailing when I sold the ST. Going to force myself back in to it. Just need decent weather for it. As Bigoggy says lovely sunny day just daft wind speeds.

It's in need of some TLC so I'm looking forward to getting stuck in to see the before and after.


----------



## Jonnybbad

nice day here so glad I washed mine yesterday then went out in the pouring rain not


----------



## bradleymarky

Mark ST said:


> Ahh mate I've had to sell the Orange beaST. It paid for the deposit for my house. So unfortunately it's a 53 plate Focus Ghia.
> 
> Coincidentally I fell out of love with detailing when I sold the ST. Going to force myself back in to it. Just need decent weather for it. As Bigoggy says lovely sunny day just daft wind speeds.
> 
> It's in need of some TLC so I'm looking forward to getting stuck in to see the before and after.


House is the priority mate, nicer cars will come if you dont have a lot of kids


----------



## Kimo

Anyone's keys a bit bare?

Like green things?


----------



## chrisgreen

I like green things


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I love green things


----------



## Kimo

What about the brand of green things


----------



## muzzer

The only green things i like are edible, veg and fruit and the like.


----------



## tightlines

dont like broad beans


----------



## Bigoggy

I dnt like veg or fruit lol only green thing i used to like was illegal hahaha


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> The only green things i like are edible, veg and fruit and the like.


What about the juice from other things


----------



## chrisgreen

I like those green Innocent smoothies, the one with no banana in. 

They work really well with tequila as well.


----------



## J306TD

Kimo73 said:


> What about the brand of green things


Bogies? Haha


----------



## Bigoggy

Is it the juice from an extinct bird kimo ?


----------



## Kimo

Bigoggy said:


> Is it the juice from an extinct bird kimo ?


Something like that

Seems pretty dead anyway


----------



## jenks

I like green dodo juice key ring things


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning


----------



## Pittsy

Not so keen on green tbh


----------



## ferted

Morning peeps
My keys are bare,just the key and plipper on a ring 
Also I like green things


----------



## Bigoggy

Morning peeps. The sky is blue today......... But halestones are falling


----------



## Tsubodai

Bigoggy said:


> Morning peeps. The sky is blue today......... But halestones are falling


And a few flurries of snow too on the drive into town.


----------



## Bigoggy

I think im going to have it out with this brittish weather soon haha it needs a sorting out


----------



## bradleymarky

Been snowing most of the morning so far. Back to work after 9 days off


----------



## muzzer

Bright sunshine here but blooming cold and blowing a gale


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok I think I am going to put together another package today .....


----------



## muzzer

Woohoo someone is going to be very lucky soon, good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Crafoo

Everyone likes a nice package


----------



## tightlines

Good luck all


----------



## Sicskate

Finish work in an hour, might have to get the buckets out


----------



## cole_scirocco

Sicskate said:


> Finish work in an hour, might have to get the buckets out


I filled mine with shampoo, started snowing so leaving it til tomorrow now.


----------



## Bigoggy

I been garage and hit mine up with some verso and the jetwash. Want to go out in a min and try some hulk smash wax while the sun is out


----------



## WHIZZER

now how should I do this one ....


----------



## muzzer

Why not suggest the first person to make you laugh like a hyena gets the prize, or the first person to post a picture of their detailing that impresses you. There are many ways it can be done :thumb:


----------



## jenks

I reckon the person who's post is number 4981 should win


----------



## Sicskate

Me me me


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

This photo might make you laugh whizzer  it sure made me when I saw it on the TV the other week


----------



## Bigoggy

The title or that the woman on the right looks like she has no pants on


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

The woman! Definately made me look twice although the title is still weird!! Haha


----------



## Bigoggy

Lol is my mum sleeping with my aunties uncles nans mates dog will be the next one. And jezza looks like hes having a good old sniff there


----------



## Pittsy

Evening all, rubbish day... 
Really glad to be home :thumb:
Missed anything exciting?


----------



## Pittsy

She has no pants on???


----------



## Bigoggy

Atleast she shaved :lol:


----------



## jenks

That t shirt dress is way too short!


----------



## Pittsy

Feeling a little queezy


----------



## Bigoggy

So is jezza hahaha he is getting a wiff there i tell you


----------



## Bigoggy

Just seen this which made me laugh out loud



When you think you will fit..... But you dont. And the laugh hahaha


----------



## ferted

OMG who in their right mind watches JK??


----------



## Goodylax

I think that's just her belly roll, that is sagging down into her crotch.


----------



## muzzer

That is just wrong on so many levels i cant begin to count them


----------



## ferted

Goodylax said:


> I think that's just her belly roll, that is sagging down into her crotch.


:doublesho


----------



## Kimo

Anyone wait this key ring or not lol


----------



## ferted

Kimo73 said:


> Anyone wait this key ring or not lol


Me if that's ok?


----------



## ferted

Yay post 5k!!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

ferted said:


> Yay post 5k!!


Haha woo!!!


----------



## ferted

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Haha woo!!!


Well that's got to be worth a nice prize??


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

ferted said:


> Well that's got to be worth a nice prize??


Too right pal! What a great reason to win a prize!


----------



## Mark R5

Haha damnit. Had my eye on that little nugget 50 posts ago. Ahh well at least it's going to a Leicester fan


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, amazing 5k posts to this


----------



## Pittsy

Morning Tight, morning all...:wave:
Better make that 5006 then


----------



## Mark R5

Morning all. I've had a lie in by normal standards but still hate earlies.


----------



## jenks

Morning mark, I'm off to bed now, I hate late nights!


----------



## Bigoggy

Some of us where up at 5 for work


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Morning all  5k is a massive achievement  big enough for some air fresheners and stickers to be given away???


----------



## WHIZZER

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Morning all  5k is a massive achievement  big enough for some air fresheners and stickers to be given away???


ill send you a sticker or an airfreshner if you send me your address


----------



## ferted

WHIZZER said:


> ill send you a sticker or an airfreshner if you send me your address


Is that me for post 5K or Jinjoh_Ninjoh for his comment ??


----------



## WHIZZER

ferted said:


> Is that me for post 5K or Jinjoh_Ninjoh for his comment ??


ferted what you like !!!! go on then ill send you one of the new stickers !!!- but you have to post a picture of it on the car or ill stop sending stuff out .... :devil:


----------



## ferted

WHIZZER said:


> ferted what you like !!!! go on then ill send you one of the new stickers !!!- but you have to post a picture of it on the car or ill stop sending stuff out .... :devil:


I've got one of the holographic ones if that's what you mean?
I id post a pic of me in that DW beanie you sent!!


----------



## Pittsy

ferted said:


> I've got one of the holographic ones if that's what you mean?
> I id post a pic of me in that DW beanie you sent!!


On the car???


----------



## WHIZZER

ferted said:


> I've got one of the holographic ones if that's what you mean?
> I id post a pic of me in that DW beanie you sent!!


nope a new round one !


----------



## Bigoggy

Bored bored bored in work. Is anybody doing any car cleaning today ?


----------



## Pittsy

Nope stuck at work...
0600 - 1630 all week, long hours yet again because i am covering one of my collegues who has broken his arm


----------



## muzzer

500 plus pages!! Who knew it would go this far


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

muzzer42 said:


> 500 plus pages!! Who knew it would go this far


That's some going that!!


----------



## Bigoggy

And still going strong muzzer


----------



## ferted

WHIZZER said:


> nope a new round one !


OOOOH now that I would like,if it's ok Mr Whizzer?


----------



## WHIZZER

ferted said:


> OOOOH now that I would like,if it's ok Mr Whizzer?


come on im waiting for your address


----------



## Jack

How's everyone today? I can't believe it's only Tuesday, a 7 month old baby who has the cold and is teething = no sleep for 3 days, think if I blink I'll fall asleep at my desk


----------



## ferted

WHIZZER said:


> come on im waiting for your address


PM sent, thanks Mr Whizzer
I promise I'll post a pic of it on my car


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good morning fellow Detailing crazies!

Glad to see we've reached 500 pages! now lets get others involved with the generosity :thumb:
We can't expect Whizzer to take this thread to 1000 pages single handedly

Once all of the Gear in my Donation sales thread has gone, I shall post another Competition myself 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356797

Karlos


----------



## stumpy90

Whizzer..... this might be a silly question but are all the t-shirts and hoodies etc in stock? My Mrs is fed up with me detailing in my nice t-shirts and I'm loving the look of a few of those.


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> Whizzer..... this might be a silly question but are all the t-shirts and hoodies etc in stock? My Mrs is fed up with me detailing in my nice t-shirts and I'm loving the look of a few of those.


I believe you can get them for sure :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Karlos did you get my parcel?

Never heard back from you


----------



## Bigoggy

I have about 30pairs of black nitrile gloves i can give away later when im home from work. Might do them in sets of 10 pairs if anybody would like some. Il think of a little quiz for them


----------



## stumpy90

They're no good for me........ I'm from suffolk


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> Karlos did you get my parcel?
> 
> Never heard back from you


Sorry bud, I did post it, you must have missed it 

This page - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353545&page=484


----------



## Bigoggy

stumpy90 said:


> They're no good for me........ I'm from suffolk


Well you could use them for strangling then


----------



## Jonnybbad

dammit miss my delivery of Glamour


----------



## Bigoggy

Ooo just been told my bit of phaenna has arived from obsession. Might have to sneek home on my break to pick it up


----------



## muzzer

Bigoggy said:


> And still going strong muzzer


Indeed it is, i might have a think about another competition soon, just need to check something out at work first.


----------



## stonejedi

Jonnybbad said:


> dammit miss my delivery of Glamour


SNAP!!!Hope it gets to me in one piece.SJ.


----------



## muzzer

As long as i get back from my honeymoon in one piece, i am getting a t shirt with legendary thread starter for Wax Stock :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Jonnybbad said:


> dammit miss my delivery of Glamour


Mines turned up, luckily my daughter was ill today so didnt go to college or i would have missed the postman 

Smells lovely :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

You'll all love glamour


----------



## Kimo

20vKarlos said:


> Sorry bud, I did post it, you must have missed it
> 
> This page - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353545&page=484


No worries.

Just didn't want it to have gone walkies lol


----------



## Crafoo

bradleymarky said:


> luckily my daughter was ill today


Lol!!


----------



## Bigoggy

Arrived today thanks to jay


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning...


----------



## Jonnybbad

First day back at work


----------



## Bigoggy

Not a good sign when you get to work and the man on your machine last night looks like hes going to cry hahaha heeere we go !


----------



## J306TD

Bigoggy said:


> Not a good sign when you get to work and the man on your machine last night looks like hes going to cry hahaha heeere we go !


Haha let the fun times begin. Those days are normally the best though


----------



## Mikej857

Bigoggy said:


> Arrived today thanks to jay


A great wax with awesome results


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Bigoggy said:


> Not a good sign when you get to work and the man on your machine last night looks like hes going to cry hahaha heeere we go !


Haha where do you work mate?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Good morning all! Woo it's "HUMP" day haha


----------



## Bigoggy

Its always a laugh here mate and the fella i work with is a funny guy. Got to tame this beast now


----------



## Bigoggy

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Haha where do you work mate?


Im a print finisher matey


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Bigoggy said:


> Im a print finisher matey


Ahh nice one,
I'm a sparky but my company do a lot of work for an ink making factory called Inx, rather similar set up to your place 
You just reminded me of every time I turn up there, they all look as if they are going to cry haha.


----------



## Bigoggy

Haha not me im allllways happy  mostly when im clocking out to go home  but thats over 11 hours away. my dad is a mech engineer in here too. I enjoy the mechanical side of the machine its a nice peice of kit. Churns out 32k mags an hour


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Wow that's some going from that machine!


----------



## Pittsy

Nice looking kit Big... 
32k mags PH, that is alot, my fastest machine pumps out 24k bottles per hour and i thought that was fast:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Yep she is the mclaren of stitchers haha. It does go upto 40k but bolts start flying off at you and it sounds like a steam train


----------



## muzzer

In a fit of generousity i have decided to offer my practice bonnet to whoever wants it. The only stipulation is you have to come collect it. It's a silver focus bonnet, been used to practice machine polishing and wet sanding.


----------



## bradleymarky

muzzer42 said:


> In a fit of generousity i have decided to offer my practice bonnet to whoever wants it. The only stipulation is you have to come collect it. It's a silver focus bonnet, been used to practice machine polishing and wet sanding.


location would help


----------



## Shug

bradleymarky said:


> location would help


His location does say on the fringes of reality so I can only assume he's hanging around the offices of the managers here.


----------



## muzzer

Shug said:


> His location does say on the fringes of reality so I can only assume he's hanging around the offices of the managers here.


If someone wants it then they only have to pm me to find out exact details but i'm in North Hertfordshire.


----------



## cole_scirocco

It's my birthday today!


----------



## tightlines

happy birthday cole


----------



## Crafoo

Have a good day....what's left of it


----------



## cole_scirocco

Thanks guys, it's beer o clock.


----------



## Tsubodai

Happy Birthday cole:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Happy birthday mate.


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, morning all.
Happy belated Birthday Cole :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Night all


----------



## WHIZZER

small parcel made up - 

So make a list and ill choose later today ...

copy and paste 
1
2
3
4
5


----------



## polac5397

1 polac5397 
2
3
4
5


----------



## Jonnybbad

Add me plz


----------



## Kimo

Me too please


----------



## polac5397

1 polac5397 
2 jonnybbad
3 kimo73
4
5


----------



## Pittsy

1 polac5397 
2 jonnybbad
3 kimo73
4 Pittsy
5


----------



## Rabidracoon28

1 polac5397 
2 jonnybbad
3 kimo73
4 Pittsy
5 Rabidracoon28


----------



## cole_scirocco

1 polac5397 
2 jonnybbad
3 kimo73
4 Pittsy
5 Rabidracoon28
6 Cole_Exclusiv


----------



## Greboth

1 polac5397 
2 jonnybbad
3 kimo73
4 Pittsy
5 Rabidracoon28
6 Cole_Exclusiv
7 Greboth


----------



## scottk7

1 polac5397 
2 jonnybbad
3 kimo73
4 Pittsy
5 Rabidracoon28
6 Cole_Exclusiv
7 Greboth
8 Scottk7


----------



## Farquhar

1 polac5397 
2 jonnybbad
3 kimo73
4 Pittsy
5 Rabidracoon28
6 Cole_Exclusiv
7 Greboth
8 Scottk7 
9 Farquhar


----------



## polac5397

don't want to rain on anyones parade but wasn't it 5 spaces??


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1 polac5397 

2 jonnybbad

3 kimo73

4 Pittsy

5 Rabidracoon28

6 Cole_Exclusiv

7 Greboth

8 Scottk7 

9 Farquhar
10. Jinjoh_ninjoh


----------



## Tsubodai

1 polac5397 

2 jonnybbad

3 kimo73

4 Pittsy

5 Rabidracoon28

6 Cole_Exclusiv

7 Greboth

8 Scottk7 

9 Farquhar
10. Jinjoh_ninjoh

11 Tsubodai


----------



## gammachan

1 polac5397 

2 jonnybbad

3 kimo73

4 Pittsy

5 Rabidracoon28

6 Cole_Exclusiv

7 Greboth

8 Scottk7 

9 Farquhar
10. Jinjoh_ninjoh

11 Tsubodai

12 gammachan


----------



## bradleymarky

1 polac5397 

2 jonnybbad

3 kimo73

4 Pittsy

5 Rabidracoon28

6 Cole_Exclusiv

7 Greboth

8 Scottk7 

9 Farquhar

10. Jinjoh_ninjoh

11 Tsubodai

12 gammachan

I should stop taking my kids to school and i wont miss any comps..


----------



## muzzer

polac5397 said:


> don't want to rain on anyones parade but wasn't it 5 spaces??


Yep, WHIZZER put five spaces down, so if you aren't in the first five then sadly you are out of luck.


----------



## Bigoggy

Looks like he was just starting a list


----------



## J306TD

Bigoggy said:


> Looks like he was just starting a list


I thought the same


----------



## WHIZZER

polac5397 said:


> don't want to rain on anyones parade but wasn't it 5 spaces??


nope the more the merrier :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

1 polac5397 

2 jonnybbad

3 kimo73

4 Pittsy

5 Rabidracoon28

6 Cole_Exclusiv

7 Greboth

8 Scottk7 

9 Farquhar

10. Jinjoh_ninjoh

11 Tsubodai

12 gammachan

13 bradleymarky


----------



## muzzer

How about that! Its not often i'm right but i'm wrong again.


----------



## Clancy

1 polac5397*

2 jonnybbad

3 kimo73

4 Pittsy

5 Rabidracoon28

6 Cole_Exclusiv

7 Greboth

8 Scottk7*

9 Farquhar

10. Jinjoh_ninjoh

11 Tsubodai

12 gammachan

13 bradleymarky

14 clancy


----------



## Bigoggy

1 polac5397*

2 jonnybbad

3 kimo73

4 Pittsy

5 Rabidracoon28

6 Cole_Exclusiv

7 Greboth

8 Scottk7*

9 Farquhar

10. Jinjoh_ninjoh

11 Tsubodai

12 gammachan

13 bradleymarky

14 clancy

15 bigoggy


----------



## tightlines

I've won a couple of weeks hints so going to give this a miss,good luck all


----------



## bradleymarky

muzzer42 said:


> How about that! Its not often i'm right but i'm wrong again.


You`ll make a fine Moderator one day


----------



## WHIZZER

bradleymarky said:


> You`ll make a fine Moderator one day


might demote him !


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> might demote him !


Looks like you already have :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> might demote him !


:lol::lol:


----------



## J306TD

1 polac5397
2 jonnybbad
3 kimo73
4 Pittsy
5 Rabidracoon28
6 Cole_Exclusiv
7 Greboth
8 Scottk7
9 Farquhar
10. Jinjoh_ninjoh
11 Tsubodai
12 gammachan
13 bradleymarky
14 clancy
15 bigoggy
16. J306TD


----------



## Jack

1 polac5397
2 jonnybbad
3 kimo73
4 Pittsy
5 Rabidracoon28
6 Cole_Exclusiv
7 Greboth
8 Scottk7
9 Farquhar
10. Jinjoh_ninjoh
11 Tsubodai
12 gammachan
13 bradleymarky
14 clancy
15 bigoggy
16. J306TD 
17. Jack


----------



## bradleymarky

Suppose i better go to work


----------



## The_Weasel

1 polac5397
2 jonnybbad
3 kimo73
4 Pittsy
5 Rabidracoon28
6 Cole_Exclusiv
7 Greboth
8 Scottk7
9 Farquhar
10. Jinjoh_ninjoh
11 Tsubodai
12 gammachan
13 bradleymarky
14 clancy
15 bigoggy
16. J306TD 
17. Jack
18. The_Weasel


----------



## Pittsy

bradleymarky said:


> Suppose i better go to work


I suppose i had better do some work, only been here since 6


----------



## Goodylax

Morning peeps

1 polac5397
2 jonnybbad
3 kimo73
4 Pittsy
5 Rabidracoon28
6 Cole_Exclusiv
7 Greboth
8 Scottk7
9 Farquhar
10. Jinjoh_ninjoh
11 Tsubodai
12 gammachan
13 bradleymarky
14 clancy
15 bigoggy
16. J306TD 
17. Jack
18. The_Weasel
19. Goodylax


----------



## WHIZZER

Rabidracoon28 said:


> 1 polac5397
> 2 jonnybbad
> 3 kimo73
> 4 Pittsy
> 5 Rabidracoon28


Ok as no 5 was mentioned earlier that's my winner well done Rabid ... :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

WHIZZER said:


> Ok as no 5 was mentioned earlier that's my winner well done Rabid ... :thumb:


Thank you very much Whizzer


----------



## Bigoggy

Well done dude


----------



## Pittsy

Congrats big fella


----------



## gammachan

Congrats


----------



## Jack

Well done


----------



## rottenapple

Congrats


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> might demote him !


This...means...war....
















....and if that fails, then i will have no alternative but to go to the ultimate......


----------



## Tsubodai

Congrats Rabid


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer42 said:


> This...means...war....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and if that fails, then i will have no alternative but to go to the ultimate......


War don's ninja suit ...


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> War don's ninja suit ...


Ohhh goody........







FORWAAAARD!!!!!!


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning again early risers :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Is it that time already


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer42 said:


> Ohhh goody........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORWAAAARD!!!!!!










that will sort the tank ....


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Morning all :wave:

Picking up the new car tomorrow morning and I'm itching to get it, so today is going to drag! :wall:


----------



## J306TD

Haha looks like WW3 has broken out on here


----------



## Mark R5

Did not want to get up today! But it's the last one of the set so a weekend of car cleaning with a mate is on the cards.


----------



## Tsubodai

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Morning all :wave:
> 
> Picking up the new car tomorrow morning and I'm itching to get it, so today is going to drag! :wall:


What you getting mate?


----------



## tightlines

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Morning all :wave:
> 
> Picking up the new car tomorrow morning and I'm itching to get it, so today is going to drag! :wall:


Longest wait ever :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

J306TD said:


> Haha looks like WW3 has broken out on here


nah, just some light hearted hijinks between WHIZZER and i. I shall reply in kind as soon as i get home WHIZZER :thumb:


----------



## Mate

TGIF

Today is a sad day.

My wheel brush has broken whilst washing my car this morning








Brushy

I think i may have applied to much pressed and it snapped.

In other news.

Its Scratchy Friday at work today!!! Lets hope we win Big on the scratch card syndicate we do every week! #ScratchyFriday


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Tsubodai said:


> What you getting mate?


I'm picking up a very clean Mk1 Focus RS :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Nice! What colour?


----------



## AdamC

jenks said:


> Nice! What colour?


Serious lol.

Im happy for you REECE, still miss mine so much.


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer42 said:


> nah, just some light hearted hijinks between WHIZZER and i. I shall reply in kind as soon as i get home WHIZZER :thumb:


Muzzer its to late !!!!










© 20th Century Fox / Lucasfilm


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

jenks said:


> Nice! What colour?


The only colour they come in, Imperial Blue :thumb:



AdamC said:


> Serious lol.
> 
> Im happy for you REECE, still miss mine so much.


Cheers pal, I can't wait to get it home! It's my birthday weekend as well so it's basically a present to myself haha!


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Muzzer its to late !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © 20th Century Fox / Lucasfilm


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tsubodai

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I'm picking up a very clean Mk1 Focus RS :thumb:


Nice One - enjoy!


----------



## muzzer

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I'm picking up a very clean Mk1 Focus RS :thumb:


Not anymore you're not, WHIZZER just annhilated everyone :lol:


----------



## jenks

Just noticed muzzer has been demoted due to this petty feud over world domination!

Not sure what's worse, being dead or " was a moderator"


----------



## muzzer

jenks said:


> Just noticed muzzer has been demoted due to this petty feud over world domination!
> 
> Not sure what's worse, being dead or " was a moderator"


The alleged petty feud started due to me being demoted but at the end of the day i can laugh about it. Being dead kinda sucks though.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

muzzer42 said:


> Not anymore you're not, WHIZZER just annhilated everyone :lol:


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Mate

Im liking the star wars Gifs...some of my favorites here!

ChewieLAD


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

In other news i recieved a little gift of WHIZZER today  








Thanks


----------



## jenks

AdamC said:


> Serious lol.
> 
> Im happy for you REECE, still miss mine so much.


Yes, serious. Sorry didn't have my anorak on and realise ford only offered them in one colour. Henry Ford strikes again, except this time not black( there got my anorak on now)


----------



## Rabidracoon28

This was my "little" gift gratefully received today from the great man Whizzer himself









Thank you very much


----------



## bradleymarky

Rabidracoon28 said:


> This was my "little" gift gratefully received today from the great man Whizzer himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much


Nice haul :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

That is quite an impressive 'little' delivery, once again WHIZZER comes through for someone. :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Wish i had a few more stickers for my detailing box


----------



## Mark R5

bradleymarky said:


> Wish i had a few more stickers for my detailing box


I wish I had ONE for each of my buckets


----------



## Wilco

I wish what I'd won had actually come


----------



## JacobDuBois

Rabidracoon28 said:


> This was my "little" gift gratefully received today from the great man Whizzer himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much


Nice bundle there mate bet you're buzzing


----------



## Rabidracoon28

JacobDuBois said:


> Nice bundle there mate bet you're buzzing


Extremely mate


----------



## Tsubodai

Nice haul that.

I bought one of those Maxolen m/fs on ebay to try out. Haven't used it yet but it seems decent for the money.


----------



## Mark R5

Very nice haul indeed. Whizzer setting the standards as ever :thumb:


----------



## gammachan

Very nice awesome work Whizzer


----------



## Starburst

Morning everyone. :wave:

It's like visiting Santas grotto every time I read this thread.


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all:thumb:


----------



## Farquhar

Morning! ::wave:


----------



## muzzer

Morning, not inpressed with being up before 8 for the 6th day in a row. I get home from work at 2 am.


----------



## Pittsy

I have been up at 4.30 every morning for the last 6 days so this morning I fancied a lie in.... 
4.30 ticks over and I am wide awake


----------



## scoobyboy1

Pittsy said:


> I have been up at 4.30 every morning for the last 6 days so this morning I fancied a lie in....
> 4.30 ticks over and I am wide awake


Set my alarm for this morning for 7am, been wide awake since 6am:wall:

But another 55mins and im outside to start detailing the car


----------



## tightlines

Morning all,


----------



## jenks

muzzer42 said:


> Morning, not inpressed with being up before 8 for the 6th day in a row. I get home from work at 2 am.


What do you do muzzer?


----------



## JacobDuBois

Expensive month. 2 holiday payments car tax and car Waterpump and cambelt


----------



## bradleymarky

JacobDuBois said:


> Expensive month. 2 holiday payments car tax and car Waterpump and cambelt


We got the car tax reminder through, i just did it by direct debit and only cost £9 extra for the year.


----------



## Goodylax

Morning


----------



## J306TD

Goodylax said:


> Morning


Afternoon


----------



## muzzer

jenks said:


> What do you do muzzer?


Warehouse mate but in the food trade so we work the back shift and pick and load the lorries for the following days deliveries.


----------



## Mark R5

Well finally had a day of detailing today. Hopefully same again tomorrow. Oh, also bought a brand spanking new 15 plate Fiesta ST3 in Spirit Blue. Hopefully take delivery of it next Sat. 

In the words of Del Boy "We've had worse days bruv"


----------



## bradleymarky

Mark ST said:


> Well finally had a day of detailing today. Hopefully same again tomorrow. Oh, also bought a brand spanking new 15 plate Fiesta ST3 in Spirit Blue. Hopefully take delivery of it next Sat.
> 
> In the words of Del Boy "We've had worse days bruv"


I thought you were looking at buying a cheap beamer.


----------



## Mark R5

bradleymarky said:


> I thought you were looking at buying a cheap beamer.


I was mate. But the money for that secured this with an affordable monthly rate. So thought why not?


----------



## bradleymarky

Mark ST said:


> I was mate. But the money for that secured this with an affordable monthly rate. So thought why not?


Good on you, its nice to treat yourself :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

bradleymarky said:


> We got the car tax reminder through, i just did it by direct debit and only cost £9 extra for the year.


Yeah was thinking of doing that but I'd much rather have it out of the way so just forked out 125 for the 6 months


----------



## cole_scirocco

Wrote the car off yesterday guys.

Bad way too. Truly gutted


----------



## Pittsy

JacobDuBois said:


> Yeah was thinking of doing that but I'd much rather have it out of the way so just forked out 125 for the 6 months


I did mine monthly too, saves having to fork out a wedge every 6 or 12 months :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

What happened Cole?


----------



## muzzer

cole_exclusiv said:


> Wrote the car off yesterday guys.
> 
> Bad way too. Truly gutted


At least you are ok cole which is the main thing


----------



## Crafoo

cole_exclusiv said:


> Wrote the car off yesterday guys.
> 
> Bad way too. Truly gutted


That's not the best belated birthday gift to ones self is it.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Cheers all.

I didn't appreciate Kimo saying it was the best place for it, being the scrapyard so for that he has gone right down in my books now. He crossed the line with his 'banter'

Long story how it happened.


----------



## Pittsy

cole_exclusiv said:


> Cheers all.
> 
> I didn't appreciate Kimo saying it was the best place for it, being the scrapyard so for that he has gone right down in my books now. He crossed the line with his 'banter'
> 
> Long story how it happened.


Main thing is that you are OK, it's only metal :thumb:
Chin up buddy


----------



## J306TD

cole_exclusiv said:


> Cheers all.
> 
> I didn't appreciate Kimo saying it was the best place for it, being the scrapyard so for that he has gone right down in my books now. He crossed the line with his 'banter'
> 
> Long story how it happened.


Least your oki Cole as that's what matters. A car can be replaced l.

As for Kimo I don't read his comments anymore as they are always disrespectful or trying to cause conflict as he always thinks he's right!


----------



## muzzer

guys, if someone says something that annoys you, you can always mention it to one of the mods(damn you WHIZZER  )


----------



## Jonnybbad

see the pics on instagram cole bad times but as said your ok car can be replaced


----------



## Naddy37

muzzer42 said:


> Warehouse mate but in the food trade so we work the back shift and pick and load the lorries for the following days deliveries.


That would be the worst job on earth for me. I'd be eating all the stock.....


----------



## muzzer

neilos said:


> That would be the worst job on earth for me. I'd be eating all the stock.....


Has to be booked out of stock and so gets booked onto your own account. We do get a discount but even so, a box of 100 burgers is still 60 quid to me


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> guys, if someone says something that annoys you, you can always mention it to one of the mods(damn you WHIZZER  )


Lol

Someone said it on Instagram and I jokingly agreed with them

He has no sense of humour what do ever so cried over it

Hardly an issue


----------



## Kimo

J306TD said:


> Least your oki Cole as that's what matters. A car can be replaced l.
> 
> As for Kimo I don't read his comments anymore as they are always disrespectful or trying to cause conflict as he always thinks he's right!


Flol

You don't even know me

I say my opinion because it's ... My opinion

And I'll continue to do so

Thanks


----------



## Rollini

Kimo73 said:


> Flol
> 
> You don't even know me
> 
> I say my opinion because it's ... My opinion
> 
> And I'll continue to do so
> 
> Thanks


Kinda has a point. 
It's an open medium where you can comment so you have to expect to read stuff that you don't agree with now and again.

Take it on the chin. Most of it is light hearted banter....MOST. :lol:


----------



## Kimo

Rollini said:


> Kinda has a point.
> It's an open medium where you can comment so you have to expect to read stuff that you don't agree with now and again.
> 
> Take it on the chin. Most of it is light hearted banter....MOST. :lol:


It's funny really because what he put in his pm to me is a lot more offensive than anything I've ever said

I've done nothing wrong, if he can't take a joke then that's up to him lol

No idea why people take my posts seriously, can't remember the last time I was serious in my life


----------



## ferted

Sometimes it's better to say nothing


----------



## jenks

Not place for banter when you write a car off. 
Sounds like your out of order Kimo, just admit it.


----------



## Kimo

jenks said:


> Not place for banter when you write a car off.
> Sounds like your out of order Kimo, just admit it.


Hardly out of order

It's a general joke and id expect the same if I done it to mine

Why's it ok for others to say stuff and it's fine and I say it and it's all guns blazing back

Seriously people need to lighten up big time

If I was down in the dumps I'd want a bit of banter to cheer me up


----------



## jenks

I don't know the circumstances behind his car being written off, however when mine was rear ended and written off my sense of humour went awol. At minimum its an inconvenience, but like me you could end up out of pocket and still suffering back spasms 7 years later having only received £1500 compensation which doesn't even get close to feeling like adequate when you can't turn over in bed. 
Think about the bigger picture before making a joke of it or agreeing with others who make a joke of it.


----------



## Kimo

jenks said:


> I don't know the circumstances behind his car being written off, however when mine was rear ended and written off my sense of humour went awol. At minimum its an inconvenience, but like me you could end up out of pocket and still suffering back spasms 7 years later having only received £1500 compensation which doesn't even get close to feeling like adequate when you can't turn over in bed.
> Think about the bigger picture before making a joke of it or agreeing with others who make a joke of it.


He drove into someone on a main road so hardly going to be someone else's fault anyway

But what he's trying to make out about me being some big evil monster was one very light hearted joke

No need to go calling on here at all other than a call for sympathy


----------



## jenks

Got to say this post has now gone off topic from what it was.


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning everyone


----------



## stonejedi

Good morning Pittsy good morning everyone:wave:.I have not been on this thread for a while,but yesterdays bickering needs not ever raise it's ugly head again as it is completely out of place on here,especially as this particular tread has been based on giving and sharing and good vibes,for a minute i thought i was on another site that i use to frequent,where trolling was the name of the the game,Right!!!now i have got that off of my chesti have a Autofinesse sample set to give away just thinking how at the momentpictures as soon as i get out of bed.SJ.


----------



## rottenapple

Yep agree this thread not the place for petty banter or what ever monkeys call disrespecting another hunan being to the enjoyment of others in the jungle. Back to the great thread this is 👍


----------



## Pittsy

Morning SJ, completely echo your comments:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Morning guys. Grey clouds here look like they are about to burst lol. There goes my day cleaning. Fingers crossed for some sun 2moz.


----------



## Bigoggy

Yep totaly right there sj. And oooo sounds good


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.
glad you are Ok Cole.

Pretty dark clouds here so cleaning the car maybe delayed


----------



## Pittsy

I did both of ours yesterday, so off to Bristol today to see the boy:thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, let the good vibes come back


----------



## Kimo

It was about giving good vibes 

He had no right to come on here trying to slate me about something very petty that happened elsewhere 

I've contributed more to this forum than he ever will so im just a bit peeved he's trying to act such a fool about everything 

I did have another big give away lined up to be posted today but I'm seriously having second thoughts with the comments I've received from people who have no idea at all about what actually happened and how small the comment was

All a big do about nothing :/


----------



## Pittsy

I didn't even read the comments but I hope you guys can Bury the hatchet and get on again:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Kimo i have learnt alot about the human condition in my years on this earth,and have found what is trivial to one might be hurtful to another,so i try to be sensitive to people's feelings.The same way you thought that it was a joke to you it seems to me that the other person did not,it is as simple as that really.When i am trying to avoid a free argument i do just that,i avoid it.You are right you do share some good advice and experience with products that you have used and are part of the DW community,so why let this matter alter your thinking?,just try to defuse the situation and not exacerbate it.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

Good words SJ:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Back to lighter subjects... 
I won't be on much today but if anyone wants to enter me into any competitions etc please feel free to do so


----------



## Kimo

If I had said something like 'shame you didn't die' or something then maybe

Someone said 'is that in a scrap yard' and I said 'well looks like that would be the best place for it'

Judging by the fact it's written off it is indeed the best place for it so why the need to start crying on here trying to alienate me is ludicrous tbh

Ah well, some people have nothing better to do I suppose


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Back to lighter subjects...
> I won't be on much today but if anyone wants to enter me into any competitions etc please feel free to do so


You can have an early guess the weight in case I change my mind about running a comp


----------



## bradleymarky

Can we just get on guys. I`m not going to comment on what has been said or shouldnt have been said.
I`m just glad you are OK Cole :thumb: 

I dont want this thread to be locked like so many others are for pointless bickering and name calling...


----------



## Pittsy

Weight of what?


----------



## Mark R5

Pittsy said:


> Weight of what?


Meeeeeeeee


----------



## muzzer

And that is why i don't use snapchat, instagram, twitter etc as it is too easy for people to take offence to innocuous comments. Kimo has a point though, his comments were his opinion and nobody can stop him voicing that. There are people on dw who i would avoid in public purely because of stuff that has been said on here and i have no desire to ever meet them but at the end of the day that is their opinion.

Right , i'm off to open my birthday cards, another year closer to 50 

Have fun guys n girls and play nice.







oh almost forgot, why is DW the best forum ever? you get a happy birthday email from the team


----------



## bradleymarky

muzzer42 said:


> And that is why i don't use snapchat, instagram, twitter etc as it is too easy for people to take offence to innocuous comments. Kimo has a point though, his cokments were his opinion and nobody can stop him voicing that. There are people on dw who i would avoid in public purely because of stuff that has been said on here and i have no desire to ever meet them but at the end of the day that is their opinion.
> 
> Right , i'm off to open my birthday cards, another year closer to 50
> 
> Have fun guys n girls and play nice.
> 
> oh almost forgot, why is DW the best forum ever? you get a happy birthday email from the team


Happy Birthday mate :wave:


----------



## Pittsy

Happy birthday muzzer, have a great day


----------



## Bigoggy

Happy birthday muzzer dude


----------



## Pittsy

Mark ST said:


> Meeeeeeeee


OK.... 
Ermm gotta be careful here
92.6kg


----------



## bradleymarky

Just started spitting here, i`m still going to give it a quick power wash with a bit of TFR.


----------



## Kimo

The problem is that the way I word stuff Is the way that a speak so it may seem that I'm becoming across as a tool or aggresive when really it's just my wording 

People who have met me are the ones I get on with really well on here as they know what I'm like and know where I'm coming from or trying to say

I'm not ever trying to start an argument just voice MY opinion which can never be wrong as there is no right or wrong answer


----------



## tightlines

raining here today, looks like xbox morning


----------



## Kimo

We have sun but I'm going boxing for 2 hours

Guaranteed it'll be raining when I get home.

3 weeks of **** all over the car and I'm away next week so really could do with a clean :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> We have sun but I'm going boxing for 2 hours
> 
> Guaranteed it'll be raining when I get home.
> 
> 3 weeks of **** all over the car and I'm away next week so really could do with a clean :lol:


3 weeks of dirt how do you cope. Mine had 4 days and I had to clean it in the beautiful sun yesterday


----------



## muzzer

Kimo73 said:


> The problem is that the way I word stuff Is the way that a speak so it may seem that I'm becoming across as a tool or aggresive when really it's just my wording
> 
> People who have met me are the ones I get on with really well on here as they know what I'm like and know where I'm coming from or trying to say
> 
> I'm not ever trying to start an argument just voice MY opinion which can never be wrong as there is no right or wrong answer


I keep getting told i'm a grumpy b'stard just because i don't smile and jump around. Just because i'm not smiling or jumping around doesn't mean i'm grumpy, that's just the way i am


----------



## stonejedi

.SJ.


----------



## muzzer

stonejedi said:


> .SJ.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

Right!,i have made up a little AutoFinesse sampler bundle (No pictures yet i am afraid)for someone to have,my only stipulation's being is that who ever wins post a picture up on this thread of there winnings and if you have tried AF products before that you give someone who has not a chance to win it and see just what they have been missing,if that makes senseAlso i would like a review done of all products in my AutoFinesse bundle.I think that it is only fair to give credit where it is due to one of the best detailing companies that i have personally dealt with,i would hope that all members agree that AutoFinesse are one of if not the most Generous company that support DW and its members with weekly comps and review panels with free products etc....So here we goAll you have to do to win this bundle is,Guess which country me and my wife was married in,one guess per post per hour.Good luck to all.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

Australia


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Mexico


----------



## R14CKE

Very kind offer .... Iv been to busy to run a comp but will do soonest.

Cyprus??


----------



## gammachan

Monaco


----------



## Mark R5

Pittsy said:


> OK....
> Ermm gotta be careful here
> 92.6kg


Not even close me ode 

Happy Birthday Muzzer.


----------



## Mark R5

Greece. Very kind offer there too.


----------



## stonejedi

A list of products in my bundle just to wet your appetite is:
Applicator pad.
Microfibre.
A pair of *BLACK MAMBA GLOVES*.
Auto Finesse *LATHER*.
Auto Finesse *TRIPPLE*.
Auto Finesse *IRON OUT*.
Auto Finesse *ULTRA GLAZE*.
Auto Finesse *REVIVE*.
Auto Finesse *AIRFRESHNER*.
Auto Finesse *SPIRIT WAX*.








.SJ.


----------



## Bigoggy

Id want that just for the air freshener !!!! I love those ones, my favourite smell ever. Only get them with orders tho . Great bundle that sj !!!! Top guy


----------



## stonejedi

Bigoggy said:


> Id want that just for the air freshener !!!! I love those ones, my favourite smell ever. Only get them with orders tho . Great bundle that sj !!!! Top guy


I will have a look in my shed i am pretty sure that i have a few more,if i find them i will send you one.SJ.


----------



## dan_h

Jamaica


----------



## Bigoggy

stonejedi said:


> I will have a look in my shed i am pretty sure that i have a few more,if i find them i will send you one.SJ.


:doublesho:argie: ive had two in the car for ages they lost their smell now but i do hold them to my nose for a faint whiff when i get in. I just cant throw them away lol. That would be brill mate !!!


----------



## bradleymarky

Barbados.


----------



## J306TD

New Zealand


----------



## gammachan

Belgium


----------



## dillinja999

england


----------



## rottenapple

Italy, very generous sj 👍


----------



## stonejedi

bradleymarky said:


> Barbados.


WE HAVE A WINNER:thumb: The best day of my life:argie:It's where my parents are from and it was a pleasure getting married out there in my parents garden.








Congrats mate pm me your address and i will get your prize sent out to you.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

Bigoggy said:


> :doublesho:argie: ive had two in the car for ages they lost their smell now but i do hold them to my nose for a faint whiff when i get in. I just cant throw them away lol. That would be brill mate !!!


I Found one:thumbm me your address buddy and i will get it sent out to you.SJ.


----------



## Mark R5

Awesome. Congrats mate.


----------



## Bigoggy

Wow thats cool sj. I only have family in germany lol. But do love going there. 

Mr markey you should be winning the lotto soon ! Very lucky guy  well done matey


----------



## bradleymarky

stonejedi said:


> I Found one:thumbm me your address buddy and i will get it sent out to you.SJ.


Cool :thumb: It was where my brother got married so that gave me the idea.


----------



## tightlines

Nice prize well done


----------



## bradleymarky

Bigoggy said:


> Wow thats cool sj. I only have family in germany lol. But do love going there.
> 
> Mr markey you should be winning the lotto soon ! Very lucky guy  well done matey


LUCKY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you havent seen my Wife


----------



## Bigoggy

bradleymarky said:


> LUCKY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you havent seen my Wife


:lol:


----------



## gammachan

Congrats


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Morning everybody and congrats to the winner of yesterday's comp  very nice prize you won there


----------



## Mark R5

Morning all. Up early, nice and sunny = detailing! I was rudely interrupted yesterday with a huge 3 hour downpour of rain so will finish off from where I left off.

Oh and I'm 1 day closer to my new motor


----------



## Kimo

Never did clean my car

****ed down all
Afternoon


----------



## bradleymarky

I was going to get the vac out and a detailing brush and do the inside of the car this morning, just started raining AGAIN....


----------



## muzzer

Morning all, dry and sunny here


----------



## Kimo

It's lovely weather 

Now I'm at work

Looks like another 2 weekends I'll be busy too so 5 weeks of dirt when i finally clean it in 2 weeks lol


----------



## Bigoggy

Rain and wind today here. Been trying for about 3 weeks to do my brothers car


----------



## Mark R5

Well I was interrupted yesterday with the weather and the blinking thing has done it again. Luckily I managed to get a coat of cherry glaze on there. Was intending to use the ODK Glamour but still not had mine yet. So might have to settle for something else I have in my little collection.....when the weather improves of course....


----------



## Crafoo

Lashing it down and windy here, I need to go outside soon and change some backup tapes at work, I'm holding off as long as possible hoping it'll pass


----------



## Bigoggy

Been waiting to try the phaenna i got from jay at obsession. Want to use it so bad but seem to have crap weather all day then it clears up just before dark.


----------



## Mark R5

Bigoggy said:


> Been waiting to try the phaenna i got from jay at obsession. Want to use it so bad but seem to have crap weather all day then it clears up just before dark.


Yeah did this to me yesterday. I swear He's up there looking down at us and laughing!


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning everyone:wave:


----------



## danwel

Morning


----------



## tightlines

Morning


----------



## Bigoggy

Morning


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Morning everyone, another cold damp morning over in greater Manchester!


----------



## Bigoggy

But the sun is out !!! Its actualy out !!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good morning peeps


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all. Just on my break at work after starting at 5am. 
nice and sunny so far..


----------



## muzzer

Morning all, The Tank is in for its M.O.T. today so wish me luck


----------



## Clancy

Can't decide if I want to wash the car or not, due to rain all week but it's lovely today


----------



## J306TD

Clancy said:


> Can't decide if I want to wash the car or not, due to rain all week but it's lovely today


Do it. Then post the beading shots


----------



## JJ0063

The BMW is going! It's making way for another Astra J as of Saturday. Now to find something nice to use on the black paint!


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Do it. Then post the beading shots


I had a nice one this morning :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Nice beadage:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Crafoo

I see this Sundays top gear has been cancelled then, Clarkson at it again.


----------



## Bigoggy

Woohoo got my wheels going in next monday for a refurb and high gloss black finish. £160 for all 4


----------



## Bigoggy

Some damn round beads those pittsy


----------



## Tsubodai

Bigoggy said:


> Woohoo got my wheels going in next monday for a refurb and high gloss black finish. £160 for all 4


Where was that mate?
I might be looking for somewhere in the near future.


----------



## Bigoggy

Birkenhead powdercoating. There were a few cars outside with their wheels done that looked great too


----------



## Mark R5

Lovely beading there!!

I'm off to bed very shortly. Up at 5am for a little jaunt to Laaaaandan. Going to be one long day, but hey, think of the overtime!!


----------



## Tsubodai

Bigoggy said:


> Birkenhead powdercoating. There were a few cars outside with their wheels done that looked great too


Wrong side of the river for me then but one to keep in mind. Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Tsubodai said:


> Wrong side of the river for me then but one to keep in mind. Cheers:thumb:


No worries mate. Il post pics when there done and show you what they are finished like. Not lived over this side long used to live near john lennon airport


----------



## Tsubodai

Bigoggy said:


> No worries mate. Il post pics when there done and show you what they are finished like. Not lived over this side long used to live near john lennon airport


Cheer mate.
I used to work out of an office up that way years ago but I'm a north-ender myself


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Another lovely bright sunny day here, always the same when i have to work..


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all, same here Bradley


----------



## Bigoggy

Same here to  the weather is mocking me !!


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, bright and sunny here too, got plans for the cars this weekend no doubt the weather will change or some one will block access up the side of the house again


----------



## WHIZZER

Well first time I had a bet on Cheltenham yesterday and I won ...... yehhhhh


----------



## danwel

Morning all, seem to be on a bit of a downer today for some reason. Counting the days down it il Tuesday when I get to go home


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys. Looks miserable outside. Least it's not raining yet


----------



## Bigoggy

WHIZZER said:


> Well first time I had a bet on Cheltenham yesterday and I won ...... yehhhhh


How much did you win dude ? And what will you spend it on


----------



## muzzer

Nice to see WHIZZER getting a win after all his generosity on this thread. :thumb:

On a slightly less jolly note, might not be around for a day or two, had to have the family dog put to sleep last night due to very large tumour on his liver. Bless him, he will be missed


----------



## Pittsy

Sorry to hear that Muzzer, feeling for you mate...


----------



## Bigoggy

Sorry to hear that muzz. Had to do the same thing a few weeks ago. Its really not nice


----------



## J306TD

So sorry Muzzer. It's such a shame when we have to lose pets as they become a big part of our lives


----------



## tightlines

Sad times muzzer


----------



## Mark R5

Sorry to hear that muzzer. RIP


----------



## muzzer

The thing is, he was a cross(staffie and lab) so he should have died years ago, so the fact he got to 13 years old is a major bonus but as i am sure you can imagine my other half and her kids are devastated. 

Anyway, lets not dwell on sad things and i am immensely greatful to everyone for your support, it's what makes DW the best forum around.


----------



## WHIZZER

Bigoggy said:


> How much did you win dude ? And what will you spend it on


£70 :thumb: - The Mrs



muzzer42 said:


> Nice to see WHIZZER getting a win after all his generosity on this thread. :thumb:
> 
> On a slightly less jolly note, might not be around for a day or two, had to have the family dog put to sleep last night due to very large tumour on his liver. Bless him, he will be missed


Sorry to hear this bud


----------



## Bigoggy

Niice ! She will be happy . Might have a bet on the f1 this weekend.


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all


----------



## danwel

Morning, another day another dollar plus another day closer to,home time Tuesday.


----------



## WHIZZER

morning I feel a sticker giveaway today ..... the new round version !


----------



## Tsubodai

danwel said:


> Morning, another day another dollar plus another day closer to,home time Tuesday.


Do you work away mate or are you in jail?


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> morning I feel a sticker giveaway today ..... the new round version !


If you are offering...


----------



## Mark R5

WHIZZER said:


> morning I feel a sticker giveaway today ..... the new round version !


Only too happy to help out Whizzer


----------



## WHIZZER

ok then u two send me your address 's


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> ok then u two send me your address 's


Thank you very much uncle Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## Farquhar

WHIZZER said:


> morning I feel a sticker giveaway today ..... the new round version !


I would be more than willing to help out here!


----------



## WHIZZER

Farquhar said:


> I would be more than willing to help out here!


I believ you won the Autofinish competition - have you checked !


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys. Another wet start to the day here


----------



## Bigoggy

I need a nice dw sticker for our little merseyside meet coming up. Going to get a holo one for the back window and maybe try and coax the mrs into geting me a dw hoodie


----------



## Bigoggy

J306TD said:


> Morning guys. Another wet start to the day here


Weather is looking crap all wrek on the forecast


----------



## Bigoggy

Do you have any stickers to go where my tax disc was on the inside of windscreen whizz ?


----------



## Kimo

Bigoggy said:


> Do you have any stickers to go where my tax disc was on the inside of windscreen whizz ?


Why are people doing that a lot?

Looks a lot cleaner with nothing there


----------



## WHIZZER

Bigoggy said:


> Do you have any stickers to go where my tax disc was on the inside of windscreen whizz ?


working on that


----------



## WHIZZER

Bigoggy said:


> I need a nice dw sticker for our little merseyside meet coming up. Going to get a holo one for the back window and maybe try and coax the mrs into geting me a dw hoodie


go on then send me your address


----------



## Bigoggy

Kimo73 said:


> Why are people doing that a lot?
> 
> Looks a lot cleaner with nothing there


Says the man with an odk spat on the back lol . It doesnt bother me it being in bottom corner my screen is quite big so it doesnt get in the way. want to put a dw sticker on but dont want any on side windows. Il have one on the back at the bottom of window and on front in very bottom corner.


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Kimo

Bigoggy said:


> Says the man with an odk spat on the back lol . It doesnt bother me it being in bottom corner my screen is quite big so it doesnt get in the way. want to put a dw sticker on but dont want any on side windows. Il have one on the back at the bottom of window and on front in very bottom corner.


Nah I mean in the front window, everyone was buzzing when they could take the disc out but now everyone's putting sticker there ha

My odk splat is cool haha


----------



## danwel

Tsubodai said:


> Do you work away mate or are you in jail?


Definitely feels like jail sometimes


----------



## Bigoggy

I kinda like having my sticker there and my little gtechniq one looks lonely now haha. 

Yea i like the spat dude ive got a bouncers one. Just dont know where to put it yet


----------



## Bigoggy

danwel said:


> Definitely feels like jail sometimes


My factory looks like a jail from outside. Security is way ott


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all, absolute snow blizzard here! But I am in Iceland lol. They sure know what to do with a bit of snow on the roads. Back to the UK in a couple of hours though


----------



## Kimo

5kinner said:


> Morning all, absolute snow blizzard here! But I am in Iceland lol. They sure know what to do with a bit of snow on the roads. Back to the UK in a couple of hours though


Are there many mums there?


----------



## 5kinner

Lol, no but there is plenty of sausage rolls for £1 .... No sign of Peter Andre either


----------



## J306TD

5kinner said:


> No sign of Peter Andre either


Surely that's not a bad thing lol


----------



## 5kinner

I might have been able to get some free sausage rolls off him. Praying for good weather in the UK tomorrow. Going to take the day off to spend cleaning my motor so fingers crossed. If not then it's back to work :-(


----------



## Bigoggy

Just watched this which made me giggle


----------



## muzzer

Morning all


----------



## Clancy

Well its my birthday and the weather is a massive let down, was sat in a beer garden in shorts and a t shirt this time last year


----------



## Crafoo

Happy cake day dude :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Clancy said:


> Well its my birthday and the weather is a massive let down, was sat in a beer garden in shorts and a t shirt this time last year


How about that, Happy Birthday Clancy and have a great day dude :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Cheers guys


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, chucking it down here,hope it's not tomorrow


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning Tight, morning all


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all! Weather has taken a good turn here so day off and get to try some new stuff out, including my first proper wax fusso dark!


----------



## Pittsy

5kinner said:


> Morning all! Weather has taken a good turn here so day off and get to try some new stuff out, including my first proper wax fusso dark!


Its good stuff, just do a panel at a time but it shouldn't be too bad in this weather :thumb:
Then hope it rains later, the beading is really cool on a freshly done panel :argie:


----------



## Tsubodai

Raining here but hopefully drying up later and tomorrow.


----------



## Jonnybbad

off to work again bloody job hate it with a passion


----------



## WHIZZER

Just think its Friday - Weekend off !!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Day off today, kids at school, Mrs at work; nearly a full day to have a go testing the ODK samples......Rain stops play for today


----------



## Jonnybbad

WHIZZER said:


> Just think its Friday - Weekend off !!!


I wished I have to work this weekend aswell


----------



## WHIZZER

Jonnybbad said:


> I wished I have to work this weekend aswell


:wall: ....


----------



## stumpy90

I've got to do the thing with the inlaws at the weekend.



Work sounds very appealing at the mo.


----------



## Pittsy

Weekend off for me 
Mrs and Miss P are off out tomorow (so a nice quiet day), my Mum is in London seeing my brother (so no Mothers day malarky), just hoping the weather holds up :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Morning all. Weekend off for me and SWMBO is off also


----------



## pantypoos

Weekend off for me too, i'm detailing my Mum's car for her tomorrow, best Mother's Day gift i'll ever give!


----------



## Clancy

Unbelievably ****ed off, was my birthday yesterday so was going to play snooker with my mate today. He walked in my back door, past my car, 2 mins later we leave and my car has been hit by some moron.

Smashed my indicator and my fog light has come out and no longer stays in, taken the paint off the front corner too. Thing is where the car is parked no one should of clipped it unless driving up my alley way but no one was there, so no idea how it was done 

insurance and tax is due on my car and bike this month too

Happy birthday to me lol


----------



## Clancy

Just realised it's Friday 13th, explains a lot


----------



## Starburst

Happy belated birthday Clancy!

Sorry to hear about you misfortune, I hope it didn't spoil your day too much.

Off to Donnington tomorrow, I hope the weather is nice.


----------



## Clancy

Cheers mate, Lucky man! Driving or watching ?


----------



## Mark R5

Cheers for my sticker Whizzer. Top man :thumb:

Happy Birthday for yesterday Clancy, sorry to hear of your bad luck too.

I was due to pick the new car up today, but due to a shift change I can't make it. So Monday or Tuesday will be the day! Gutted.


----------



## bradleymarky

Mark ST said:


> Cheers for my sticker Whizzer. Top man :thumb:
> 
> Happy Birthday for yesterday Clancy, sorry to hear of your bad luck too.
> 
> I was due to pick the new car up today, but due to a shift change I can't make it. So Monday or Tuesday will be the day! Gutted.


Dont forget piccies when you do :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

bradleymarky said:


> Dont forget piccies when you do :thumb:


Absolutely mate will do. I can't wait to get some snaps of her all nice and shiny :buffer:


----------



## Clancy

Cheers Mark, what car you getting ?


----------



## Tsubodai

Bad luck Clancy; could it have been someone reversing to turn around perhaps?
(also happy birthday)


----------



## Clancy

Tsubodai said:


> Bad luck Clancy; could it have been someone reversing to turn around perhaps?
> (also happy birthday)


The only thing I can think is someone's pulled in to let another car past and hit my front corner in the process. Bit annoying they didn't have the decency to leave a note at least saying sorry or something but there you go lol and cheers bud


----------



## Tsubodai

Clancy said:


> The only thing I can think is someone's pulled in to let another car past and hit my front corner in the process. Bit annoying they didn't have the decency to leave a note at least saying sorry or something but there you go lol and cheers bud


I had similar happen to me in the past but not to the extent you've had; it's a real pita.


----------



## Clancy

Tsubodai said:


> I had similar happen to me in the past but not to the extent you've had; it's a real pita.


Yeah it's very annoying, always happens at an inconvenient time too!


----------



## 5kinner

Finally got to use Fusso Dark! I've got a thread in the showroom, any advice / constructive criticism ;-) will be much appreciated.


----------



## stonejedi

^^^^^It looks good to me^^^^^.SJ.


----------



## Mark R5

Clancy said:


> Cheers Mark, what car you getting ?


A brand spanker 15 plate Fiesta ST3   I sincerely miss my passion of a decent car.

I have literally just split with the missus so this is my rebound.


----------



## Mikej857

Cracking car when fettled a little, I had the Devil Developments fiesta while they worked on mine and it was like a point and go go kart with such a great chassis to start with anything u do to it just enhances that


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, don't like working Saturdays, hope I get back I time to do at least one car today as it looks like the weather is playing ball today


----------



## Tsubodai

First time out with the DAS 6 today.:doublesho
Fingers crossed


----------



## muzzer

Tsubodai said:


> First time out with the DAS 6 today.:doublesho
> Fingers crossed


Pictures when you are done please :thumb:

Off to get measured for the suit for my wedding today, myself and 5 other reprobates...ay yi yi what have i let myself in for :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Good luck muzzer, morning all:wave:


----------



## Tsubodai

muzzer42 said:


> Pictures when you are done please :thumb:
> 
> Off to get measured for the suit for my wedding today, myself and 5 other reprobates...ay yi yi what have i let myself in for :lol:


Only if it works out well

Good luck with the suits.


----------



## 5kinner

Tsubodai, do you have the DAS 6 Pro +?

I have a new one boxed ready for it's first outing, I will be trying it on my mums fiesta first though ;-)


----------



## Tsubodai

5kinner said:


> Tsubodai, do you have the DAS 6 Pro +?
> 
> I have a new one boxed ready for it's first outing, I will be trying it on my mums fiesta first though ;-)


Just the pro mate.

I've got Megs UC and 205 with orange, green, white pads for use on my newly acquired Volvo.

Just looking to remove swirls at present; going to give the white/205 a blast first and see how it performs but I'm guessing it might need a little more bite.

I decon'd and clayed the car last night but then had to take it out for a short trip so it will need a quick once over again before I start. Still saved myself a few hours by doing that yesterday afternoon.

I was going to use the folks car first but it's old & neglected and would have taken a long time just to ensure it was ready to machine so I'm starting on my own. What can go wrong?:lol:

Good luck with it:thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

Good luck! Post some pics after.


----------



## bradleymarky

Thanks to Stonejedi for my goodies. shame royal mail lost them for a day....
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150314_161016_zpstqj8ij3u.jpg.html]


----------



## JacobDuBois

OOO nice goodies


----------



## tightlines

Nice stuff.
The man in the van next door but one is blocking the access to the side of the houses on purpose I think, I went to work this morning and his van was parked normally I get home its still park as it was when I left, start getting my stuff out the gate look down the access and he had moved the bloody van forward in the time it took me to get in have a brew and a some food, tried knocking no answer, time to move house I think.

Oh good luck with the suit muzzer


----------



## Bigoggy

Big thanks to whizzer for my stickers  cant wait to get the lookers one out my back window for a nice DW one. And big thanks to stonejedi for my af airfreshener, cant stop sniffing it through thr wrapper and even got a little pack of haribo to munch in work tonight hehe. 
Cant wait til monday now, taking wheels off 2moz to go in monday morning for refurb and powder coating


----------



## Tsubodai

Well that was a long day

Tried a few different combos but settled on Ultimate Compound on green hex.
Once I got started and comfortable the "nerves" soon settled down as it was obvious I couldn't do ant real damage following the leads of the videos & tutorials
Learnt a few things, mainly by doing a few things not so well at first. I had all the lessons from the videos in mind but it's not like having someone there with you; particularly things like knowing when the compound has broken down but when you get it right it becomes obvious.
I thought I had a fairly decent light but it didn't really help; the car certainly looks much better than it did but I won't know how I got on with the swirls until I get undaer a good light - hopefully I've made some inroads; tried a couple of 50/50's and there was a noticable improvement in the paint (tried to take a few pics, will see how they look when I upload them) so hopefully that's a good sign.

And yes, I did lift the pad off the surface whilst it was still spinning:lol:


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, beat me to it today:wave:


----------



## Naddy37

Day off today. Spent all day yesterday at Twickemham with clients. Got to bed around 1am, then was awake at 4am, then 6am.

It's now 7am and I'm now wide awake.....


----------



## muzzer

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Mrs P is picking up a new motor for me to clean next week:thumb:


We are thinking we might get the wheels refurbished and painted black whilst the guy is servicing it next week. 
Some minor paint defects for me to look at but pretty swirl free from what I could see. 
Just trying to tell her I am going to need some new products for it:devil:


----------



## tightlines

Nice mini and colour, I have two black ones, hoping to get one cleaned today if I can


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> Nice mini and colour, I have two black ones, hoping to get one cleaned today if I can


Cheers fella, nice drive too... 
I was surprised at how quick it is tbh


----------



## bradleymarky

Just washed the alloys and washed the seats (apart from drivers) then the wife says she wants to use the car :devil: i did ask her if she was going anywhere this morning before i started.

Got days off on Tue/Weds so hopefully going to put the ODK glamour on.


----------



## bradleymarky

Tsubodai said:


> Well that was a long day
> 
> Tried a few different combos but settled on Ultimate Compound on green hex.
> Once I got started and comfortable the "nerves" soon settled down as it was obvious I couldn't do ant real damage following the leads of the videos & tutorials
> Learnt a few things, mainly by doing a few things not so well at first. I had all the lessons from the videos in mind but it's not like having someone there with you; particularly things like knowing when the compound has broken down but when you get it right it becomes obvious.
> I thought I had a fairly decent light but it didn't really help; the car certainly looks much better than it did but I won't know how I got on with the swirls until I get undaer a good light - hopefully I've made some inroads; tried a couple of 50/50's and there was a noticable improvement in the paint (tried to take a few pics, will see how they look when I upload them) so hopefully that's a good sign.
> 
> And yes, I did lift the pad off the surface whilst it was still spinning:lol:


Its all trial and error. I did my full car the first time i had ever used a DA and did ok. Most of the marks left were me being a bit vigorous with the buffing cloth.


----------



## J306TD

Morning all. Day off and SWMBO wants a nice day out with the dog!


----------



## Tsubodai

bradleymarky said:


> Its all trial and error. I did my full car the first time i had ever used a DA and did ok. Most of the marks left were me being a bit vigorous with the buffing cloth.


Not quite as daunting as it seemd before starting


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning everyone:wave:


----------



## Wilco

Morning all, posted from my hospital room. Seventh operation on my knee this morning. They better get it right this time. Wish me luck &#55356;&#57152;


----------



## Pittsy

Good luck Wilco, hope it goes well:thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Cheers mate I think I'll be done for murder if it doesn't work this time &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## J306TD

Good luck mate. No detailing for a while then


----------



## Wilco

J306TD said:


> Good luck mate. No detailing for a while then


Doubtful. I did my best on Saturday to get it how I wanted. New wax being trialled so it'll be a good test for it with me not being able to keep on top of it.


----------



## WHIZZER

Good luck


----------



## Wilco

Thanks all. Anaesthetist has just paid me a visit so wont be long now. Woo hoo lol.


----------



## muzzer

Good luck Wilco, hopefully this time it works :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Wilco said:


> Thanks all. Anaesthetist has just paid me a visit so wont be long now. Woo hoo lol.


Which hospital are you in ?


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, good luck wilco


----------



## Kimo

How's everyone going?

Been away for a few days


----------



## J306TD

Kimo73 said:


> How's everyone going?
> 
> Been away for a few days


Good thanks Kimo. What you been upto?


----------



## Kimo

J306TD said:


> Good thanks Kimo. What you been upto?


Just had to get away for a few days haha

Managed to squeeze a quick car wash in yesterday afternoon to so was busy busy weekend but cleared my head a bit

Especially seeing as there was no phone signal or Internet ha


----------



## JacobDuBois

Cars booked in with audi on Wednesday for cambelt and waterpump do I bother cleaning it prior?


----------



## bradleymarky

JacobDuBois said:


> Cars booked in with audi on Wednesday for cambelt and waterpump do I bother cleaning it prior?


Give it a quick PW and tell them not to wash it.


----------



## Kimo

JacobDuBois said:


> Cars booked in with audi on Wednesday for cambelt and waterpump do I bother cleaning it prior?


Why Audi?

I took mine to a local vag specialist and paid under half for the work to be done plus extras and was all top branded kit


----------



## J306TD

Do they not price match anymore? My local Skoda dealer is only £20 dearer than local indy for a service


----------



## JacobDuBois

Kimo73 said:


> Why Audi?
> 
> I took mine to a local vag specialist and paid under half for the work to be done plus extras and was all top branded kit


Price matched it bud saved me 170 odd quid and they give warranty free health check and courtesy car. That was cheaper than any vag technician by me aswell


----------



## Wilco

Home already! Thanks for the support guys its most appreciated. Time to sleep it off now. Thanks again.


----------



## J306TD

Wow that was quick. Good luck with the recovery


----------



## Wilco

Yeah he didn't mess about. Thank the lord for tramadol though lol


----------



## Goodylax

Rest up buddy


----------



## 5kinner

JacobDuBois said:


> Price matched it bud saved me 170 odd quid and they give warranty free health check and courtesy car. That was cheaper than any vag technician by me aswell


I had my old A4 done at Audi, got it on a deal. Wasn't loads more expensive!


----------



## jenks

Woohoo! Just booked my driving experience that I had for Xmas. 
Going to Rockingham on Friday to drive and Audi R8, Ferrari F360 and an Arial Atom.
My good wife also upgraded to double laps, all in car video, lunch and a high speed passenger ride. 

Roll on Friday


----------



## Wilco

Well after an up and down day to say the least DW or rather Whizzer came through for me and raised my spirits no end. Thank you so much Bill after previous prizes going missing I was beginning to loose faith in the postal service!

Had a quick read on the Artdeshine section and this looks a VERY interesting product with some truly great reviews. I look forward to giving it a bash when I'm back on my feet again.










Thanks again mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## J306TD

How are you mate? Great prize from Whizzer once again


----------



## Pittsy

I bet you are a bit sore Wilco?


----------



## Wilco

J306TD said:


> How are you mate? Great prize from Whizzer once again


Better than expected mate. I'm mobile(just) and that's far better than I thought I would be. Spent most of the evening reading up on here between naps so I must feel reasonable lol. Top prize this by the looks of things too, looking forward to using it. I've already had stern words from the wife though about rushing things lol.



Pittsy said:


> I bet you are a bit sore Wilco?


A bit yes mate, tramadol and codeine seem to help slightly thank god for auto correct too, trying to type seems to be impossible at the moment :lol::lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Wilco said:


> Better than expected mate. I'm mobile(just) and that's far better than I thought I would be. Spent most of the evening reading up on here between naps so I must feel reasonable lol. Top prize this by the looks of things too, looking forward to using it. I've already had stern words from the wife though about rushing things lol.
> 
> Just take it easy fella, don't go rushing in to anything :thumb:
> Make sure you take advantage of this and get looked after well too


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning tight, morning all:wave:
1st night shift in nearly 3 years completed, going home to bed :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Wilco lots of ice and rest for the first week bud ...


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys. How are we all?


----------



## Pittsy

Still awake


----------



## J306TD

Did you have breakfast / tea as I find that always helps. Don't have a hot drink though


----------



## muzzer

Morning all
Good to see you back on here Wilco :thumb:
Anyway, as some of you might have noticed, i haven't been as prolific with my posting as i have in the past. There are a few reasons why:
Mums health and the fact she is in and out of hospital repeatedly at the minute.

Upcoming wedding and sorting things out

Had to have the family dog put to sleep 

All of this has kind of left me felling meh about everything at the minute, the car is a mess and even though i got a pw for my birthday, i just have no enthusiasm for using it. Bear with me folks as normal service will be resumed soon.


----------



## Starburst

Keep your chin up muzzer , all the best mate.


----------



## muzzer

Starburst said:


> Keep your chin up muzzer , all the best mate.


Doing my best mate but when the people you are trying to help throw your help back in your face, it's hard not to walk away. Things will get better, the weddijg is fast approaching and will be one less thing to stress about. Just mum to sort out now.


----------



## Jonnybbad

As said chin up pal hope everything gets better for you


----------



## Mark R5

muzzer42 said:


> Morning all
> Good to see you back on here Wilco :thumb:
> Anyway, as some of you might have noticed, i haven't been as prolific with my posting as i have in the past. There are a few reasons why:
> Mums health and the fact she is in and out of hospital repeatedly at the minute.
> 
> Upcoming wedding and sorting things out
> 
> Had to have the family dog put to sleep
> 
> All of this has kind of left me felling meh about everything at the minute, the car is a mess and even though i got a pw for my birthday, i just have no enthusiasm for using it. Bear with me folks as normal service will be resumed soon.


Priorities mate. Don't tell anyone (especially on here) but detailing is pretty low next to most things. As others have said. Chin up, it'll sort itself out and the bug will come back.

I'm having my own little episode too and am determined to carry on enjoying my detailing :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Detailing is my escape to get some me time. Get some good thinking done while im working away


----------



## Pittsy

Night 2 of 5 under way.
OMG i am sooo bored already
1 hour into the shift and thats everything i need to do done paperwork wise, i am kinda hoping something breaks down


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> Night 2 of 5 under way.
> OMG i am sooo bored already
> 1 hour into the shift and thats everything i need to do done paperwork wise, i am kinda hoping something breaks down


Typical maintenance always on a tea break rofl


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Typical maintenance always on a tea break rofl


And thats where i am heading now


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> And thats where i am heading now


Coffee and 2 sugars for me. Ps don't forget the biscuits


----------



## Pittsy

It was tea without and a couple of Jaffa Cakes:wave:
You are more than welcome to pop over and i will make you one and share a jaffa (if there are any left:devil


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> It was tea without and a couple of Jaffa Cakes:wave:
> You are more than welcome to pop over and i will make you one and share a jaffa (if there are any left)


I'll get my coat......


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> I'll get my coat......


You could learn about the exciting world of PET stretch blow moulding


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> You could learn about the exciting world of PET stretch blow moulding


Ooo I spent 4 years in injection moulding and now in die casting


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Ooo I spent 4 years in injection moulding and now in die casting


I spent a fair few years doing injection moulding too, been in the plastics game for 20+ years now 
maybe i need a change :wall:


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> I spent a fair few years doing injection moulding too, been in the plastics game for 20+ years now
> maybe i need a change :wall:


Nah. I enjoy it much more exciting than a desk job. I'm in quality so it's interesting


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Nah. I enjoy it much more exciting than a desk job. I'm in quality so it's interesting


I am doing CI work at the moment (well not now i am covering holidays for one of the shift managers hence the nights).
I have got to say i enjoy my job, its a mix of technical stuff and desk work so i still get my hands dirty which i like 
The CI work is really challenging and interesting for me and seems to be including alot of new project work too which is pretty cool


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> I am doing CI work at the moment (well not now i am covering holidays for one of the shift managers hence the nights).
> I have got to say i enjoy my job, its a mix of technical stuff and desk work so i still get my hands dirty which i like
> The CI work is really challenging and interesting for me and seems to be including alot of new project work too which is pretty cool


CI? What do you make?


----------



## Pittsy

Continuous Improvement making PET bottles


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> Continuous Improvement making PET bottles


Ahh right. just had a quick Google search. Much better process than injection moulding. Here's an idea for you clean the tool face every few hours. Stops the build up of film leading to gas / burn marks


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Ahh right. just had a quick Google search. Much better process than injection moulding. Here's an idea for you clean the tool face every few hours. Stops the build up of film leading to gas / burn marks


Cheers for that fella, i can remember sticking tape around the venting all the time when i was doing injection moulding :thumb:
Our moulds venting wise are pretty good on these machines so not really an issue


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> Cheers for that fella, i can remember sticking tape around the venting all the time when i was doing injection moulding :thumb:
> Our moulds venting wise are pretty good on these machines so not really an issue


Haha we used to have a major issue with cold slugs. Bigger tabs and gates sorted that problem out.


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Haha we used to have a major issue with cold slugs. Bigger tabs and gates sorted that problem out.


My biggest headaches at the moment are not making the bottles but packing them and the fact that our biggest customer wants more bottles than we can produce....
We might have to go back to 7 days a week the way things are going which i guess is a nice problem to have


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> My biggest headaches at the moment are not making the bottles but packing them and the fact that our biggest customer wants more bottles than we can produce....
> We might have to go back to 7 days a week the way things are going which i guess is a nice problem to have


Buy a new machine? 4 on 4 off shifts? Look at OEE and see where your shortfalls are.


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Buy a new machine? 4 on 4 off shifts? Look at OEE and see where your shortfalls are.


Buying a new machine is out of the question at the mo due to tooling costs etc, OEE is pretty good so its gonna have to be increasing the hours...
We are already running every other weekend up till May but if things carry on like this it will go on longer :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> Buying a new machine is out of the question at the mo due to tooling costs etc, OEE is pretty good so its gonna have to be increasing the hours...
> We are already running every other weekend up till May but if things carry on like this it will go on longer :thumb:


Ahh right there goes that idea. Could the cycle time lose a few seconds to increase productivity?


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Ahh right there goes that idea. Could the cycle time lose a few seconds to increase productivity?


Not without compromising the quality TBH


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> Not without compromising the quality TBH


That's me out of ideas lol. Not my forte tbh. Plus it's bed time. TV is full of crap tonight


----------



## J306TD

Night all. See you on the other side in a few hours


----------



## Pittsy

laters dude:wave:


----------



## Farquhar

Morning all!


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys


----------



## Bigoggy

Morning peeps off to pick up my wheels today


----------



## J306TD

Bigoggy said:


> Morning peeps off to pick up my wheels today


Don't forget the pics


----------



## Bigoggy

Will do. Going to get some c5 on them then clean the car while it cures. Will be able to get my arches spruced up too


----------



## Tsubodai

Hope they turn out well for you mate; look forward to the pics


----------



## J306TD

Why is it that you have a week off and it's miserable,but on your day back it's nice :hmph:


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all:wave:


----------



## tightlines

morning pittsy, nice lie in?


----------



## Pittsy

Ferkin nights all week
Decent kip today though :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Picked up the ST today. No pics yet had to literally go straight to work. Going out for a drive now. Laters!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Mark ST said:


> Picked up the ST today. No pics yet had to literally go straight to work. Going out for a drive now. Laters!


Enjoy lucky boy


----------



## Bigoggy

Got my rims on before they have a few white bits in the tight spots but im quite happy with em.





Put my sticker on while waiting to pick them up today


----------



## Bigoggy

Only had time for a quick jetwash over the car before as the mrs wanted to go for a meal :/


----------



## Pittsy

Looking great Big...:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Thanks mate. Next up is some tinted side repeaters and windows tinted, then get a remap


----------



## Bigoggy

Do i go for black door handles or not ? I dont know about that one yet


----------



## Pittsy

Bigoggy said:


> Do i go for black door handles or not ? I dont know about that one yet


I would say no but thats personal opinion


----------



## Tsubodai

Looks like a good job on the wheels oggy:thumb:

Funnily enough I'm thinking of getting my rear windows tinted too; not following you around. 
Honest


----------



## J306TD

Wheels are looking good


----------



## Bigoggy

Tsubodai said:


> Looks like a good job on the wheels oggy:thumb:
> 
> Funnily enough I'm thinking of getting my rear windows tinted too; not following you around.
> Honest


Do it man  im just waiting for the babys 2nd birthday to pass and permision from the mrs haha.


----------



## Tsubodai

Bigoggy said:


> Do it man  im just waiting for the babys 2nd birthday to pass and permision from the mrs haha.


Lol

It is the first thing on my list, just trying to find someone decent & reliable close-ish to me.


----------



## Bigoggy

I think tint wizard could be close to you ?


----------



## Pittsy

Bigoggy said:


> Do it man  im just waiting for the babys 2nd birthday to pass and permision from the mrs haha.


It's alot better for the kids big:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Il add that excuse to my list pittsy haha


----------



## Kimo

Can't stand tinted windows


----------



## Tsubodai

Bigoggy said:


> I think tint wizard could be close to you ?


Yeah, not far at all - you heard much about them?


----------



## Tsubodai

Kimo73 said:


> Can't stand tinted windows


Good thing you haven't got them then:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

I was going to get you some for christmas kimo haha. I cant stand the mini mouse blind that the baby messes with and bangs and pulls until it flies off lol


----------



## Bigoggy

Tsubodai said:


> Yeah, not far at all - you heard much about them?


Mate had his done there and they were good


----------



## Tsubodai

Bigoggy said:


> Mate had his done there and they were good


Nice one mate; I'll have a proper look at them then.


----------



## J306TD

Roll on 6am. It's dragging tonight


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Roll on 6am. It's dragging tonight


Oh god tell me about it, luckily i am going home in a bit, had to start early today so i can start early tomorow :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

At least i have spent some quality time researching Angelwax H2go:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> At least i have spent some quality time researching Angelwax H2go:thumb:


I ain't got time for that. Always something to do


----------



## tightlines

Morning all,


----------



## Bigoggy

Morning !


----------



## J306TD

Morning. Home time


----------



## muzzer

Morning and once again i am up at stupid o clock. What fun.


----------



## danwel

Morning all, it's nice to be back home now for my 2 weeks. Hoping to get car cleaned in next few days


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning all - heads up for next week - Manufacturers WEEK 2 - DODO JUICE - 5 days of prizes to be won = check out the news section and the competitions section all of next week !!! ..... 

So on that note what shall I give away today !


----------



## muzzer

I could be cheeky and say a t shirt with Muzzer 42 is a legendary thread starter but i am sure you can find something to give to a deserving member


----------



## Bigoggy

Dodo week sounds good. Looking forward to this one


----------



## WHIZZER

Large Pink OCD Sticker to giveaway - tell me why you want it ?


----------



## Pittsy

No ta whizzer, I just wanna go back to sleep


----------



## Alfieharley1

I want the pink OCD sticker so I can add this to my Mrs New Renault Twingo. Pink will also be the best colour due to it being her Car! Also I can then got some photos of the sticker on the car when I start a thread


----------



## Jack

Wouldn't mind a Pink OCD sticker to brighten up my new (to me) car I'm getting tomorrow. I'm inheriting my Dad's old Civic (2005, 100k) it's dark Grey and needs some serious TLC.


----------



## Eden95

I wouldn't mind a pink ocd sticker my detailing tool station is pretty bear atm, I also wouldn't mind a dw sticker


----------



## WHIZZER

Alfieharley1 said:


> I want the pink OCD sticker so I can add this to my Mrs New Renault Twingo. Pink will also be the best colour due to it being her Car! Also I can then got some photos of the sticker on the car when I start a thread


Its a big sticker - I Think to big for a car



Jack said:


> Wouldn't mind a Pink OCD sticker to brighten up my new (to me) car I'm getting tomorrow. I'm inheriting my Dad's old Civic (2005, 100k) it's dark Grey and needs some serious TLC.


Its a big sticker - I Think to big for a car



Eden95 said:


> I wouldn't mind a pink ocd sticker my detailing tool station is pretty bear atm, I also wouldn't mind a dw sticker


So Eden as I think it will look best on a detailing station send me your address -Remember all we need is a photo of it when you get it


----------



## Kimo

I have space on my bucket for a sticker, not sure if pink and blue goes like :lol:


----------



## dendass

Did someone mention give aways, freebies and prizes... Man i am a tight wadd!!


----------



## Clancy

Wanted to spend the day cleaning the car but considering it's running like crap and my motocross bike needs some messing with looks like I'll be sorting all that instead! Least the sun's out


----------



## Jonnybbad

Bloody freezing here knew I should have cleaned mine yesterday


----------



## Alfieharley1

WHIZZER said:


> Its a big sticker - I Think to big for a car
> 
> Its a big sticker - I Think to big for a car
> 
> So Eden as I think it will look best on a detailing station send me your address -Remember all we need is a photo of it when you get it


Don't worry about the size I'd be rocking it on a car trust me to waxstock


----------



## bradleymarky

M62 is closed between Leeds and chain bar due to a suicide attempt, took me 1 hour to drive 2 miles.


----------



## Turkleton

How did I miss this??


----------



## Crafoo

bradleymarky said:


> M62 is closed between Leeds and chain bar due to a suicide attempt, took me 1 hour to drive 2 miles.


That's a bit of a change of mood to the thread


----------



## Sicskate

All this talk of stickers, I need to order some new url ones as I binned mine


----------



## WHIZZER

Maybe tomorrow ill do a few more giveaways


----------



## Clancy

Today I used halfords own cheap alloy wheel high foam cleaner. Was about £1 a can a while a go on offer 

Must say I'm impressed! Comes out like shaving foam, leave a few minutes, run a wheel brush over and rinse off and they look spot on 

Oh and that was in white alloys that haven't been cleaned since December so where basically solid black. Was really expecting them to be a nightmare but was very easy!


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> Maybe tomorrow ill do a few more giveaways


More stickers!?!?


----------



## RumblyTripod

After a year away from serious detailing I haven't stopped spending in the last month replenishing my suppleies, and I need more!!!


----------



## fezboy1988

This forum has helped me scratch my car less and taught me how to clean it properly


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all. Should be a law against starting work at this time.


----------



## Wilco

bradleymarky said:


> Morning all. Should be a law against starting work at this time.


The joys of driving:wall: Have a good day mate. That's me off to bed :wave:


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Bigoggy

Morning peeps. Off to work for moi


----------



## rory1992

Morning


----------



## Sicskate

Friday at last...


----------



## J306TD

Night all


----------



## Danjc

Woo hoo Friday off extra long weekend


----------



## muzzer

Morning all. Oh joy another day with 5 hrs sleep, i can't keep this up.
Still should be able to try out the pressure washer today so it's not all bad :thumb:


----------



## JJ0063

Morning 

I'm currently waiting for a locksmith to relieve me of over £200 to give me a new key fob for my Astra I've had less than a week. Don't try and open the key fob at work with a fork, you'll damage the circuit board. 

I've had MUCH better weeks


----------



## muzzer

JJ0063 said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm currently waiting for a locksmith to relieve me of over £200 to give me a new key fob for my Astra I've had less than a week. Don't try and open the key fob at work with a fork, you'll damage the circuit board.
> 
> I've had MUCH better weeks


Ouch! Just waiting for the NHS to deliver some items, time for delivery is between 9 and 3. I got to bed at 2 am and to get to mums from where i live and avoid the traffic hold ups, i had to be up at 7.........i might be somewhat tired :lol:


----------



## Kimo

£200?? That's a lot


----------



## JJ0063

Kimo73 said:


> £200?? That's a lot


I know right, that is including call out charge, genuine vauxhall key, programming etc.

Haven't got a lot of choice, using my 206 gti 180 as a daily commute the past couple of days has absolutely killed my wallet, I'd rather get back in the diesel ASAP!


----------



## stumpy90

Whizzer sir................. if you have any stickers or banners or detailing type stuff to put up in my garage just let me know what i'd have to do to win it


----------



## Sicskate

Well, the eclipse was a bit of an anticlimax


----------



## Kimo

JJ0063 said:


> I know right, that is including call out charge, genuine vauxhall key, programming etc.
> 
> Haven't got a lot of choice, using my 206 gti 180 as a daily commute the past couple of days has absolutely killed my wallet, I'd rather get back in the diesel ASAP!


Shame you're not closer to me or it'd be a lot cheaper ahha


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

stumpy90 said:


> Whizzer sir................. if you have any stickers or banners or detailing type stuff to put up in my garage just let me know what i'd have to do to win it


+1 on that! 

Morning all :wave:


----------



## Eden95

WHIZZER said:


> Maybe tomorrow ill do a few more giveaways


Just like to thank whizzer for the pink OCD sticker, it came today and was stuck straight onto my Stanley fat max tool station hope you like the picture 







thanks again team whizzer!


----------



## Mate

Reaction from todays Eclipse!


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> Whizzer sir................. if you have any stickers or banners or detailing type stuff to put up in my garage just let me know what i'd have to do to win it


ill sort you something out next week


----------



## stumpy90

:thumb: Thanks!


----------



## JJ0063

That is what £208 worth of keys look like. I'm absolutely skirt now. Free stuff please 

Haha.

Have a good weekend guys!


----------



## Kimo

Ahh I see now

You need a backing plate as wel as the badge

£56 for both :|

Oops wrong person lol


----------



## Sicskate

Did you get 2 keys for that price??


----------



## JJ0063

Sicskate said:


> Did you get 2 keys for that price??


Yup,

£175 for locksmith to come out, cut and supply genuine key.. I'd already ordered a new key for £33 from eBay which he programmed for free.


----------



## Sicskate

I'd says that's not too bad, at least you have 2 keys now


----------



## jenks

muzzer42 said:


> Ouch! Just waiting for the NHS to deliver some items, time for delivery is between 9 and 3. I got to bed at 2 am and to get to mums from where i live and avoid the traffic hold ups, i had to be up at 7.........i might be somewhat tired :lol:


My local NHS only deliver babies, how many have you ordered?:lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer

jenks said:


> My local NHS only deliver babies, how many have you ordered?:lol::lol:


Ahh well, ours delivers home help stuff for the elderly......honest


----------



## jenks

My mistake, I thought it was a typo/ auto correct and you meant DHL.


----------



## jenks

Had a good day at Rockingham Motor Speedway today. 

Eased into the day with a supercharged Arial Atom, 0-60 mph in 2.5 seconds. 
Next, the best part of the day. I managed to get a FREE upgrade from a tired, abused Ferrari F360 into a Mclaren MP4-12C :doublesho, unbelievable car.
Last up an Audi R8 4.2 V8, which I pushed quite hard 

I'll try and get some pics up over the weekend


----------



## Pittsy

Sweet Jenks, look forward to seeing the pics:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Night 5 this week commenced 
I am sure it wasn't this hard when i worked nights a couple of years ago whilst doing shifts  Must be getting older 
Any way got up early and as it was a loverly day gave the bus a good clean


----------



## tightlines

morning all,looking like its going to be a nice day today


----------



## J306TD

Same here. In fact Sunday looks best


----------



## bradleymarky

Didnt get much sleep. think i pulled something in my back when i got out of the bath last night.
Luckily i have the weekend off..


----------



## Tsubodai

I was only going to wash the car today but I managed to see the car for the first time, post-DA, under some decent (garage lighting).
Swirling is improved but still some evident; think I'll go around doing one panel at a time again, starting with the bonnet today. UC on green & 205 on white hex pads.
Need to seal the wheels & glass anyway & might detox shampoo the whole car, Prima Amigo & then either Glamour, Sherbert Fizz or Finis over the top. 
Don't really need much durability if I'm going around doing panels every week or so.


----------



## Kimo

Giving the car some proper love today seeing as its gonna be 3 weeks till the next wash (away for the weekend the next 2)

So im thinking of some satsumary rocky goodness


----------



## Rabidracoon28

My intentions were to also give the car some TLC today and get some new products tested. Three kids and their requests for DadCabs todayhas scuffed that idea right out of the window


----------



## TrainerFreak81

This has to be the longest thread on DW. Ive got another 6hrs at work so lets see just how much of this I can read through lol


----------



## muzzer

I got The Tank cleaned yesterday and a layer of Finis Wax over 9/10s of the car(the rest is a prototype wax being trialled), just my wife to be's car to do tomorrow if the weather holds up.


----------



## Clancy

Well I was at work till about 1 in the lovely sunshine

Come home, girlfriends gone to work photographing the football

So I'm chilling the in the sunshine with the dog and a beer, shorts out for the first time this year too!

Dogs loving it


----------



## bradleymarky

Clancy said:


> Well I was at work till about 1 in the lovely sunshine
> 
> Come home, girlfriends gone to work photographing the football
> 
> So I'm chilling the in the sunshine with the dog and a beer, shorts out for the first time this year too!
> 
> Dogs loving it


Shorts !!!!!! no wonder the dog looks happy....does it like bones


----------



## Clancy

bradleymarky said:


> Shorts !!!!!! no wonder the dog looks happy....does it like bones


Haha it's bloody boiling! Lovely day, might not be in the wind but my gardens a nice little sun trap, 15 degrees feels like Spain compared to the other week


----------



## Pittsy

3 hours sleep this morning then all afternoon on Mrs P's new car... 
The dealer said it had been valeted and what's more polished, oh my god what a mess


----------



## jenks

As said yesterday, not a bad day. I didn't look once at the paint finish on these.



My Favourite


Had a HOT passenger lap in this Focus RS, boy could he drive!


And got to drive these





The Arial was mental, 0-60 in 2.5 seconds!
The McLaren simply amazing, such speed in that luxury
The R8 was so easy to drive so fast I got carried away , testing the suspension in the rumble curbs. Whats the point of doing driving experience's if you hang about
Could be worse, someone binned a Lambo ripping the front bumper off.

This was all done at Rockingham Circuit, great day!:driver:


----------



## dave-g

6th gear experience.... Loved my one of those last year.

Defo worth it iMo.

Saw the same to a Lamborghini when I was there too haha


----------



## Kimo

I live just down the lane from rocky ham, used to go to shows regularly but haven't been in ages


----------



## pajd

Isnt the weather a lot better these days. Good stretch too in the evenings and will get longer from next weekend on. The days of trying to get the car done before 4pm seem a distant memory. 6 months of detailing bliss lay ahead of us


----------



## Crafoo

Sounds like you had a good day, you should have had a passenger lap in the Radical though.

I went out on a hot lap in one and it redefines what you think is possible from a cars ability to go round a corner, simply staggering, I couldn't keep up, braking zones were just waaaaaay past where you think you should be braking, it's so raw, a really great bit of kit.


----------



## damocell

Spent today cleaning the wife's A4 cabriolet, polished with micro prime and really pleased as managed to finally use my Auto Finesse Power Seal properly via rotary. Finished it off with Spirit and going to top with Illusion tomorrow. It was pretty cold as well, but at least the car is set for spring.


----------



## tightlines

morning all,im off to test drive a golf gti this morning.
hope i dont like it


----------



## Naddy37

Woop. Day off. I only get one day off a week 

It's clean the Micra day. Not been done for, errr, cough4monthscough. Then it'll be time to sell it.


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all :wave:
Down to Bristol to see the boy today, are there any detailing shops there? Because I always get dragged round the nice shopping centre across the road from the boys place


----------



## Tsubodai

Got a christening today and really can't be bothered with it after a rubbish night's sleep.


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> morning all,im off to test drive a golf gti this morning.
> hope i dont like it


Ermm I think you probably will.... 
Time to get the wallet out methinks :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Tsubodai said:


> Got a christening today and really can't be bothered with it after a rubbish night's sleep.


Man flu?


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all! Looks like a great day here ... missus is off to work, does anyone know where the nearest detailers creche is? That will take a 5yr old and 2yr old?


----------



## Pittsy

Get em involved skinner, they would love playing with the hose


----------



## Tsubodai

J306TD said:


> Man flu?


Difficult one to get out of - it's my family & we are taking my mum as my dad's not well; if I don't go it'll be up to the wife.
My back was stiff last night though & I've been playing that card but probably not enough.


----------



## 5kinner

I'm pretty sure I'd come in absolutely soaked if it's anything like bath time!  If I had an enclosed drive i'd get them washing there bikes/toys


----------



## J306TD

5kinner said:


> I'm pretty sure I'd come in absolutely soaked if it's anything like bath time!  If I had an enclosed drive i'd get them washing there bikes/toys


Bikes in back garden, with a 2BM and wash mitt?


----------



## 5kinner

J306TD said:


> Bikes in back garden, with a 2BM and wash mitt?


then a coating of my Fusso Dark :buffer:

roll on the light nights, then I can get maintenance washes done in the evening. We are off to my sisters later, her OH wants to try my pressure washer. I may let the kids loose there!


----------



## bradleymarky

Lovely sunny day here. Just snowed foamed the car using Blizzard with a cap full of PM TFR, came out like shaving foam and stuck on the car for over 20 minutes.

Really didnt need to wash it but did anyway.


----------



## Wilco

I'm getting jealous of all the washing going on. First time since I've owned our car its gone over a week since its last wash. Its driving me mad especially now the suns out grrr. Enjoy the weather you lucky people lol


----------



## J306TD

Out with the dog. Then going to wash and hoover the car


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Morning all,
Typical isn't it, I have a day off and I am hoping to wash the car and just my luck! It's raining!! Haha


----------



## muzzer

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Morning all,
> Typical isn't it, I have a day off and I am hoping to wash the car and just my luck! It's raining!! Haha


Bright sunshine here :thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

muzzer42 said:


> Bright sunshine here :thumb:


Haha just my luck!


----------



## JacobDuBois

Any tips for machine polishing vinyl wrap gloss obviously going to give mine a go sometime this week weather dependent this should be interesting


----------



## Pittsy

morning all, back to normal hours:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

dodo juice week - check out more about them here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358411

can win products here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358413


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> dodo juice week - check out more about them here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358411
> 
> can win products here
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358413


Just had a quick read, very interesting :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Flipping heck....
1702 posts, that has crept up, its amazing how time flies :thumb:
I dont think i have done anything 1702 times let alone posting on a forum, i normally get bored after a couple of months


----------



## Kimo

Anyone ever broken a knuckle? 

I don't have the time to be sitting about at a+e for it to be nothing and Google isn't much use :lol:


----------



## Goodylax

Not a knuckle, but a boxers fracture, leaving my pinky knuckle in the middle of my hand


----------



## Pittsy

Many years ago, i remember it was really sore for ages after..
If its swollen and you are struggling to make a fist then its probably broken...so get up A+E son 
Did you have a falling out with someone :lol:


----------



## Kimo

A friendly fall out at boxing lol

Done it about 3 weeks ago but it's getting rather painful and creaks, really hurts when on heavy bags too :lol: 

I've noticed the knuckle is flatter than the other hand but there's nomswelling or bruising at all


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> A friendly fall out at boxing lol
> 
> Done it about 3 weeks ago but it's getting rather painful and creaks, really hurts when on heavy bags too :lol:
> 
> I've noticed the knuckle is flatter than the other hand but there's nomswelling or bruising at all


Thats unlike you :lol:
Seriously get up your GP's at least even if its just for pain killers


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Thats unlike you :lol:
> Seriously get up your GP's at least even if its just for pain killers


Whatcha trying to say 

People may want to start arguments and send me nasty messages but they stay quiet when they see me in the flesh

Never had a proper fall out tbh


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> Whatcha trying to say
> 
> People may want to start arguments and send me nasty messages but they stay quiet when they see me in the flesh
> 
> Never had a proper fall out tbh


Just kidding dude :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Just kidding dude :thumb:


Wanna fyt?

We'll take this outsyd


----------



## J306TD

Ohh no WW4. :awaits the guns and army equipment like last time:


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> Wanna fyt?
> 
> We'll take this outsyd


Oh no not again...
Ok see you out back:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

J306TD said:


> Ohh no WW4. :awaits the guns and army equipment like last time:


I've certainly got guns :lol: :lol:


----------



## J306TD

Starts the crowd chanting fight fight fight!!!!!!


----------



## Pittsy

Takes his glasses off, rolls up his sleeves.....
AND RUNS:lol:


----------



## Pittsy

I got an idea Kimo...
Lets wait till you are better? :lol:


----------



## Goodylax

Kimo73 said:


> Whatcha trying to say
> 
> People may want to start arguments and send me nasty messages but they stay quiet when they see me in the flesh
> 
> Never had a proper fall out tbh


Really? I always envisioned a big fluffy Teddy bear....


----------



## Jack




----------



## Kimo

Goodylax said:


> Really? I always envisioned a big fluffy Teddy bear....


That's exactly what I am :lol:

Big, chubby and hairy


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> That's exactly what I am :lol:
> 
> Big, chubby and hairy


About the same as me Kimo


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Pittsy said:


> About the same as me Kimo


Snap


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, morning all:wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

Today you could win some lime prime .....


----------



## Jonnybbad

Morning all my trusty stead for today is a brand new 15 plate single deck bus lovely drive


----------



## Sicskate

Morning all 

Day off work today as its my sons 5th birthday... He's off to school so I've got a free day


----------



## Goodylax

Morning people. Nothing like the smell of Lime Prime in the morning


----------



## stumpy90

I'll be honest, I haven't got a clue what that is....

I'll get me coat


----------



## dendass

Did some one say win lime prime?! &#55357;&#56441;


----------



## rottenapple

Sicskate said:


> Morning all
> 
> Day off work today as its my sons 5th birthday... He's off to school so I've got a free day


Snap sic my daughter's 4th birthday so day off enjoying time with family 😊


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.
doing a school route I've not done before...should be interesting.


----------



## tightlines

bradleymarky said:


> Morning all.
> doing a school route I've not done before...should be interesting.


Morning, don't get lost.

Morning all,finished yesterday's shift at 230am, 3 hours kip back up to do today's let's hope it's a better day


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, morning all:wave:


----------



## J306TD

Hi guys. Another sunny day here


----------



## Liam85

Second post on my new favorite forum


----------



## Pittsy

Liam85 said:


> Second post on my new favorite forum


Good lad :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Just ordered a cheeky little pot of phantom the glass jars look epic


----------



## Goodylax

Yea, I'm going to splurge on the set- I'm a sucker for a discount


----------



## bradleymarky

I hate the place where i work, after only 4 months i`m already looking for alternative employment.
Its too clicky !!!!


----------



## danwel

Goodylax said:


> Yea, I'm going to splurge on the set- I'm a sucker for a discount


I'm toying with it too but I am also,toying with sonax shine and protect and bsd and have resisted so far.

Onky reason I've resisted as I'm going to put bodyguard on car when I get back from work in 3 weeks


----------



## Kimo

Was gonna get the obsession but just realised they're only 30ml samples, not 50 :/


----------



## Jonnybbad

Kimo73 said:


> Was gonna get the obsession but just realised they're only 30ml samples, not 50 :/


oh well I'd didn't even check I was more fixated on the glass jar lol


----------



## Kimo

Jonnybbad said:


> oh well I'd didn't even check I was more fixated on the glass jar lol


So was I

Makes them look bigger than they are though


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> I hate the place where i work, after only 4 months i`m already looking for alternative employment.
> Its too clicky !!!!


Been with my current employer for just over two years and hate the place....that's not strictly speaking fair, there are a couple of people who make it a hate filled day at work and if i can get out i will be gone like a shot. Just a shame the pay is rather good for warehousing and the side benefits are not too bad either, i wont miss the 60 mile round trip five days a week though.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I hate the bus garage I'm at but just been told I'm going to be tupe'd with a route they have lost to a better company so a result for me


----------



## Tsubodai

Our place can be frustrating but I'm lucky in that I generally "self-manage" and the people I work with are decent on the whole.


----------



## Crafoo

Until recently I wasn't completely happy in my job due to my manager being incredibly hard to work for, he would speak to you like you were 8 years old in an open office, it was massively annoying, but his post was recently made redundant and as such I'm now very happy in my job


----------



## danwel

Kimo73 said:


> Was gonna get the obsession but just realised they're only 30ml samples, not 50 :/


Good shout mate I assumed they were 50. That's made my mind up now


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

hey everyone, hows it going?


----------



## Pittsy

Yaaay i have got a friend on here.....:wave:


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Yaaay i have got a friend on here.....:wave:


Nah

.


----------



## Pittsy

Probably an imaginary one kimo
Like normal.......


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Probably an imaginary one kimo
> Like normal.......


I'd be your friend but then everyone will hate you too :lol:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Today's antics


----------



## Jonnybbad

Kimo73 said:


> I'd be your friend but then everyone will hate you too :lol:


everybody loves you really well nearly everybody


----------



## Kimo

Jonnybbad said:


> everybody loves you really well nearly everybody


Lollll -.-


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> I'd be your friend but then everyone will hate you too :lol:


Everyone hates me anyway so not worried about that


----------



## Tsubodai

Can't decide whether to get the 50ml ODK Sterling to go with my Glamour, or to get the Obsession Hybrid & Phantom samples for somethign a bit different.


----------



## Mark R5

Tsubodai said:


> Can't decide whether to get the 50ml ODK Sterling to go with my Glamour, or to get the Obsession Hybrid & Phantom samples for somethign a bit different.


Have you used Glamour yet?

For me, it's immense!! I applied it to my car after just a wash. no polish no DA use no nothing. Wow the beading was brilliant. Can't wait to use it after a proper detail.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Pittsy said:


> Yaaay i have got a friend on here.....:wave:


would that be me mate? lol


----------



## Tsubodai

Mark ST said:


> Have you used Glamour yet?
> 
> For me, it's immense!! I applied it to my car after just a wash. no polish no DA use no nothing. Wow the beading was brilliant. Can't wait to use it after a proper detail.


Yes mate.
I'd used it twice, first time on bare paint after my first go with a DA & I then stripped back & put it over Amigo, which worked brilliantly. Really nice wax to use.
I've generally used sealants until recently with having silver & white cars but now I've got a metallic blue I'm looking more at waxes and keep seeing things I want to try/buy.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Mark ST said:


> Have you used Glamour yet?
> 
> For me, it's immense!! I applied it to my car after just a wash. no polish no DA use no nothing. Wow the beading was brilliant. Can't wait to use it after a proper detail.


the trick apparently is to use sterling and glamour on top! hehe


----------



## Pittsy

OvEr_KiLL said:


> would that be me mate? lol


Yup :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Pittsy said:


> Yup :thumb:


aww thanx man atleast someone loves me


----------



## Pittsy

Mark ST said:


> Have you used Glamour yet?
> 
> For me, it's immense!! I applied it to my car after just a wash. no polish no DA use no nothing. Wow the beading was brilliant. Can't wait to use it after a proper detail.


I used it last weekend over filler glaze on Mrs P's mini and it looks wicked :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

What's this glamour everyone's on about?


----------



## J306TD

I only have one friend and that's my shadow!


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> What's this glamour everyone's on about?


Me on a Saturday night kimo


----------



## Kimo

The only person you can trust is a dead one


----------



## JacobDuBois

Don't you love it when you start detailing and it rains


----------



## Pittsy

Stuck at work anyway so doesn't matter to me


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> The only person you can trust is a dead one


Flipping heck Kimo, you a bit fed up?:wave:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Was just about to put a second cost of c2v3 on and.... Enter rain


----------



## muzzer

Pittsy said:


> Me on a Saturday night kimo


----------



## Pittsy

JacobDuBois said:


> Was just about to put a second cost of c2v3 on and.... Enter rain


Always the way Jacob...
One of the pleasures of living in the UK:thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Moving abroad I think


----------



## muzzer

Pittsy said:


> Everyone hates me anyway so not worried about that


I don't hate you.........yet....:lol:

I don't really give a hoot what people think of me, lifes too short to worry about silly comments made by negative, insecure little people :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Day off, time to go get muddy on the bike

Then supercar day tomorrow!


----------



## Pittsy

muzzer42 said:


> I don't hate you.........yet....:lol:
> 
> I don't really give a hoot what people think of me, lifes too short to worry about silly comments made by negative, insecure little people :thumb:


Thats the attitude :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## muzzer

As some of you may have noticed, i haven't been as prolific a poster as i have been in the past, this is down to one thing.

Mum is poorly, she has ongoing long term health issues anyway, but she went into hospital with a chest infection and what was suspected to be shingles. They sent her home 2 days later with _the worst_ case of shingles i have ever seen. 3 days later she was back in, with major infections - hardly a surprise - and is still in there after 4 weeks. So last night i get a panic phone call from my fiancee while i am at work, get to the hospital now! I was 30 miles away at the time, so drove quite sensibly to get there asap only to find that the old dear was not as bad as the docs had made it sound, and this morning she is back to some semblance of normality.

What fun it has been and will continue to be, lets not go into the social care aspect of this for now, so i am about just not always active with regards to posting but i am watching


----------



## Jonnybbad

Mr postman's let me down again can't trust anyone these days lol


----------



## Jonnybbad

muzzer42 said:


> As some of you may have noticed, i haven't been as prolific a poster as i have been in the past, this is down to one thing.
> 
> Mum is poorly, she has ongoing long term health issues anyway, but she went into hospital with a chest infection and what was suspected to be shingles. They sent her home 2 days later with _the worst_ case of shingles i have ever seen. 3 days later she was back in, with major infections - hardly a surprise - and is still in there after 4 weeks. So last night i get a panic phone call from my fiancee while i am at work, get to the hospital now! I was 30 miles away at the time, so drove quite sensibly to get there asap only to find that the old dear was not as bad as the docs had made it sound, and this morning she is back to some semblance of normality.
> 
> What fun it has been and will continue to be, lets not go into the social care aspect of this for now, so i am about just not always active with regards to posting but i am watching


Family is more important than a forum fella hope your mum gets well soon


----------



## Pittsy

muzzer42 said:


> As some of you may have noticed, i haven't been as prolific a poster as i have been in the past, this is down to one thing.
> 
> Mum is poorly, she has ongoing long term health issues anyway, but she went into hospital with a chest infection and what was suspected to be shingles. They sent her home 2 days later with _the worst_ case of shingles i have ever seen. 3 days later she was back in, with major infections - hardly a surprise - and is still in there after 4 weeks. So last night i get a panic phone call from my fiancee while i am at work, get to the hospital now! I was 30 miles away at the time, so drove quite sensibly to get there asap only to find that the old dear was not as bad as the docs had made it sound, and this morning she is back to some semblance of normality.
> 
> What fun it has been and will continue to be, lets not go into the social care aspect of this for now, so i am about just not always active with regards to posting but i am watching


Hope things start looking up for her


----------



## muzzer

Thanks lads but it is not going to be an easy process if it happens at all. She needs permanent care but my older brother can't or more likely, won't see that. This makes for a frustrating time to say the least.


----------



## Pittsy

muzzer42 said:


> Thanks lads but it is not going to be an easy process if it happens at all. She needs permanent care but my older brother can't or more likely, won't see that. This makes for a frustrating time to say the least.


I can imagine


----------



## Jack

Sorry to hear about your Mum Muzzer. As has been said, family is far more important than a forum. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## muzzer

Jack said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mum Muzzer. As has been said, family is far more important than a forum. Hope she gets better soon.


Not likely mate and whilst i fully agree and she will come before almost anything else(my fiancee is joint first with her) i need something to take my mind off her health, and DW is great for that.


----------



## Tsubodai

Sorry to hear about your mum Muzzer.
Both my mum & wife have suffered with shingles and it can be really quite horrible; hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## 20vKarlos

All the best Muzzer


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Afternoon chaps. Very tired on this Friday and it's dragging slightly because I know I have some carbon fibre parts for the RS being delivered today :thumb:


Sorry to hear about your mum Muzzer, all the best to her! 

I can relate to your situation with the doctors making a situation sound worse than what it is. Doc's phone me and my parents up 3-4 times telling us to get up the hospital for my granddad to say our last goodbye's only to find out that nothing was wrong at the time.


----------



## WHIZZER

Hope you Mum is better today Muzzer .... Chin up buddy be strong.


----------



## muzzer

Tsubodai said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum Muzzer.
> Both my mum & wife have suffered with shingles and it can be really quite horrible; hope things improve for you soon.


I had it on my head but got to the docs sharpish and so didnt suffer, mums was there for months and all she would do is scratch it and refused to call a doctor, the end result being it covered her right shoulder and from there across her trap and up her neck about 2 inches. I do have a picture but i dont think anyone wants to see it really as everyone i show it too is disgusted/shocked/appalled that they sent her home in that condition.


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Hope you Mum is better today Muzzer .... Chin up buddy be strong.


She is slightly better today thanks but it's still prepare for the worst and wait. I'm ok, been waiting for this for a while now and at least i have DW to keep me sane


----------



## jenks

Deja vue here fella, my mum has Chronic oppressive pulmonary disorder, which gives a life expectancy of 7 years from diagnosis, although she seems to be doing quite well. My older brother hasn't even seen her in over 6 months and he lives a couple of miles away.
The waiting game isn't fun but life goes on in the meantime


----------



## Tsubodai

muzzer42 said:


> I had it on my head but got to the docs sharpish and so didnt suffer, mums was there for months and all she would do is scratch it and refused to call a doctor, the end result being it covered her right shoulder and from there across her trap and up her neck about 2 inches. I do have a picture but i dont think anyone wants to see it really as everyone i show it too is disgusted/shocked/appalled that they sent her home in that condition.


I've thankfully never had it myself but my mum is on drugs which suppress her immune syustem and she got it really bad all down her back.
I do feel sorry for the NHS staff to some degree in general due to the pressures they are under but there can't be any excuse for something so obvious.


----------



## Mark R5

Well I've had a week of training school with translates to death by powerpoint, but it kind of pales in to insignificance when you read things like that. All the best for your mum Muzzer. 

I'm sure there are plenty of folk here to natter to should you need to air anything mate.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

i had shingles for a few days and damn it was itchy. the doctor said there was nothing for it at the time and it cleared up. sorry about your mum muzzer but i would be complaining like hell about whhats gone on!
what you guys up to anyways?
i washed the beast today with the hose pipe as it was dusty really bad and then used DJ red mist tropical on the top when it was dry over the layer of Sterling i did the other week  think im going to try AF Rejuvenate first then Sterling after washing when the wax wears off!


----------



## Tsubodai

Raining here this weekend so nothing for me car-wise. Last week I got a coat of Amigo and then Glamour on my car & I can't decide whether to get Sterling to go with it or a couple of the Obsession samples. Thing is I don't want to strip back just yet & was planning on another coat of Glamour or even Sherbert Fizz at the next wash.
Suppose a new wax could wait for a few weeks.

Watching the footy just now but it's pretty uneventful so I might go & watch the latest episode of Vikings.


----------



## pajd

The wife has gone out with her sisters for a meal, to watch a film then a few drinks! 

So its a night of listening to some old dance music and drinking cans of Guinness for me. Ahhh heaven!!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Tsubodai said:


> Raining here this weekend so nothing for me car-wise. Last week I got a coat of Amigo and then Glamour on my car & I can't decide whether to get Sterling to go with it or a couple of the Obsession samples. Thing is I don't want to strip back just yet & was planning on another coat of Glamour or even Sherbert Fizz at the next wash.
> Suppose a new wax could wait for a few weeks.
> 
> Watching the footy just now but it's pretty uneventful so I might go & watch the latest episode of Vikings.


id say get the 50ml sterling if you want flake pop and put the gamour on top of it, win win win apparently! lol


----------



## bradleymarky

Had the chance to wipe out 3 cars today and all in separate incidents but didnt manage to hit any....i really tried aswell.


----------



## pajd

bradleymarky said:


> Had the chance to wipe out 3 cars today and all in separate incidents but didnt manage to hit any....i really tried aswell.


Better luck next time!


----------



## bradleymarky

golftdi said:


> Better luck next time!


I`ll be driving through Leeds 3 times tomorrow so may end up getting a taxi :thumb:

Beat the bus syndrome is rife at the moment so i`ll get my chance...


----------



## Tsubodai

OvEr_KiLL said:


> id say get the 50ml sterling if you want flake pop and put the gamour on top of it, win win win apparently! lol


Yeah, makes the most sense really, although the Sherbert Fizz is supposed to be good for enhancing flake also with 3mth+ durability a possibility

Leaning towards the Sterling at present to take my wax colleaction up to a heady 4


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Tsubodai said:


> Yeah, makes the most sense really, although the Sherbert Fizz is supposed to be good for enhancing flake also with 3mth+ durability a possibility


so is vanilla ice, check the flek, salute the fruit...
just get the 50ml sterling as its cheaper (do 2 layers 2-3 months duarability as recommended), try it out and see what you think, if you dont like it spend more and get a bouncers


----------



## tightlines

Morning all



bradleymarky said:


> Beat the bus syndrome is rife at the moment so i`ll get my chance...


Same with the truck one day one will be mine for the taking


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning tight, morning all:wave:
It's raining here


----------



## Clancy

Morning folks, off to drive some super cars today! :driver:


----------



## nbray67

Clancy said:


> Morning folks, off to drive some super cars today! :driver:


Nice!


----------



## Spike Witwicky

Morning all

Noob here. Glad i found DW as i've learned so much just from browsing here. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## VAG-hag

Morning all. I was supposed to be spending the day on my old mans corrado today but have twisted my ankle pretty bad so I'm set for a day of hopping round the house. Cack!! &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Tsubodai

OvEr_KiLL said:


> so is vanilla ice, check the flek, salute the fruit...
> just get the 50ml sterling as its cheaper (do 2 layers 2-3 months duarability as recommended), try it out and see what you think, if you dont like it spend more and get a bouncers


Already have the SF


----------



## Goodylax

Morning people
Snowing again here


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Tsubodai said:


> Already have the SF


would that be salute the fruit.. whats the flake like with it, any good?


----------



## Tsubodai

OvEr_KiLL said:


> would that be salute the fruit.. whats the flake like with it, any good?


Sherbert Fizz.
I only used it on one panel on my last car (silver)but it brought it out well.


----------



## jenks

Clancy said:


> Morning folks, off to drive some super cars today! :driver:


Get some pics up

Last week I drove Mclaren MP4-12C, Arial Atom supercharged and an Audi R8 at Rockingham, great day!


----------



## Clancy

jenks said:


> Get some pics up
> 
> Last week I drove Mclaren MP4-12C, Arial Atom supercharged and an Audi R8 at Rockingham, great day!


Awsome  Will do tomorrow, shattered :thumb:


----------



## pajd

Weather is to be crap again tomorrow so no detailing for me


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

golftdi said:


> Weather is to be crap again tomorrow so no detailing for me


unlucky man


----------



## pajd

Remember about the clocks tonight folks


----------



## tightlines

morning all,very wet here today


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, same here... Hosing down all day


----------



## Tsubodai

Yep, crap weather here too.


----------



## 5kinner

morning all, same here on the weather front, was hoping to give my dads beamer a clean. Never mind!


----------



## Goodylax

Morning peeps, think I'm gonna put a sample box and a comp together later.
Keep your eyes peeled


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Goodylax said:


> Morning peeps, think I'm gonna put a sample box and a comp together later.
> Keep your eyes peeled


and how would we get this?


----------



## Goodylax

*Comp Time!!!*

Ok everyone :wave: 
Sunday morning I enjoy making breakfast for my wife and daughter, but I had other household duties to perform. :doublesho


:speechles
So the question is: how many items were in this sink that needed to be cleaned/ put in the dishwasher?

The Prize :argie:
Brite Max clean shampoo
Wolgang Finishing Glaze
AF Tough Prep
303 QD
HD CUT
CAR finishing polish
Gary Dean Infinite Use Detail Juice
Waxybox sample
Waxaddict "keep calm and wax on" cherry cola air freshener
Various small detail brushes/plastic razor blades
(Photo to come as Photobucket is being a pain in the )

The Rules 
One guess per user per hour, must have at least 50 posts to play. First person to guess it, gets it. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

The prize 
:thumb:
Good luck


----------



## tightlines

22 first guess


----------



## dak2v

26 first guess


----------



## Jonnybbad

16 plz


----------



## matt-rudd

32 for me


----------



## dillinja999

27 1st guess


----------



## stonejedi

48.sj.


----------



## Sicskate

37 please


----------



## muzzer

13 for me


----------



## bradleymarky

25 items..

Great comp.


----------



## Pittsy

24 for me


----------



## Clancy

I'll go 39


----------



## VAG-hag

ooh 29?


----------



## Alfieharley1

22 please


----------



## Kimo

No idea what im guessing but 36 lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

42 items??


----------



## Bigoggy

28 please goody


----------



## danwel

69 please...


----------



## R14CKE

41 please pal


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Can I change mine to 43 due to the duplicate at the same time? If not i will wait till the new hour and choose again??
Cheers


----------



## Goodylax

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Can I change mine to 43 due to the duplicate at the same time? If not i will wait till the new hour and choose again??
> Cheers


:lol:
Hmmmmmmm
Afraid that was fate my friend


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Goodylax said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hmmmmmmm
> 
> Afraid that was fate my friend


Hahah
Not a problem


----------



## Goodylax

I'd like to be as fair as possible, but same rules as the AF waxathon, so read carefully and post quickly 
Cheers


----------



## Pittsy

0:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Pittsy said:


> 0:thumb:


Glad we got that one out of the way :lol:


----------



## tightlines

31 second guess that hour went quick


----------



## Goodylax

Off to the beer distributor 
Be back to check in an hour or so


----------



## matt-rudd

46, time flies!


----------



## dillinja999

61 second guess


----------



## bradleymarky

Second guess........33.


----------



## VAG-hag

Guess 2.......34 please


----------



## rajanm1

35 items


----------



## rottenapple

64 for me pls


----------



## Pittsy

There is one good thing about dodging the British weather and managing to get a wash in:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

38 please goody


----------



## Sicskate

I'm actually itching to spend some money, but I know I should wait to see if there are any easter offers... Anyone in the same boat??


----------



## Bigoggy

Nope lol i spent £215 on friday.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

43  cheers


----------



## Kimo

Couple of bits I need but riding it out till the weekend to see who has offers on what


----------



## Pittsy

My monthly budget is long gone


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> My monthly budget is long gone


I said goodbye to a monthly budget the day I signed up here :lol:


----------



## den656

20 please Goodylax,cheers .


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> I said goodbye to a monthly budget the day I signed up here :lol:


I am trying to be good.... 
Not having much luck though


----------



## Goodylax

Pittsy said:


> I am trying to be good....
> Not having much luck though


Join the club :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

19 ... 2nd attempt!


----------



## bradleymarky

Last guess before i have to hit the hay.........40 please...night night folks.


----------



## VAG-hag

Eeerrrrrmmmm.... 47?


----------



## Pittsy

Can I have another go yet


----------



## rajanm1

30 items?


----------



## Goodylax

Pittsy said:


> Can I have another go yet


I believe so :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

3rd and final guess from me 50 items


----------



## Pittsy

OK 23 items?:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

44 please goody


----------



## Pittsy

That is one deep sink


----------



## matt-rudd

39, not sure if it's been said!


----------



## Clancy

Second guess, 41


----------



## Goodylax

Few people danced around it......


----------



## Clancy

Goodylax said:


> Few people danced around it......


Gotta wait an hour :wall: lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

36 third guess! Them hours go quick!


----------



## Alfieharley1

3rd time lucky....

18!


----------



## Kimo

43 lol


----------



## Sicskate

42 please


----------



## Pittsy

Damn 1/2 hour or so left


----------



## Humpers

37 pls


----------



## Mikej857

I'll go 20


----------



## VAG-hag

How about 38?


----------



## rajanm1

45 items?


----------



## Bigoggy

47 please goody


----------



## Pittsy

How about 21 before I go to bed?


----------



## muzzer

Right, just booked my tickets to WaxStock so WHIZZER, Johnny and the team and quite a few others, watch out i am going to be hunting people down to say hello to you all :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

31 second guess


----------



## Goodylax

rajanm1 said:


> 45 items?


Winner winner 
Congrats
PM me your shipping info and I'll send it out :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> Right, just booked my tickets to WaxStock so WHIZZER, Johnny and the team and quite a few others, watch out i am going to be hunting people down to say hello to you all :thumb:


Judging by your pic you'll be easy to spot


----------



## rajanm1

Goodylax said:


> Winner winner
> Congrats
> PM me your shipping info and I'll send it out :thumb:


Awesome, Thanks! :buffer:


----------



## muzzer

Kimo73 said:


> Judging by your pic you'll be easy to spot


I'll be in disguise though


----------



## VAG-hag

Well done buddy!!


----------



## Clancy

Congrats!


----------



## Pittsy

Well done fella:thumb:


----------



## rottenapple

Gratz 👍


----------



## stonejedi

Congrats rajanm1 .SJ.


----------



## MeiMei Han

so nice!!


----------



## tightlines

Morning all well done rajanm


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all:wave:


----------



## rajanm1

morning all, thanks!
Never really win anything so pretty happy :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Morning all. Congrats to the winner and awesome generosity shown once again. 

I've got this week off work and want to take some nice snaps of the new car.....standby your beds


----------



## bradleymarky

Mark ST said:


> Morning all. Congrats to the winner and awesome generosity shown once again.
> 
> I've got this week off work and want to take some nice snaps of the new car.....standby your beds


about bleeding time


----------



## WHIZZER

Well today another Whizzer hits the road ! - Whizzer Jnr passed his driving test today - Already had his mates around raiding the garage !!!


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Well today another Whizzer hits the road ! - Whizzer Jnr passed his driving test today - Already had his mates around raiding the garage !!!


Congats to him from us:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Well done WHIZZER JR and hope he has many years of happy motoring.


----------



## Crafoo

Congratulations to him.

Hope he stays safe.


----------



## rajanm1

WHIZZER said:


> Well today another Whizzer hits the road ! - Whizzer Jnr passed his driving test today - Already had his mates around raiding the garage !!!


Congrats! Now maybe time to show him some detailing?


----------



## Bigoggy

Haha good stuff little whizz !


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Congrats!! whats his first motor going to be Whizzer?


----------



## Pittsy

MORNING :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Congrats!! whats his first motor going to be Whizzer?


He has got a little polo 1.2 tsi black/black-(-SEL spec ) great spec half leather/xenons/heated seats/media/17alloys etc


----------



## Pittsy

Very nice, good 1st car


----------



## VAG-hag

Great 1st car! I'd be happy with that!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Lovely car mate! And like you say they have a very good spec


----------



## WHIZZER

VAG-hag said:


> Great 1st car! I'd be happy with that!


It drives really nice - like a little brother to Mums Golf GTD :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag

Very fitting with the family fleet. They like to keep you on your toes with black cars then?


----------



## rajanm1

Both look awesome!
Bet insurance isn't cheap for him?


----------



## Kimo

rajanm1 said:


> Both look awesome!
> Bet insurance isn't cheap for him?


Newer the car, cheaper insurance is

Gone are the days you can have a **** heap 1l and it be cheaper than a brand new 1.4 or something lol


----------



## danwel

Kimo73 said:


> Newer the car, cheaper insurance is
> 
> Gone are the days you can have a **** heap 1l and it be cheaper than a brand new 1.4 or something lol


Yeah I was very surprised when I insured my mazda 3 mps only 2 months after my wife passing her test. She was 25 at the time but for me and her it came in at 500 quid and it was the same next year after I'd tweaked it to 300bhp.


----------



## Pittsy

I have seen that too, speaking to the young lads at work it seems that around here it's about £2k for 1st insurance... 
I love boasting that I haven't paid more than £300 for years now:thumb:
Mrs P had a shock when she got her mini that her insurance went up from £120 to £240:lol:


----------



## Kimo

First car was a corsa 1l and £3k to insure 

Polo gti 1.8t including all mods declared and replaced like for like are now £400 lol


----------



## JacobDuBois

First car at 18 was a 1.2 ibiza cost £1600 and £1900 on insurance my mk2 TT a year later I'm paying £1500 on such a joke tbh


----------



## muzzer

First car was a mini and i think i paid £150 tpft*















*i might have just given my age away


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> First car was a mini and i think i paid £150 tpft*
> 
> *i might have just given my age away


1930's?


----------



## Clancy

I had a clio 172 at 17, £350, gotta love trade prices lol 

My mk3 anni golf was fully comp on my own policy at 18 and was about £900


----------



## WHIZZER

rajanm1 said:


> Both look awesome!
> Bet insurance isn't cheap for him?


TBH it was cheaper than I thought !! :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Kimo73 said:


> 1930's?


You know of course, that this means war....


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> You know of course, that this means war....


Not another war

I have enough as it is :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Kimo73 said:


> Not another war
> 
> I have enough as it is :lol:


Batten down the hatches kidda


----------



## WHIZZER

chance to win some Demonshine

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358891


----------



## R7KY D

I've got 6 x 5 litre pump dispensers I don't need 

I use them on my Autosmart 5 litre containers , I've no idea what they dose out , I'm not a scientist I'm just cleaning my car 

I'll let them go in pairs , So 3 lots of 2 pump dispensers 

Who wants them and I'll even pay the postage 

1 ......2 .......3 .....................Go !!


----------



## rajanm1

Pretty please can i have 2?
Thanks
!


----------



## R7KY D

rajanm1 said:


> Pretty please!


PM your address :thumb:

2 pairs left


----------



## Bigoggy

Il have some pleaaaase


----------



## MDC250

I'll take one off your hands pls


----------



## R7KY D

Bigoggy said:


> Il have some pleaaaase


PM me your address please

1 pair left


----------



## R7KY D

MDC250 said:


> I'll take one off your hands pls


PM me your address please

and they are all gone


----------



## MDC250

R7KY D said:


> PM me your address please
> 
> and they are all gone


You sir are a gent!


----------



## Pittsy

Dag nammit I needed one


----------



## R7KY D

Pittsy said:


> Dag nammit I needed one


It's a good job I kept a extra pair back then :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Address please


----------



## Pittsy

R7KY D said:


> It's a good job I kept a extra pair back then :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Address please


Oh wow cheers fella :thumb:
Brace yourself pm incoming


----------



## Sicskate

Wow, very nice gesture!!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

:lol:ya bunch of lucky buggers:lol:


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Marning :wave:


----------



## J306TD

Hello all


----------



## Sicskate

Moo-ning, almost the weekend


----------



## VAG-hag

Gooood morning


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, last day of work today untill the 13th can't wait


----------



## Pittsy

What ho all :wave:


----------



## Kimo

Last day for the long long weekend, buzzing to get out on this fishing banks


----------



## jenks

Morning all, 2nd day off for me, not back until the 13th, hoping to get the car and caravan cleaned today ready for a trip to Hereford, bring on the cider!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Hopefully we will have some good weather this weekend and then I can finally get round to cleaning the car! Everytime i plan to do it, it rains so I'm not going to plan a day in the hope that we get atleast one good day! Haha


----------



## muzzer

Boooo i have to work most of it  down side to being in the hospitality trade. Mind you, i get saturday and sunday with our new pup Buster so that should be fun :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

Been for a run, out for lunch with the wife and then either an interior or exterior clean of the car.


----------



## Goodylax

Off today until the 13 the as well.
Have a beast of an F-150 to polish up later today....


----------



## Sicskate

Final stretch at work, finish at 4:30 then 10 days off


----------



## rajanm1

R7KY D said:


> I've got 6 x 5 litre pump dispensers I don't need
> 
> I use them on my Autosmart 5 litre containers , I've no idea what they dose out , I'm not a scientist I'm just cleaning my car
> 
> I'll let them go in pairs , So 3 lots of 2 pump dispensers
> 
> Who wants them and I'll even pay the postage
> 
> 1 ......2 .......3 .....................Go !!


Arrived today via speedy delivery, thanks!


----------



## dendass

My birthday on Saturday... hoping for a few goodies to stock up my detailing arsenal as its pretty empty!


----------



## Bigoggy

Got my pumps today thanks alot R7KY D!!! Super speedy


----------



## Bigoggy

Nice day today and i slept in til 11 lol first sleep in in ages thanks to my sis having my daughter . Im gonna try get the cars hoovered and interior wiped atleast.


----------



## Kimo

Hoping for a few deals this weekend, first shopping spree this year


----------



## muzzer

dendass said:


> My birthday on Saturday... hoping for a few goodies to stock up my detailing arsenal as its pretty empty!


I will be busy saturday but send birthday wishes in advance so i don't forget :thumb:


----------



## dendass

muzzer42 said:


> I will be busy saturday but send birthday wishes in advance so i don't forget :thumb:


im hoping that my first snow foam lance, and some snowfoam arrives... ive actually delayed cleaning the car in the hope I get one!


----------



## muzzer

dendass said:


> im hoping that my first snow foam lance, and some snowfoam arrives... ive actually delayed cleaning the car in the hope I get one!


I've got to get a foam lance for my new Halfrauds PW but it means either guessing which one is right and ordering one off line or getting the number for my local AS rep and going to see him. Just the small matter of the money for one to find first and with a wedding to pay for.....yeah maybe next year :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

I`m working Fri..Sat..Sun but got Monday off.


----------



## J306TD

I'm working Sunday and Monday


----------



## VAG-hag

Sun is shining.... Come on spring


----------



## J306TD

VAG-hag said:


> Sun is shining.... Come on spring


Where do you live. It's dull and cloudy here


----------



## VAG-hag

S Yorkshire mate. Bright and sunny here


----------



## JacobDuBois

Curbed my bloody alloy again! Getting off the misuses drive with low profile tyres and tiny curbs such a nuisance


----------



## VAG-hag

Nooooo! Hate that feeling sorry to hear


----------



## MDC250

R7KY D said:


> I've got 6 x 5 litre pump dispensers I don't need
> 
> I use them on my Autosmart 5 litre containers , I've no idea what they dose out , I'm not a scientist I'm just cleaning my car
> 
> I'll let them go in pairs , So 3 lots of 2 pump dispensers
> 
> Who wants them and I'll even pay the postage
> 
> 1 ......2 .......3 .....................Go !!


Mine arrived today as well, many thanks

For the record wouldn't even entertain letting me pay postage!

Top man and again my thanks


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

MDC250 said:


> Mine arrived today as well, many thanks
> 
> For the record wouldn't even entertain letting me pay postage!
> 
> Top man and again my thanks


nice one 
i curb my wolfrace turismo's all the time, get used to it haha lol 
well not all the time but occasionally


----------



## jenks

Morning all, enjoy your Easter


----------



## tightlines

morning jenks,morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning everyone, free day today and the weather is orrible


----------



## 5kinner

Morning! Trying so hard not to give in to the Easter eggs until Sunday lol!


----------



## Pittsy

5kinner said:


> Morning! Trying so hard not to give in to the Easter eggs until Sunday lol!


I am looking at the one my mum got me and thinking about diving in:devil:


----------



## 5kinner

I think I'll have to eat one of the kids, they can't have too much chocolate ;-) hopefully they won't notice ...


----------



## Pittsy

5kinner said:


> I think I'll have to eat one of the kids, they can't have too much chocolate ;-) hopefully they won't notice ...


Do it fella:devil:


----------



## dak2v

Weather not too bad here in Yorkshire


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

already eaten my egg haha


----------



## Goodylax

Pittsy said:


> Good morning everyone, free day today and the weather is orrible


Same here :devil:


----------



## bradleymarky

10 easter eggs in the kitchen and none are mine.......nobody loves me because i eat worms


----------



## tightlines

The only eggs I have iThe house are from hens and ducks


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning everyone:wave:


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all! So couldn't resist the eggs! Missus ate one of the kids and she bought me some thonrtons which are half gone! Oh well it is Easter 'weekend'


----------



## 5kinner

edited: must wake up ..... typed a text to the missus lol


----------



## Pittsy

Good lad


----------



## Pittsy

Just been to test drive this beast with the brother in law and he has gone and bought it:thumb:
So that's next weekends work sorted... 
Just wandering what new products I might need (well that's what I am going to tell Mrs P anyway) :devil:


----------



## Tsubodai

Did you get one of those work platforms? If not you'll probably need one.


----------



## Sicskate

Trying to get a list of AF products to buy, but I have alternatives already... I really don't need any more polishes or glazes, I've got more waxes that I could shake a stick at!

The only product I really need is a nice interior dressing... Any recommendations for an alternative to AF??


----------



## Pittsy

Tsubodai said:


> Did you get one of those work platforms? If not you'll probably need one.


You sayin I'm a short ****???? 

Yes I have :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Sicskate said:


> Trying to get a list of AF products to buy, but I have alternatives already... I really don't need any more polishes or glazes, I've got more waxes that I could shake a stick at!
> 
> The only product I really need is a nice interior dressing... Any recommendations for an alternative to AF??


Just got a bottle of mad cow mango sauce and it's really good if it's just an interior dressing you want:thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

:thumb:


----------



## pajd

First time using a DA today. Damn its exhausting work. 
So far have the bonnet done, one side and halfway through the second side. The sun has come out so Im having a break so no polishing until it goes back in.

I take my hat off to people that do this every day


----------



## Tsubodai

golftdi said:


> First time using a DA today. Damn its exhausting work.
> So far have the bonnet done, one side and halfway through the second side. The sun has come out so Im having a break so no polishing until it goes back in.
> 
> I take my hat off to people that do this every day


Still easier than hand polishing though mate:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> Just got a bottle of mad cow mango sauce and it's really good if it's just an interior dressing you want:thumb:


Where from mate?I keep on hearing good things about it.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> Where from mate?I keep on hearing good things about it.SJ.


Off ebay SJ can't remember the sellers name but I think it was about £11:thumb:


----------



## Clancy

My god it is hot today!


----------



## Tsubodai

I bout some DJ Red Mist and SN Acryllic Spritz off eBay earlier and I really don't need either of them, just bid on a whim.
Pretty sure the seller is on here too.


----------



## VAG-hag

What a beautiful day!!


----------



## Pittsy

It's been cold and gloomy here


----------



## Jonnybbad

Tsubodai said:


> I bout some DJ Red Mist and SN Acryllic Spritz off eBay earlier and I really don't need either of them, just bid on a whim.
> Pretty sure the seller is on here too.


was it from mehanltd


----------



## Tsubodai

Jonnybbad said:


> was it from mehanltd


Yes mate


----------



## bradleymarky

I`m glad you lot have enjoyed the weather today, i`ve been stuck behind the wheel for 9 hours. Back to work tomorrow for another 10 hours..


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Tsubodai said:


> I bout some DJ Red Mist and SN Acryllic Spritz off eBay earlier and I really don't need either of them, just bid on a whim.
> Pretty sure the seller is on here too.


probably and he had 2 auctions and i bid on 1 of them


----------



## Tsubodai

OvEr_KiLL said:


> probably and he had 2 auctions and i bid on 1 of them


So it was you who drove my bid up 

:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

if it was the £17 then no it wasnt me, by looking at it you started after me anyways


----------



## Tsubodai

Lol, no idea mate. I just put a bid in and it won


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, hoping to give the cars a clean today, going to try my new foamer and samples from power maxed


----------



## muzzer

Howdy. It's been a while since i stuck my head round the door, lots been happening away from here and some still ongoing.


----------



## Naddy37

It's not raining, sun is out, I've got a day off...yay!!!.

So, the day will be spent cleaning the newly acquired Smartie...

Bliss!!!


----------



## J306TD

Nice sunny day and I'm stuck at work!! 😡


----------



## Tsubodai

Just logged on and this is page 6.
C'mon fellas.


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all happy easter Monday:wave:


----------



## tightlines

Morning Pittsy,morning all


----------



## muzzer

Pittsy said:


> Morning all happy easter Monday:wave:


Yep, really happy, work at half four until half midnight. I can't wait


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.
lovely day here

Taking the kids to tropical world in leeds.....After I wash the car.


----------



## stonejedi

muzzer42 said:


> Yep, really happy, work at half four until half midnight. I can't wait


Never mind mate,as they say...someone's got to do it,Morning All.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

muzzer42 said:


> Yep, really happy, work at half four until half midnight. I can't wait


Sorry muzzer


----------



## muzzer

stonejedi said:


> Never mind mate,as they say...someone's got to do it,Morning All.SJ.


Git 

pittsy, don't be sad mate, at the end of the day someone has to do it......as that git sj pointed out dammit :lol:9


----------



## Clancy

Question is, clean the car or or green laning ? Decisions !


----------



## tightlines

green laning then wash it


----------



## stonejedi

muzzer42 said:


> Git
> 
> pittsy, don't be sad mate, at the end of the day someone has to do it......as that git sj pointed out dammit :lol:9


Lol:lol:Sorry bruv i did not mean it in a bad way.SJ.


----------



## muzzer

stonejedi said:


> Lol:lol:Sorry bruv i did not mean it in a bad way.SJ.


i know


----------



## Sicskate

Brother in-law washed my car at 6am, I've only just noticed. But it's too late, my fresh coat of capture the rapture and g1 are hammered with hard water spots. 

And what's worse is I'm 200 miles from home and didn't bring anything with me... Gonna be one of those days?!?


----------



## Mike X

Ooops


----------



## Kimo

How's everyone going? 

Been away a few days


----------



## Pittsy

Morning Kimo morning all:wave:
Good ta Kimo back to work today though


----------



## tightlines

Morning all,I'm off all week


----------



## Bigoggy

Morning guys off to the zoo today !


----------



## VAG-hag

Windows open. Birds tweeting. Happy days!!


----------



## muzzer

Morning everyone, back to the builders belting seven shades of **** out of the shop below us, after i got in at 01.30.
I so hope they are done soon....*yaaaawwwwwnnnnnnnn*


----------



## Kimo

Will be having a clear out this week

See what extras I've got that I can give away


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Back to work for 2 days then 4 off. Nearly got taken out on the motorway yesterday because somebody wasnt watching and came across into the approach/slip lane to get to the services, luckily i wasnt going that fast otherwise my car would have been poorly.

Nice day out at tropical world but was way too busy.


----------



## jenks

Hi all, I'm off all week, cars dirty from the drive down country lanes to the site but I'm say here overlooking a lake drinking beer and reading a book, so who cares about the car!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

jenks said:


> Hi all, I'm off all week, cars dirty from the drive down country lanes to the site but I'm say here overlooking a lake drinking beer and reading a book, so who cares about the car!


sounds like someones in paradise


----------



## rajanm1

Goodylax said:


> The prize
> :thumb:
> Good luck


Arrived today, thanks! :thumb:

Smelt so good when I opened it up too!


----------



## pajd

Back to work to tomorrow after the Easter break  Weather has been great and its to be great the rest of the week


----------



## VAG-hag

Great prize rajanm1


----------



## Goodylax

Glad it arrived safe and you are happy with your prize 
Cheers


----------



## muzzer

Yet another impressive display of generosity goodylax, you sir are a star and have helped make this thread what it is :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all:wave:


----------



## J306TD

Morning


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## VAG-hag

Morning!


----------



## Goodylax

muzzer42 said:


> Yet another impressive display of generosity goodylax, you sir are a star and have helped make this thread what it is :thumb:


My pleasure Muzzer, I try and perk up the thread after a lull here and there.

What goes around comes around people 
Cheers


----------



## tightlines

Half way into my week off and enjoying a few beers in Liverpool having some food later  enjoy your work my DW friends


----------



## Pittsy

You can go off people tight:lol:


----------



## sonny

VAG-hag said:


> Great prize rajanm1


Evening all

Very nice prize indeed, have you managed to use any of the products yet?


----------



## WHIZZER

morning all

ok I have this to give away



so just need to come up with an idea .....


----------



## muzzer

How about a guess the weight of the box and contents to the nearest pound?


----------



## Kimo

Been wanting to try that Koch Chemie cleaner, looks epic


----------



## JacobDuBois

Ooo been wanting to try fusso too


----------



## J306TD

As it's a waxybox. How about how many waxyboxes has Whizzer had?


----------



## Hasan1

How about spot the box. Take a photo with the box somewhere in it and who ever finds it wins it


----------



## WHIZZER

What about guess the two cars my friends have just placed orders on ? 

Please place answers like this 

1- Whizzer - Reliant Robin and Bond Bug ..... 
2 - joe blogs - rs500 and sunbeam Talbot 

I will give some clues later ...... 1 guess every 30 mins ....


----------



## Hasan1

I think this can get messy lol good luck people


----------



## J306TD

1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5


----------



## Kimo

1. Golf R - Corsa E


----------



## WHIZZER

CHECK POST 5962 FOR ENTRY

1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5
2) Kimo73- Golf R - Corsa E 

Like this please chaps and I can tell you "no" to the above ......


----------



## VAG-hag

CHECK POST 5962 FOR ENTRY

1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5
2) Kimo73- Golf R - Corsa
3) vag-hag - BMW 4 series & fiesta St


Like this?


----------



## WHIZZER

VAG-hag said:


> CHECK POST 5962 FOR ENTRY
> 
> 1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5
> 2) Kimo73- Golf R - Corsa
> 3) vag-hag - BMW 4 series & fiesta St
> 
> Like this?


Perfect ....:thumb:


----------



## Hasan1

1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5
2) Kimo73- Golf R - Corsa
3) vag-hag - BMW 4 series & fiesta St
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r


----------



## shakey85

CHECK POST 5962 FOR ENTRY

1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5
2) Kimo73- Golf R - Corsa
3) vag-hag - BMW 4 series & fiesta St
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - Mini Cooper and Mercedes C Class


----------



## WHIZZER

So far nobody is close !


----------



## bradleymarky

CHECK POST 5962 FOR ENTRY

1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5
2) Kimo73- Golf R - Corsa
3) vag-hag - BMW 4 series & fiesta St
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - Mini Cooper and Mercedes C Class
6) bradleymarky - Porsche boxster and Vauxhall Adam.


----------



## WHIZZER

Need Models chaps please - sorry should have made that clear ...


----------



## J306TD

CHECK POST 5962 FOR ENTRY

1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5
2) Kimo73- Golf R - Corsa e
3) vag-hag - BMW 4 series & fiesta St
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - Mini Cooper and Mercedes C Class
6) bradleymarky - Porsche boxster and Vauxhall Adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and Range Rover Evoque


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> Need Models chaps please - sorry should have made that clear ...


So for a merc it would be a c180 then a bmw 318?


----------



## WHIZZER

J306TD said:


> So for a merc it would be a c180 then a bmw 318?


yep that would be great


----------



## Kimo

CHECK POST 5962 FOR ENTRY

1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5
2) Kimo73- Golf R - Corsa e
3) vag-hag - BMW 4 series & fiesta St
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - Mini Cooper and Mercedes C Class
6) bradleymarky - Porsche boxster and Vauxhall Adam.
7) BMW 3 series and Range Rover Evoque
8) Citroen C1 and BMW 2 series


----------



## WHIZZER

First clue both cars over £20k ....


----------



## Pittsy

CHECK POST 5962 FOR ENTRY


1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5
2) Kimo73- Golf R - Corsa e
3) vag-hag - BMW 4 series & fiesta St
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - Mini Cooper and Mercedes C Class
6) bradleymarky - Porsche boxster and Vauxhall Adam.
7) BMW 3 series and Range Rover Evoque
8) Citroen C1 and BMW 2 series
9) Pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## J306TD

Morning Tight


----------



## bradleymarky

1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5
2) Kimo73- Golf R - Corsa e
3) vag-hag - BMW 4 series & fiesta St
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - Mini Cooper and Mercedes C Class
6) bradleymarky - Porsche boxster and Vauxhall Adam.
7) BMW 3 series and Range Rover Evoque
8) Citroen C1 and BMW 2 series
9) Pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - Mercedes c220 and Audi a3 sportback


----------



## Criptop

1) J306TD - Ford Focus and Audi A5
2) Kimo73- Golf R - Corsa e
3) vag-hag - BMW 4 series & fiesta St
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - Mini Cooper and Mercedes C Class
6) bradleymarky - Porsche boxster and Vauxhall Adam.
7) BMW 3 series and Range Rover Evoque
8) Citroen C1 and BMW 2 series
9) Pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - Mercedes c220 and Audi a3 sportback
11) Criptop - Fiesta Zetec S and Seat Ibiza ST


----------



## J306TD

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen c1 and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord


----------



## Hasan1

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen c1 and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg


----------



## WHIZZER

!st clue - both cars above £20k
2nd clue - Ok from the list the manufacturers are in there .....


----------



## dendass

Hasan1 said:


> 1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
> 2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
> 3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
> 4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
> 5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
> 6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
> 7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
> 8) citroen c1 and bmw 2 series
> 9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
> 10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
> 11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
> 12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
> 13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg


14) Dendass - Ford Focus RS - Bmw - M4


----------



## Clancy

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s


----------



## rajanm1

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1 - porsche cayman and audi a4


----------



## Bigoggy

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4


----------



## bradleymarky

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen c1 and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180


----------



## J306TD

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb


----------



## bradleymarky

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) bradleymarky Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180


----------



## bradleymarky

Wow 600 pages !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimo

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63


----------



## Mark R5

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport


----------



## Jack

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) Jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD


----------



## muzzer

600 pages! I can't believe it


----------



## Kimo

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti


----------



## WHIZZER

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> CHECK POST 5962 FOR ENTRY
> 1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
> 2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
> 3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
> 4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
> 5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
> 6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
> 7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
> 8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
> 9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
> 10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
> 11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
> 12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
> 13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
> 14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
> 15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
> 16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
> 17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
> 18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
> 19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
> 20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
> 21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
> 22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD


Couple of close guess one very close .... ( the closer the model the more chance ;-) )


----------



## sonny

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 Series M Sport


----------



## Mark R5

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque


----------



## rajanm1

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER, is 600 pages close to being the biggest thread DW has had? 
Good luck everyone in this new competition :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS


----------



## scottk7

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer42 said:


> WHIZZER, is 600 pages close to being the biggest thread DW has had?
> Good luck everyone in this new competition :thumb:


up there but ....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68418&page=2289


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> up there but ....
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68418&page=2289


The link doesn't go anywhere but i am quite amazed that my little thank you has become a monster in such a short time.

Genuinely pleased that so many people have benefitted from this and once again, it just goes to prove how amazing a community DW really is. By far and away the best motoring based forum i have been a part of, so thanks WHIZZER and the team for bringing this place to life :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63


----------



## sonny

Adding mine back in as they seemed to have dissapeared. 

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 Series M Sport


----------



## gammachan

sonny said:


> Adding mine back in as they seemed to have dissapeared.
> 
> 1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
> 2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
> 3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
> 4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
> 5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
> 6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
> 7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
> 8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
> 9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
> 10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
> 11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
> 12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
> 13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
> 14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
> 15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
> 16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
> 17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
> 18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
> 19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
> 20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
> 21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
> 22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
> 23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
> 24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
> 25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
> 26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
> 27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
> 28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
> 29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 Series M Sport
> 30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Adding mine back in as they seemed to have dissapeared. 

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI


----------



## Kimo

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer42 said:


> The link doesn't go anywhere but i am quite amazed that my little thank you has become a monster in such a short time.
> 
> Genuinely pleased that so many people have benefitted from this and once again, it just goes to prove how amazing a community DW really is. By far and away the best motoring based forum i have been a part of, so thanks WHIZZER and the team for bringing this place to life :thumb:


its an archived thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68418&page=2289

2289 pages ! :thumb:


----------



## rajanm1

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic


----------



## rajanm1

WHIZZER said:


> its an archived thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68418&page=2289
> 
> 2289 pages ! :thumb:


I can't see it either, what was it about?


----------



## WHIZZER

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> 1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
> 2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
> 3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
> 4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
> 5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
> 6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
> 7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
> 8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
> 9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
> 10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
> 11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
> 12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
> 13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
> 14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
> 15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
> 16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
> 17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
> 18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
> 19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
> 20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
> 21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
> 22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
> 23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
> 24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
> 25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
> 26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
> 27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
> 28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
> 29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1
> Series M Sport
> 30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
> 31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
> 32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
> 33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI


Clue 3 nobody has got the Actual Models ( close though need actual model as previously stated ) but the manufacturers are there - Both cars cost more than £35k :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG


----------



## sonny

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG
36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8


----------



## WHIZZER

Keep them coming .....


----------



## Kimo

What do you mean by actual model?


----------



## Kimo

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG
36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8
37) kimo73 - bmw m4 - Mercedes a45 amg


----------



## VAG-hag

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG
36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8
37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg
38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3


----------



## Eden95

1 - Dacia Sandero


----------



## WHIZZER

Kimo73 said:


> What do you mean by actual model?


Like you just added instead of 4 series bmw m4 or bmw 430d :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Eden95 said:


> 1 - Dacia Sandero


And we have .... Oh you only put one car that cant be right :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

another clue then ......Somebody has one of the cars right !


----------



## Eden95

WHIZZER said:


> And we have .... Oh you only put one car that cant be right :lol:


Just thought I'd throw it in there amongst the rest  it was worth a shot!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG
36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8
37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg
38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3
39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport


----------



## WHIZZER

clue 1 - both cars above £20k
clue 2 - Ok from the list the manufacturers are in there ..... 
Clue 3 nobody has got the Actual Models ( close though need actual model as previously stated ) but the manufacturers are there - Both cars cost more than £35k
clue 4......Somebody has one of the cars right


----------



## Hasan1

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG
36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8
37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg
38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3
39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport
40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d


----------



## WHIZZER

just added a couple more bits in !


----------



## Kimo

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG
36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8
37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg
38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3
39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport
40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420
41) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r


----------



## J306TD

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG
36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8
37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg
38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3
39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport
40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d
41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg
42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r


----------



## Goodylax

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 
Series M Sport
30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG
36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8
37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg
38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3
39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport
40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d
41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg
42) Mercedes CLA and BMW 5 series


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder


----------



## bradleymarky

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4


----------



## J306TD

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5


----------



## Kimo

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) Jinjoh_ninjoh - Merc A45 AMG - VW Touareg R Line


----------



## bradleymarky

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3


----------



## WHIZZER

4 very close guesses now looks like a few of you are on the right track ......


----------



## rory1992

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3
49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4


----------



## bradleymarky

I wish i had friends like you Whizzer, mine have Zafira`s and mondeos !!


----------



## Kimo

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49- 

50- kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series


----------



## J306TD

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49- 

50- kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe


----------



## WHIZZER

close now !!!! Im leaving today at 1450 !!!! so if not we wont know till tomorrow !!!


----------



## J306TD

Ooo it's getting tence. Plus I think I've got it


----------



## bradleymarky

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe

53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4


----------



## Hasan1

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe

53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4

54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3


----------



## WHIZZER

not yet !!! last clue ... One of the cars hasn't been mentioned yet !


----------



## dendass

Hasan1 said:


> 1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
> 
> 2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
> 
> 3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
> 
> 4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
> 
> 5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
> 
> 6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
> 
> 7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
> 
> 8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
> 
> 9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
> 
> 10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
> 
> 11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
> 
> 12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
> 
> 13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
> 
> 14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
> 
> 15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
> 
> 16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
> 
> 17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
> 
> 18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
> 
> 19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
> 
> 20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
> 
> 21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
> 
> 22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
> 
> 23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
> 
> 24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
> 
> 25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
> 
> 26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
> 
> 27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
> 
> 28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
> 
> 29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1
> 
> Series M Sport
> 
> 30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
> 
> 31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
> 
> 32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
> 
> 33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
> 
> 34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
> 
> 35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG
> 
> 36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8
> 
> 37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg
> 
> 38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3
> 
> 39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport
> 
> 40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d
> 
> 41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg
> 
> 42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r
> 
> 43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder
> 
> 44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4
> 
> 45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5
> 
> 46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4
> 
> 47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3
> 
> 48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3
> 
> 49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4
> 
> 50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series
> 
> 51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d
> 
> 52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe
> 
> 53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4
> 
> 54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3


55) dendass - porsche camyman gt4 and nissan skyline gtr


----------



## WHIZZER

10 mins .... and its a rollover ....


----------



## J306TD

Pretty please can we have one last clue Mr Whizzer Sir


----------



## WHIZZER

J306TD said:


> Pretty please can we have one last clue Mr Whizzer Sir


if I give another clue it would almost certainly give it away - one car seems to be trending :thumb: the other .......is .... ...


----------



## J306TD

Deleted as not used as current list


----------



## rajanm1

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe

53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4

54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m

55) rajanm1 - porsche boxster s and porsche cayenne


----------



## sonny

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe

53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4

54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3
55) dendass - porsche camyman gt4 and nissan skyline gtr
56) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d
57) sonny - VW Golf R32 & Bentley Continental GT


----------



## WHIZZER

im still here just ...


----------



## gammachan

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe

53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4

54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3
55) dendass - porsche camyman gt4 and nissan skyline gtr
56) sonny - VW Golf R32 & Bentley Continental GT
57) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and Range Rover discovery sport


----------



## J306TD

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe

53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4

54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3

55) dendass - porsche camyman gt4 and nissan skyline gtr

56) sonny - VW Golf R32 & Bentley Continental GT

57) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and Range Rover discovery sport

58) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d


----------



## WHIZZER

No winner yet .. right im off so cant check back - maybe tonight if not - tomorrow morning !!!!!! 

Will we have a winner


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe

53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4

54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3

55) dendass - porsche camyman gt4 and nissan skyline gtr

56) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d

57) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi TTS


----------



## gammachan

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and Mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe

53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4

54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3

55) dendass - porsche camyman gt4 and nissan skyline gtr

56) sonny - VW Golf R32 & Bentley Continental GT

57) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and Range Rover discovery sport

58) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d

59) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and audi s3


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

gammachan said:


> 1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
> 
> 2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
> 
> 3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
> 
> 4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
> 
> 5) shakey85 - mini cooper and Mercedes c class
> 
> 6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
> 
> 7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
> 
> 8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
> 
> 9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
> 
> 10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
> 
> 11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
> 
> 12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
> 
> 13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
> 
> 14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
> 
> 15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
> 
> 16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
> 
> 17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
> 
> 18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
> 
> 19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
> 
> 20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
> 
> 21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
> 
> 22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
> 
> 23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
> 
> 24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
> 
> 25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
> 
> 26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
> 
> 27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
> 
> 28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
> 
> 29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1
> 
> Series M Sport
> 
> 30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
> 
> 31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
> 
> 32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
> 
> 33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
> 
> 34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
> 
> 35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG
> 
> 36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8
> 
> 37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg
> 
> 38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3
> 
> 39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport
> 
> 40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d
> 
> 41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg
> 
> 42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r
> 
> 43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder
> 
> 44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4
> 
> 45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5
> 
> 46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4
> 
> 47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3
> 
> 48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3
> 
> 49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4
> 
> 50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series
> 
> 51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d
> 
> 52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe
> 
> 53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4
> 
> 54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3
> 
> 55) dendass - porsche camyman gt4 and nissan skyline gtr
> 
> 56) sonny - VW Golf R32 & Bentley Continental GT
> 
> 57) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and Range Rover discovery sport
> 
> 58) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d
> 
> 59) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and audi s3
> 
> 60) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Porsche 911 gt3


----------



## bradleymarky

QUOTE=gammachan;4869985]1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and Mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe

53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4

54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3

55) dendass - porsche camyman gt4 and nissan skyline gtr

56) sonny - VW Golf R32 & Bentley Continental GT

57) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and Range Rover discovery sport

58) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d

59) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and audi s3

60) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Porsche 911 gt3

61) Bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and BMW M5


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe

53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4

54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3

55) dendass - porsche camyman gt4 and nissan skyline gtr

56) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d

57) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and Range Rover discovery sport

58) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi TTS

59) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d

60) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and audi s3

61) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Porsche 911 gt3

62) Bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and BMW M5

63) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RSQ3


----------



## bradleymarky

1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5

2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e

3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st

4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r

5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class

6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.

7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque

8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series

9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia

10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback

11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st

12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord

13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg

14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s

15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4

16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4

17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb

18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180

19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63

20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport

21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911

22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD

23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti

24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque

25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT

26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS

27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3

28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63

29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1 

Series M Sport

30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[

31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI

32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg

33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI

34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic

35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG

36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8

37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg

38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3

39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport

40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d

41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg

42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r

43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder

44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4

45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5

46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4

47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3

48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3

49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4

50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series

51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d

52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe

53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4

54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3

55) dendass - porsche camyman gt4 and nissan skyline gtr

56) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d

57) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and Range Rover discovery sport

58) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi TTS

59) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d

60) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and audi s3

61) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Porsche 911 gt3

62) Bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and BMW M5

63) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RSQ3

64) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS6.


----------



## WHIZZER

bradleymarky said:


> 1) j306td - ford focus and audi a5
> 
> 2) kimo73- golf r - corsa e
> 
> 3) vag-hag - bmw 4 series & fiesta st
> 
> 4) hasan1 - vw up - golf r
> 
> 5) shakey85 - mini cooper and mercedes c class
> 
> 6) bradleymarky - porsche boxster and vauxhall adam.
> 
> 7) J306TD BMW 320 and range rover evoque
> 
> 8) citroen*c1*and bmw 2 series
> 
> 9) pittsy bmw 4 series and skoda fabia
> 
> 10) bradleymarky - mercedes c220 and audi a3 sportback
> 
> 11) criptop - fiesta zetec s and seat ibiza st
> 
> 12) J306TD Land Rover Discovery and Honda Accord
> 
> 13) hasan1- Porsche boxster s - c class amg
> 
> 14) clancy - BMW 3 series, porche boxer s
> 
> 15) rajanm1- porsche cayman- audi a4
> 
> 16) bigoggy- porsche cayman- bmw m4
> 
> 17) j306td bmw 530 and skoda superb
> 
> 18) Audi S3 TFSI Sportback S- Tronic and Mercedes c180
> 
> 19) kimo73 - Audi A1 - Mercedes e63
> 
> 20) Mark ST - Audi A7 - BMW M3 Sport
> 
> 21) jack - BMW M3 - Porsche 911
> 
> 22) Jinjoh_Ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW Golf GTD
> 
> 23) kimo73 - Audi rs3 - vw golf gti
> 
> 24) Mark ST - Porsche 911 Carrera - Range Rover Evoque
> 
> 25) RAJANM1 - Mercedes SLK and Audi TT
> 
> 26) j306td BMW 430i and Merc CLS
> 
> 27)scottk7 BMW 435d - audi s3
> 
> 28) clancy - porche cayman and mercedes c 63
> 
> 29) Sonny - Range Rover Sport & BMW 1
> 
> Series M Sport
> 
> 30) gammachan- Porsche Boxter and range ranger Evoque[
> 
> 31) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi RS 5 - VW GTI
> 
> 32) kimo73 - Audi s1 - Mercedes e63 amg
> 
> 33) jinjoh_ninjoh - Audi s5 - VW GTI
> 
> 34) rajanm1 - mercedes A class and honda civic
> 
> 35) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Mercedes C63 AMG
> 
> 36) sonny - Porsche GTS & BMW i8
> 
> 37) kimo bmw m4 - merc a45 amg
> 
> 38) vag-hag - BMW 420 & Citroen c3
> 
> 39) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - BMW 435i M Sport
> 
> 40) hasan1 - merc a45 amg - bmw 420d
> 
> 41) J306TD BMW M4 and Merc a45 amg
> 
> 42) kimo - merc a45 amg - vw scirocco r
> 
> 43) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Audi R8 spyder
> 
> 44) bradleymarky Mercedes A45 AMG and porsche cayman gt4
> 
> 45) porsche cayman GT4 and audi rs 5
> 
> 46) kimo - Mercedes c63 amg - Audi rs4
> 
> 47) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS3
> 
> 48) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi S3
> 
> 49) rory1992 - porsche cayman gt4 and bmw m4
> 
> 50) - kimo - Mercedes a45 amg - bmw 1series
> 
> 51) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and and bmw 420d
> 
> 52) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi R8 Coupe
> 
> 53) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and Audi RS4
> 
> 54) hasan1 merc a45 amg bmw m3
> 
> 55) dendass - porsche camyman gt4 and nissan skyline gtr
> 
> 56) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d
> 
> 57) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and Range Rover discovery sport
> 
> 58) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi TTS
> 
> 59) J306TD porsche cayman GT4 and bmw 530d
> 
> 60) gammachan- Porsche Cayman gt4 and audi s3
> 
> 61) jinjoh_ninjoh - Porsche Cayman gt4 - Porsche 911 gt3
> 
> 62) Bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 and BMW M5
> 
> 63) ITSonlyREECE - Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RSQ3
> 
> 64) bradleymarky Porsche Cayman GT4 - Audi RS6.


Winner number 64 ! Actually one has the gt4 on order and the other has taken delivery of one rs6 and has another on order ! Send me your addy 
ITsonlyREECE send me your address as well and I'll find something to send to you as you were so close numerous times


----------



## Kimo

How did everyone know that Cayman gt4 was right? Lol


----------



## bradleymarky

Cool.......

Address on way.


----------



## bradleymarky

Kimo73 said:


> How did everyone know that Cayman gt4 was right? Lol


It was 1 of 5 that were probably right after Whizzer commented twice in about 5 posts that one had been guessed so it had to be either....

Cayman GT4/GTS
Merc C63
Merc A45 AMG
BMW i8

It got guessed a lot so looks like everybody stuck with it...


----------



## Kimo

bradleymarky said:


> It was 1 of 5 that were probably right after Whizzer commented twice in about 5 posts that one had been guessed so it had to be either....
> 
> Cayman GT4/GTS
> Merc C63
> Merc A45 AMG
> BMW i8
> 
> It got guessed a lot so looks like everybody stuck with it...


Yeah I'd narrowed it down to them 5 but the last load was everyone presuming it was that lol


----------



## tightlines

Well done


----------



## Pittsy

well done fella, that was a hard one...:thumb:











Ermm as the Bishop said to the Actress


----------



## J306TD

Blimey Mark your doing well on here. Have you won the lottery yet?


----------



## sonny

Congrats


----------



## bradleymarky

J306TD said:


> Blimey Mark your doing well on here. Have you won the lottery yet?


This is the only place i have any luck mate, i sorted a few scratches on my sister in laws car today and when i started to pack away after my hard work a bird dropped its guts on the newly polished bonnet :wall:


----------



## klw7me

bradleymarky said:


> This is the only place i have any luck mate, i sorted a few scratches on my sister in laws car today and when i started to pack away after my hard work a bird dropped its guts on the newly polished bonnet :wall:


 It's always the way like a great big target :devil:
At least you hadn't finished packing away


----------



## WHIZZER

Glad you enjoyed that chaps, I'll try and sort another one out for you ..... Thinking of next competition


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, morning all:wave:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Kimo73 said:


> How did everyone know that Cayman gt4 was right? Lol


I had a feeling the GT4 was right. I was pretty sure of this when WHIZZER mentioned that four people were very close as at the time four people had put down the GT4 and an Audi, so it was just a case of guessing what Audi it was lol

Congrats bradleymarky!


----------



## Hasan1

Well done guys


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

I`m putting a few quid on the euromillions tonight, looks like my luck is in again !!

My sister in law wants her whole car machine polishing, i did the bonnet and back door yesterday. I only charged her for a new pad £9.00. I dont really get on with her so the skys the limit now


----------



## Pittsy

bradleymarky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I`m putting a few quid on the euromillions tonight, looks like my luck is in again !!
> 
> My sister in law wants her whole car machine polishing, i did the bonnet and back door yesterday. I only charged her for a new pad £9.00. I dont really get on with her so the skys the limit now


Funny you should mention that, I have now had 3 people asking me to machine their cars... 
Not got a clue what to charge or even if I should, time is a bit limited at the moment with work etc


----------



## bradleymarky

Pittsy said:


> Funny you should mention that, I have now had 3 people asking me to machine their cars...
> Not got a clue what to charge or even if I should, time is a bit limited at the moment with work etc


If its family i just charge for products used and a few beer tokens.


----------



## J306TD

What's everyone got planned for today?


----------



## Bigoggy

My 3rd day de-swirling . Sholl s17 and s30 doing a great job


----------



## tightlines

should clean mrs t's car while shes out but im just playing pool on xbox,got a nice letter from work today saying i got a pay rise


----------



## bradleymarky

Took the kids to a local park and kerbed my alloy while parking up, i only got them done 2 months ago 

My youngest fell whilst running so hes got a plaster on his cut knee.....


----------



## rajanm1

bradleymarky said:


> Took the kids to a local park and kerbed my alloy while parking up, i only got them done 2 months ago
> 
> My youngest fell whilst running so hes got a plaster on his cut knee.....


Ah no, hope he's ok.
Could try a plaster on the alloy as well


----------



## muzzer

What do i have planned for today? Lots of lovely work until about 1am tomorrow morning. What fun.


----------



## jenks

J306TD said:


> What's everyone got planned for today?


Well it's my birthday, started the day with a nice bacon, cheese and egg cob, followed by an hour of kayaking ( bloody knackered now) . Now sat inside Pizza Hut. To be followed by sitting by the lake drinking beer enjoying the last day of my break. Cheers all


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

jenks said:


> Well it's my birthday, started the day with a nice bacon, cheese and egg cob, followed by an hour of kayaking ( bloody knackered now) . Now sat inside Pizza Hut. To be followed by sitting by the lake drinking beer enjoying the last day of my break. Cheers all


Happy birthday!


----------



## J306TD

Happy Birthday Jenks. Have a good day


----------



## Mark R5

Happy birthday mate. Have good one.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

happy birthday man have fun 
i was polishing my windows inside and outside before with autofinesse vision and then dodo juice red mist tropical detailer on the body work


----------



## Jonnybbad

Happy birthday pal


----------



## WHIZZER

Happy birthday


----------



## WHIZZER

Bradley and Reece packets on there way


----------



## pajd

Why is it the weather always turns crap when it comes to the weekend. Average of 17 all weekend with sunshine. Tomorrow 8 and sleet showers!


----------



## matt-rudd

golftdi said:


> Why is it the weather always turns crap when it comes to the weekend. Average of 17 all weekend with sunshine. Tomorrow 8 and sleet showers!


Don't worry, you're not alone. It's as if it knows!


----------



## pajd

matt-rudd said:


> Don't worry, you're not alone. It's as if it knows!


:lol::lol: typical


----------



## 5kinner

Evening all! finally got started getting C5 on the alloys. two wheels down! Off to the coast tomorrow, even though the weather is looking bleak.


----------



## J306TD

Got SWMBO'S Astra back from the bodyshop. Top job done. No runs or orange peel. Can't even see any blending. Smooth flat and shiny


----------



## Tsubodai

Re the weather at the weekend; I recall reading something a while ago that suggested it was actually the case that it got worse at the weekends, based on some meteorological science that I can't remember.
Maybe we should shift the days about a bit.


----------



## J306TD

Tsubodai said:


> Re the weather at the weekend; I recall reading something a while ago that suggested it was actually the case that it got worse at the weekends, based on some meteorological science that I can't remember.
> Maybe we should shift the days about a bit.


My weekends occur during the week so I don't mind


----------



## klw7me

I'm a teacher and on my easter break this week and next so I don't mind too much this weekend only


----------



## muzzer

i wont get a weekend this week, the car needs to go in today and then i need to go visit mum in hospital and i agreed to go in and help on overtime tomorrow. Heyho, if the weather isnt that great anyway then it isnt a major issue


----------



## tightlines

Morning all,windy and rain here


----------



## polac5397

rain here


----------



## Pittsy

Raining here too, my only day off till next weekend and it's peeing down
Morning all by the way:wave:


----------



## Kimo

ello

Starting a clear out today


----------



## bradleymarky

Raining here but its supposed to clear later, might have time to finish the sister in laws car. She said she would give me a fiver if i vac`d the car for her, its a little fiesta so should take me 5 minutes.


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> ello
> 
> Starting a clear out today


I had a big clearout 1st thing this morning :lol:


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> I had a big clearout 1st thing this morning :lol:


My 'detailing room' is full

So is the porch -.-


----------



## Pittsy

Jeez that is alot of gear:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

You having a comp Kimo?


----------



## Kimo

Yeah when I get round to it 

Don't have much time so have to do stuff in stages


----------



## VAG-hag

Morning all. Weather turned sour here  so much for having a full day of detailing


----------



## bradleymarky

Sun is starting to come through a bit now..


----------



## Tsubodai

Very windy here and a bit of rain overnight; surprisingly the going for the National is good to soft considering the weather over the last 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Kimo

Got all my skrilla on, had a blimp last year 

Always get 3 of the top 5, only got one last year

Always back 3 horses


----------



## bradleymarky

Look what just turned up in the post 
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150411_092937_zps87sg5crv.jpg.html]
Thanks for a great comp Uncle Whizzer


----------



## muzzer

It's chucking it doen here so my slow wander into town while the car is looked at, turned into a quick jog a mile up the road to sainsbury's. I'm soaked


----------



## J306TD

Warmish here at Barmouth. Dry but quite windy


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

It's lovely here in Manchester


----------



## VAG-hag

Dried up here so I once again have a clean daily. Yay!!


----------



## Clancy

Took the dog out to Dartmoor for the day then washed the car when I got back, shiny shiny


----------



## 5kinner

Went to the east coast today, car is ditched, hit a pigeon on the way back too. Good clean needed tomorrow morning!


----------



## pajd

5kinner said:


> Went to the east coast today, car is ditched, hit a pigeon on the way back too. Good clean needed tomorrow morning!


Pigeons do like to chance it. They are either brave or stupid as f**k


----------



## matt-rudd

5kinner said:


> Went to the east coast today, car is ditched, hit a pigeon on the way back too. Good clean needed tomorrow morning!


Pigeons are great to hit, the view in the rear view mirror of a ploom of feathers.

Not promoting animal cruelty but they're worth 10 points each, game on...


----------



## 5kinner

lol this looked liked it ate too many pies and couldn't get the lift he needed! Hit the top of my windscreen, had mates following who must have had a great view!


----------



## matt-rudd

5kinner said:


> lol this looked liked it ate too many pies and couldn't get the lift he needed! Hit the top of my windscreen, had mates following who must have had a great view!


And left a nice greasy mark by any chance haha?


----------



## pajd

5kinner said:


> lol this looked liked it ate too many pies and couldn't get the lift he needed! Hit the top of my windscreen, had mates following who must have had a great view!


I had some prick chuck a plastic bottle at my car tonight as I was driving on the way to get a few cans of beer. He was about 15 and walking up the road with his mates. Scared **** out of me as I didn't know what it was. I slammed on the brakes and hit reverse. Car behind me had seen what happened and had already done so and was chasing after him. The wee prick tired easily and I got out, grabbed hold of him and took him to my car to inspect it to look for any damage. Basically told him if there was damage he or his parents were paying for it. He was ****ting himself 

Luckily no damage but I did ask him what If I had been spooked and lost control of the car and driven into someone on the footpath!


----------



## rajanm1

golftdi said:


> I had some prick chuck a plastic bottle at my car tonight as I was driving on the way to get a few cans of beer. He was about 15 and walking up the road with his mates. Scared **** out of me as I didn't know what it was. I slammed on the brakes and hit reverse. Car behind me had seen what happened and had already done so and was chasing after him. The wee prick tired easily and I got out, grabbed hold of him and took him to my car to inspect it to look for any damage. Basically told him if there was damage he or his parents were paying for it. He was ****ting himself
> 
> Luckily no damage but I did ask him what If I had been spooked and lost control of the car and driven into someone on the footpath!


bet he won't be doing that again!


----------



## WHIZZER

bradleymarky said:


> Look what just turned up in the post
> [URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150411_092937_zps87sg5crv.jpg.html]
> Thanks for a great comp Uncle Whizzer


Glad you liked it


----------



## 5kinner

little s**ts!


----------



## Tsubodai

Harsh on Whizzer and bradleymarky that mate.


----------



## J306TD

Tsubodai said:


> Harsh on Whizzer and bradleymarky that mate.


See post #6140


----------



## Tsubodai

J306TD said:


> See post #6140


It was a joke mate

Edit - had kids lob a large stone across the path of a mates car & we did the same. Held on to the twonk whilst we sent his mates off to find said twonk's dad, who was most unimpressed with his son.


----------



## J306TD

Tsubodai said:


> It was a joke mate
> 
> Edit - had kids lob a large stone across the path of a mates car & we did the same. Held on to the twonk whilst we sent his mates off to find said twonk's dad, who was most unimpressed with his son.


Ahh right sorry  . I don't know what's wrong with the youth of today. I'm only 25 but would have never caused damage to someone's property on purpose


----------



## 5kinner

Oops maybe I should have quoted.


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning Tight, morning all....
At work today for a full 12 hours, wish i hadn't volunteered to help out now 
Oh well a bit of extra cash i guess :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all! Better get all the pigeon remains off the car soon!


----------



## Pittsy

5kinner said:


> Morning all! Better get all the pigeon remains off the car soon!


That will be nice


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.
I hear somebody has been calling me names


----------



## 5kinner

... erm that might be me 

but blame it on whizzer ... posting before me lol!


----------



## Tsubodai

:lol:


----------



## dak2v

Doesn't look like it will be a day for washing your car


----------



## ashers16

Weather not too bad here. Got the car washed yday tho, so only got a few bits to do today


----------



## muzzer

Pittsy said:


> Morning Tight, morning all....
> At work today for a full 12 hours, wish i hadn't volunteered to help out now
> Oh well a bit of extra cash i guess :thumb:


Me too, only for about eight hours though and i was asked to come in. Double time in my case, so next week will be like a 9 day week wages wise.....*smug mode*

Have a good one everybody


----------



## Pittsy

Double time for me too....
And about a million extra hours next week, next paypacket should be ok:thumb:


----------



## tightlines

im on my last day off of my birthday week, not looking to the morning get up tomorrow


----------



## bradleymarky

Already washed the car as the clouds were threatening. Got the Wife painting the attic while i play on the laptop :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

Yep car done! Kids party later ...


----------



## Mark R5

It's ridiculously windy here so no car washing today. Doing my head in now. Been glorious all week while I've been at work. I get a day off and boom.....you're not washing your car weather. Someone is having a chuckle


----------



## pajd

Washed the car on Friday so just the tyres to dress and give the windows a quick clean with Stoners.

So far today I have made a big batch of spaghetti bolognese to put in the freezer, done the ironing, put the meat on for today's dinner and peeled the spuds. In fairness she has cleaned the house from top to bottom


----------



## Mark R5

golftdi said:


> Washed the car on Friday so just the tyres to dress and give the windows a quick clean with Stoners.
> 
> So far today I have made a big batch of spaghetti bolognese to put in the freezer, done the ironing, put the meat on for today's dinner and peeled the spuds. In fairness she has cleaned the house from top to bottom


Sounds like team work to me.

Part of why me and the ex split up. I did sodding everything. Suffice to say, didn't last long!


----------



## Bigoggy

Thought id just show you this i found




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=500323323453879


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, first day back in after 10 off even the dog isn't happy as he has to go to his nans today, poor dog


----------



## Kimo

Sooooo the cars iced up :|


----------



## dubant07

Just got home from a night shift. Bed for me!


----------



## J306TD

Morning all


----------



## Mark R5

I'm actually cleaning the car!!!!! What a feeling. It's been since August last year that I've properly detailed my car. I completely fell out of love with it after selling my Orange beaST. 

Put me back in an ST and I'm a happy chap. To some, truly sad and pathetic. To me absolutely priceless. 

So far I've snow foamed, rinsed, Iron X'd and wheels, rinsed, washed, rinsed, snowfoamed again just what I had left in the bottle and rinsed. About to dry and start with the DA.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Morning all! The weekend always goes too quick don't you think?

*edit* Got my competition winnings on Saturday, Thank you Whizzer!


----------



## dendass

I'm feeling like crap - stomach bug over night!!! Enjoy the detailing markst - don't dare go near mine today!


----------



## J306TD

Rather muggy here today. Car has only done 40 miles since it was last washed so seems over kill to do it again


----------



## Mark R5

All finished now. 9am-3pm job.

I'm going to get a shower and then take the car and get some decent photos and then I can finally show you guys my new car - only had it for a month haha.

Here she is:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4873478#post4873478


----------



## 20vKarlos

Guys.... It's been far too long!!! 

I shall have a catch up later this evening and get you the updated Winners Circle! 

I hope you've all been taking part! 

Karlos


----------



## pajd

Anyone still eating Easter eggs? I dont normally eat chocolate but cant resist a nice egg


----------



## Jonnybbad

nice motor you got there Mark do like that colour


----------



## Mark R5

Jonnybbad said:


> nice motor you got there Mark do like that colour


Cheers mate. Was hoping for some sun but it never really came out. She 'pops' lovely in direct sunlight.


----------



## J306TD

Morning all 

Great job done there Mark. Probably the best colour Ford do.


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning all


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## GNshaving

Morning everyone


----------



## Kimo

Hello

Aching all over from boxing last night


----------



## Jack

I know the feeling Kimo. It's a tough sport but so enjoyable


----------



## Bigoggy

Morning !


----------



## Kimo

Jack said:


> I know the feeling Kimo. It's a tough sport but so enjoyable


Best cardio you'll ever do ain't it 

Feel so fresh after but the next day is another matter

Gym tonight haha


----------



## Jack

Yeah best work out ever. Sparring and training for a fight is great, everyone seems to have a buzz about them and you feel your fitness going to another level.

The next day can be very sore, the day after that as well, but we keep going back so can't be to bad.


----------



## Clancy

Kimo73 said:


> Hello
> 
> Aching all over from boxing last night


had to give up boxing cus football ruined my knees, such a good work out :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Done 3 rounds of killers and 2 1,2,squat

Killed me off alright :lol:

2 hours training total


----------



## dendass

GNshaving said:


> Morning everyone


Easy gungernutshaving - will have to put an order in with you for some bits... Follow you on Instagram - keen to try the woolfat soap!! Even better I get a dw discount!! 
😄


----------



## J306TD

Morning all. That are awake


----------



## tightlines

Morning j306td morning all


----------



## VAG-hag

Yaaaaaawwwwnnnnn morning!


----------



## Pittsy

Marning :wave:


----------



## Jack

Morning all. Just in from a wee 5 mile run in the pouring rain


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Bigoggy

Mornin fellas. Last night shift done. Few hours kip now and 4 days off


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, later start today for me but actually got a weekend off:thumb:, just get these 2 days out of the way then hopefully get the barbie out


----------



## Kimo

Ello.


----------



## J306TD

Morning all. Might not be around much for a few days. Gone over my data limit on my phone so can only come on at home


----------



## Bigoggy

Hacking the work wifi stopped me going over haha. Ssshhhhh


----------



## muzzer

Bigoggy said:


> Hacking the work wifi stopped me going over haha. Ssshhhhh


Remembering to us wifi stopped me going over this time.


----------



## Goodylax

*Big Thanks to Whizzer*

Morning people!

Just noticed my title under my username and wanted to say thank you to Whizzer.

I am both appreciative and honored to have earned the title on this awesome forum! 

Cheers Bill and the gang!


----------



## Bigoggy

Haha i like yhat goody and its well deserved


----------



## J306TD

What does it say. I can't see as im on Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5

J306TD said:


> What does it say. I can't see as im on Tapatalk


It says 'Mr generosity' which is quite a fitting title me thinks :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

well done on the new title goodylax  and hi everyone


----------



## Jonnybbad

Very fitting title


----------



## J306TD

Goodylax said:


> Morning people!
> 
> Just noticed my title under my username and wanted to say thank you to Whizzer.
> 
> I am both appreciative and honored to have earned the title on this awesome forum!
> 
> Cheers Bill and the gang!


You deserve it. The amount you have given away inc postage from the US.


Mark ST said:


> It says 'Mr generosity' which is quite a fitting title me thinks :thumb:


Thanks Mark


----------



## VAG-hag

Goodylax said:


> Morning people!
> 
> Just noticed my title under my username and wanted to say thank you to Whizzer.
> 
> I am both appreciative and honored to have earned the title on this awesome forum!
> 
> Cheers Bill and the gang!


Well earned stripes from what I've seen :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, not a good morning for the pigeon that hit my truck sunscreen this morning, oh well it's all part the food chain.

Well deserved goodylax


----------



## bradleymarky

Goodylax said:


> Morning people!
> 
> Just noticed my title under my username and wanted to say thank you to Whizzer.
> 
> I am both appreciative and honored to have earned the title on this awesome forum!
> 
> Cheers Bill and the gang!


Well deserved mate :thumb: Wonder what mine would be....:doublesho


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> Well deserved mate :thumb: Wonder what mine would be....:doublesho


I hate you Butler :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all


----------



## Goodylax

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## J306TD

Yay it's the weekend!!!


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all, just had a delivery of type 1 and chippings so should get my drive finished today:thumb:
Damn they were early especially after I finished at 11 last night


----------



## J306TD

Wow that's an early delivery. Don't forget the beers for after lol


----------



## Pittsy

6:30!!!!!!! They did say easy but really....
On the +side those grab lorries are really noisy so at least it woke the neighbours up:lol:
Gotta get the energy up to move another tonne of type 1 and 2 tonnes of chippings


----------



## Sicskate

Moo-ning all


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, sounds like a busy day ahead Pittsy


----------



## Tsubodai

Neighbours must love you this morning Pittsy:lol:


----------



## muzzer

Morning all...........*yaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnnnn*


----------



## Pittsy

Just got a bit of grouting, pointing and fencing to finish but looking good :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

looking good mate


----------



## Eden95

Morning all!


----------



## J306TD

Good job there mate. What's it like having a gravel drive when washing the car?


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Good job there mate. What's it like having a gravel drive when washing the car?


I just did Mrs P's and put it on the road to wash, pulled it back on the drive for everything else... 
It was pretty cool to not have to worry about leaving the doors open etc:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys


----------



## Naddy37

Perfect morning for cleaning the E300. Already been out doing one job, bloody clients travelling bang early on a Sunday. Ahh well, I'm back in bed. Poor client is now travelling with SleazyJet....

Couple hours snooze first, then morning cleaning the car....


----------



## Hasan1

neilos said:


> Perfect morning for cleaning the E300. Already been out doing one job, bloody clients travelling bang early on a Sunday. Ahh well, I'm back in bed. Poor client is now travelling with SleazyJet....
> 
> Couple hours snooze first, then morning cleaning the car....


Got to love driving early on a Sunday morning. Only time there's not really any cars on the road


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all :wave:


----------



## 5kinner

Morning everyone! Looks like I'll get chance to wash both cars this morning! Yippee!


----------



## muzzer

Morning all


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, Mrs t will have a shiny car by the end of the day, can't wait to crack on with it


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Came out of Leeds at 2300 last night and what a nightmare getting through the city, Taxis parked everywhere, people just walking out in front of you. One guy even gave me the finger because i went through a green light !!!!!!!


----------



## pajd

bradleymarky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Came out of Leeds at 2300 last night and what a nightmare getting through the city, Taxis parked everywhere, people just walking out in front of you. One guy even gave me the finger because i went through a green light !!!!!!!


Imagine what he would have done if you had went through an amber light :doublesho


----------



## J306TD

Ahh why is it when you want to do something fairly simple ish. It turns into a nightmare


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all:wave:


----------



## Eden95

Morning peeps!


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys. Another nice day here


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Foggy start to the day but the sun is trying to get out.


----------



## muzzer

Sunny but cool here in the county of opportunity :lol:


----------



## Goodylax

Morning people!
Need a cup o Joe


----------



## WHIZZER

Hi all - been away so wasn't about last week .... hmmm off to find something to giveaway


----------



## Pittsy

It's been review city this weekend:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Hi all - been away so wasn't about last week .... hmmm off to find something to giveaway


Hope you had a nice time bud, looking forward to meeting you at WaxStock this year :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Yellow


----------



## J306TD

Kimo73 said:


> Yellow


???? As long as it's not yellow snow hahah


----------



## Pittsy

I am off to bed for a snooze, got a week of nights again ...
Didn't have any for 2 years now had 2 in the last couple of months


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo73 said:


> Yellow


Yellow what?


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Hi all - been away so wasn't about last week .... hmmm off to find something to giveaway


Hope you had a good break :thumb:
If you find something for me I would be chuffed.... 
Might make working nights a bit better:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> I am off to bed for a snooze, got a week of nights again ...
> Didn't have any for 2 years now had 2 in the last couple of months


Lucky you. I did my 3 nights last week  I hate doing nights when the weather is like this.


WHIZZER said:


> Hi all - been away so wasn't about last week .... hmmm off to find something to giveaway


Hope you enjoyed a week away. Where did you go?


----------



## WHIZZER

J306TD said:


> Lucky you. I did my 3 nights last week  I hate doing nights when the weather is like this.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed a week away. Where did you go?


Just a week off with the family - did Go Ape - went to London - Watch my Boy play cricket and then make his debut for Gloucester Academy on the Weekend


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> Just a week off with the family - did Go Ape - went to London - Watch my Boy play cricket and then make his debut for Gloucester Academy on the Weekend


Wow you must be really pleased for him. So when are we going to see him at Lords?

What a great week to have off weather wise too. Surprised the car hasn't been cleaned


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.
Just come downstairs to dog crap and sick all over the kitchen floor. Had to wake the wife up so she's cleaning it while in wretching......


----------



## Pittsy

bradleymarky said:


> Morning all.
> Just come downstairs to dog crap and sick all over the kitchen floor. Had to wake the wife up so she's cleaning it while in wretching......


Nice way to wake up :thumb:
Good touch getting the Mrs to clean it up


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Bigoggy

Mornin folks


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, thinking about going to bed soon but have perked up a bit


----------



## muzzer

Morning all, at least i have got ride of the horrible headache i had all day yesterday. This makes muzzer a bit more sociable and happy


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Morning everybody  how are we all today


----------



## Sicskate

Morning all... 

I'm working in the alloy department today, which consists of repairing and prepping about 40 wheels to be painted... Gonna be a tough day!


----------



## Pittsy

On the + side it's my 2000th postiversary:thumb:
<
<
<
<


----------



## 20vKarlos

JJ0063 said:


> Hoping my provisional HGV license turns up soon! Then I can get my test done & will have a huge detailing project if I manage to get the job driving what I want to drive


How did this go? All the best if you've not yet done the test :thumb:



muzzer42 said:


> Nice to see WHIZZER getting a win after all his generosity on this thread. :thumb:


:thumb::thumb:



muzzer42 said:


> Morning all
> Good to see you back on here Wilco :thumb:
> Anyway, as some of you might have noticed, i haven't been as prolific with my posting as i have in the past. There are a few reasons why:
> Mums health and the fact she is in and out of hospital repeatedly at the minute.
> 
> Upcoming wedding and sorting things out
> 
> Had to have the family dog put to sleep
> 
> All of this has kind of left me felling meh about everything at the minute, the car is a mess and even though i got a pw for my birthday, i just have no enthusiasm for using it. Bear with me folks as normal service will be resumed soon.





muzzer42 said:


> Nearly 500 pages! Crumbs this is going well. I should be in here more often but work, an infirm mother and a wedding to sort out, plus a demanding step son keep me away and stop me from dealing with a very filthy car. I should do better i know.


I'm the same at the moment Muzzer, We get married July 4th and the car is filthy! I've certainly got a lot on my plate, and i've lost a lot of enthusiasm, sadly, ive not bothered getting the gifts out that those have kindly given me from this thread 

Keep your chin up bud, you'll be having a great day to remember soon :thumb:
I wish your mother and the rest of the family all the very best and we are all here to help if needs be bud :thumb:



Sicskate said:


> Brother in-law washed my car at 6am, I've only just noticed. But it's too late, my fresh coat of capture the rapture and g1 are hammered with hard water spots.
> 
> And what's worse is I'm 200 miles from home and didn't bring anything with me... Gonna be one of those days?!?


Damn first world problems :lol: :lol: :lol:



Goodylax said:


> Morning people!
> 
> Just noticed my title under my username and wanted to say thank you to Whizzer.
> 
> I am both appreciative and honored to have earned the title on this awesome forum!
> 
> Cheers Bill and the gang!


Certainly deserved bud! 
I'm certainly hoping i can bag one of these awesome competitions soon :thumb:

I've finally caught up gents and I shall be updating WINNER'S CIRCLE Shortly!!!!

:buffer:


----------



## 20vKarlos

*Winners circle!*

so, at 7:10pm i opened this thread to the last recorded winner! 
It's now 9:45pm, so it's taken a while :lol: :lol: :lol:

The following is a list is made up of 3 elements.

*Winners Name - Post they were declared a winner - Person generously giving away!*

Here is the list or what we(I) are/am calling* "The Winners Circle"* 
The list is all the way from the beginning of this thread! :thumb:

S29nta - Post 7 - Whizzer
Soulboy - Post 22 - Whizzer
Kiashuma - Post 35 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 36 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 37 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 80 - Whizzer
Wilco - Post 80 - Whizzer
Dougnorwich - Post 82 - Whizzer
Alan W - Post 114 - Whizzer
andspenka - Post 134 - Whizzer
J036TD - Post 134 - Whizzer
Farquhar - Post 156 - Johnnyopolis
JoranRaven - Post 160 - Whizzer
Golftdi - Post 175 - Whizzer
* Dooka wanted to spread the love - Post 186**
* Whizzer told Dooka to choose someone - Post 215**<--- Still not happened.
Starburst - 216 - Whizzer
* Whizzer told Spoony to choose someone - Post 218*
* Spoony Chose Kimo73 - Post 222*
Kimo73 - Post 222 - Whizzer/Spoony
Stumpy90 - Post 224 - Whizzer
*Stumpy90 donated to ArdenVXR - Post 233*
White Night - Post 270 - Whizzer
Tightlines - Post 282 - Whizzer
JJ0063 - Post 366 - Whizzer
Potter88 - Post 492 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 500 - 20vKarlos
Ed_Veedub - 512 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Welshquattro1 - 519 - Whizzer/Goodylax
Dubber - Post 539 - Whizzer/Alan W
Jenks - Post 553 - Whizzer
Kriminal - Post 553 - Whizzer
Ferted - Post 554 - Whizzer
lmc Leeroy - Post 560 - Johnnyopolis
Pittsy - Post 561 - Johnnyopolis
Bigoggy - Post 621 - Johnnyopolis
Shug - Post 637 - Whizzer
The_Weasel - Post 731 - Whizzer
mikej857 - Post 744 - Whizzer
Goodylax - Post 766 - StoneJedi
JacobDuBois - Post 777 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post 796 - Kiashuma
JacobDuBois - Post 820 - BradleyMarky
JJ0063 - Post 990 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 990 - Whizzer
Hunty - Post 991 - Whizzer
StoneJedi - Post 1010 - Kiashuma
CaptainDuff - Post 1034 - Whizzer
Cole_exclusiv - Post 1185 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
RCMM92 - Post 1299 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Jenks - Post 1322 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Stumpy90 - Post 1330 - Whizzer
Danwel - Post 1382 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
Kimo73 - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_170
Saul - Post 1420 - WhiteRoc_70
JacobDuBois - Post 1457 - Dougnorwich
APS - Post 1502 - Dougnorwich
Ferted - Post 1504 - Whizzer
Pittsy - Post - 1516 - Stumpy90
Tightlines - Post 1516 - Stumpy90
JacobDuBois - Post 1563 - 20vKarlos
Wilco - Post 1593 - Whizzer/Johnnyopolis
20vKarlos - Post 1703 - Whizzer
Kimo73 - Post 1756 - Wilco
WhiteRoc_170 - Post 1849 - Kimo
Goodylax - Post 1873 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - Post 1898 - StoneJedi
Pittsy - Post 1939 - StoneJedi
R14CKE - Post 1986 - Kimo
Gammachan - Post 2082 - StoneJedi
Bradleymarky - Post 2106 - WhiteRoc_170
20vKarlos - Post 2127 - Kimo73
Pittsy - Post 2247 - JoranRaven
JoranRaven - Post 2267 - Dougnorwich
Bradleymarky - Post 2297 - tightlines
Jenks - Post 2410 - Chicane
Bradleymarky - Post 2472 - J306TD
Polac - Post 2477 - Whizzer
Pantypoos - Post - 2538 - Whizzer
Dan_h - Post 2551 - Whizzer
5kinner - Post 2551 - Whizzer
Stumpy90 - Post 2565 - Muzzer42
J306TD - Post 2771 - Johnnyopolis
Criptop - Post 2802 - Goodylax
Stumpy90 - Post 2832 - Whizzer
Saul - Post 2858 - Whizzer
Farquhar - Post 2860 - Whizzer
BradleyMarky - Post 2869 - Whizzer
Welshquattro - Post 2889 - Whizzer
Kiashuma - Post 3001 - WHizzer
Humpers - Post 3132 - Gleemspray
MarkST - Post 3209 - Muzzer42
Reece_ - Post 3241 - Whizzer
Criptop - Post 3348 - Whizzer
BradleyMarky - Post 3348 - Whizzer
Stumpy90 - Post 3390 - Muzzer42
RottenApple - Post 3692 - Mark ST
Ferted - Post 3776 - Rollini
Cole - Post 3939 - Stumpy90
KNGPN - Post 3939 - Stumpy90
Pittsy - 3975 - Whizzer
Nog - 3977 - Whizzer
J306TD - 3985 - Whizzer
Muzzer42 - 4046 - Wilco
Rottenapple - 4063 - Whizzer
MarkST - 4218 - Whizzer
Pittsy - 4252 - Whizzer
bradleymarky - 4283 - Kiashuma
Saul - 4285 - Kiashuma
Farquhar - 4346 - Whizzer
Clancy - 4432 - Sicskate
Saul - 4539 - Whizzer
Jenks - 4656 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - 4658 - Whizzer
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 5011 - Whizzer
ferted - 5013 - Whizzer
Rabidraccoon28 - 5107 - Whizzer
Bradleymarky - 5243 - Stonjedi
Bigoggy - 5244 - Stonejedi
Pittsy - 5311 - Whizzer
MarkST - 5311 - Whizzer
Bigoggy - 5321 - - Whizzer
Wilco - 5418 - Whizzer
Eden95 - 5507 - Whizzer
Rajanm - 5791 - Goodylax
Rajanm - 5834 - R7KY D
Bigoggy - 5837 - R7KY D
MDC250 - 5838 - R7KY D
Pittsy - 5843 - R7KY D
Bradleymarky - 6073 - Whizzer
ItsOnlyReece - 6073 - Whizzer

****That's 131 prizes!****

*The above list is correct as of Tuesday 21st April @ 9:45pm*

All the best 
Karlos​


----------



## Pittsy

*I really hate nights*


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning.


----------



## Pittsy

Morning :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

Wow 131 prizes so far .... I have a few more here to giveaway!!

So how about a DW sticker today ... and maybe something else :devil:

List of names and ill pick a winner later 

1.
2.
3.
4.
etc


----------



## Pittsy

1. Pittsy


----------



## Pittsy

Gotta go to bed zzzzz


----------



## Kimo

1. Pittsy
2.kimo73


----------



## polac5397

1. Pittsy
2.kimo73 
3 polac5397


----------



## muzzer

1.pittsy
2.kimo73
3.polac5397
4.muzzer42


----------



## Jonnybbad

Add me plz


----------



## muzzer

1.pittsy
2.kimo73
3.polac5397
4.muzzer42
5.jonnybbad


----------



## Juke_Fan

1.pittsy
2.kimo73
3.polac5397
4.muzzer42
5.jonnybbad
6.Juke_Fan


----------



## Sicskate

1.pittsy

2.kimo73

3.polac5397

4.muzzer42

5.jonnybbad

6.Juke_Fan

7.Sicskate


----------



## tightlines

1.pittsy

2.kimo73

3.polac5397

4.muzzer42

5.jonnybbad

6.Juke_Fan

7.Sicskate

8.tightlines


----------



## Hasan1

1.pittsy

2.kimo73

3.polac5397

4.muzzer42

5.jonnybbad

6.Juke_Fan

7.Sicskate

8.tightlines

9. Hasan1


----------



## VAG-hag

1.pittsy

2.kimo73

3.polac5397

4.muzzer42

5.jonnybbad

6.Juke_Fan

7.Sicskate

8.tightlines

9. Hasan1

10. VAG-hag


----------



## matt-rudd

1.pittsy



2.kimo73



3.polac5397



4.muzzer42



5.jonnybbad



6.Juke_Fan



7.Sicskate



8.tightlines



9. Hasan1



10. VAG-hag



11. Matt-rudd


----------



## rory1992

1.pittsy



2.kimo73



3.polac5397



4.muzzer42



5.jonnybbad



6.Juke_Fan



7.Sicskate



8.tightlines



9. Hasan1



10. VAG-hag



11. Matt-rudd



12. Rory1992


----------



## rajanm1

1.pittsy
2.kimo73
3.polac5397
4.muzzer42
5.jonnybbad
6.Juke_Fan
7.Sicskate
8.tightlines
9. Hasan1
10. VAG-hag
11. Matt-rudd
12. Rory1992[/QUOTE]
13. RAJANM1


----------



## J306TD

1.pittsy
2.kimo73
3.polac5397
4.muzzer42
5.jonnybbad
6.juke_fan
7.sicskate
8.tightlines
9. Hasan1
10. Vag-hag
11. Matt-rudd
12. Rory1992[/quote]
13. Rajanm1[/quote]
14. J306td


----------



## rottenapple

1.pittsy
2.kimo73
3.polac5397
4.muzzer42
5.jonnybbad
6.juke_fan
7.sicskate
8.tightlines
9. Hasan1
10. Vag-hag
11. Matt-rudd
12. Rory1992
13. Rajanm1
14. J306td
15. Rottenapple


----------



## JJ0063

]1.pittsy
2.kimo73
3.polac5397
4.muzzer42
5.jonnybbad
6.juke_fan
7.sicskate
8.tightlines
9. Hasan1
10. Vag-hag
11. Matt-rudd
12. Rory1992
13. Rajanm1
14. J306td
15. Rottenapple
16. JJ0063


----------



## Jack

1.pittsy
2.kimo73
3.polac5397
4.muzzer42
5.jonnybbad
6.juke_fan
7.sicskate
8.tightlines
9. Hasan1
10. Vag-hag
11. Matt-rudd
12. Rory1992
13. Rajanm1
14. J306td
15. Rottenapple
16. JJ0063
17. Jack


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok My Winner today is ....... 11 matt-rudd

send me your details !


----------



## matt-rudd

Thank you


----------



## Pittsy

Well done matt:thumb:


----------



## rottenapple

Gratz 👍


----------



## muzzer

Nice one Matt, nice to see someone getting something :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Lucky sod...i never win naff all


----------



## VAG-hag

Nice one Matt


----------



## JJ0063

Nice one Matt, I was just being tight really but I ought to splash out on one for my new car


----------



## Jack

Well done matt


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning think I might have found something quite rare and special to giveaway !!!! 

hmmm decision how to do it ....


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Good morning all🏻


----------



## Jonnybbad

Morning all typical 4 days off and the weather's took a turn have a good day all


----------



## Pittsy

Yaaaaawn


----------



## stumpy90

WHIZZER said:


> Morning think I might have found something quite rare and special to giveaway !!!!
> 
> hmmm decision how to do it ....


Are there going to be any comps at waxstock apart from the obvious?
Really looking forward to my first trip there.


----------



## rajanm1

Leave a 10 min window where you take a photo of the prize and then get people to guess the hour min and secs of when it was taken?


----------



## WHIZZER

stumpy90 said:


> Are there going to be any comps at waxstock apart from the obvious?
> Really looking forward to my first trip there.


We might do something - ill have a think ....


----------



## matt-rudd

stumpy90 said:


> Are there going to be any comps at waxstock apart from the obvious?
> 
> Really looking forward to my first trip there.


I'm not the only one have not lost my waxstock virginity then until later this year


----------



## Kimo

What's waxstock?


----------



## matt-rudd

Thank you Whizzer for the wax and the stickers speedy delivery!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> What's waxstock?


:lol::lol::lol:

Trust you!


----------



## The_Weasel

My new great nephew, Bailey Martin, and his mum came home yesterday after a traumatic birth on Friday. Both could have died, his heartbeat dropped with the cord round his neck so they had no option than to just cut my niece wide open and drag him out with forceps. As a result she had a major blood loss and then rushed to theatre. Had 4 extra units of blood over weekend too.

He had to be treated for jaundice so had to stay in extra days too.

Thankfully both now doing well though niece still in quite a bit of discomfort. Really glad they're home


----------



## Kimo

20vKarlos said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Trust you!


May see you there if I find out what it is


----------



## 20vKarlos

The_Weasel said:


> My new great nephew, Bailey Martin, and his mum came home yesterday after a traumatic birth on Friday. Both could have died, his heartbeat dropped with the cord round his neck so they had no option than to just cut my niece wide open and drag him out with forceps. As a result she had a major blood loss and then rushed to theatre. Had 4 extra units of blood over weekend too.
> 
> He had to be treated for jaundice so had to stay in extra days too.
> 
> Thankfully both now doing well though niece still in quite a bit of discomfort. Really glad they're home


Flippin' 'eck, I hope they're doing well now mate and that they are both of full health soon!


----------



## 20vKarlos

WHIZZER said:


> Morning think I might have found something quite rare and special to giveaway !!!!
> 
> hmmm decision how to do it ....


Rare and special... As I am BOTH of those things, I am seriously interested!!!!


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> Morning think I might have found something quite rare and special to giveaway !!!!
> 
> hmmm decision how to do it ....


After my morning at work I could do with cheering up. Pretty much nothing else could have gone wrong


----------



## stumpy90

Kimo73 said:


> May see you there if I find out what it is


It's a national comic convention where we celebrate super heros. Everyone has to come dressed as their favourite superhero. It's being held at the Coventry city football ground on the 26th of July.

You MUST dress up though, otherwise you won't get in.


----------



## Kimo

stumpy90 said:


> It's a national comic convention where we celebrate super heros. Everyone has to come dressed as their favourite superhero. It's being held at the Coventry city football ground on the 26th of July.
> 
> You MUST dress up though, otherwise you won't get in.


I have plenty of dress up clothes, maybe not the sort you're after but I'll wear one anyway


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> I have plenty of dress up clothes, maybe not the sort you're after but I'll wear one anyway


:lol::lol: kimo is going to be dressed up as the Swirl police! :lol::lol:


----------



## Kimo

20vKarlos said:


> :lol::lol: kimo is going to be dressed up as the Swirl police! :lol::lol:


Their hot pants aren't as hot as mine


----------



## muzzer

Kimo73 said:


> May see you there if I find out what it is


It's an invite only Ford Owners Club day :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> It's an invite only Ford Owners Club day :thumb:


That'd explain why I need to wear hot pants then ...

Tbf it was full of ford last year


----------



## Juke_Fan

Kimo73 said:


> Their hot pants aren't as hot as mine


Did you star in the money supermarket advert then with Sharon O?


----------



## muzzer

Kimo73 said:


> That'd explain why I need to wear hot pants then ...
> 
> Tbf it was full of ford last year


Ford is a popular make, until other manufacturers make cars like the fiesta ST that guys actually want to own then it will be like that.

Either that or everyone hired a ford just to annoy you


----------



## Goodylax

Looking forward to the comp Whizzer, missed the last one- busy week


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> Ford is a popular make, until other manufacturers make cars like the fiesta ST that guys actually want to own then it will be like that.
> 
> Either that or everyone hired a ford just to annoy you


They're not exactly quick or nice looking imo, older ones could look nice but newer ones are horrid -.-


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, off work until Tuesday


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, lucky you...


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning - looks like ill try a competition next week so keep your eyes peeled !!!! ( just need to come up with something that will last a few days !!!)


----------



## Pittsy

Brilliant uncle whizzer, we all love a competition here:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

All the roads oh the way to work have been dressed in 5 miles of stone chippings, it's so dusty that you can hardly see the car in front so rather than get chips and kick my asthma off I'm having to leave way early to do a huge detour as the normal detour route has been done too


----------



## Pittsy

Oh nightmare Kimo


----------



## tightlines

Kimo73 said:


> All the roads oh the way to work have been dressed in 5 miles of stone chippings, it's so dusty that you can hardly see the car in front so rather than get chips and kick my asthma off I'm having to leave way early to do a huge detour as the normal detour route has been done too


The noise of stone clippings makes me feel sick


----------



## Kimo

tightlines said:


> The noise of stone clippings makes me feel sick


Yus

They done it whilst I was at work and was too far along the road to turn back on Wednesday so had to cringe and carry on. I wanted to cry


----------



## Juke_Fan

You aren't in Telford are you? every other road is down to be dressed here - nightmare!


----------



## Kimo

Juke_Fan said:


> You aren't in Telford are you? every other road is down to be dressed here - nightmare!


I'm not that rough 

Bout an hour away but looks like all places just dress then rather than do it properly

After having the road closed for a few days there's plenty of time to do a proper job


----------



## Juke_Fan

You must have visited Brookside then :lol: So rough there they don't just nick your tyres they also strip your paint or is that the local scratch and swirl I am thinking of.


----------



## Kimo

Juke_Fan said:


> You must have visited Brookside then :lol: So rough there they don't just nick your tyres they also strip your paint or is that the local scratch and swirl I am thinking of.


Wherever the football ground is lol

Blimey the Telford fans are the worst, came round our town with knives threatening people


----------



## 20vKarlos

Morning peeps! 

Today is a good day! 
I looked out the window this morning, to a freshly spruced up Van and for 11 years old, it looks rather good if I say so myself! 
The van is now 98% complete! (I shall upload pics in my van thread this weekend) :thumb:

I also have today off 
The Mrs and I are off for a bike ride, and then "the rugrats" are out this evening at a sleepover which means...The Mrs and I can have 'Date Night' :thumb: 

Now, I wouldn't usually be chuffed/excited about date night, but it hardly ever happens as we don't have family local, so as and when we get an offer for the kids to have a sleepover we jump at the chance! :lol: 
I've also not managed to see Fast 1 million yet, so we are out for dinner this evening and then off the the cinema! Woohoo! 

On a side note, Just so you get an idea of how often we get a night on our own.
The 1st November 2013 was when we got engaged and that was on our first ever night away, AND that was the last time we went out alone! :lol: :lol: 

To say I appreciate the times we get to spend alone is an understatement! She's a great woman, we've been through a lot and she's a great mother! 

Have a good day Gents! I shall be back to my usual self tomorrow :lol:
Soppy Karlos makes an appearance every now and then :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

"Date night"


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo73 said:


> "Date night"


That's right sir, that's what she's calling it, so yes, do as SWBO says :wall: :lol:


----------



## Goodylax

Ahhhhhh
Bottle of Red
Bottle of White.....


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## 20vKarlos

Morning lads! 

Well yesterday was a success! 
Out for dinner and then cinema.

I wasn't as impressed with Fast 7 as I thought I was going to be, i don't want to give anything away for those that haven't seen it yet, so I won't say much! But I was quite frustrated three quarters of the way through the film as I had seen loads of cars, but there were hardly any "good" car scenes! 

It was a bit of a let down, but it certainly leaves it open for Fast 8.

All in all, it was a good old day :thumb:

Today, I shall be having a track rod end fitted to the van, and tracking will be done


----------



## Bigoggy

Goes a bit silly half way through i thought karlos


----------



## 20vKarlos

Yep, I found myself just cringing, sighing, shaking my head and even shrugging my shoulders throughout :lol: :lol: 

I'm certainly not as excited to see Fast 8 as I'd hoped, but this franchise has taken a wrong turn for me


----------



## Bigoggy

The 1st one was always the best and tokyo one was the worst but even that was more realistic than 7.

Needs to go back to being about the cars again


----------



## Kimo

F+f got boring after Tokyo drift

Hardly even about cars anymore


----------



## danwel

Kimo73 said:


> F+f got boring after Tokyo drift
> 
> Hardly even about cars anymore


Thought Tokyo drift was garbage. Loved one and two though after that it's a but meh


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## jenks

Wow, quiet on here today, morning and good night tightlines


----------



## J306TD

jenks said:


> Wow, quiet on here today, morning and good night tightlines


I blame the nice weather. people were busy cleaning lol


----------



## tightlines

morning all, day off again today enjoy your monday


----------



## 20vKarlos

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Marning :wave:


----------



## muzzer

Morning


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Sun is shining here but a bit nippy, its supposed to get cold later and a drop of rain forecast.
I`m working 11-8 then 2 days off.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Morning all!
Well it's been a rather expensive Monday morning!
I've some how snapped my front passenger suspension spring! So had to fork out £65 for new front springs! Waiting on delivery So I can fit them! 
Not what you want on a Monday morning!
But on a brighter note it's sunny .


----------



## 20vKarlos

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Morning all!
> Well it's been a rather expensive Monday morning!
> I've some how snapped my front passenger suspension spring! So had to fork out £65 for new front springs! Waiting on delivery So I can fit them!
> Not what you want on a Monday morning!
> But on a brighter note it's sunny .


About 3 years ago, when I was on the school run I heard a Crunch and the sound of metal clanging along the road, pulled over and found that a rear spring had sheerest in half :lol: 
There was only half left and I got home just it up walked around the corner for the parts and had both changed by 10:30!

I also took the opportunity to clean the arches while doing it :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Hello all - still haven't come up with the lastest comp .... still thinking on it ...


----------



## VAG-hag

Excite!!


----------



## Bigoggy

Do a funny one whizz like a quirky one.


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Hello all - still haven't come up with the lastest comp .... still thinking on it ...


Wont help right now but how about doing a treasure hunt comp at WaxStock?


----------



## jenks

Good afternoon all, lovely day here so just popping out for a quick wash before doing the school run.


----------



## Bigoggy

Just cut all the grass in the garden got my chairs out with a bottle of cider to relax and yep you guessed it, starts raining :/


----------



## rottenapple

Whizz I would suggest a comp like the fruit carving one on bouncers/odk thread but something arty/ fun a picture of what sums up dw for you or something along those lines. 👍


----------



## WHIZZER

rottenapple said:


> Whizz I would suggest a comp like the fruit carving one on bouncers/odk thread but something arty/ fun a picture of what sums up dw for you or something along those lines. &#55357;&#56397;


quite like that idea .... like to make them easy enough to enter for everybody so will have a think but this could be a goer :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos

Hi all,

I'm off sick today (and was all weekend too), stuck in bed at home at the moment, even felt too ill to do any car cleaning all weekend  hence my excessive posting level on the forum!

How about a competition to take a selfie with the dirtiest car we can find?


----------



## 20vKarlos

pantypoos said:


> How about a competition to take a selfie with the dirtiest car we can find?


:lol::lol::lol: I haven't got to go far then :thumb:

Also, I hope you get back to full health soon!


----------



## Bigoggy

Lets keep this baby going :wave:

Have a few mini wax samples ive taken out of my big pots and an autofinesse rejuvenate sample to give away. Just got to think of a competition for tonight 

The big pots i took my samples from


Heres the prize whats available to win :thumb:



Will be back soon with my competition


----------



## 20vKarlos

Woohoo! :thumb: :spam:


----------



## Kimo

Wouldn't mind that phaenna


----------



## matt-rudd

Bigoggy said:


> Lets keep this baby going :wave:
> 
> Have a few mini wax samples ive taken out of my big pots and an autofinesse rejuvenate sample to give away. Just got to think of a competition for tonight
> 
> The big pots i took my samples from
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the prize whats available to win :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be back soon with my competition


Haven't tried any of them so I'll be in! :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

I Love all of them mate but il never use them all. Better to put some on here for someone like urself to try


----------



## Clancy

Nice little bundle there


----------



## Bigoggy

You not tried phaenna kimo ?


----------



## Kimo

Bigoggy said:


> You not tried phaenna kimo ?


Not yet

Had my eye on it for a while but never took the plunge :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Brilliant comp prizes, hope I am around to enter


----------



## Bigoggy

Will put the question up in a min pittsy just waiting until the baba is asleep haha


----------



## Bigoggy

Kimo73 said:


> Not yet
> 
> Had my eye on it for a while but never took the plunge :lol:


This was a gift from obsession jay mate i was lucky enough to be the one who got it. (Right place right time). Il see if i got any little pots left around if you dont win the comp :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Ok then ive got it !:: 

Ive just taken my mileage from my cars clock. 

Can you guess what it is ???

Its over 30,000 and under 35000. Il round the last number up to the nearest 10. So it will end in 0..... Go ! 

1 guess each per hour


----------



## Pittsy

34862


----------



## Jonnybbad

33630


----------



## matt-rudd

32340


----------



## Clancy

32820


----------



## Tsubodai

34723


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

31310


----------



## 20vKarlos

Lads Create a list! 

It's impossible to keep track otherwise! 

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333


Quote the last person, and delete their quotes... That's the easy way to copy the list, unless you are able to copy and paste :thumb:


----------



## rottenapple

33270


----------



## Alfieharley1

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 - 32130


----------



## rottenapple

You did the list at the wrong time karlos lol


----------



## rottenapple

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Rrottenapple - 33270


----------



## bradleymarky

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720


----------



## Wilco

34210


----------



## pantypoos

31250


----------



## 20vKarlos

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## 20vKarlos

LIST!!! It's EASY!!


OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 - 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250

Updated


----------



## Bigoggy

Lol thanks karlos


----------



## pantypoos

Sorry, i posted after reading the original post from the previous page.

:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo33770


----------



## 20vKarlos

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 - 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770

Sorry guys... This is the up to date list... I missed alfieharley1


----------



## VAG-hag

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo33770
Vag-hag 33200


----------



## Tsubodai

20vKarlos said:


> :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


:lol:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo33770
Vag-hag 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730


----------



## stonejedi

stonejedi - 32398


----------



## stonejedi

Sorry guys the copy and paste is terrible on my mobile phone.SJ.


----------



## 20vKarlos

stonejedi said:


> Sorry guys the copy and paste is terrible on my mobile phone.SJ.


I'm on it :lol:


----------



## Tsubodai

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo33770
Vag-hag 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398


----------



## 20vKarlos

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398


----------



## 20vKarlos

:spam::spam::spam:

Oi! You stealing my only DW job! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tsubodai

20vKarlos said:


> :spam::spam::spam:
> 
> Oi! You stealing my only DW job! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 Ooops:lol:


----------



## tightlines

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines 31300


----------



## Tsubodai

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines 31300
Tsubodai 2nd guess - 32644


----------



## matt-rudd

OvEr_KiLL - 31310

Tsubodai - 34723

Clancy - 32820

matt-rudd - 32340

Jonnybbad - 33630

Pittsy - 34862

20vKarlos - 33333

Alfieharley1 32130

Rrottenapple - 33270

Bradleymarky - 33720

Wilco - 34210

pantypoos - 31250

Kimo - 33770

Vag-hag - 33200

Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730

stonejedi - 32398

tightlines 31300

Tsubodai 2nd guess - 32644
Matt-Rudd (2nd attempt!) 34560


----------



## Tsubodai

Off to watch GoT now

Was going to put my 2nd guess next to my original but didn't want to step on anybody's (Karlos') toes


----------



## 20vKarlos

Tsubodai said:


> Off to watch GoT now
> 
> Was going to put my 2nd guess next to my original but didn't want to step on anybody's (Karlos') toes


:lol::lol::lol: I like that idea!!!

But I've got one better  (just kidding)


----------



## 20vKarlos

*First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300

*Second Guess List *

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100


----------



## AllenF

Errrrrr
4


----------



## Bigoggy

:lol:You missed some numbers al


----------



## AllenF

Oh ok
4444444444444444444445


----------



## Kimo

*First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300

*Second Guess List *

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450


----------



## AllenF

Aint got a clue what this is about lol


----------



## Kimo

AllenF said:


> Aint got a clue what this is about lol


Csb..


----------



## Clancy

First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300


Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070


----------



## Bigoggy

Post 6384 al


----------



## 20vKarlos

AllenF said:


> Aint got a clue what this is about lol


Nothing like going back through a few pages :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Second guess 34990. Sorry but i Can't copy and paste on my phone guys. ...nite nite..


----------



## Goodylax

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240

Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070


----------



## 20vKarlos

Goody beat me to it :lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240

Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070 
OvEr_KiLL - 30311


----------



## rajanm1

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570

Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070 
OvEr_KiLL - 30311[/QUOTE]


----------



## 20vKarlos

*First Guess List *

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570

*Second Guess List *

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070 
OvEr_KiLL - 30311

*Third Guess List*
20vKarlos - 31640


----------



## Tsubodai

*First Guess List *

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570

*Second Guess List *

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070 
OvEr_KiLL - 30311

*Third Guess List*
20vKarlos - 31640
Tsubodai 33566


----------



## Clancy

First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570


Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070*
OvEr_KiLL - 30311


Third Guess List
20vKarlos - 31640
Tsubodai 33566
Clancy - 30720


----------



## J306TD

First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570
J306TD - 33492


Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070*
OvEr_KiLL - 30311


Third Guess List
20vKarlos - 31640
Tsubodai 33566
Clancy - 30720


----------



## rajanm1

First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570
J306TD - 33492


Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070*
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320

Third Guess List
20vKarlos - 31640
Tsubodai 33566
Clancy - 30720


----------



## Bigoggy

Off to bed in a min guys as im up at 5 but il keep checking in the morning


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570
J306TD - 33492


Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070*
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320

Third Guess List
20vKarlos - 31640
Tsubodai 33566
Clancy - 30720
OvEr_KiLL - 33460


----------



## Mark R5

First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570
J306TD - 33492
Mark ST - 31740


Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070*
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320

Third Guess List
20vKarlos - 31640
Tsubodai 33566
Clancy - 30720
OvEr_KiLL - 33460


----------



## 20vKarlos

*First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570
J306TD - 33492
Mark ST - 31740

*Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070*
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320

*Third Guess List*
20vKarlos - 31640
Tsubodai 33566
Clancy - 30720
OvEr_KiLL - 33460

*Forth Guess List*
20vKarlos - 31500


----------



## Goodylax

First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570
J306TD - 33492


Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070*
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Goodylax- 32320

Third Guess List
20vKarlos - 31640
Tsubodai 33566
Clancy - 30720

Forth Guess List
20vKarlos - 31500


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Seen as I'm on my second guess shall I just add it under the second guess bit??


----------



## 20vKarlos

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Seen as I'm on my second guess shall I just add it under the second guess bit??


That my friend, is just how it works :newbie::thumb:

:lol::lol:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570
J306TD - 33492


Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070*
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Goodylax- 32320
Jinioh_ninjoh - 31980

Third Guess List
20vKarlos - 31640
Tsubodai 33566
Clancy - 30720

Forth Guess List
20vKarlos - 31500


----------



## gammachan

First Guess List*

OvEr_KiLL - 31310
Tsubodai - 34723
Clancy - 32820
matt-rudd - 32340
Jonnybbad - 33630
Pittsy - 34862
20vKarlos - 33333
Alfieharley1 32130
Rrottenapple - 33270
Bradleymarky - 33720
Wilco - 34210
pantypoos - 31250
Kimo - 33770
Vag-hag - 33200
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
stonejedi - 32398
tightlines - 31300
Goodylax- 32240
Rajanm1 - 34570
J306TD - 33492
gammachan - 32564


Second Guess List*

Tsubodai - 32644
Matt-Rudd - 34560
20vKarlos - 30100
Kimo - 33450
Clancy - 34070*
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Goodylax- 32320
Jinioh_ninjoh - 31980

Third Guess List
20vKarlos - 31640
Tsubodai 33566
Clancy - 30720

Forth Guess List
20vKarlos - 31500


----------



## 20vKarlos

*list ordered*
*Please copy this list and put your next guess in order*

I won't be around today guys, (I might check in now and then) so I shall leave you to keep it sorted :wave::wave:

20vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980

Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820

Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770

Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862

Don't worry about putting forth guess etc, we can see from your time of post :thumb:

Have a great day all


----------



## Pittsy

20vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980


Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770


Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862

Pittsy- 33289


----------



## rajanm1

20vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980


Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
Pittsy - 33289
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770


Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862
Rajanm1 - 34900


----------



## tightlines

20vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980


Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770


Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862

Pittsy- 33289
Tightlines 34990


----------



## 20vKarlos

I like your thinking there tight!


----------



## 20vKarlos

20vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980


Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
Pittsy- 33289
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770
20vKarlos - 33995

Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862
Tightlines 34990


----------



## bradleymarky

20vKarlos said:


> I like your thinking there tight!


I guessed that last night but it wasn't added....


----------



## J306TD

20vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980


Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
Pittsy- 33289
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770
20vKarlos - 33995

Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862
Tightlines 34990

J306TD - 34672


----------



## Kimo

20vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980


Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
Pittsy- 33289
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770
20vKarlos - 33995

Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862
Tightlines 34990
Kimo - 34550


----------



## WHIZZER

20vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980


Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
Pittsy- 33289
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770
20vKarlos - 33995
Whizzer -33640

Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862
Tightlines 34990
Kimo - 34550


----------



## Tsubodai

20vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980


Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
Pittsy- 33289
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770
20vKarlos - 33995
Whizzer -33640

Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862
Tightlines 34990
Kimo - 34550
Tsubodai 31331


----------



## Bigoggy

1 guess so far was less than 100 away. And it was a very early guess


----------



## WHIZZER

20vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980
*whizzer - 31390*

Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820

Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
Pittsy- 33289
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770
20vKarlos - 33995
Whizzer -33640

Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862
Tightlines 34990
Kimo - 34550
Tsubodai 31331


----------



## bradleymarky

20vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980
whizzer - 31390


Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
Pittsy- 33289
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770
20vKarlos - 33995
Whizzer -33640

Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862
Tightlines 34990
Kimo - 34550
Tsubodai 31331
Bradleymarky - 33730


----------



## tightlines

0vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980


Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
Pittsy- 33289
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770
20vKarlos - 33995
Whizzer -33640

Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862
Tightlines 34990
Kimo - 34550
Tsubodai 31331
Tightlines 30400


----------



## bradleymarky

0vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980


Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
Pittsy- 33289
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770
20vKarlos - 33995
Whizzer -33640

Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862
Tightlines 34990
Kimo - 34550
Tsubodai 31331
Tightlines 30400
Bradleymarky - 33730
I`ve put my guess on again due to being missed off.


----------



## Bigoggy

Are we ready for a clue then ?


----------



## stumpy90

0vKarlos - 30100
OvEr_KiLL - 30311
Rajanm1 - 30320
Clancy - 30720

Pantypoos - 31250
tightlines - 31300
OvEr_KiLL - 31310
20vKarlos - 31500
20vKarlos - 31640
MarkST - 31740
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 31980

Stumpy90 - 32110
Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820


Vag-hag - 33200
Rrottenapple - 33270
Pittsy- 33289
20vKarlos - 33333
Kimo - 33450
J306TD - 33492
Tsubodai 33566
Jonnybbad - 33630
Bradleymarky - 33720
Kimo - 33770
20vKarlos - 33995
Whizzer -33640

Clancy - 34070
Wilco - 34210
20vKarlos - 34500
Matt-Rudd - 34560
Rajanm1 - 34570
Tsubodai - 34723
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 34730
Pittsy - 34862
Tightlines 34990
Kimo - 34550
Tsubodai 31331
Tightlines 30400
Bradleymarky - 33730


----------



## Bigoggy

First 2 numbers are 32 :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Stumpy90 - 32110
Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820
Bradleymarky - 32440


----------



## Kimo

Stumpy90 - 32110
Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820
Bradleymarky - 32440
Kimo - 32730


----------



## Hasan1

Stumpy90 - 32110
Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820
Bradleymarky - 32440
Kimo - 32730
Hasan1 - 32610


----------



## Jonnybbad

32330


----------



## matt-rudd

Stumpy90 - 32110
Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820
Bradleymarky - 32440
Kimo - 32730
Hasan1 - 32610
Matt-Rudd - 32520


----------



## bradleymarky

Stumpy90 - 32110
Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820
Bradleymarky - 32440
Kimo - 32730
Hasan1 - 32610
Matt-Rudd - 32520
Jonnybbad - 32330
bradleymarky - 32030


----------



## WHIZZER

Stumpy90 - 32110
Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820
Bradleymarky - 32440
Kimo - 32730
Hasan1 - 32610
Matt-Rudd - 32520
Jonnybbad - 32330
bradleymarky - 32030 
Whizzer 32650


----------



## Bigoggy

The higher end of 32k


----------



## Kimo

Stumpy90 - 32110
Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820
Bradleymarky - 32440
Kimo - 32730
Hasan1 - 32610
Matt-Rudd - 32520
Jonnybbad - 32330
bradleymarky - 32030 
Whizzer 32650
Kimo - 32890


----------



## Farquhar

Stumpy90 - 32110
Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820
Bradleymarky - 32440
Kimo - 32730
Hasan1 - 32610
Matt-Rudd - 32520
Jonnybbad - 32330
bradleymarky - 32030 
Whizzer 32650
Kimo - 32890 
Farquhar - 32830


----------



## Bigoggy

Oooo were getting close now


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Stumpy90 - 32110
Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644
Clancy - 32820
Bradleymarky - 32440
Kimo - 32730
Hasan1 - 32610
Matt-Rudd - 32520
Jonnybbad - 32330
bradleymarky - 32030
Whizzer 32650
Kimo - 32890
Farquhar - 32830
OvEr_KiLL - 32002


----------



## R14CKE

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030 

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890 

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030 

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890 

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880


----------



## Tsubodai

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030 

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890 

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780


----------



## Bigoggy

Il round the last number up to the nearest 10 so it will end in 0


----------



## bradleymarky

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030 

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890 

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

you guys arnt doing the lists right! whys my name missing ???


----------



## bradleymarky

OvEr_KiLL said:


> you guys arnt doing the lists right! whys my name missing ???


Its in the high 32000 mate.


----------



## tightlines

32990
Can some one copy mine please having trouble on the phone now


----------



## rottenapple

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030 

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890 

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850
Rottenapple - 32920
Tightlines - 32990


----------



## matt-rudd

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030 

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890 

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850
Rottenapple - 32920
Tightlines - 32990

Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850
Rottenapple - 32920
Tightlines - 32990

Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760
OvEr_KiLL - 32400


----------



## Bigoggy

Somebody was 10 away !


----------



## gammachan

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850
Rottenapple - 32920
Tightlines - 32990

Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760
OvEr_KiLL - 32400
Gammachan- 32940


----------



## pantypoos

Who wants a set of bucket stickers?










These are just a couple of ideas that i've been playing about with and i think they've come out pretty well. They're A4 in size, and one set features a Jag and the other a Rolls Royce.

If you'd like a set all you need to do is guess my middle name, i have two so one set to each correct guess.

Good luck

Ian


----------



## bradleymarky

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850
Rottenapple - 32920
Tightlines - 32990

Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760
OvEr_KiLL - 32400
Gammachan- 32940
Bradleymarky - 32840


----------



## bradleymarky

pantypoos said:


> Who wants a set of bucket stickers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just a couple of ideas that i've been playing about with and i think they've come out pretty well. They're A4 in size, and one set features a Jag and the other a Rolls Royce.
> 
> If you'd like a set all you need to do is guess my middle name, i have two so one set to each correct guess.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Ian


I`m going to guess Michael :thumb:


----------



## stumpy90

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850
Rottenapple - 32920
Tightlines - 32990

Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760
OvEr_KiLL - 32400
Gammachan- 32940
Bradleymarky - 32840
Stumpy90 - 32980


----------



## stumpy90

pantypoos said:


> Who wants a set of bucket stickers?
> These are just a couple of ideas that i've been playing about with and i think they've come out pretty well. They're A4 in size, and one set features a Jag and the other a Rolls Royce.
> 
> If you'd like a set all you need to do is guess my middle name, i have two so one set to each correct guess.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Ian


I'm an "Ian" so i'll go with my middle name lol

Is it Stuart?


----------



## Jonnybbad

James


----------



## Kimo

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850
Rottenapple - 32920
Tightlines - 32990

Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760
OvEr_KiLL - 32400
Gammachan- 32940
Bradleymarky - 32840
Stumpy90 - 32980
Kimo - 32950


----------



## Pittsy

Paul?


----------



## Pittsy

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850
Rottenapple - 32920
Tightlines - 32990

Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760
OvEr_KiLL - 32400
Gammachan- 32940
Bradleymarky - 32840
Stumpy90 - 32980
Kimo - 32950

Pittsy - 32390


----------



## Clancy

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850
Rottenapple - 32920
Tightlines - 32990

Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760
OvEr_KiLL - 32400
Gammachan- 32940
Bradleymarky - 32840
Stumpy90 - 32980
Kimo - 32950

Pittsy - 32390
clancy - 32870


----------



## tightlines

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850
Rottenapple - 32920
Tightlines - 32990

Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760
OvEr_KiLL - 32400
Gammachan- 32940
Bradleymarky - 32840
Stumpy90 - 32980
Kimo - 32950

Pittsy - 32390
clancy - 32870
Tightlines -32860,


----------



## matt-rudd

Stumpy90 - 32110



Alfieharley1 32130



Goodylax- 32240



Goodylax - 32320



matt-rudd - 32340



stonejedi - 32398



Tsubodai - 32644



Clancy - 32820



Bradleymarky - 32440



Kimo - 32730



Hasan1 - 32610



Matt-Rudd - 32520



Jonnybbad - 32330



bradleymarky - 32030



Whizzer 32650



Kimo - 32890



Farquhar - 32830

R14CKE - 32875

Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880

Tsubodai - 32780

Bradleymarky - 32850

Rottenapple - 32920

Tightlines - 32990



Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760

OvEr_KiLL - 32400

Gammachan- 32940

Bradleymarky - 32840

Stumpy90 - 32980

Kimo - 32950
Matt-Rudd - 32750


----------



## Tsubodai

Stumpy90 - 32110
Alfieharley1 32130
Goodylax- 32240
Goodylax - 32320
matt-rudd - 32340
stonejedi - 32398
Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730
Hasan1 - 32610
Matt-Rudd - 32520
Jonnybbad - 32330
bradleymarky - 32030

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890

Farquhar - 32830

R14CKE - 32875

Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880

Tsubodai - 32780

Bradleymarky - 32850

Rottenapple - 32920

Tightlines - 32990


Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760
OvEr_KiLL - 32400
Gammachan- 32940
Bradleymarky - 32840
Stumpy90 - 32980
Kimo - 32950
Matt-Rudd - 32750
Tsubodai 32790


----------



## Clancy

What's going on with the list, people keep missing massive chunks of guesses out. It's a right mess lol


----------



## Tsubodai

Wasn't it tidied to 32k guesses? I've just c&p's the last one afaik?


----------



## bradleymarky

Stumpy90 - 32110

Alfieharley1 32130

Goodylax- 32240

Goodylax - 32320

matt-rudd - 32340

stonejedi - 32398

Tsubodai - 32644

Clancy - 32820

Bradleymarky - 32440

Kimo - 32730

Hasan1 - 32610

Matt-Rudd - 32520

Jonnybbad - 32330

bradleymarky - 32030

Whizzer 32650

Kimo - 32890

Farquhar - 32830
R14CKE - 32875
Jinjoh_ninjoh - 32880
Tsubodai - 32780
Bradleymarky - 32850
Rottenapple - 32920
Tightlines - 32990

Matt-Rudd (by the time we guess I reckon it will be 87340) but 32760
OvEr_KiLL - 32400
Gammachan- 32940
Bradleymarky - 32840
Stumpy90 - 32980
Kimo - 32950

Pittsy - 32390
clancy - 32870
Tightlines -32860,
Matt-rudd 32750
Tsubodai 32790
Should be up to date now...


----------



## Bigoggy

Lol its between 32750 and 33000 has to be got soon a few have been very near and one was 10 away


----------



## bradleymarky

Start from here then if the rest are wrong.....

Bradleymarky - 32810


----------



## AdamC

Bradleymarky - 32810 
AdamC - 32885


----------



## stumpy90

Bradleymarky - 32810
Stumpy90 - 32820


----------



## Kimo

Bradleymarky - 32810 
AdamC - 32885
Kimo - 32770


----------



## Pittsy

32890 for me then


----------



## Bigoggy

Pittsy thats very close !


----------



## Clancy

Bradleymarky - 32810*
AdamC - 32885
Kimo - 32770
Pittsy -32890
Clancy - 32910


----------



## bradleymarky

If i`ve worked it out right there is only 2 more it could be......


----------



## tightlines

33000 for me please


----------



## Bigoggy

Clancy you got it pal !


----------



## gammachan

Bradleymarky - 32810*
AdamC - 32885
Kimo - 32770
Pittsy -32890
Clancy - 32910[/QUOTE]

Gammachan -32895


----------



## gammachan

Gah too slow congrats Clancy


----------



## stumpy90

Blimey there's alot of lights on that dashboard mate!! Better get that looked at :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Nice one:thumb:
But in my defense i am working :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Pantypoos comp now guys. Guess his middle name.

So far....

Bradleymarky - Michael
Pittsy - Paul
Stumpy - Stewart
jonnybbad - James
Bradleymarky - Mark.


----------



## Bigoggy

Thats no excuse pittsy so am i


----------



## Bigoggy

Guess his middle name.

So far....

Bradleymarky - Michael
Pittsy - Paul
Stumpy - Stewart
jonnybbad - James
Bradleymarky - Mark.
Bigoggy- david


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Guess his middle name.



So far....



Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david
Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter


----------



## J306TD

Guess his middle name.



So far....



Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david

Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter

J306TD - Richard


----------



## Pittsy

William?


----------



## Clancy

Thanks bigoggy! Very kind


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> Nice one:thumb:
> But in my defense i am working


I was asleep!


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> I was asleep!


I am nearly too, doing down time analysis for a meeting tomorow and the old laptop is getting a bit blurry


----------



## gammachan

Guess his middle name.



So far....



Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david

Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter

J306TD - Richard

Gammachan- John


----------



## Pittsy

Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david

Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter

J306TD - Richard

Gammachan- John

Pittsy - William


----------



## Bigoggy

Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david

Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter

J306TD - Richard

Gammachan- John

Pittsy - William

Bigoggy- andrew


----------



## Tsubodai

edit - read to the end of the thread - well done Clancy! 
Nice giveaway Oggy!


----------



## J306TD

Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david

Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter

J306TD - Richard

Gammachan- John

Pittsy - William

Bigoggy- andrew

J306TD - Thomas


----------



## bradleymarky

Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david

Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter

J306TD - Richard

Gammachan- John

Pittsy - William

Bigoggy- andrew

J306TD - Thomas

Bradleymarky - Reg.


----------



## matt-rudd

Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david

Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter

J306TD - Richard

Gammachan- John

Pittsy - William

Bigoggy- andrew

J306TD - Thomas

Bradleymarky - Reg.

tightlines - jason

Matt-Rudd - Matt!


----------



## tightlines

Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david

Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter

J306TD - Richard

Gammachan- John

Pittsy - William

Bigoggy- andrew

J306TD - Thomas

Bradleymarky - Reg.

tightlines - jason


----------



## Pittsy

Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david

Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter

J306TD - Richard

Gammachan- John

Pittsy - William

Bigoggy- andrew

J306TD - Thomas

Bradleymarky - Reg.

tightlines - jason

Pittsy- Anthony


----------



## Bigoggy

Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david

Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter

J306TD - Richard

Gammachan- John

Pittsy - William

Bigoggy- andrew

J306TD - Thomas

Bradleymarky - Reg.

tightlines - jason

Pittsy- Anthony

Bigoggy- robert


----------



## Jonnybbad

Alan 2nd guess


----------



## pantypoos

bradleymarky said:


> I`m going to guess Michael :thumb:


First guess wins!

Which ones would you like?


----------



## pantypoos

My other middle name is a bit more obscure, it can be either a first name or a surname...


----------



## Bigoggy

Bigoggy - kelly


----------



## pantypoos

stumpy90 said:


> I'm an "Ian" so i'll go with my middle name lol
> 
> Is it Stuart?


That's my older brother's name, but not my middle name.


----------



## Mark R5

Howard


----------



## stumpy90

Scott


----------



## pantypoos

Bradleymarky - Michael

Pittsy - Paul

Stumpy - Stewart

jonnybbad - James

Bradleymarky - Mark.

Bigoggy- david

Jinjoh_ninjoh - Peter

J306TD - Richard

Gammachan- John

Pittsy - William

Jonnybbad - Alan

Bigoggy- andrew

J306TD - Thomas

Bradleymarky - Reg.

tightlines - jason

Pittsy- Anthony

Bigoggy- robert


Bigoggy - Kelly

Mark ST - Howard

Stumpy90 - Scott

Keep guessing guys, have as many goes as you like!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Adam.


----------



## tightlines

Henry


----------



## Goodylax

Peter

Congrats Clancy!


----------



## c4 loeb

Emrys


----------



## Goodylax

Matthew


----------



## Goodylax

John

Ok back to work


----------



## Bigoggy

Spencer


----------



## bradleymarky

Thanks for the comp Ian 

Just out walking the dog when i saw lots of police and one of my buses parked up, l took a coffee up for the driver and he said that a girl had run across the road as he was driving up the bus lane. the windscreen is a right mess. Shes been taken to Leeds general.


----------



## bradleymarky

Is it greedy that i want to win the other set


----------



## Alfieharley1

Harrison


----------



## pantypoos

bradleymarky said:


> Thanks for the comp Ian
> 
> Just out walking the dog when i saw lots of police and one of my buses parked up, l took a coffee up for the driver and he said that a girl had run across the road as he was driving up the bus lane. the windscreen is a right mess. Shes been taken to Leeds general.


Ooh, i hope all involved are OK.

I nearly ran someone over today, a guy walked out in front of me just as i was pulling out of a junction, i stopped just in time.

bradleymarky has claimed the Jag stickers so the Rolls Royce ones are still up for grabs.

Another clue - My 2nd middle name is shared with an animated character.


----------



## Pittsy

Popeye?


----------



## Tsubodai

What was the comp for the names?


----------



## rajanm1

Donald


----------



## bradleymarky

Batfink
Dangermouse
Penfold
Hong Kong phooey
Spongebob
Scooby doo.......any good or is it bart simpson


----------



## tightlines

alvin


----------



## pantypoos

rotflmao

Comp is to guess my middle name for some bucket stickers (page 650)


----------



## Naddy37

Jessica Rabbit


----------



## tightlines

neville


----------



## bradleymarky

You lot are just being silly now....

Winnie the pooh
The little mermaid
Donald duck
Olaf
Shrek
Bambi
Batman
The grinch.......any good


----------



## tightlines

sylvester


----------



## stumpy90

Please tell me it's Olaf!


----------



## Tsubodai

Penelope?


----------



## Sicskate

Charles?


----------



## tightlines

felix


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm thinking 

Donald
Felix
Jerry
Tom
Jiminy
Khan
Pete
Alvin
Theodore 
Simon


----------



## pantypoos

It's not Olaf, unfortunately, i'm sure my niece would love that!

Time for another clue methinks...

The character who shares my name first hit our screens in 1990, and has a love of cheese, not unlike myself!


----------



## Sicskate

Benjamin?


----------



## bradleymarky

Gromit


----------



## Pittsy

Or Wallace


----------



## pantypoos

Pittsy said:


> Or Wallace


And another winner!

It is Wallace!

Well done.

(boy did i get some ribbing for that at school!)


----------



## bradleymarky

FREEEEEEEEEEEDOM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lucky you werent at school with me


----------



## Pittsy

What a guess:thumb:
Cheers fella...


----------



## tightlines

well done pittsy, that was my next guess


----------



## 20vKarlos

Well you lot have been busy today! 

I've just got in from a 750mile round trip! From Eastbourne to Washington and back! 

My word do them lot talk weird up there! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naddy37

20vKarlos said:


> Well you lot have been busy today!
> 
> I've just got in from a 750mile round trip! From Eastbourne to Washington and back!
> 
> My word do them lot talk weird up there! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hope you didn't ask for a bacon roll up there. They ain't got a frigging clue what one is. It's called a cob, or sommat stupid.

Strange lot up north, well strange.......:lol:


----------



## Wilco

Oi you lot knock it off the wife's from Chester le street and its a great accent!:argie:


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Bigoggy

:wave:


----------



## polac5397

accents are broad up here in places!


----------



## Pittsy

:wave:Hellooooooooooooooooooo:wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

Great comps lads ......


----------



## 20vKarlos

Morning all! 

I'm knackered! 13 hours out in a car yesterday has done me over :lol: 

Polac - we went Into town and had a "famous chicken restaurant" meal in Durham, my two mates couldn't understand a word the bloke at the till was saying :lol: :lol: 
Mega thick accents and I was interpreter for the day :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Morning all


----------



## Jack

Morning all, I'm half sleeping at work. My little boy is 9 months and his back teeth are pushing through so not slept at all last night.


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

I was going to power wash the flags today but its lashing it down here.


----------



## muzzer

Same here mate, must be country wide


----------



## Clancy

Raining here too, stuck at the computer anyway


----------



## Tsubodai

Nice and sunny here; reminded me that our back patio needs doing actually but no time for a few weeks yet.


----------



## polac5397

20vKarlos said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Polac - we went Into town and had a "famous chicken restaurant" meal in Durham, my two mates couldn't understand a word the bloke at the till was saying :lol: :lol:
> Mega thick accents and I was interpreter for the day :lol:


now I divint knaw what ya gannin on about like, best ya speak proper like ya knaw what I mean


----------



## rottenapple

muzzer42 said:


> Same here mate, must be country wide


Not in Cornwall, sun out here👍


----------



## Clancy

rottenapple said:


> Not in Cornwall, sun out here👍


Ideal, hopefully crosses the tamar soon then!


----------



## rottenapple

Clancy said:


> Ideal, hopefully crosses the tamar soon then!


Lol not a chance we are keeping it 😉


----------



## Wilco

polac5397 said:


> now I divint knaw what ya gannin on about like, best ya speak proper like ya knaw what I mean


You missed hinny off the end :lol:


----------



## muzzer

rottenapple said:


> Not in Cornwall, sun out here👍


Git 

Polac, they cannae understand ya, they're talking all poond noteish man


----------



## Bigoggy

Clancy i posted your prize before mate


----------



## 20vKarlos

polac5397 said:


> now I divint knaw what ya gannin on about like, best ya speak proper like ya knaw what I mean


That's exactly what I mean!

The bloke said -> "ah bot it frum lowcal octshun like" "I bot it faa me Mrs like but she dun like it aye" 
I translated it to mean that he had bought it at the local auction for his mrs and she didn't like it...

I thought I was in Scotland, but even them lot don't speak as bad as the Durham folk :lol: :lol:
I cant take them all with the same brush, but most of the people we spoke to were very hard to understand!


----------



## J306TD

Gave the car a 2BM wash inc snowfoam. Found horrible swirls and holograms underneath


----------



## 20vKarlos

J306TD said:


> Gave the car a 2BM wash inc snowfoam. Found horrible swirls and holograms underneath


You know what you'll be doing this weekend then... It might resemble the following

 :detailer: :buffer::doublesho :driver:


----------



## Kimo

Gonna clean mine after work tomorrow 

Done 2 workouts at gym tonight so will rest tomorrow


----------



## J306TD

20vKarlos said:


> You know what you'll be doing this weekend then... It might resemble the following
> 
> :detailer: :buffer::doublesho :driver:


Yer I know. Hope the weather is nice Saturday. Or you can do it


----------



## Tsubodai

Soonest I'll get to clean the car/s is Monday. Busy Saturday day, meal Saturday night; may try to battle through for the big fight, then meal out again early Sunday evening.

Think come Monday I'll just want to stay in bed.


----------



## tightlines

Morning


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning Tight, good morning all:wave:


----------



## polac5397

morning


----------



## WHIZZER

Sorry boys feeling under the weather the last few days haven't got around to sorting the competition out yet


----------



## 20vKarlos

That's alright Bill, we will allow you to feel under the weather a few times a year bud, but any more than that, and we shall have to resort to disciplinary action... :lol:

Strike 1 :lol: :lol:


----------



## muzzer

20vKarlos said:


> That's alright Bill, we will allow you to feel under the weather a few times a year bud, but any more than that, and we shall have to resort to disciplinary action... :lol:
> 
> Strike 1 :lol: :lol:


Oh you like to run up to tigers and poke them with sharp sticks, don't you?:lol:

Morning all and hope you feel better soon Bill, i know its going round at the minute as several of my colleagues have the lurgy


----------



## 20vKarlos

muzzer42 said:


> Oh you like to run up to tigers and poke them with sharp sticks, don't you?:lol:


:thumb: I bet he's a big softy, just like me! did I just say that 
Judging by his Wealth of kindness on this forum, I'd like to think so. Bill if you read this, which I'm sure you will, we all appreciate your efforts on the forum and feeling under the weather is fine by me:thumb:

Any more though and you are on strike 2 :lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer

20vKarlos said:


> :thumb: Ibet he's a big softy, just like me! did I just say that
> Judging by his Wealth of kindness on this forum, I'd like to think so. Bill if you read this, which I'm sure you will, we all appreciate your efforts on the forum and feeling under the weather is fine by me:thumb:
> 
> Any more though and you are on strike 2 :lol::lol:


Yep, you did just say that :lol:

However, agreed on the generosity comment, this forum is just epic when it comes to friendliness and generosity to its members. Plus i've made sone good friends here too


----------



## Bigoggy

Get well soon whizzer


----------



## Pittsy

Get well soon uncle whizzer :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

hope you get well soon man


----------



## Jack

Hope you get better soon Whizzer


----------



## Jonnybbad

Get well soon bud


----------



## Clancy

My prize turned up from bigoggy today, can't wait to try some out 

Thanks again mate


----------



## Bigoggy

:thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all. 3 days off work after today.


----------



## tightlines

Morning bradley,morning all


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys.


----------



## J306TD

Ohh no look what I found this morning










Quick pass with 3M Fast Cut Plus on a green pad and all gone


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

nice atleast you got it sorted


----------



## J306TD

Thanks. Was also an excuse to give the car a once over


----------



## Pittsy

Nice job man :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

J306TD said:


> Ohh no look what I found this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick pass with 3M Fast Cut Plus on a green pad and all gone


Nice job there mate. Just out of interest why have you got a tape measure between your legs...........did you have to prove something to your Wife


----------



## Bigoggy

I gave the car a clean today and gave it a layer of swissvax mirage over the autofinesse spirit i put on the other week. Took some nice pics before . I gotta say damn! Its good !!!


----------



## J306TD

bradleymarky said:


> Nice job there mate. Just out of interest why have you got a tape measure between your legs...........did you have to prove something to your Wife


its the dog lead! I usually find a yard stick best for that as its such a schlong haha


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## J306TD

Morning all


----------



## Jonnybbad

Morning all waxpack day today


----------



## J306TD

Still waiting for mine


----------



## Jonnybbad

J306TD said:


> Still waiting for mine


Mines been delivered just at work til 430 typical


----------



## J306TD

Just got mine. Some nice products inside


----------



## Pittsy

Feet up, Mrs and Miss P out, cricket on and a hot chilli bubbling away.... 
Can't be arsed to wash the car today


----------



## J306TD

Mines on her way back from work


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Mines on her way back from work


Quick, tidy up the beer cans and hide the dvd's :lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Pittsy said:


> Quick, tidy up the beer cans and hide the dvd's :lol:


dirty bugger pittsy:lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Pittsy said:


> Quick, tidy up the beer cans and hide the dvd's :lol:


I'm still living in the past have to tidy up the mags lol


----------



## bradleymarky

The wifes gone shopping with the kids and her sister to the white rose centre, cheeky sod has just rang me to turn the chicken on. i had to get off the couch and walk into the kitchen which interupted me watching the snooker. wonder if you can get an app for the oven....


----------



## Pittsy

Jonnybbad said:


> I'm still living in the past have to tidy up the mags lol


:lol::lol::lol:
I thought I might sound old when I said DVD's tbh


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> Quick, tidy up the beer cans and hide the dvd's


Haha. Haven't had a drink for 2 weeks now. You have a dirty mind.


----------



## R14CKE

What a crap weekend was meet to be giving the cars a quick wash. Not a chance in this weather typical bank hol weekend


----------



## matt-rudd

R14CKE said:


> What a crap weekend was meet to be giving the cars a quick wash. Not a chance in this weather typical bank hol weekend


It's been great for me as you've seen!!


----------



## R14CKE

matt-rudd said:


> It's been great for me as you've seen!!


Yes pal vxr is looking very sharp now it ain't stopped raining here since 12 should of pulled my finger out soon I suppose...


----------



## matt-rudd

R14CKE said:


> Yes pal vxr is looking very sharp now it ain't stopped raining here since 12 should of pulled my finger out soon I suppose...


Cheers, was up at 8:30 to wash it (again, twice in two days!) make the most of the 3 day weekend as it's just cloudy for me


----------



## JordanRaven

Can't believe this is still going :doublesho 
:wave: again by the way


----------



## tightlines

Weather not good here today, been in Xbox most of the day took k9 to the beach while Mrs t took her mum shopping, she came home and told me we are going to the pub not a bad Saturday so far


----------



## AllenF

bradleymarky said:


> The wifes gone shopping with the kids and her sister to the white rose centre, cheeky sod has just rang me to turn the chicken on. i had to get off the couch and walk into the kitchen which interupted me watching the snooker. wonder if you can get an app for the oven....


That is just totally inconsiderate of her.
I bet she didnt buy you anything at shopping either.


----------



## Tsubodai

Anyone staying up for the boxing tonight?
We're out tonight so my only option is to try to battle though (if I decide to watch it)


----------



## tightlines

Not into boxing but will have to sit though britains got talent  and a medical drama later


----------



## Tsubodai

tightlines said:


> Not into boxing but will have to sit though britains got talent  and a medical drama later


Ouch


----------



## bradleymarky

AllenF said:


> That is just totally inconsiderate of her.
> I bet she didnt buy you anything at shopping either.


Bought me nothing  but the kids got toys. its her birthday tomorrow so i suppose she`ll be after me "entertaining" her tonight


----------



## Tsubodai

bradleymarky said:


> Bought me nothing  but the kids got toys. its her birthday tomorrow so i suppose she`ll be after me "entertaining" her tonight


Didn't know you could juggle mate.


----------



## bradleymarky

Tsubodai said:


> Didn't know you could juggle mate.


I can do 2 melons at the same time :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

was raining a tiny bit today so jet washed the car at the garage got back still drizzle and dried it as fast as i could then used af finale as fast as i could before the rain kicked in  keeps my spirit looking fresh and clean


----------



## Tsubodai

bradleymarky said:


> I can do 2 melons at the same time :thumb:


Pffft. Amateur


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all. Lashing it down here, in fact the rain woke me up. Supposed to clear later so may get chance to try out my Increditmitt.


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, hosing down here too


----------



## tightlines

Morning,same here, wet and windy


----------



## polac5397

+1 lashing down and blowing a hooly here


----------



## Jonnybbad

Pouring it down here just aswell I've done something to my back I'm off to the walk in centre to see what's occurring


----------



## bradleymarky

No wind here yet, well only from the worthingtons i had last night..


----------



## Juke_Fan

ouch - feel for you mate. Hope you get more that I got when I went when my back went - some tablets and told not to over do it.

Thankfully I got some physio on work which helped.


----------



## muzzer

Wet here too, goood job i'm at work today then :thumb:

Pulled a pectoral muscle and the damn thing will not heal up, causing me quite a bit of pain


----------



## Naddy37

Dry here, well, think it is. Can't hear the rain. But windy. But, I don't care, as I'm on day 3 of a 4 day break from work.


----------



## J306TD

Wet here as rained all night. Just a slight breeze


----------



## tightlines

morning all, bright and sunny today, only down fall is im on call.
do i take a chance and start cleaning the car


----------



## Pittsy

tightlines said:


> morning all, bright and sunny today, only down fall is im on call.
> do i take a chance and start cleaning the car


Do it man..... :thumb:


----------



## jenks

As Nike say, just do it!

Nice here this morning, just about to pop out and clean this wife's car and top up the cquk with reload 2015 version. Interested to see how it is improved over the 2013 version, hopefully less smearing!


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning just starting to feel a little better ....


----------



## Bigoggy

Big man is back !  glad youron the mend whizz :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

:wave: morning


----------



## J306TD

Hi guys. Welcome back Bill, good to hear your feeling better


----------



## tightlines

Morning


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Getting a bit fed up of the job hunting, every job i see is with an agency.


----------



## J306TD

It's just the way it is now Mark. Means the company isn't tied into a contract with you. As they can get rid of you at anytime. Have you spoken to any agency?


----------



## muzzer

Morning all, getting home from work at 4am was a novel experience i have to say. Good to see you back on here WHIZZER :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

J306TD said:


> It's just the way it is now Mark. Means the company isn't tied into a contract with you. As they can get rid of you at anytime. Have you spoken to any agency?


I applied for a job which i thought was with royal mail but ended up getting an email from an agency in my area  they couldnt offer full time work so i never bothered.

I`ve just started emailing companies in my area for the type of work i require, got a reply to say my application has been passed on (probably binned) to the manager. I`ll just keep on looking. I did go to the local job centre a few weeks ago but when i told them i was already employed they did say that these jobs are for the unemployed  which i didnt understand.


----------



## Kimo

Lol you go on a job site and every job is listed 5 times by different agencies but none direct


----------



## J306TD

Job centre is a waste of time. They don't care or want to help from what I have heard. Maybe go door knocking or just keep pestering. It's what I did lol


----------



## bradleymarky

I really should have gone in for my class 2 when i had the spare cash but bought too many detailing stuff  Mind you, even the class 2 drivers arent on great money. I know if i stay where i am it will go up another quid an hour in 6 months then another quid in 2 years.

I`ve just lost the will to drive buses now and every day it gets worse, its not the job it used to be..

My tacho card came through last week and i thought i would be gone in 2 weeks but its not that easy.


----------



## Kimo

Meh, money ain't everything although it is nice to have

I'm happy working where I do which I strangely enjoy than doing something that's too stressful and makes me want to kill myself every day


----------



## Jonnybbad

bradleymarky said:


> I really should have gone in for my class 2 when i had the spare cash but bought too many detailing stuff  Mind you, even the class 2 drivers arent on great money. I know if i stay where i am it will go up another quid an hour in 6 months then another quid in 2 years.
> 
> I`ve just lost the will to drive buses now and every day it gets worse, its not the job it used to be..
> 
> My tacho card came through last week and i thought i would be gone in 2 weeks but its not that easy.


Have to agree it's not the job it used to be I've been doing it 7 years now and it has got a lot worse 
Luckily for me the cowboy firm I work for have just lost my route to a decent company and I'm being tupe'd over to them next month otherwise I was looking at leaving the buses as it can be a true ball ache some days


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> I really should have gone in for my class 2 when i had the spare cash but bought too many detailing stuff  Mind you, even the class 2 drivers arent on great money. I know if i stay where i am it will go up another quid an hour in 6 months then another quid in 2 years.
> 
> I`ve just lost the will to drive buses now and every day it gets worse, its not the job it used to be..
> 
> My tacho card came through last week and i thought i would be gone in 2 weeks but its not that easy.


Local Calor Gas place near my work is advertising for class 2 drivers and paying £11 pr hr which is pretty good i think. If you can get your class 2 then there are opportunities out there to earn fairly decent money


----------



## pantypoos

Hi All,

I've got some more bucket stickers to give away, they are some that have slight imperfections which were left over from making the ones that i gave away last week.










There are 3 jag sets and 1 rolls set.

Add your name to the list if you want some.

First come first served...

Jag:
1.
2.
3.

Rolls
1.

I'll PM you for your address details.


----------



## Humpers

Jag:
1. Humpers
2.
3.

Rolls
1


----------



## polac5397

Jag:
1. Humpers
2.polac5397
3.

Rolls
1


----------



## rajanm1

Jag:
1. Humpers
2.polac5397
3.

Rolls
1. Rajanm1


----------



## J306TD

Jag:
1. Humpers
2.polac5397
3 j306td 

Rolls
1. Rajanm1


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bugga missed out can I request a car for you to see if you can do please


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, morning all :wave:


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys


----------



## Bigoggy

Mornin  woke up late for work haha. Woops


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.


----------



## Tsubodai

Election day - should be interesting


----------



## Kimo

Is something happening today?


----------



## J306TD

Not that I know of. Nothing on the news


----------



## bradleymarky

I havent voted for 20 years and dont intend to ever again.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just won a leaf blower for £9.99. picking it up on saturday  should sort out those troublesome wing mirrors on the siggy.


----------



## rajanm1

bradleymarky said:


> I havent voted for 20 years and dont intend to ever again.


Why not? If you don't vote you don't have a right to complain! :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

rajanm1 said:


> Why not? If you don't vote you don't have a right to complain! :lol:


:thumb: I don't think I will ever vote!! 
Politics is full of corruption anyway.


----------



## J306TD

Been and ticked a box


----------



## pantypoos

I voted about 2 weeks ago via a postal vote, much easier than having to go down to the polling station.


----------



## pantypoos

Alfieharley1 said:


> Bugga missed out can I request a car for you to see if you can do please


I think this was for me ref stickers... if so;

Yeah go on, i can't promise anything but i can give it a go.

What car is it?


----------



## tightlines

morning all


----------



## bradleymarky

Evening all 

I`ve got the weekend off.....yippeeeeeeeee


----------



## tightlines

bradleymarky said:


> Evening all
> 
> I`ve got the weekend off.....yippeeeeeeeee


im on call untill monday


----------



## Alfieharley1

pantypoos said:


> I think this was for me ref stickers... if so;
> 
> Yeah go on, i can't promise anything but i can give it a go.
> 
> What car is it?


It was mate and a clio v6


----------



## polac5397

Pantypoos = thanks for the stickers arrived today.


----------



## Humpers

Cheers to pantypoos for my stickers


----------



## bradleymarky

Mine arrived too. Ive sent a PM to Ian.

Just a word of warning before you stick them on. I tried putting them on a bucket that is bigger at the top than bottom and nearly ruined one. Looks like they are best going on straight buckets...


----------



## Clancy

Hope the weather's good tomorrow, want to go Green laning


----------



## J306TD

Should be ok tomorrow but Sunday is better


----------



## Jonnybbad

Is it wierd to be excited about have a custom wax made


----------



## J306TD

No. I would feel like a child at xmas


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Jonnybbad said:


> Is it wierd to be excited about have a custom wax made


whos doing it for ya?


----------



## Jonnybbad

Jay at obsession waxes


----------



## Bigoggy

Nice !


----------



## Jonnybbad

So many choices/decisions to make lol


----------



## Wilco

Jonnybbad said:


> So many choices/decisions to make lol


You should go through the process that I did with Jay and physically make it! Always a laugh doing another blend at three in the morning:lol:

You'll be happy with your choice Johnny trust me:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys


----------



## Kimo

Gym times -.-


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all:wave:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Morning all 

Anyone with any chemical guy products or hex logic pads for sale


----------



## Pittsy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Anyone with any chemical guy products or hex logic pads for sale


I am looking for some too, or the flexipads ones... 
Let me know if you find any good deals :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

I use all my pads, got hundreds new but th be being used 

Few new cg product duplicates I'll be getting rid of when I finally have a sort out


----------



## J306TD

Got my stickers this morning. Thanks for them again Ian


----------



## bradleymarky

Just picked up my leaf blower and its MAHOOOOOOSIVE....just fit in my big boot. also came with a harness


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kimo said:


> I use all my pads, got hundreds new but th be being used
> 
> Few new cg product duplicates I'll be getting rid of when I finally have a sort out


Let me know when you have sorted out your CG products Kieran.


----------



## tightlines

afternoon all


----------



## 20vKarlos

Clancy said:


> Hope the weather's good tomorrow, want to go Green laning


Wait... You want the weather to be good, so that you can take your 4x4 off-road?
I thought the idea was to get it dirty and drive through rivers and suchlike? 

Either way, enjoy your trip bud :thumb:


----------



## rajanm1

Stickers arrived this morn thanks Ian!


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.
looks like a nice day to wash the car.


----------



## tightlines

Morning bradleymarkey,looks good here will be doing mine later just hope I don't get a call out half way.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Morning. Weekend off from the car - already getting withdrawl symptoms


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, is 0900 late enough to get the pressure washer out without annoying the neighbours?


----------



## tightlines

Not by me it's not I hang on until about 11


----------



## Juke_Fan

Pittsy said:


> Morning all, is 0900 late enough to get the pressure washer out without annoying the neighbours?


Defo - only give my neighbours until 8.30


----------



## pantypoos

Pittsy said:


> Morning all, is 0900 late enough to get the pressure washer out without annoying the neighbours?


depends on how much you like them!


----------



## jenks

Morning all, and yes Pittsy, 9am is to early for me. Grab a bacon butty and a cup of tea and wait until 10am


----------



## Tsubodai

Same here; won't start until 10 am


----------



## jenks

Good to go now Pittsy!


----------



## bradleymarky

Done and dusted. The neighbours came in at midnight but that's there problem...


----------



## Clancy

You lot are too polite, I'll start at 8 or do the grass lol 

Payback for when the neighbours come home late and make noise, or there kid plays tennis against a windows for 6 hours of the day


----------



## pantypoos

bradleymarky said:


> Mine arrived too. Ive sent a PM to Ian.
> 
> Just a word of warning before you stick them on. I tried putting them on a bucket that is bigger at the top than bottom and nearly ruined one. Looks like they are best going on straight buckets...


Hi Guys with stickers,

I've just tested this and it worked well, when applying the stickers to your chosen surface mist a small amount of very mild soapy water onto the surface, this will allow the sticker to move slightly when positioning it and will ease the process of smoothing out any bubbles, when you've got it how you want it use a cloth to squeegee out as much of the soapy water from under the sticker as possible and leave it to dry for a while, the glue will then set the sticker in place.

hope this helps

Ian


----------



## Pittsy

pantypoos said:


> depends on how much you like them!


Can't stand em :lol:



jenks said:


> Morning all, and yes Pittsy, 9am is to early for me. Grab a bacon butty and a cup of tea and wait until 10am





Tsubodai said:


> Same here; won't start until 10 am





jenks said:


> Good to go now Pittsy!


All done now and no curtain twitching or tutting :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Your all to kind is start when I want been as early as 730 am my neighbours are horrible so I don't care


----------



## bradleymarky

I had to cut the top of the stickers to make them more curved otherwise they would not of stuck, dam curved buckets, but i`ve been to 3 garden centres today and found none suitable.I think we took them off at least 5 times each but luckily they are very very sticky backed.

This is the best me and my suffering Wife could do...
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150510_163229_zpsuurrnbhk.jpg.html]


----------



## pantypoos

They look great cut, nice work.


----------



## bradleymarky

pantypoos said:


> They look great cut, nice work.


Cheers mate :thumb: they are good quality. I just wish i could get better buckets :wall:


----------



## pantypoos

Alfieharley1 said:


> It was mate and a clio v6


How do these look? I've got to do a test print to check it all looks ok when printed but on screen they look ok.


----------



## bradleymarky

They look pretty good mate. Has someone asked for that model ?


----------



## tightlines

look good to me


----------



## pantypoos

bradleymarky said:


> They look pretty good mate. Has someone asked for that model ?


Yeah, Alfieharley1 made a request for some with the Clio V6, I've also had another request for an M3 or Aston Martin Vantage too which I'm going to have a stab at.

I can't promise that I'm going to be able to do them but I'm learning Photoshop as I go along and I have the equipment to be able to print them, so I thought I'd see if I could do a few for fellow DW'ers.


----------



## Jonnybbad

pantypoos said:


> Yeah, Alfieharley1 made a request for some with the Clio V6, I've also had another request for an M3 or Aston Martin Vantage too which I'm going to have a stab at.
> 
> I can't promise that I'm going to be able to do them but I'm learning Photoshop as I go along and I have the equipment to be able to print them, so I thought I'd see if I could do a few for fellow DW'ers.


Oh if your doing requests now let me think how about some with the swirl police on them now they would look cool


----------



## pantypoos

Jonnybbad said:


> Oh if your doing requests now let me think how about some with the swirl police on them now they would look cool


Are they those chicks in hot pants who were at waxstock last year?


----------



## Jonnybbad

Oh yes lol


----------



## pantypoos

i'll take my camera with me this year!


----------



## Kimo

A day of fast cars ragging it round the Lake District 

****ing awesome


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Kimo said:


> A day of fast cars ragging it round the Lake District
> 
> ****ing awesome


i hope that is legal driving..and where abouts in the lake district?


----------



## Kimo

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i hope that is legal driving..and where abouts in the lake district?


mmhmmmmm

All over

Some of the route was unreal


----------



## J306TD

Morning all


----------



## Alfieharley1

pantypoos said:


> How do these look? I've got to do a test print to check it all looks ok when printed but on screen they look ok.


They look Amazing Bud!


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## Goodylax

Morning people!


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all. 10 days on the trot to work before I get a day off...


----------



## jenks

Good night John boy!


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning everyone :wave:


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Been a bit quiet on here lately.


----------



## tightlines

Morning bradleymarky morning all


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning all - ok Sticker giveaway ... Ill find one or two

Names down i'll pick somebody later ... try to make me laugh .....

1
2
3
4
..
..


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Morning all - ok Sticker giveaway ... Ill find one or two
> 
> Names down i'll pick somebody later ... try to make me laugh .....
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> ..
> ..


1 Muzzer42 because when i go bald i'm going to tattoo rabbits on my head, from a distance they'll look like hares
2
3
4

hows that?


----------



## dendass

1 Muzzer42 because when i go bald i'm going to tattoo rabbits on my head, from a distance they'll look like hares
2 dendass - i dismantled a solar powered light last night, because it wasn't working - really proud of myself as it started to work - although I couldn't work out why it was intermittent - looked at the connections and seemed ok - pushed down on the panel case and lights work - started getting frustrated..... then realized it was working fine - the light just came on when I was covering the panel! DOH!!
3
4


----------



## stumpy90

1 Muzzer42 because when i go bald i'm going to tattoo rabbits on my head, from a distance they'll look like hares
2 dendass - i dismantled a solar powered light last night, because it wasn't working - really proud of myself as it started to work - although I couldn't work out why it was intermittent - looked at the connections and seemed ok - pushed down on the panel case and lights work - started getting frustrated..... then realized it was working fine - the light just came on when I was covering the panel! DOH!!
3 Stumpy90 - like muzzer I'm worried about going bald. It seams to be taking longer and longer to wash my face. 
4


----------



## Mark R5

1 Muzzer42 because when i go bald i'm going to tattoo rabbits on my head, from a distance they'll look like hares
2 dendass - i dismantled a solar powered light last night, because it wasn't working - really proud of myself as it started to work - although I couldn't work out why it was intermittent - looked at the connections and seemed ok - pushed down on the panel case and lights work - started getting frustrated..... then realized it was working fine - the light just came on when I was covering the panel! DOH!!
3 Stumpy90 - like muzzer I'm worried about going bald. It seams to be taking longer and longer to wash my face. 
4 Mark ST - I'm detailing a friends car and when emptying the filthy wheel water i tipped a detailing brush down a drain. The water was so black I couldn't see it in the bucket. Lesson learned!


----------



## Jack

1 Muzzer42 because when i go bald i'm going to tattoo rabbits on my head, from a distance they'll look like hares
2 dendass - i dismantled a solar powered light last night, because it wasn't working - really proud of myself as it started to work - although I couldn't work out why it was intermittent - looked at the connections and seemed ok - pushed down on the panel case and lights work - started getting frustrated..... then realized it was working fine - the light just came on when I was covering the panel! DOH!!
3 Stumpy90 - like muzzer I'm worried about going bald. It seams to be taking longer and longer to wash my face. 
4 Mark ST - I'm detailing a friends car and when emptying the filthy wheel water i tipped a detailing brush down a drain. The water was so black I couldn't see it in the bucket. Lesson learned!
5 - Jack. My girlfriend use to think that the small bits of onion you get in a cheesburger fro McDonalds were actually Rice :lol::lol:


----------



## Juke_Fan

1. Muzzer42 because when i go bald i'm going to tattoo rabbits on my head, from a distance they'll look like hares
2 dendass - i dismantled a solar powered light last night, because it wasn't working - really proud of myself as it started to work - although I couldn't work out why it was intermittent - looked at the connections and seemed ok - pushed down on the panel case and lights work - started getting frustrated..... then realized it was working fine - the light just came on when I was covering the panel! DOH!!
3 Stumpy90 - like muzzer I'm worried about going bald. It seams to be taking longer and longer to wash my face. 
4 Mark ST - I'm detailing a friends car and when emptying the filthy wheel water i tipped a detailing brush down a drain. The water was so black I couldn't see it in the bucket. Lesson learned!
5 - Jack. My girlfriend use to think that the small bits of onion you get in a cheesburger fro McDonalds were actually Rice 
6 Juke_Fan - wifey has been feeding birds by the back door with bread. Go out this morning to have a baby blackbird literally fly at my face. It was so excited it dropped a big bomb right down my front. better than on the car I guess


----------



## WHIZZER

3 Stumpy90 - like muzzer I'm worried about going bald. It seams to be taking longer and longer to wash my face.

Go on then Stumpy let me have you address ..


----------



## stumpy90

Blimey you sound like you're in stitches! :tumbleweed:

:lol:

PM on its way :thumb:


----------



## ShiningWit

1. Muzzer42 because when i go bald i'm going to tattoo rabbits on my head, from a distance they'll look like hares
2 dendass - i dismantled a solar powered light last night, because it wasn't working - really proud of myself as it started to work - although I couldn't work out why it was intermittent - looked at the connections and seemed ok - pushed down on the panel case and lights work - started getting frustrated..... then realized it was working fine - the light just came on when I was covering the panel! DOH!!
3 Stumpy90 - like muzzer I'm worried about going bald. It seams to be taking longer and longer to wash my face. 
4 Mark ST - I'm detailing a friends car and when emptying the filthy wheel water i tipped a detailing brush down a drain. The water was so black I couldn't see it in the bucket. Lesson learned!
5 - Jack. My girlfriend use to think that the small bits of onion you get in a cheesburger fro McDonalds were actually Rice 
6 Juke_Fan - wifey has been feeding birds by the back door with bread. Go out this morning to have a baby blackbird literally fly at my face. It was so excited it dropped a big bomb right down my front. better than on the car I guess 
7 ShiningWit - Because my girlfriend's a porn star. And she is going to be so angry when she finds out..


----------



## tightlines

Pity you have picked a winner I had a good one, when I got home from work the usual junk mail on the mat,
Looked though it and there was one from a lawn care company, not sure if it was off the post man or hand delivered either way I live in a terraced house with a back yard not a blade of grass in sight


----------



## Mark R5

Well my DA has finally given up the ghost. Half way through doing the car it had a wobble and kept cutting out. I can't really complain though I've had it 4 years and it's done ok. 

I have/had the Megs G220 v2 which was decent. Just wondering what other people's preferences are. I hear the DAS Pro6+ is decent?


----------



## The_Weasel

Mark ST said:


> Well my DA has finally given up the ghost. Half way through doing the car it had a wobble and kept cutting out. I can't really complain though I've had it 4 years and it's done ok.
> 
> I have/had the Megs G220 v2 which was decent. Just wondering what other people's preferences are. I hear the DAS Pro6+ is decent?


Just try rewiring it first, possibly the cable is broken where it enters the machine. 
Cut about 6 inches off and try it again, you've nothing to lose


----------



## Samciv

The_Weasel said:


> Just try rewiring it first, possibly the cable is broken where it enters the machine.
> Cut about 6 inches off and try it again, you've nothing to lose


This, and check the brushes are fine.


----------



## stumpy90

Mark ST said:


> Well my DA has finally given up the ghost. Half way through doing the car it had a wobble and kept cutting out. I can't really complain though I've had it 4 years and it's done ok.
> 
> I have/had the Megs G220 v2 which was decent. Just wondering what other people's preferences are. I hear the DAS Pro6+ is decent?


I've had the DAS21E for a while from CYC and it's been brilliant! Can't fault it.
I had a Clarke rotary that kept cutting out occasionally like yours and it turned out to be the wiring where it entered the machine. That and a quick change of brushes and it's been fine!


----------



## WHIZZER

What shall we giveaway today ..... 

Ill find something ... you know the drill ...add your name and ill pick somebody this afternoon ....( after lunch) 

1
2
3
4
5
...


----------



## Pittsy

1) Pittsy 
2
3
4
5


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1) Pittsy 
2) jinjoh_ninjoh
3
4
5


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, feeling rubbish today, was up all night chucking up 
Mrs P has gone to work so no one to look after me, some nurse eh


----------



## Alfieharley1

1) Pittsy 
2) jinjoh_ninjoh
3)Alfieharley1 - Money talks ...but all mine ever says is good-bye. (To detailingproducts)
4)
5)


----------



## WHIZZER

Lets make it a little more interesting - as per yesterday add a funny one liner ....


----------



## Pittsy

Sorry not feeling very whitty but feeling really shi..... Oh sorry this is a family forum


----------



## WHIZZER

1) Pittsy -Sorry not feeling very whitty but feeling really shi..... Oh sorry this is a family forum
2) jinjoh_ninjoh
3)Alfieharley1
4
5


----------



## Bigoggy

1 Pittsy -Sorry not feeling very whitty but feeling really shi..... Oh sorry this is a family forum
2) jinjoh_ninjoh
3)Alfieharley1
4) bigoggy- morning everyone 
5


----------



## Alfieharley1

Money talks ...but all mine ever says is good-bye. (To detailing products!)


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1 Pittsy -Sorry not feeling very whitty but feeling really shi..... Oh sorry this is a family forum

2) jinjoh_ninjoh - whoever said nothing is impossible is a liar!!.... I've been doing nothing for years!!

3)Alfieharley1

4) bigoggy- morning everyone 

5


----------



## stumpy90

I was laying down sunbathing naked on the beach the other day with only my hat covering my bits when an old lady in a bikini walked by.....
She said if you were a proper gentleman you'd lift your hat to me....
I said if you weren't such a munter it would have lifted itself!


That's not an entry by the way whizzer.... just a friday giggle


----------



## Bigoggy

1 Pittsy -Sorry not feeling very whitty but feeling really shi..... Oh sorry this is a family forum

2) jinjoh_ninjoh - whoever said nothing is impossible is a liar!!.... I've been doing nothing for years!!

3)Alfieharley1

4) bigoggy- my dads a proper family man- hes got three of them

5


----------



## muzzer

Bigoggy said:


> 1 Pittsy -Sorry not feeling very whitty but feeling really shi..... Oh sorry this is a family forum
> 
> 2) jinjoh_ninjoh - whoever said nothing is impossible is a liar!!.... I've been doing nothing for years!!
> 
> 3)Alfieharley1
> 
> 4) bigoggy- my dads a proper family man- hes got three of them
> 
> 5


5 muzzer42 i'm brilliant in bed, i can fall asleep in seconds


----------



## ShiningWit

. too slow.


----------



## WHIZZER

1 Pittsy -Sorry not feeling very whitty but feeling really shi..... Oh sorry this is a family forum

2) jinjoh_ninjoh - whoever said nothing is impossible is a liar!!.... I've been doing nothing for years!!

3)Alfieharley1

4) bigoggy- morning everyone 

5muzzer42 i'm brilliant in bed, i can fall asleep in seconds 

6shiningwit - too slow.


----------



## LiamEk9

7. LiamEk9 - Today a man knocked on my door and asked for a small donation towards the local swimming pool. I gave him a glass of water.


----------



## Jack

1 Pittsy -Sorry not feeling very whitty but feeling really shi..... Oh sorry this is a family forum

2) jinjoh_ninjoh - whoever said nothing is impossible is a liar!!.... I've been doing nothing for years!!

3)Alfieharley1

4) bigoggy- morning everyone 

5muzzer42 i'm brilliant in bed, i can fall asleep in seconds 

6shiningwit - too slow.

7. LiamEk9 - Today a man knocked on my door and asked for a small donation towards the local swimming pool. I gave him a glass of water. 

8. Jack - Yer maw


----------



## Goodylax

1 Pittsy -Sorry not feeling very whitty but feeling really shi..... Oh sorry this is a family forum

2) jinjoh_ninjoh - whoever said nothing is impossible is a liar!!.... I've been doing nothing for years!!

3)Alfieharley1

4) bigoggy- morning everyone 

5muzzer42 i'm brilliant in bed, i can fall asleep in seconds 

6shiningwit - too slow.

7. LiamEk9 - Today a man knocked on my door and asked for a small donation towards the local swimming pool. I gave him a glass of water. 

8. Jack - Yer maw

9. Goodylax- you gotta be in it to win it


----------



## rottenapple

1 Pittsy -Sorry not feeling very whitty but feeling really shi..... Oh sorry this is a family forum

2) jinjoh_ninjoh - whoever said nothing is impossible is a liar!!.... I've been doing nothing for years!!

3)Alfieharley1

4) bigoggy- morning everyone 

5muzzer42 i'm brilliant in bed, i can fall asleep in seconds 

6shiningwit - too slow.

7. LiamEk9 - Today a man knocked on my door and asked for a small donation towards the local swimming pool. I gave him a glass of water. 

8. Jack - Yer maw

9. Goodylax- you gotta be in it to win it

10. Rottenapple - its friday 👍


----------



## WHIZZER

LiamEk9 said:


> 7. LiamEk9 - Today a man knocked on my door and asked for a small donation towards the local swimming pool. I gave him a glass of water.


did make me smile so send me your address you will need 10 posts !

:thumb:


----------



## LiamEk9

WHIZZER said:


> did make me smile so send me your address you will need 10 posts !
> 
> :thumb:


Many thanks Whizzer. Once I reach 10 posts I will fire you my address over buddy.

Liam.


----------



## bradleymarky

Did i miss out on stickers again.......

My one liner for the hell of it........I childproofed the house......but they still get in !!


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.


----------



## G style

What's brown and sticky..........Wait for it.........yeah you guessed it A STICK.


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all :wave:


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## J306TD

Morning all


----------



## muzzer

Good morning one and all


----------



## J306TD

What have I missed?


----------



## Pittsy

Yo!:wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning All - shall we do a sticker giveaway ???


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> Morning All - shall we do a sticker giveaway ???


I`m always up for a few stickers :thumb:


----------



## rottenapple

WHIZZER said:


> Morning All - shall we do a sticker giveaway ???


Stickers always look good 👍 all new racking up so looking bare atm.


----------



## Goodylax

Moooooooooorrrrrrrnnnniiiiinnnnn
Alllllllllll


----------



## J306TD

Hello


----------



## stumpy90

bradleymarky said:


> I`m always up for a few stickers :thumb:


Have you got a swirl police one bud?
If you fancy one, send me your address :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Hi gents, rain and hail here!


----------



## bradleymarky

Rain and wind here, hope it brightens up for the weekend as i was hoping to do a full correction on the car for summer. Got some C2V3 to try.


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Morning All - shall we do a sticker giveaway ???


No ta uncle Whizzer


----------



## Pittsy

Bonjour mes amis :wave:


----------



## Kimo

Elloo


----------



## J306TD

Done my lower back in walking the dog. Slipped on some mud. Struggled to get back in the car. Now lying down full of ibuprofen


----------



## bradleymarky

J306TD said:


> Done my lower back in walking the dog. Slipped on some mud. Struggled to get back in the car. Now lying down full of ibuprofen


You want co-codamol mate then all your worries will vanish


----------



## J306TD

bradleymarky said:


> You want co-codamol mate then all your worries will vanish


I'm on 400mg tablets of ibuprofen


----------



## Bigoggy

Ahhh co-codamol that is good stuff haha even got rid of my toothache that


----------



## bradleymarky

I took 2 co-codamol a few weeks ago after hurting my shoulder and neck, within 10 minutes i was away with the fairies


----------



## J306TD

bradleymarky said:


> You want co-codamol mate then all your worries will vanish


Will see what I can find


----------



## Wilco

If you can get someone to go to the chemist for you get some Solpadine max cocodamol tablets. You can take these alternating with ibuprofen and they're reasonably strong so should help.


----------



## J306TD

Found some co-codamol now. Taken 2 of them


----------



## Wilco

How strong are they?


----------



## J306TD

Wilco said:


> How strong are they?


Dunno


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

J306TD said:


> Done my lower back in walking the dog. Slipped on some mud. Struggled to get back in the car. Now lying down full of ibuprofen


hope you get better soon man 

i finally pulled off my ibiza handbrake cover and changed it to the cupra one today after nearly having to go to the seat garage because i couldnt do it.:wall::wall: hehe


----------



## J306TD

OvEr_KiLL said:


> hope you get better soon man
> 
> i finally pulled off my ibiza handbrake cover and changed it to the cupra one today after nearly having to go to the seat garage because i couldnt do it.:wall::wall: hehe


Thanks mate. Still no better though. SWMBO is moaning as I won't ring NHS Direct.

Haha I had that a few years ago on my 306. Couldn't get the interior door handle surround off.


----------



## LiamEk9

I received my stickers today! Many thanks again!


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok I have a little treat to give away today ... 

So normal format 

names - and something to make me smile ( ill choose somebody later on ) 
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
....


----------



## Kimo

1. Kimo - not sure if it'll make you smile but it made me smile. Was my uncles funeral on Friday (rip) and this is what song was on when he went behind the curtains


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1. Kimo - not sure if it'll make you smile but it made me smile. Was my uncles funeral on Friday (rip) and this is what song was on when he went behind the curtains  



2. Jinjoh_ninjoh - 
Roses are red. 
Bacon is red.
Poems are hard,
Bacon!


----------



## Juke_Fan

1. Kimo - not sure if it'll make you smile but it made me smile. Was my uncles funeral on Friday (rip) and this is what song was on when he went behind the curtains 



2. Jinjoh_ninjoh - 
Roses are red. 
Bacon is red.
Poems are hard,
Bacon!
3. Juke_Fan - my face, looks like it has been in a blender after try to learn how to DE shave


----------



## Bigoggy

1. Kimo - not sure if it'll make you smile but it made me smile. Was my uncles funeral on Friday (rip) and this is what song was on when he went behind the curtains 



2. Jinjoh_ninjoh - 
Roses are red. 
Bacon is red.
Poems are hard,
Bacon!
3. Juke_Fan - my face, looks like it has been in a blender after try to learn how to DE shave 
4. Bigoggy- i slept on the couch last night and cant look left with my stiff neck


----------



## Cookies

1. Kimo - not sure if it'll make you smile but it made me smile. Was my uncles funeral on Friday (rip) and this is what song was on when he went behind the curtains 



2. Jinjoh_ninjoh - 
Roses are red. 
Bacon is red.
Poems are hard,
Bacon!
3. Juke_Fan - my face, looks like it has been in a blender after try to learn how to DE shave 
4. Bigoggy- i slept on the couch last night and cant look left with my stiff neck
5. Cookies - 
I like the girls who do
I like the girls who don't 
I hate the girls who say they will
And then they say they won't. 
But the girls that I like best of all
And I think you'll say I'm right 
Is the girl who says she never does
But looks as though she might.


----------



## Pittsy

1. Kimo - not sure if it'll make you smile but it made me smile. Was my uncles funeral on Friday (rip) and this is what song was on when he went behind the curtains 



2. Jinjoh_ninjoh - 
Roses are red. 
Bacon is red.
Poems are hard,
Bacon!
3. Juke_Fan - my face, looks like it has been in a blender after try to learn how to DE shave 
4. Bigoggy- i slept on the couch last night and cant look left with my stiff neck
5. Cookies - 
I like the girls who do
I like the girls who don't 
I hate the girls who say they will
And then they say they won't. 
But the girls that I like best of all
And I think you'll say I'm right 
Is the girl who says she never does
But looks as though she might. 
6. Pittsy - How much does it cost to play sports at Hogwarts???
A Quid each.....


----------



## Farquhar

1. Kimo - not sure if it'll make you smile but it made me smile. Was my uncles funeral on Friday (rip) and this is what song was on when he went behind the curtains 



2. Jinjoh_ninjoh - 
Roses are red. 
Bacon is red.
Poems are hard,
Bacon!
3. Juke_Fan - my face, looks like it has been in a blender after try to learn how to DE shave 
4. Bigoggy- i slept on the couch last night and cant look left with my stiff neck
5. Cookies - 
I like the girls who do
I like the girls who don't 
I hate the girls who say they will
And then they say they won't. 
But the girls that I like best of all
And I think you'll say I'm right 
Is the girl who says she never does
But looks as though she might. 
6. Pittsy - How much does it cost to play sports at Hogwarts???
A Quid each..... 
7. Farquhar - So, I was getting into my car today and this bloke says "Can you give me a lift?" I said "Sure, you look great, the worlds your oyster, go for it" and then drove off.


----------



## Jack

1. Kimo - not sure if it'll make you smile but it made me smile. Was my uncles funeral on Friday (rip) and this is what song was on when he went behind the curtains 



2. Jinjoh_ninjoh - 
Roses are red. 
Bacon is red.
Poems are hard,
Bacon!
3. Juke_Fan - my face, looks like it has been in a blender after try to learn how to DE shave 
4. Bigoggy- i slept on the couch last night and cant look left with my stiff neck
5. Cookies - 
I like the girls who do
I like the girls who don't 
I hate the girls who say they will
And then they say they won't. 
But the girls that I like best of all
And I think you'll say I'm right 
Is the girl who says she never does
But looks as though she might. 
6. Pittsy - How much does it cost to play sports at Hogwarts???
A Quid each..... 
7. Farquhar - So, I was getting into my car today and this bloke says "Can you give me a lift?" I said "Sure, you look great, the worlds your oyster, go for it" and then drove off.
8. Jack - makes me smile everyday


----------



## bradleymarky

1. Kimo - not sure if it'll make you smile but it made me smile. Was my uncles funeral on Friday (rip) and this is what song was on when he went behind the curtains 



2. Jinjoh_ninjoh - 
Roses are red. 
Bacon is red.
Poems are hard,
Bacon!
3. Juke_Fan - my face, looks like it has been in a blender after try to learn how to DE shave 
4. Bigoggy- i slept on the couch last night and cant look left with my stiff neck
5. Cookies - 
I like the girls who do
I like the girls who don't 
I hate the girls who say they will
And then they say they won't. 
But the girls that I like best of all
And I think you'll say I'm right 
Is the girl who says she never does
But looks as though she might. 
6. Pittsy - How much does it cost to play sports at Hogwarts???
A Quid each..... 
7. Farquhar - So, I was getting into my car today and this bloke says "Can you give me a lift?" I said "Sure, you look great, the worlds your oyster, go for it" and then drove off.
8. Jack - makes me smile everyday 
Wont be let me copy the piccy...sorry.
9. Bradleymarky. just finished work after 10 straight days and they asked me if i wanted to work tomorrow :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Jinjoh_ninjoh - 

gone on then send me you address ....


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

WHIZZER said:


> Jinjoh_ninjoh -
> 
> gone on then send me you address ....


Nice one mate  pm
Sent


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Just a quick question for everyone, it's not a detailing one but here goes
I'm going to need two new front tyres on my motor, at the minute I have falken ziex around and I've seen some Bridgestone potenza S001's what do people think of having 2 front tyres different to the
Back??
Cheers,
Sam


----------



## JordanRaven

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Just a quick question for everyone, it's not a detailing one but here goes
> I'm going to need two new front tyres on my motor, at the minute I have falken ziex around and I've seen some Bridgestone potenza S001's what do people think of having 2 front tyres different to the
> Back??
> Cheers,
> Sam


I think axles should match but not necessarily the whole car, mine all match and I get them rotated so they wear evenly and replace all of them together. That being said I have no issues running 2 pairs...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Just a quick question for everyone, it's not a detailing one but here goes
> I'm going to need two new front tyres on my motor, at the minute I have falken ziex around and I've seen some Bridgestone potenza S001's what do people think of having 2 front tyres different to the
> Back??
> Cheers,
> Sam


should be fine man but i would get them properly tracked after fitted


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Cheers guys  yeah I'm going to buy them online and then get them fitted at my local garage


----------



## J306TD

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Cheers guys  yeah I'm going to buy them online and then get them fitted at my local garage


Won't your local tyre place price match?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

J306TD said:


> Won't your local tyre place price match?


Good thinking!! I'll definitely give it a whirl haha


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all 

Nice start to the day so far.


----------



## WHIZZER

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Nice one mate  pm
> Sent


will go today - post a pic


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys


----------



## Jonnybbad

Morning all sitting in waiting for the postman to bring me some goodies today


----------



## J306TD

Jonnybbad said:


> Morning all sitting in waiting for the postman to bring me some goodies today


Oo photos Jonny. Bet your street will be last. As that's what I find


----------



## stumpy90

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Good thinking!! I'll definitely give it a whirl haha


Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease give buying them online a miss! 
If you go into your local tyre place they can offer recommendations that suit your needs, and you'll get a much better deal normally. 
It's frustrating when people bring their tyres in to us and we know full well that we could have done a much better deal bearing in mind as well, that if you don't get on with them you have no come back.
I'd normally try and fit the same tyres all round on my cars but it really doesn't make much difference if you don't. It's mainly to do with how much tread they have and what you're trying to get out of them.... ie more grip, even wear etc. 
The falkens are a great mid-range tyre for the money by the way, and most places can get them. If you need rough prices etc so you know you're not getting stitched up just give me a shout.


----------



## bradleymarky

My postman doesnt turn up till gone 2pm but hes pretty good, he leaves mail in the gas box (i gave him a key) if it doesnt fit through the letter box. Thats why he gets a bottle of whisky at xmas..


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

stumpy90 said:


> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease give buying them online a miss!
> 
> If you go into your local tyre place they can offer recommendations that suit your needs, and you'll get a much better deal normally.
> 
> It's frustrating when people bring their tyres in to us and we know full well that we could have done a much better deal bearing in mind as well, that if you don't get on with them you have no come back.
> 
> I'd normally try and fit the same tyres all round on my cars but it really doesn't make much difference if you don't. It's mainly to do with how much tread they have and what you're trying to get out of them.... ie more grip, even wear etc.
> 
> The falkens are a great mid-range tyre for the money by the way, and most places can get them. If you need rough prices etc so you know you're not getting stitched up just give me a shout.


Cheers for that mate  I will definitely go to my local garage to see first! Any recommendations on any we'll known garages? Ie: ATS, Halfords, kwik fit etc??
Cheers


----------



## Kimo

Don't get potenza, ducking awful tyres 

Uniroyal rain sport 3 are incredible and I've tried a lot of brands, about the only tyre I can get the power down with and incredible in the wet


----------



## Kimo

Don't get potenza, ducking awful tyres 

Uniroyal rain sport 3 are incredible and I've tried a lot of brands, about the only tyre I can get the power down with and incredible in the wet


----------



## stumpy90

Not really to be fair bud, ATS are very professional but charge accordingly!
My advice would be to have some sort of brand in mind based on your needs and make a couple of phone calls. 
The big boys are ok but do tend to push brands that they've been asked to try and sell where as an independent would normally give you an unbiased opinion and normally have a bit of movement on their prices. 

By the way if you've got 205/50R17 on your car (I may well be wrong) you should be looking around £85-£90 all inc for something like Falkens.


----------



## stumpy90

Kimo said:


> Don't get potenza, ducking awful tyres
> 
> Uniroyal rain sport 3 are incredible and I've tried a lot of brands, about the only tyre I can get the power down with and incredible in the wet





Kimo said:


> Don't get potenza, ducking awful tyres
> 
> Uniroyal rain sport 3 are incredible and I've tried a lot of brands, about the only tyre I can get the power down with and incredible in the wet


You can say that again


----------



## Kimo

stumpy90 said:


> You can say that again


Sssssh


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I've got 225/40/R18's on pal


----------



## stumpy90

They work out to the same price.. 

Give the Vredestein Vorti a look too (that's what I run on my Octavia VRS) £90 each ish... brilliant tyre IMO

But like Kimo says... I'm not a fan of the Bridgestones either.


----------



## stumpy90

Vredestein Ultrac Vorti
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/66057/vredestein-ultrac-vorti

A very underated tyre IMO


----------



## Jonnybbad

1 package down 1 to go


----------



## sonny

stumpy90 said:


> Not really to be fair bud, ATS are very professional but charge accordingly!
> .


Currently an offer on Groupon, £25 for £50 worth of vouchers!


----------



## matt-rudd

Jonnybbad said:


> 1 package down 1 to go
> View attachment 42125


:O very nice


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

stumpy90 said:


> They work out to the same price..
> 
> Give the Vredestein Vorti a look too (that's what I run on my Octavia VRS) £90 each ish... brilliant tyre IMO
> 
> But like Kimo says... I'm not a fan of the Bridgestones either.


What about uniroyal rain sport 3's?


----------



## stumpy90

£81.00 INC VAT if someone came here for them :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

That's quite pricey for rainsport lol

Normally they're around the price of a budget 

Mine were like £45 each -.-


----------



## Sicskate

Where was that from??


----------



## stumpy90

Kimo said:


> That's quite pricey for rainsport lol
> 
> Normally they're around the price of a budget
> 
> Mine were like £45 each -.-


I bet they weren't 225/40r18's though were they!

I'm guessing yours were more like 195/55r15?


----------



## J306TD

I have Goodyear Eagle F1 AS2. Very good tyres never lost any grip even in all the recent rain


----------



## Kimo

stumpy90 said:


> i bet they weren't 225/40r18's though were they!
> 
> I'm guessing yours were more like 195/55r15?


205/45/16


----------



## stumpy90

Blimey!!! You got a bl00dy good deal there! They cost me £42.95+ vat from Uniroyal :-/


----------



## Kimo

stumpy90 said:


> Blimey!!! You got a bl00dy good deal there! They cost me £42.95+ vat from Uniroyal :-/


It's not what you know


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

stumpy90 said:


> £81.00 INC VAT if someone came here for them :thumb:


£61 for the tyre I could get them, how much do garages normally charge to fit and balance.


----------



## Kimo

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> £61 for the tyre I could get them, how much do garages normally charge to fit and balance.


£15 ish per corner maybe??


----------



## stumpy90

Yeah that's pretty much the going rate at most places.


----------



## tightlines

Evening people only had chance to pop in here to have a quick look due to work, just finished now for 10 days so in the pub for a beer or two then crispy chilli chicken take away.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I'll just leave this here it's very nearly ready


----------



## tightlines

morning all


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

I havent smoked for 8 months


----------



## J306TD

bradleymarky said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I havent smoked for 8 months


Congratulations Mark. Now what detailing products are your going to buy?


----------



## bradleymarky

J306TD said:


> Congratulations Mark. Now what detailing products are your going to buy?


Not too much at the moment mate, i`m trying to get down to what i need and will use. Impulse buying is whats eating all my extra money 
Car is getting a full correction tomorrow and going to try the C2V3 i have, getting a bit fed up with wax TBH. :doublesho


----------



## Clancy

Just broken down, brilliant


----------



## Kimo

I haven't ate junk food for 6 months, that's my record of the day :lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

giving up smoking is hard man but try and get some of nicotin mini things and keep sucking  thats what i did. 
im looking at doing a detailing course maybe the chemical guys on the 31st as they give you a certificate after 1 day..has anyone done it?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

WHIZZER said:


> will go today - post a pic


Look what arrived today! Thanks WHIZZER  hopefully when the weather's better I can get it on the car


----------



## Clancy

Well today has been crap, gone through a brake pad and melted the bloody piston in the caliper. And it's bank holiday so can't do nothing till Tuesday


----------



## Chicane

Surely you would get some warning in the form of a grinding noise before it got to that point?


----------



## Clancy

Chicane said:


> Surely you would get some warning in the form of a grinding noise before it got to that point?


For about 20 yards yeah, but it was bank holiday traffic going down a 19% incline that's nearly a mile long so I was pretty screwed

Pulled over as soon as I could near the bottom but somethings happened. Can still move the car but at least one caliper is half stuck on, because of where the car is a can't risk going back onto the road to test them any better incase I can't stop or block an a road

So getting recovered tomorrow, oddly the police where fine with me leaving the car in an escape lane for 2 days


----------



## Alfieharley1

OvEr_KiLL said:


> giving up smoking is hard man but try and get some of nicotin mini things and keep sucking  thats what i did.
> im looking at doing a detailing course maybe the chemical guys on the 31st as they give you a certificate after 1 day..has anyone done it?


I'm considering not this one but the next one when they do it. Really intrigued to hear what it is like  I would also have a long trip from leicester so got to make sure it is worth it


----------



## J306TD

We lost the dogs partner in crime last night. Last time we saw her was when we were in the garden cutting the grass. She spent 99% of her day out of her hutch and only went in when she wanted. Even out in the rain and snow. Went to take the dog for a walk and found her on the neighbours front garden. RIP Lohla


----------



## MDC250

J306TD said:


> We lost the dogs partner in crime last night. Last time we saw her was when we were in the garden cutting the grass. She spent 99% of her day out of her hutch and only went in when she wanted. Even out in the rain and snow. Went to take the dog for a walk and found her on the neighbours front garden. RIP Lohla


Sorry to read your post/news, I bet Lohla let your dog know their place when necessary. Hopefully she had a long and happy life, certainly looks happy on that pic


----------



## J306TD

MDC250 said:


> Sorry to read your post/news, I bet Lohla let your dog know their place when necessary. Hopefully she had a long and happy life, certainly looks happy on that pic


She grew up with dogs so was used to them. Same for Ruby as Lohla has always been there. She was 7 or 8 her sight had gone in one eye and deteriorating in the other. But perfectly fine besides that


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Taking the kids to Ponderosa today, the Wife went with a school trip and said it was really good. £15 for a family ticket sounds like a bargain and only 10 minutes away.


----------



## Jack

Did you enjoy it Bradley


----------



## Spinonit

Well, this is a bit late in this thread, but I wanted to post why I think DW is the best forum in the world.

Basically, because it has (or will very soon) completely change my life in a very real way.

Since joining this forum, I've become astounded by the sheer levels of interaction compared to many other forums. It's almost like a Kevin Costner quote from that film: "If you post it, they will answer...". But, that's not the real reason I'm posting this.

After joining the forum, I started using some more specialist products that were discussed on this forum & techniques (i.e. not from Halfords) and not a decorating sponge & bucket of fairly liquid water. It was also because of the adverts that appear at the top of the webpages (so this shows they do work!!).

One of these products & adverts led me to the manufacturer's website where I spotted an opportunity. That was last July and in July this year, my early thought s of 'nah, I couldn't possibly do that' will translate into me starting my own business. No, it's not a detailing business.....:buffer:, but it is related.

The product was *Tardis*, the website *Autosmart's* and my business.....I'll be the new *franchisee *for the *Colchester* territory in *Essex*!

This forum has helped me to achieve a lifelong dream of being my own boss, but it has also rescued me from office-life drudgery (I don't think I was made to work in an office) and shown me an amazing opportunity that I plan on turning into a massive success.

*So, thank you DW, you are the greatest forum in the world - PERIOD!* :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Good luck fella:thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

Spinonit said:


> Well, this is a bit late in this thread, but I wanted to post why I think DW is the best forum in the world.
> 
> Basically, because it has (or will very soon) completely change my life in a very real way.
> 
> Since joining this forum, I've become astounded by the sheer levels of interaction compared to many other forums. It's almost like a Kevin Costner quote from that film: "If you post it, they will answer...". But, that's not the real reason I'm posting this.
> 
> After joining the forum, I started using some more specialist products that were discussed on this forum & techniques (i.e. not from Halfords) and not a decorating sponge & bucket of fairly liquid water. It was also because of the adverts that appear at the top of the webpages (so this shows they do work!!).
> 
> One of these products & adverts led me to the manufacturer's website where I spotted an opportunity. That was last July and in July this year, my early thought s of 'nah, I couldn't possibly do that' will translate into me starting my own business. No, it's not a detailing business.....:buffer:, but it is related.
> 
> The product was *Tardis*, the website *Autosmart's* and my business.....I'll be the new *franchisee *for the *Colchester* territory in *Essex*!
> 
> This forum has helped me to achieve a lifelong dream of being my own boss, but it has also rescued me from office-life drudgery (I don't think I was made to work in an office) and shown me an amazing opportunity that I plan on turning into a massive success.
> 
> *So, thank you DW, you are the greatest forum in the world - PERIOD!* :thumb:


Well I am in Harlow and now I know where the closest rep is  will have to get your contact details For future purchases!


----------



## tightlines

good luck


----------



## bradleymarky

Jack said:


> Did you enjoy it Bradley


It was fantastic mate. Loads more animals than i imagined, even had people walking around with snakes and owls you could hold.
It got really busy quickly due to the kids being off school. well worth the visit but a long way for you to come from my Fathers birth place..


----------



## Jack

Glad you enjoyed it. Yeah it's a bit far, but I have a 10 month old and planning a trip down south next year to visit a few places he will be old enough to enjoy, so might add it to the list.


----------



## WHIZZER

Good Luck with your Franchise


----------



## WHIZZER

So shall we do a giveaway .... I have some goodies


----------



## Pittsy

Oooh loverly uncle Whizzer:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all btw:wave:


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.
last day at work before the weekend off. B/day tomorrow but forecast is poor so will probably be stuck in.


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok Lets do a List of names -

1-Pittsy
2-Bradleymarkey
3
4
5
6
..


----------



## Kimo

Ok Lets do a List of names -

1-Pittsy
2-Bradleymarkey
3 - kimo
4
5
6


----------



## tightlines

1-Pittsy
2-Bradleymarkey
3 - kimo
4-tightlines
5
6


----------



## danwel

1-Pittsy
2-Bradleymarkey
3 - kimo
4-tightlines
5 - Danwel
6


----------



## tightlines

morning all


----------



## Jonnybbad

Add me plz been a bit quiet lately


----------



## tightlines

1-Pittsy
2-Bradleymarkey
3 - kimo
4-tightlines
5 - Danwel
6-jonneyybbad


----------



## Jack

1-Pittsy
2-Bradleymarkey
3 - kimo
4-tightlines
5 - Danwel
6-jonneyybbad
7- Jack :wave:


----------



## J306TD

1-Pittsy
2-Bradleymarkey
3 - kimo
4-tightlines
5 - Danwel
6-jonneyybbad
7- Jack :wave:
8 - J306TD


----------



## muzzer

Can someone add me as number 9 please, only just woken up(long week of lates and dealing with the nhs and social services).

Spinonit - that is one of the best posts i've seen in a long while and is precisely the reason i started this thread, although to he fair your post trumps everyone elses. Good luck with your franchise fella and keep us posted as to how things go :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

1-Pittsy
2-Bradleymarkey
3 - kimo
4-tightlines
5 - Danwel
6-jonneyybbad
7- Jack :wave:
8 - J306TD
9 - Muzzer42


----------



## Zolasbackheel

1-Pittsy
2-Bradleymarkey
3 - kimo
4-tightlines
5 - Danwel
6-jonneyybbad
7- Jack 
8 - J306TD
9 - Muzzer42
10 - Zolasbackheel


----------



## Alfieharley1

Pittsy
2-Bradleymarkey
3 - kimo
4-tightlines
5 - Danwel
6-jonneyybbad
7- Jack 
8 - J306TD
9 - Muzzer42
10 - Zolasbackheel
11 - Alfieharley1


----------



## stumpy90

Everyone put their name down for the polo shirt yet?


----------



## polac5397

1-Pittsy
2-Bradleymarkey
3 - kimo
4-tightlines
5 - Danwel
6-jonneyybbad
7- Jack 
8 - J306TD
9 - Muzzer42
10 - Zolasbackheel 
11 - polac5397


----------



## Pittsy

stumpy90 said:


> Everyone put their name down for the polo shirt yet?


Nope, we would get killed if I bought anything else this month


----------



## WHIZZER

1-Pittsy -
2-Bradleymarkey 
3 - kimo
4-tightlines
5 - Danwel
6-jonneyybbad
7- Jack 
8 - J306TD
9 - Muzzer42
10 - Zolasbackheel 
11 - polac5397

Ok That's it all the above send me your address !!!!!


----------



## Pittsy

All of us?


----------



## 20vKarlos

1- Pittsy
2- Bradleymarkey
3 - kimo
4 - tightlines
5 - Danwel
6 - jonneyybbad
7 - Jack 
8 - J306TD
9 - Muzzer42
10 - Zolasbackheel
11 - Alfieharley1
12 - polac5397
13 - 20vKarlos (un-lucky number 13 :lol: )


----------



## 20vKarlos

WHIZZER said:


> 1-Pittsy -
> 2-Bradleymarkey
> 3 - kimo
> 4-tightlines
> 5 - Danwel
> 6-jonneyybbad
> 7- Jack
> 8 - J306TD
> 9 - Muzzer42
> 10 - Zolasbackheel
> 11 - polac5397
> 
> Ok That's it all the above send me your address !!!!!


   I missed out  

:lol: like I need more stuff!


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> 1-Pittsy -
> 2-Bradleymarkey
> 3 - kimo
> 4-tightlines
> 5 - Danwel
> 6-jonneyybbad
> 7- Jack
> 8 - J306TD
> 9 - Muzzer42
> 10 - Zolasbackheel
> 11 - polac5397
> 
> Ok That's it all the above send me your address !!!!!


:doublesho

Very generous of you Uncle Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven

20vKarlos said:


> I missed out


You called it with the unlucky :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

1-Pittsy -
2-Bradleymarkey sent
3 - kimo
4-tightlines
5 - Danwel
6-jonneyybbad
7- Jack 
8 - J306TD
9 - Muzzer42
10 - Zolasbackheel 
11 - polac5397

Ok That's it all the above send me your address !!!!!

Reserves 
12 - Alfieharley1
13 - 20vKarlos (un-lucky number 13 )


----------



## J306TD

stumpy90 said:


> Everyone put their name down for the polo shirt yet?


I have. Hopefully we can work something out with the sponsors / manufacturers too.


----------



## Kimo

stumpy90 said:


> Everyone put their name down for the polo shirt yet?


Not too keen on loads of brand names tbh

Wouldn't mind just a plain one tho


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> All of us?


yep all of the 11 ! :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> 1-Pittsy -
> 2-Bradleymarkey
> 3 - kimo
> 4-tightlines
> 5 - Danwel
> 6-jonneyybbad
> 7- Jack
> 8 - J306TD
> 9 - Muzzer42
> 10 - Zolasbackheel
> 11 - polac5397
> 
> Ok That's it all the above send me your address !!!!!


Wow very kind of you Mr Whizzer. PM sent


----------



## bradleymarky

Kimo said:


> Not too keen on loads of brand names tbh
> 
> Wouldn't mind just a plain one tho


I think it is just a plain one with Detailing world logo on front.


----------



## Kimo

bradleymarky said:


> I think it is just a plain one with Detailing world logo on front.


Oh right

May get one but I'll wait and see how people's fit

Forever buying what size I should be and it coming and being tiny or like a dress :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

1-Pittsy - sent
2-Bradleymarkey sent
3 - kimo sent
4-tightlines sent
5 - Danwelsent
6-jonneyybbad sent
7- Jack sent
8 - J306TD sent
9 - Muzzer42 sent
10 - Zolasbackheel sent
11 - polac5397

Ok That's it all the above send me your address !!!!!

Reserves 
12 - Alfieharley1
13 - 20vKarlos (un-lucky number 13 )


----------



## Pittsy

Sent my gubbins, thank you very much whizzer


----------



## J306TD

Kimo said:


> Oh right
> 
> May get one but I'll wait and see how people's fit
> 
> Forever buying what size I should be and it coming and being tiny or like a dress


Haha. I know what you mean. I have that trouble with arms


----------



## muzzer

Sent my details WHIZZER :thumb:


----------



## Jack

Very generous of you Wizzer, pm on it's way.


----------



## tightlines

pm sent thank you


----------



## Zolasbackheel

PM sent - Thank you very much.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

bah! never win anything on here


----------



## Jonnybbad

details sent whizzer thanks very much


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Morning 4 am start for me today


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve got the wekeend off but still cant sleep past 5am. Its my Birthday today.....21 again !!!!


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve got the wekeend off but still cant sleep past 5am. Its my Birthday today.....21 again !!!!


Happy Birthday fella


----------



## Pittsy

Happy birthday mate:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

happy B-Day bud. Already been at work for a hour this Morning  finish at 1:50pm however so not to bad


----------



## Bigoggy

Happy bday mate :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve got the wekeend off but still cant sleep past 5am. Its my Birthday today.....21 again !!!!


I know that feeling happy birthday let the celebration start early


----------



## bradleymarky

Thanks guys. Still trawling through all the sellers deciding what i want to buy. I`ve got the britemax shampoo that i want to try and my new favourite C2V3. I always ask for money for my birthday so i can buy what i want, that stops me looking ungrateful when i open presents and find slippers !!

Almost forgot....i need some blue 3m tape..


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, happy birthday mate


----------



## J306TD

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve got the wekeend off but still cant sleep past 5am. Its my Birthday today.....21 again !!!!


Happy Birthday Mark. Have a good day


----------



## Zolasbackheel

Happy Birthday mate!!


----------



## tightlines

Just had a parcel arrive thank you very much whizzer


----------



## bradleymarky

Bought......

G3 Mitt
Gtechniq C2V3 500ML
3M tape
Britemax shampoo.

My Wife went to the shop to buy a lottery ticket for tonight so i asked to get me a scratchcard and i won a tenner


----------



## tightlines

sounds like your having a good birthday


----------



## muzzer

This was my little pressie from Uncle Whizzer, much appreciated thanks :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

muzzer42 said:


> This was my little pressie from Uncle Whizzer, much appreciated thanks :thumb:


And a Sky remote, wicked


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Hi all,
Well today has been a pricey day, if you remember not long back I was asking about tyres and which ones to buy,
Well today I went to Costco and ended up buying 2 x Michelin PilotSport 3s for £200 inc vat & fitting etc!


----------



## Kimo

Been playing cricket all day

Got cheated big time but that's life I guess


----------



## Tsubodai

Lee Selby is dismantling Gradovich; looks a mismatch considering Gradovich has the IBF belt.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve got the wekeend off but still cant sleep past 5am. Its my Birthday today.....21 again !!!!


happy birthday man... just make sure you get laid


----------



## muzzer

700 pages!!


----------



## Tsubodai

OvEr_KiLL said:


> happy birthday man... just make sure you get laid


Think he's married mate.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Tsubodai said:


> Think he's married mate.


so what lol the same applies..


----------



## Tsubodai

OvEr_KiLL said:


> so what lol the same applies..


Just the tired old "married man doesn't get any" joke mate


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Tsubodai said:


> Just the tired old "married man doesn't get any" joke mate


ohh hehe get ya now


----------



## tightlines

morning all


----------



## Jonnybbad

Morning all bloody raining here typical


----------



## Pittsy

Morning, rain here too...
You know what that means... 





Shopping


----------



## Jonnybbad

Well got me out of cutting the grass lol but means house work grrrrr can't win either way


----------



## muzzer

Pittsy said:


> Morning, rain here too...
> You know what that means...
> 
> Shopping


you poor poor man


----------



## Juke_Fan

Pittsy said:


> Morning, rain here too...
> You know what that means...
> 
> Shopping


Same here mate


----------



## bradleymarky

Pittsy said:


> Morning, rain here too...
> You know what that means...
> 
> Shopping


Same here. [email protected] followed by sanding the small bedroom walls so she can paint later.


----------



## bradleymarky

Heat wave forecast to start on Wednesday, supposed to be 28c on Saturday :doublesho


----------



## danwel

Jonnybbad said:


> Well got me out of cutting the grass lol but means house work grrrrr can't win either way


I cut mine, then edged the garden and cut out a section of grass for a flower bed. Not my choice but SWMBO had spoken


----------



## Kimo

Boxing, car meet then heading to see mr Dooka

Busy day yet again -.-


----------



## Jonnybbad

bradleymarky said:


> Heat wave forecast to start on Wednesday, supposed to be 28c on Saturday :doublesho


Perfect weather for pvs on sunday


----------



## Kimo

Jonnybbad said:


> Perfect weather for pvs on sunday


I always get sun burnt at pvs :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Yeah usaully my bald head ends up looking like a swanvester


----------



## Bigoggy

Morning peoples. What website has the best deals on tyres ? Looking on the rainsport 3 u said kimo as i cant get any power down in the wet and car is being mapped on tuesday. Found them 245 45 18 100y for £90 delivered on jungle tyres


----------



## Jonnybbad

I found tyre traders were very reasonable


----------



## Bigoggy

Thanks mate just had a look they are £90 on there too


----------



## Jonnybbad

Camskill is another


----------



## Bigoggy

Thanks mate they are same price. I can get the goodyear eagle f1 for £112.50 each fitted so might go for them


----------



## Clancy

Try asda tyres, have some good deals sometimes


----------



## Bigoggy

Yea i found the eagle f1 tyres on there £250 for 2 fitted and mum gets 10% asda discount so £225 aint bad for 2 fitted


----------



## Kimo

Bigoggy said:


> Morning peoples. What website has the best deals on tyres ? Looking on the rainsport 3 u said kimo as i cant get any power down in the wet and car is being mapped on tuesday. Found them 245 45 18 100y for £90 delivered on jungle tyres


Best thing you'll do 

My garage run them on their 450bhp Renault 5 and 400bhp golf gti

Try camskill and black circles but also try independent garages as some were matching online prices inc fitting


----------



## footfistart

You could also try tyre leader I have found them cheaper than camskill. They also do price including fitting just got to select your garage.


----------



## Pittsy

One good thing about the rain I guess:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Morning Peeps
Nice beads Pittsy


----------



## Jonnybbad

It's ready


----------



## Jack

What are the properties of it Johnny


----------



## Jonnybbad

It gives great flake pop and excellent gloss which it does in spades with a lovely raspberry scent


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.


----------



## Kimo

Thanks whizz


----------



## tightlines

Morning all first day back in after ten days off first job will be done by 330 ish then the boss says can you be in another job for 7 pm looks like I'm not home until tomorrow not worth going home in between jobs


----------



## Kimo

Not doing too well, be working 7 days a week for the next couple months

Body aches all over from combined cricket and boxing

Just want to lay in bed all day :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all :wave:


----------



## danwel

Morning all, I'm enjoying week number 3 off work! Sun is out, kids back at school....all is well in the world. Might even give car a quick clean later too


----------



## 20vKarlos

Morning peeps! 

Just had a week off and I've been rather busy, up late and getting stuff done... This morning was a shock to the system when I got up! My eyes already want to shut and I just want to go back to bed!


----------



## JordanRaven

Morning :wave:

4 day week this week, then off for 17 days! 3 day stag do and then currently have 2 corrections planned and maybe an additional 3! Hopefully getting a new car in that time too


----------



## WHIZZER

prizes all sent - I see some of you have them hope they are all ok


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> prizes all sent - I see some of you have them hope they are all ok


I think i must be the last person in the world to get post round my way


----------



## Clancy

My god I forgot how tiring moving house is, weekend has absolutely killed me 

Got today and tomorrow off but I'm bored already, only stuff left to unpack is the misses


----------



## bradleymarky

Pittsy said:


> I think i must be the last person in the world to get post round my way


My postman doesnt turn up till after 2pm every day, hes too busy talking to everybody he sees.


----------



## danwel

bradleymarky said:


> My postman doesnt turn up till after 2pm every day, hes too busy talking to everybody he sees.


our postman is same but he was early today


----------



## 20vKarlos

Clancy said:


> My god I forgot how tiring moving house is, weekend has absolutely killed me
> 
> Got today and tomorrow off but I'm bored already, *only stuff left to unpack is the misses*


I love that you've left her packed until everything else was done! Nagging women! :lol::lol:


----------



## JordanRaven

danwel said:


> our postman is same but he was early today


The postman by me comes to our house first as usually it means 75% of his bag is empty :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all :wave:


----------



## tightlines

Morning Pitts, morning all


----------



## Jack

Morning all


----------



## Zolasbackheel

Had a little present arrive today thanks to Whizzer!! Lets hope the weather picks up a bit to give it a try.

Thanks again!


----------



## sonny

Morning all, its an extremely dull day in Guildford!


----------



## Oli1983uk

afternoon all, want a break in this weather to clean my car.


----------



## J306TD

Hi all. Sorry for not being around last few days been busy at work and tired when I got home


----------



## tightlines

morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning all:wave:


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all!


----------



## VAG-hag

Morning


----------



## J306TD

Morning all


----------



## polac5397

morning


----------



## dale15

Nice one


----------



## WHIZZER

Morning ..... now have I found anything else I can giveaway !!!let me go look


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> Morning ..... now have I found anything else I can giveaway !!!let me go look


You can't have much left now Whizzer


----------



## Farquhar

*waits


----------



## WHIZZER

J306TD said:


> You can't have much left now Whizzer


You would be surprised !!!! :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Think I'm gonna have to stop this being healthy and hitting gym every day thing

Never felt so achy in my life :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Kimo said:


> Think I'm gonna have to stop this being healthy and hitting gym every day thing
> 
> Never felt so achy in my life :lol:


Snap Kimo!

I'm still aching from Monday's session! :thumb:

I'm going pretty hard at the gym at the moment as I've only got 4 weeks until I get married!


----------



## 20vKarlos

WHIZZER said:


> Morning ..... now have I found anything else I can giveaway !!!let me go look


Whizzer! Count me in, although I may not get another chance to post until this evening :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Morning


----------



## sonny

Morning all, what is this gym you speak of?


----------



## Jack

My little prize from the other day hasn't turned up yet, postman better get a move on. Enjoying a nice wee day off


----------



## danwel

Jack said:


> My little prize from the other day hasn't turned up yet, postman better get a move on. Enjoying a nice wee day off


same here mate but my postman doesn't do mornings!!!


----------



## WHIZZER

All sent at the same time so hopefully will be with u soon ! I cant control the Post office :-(


----------



## danwel

WHIZZER said:


> All sent at the same time so hopefully will be with u soon ! I cant control the Post office :-(


you've just shattered my illusions Whizzer as i thought you could control EVERYTHING mate


----------



## danwel

Just literally arrived, I'm actually after a new interior dressing so perfect timing


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

i might win something this time whizzer? hehe
hey everyone


----------



## Jonnybbad

Nice little prezzie arrived today thank you kind sir


----------



## Pittsy

Look what turned up today, cheers whizzer


----------



## tightlines

Morning


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all. Finished at 8 last night and back on at 5.55 today.... bloody knackered.


----------



## Sicskate

bradleymarky said:


> Morning all. Finished at 8 last night and back on at 5.55 today.... bloody knackered.


That's mental!!

I finished at 4:30 yesterday and back at 7 today... I'm knackered too


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys. Worst shift I did was 7.30am - 10pm. Then back in at 6am


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, don't talk to me about working silly hours


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Morning all, don't talk to me about working silly hours


Silly hours


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> Morning all, don't talk to me about working silly hours


Silly hours at work pmsl


----------



## JordanRaven

Kimo said:


> Silly hours


:lol:


----------



## dendass

Right as some of you have seen I won a shed load of goodies from G3. I am willing to spread the love.
Few things - 
My thoughts are to put together a box of goodies that we pass around between us. The rule being that if you use something you replace it with something from your collection. Likewise, you can take something out of the box, but you have to add back in. You use the box, then you post it onto the next person.

If anybody has any empty sample bottles they want to send me to start this that would be great.
If anybody has any samples they want to send to start the box off then again fantastic.

I think this makes sense - obviously it relies on trust! I will start to put this together over the next few weeks, and I will start a new thread for it!


----------



## J306TD

dendass said:


> Right as some of you have seen I won a shed load of goodies from G3. I am willing to spread the love.
> Few things -
> My thoughts are to put together a box of goodies that we pass around between us. The rule being that if you use something you replace it with something from your collection. Likewise, you can take something out of the box, but you have to add back in. You use the box, then you post it onto the next person.
> 
> If anybody has any empty sample bottles they want to send me to start this that would be great.
> If anybody has any samples they want to send to start the box off then again fantastic.
> 
> I think this makes sense - obviously it relies on trust! I will start to put this together over the next few weeks, and I will start a new thread for it!


Wow I like this idea. Sounds great fun. I binned all my empty bottles at the weekend. I also have plenty of samples.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I will have a look I'm sure I've got a few sample bottles and a few sample I could add aswell


----------



## dendass

Great - I think it has to be sample bottles just to keep postage costs down! Just think it will be a cool way to try different things out - I have a bottle of chemical guys air freshner its awesome stuff but it will take me years to get through it and I would love to try others but cant justify buying another and im sure its the same for others!


----------



## Jack

Turned up today, thanks Whizzer


----------



## bradleymarky

This came yesterday but i didnt get in until late.

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150604_160404_zpswgjy4lez.jpg.html]
Thanks uncle Whizzer 
Also bought a few goodies with my b/day money.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150604_160332_zpssn3z5bhy.jpg.html]


----------



## Kimo

Glass waxx looks like an interesting product


----------



## bradleymarky

Sicskate said:


> That's mental!!
> 
> I finished at 4:30 yesterday and back at 7 today... I'm knackered too


They tried to get me to start at 0447 but i told them to naff off. bus drivers can start a new shift 8 hours 30 minutes after they have finished the last one which is pathetic, driving a 10 tonne bus half asleep is not a good idea.:devil:


----------



## bradleymarky

Kimo said:


> Glass waxx looks like an interesting product


It does indeed :wave:
Thats the first time i have been able to read the instructions  think i may need glasses soon..


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

ive just poured the remaining contents of my simoniz bug shifter down the sink, washed it out and filled it with af citrus power as i recently found out on here that bug shifter removes the wax even after getting an email back from them saying it will not remove it! and also becuase the litre bottle of citrus power is too big for under the seat


----------



## Kimo

bradleymarky said:


> It does indeed :wave:
> Thats the first time i have been able to read the instructions  think i may need glasses soon..


Bearswaxfactory are the next street to my work, may pop and get some if you post up how you find it


----------



## bradleymarky

Kimo said:


> Bearswaxfactory are the next street to my work, may pop and get some if you post up how you find it


Will do, working this weekend so may be after that.


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning.....


----------



## tightlines

Morning bradleymarky,morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning eeveryon, :wave:


----------



## Sicskate

Friday at last


----------



## J306TD

Hello


----------



## Kimo

Friday ... Oh wait I'm working the weekend

Stoopid car shows


----------



## Kimo

Friday ... Oh wait I'm working the weekend

Stoopid car shows


----------



## Pittsy

At least its something that mmightbe fun kimo


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> At least its something that mmightbe fun kimo


Just hope it's sunny do the females wear short clothes tbh


----------



## Jonnybbad

Kimo said:


> Friday ... Oh wait I'm working the weekend
> 
> Stoopid car shows


You love it don't forget my grill


----------



## muzzer

Apologies for not being around much at the moment, mum's health is deteriorating quite quickly and we've been trying to get her into a care home, fighting to overturn the decision that she has to fund her own care - even though she is full nursing care - and generally trying to tie up what we can and can't do legally regarding her estate. 
We now have her in a half decent care home, the decision to make her self fund has been reviewed and changed to full funding and we've discovered a few things about her solicitor that are to say the least, dubious. Hopefully she will adjust to the home quickly and i can get back to all things car cleanliness but i am watching even if i dont post as much.

Normal service will be resumed shortly i hope


----------



## rottenapple

muzzer42 said:


> Apologies for not being around much at the moment, mum's health is deteriorating quite quickly and we've been trying to get her into a care home, fighting to overturn the decision that she has to fund her own care - even though she is full nursing care - and generally trying to tie up what we can and can't do legally regarding her estate.
> We now have her in a half decent care home, the decision to make her self fund has been reviewed and changed to full funding and we've discovered a few things about her solicitor that are to say the least, dubious. Hopefully she will adjust to the home quickly and i can get back to all things car cleanliness but i am watching even if i dont post as much.
> 
> Normal service will be resumed shortly i hope


Hope you get her settled and sorted can't be easy seeing your mum struggling 👍and aren't all solicitors a little dubious lol 😉


----------



## muzzer

rottenapple said:


> Hope you get her settled and sorted can't be easy seeing your mum struggling 👍and aren't all solicitors a little dubious lol 😉


It isn't easy but she's been ill as such for nigh on 30 years, her health has just gone downhill in the last 3 years.

Well this one certainly seems to be a little dubious to say the least, he was caught up in a case involving two finacial advisors, father and son, who when the father retired stole his client list from his previous employers and enlisted the help of this particular solicitor to recommend people to his new firm.
Cost him and his dad rather a lot of money on top of which, he only recently completed his Diploma in financial management.

It just gets better by the minute as th solicitor recommended this....person....to us and i wondered why i knew his name and why he was insistent he had access to mums account numbers that her bonds were in.

He got short shrift on that one and moved on.


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all:wave:


----------



## muzzer

Morning pittsy


----------



## Farquhar

Morning...


----------



## 5kinner

Morning all! Finally get chance to wash the motor today, been on holiday for 2 weeks then had a minor op. It's so dirty bless


----------



## Pittsy

Morning muzzer, got the usual wait until 9 before I get the pressure washer out


----------



## danwel

Morning all, only 2 more mins pittsy lol


----------



## J306TD

Morning all. Got the hallway to paint today. Did all the prep work last night. Eg fill the holes, full sand with a damp wipe after. Masking tape over doors and skirting. Also the rad has come off inc the brackets


----------



## tightlines

Afternoon all got another hour in work then home, may have time to throw some water over the car later


----------



## J306TD

Few all done. 2 coats of paint and everything back to normal


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.


----------



## tightlines

Morning bradleymarkey, morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Yo:wave:


----------



## J306TD

Hi guys


----------



## Kimo

Busy weekend, a pulled quad and hamstring now another week of work. This ain't gonna end well


----------



## danwel

Morning all, very tired this morning been up all night with chuffing dog as she's been crying all night which is unlike her!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Morning suffering today got burnt to a crisp at pvs yesterday


----------



## Kimo

Jonnybbad said:


> Morning suffering today got burnt to a crisp at pvs yesterday


:lol:

Got burnt playing cricket on sayurday then made it worse yesterday

So much for factor 50 -.-


----------



## Pittsy

Good evening everyone :wave:


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Good evening everyone :wave:


Hello


----------



## tightlines

hello


----------



## stumpy90

Blimey! This thread still going strong? 
Evening peeps!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

waa waa whats poppin?, everything on the rise not droppin!


----------



## bradleymarky

Just bought some wheel woolies with left over b/day money, i said i`d never buy them because of the price but i didnt know what else to buy. I do need an exterior plastic and rubber trim restorer but dont want C4.......


----------



## Kimo

bradleymarky said:


> Just bought some wheel woolies with left over b/day money, i said i`d never buy them because of the price but i didnt know what else to buy. I do need an exterior plastic and rubber trim restorer but dont want C4.......


Honestly the best thing you'll buy

One of my first 'expensive' accessories I got years ago and still going strong now


----------



## WHIZZER

Kimo said:


> Honestly the best thing you'll buy
> 
> One of my first 'expensive' accessories I got years ago and still going strong now


There are but I think the new incredibrush might give them a run for OUR money :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

WHIZZER said:


> There are but I think the new incredibrush might give them a run for OUR money :thumb:


Don't make me spend money whizz lol


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo said:


> Don't make me spend money whizz lol


There is always some new do dad or product to empty our wallets


----------



## muzzer

I bought a set of wheel woolies and they are an invaluable tool to have


----------



## Pittsy

I cant see me swapping my woolies, the angled one fits really well behind my spokes too...
Anything that makes the chore of wheel cleaning easier and quicker is a winner for me :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> I cant see me swapping my woolies, the angled one fits really well behind my spokes too...
> Anything that makes the chore of wheel cleaning easier and quicker is a winner for me :thumb:


I thought that until I saw the incredibrush ! they are developing a drying sleeve for it as well ! :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> I thought that until I saw the incredibrush ! they are developing a drying sleeve for it as well ! :thumb:


So a thing you pop over the top to dry the wheels???

Oh Nooooooooooooooo, that sounds good but i am seriously banned from buying anything after getting my new PW 

Luckily most places will deliver to my work address :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Pittsy said:


> So a thing you pop over the top to dry the wheels???
> 
> Oh Nooooooooooooooo, that sounds good but i am seriously banned from buying anything after getting my new PW
> 
> Luckily most places will deliver to my work address :lol:


Think he means a drying sleeve for the incredibrush mate


----------



## tightlines

Morning all


----------



## J306TD

Hello all


----------



## Mate

Thought id show of my new car 

Always wanted a BMW finally got one and gave her first proper wash!:argie:


----------



## Kimo

Gave my car a quick, well what turned into 3 hours, clean last night

What you reckon to this combo?


----------



## Scottland

WHIZZER said:


> I thought that until I saw the incredibrush ! they are developing a drying sleeve for it as well ! :thumb:


Holding out for this as well. Have enough brushes as it is though :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> So a thing you pop over the top to dry the wheels???
> 
> Oh Nooooooooooooooo, that sounds good but i am seriously banned from buying anything after getting my new PW
> 
> Luckily most places will deliver to my work address :lol:





muzzer42 said:


> Think he means a drying sleeve for the incredibrush mate


Yes is a sleeve that goes over the brush that you can use to dry off water spots etc on the wheels - from what I have heard you can also get replacements heads as well ! mines already ordered as the other halfs wheels are a mare to clean and this looks the perfect tool , push through slots etc pull back and ready for next the wheel woollies work this just looks like it will work better IMO


----------



## 5kinner

Incredibrush looks good! where is the best place to buy it ... and the cheapest?


----------



## WHIZZER

5kinner said:


> Incredibrush looks good! where is the best place to buy it ... and the cheapest?


I ordered mine at clean and shiny


----------



## Alfieharley1

those look brill! I was debating on the Microfibre Products or the Purple Monster. I think this has sold me the Microfibre porducts (apologies OCD On collections)


----------



## 5kinner

WHIZZER said:


> I ordered mine at clean and shiny


Thanks Whizzer! I have the mitt which is excellent!


----------



## Pittsy

Now that looks posh:argie:


----------



## bradleymarky

My wheel woolies havent even arrived yet and somebody brings out something different......i am depressed...


----------



## V9DPW

Having tried the Microfiber Madness Incredibrush last week, it will be my number 1 bit of kit for using on my wheels, so good! IMO better than wheel woolies (which i also own).


----------



## Kimo

Giveaway coming tonight, get you're guessing heads on


----------



## Wilco

17
Tuesday
Lionel Messi












Too soon? Lol


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Kimo said:


> Giveaway coming tonight, get you're guessing heads on


looking forward to this man  and hey everyone whats up


----------



## bradleymarky

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...4oPwCQ&usg=AFQjCNFS8vsM-Q9YRmAOyDy1GMYMQ_74TA

WHATS UP !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

OvEr_KiLL said:


> looking forward to this man  and hey everyone whats up


All good over here buddy  I was telling myself no waxstock but have actually decided to take the plunge and ordering my ticket Monday! 2nd year in a row. I just need to save some wonga now lol.


----------



## Kimo

What's everyone want? Picture and guess the weight kinda thing or a question one?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kimo said:


> What's everyone want? Picture and guess the weight kinda thing or a question one?


Your competition buddy  maybe a guess the weight


----------



## Pittsy

Hellooooooooo, just got back from work and waiting for my Shepherds pie:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo said:


> What's everyone want? Picture and guess the weight kinda thing or a question one?


How about guess your dinner? :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Just went out to fit my new rarb well what an epic fail that was bolts to tight no Room to drill the holes need 

Annoyed now I've gotta pay to have it fitted knowing I could do it myself


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Jonnybbad said:


> Just went out to fit my new rarb well what an epic fail that was bolts to tight no Room to drill the holes need
> 
> Annoyed now I've gotta pay to have it fitted knowing I could do it myself


was it a whiteline bro? because im waiting for them for my car to hit the uk as the diributor is out of stock for months now!


----------



## Jonnybbad

No bud I've got fed of waiting for a whiteline and with everyone saying they have no idea when they will be instock so opted for a tx autosport 1 not everyone's choice but looks a good bit of kit


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Jonnybbad said:


> No bud I've got fed of waiting for a whiteline and with everyone saying they have no idea when they will be instock so opted for a tx autosport 1 not everyone's choice but looks a good bit of kit


dont have one for my car  looks like il be waiting for the whiteline , they reckon anytime in july really


----------



## Jonnybbad

1 supplier say 4 weeks but all sold so would be at least 8 weeks after that I just couldn't wait any longer


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> How about guess your dinner? :thumb:


Go on then

This is a toughie but let's go for it lol


----------



## tightlines

crispy chilli chicken with boiled rice


----------



## Kimo

Sounds lovely that but no

Be surprised if someone gets it this week tbh


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm thinking - sweet potato mash , veg & chicken!


----------



## tightlines

it is nice lol.


----------



## Jack

I'm going to guess chicken and veg


----------



## bradleymarky

Marmite on toast.


----------



## Kimo

Nope

Though getting plenty of ideas for food next week lol


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

bacon beans and eggs


----------



## bradleymarky

Spam chips and egg.


----------



## J306TD

Get the BBQ out!! Burgers, sausages and a bit of chicken


----------



## m4rkymark

Steak and chips


----------



## Wilco

Steamed fish of some variety.


----------



## Kimo

It's a very hard one 

But giving the people what they want lol

If anyone gets a component then I will say


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

some kind of pasta with something


----------



## J306TD

Mash, peas and grilled chicken breast


----------



## tightlines

Haggis with stuff


----------



## Pittsy

Quinoa with some grilled lamb


----------



## J306TD

Guinea Fowl with purple carrots and Romanian Broccoli


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kimo said:


> It's a very hard one
> 
> But giving the people what they want lol
> 
> If anyone gets a component then I will say


Let's have a component then


----------



## bradleymarky

Cuscus. Chicken lips and grapes.


----------



## WHIZZER

Fish Fingers and Chips


----------



## muzzer

Beans on Toast


----------



## Alfieharley1

Omelette?


----------



## polac5397

Alfieharley1 said:


> Omelette?


2 egg method works best !!


----------



## Jack

Steak


----------



## Kimo

Seeing as it's pretty hard I'll mix it up a bit

I had something before gym, I had 3 things after gym 

So 4 things in total, 4 answers, 4 people who get one thing each will get the tie breaker question


----------



## bradleymarky

Cheese.
Eggs.
Tofu.
Banana.


----------



## Pittsy

Bananas


----------



## danwel

Kfc..


----------



## Alfieharley1

Okay so before - I'm thinking -

Protein shake 

After - potatoe / rice / pasta / sweet potatoe 
Turkey / chicken / beef / lamb 
green beans / broccoli

Going for gym fanatic food. Something in there must be atleast 1 thing lol


----------



## Kimo

Alfieharley1 said:


> Okay so before - I'm thinking -
> 
> Protein shake
> 
> After - potatoe / rice / pasta / sweet potatoe
> Turkey / chicken / beef / lamb
> green beans / broccoli
> 
> Going for gym fanatic food. Something in there must be atleast 1 thing lol


You've got the easy one


----------



## Kimo

bradleymarky said:


> Cheese.
> Eggs.
> Tofu.
> Banana.


Hmm, you've got an element but not what it made lol


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kimo said:


> You've got the easy one


So in other words I got the pre workout lol so I am
1/4 correct?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Okay so main meal 3 items -
Hmmm

Protein of some sort - Tuna /cod / fish of some type?
Carb of some sort - bread / toast 
Veg of some sort? - sweet corn?


----------



## bradleymarky

Museli


----------



## dendass

omelet? food of a champion.


----------



## Kimo

Let's be thinking more of 'light snacks' rather than big meals 

Later on in the day remember


----------



## tightlines

Carrot and coriander soup with tiger bread to dunk


----------



## bradleymarky

Scrambled eggs on toast with grated cheese.


----------



## rory1992

Rice cakes, cottage cheese, unsalted cashews and salad strange combo but healthy


----------



## Kimo

rory1992 said:


> Rice cakes, cottage cheese, unsalted cashews and salad strange combo but healthy


You can take a point too

Cottage cheese that's for

Rice cakes are very close but what topping


----------



## Kiashuma

2 stellas, 1 special brew, and a chicken pot noodle.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Kimo said:


> Rice cakes are very close but what topping


Nut butter (possibly peanut but maybe almond?)


----------



## rory1992

Low fat Greek yogurt


----------



## Kimo

Juke_Fan said:


> Nut butter (possibly peanut but maybe almond?)


Not on the thingy Ma bobs but I did indeed have some peanut butter

So I'll give you a point as no one would guess what the peanut butter was part of

Just the topping to guess now then you 4 can fight it out lol


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

rice cakes with hummus


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Tuna pasta bake, with added extras


----------



## stumpy90

shukto


----------



## Kimo

stumpy90 said:


> shukto


You wat


----------



## Alfieharley1

So we have defined

Protein shake

Rice cakes , peanut butter & ????


----------



## Kimo

Alfieharley1 said:


> So we have defined
> 
> Protein shake
> 
> Rice cakes , peanut butter & ????


No not rice cakes

Protein, peanut butter, cottage cheese and something else


----------



## stumpy90

Protein, peanut butter, cottage cheese and crackers?


----------



## Kimo

stumpy90 said:


> Protein, peanut butter, cottage cheese and crackers?


We need a topping tho


----------



## Jack

Tomato


----------



## Juke_Fan

Slice of avocado and a sprinkle of seeds


----------



## m4rkymark

banana?
apricot?
raisins?
almonds?


----------



## stumpy90

cucumber obvs


----------



## J306TD

Guacamole


----------



## Kimo

Never heard of half this stuff let alone ate it lol


----------



## Pittsy

Jalapeño?


----------



## Bigoggy

Pickle ?


----------



## rory1992

Pineapple, strawberries,blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, granola, honey, celery, apple, shrimp. Cheated and searched Google best things to eat with cottage cheese lol


----------



## dillinja999

marmite


----------



## tightlines

tuna?


----------



## Kimo

Nahhh


----------



## Alfieharley1

Pancake with the peanut butter?

I'm really unsure as to what else lol


----------



## bradleymarky

Pilchards
Sardines.


----------



## Kimo

On cracker bread?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kimo said:


> On cracker bread?


I have butter on my crackers , cheese , ham , tomatoes , onion?


----------



## bradleymarky

Kimo said:


> On cracker bread?


You havent lived 

Wait until you try dipping jelly tots in ketchup....


----------



## bradleymarky

The only thing i put on crackers is philadelphia..


----------



## Kimo

Let's hope someone picks a couple of things Sam said ...


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kimo said:


> Let's hope someone picks a couple of things Sam said ...


I'm on fire lol  so in theory I got 2 out of the 4  I'll be fair let someone else join in then see what the final 4 is lol

P.S I now don't think you are weird with your meals I did when I seen peanut butter and cottage cheese together lol


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

cracker with peanut butter and some kind of jam


----------



## Kimo

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm on fire lol  so in theory I got 2 out of the 4  I'll be fair let someone else join in then see what the final 4 is lol
> 
> P.S I now don't think you are weird with your meals I did when I seen peanut butter and cottage cheese together lol


Haha

Once not at the same time though, I stagger it -.-

And was peanut butter but I made it into a protein bar kinda thing but gathered no one would guess that so let PB count


----------



## m4rkymark

Spring onions


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kimo said:


> Haha
> 
> Once not at the same time though, I stagger it -.-
> 
> And was peanut butter but I made it into a protein bar kinda thing but gathered no one would guess that so let PB count


I think we should go just for the Tie Breaker now

Up at 4:30 in the morning


----------



## bradleymarky

I`m doing permanent lates form the 20th of this month, should be a lot easier. I do have to work 3 saturdays out of four as well as 2 sundays but i`ll give it a go.


----------



## dillinja999

radish


----------



## Kimo

No one got it yet?

Sam said 2 of the things, only need to choose the combination and we can reach round 2 lol


----------



## Pittsy

Cheese, ham and onion toastie?


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Cheese, ham and onion toastie?


2 things

You can have it though

Part 2 coming up...


----------



## Alfieharley1

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Morning :wave:


----------



## tightlines

morning pittsy,morning all


----------



## J306TD

Hello all


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all. plenty rain here..


----------



## tightlines

nice and sunny here, getting my cleaning arsenal out in half an hour


----------



## Pittsy

It's hosing down here


----------



## Jonnybbad

There was me planning a maintenance wash today weather will make its mind up


----------



## muzzer

Heaved it down here all night


----------



## Sicskate

Blue sky's and sunny here in Margate


----------



## bradleymarky

Just nipped down to iceland to get a few bits for my snap for work, they have.....
Kangaroos burgers
Crocodile burgers
Buffalo burgers
Boar burgers. Just picked up 2 kangaroo burgers to try


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

bradleymarky said:


> Just nipped down to iceland to get a few bits for my snap for work, they have.....
> Kangaroos burgers
> Crocodile burgers
> Buffalo burgers
> Boar burgers. Just picked up 2 kangaroo burgers to try


They will put a spring in your step 
(Awkward silence!)


----------



## bradleymarky

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> They will put a spring in your step
> (Awkward silence!)


:tumbleweed:

They seem to have good reviews


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I have had them and they are very nice, and cooked right they are lovely and juicy!


----------



## bradleymarky

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I have had them and they are very nice, and cooked right they are lovely and juicy!


Better not let the Wife turn the cooker on then..


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

bradleymarky said:


> Better not let the Wife turn the cooker on then..


Haha good thinking! I did mine on the BBQ! Delish!


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> Just nipped down to iceland to get a few bits for my snap for work, they have.....
> Kangaroos burgers
> Crocodile burgers
> Buffalo burgers
> Boar burgers. Just picked up 2 kangaroo burgers to try


Tried them all and they are all really nice, Mrs 42 wasn't so sure but last time we went there she was adamant we had to get more


----------



## bradleymarky

Just had them on a sesame seed bun and they were lovely, not a big burger fan but they were very tasty. A few spices in them which added to the flavour....Time to try the croc or boar next


----------



## J306TD

Morning all


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning j306 and everyone:wave:


----------



## Kimo

Ello.


----------



## tightlines

morning,


----------



## Kimo

Who's the 4 fighting over the little prize?


----------



## Pittsy

I had forgotten about that :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Got/had a busy weekend but it'll get sorted


----------



## Pittsy

Got a christening to go too this morning
Then out for lunch


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.

Just started raining again here, havent properly washed the car for 3 weeks due to weather and shifts...


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Got a christening to go too this morning
> Then out for lunch


I got boxing then cleaning my mates car up for him to take pics and sell

Last car I sorted for him sold on the first viewing so hopefully that happens again :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo said:


> I got boxing then cleaning my mates car up for him to take pics and sell
> 
> Last car I sorted for him sold on the first viewing so hopefully that happens again :lol:


It's well worth a few quid on a good clean... 
It's amazing the state of some cars you see for sale even in dealers


----------



## muzzer

Kimo said:


> I got boxing then cleaning my mates car up for him to take pics and sell
> 
> Last car I sorted for him sold on the first viewing so hopefully that happens again :lol:


I washed the FIL's car about two weeks ago and did the interior at the same time. It was probably worth £800 max due to its condition. They got 1k for it yesterday. Genuinely amazed.


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> I washed the FIL's car about two weeks ago and did the interior at the same time. It was probably worth £800 max due to its condition. They got 1k for it yesterday. Genuinely amazed.


Yup, just goes to show what a little bit of love can do

Apparently this ones been off the road a while and plenty of trees over their way so will be fun -.-

Won't be going too ott, just strip all the **** back, decontaminate it and give it an aio polish and nice coat of wax


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all :wave:


----------



## cossiecol

Morning? I haven't been to bed yet!


----------



## Kimo

5 days of work, a week off work then working every day up to waxstock


----------



## JordanRaven

Just starting to pack some stuff to go and do a correction on my mates sister's crossfire! Haven't seen it in person but apparently it is quite swirled and has quite a few marks on it, good thing it's soft top, less panels to work :lol:
plus my friend will be back from work in time to do interior and glass which I really don't like doing


----------



## 20vKarlos

JoranRaven said:


> Just starting to pack some stuff to go and do a correction on my mates sister's crossfire! Haven't seen it in person but apparently it is quite swirled and has quite a few marks on it, good thing it's soft top, less panels to work :lol:
> plus my friend will be back from work in time to do interior and glass which I really don't like doing


We need photos later!

I'm just about to head up to Bluewater to shop for Wedding Rings! 
Im hungover from the Stag Weekend and I'm not in the best way!

Add 20vKarlos on Instagram to follow me, I've not been that active recently, but you'll see how hanging I was at karting on Saturday! Today is worse!


----------



## JordanRaven

20vKarlos said:


> We need photos later!
> 
> I'm just about to head up to Bluewater to shop for Wedding Rings!
> Im hungover from the Stag Weekend and I'm not in the best way!
> 
> Add 20vKarlos on Instagram to follow me, I've not been that active recently, but you'll see how hanging I was at karting on Saturday! Today is worse!


They shall come, I have finished with the decontamination stages, the car wasn't that bad with them to be honest and there isn't much bodywork! The wheels weren't too bad but was told not to worry too much as they shall go for a refurb soonish!

Just having a tea break, been left alone at the house, will be alone until my friend returns about 9pm :doublesho 
whilst looking around the car seems to have quite a few defects, and the general swirls seem to be quite bad in places! I am not going for perfect at all though, just so it regains some of its shine 

Haha, I went on a stag the other weekend and we went in mud buggies, god I can imagine how bad karting was :lol:

I don't have Instagram, might get it later on


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve just bought some Poorboys natural shine dressing. smells a bit like marzipan/battenburg


----------



## Alfieharley1

I have just got more goodies of Auto Finesse delivered the Mrs is out so I'll get a picture 

Got 2 more deliveries coming in bound containing 5 more AF products  (I got one of the first 20 desires) picture inbound on detailing products what have you brought


----------



## Sicskate

Morning all 

10% flash sale at halfords at 12pm... Just incase?!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Just found out when I move bus garages they have changed my rest days so waxstock maybe not happening for me this year bit annoyed to say the least


----------



## bradleymarky

Jonnybbad said:


> Just found out when I move bus garages they have changed my rest days so waxstock maybe not happening for me this year bit annoyed to say the least


They normally have to honour days off that are less than 2 weeks away after a rota change.


----------



## Kimo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363343

Voting threads up lads 

Sexy ass polo on page one lol


----------



## Pittsy

My votes are in.... 
Some cracking looking motors there


----------



## muzzer

20vKarlos said:


> We need photos later!
> 
> I'm just about to head up to Bluewater to shop for Wedding Rings!
> Im hungover from the Stag Weekend and I'm not in the best way!
> 
> Add 20vKarlos on Instagram to follow me, I've not been that active recently, but you'll see how hanging I was at karting on Saturday! Today is worse!


You're going looking for wedding rings today? Don't you get married in like 2 weeks?
Got ours ages ago


----------



## Bigoggy

How are we all peeps. Just checking in. Been a little bizy lately. Got my promotion in work, broke up with my girlfriend due to arguing, moved back to parents house, got loan, payed car finance off, now have car for sale to get a mazda 3 mps next haha :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Bigoggy said:


> How are we all peeps. Just checking in. Been a little bizy lately. Got my promotion in work, broke up with my girlfriend due to arguing, moved back to parents house, got loan, payed car finance off, now have car for sale to get a mazda 3 mps next haha :thumb:


Sorry to hear that mate, hope all works out for you


----------



## Bigoggy

All is well mate i just cant wait to get myself a little pocket rocket hehe


----------



## Pittsy

Sorry to hear that big fella, onwards and upwards eh:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Yep too right pittsy mate. Extra few k a year to play around with and a different motor soon. Then look at getting my own place if things stay as they are,


----------



## Alfieharley1

Morning All -

Looking forward to the Deliveries today im hopeful I should be receiving 3-4  will upload pictures when arrived


----------



## dendass

Morning all! Work to sort out a group pension I run, then home to finish machine polishing and cleaning mates celica! And then package up the G3 bits for peeps on here to try and get them to new owners for the weekend!


----------



## Pittsy

Bigoggy said:


> Yep too right pittsy mate. Extra few k a year to play around with and a different motor soon. Then look at getting my own place if things stay as they are,


It aint easy fella but try and take the positives, time is a great healer as they say and so is loadsa beer 
If you need a shoulder and all that....


----------



## dendass

Mrs just phoned! Someone's driven into the back of her!  she's ok which is main thing!! I was thinking how clean the car looked this morning!!


----------



## bradleymarky

Saw my first Tesla yesterday as i was driving home., looks like a mismatch of other cars to be honest.
Not sure if i liked it or not after first view but i only saw it from the back/side angle.


----------



## tightlines

Morning all, not looked T this page for a few days off to work for a couple of hours this morning, then hopefully clean the car in between showers, got a MINI meet tomorrow could be going dirty looking at the clouds.
Also drop a Father's Day card at the old mans in the way home from work


----------



## Pittsy

Morning tight, Hello all :wave:


----------



## J306TD

Morning guys. Gone quiet on here recently


----------



## Alfieharley1

J306TD said:


> Morning guys. Gone quiet on here recently


I'm still sat next to my post box awaiting parcels I'm hopeful everything will be here today I think 3 more parcels then I'm done (realistic think I'll only get 2 of them but you never know)


----------



## Pittsy

Gonna get some bubble wrap today:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> Gonna get some bubble wrap today:thumb:


Moving house?


----------



## Pittsy

J306TD said:


> Moving house?


No oooh, nowt so exciting, got a little parcel to send, thought I had a load of bubble wrap saved but I think Mrs P has binned it


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.


----------



## danwel

Morning people


----------



## Kimo

ello, no Internet so off on a run

Wish me luck -.-


----------



## tightlines

Pittsy said:


> I had a load of bubble wrap saved but I think Mrs P has binned it


I have to hide my spare boxes and bubbles or they Go missing think mrs t does the same


----------



## muzzer

J306TD said:


> Morning guys. Gone quiet on here recently


In my case i have a lot going on away from detailing, so all my energy is heing directed at the various things that are demanding my time. Some will be resolved quite quickly, others will take a long time yet.


----------



## J306TD

muzzer42 said:


> In my case i have a lot going on away from detailing, so all my energy is heing directed at the various things that are demanding my time. Some will be resolved quite quickly, others will take a long time yet.


I have seen mate. I always keep upto date with the thread on how your mum is doing. Must be a horrible time for you


----------



## Alfieharley1

That's 2 parcels this morning  only 1 left to go but that will be with me Monday now I think


----------



## Sicskate

Shattered, on my way home after riding London to Brighton with my wife, super proud of her ️


----------



## WHIZZER

Proud Uncle this morning my Niece Amber Hill Won Gold at the Baku European Games


----------



## Pittsy

Wicked:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

J306TD said:


> I have seen mate. I always keep upto date with the thread on how your mum is doing. Must be a horrible time for you


It isn't fun right now, we asked for her to go into a local Bupa home, a) so she is close by and b) because we thought it was the best place for her care.
Then yesterday when we went in, she was wedged up against the end of the bed, her top sheet was wet and despite her notes showing she has a large pressure sore on her posterior and must be turned 4 hourly, she hadn't been turned all day.
Soon to be Mrs 42 went ballistic, she is a care home manager herself, so an official complaint has been made.

I understand she isn't their only patient and that on a weekend there aren't a great deal of staff about but this is verging on neglect and they've already been on special measures with CQC and the local Police force once, you'd think they would be alert to this sort of thing. And if we had to pay for this, it's the best of 3k a month too!

So not having a great time of things right now, on top of which our wedding is fast approaching too, so i wont be about too much i'm afraid but i am watching


----------



## bradleymarky

Its my Daughters wedding in August so my Wife thought it would be good to buy me these cufflinks.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150622_104301_zpsmvc6ybpy.jpg.html]


----------



## jenks

Nice touch, we had groom, best man and father of the bride ones for my wedding.
Hope everything goes smoothly on the day


----------



## bradleymarky

Just tried my wheel woolies for the first time today ( well only the medium sized one) and have to say........what a waste of money. Probably my own fault for not seeing them in the flesh because they dont fit my alloys.

Morning all..


----------



## WHIZZER

bradleymarky said:


> Just tried my wheel woolies for the first time today ( well only the medium sized one) and have to say........what a waste of money. Probably my own fault for not seeing them in the flesh because they dont fit my alloys.
> 
> Morning all..


pic of your wheels - have you tried the smaller one ? - they go give with age so to say


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> pic of your wheels - have you tried the smaller one ? - they go give with age so to say


I`ve just tried the small one in the tightest part of the alloy (by the centre cap) and it doesnt fit.

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150223_170819_zpskg3ngaca.jpg.html]


----------



## muzzer

Have you thought about getting some swab type things to use in that gap? I dont think anyone will make a brush to fit that particular gap, that isn't the fault of the wheel woolies themselves, they dont go around the front brake calipers on my skoda due to wheel size and clearance, so i improvise and use something else


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> Its my Daughters wedding in August so my Wife thought it would be good to buy me these cufflinks.
> [URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150622_104301_zpsmvc6ybpy.jpg.html]


We went with initials for the guys for our wedding except for our friends son who is page boy, his actually say page boy


----------



## bradleymarky

muzzer42 said:


> Have you thought about getting some swab type things to use in that gap? I dont think anyone will make a brush to fit that particular gap, that isn't the fault of the wheel woolies themselves, they dont go around the front brake calipers on my skoda due to wheel size and clearance, so i improvise and use something else


I`m not blaming the WW mate, i did say its my fault for not seeing them first. I have a sponge thing i got in a cheap bag of tricks from somewhere i cant remember.

Its really difficult to get something that fits and wont damage them.


----------



## bradleymarky

muzzer42 said:


> We went with initials for the guys for our wedding except for our friends son who is page boy, his actually say page boy


I dont think i`ll wear them TBH as i`d probably lose them


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> I dont think i`ll wear them TBH as i`d probably lose them


Oh you're a card and no mistake mr marky, we be rollin in the aisles over here :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

bradleymarky said:


> I`m not blaming the WW mate, i did say its my fault for not seeing them first. I have a sponge thing i got in a cheap bag of tricks from somewhere i cant remember.
> 
> Its really difficult to get something that fits and wont damage them.


Im gettin an incredibrush tonight so ill take some pics for you to look at and see how I go on tight spaces etc :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

right shall we do another giveaway ? ? ? ?


----------



## polac5397

oooo yes please!!!


----------



## bradleymarky

WHIZZER said:


> Im gettin an incredibrush tonight so ill take some pics for you to look at and see how I go on tight spaces etc :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb: i`ve still got a few quid left over from Fathers day so should be able to afford it and the Wife wont know


----------



## dendass

WHIZZER said:


> right shall we do another giveaway ? ? ? ?


Ahhh go on then!


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> right shall we do another giveaway ? ? ? ?


Always uncle Whizzer


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok how should we do it .... what competition ?


----------



## Jack

First one to post with the user name Jack wins


----------



## matt-rudd

WHIZZER said:


> Ok how should we do it .... what competition ?


Whoever is sat at Kuala Lumpur airport in Malaysia wins, commitment right here!


----------



## WHIZZER

That's not helping now is it ! LOL


----------



## scratcher

The first person to post a photo of themselves detailing something in a supermarket.... imagine people watching the photo being taken :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

I wiped ssome bird crap off the car in coop car park last night..... 
Used britemax spray and shine with a gtechniq mf :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

No pics though


----------



## scratcher

I'm waiting for someone to get a photo polishing the frozen foods freezers with a rotary.
I'd send someone a little treat for that! Haha.


----------



## matt-rudd

Still in the airport due to the delay of a computer breaking, another hour and a half to go before it's resolved. Still no idea of a competition but still believe in my last idea!


----------



## WHIZZER

bradleymarky said:


> Cheers mate :thumb: i`ve still got a few quid left over from Fathers day so should be able to afford it and the Wife wont know


As promised












[/URL][/IMG]

Don't think it will go into your spokes Tbh but I have heard they may be making a thinner version ,

But on another note they work great , easy to get all the wheel clean etc and for my spokes in out done !


----------



## Pittsy

That looks good Whizzer, i like the little guard on the shaft:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

That does look a nice bit of kit to be honest, who stocks these again?


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer42 said:


> That does look a nice bit of kit to be honest, who stocks these again?


clean and shiny have them :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Thanks Whizzer......the search continues !!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Last day today at my current bus company it's been an experience that I never wanna repeat


----------



## bradleymarky

Jonnybbad said:


> Last day today at my current bus company it's been an experience that I never wanna repeat


Sounds like Arriva


----------



## Jonnybbad

Been there left them ended up a worse company go ahead now going to stage coach


----------



## bradleymarky

Jonnybbad said:


> Been there left them ended up a worse company go ahead now going to stage coach


I worked for stagecoach when they bought Yorkshire traction out, they were pretty keen but all new buyers want to impress. good luck :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all. Finished work at midnight and came home to my youngest boy throwing his guts up, didnt get much sleep last night and back on at 1430 till midnight....


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all, just hope he is feeling better:thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Pittsy said:


> Morning all, just hope he is feeling better:thumb:


Hes sat on the sofa with sick jug in hand watching regular show, Wifes gone to town so i`m on duty :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

bradleymarky said:


> Hes sat on the sofa with sick jug in hand watching regular show, Wifes gone to town so i`m on duty :thumb:


Hope he feels better soon. A sickness bug or dodgy food?


----------



## bradleymarky

J306TD said:


> Hope he feels better soon. A sickness bug or dodgy food?


Loads of kids gone down with vomiting at school. The wifes cooking isnt great but i cant blame that in this case


----------



## Pittsy

bradleymarky said:


> Loads of kids gone down with vomiting at school. The wifes cooking isnt great but i cant blame that in this case


:lol:


----------



## J306TD

Can anyone remember the websites for samples?


----------



## Jonnybbad

Clean your ride


----------



## bradleymarky

Cleanyouride and sample-this.co.uk....i think


----------



## J306TD

Jonnybbad said:


> Clean your ride





bradleymarky said:


> Cleanyouride and sample-this.co.uk....i think


Thanks guys


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve bought an EZ detail brush (mini one) and it worked fine on the tight spaces so no need for the WW.


----------



## bradleymarky

Has this fallen on its ass !!!

Cars in for MOT today so i took it to a place my father in law goes, as soon as i walked i noticed he has 2 old cars that have been restored and look fantastic. Walked into the reception and they have 2 lights on stands for sale at £25 each, great for swirl spotting if you have the space.


----------



## J306TD

All gone quiet on here now. Morning everyone though


----------



## Alfieharley1

Morning! 
It has gone quiet in here. Been up since 3am!


----------



## matt-rudd

Morning, I thought the thread had been removed until I searched down late last night


----------



## muzzer

Well i would have been on here more often but as my thead titled 'mum' explains, i've been a bit pre occupied recently.


----------



## WHIZZER

been getting ready for Waxstock


----------



## Pittsy

Morning all:wave:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Pittsy said:


> Morning all:wave:


Morning dude.

Anymore on the Zeal you are after.

Like I said buddy let me know just before waxstock if you need me to pick you one up


----------



## muzzer

Anyway, after this morning i will be away from DW for just over a week, so be good and play nice. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer42 said:


> Anyway, after this morning i will be away from DW for just over a week, so be good and play nice. :thumb:


you getting married what you doing on here !!!


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> you getting married what you doing on here !!!


Not until 3 this afternoon, been awake since half six this morning, just off for a shower


----------



## Pittsy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Morning dude.
> 
> Anymore on the Zeal you are after.
> 
> Like I said buddy let me know just before waxstock if you need me to pick you one up


I think I am going to be ok cheers Sam, Jay is down my neck of the woods so I am going to meet up with him and do a deal


----------



## J306TD

WHIZZER said:


> you getting married what you doing on here !!!





muzzer42 said:


> Not until 3 this afternoon, been awake since half six this morning, just off for a shower


Congratulations mate. Have a great day.


----------



## Jack

Have a great day Muzzer. 

I'm back in the office today and finally have a internet connection, oh how much I've missed it this week


----------



## 20vKarlos

Muzzer, I'm a week in and my ring is rather frustrating! 
I can't stop pulling it off my finger! It's irritating as hell and I feel like chopping my finger off its that annoying! 

Please let me know how you get on with yours! I don't wear any other jewellery so this is way past my comfort zone!


----------



## tightlines

morning all, im sure you will get used to wearing the ring eventully Karlos


----------



## muzzer

20vKarlos said:


> Muzzer, I'm a week in and my ring is rather frustrating!
> I can't stop pulling it off my finger! It's irritating as hell and I feel like chopping my finger off its that annoying!
> 
> Please let me know how you get on with yours! I don't wear any other jewellery so this is way past my comfort zone!


So far no major issues, the only thing which has cropped up is that i haven't been eating much recently due to stress levels being sky high, so i've lost about a stone and a half and the ring is a touch loose. Other than that i am having a bad day or two, dropped my phone in my gravy last night and the speaker is fubar and was convinced we fly to cyprus at 11 today and its actually 1pm. So we got here way too early.What a tool

Otherwise, enjoying my start to married life, had an amazing day friday and looking forward to our honeymoon. Met a good friend of mine at Gatwick and he is storing my car in his warehouse for the week so all is good :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Guys, the ring ain't the real problem, it's the noose lol... All the very best for married life. 

Cooks


----------



## Juke_Fan

20vKarlos said:


> Muzzer, I'm a week in and my ring is rather frustrating!
> I can't stop pulling it off my finger! It's irritating as hell and I feel like chopping my finger off its that annoying!
> 
> Please let me know how you get on with yours! I don't wear any other jewellery so this is way past my comfort zone!


Like you I don't wear any other jewellery but it does get easier - just. Found it really weird when I started wearing my ring. 10 years later the wife still tells me off for taking it off when it irritates me.


----------



## 20vKarlos

That's not good news! I was hoping it would only take a month or two to settle in, not 10 years and still be an irritant!


----------



## Juke_Fan

Most of the time I don't know I have it on but sometimes (normally when its hotter and my fingers swell a bit) it stil gets to me and I feel the need to take it off much to the wifes annoyance


----------



## Pittsy

Juke_Fan said:


> Most of the time I don't know I have it on but sometimes (normally when its hotter and my fingers swell a bit) it stil gets to me and I feel the need to take it off much to the wifes annoyance


Yeah right..... I bet your fingers swell when you go out:lol:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Nice one! LOL


----------



## 20vKarlos

Pittsy said:


> Yeah right..... I bet your fingers swell when you go out:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

20vKarlos said:


> Muzzer, I'm a week in and my ring is rather frustrating!
> I can't stop pulling it off my finger! It's irritating as hell and I feel like chopping my finger off its that annoying!
> 
> Please let me know how you get on with yours! I don't wear any other jewellery so this is way past my comfort zone!


Im 5 weeks in with mine and some of the hot days when my finger has got hot its got a bit tight but apart from that its all good with me!

Congratulations btw :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

Pittsy said:


> Yeah right..... I bet your fingers swell when you go out:lol:


I thought everyone's did, sometimes my fingers shrink and it falls off in my pocket.:doublesho


----------



## Jonnybbad

Been a bit quiet lately gutted I can't make it to waxstock this year work has well and truly ruined this year I had hoped to pick a few bits up aswell


----------



## stonejedi

Jonnybbad said:


> Been a bit quiet lately gutted I can't make it to waxstock this year work has well and truly ruined this year I had hoped to pick a few bits up aswell


Same thing here,my son needed a op and will be in bed for the next month recovering,but his op went well so more then makes up for missing it,maybe next year:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Jonnybbad

stonejedi said:


> Same thing here,my son needed a op and will be in bed for the next month recovering,but his op went well so more then makes up for missing it,maybe next year:thumb:.SJ.


Good to hear family always comes first


----------



## Jonnybbad

I'm gonna put this out there would someone be able to pick me a pot of obsession wax waxstock wax for me I will happily pay any extra costs


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

never applied to join the test team for af and james just pm'd me asking me so i said yes sure!


----------



## Alfieharley1

OvEr_KiLL said:


> never applied to join the test team for af and james just pm'd me asking me so i said yes sure!


Good job welcome to the team!
It sounds like something is going to be on route soon


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Alfieharley1 said:


> Good job welcome to the team!
> It sounds like something is going to be on route soon


thanx alfie, il just have to get the hang of writing up reviews


----------



## Alfieharley1

OvEr_KiLL said:


> thanx alfie, il just have to get the hang of writing up reviews


It's simple buddy - you will get the hang of it. I would howeber recommend reading some of the total reviews and pick things which you like and to help you right your own review.

This has also gave me a good idea


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Alfieharley1 said:


> It's simple buddy - you will get the hang of it. I would howeber recommend reading some of the total reviews and pick things which you like and to help you right your own review.
> 
> This has also gave me a good idea


yeh good idea


----------



## Rollini

Jonnybbad said:


> I'm gonna put this out there would someone be able to pick me a pot of obsession wax waxstock wax for me I will happily pay any extra costs


Pm me I'll pick it up for you mate


----------



## Pittsy

OvEr_KiLL said:


> never applied to join the test team for af and james just pm'd me asking me so i said yes sure!


Welcome to the team fella :wave:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jonnybbad said:


> I'm gonna put this out there would someone be able to pick me a pot of obsession wax waxstock wax for me I will happily pay any extra costs


I've got this for you buddy no sweat


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Pittsy said:


> Welcome to the team fella :wave:


thanx man


----------



## Jonnybbad

Alfieharley1 said:


> I've got this for you buddy no sweat


Really appreciate this bud glad I'm not going to miss out completely


----------



## Jonnybbad

Rollini said:


> Pm me I'll pick it up for you mate


Thanks for the offer really good of you


----------



## Jonnybbad

OvEr_KiLL said:


> never applied to join the test team for af and james just pm'd me asking me so i said yes sure!


Welcome to the team


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

alfie when does james usually send the samples out mate?


----------



## Alfieharley1

OvEr_KiLL said:


> alfie when does james usually send the samples out mate?


Nornally they come soon after the previous product deadline. however with WaxStock upon us I can see these either being next week or the week after. I know James is completely Stacked as he is replying to my emails at silly o'clock at night. What they will however do is send a text when the test product is on route and what day the delivery will be.

I'd say give them time. 2+ weeks. The thing with AF they never do things by half and go all out. Just check out there Instagram.  got to get myself one of those originals


----------



## stumpy90

Thanks to father Whizzmas there will be a few more sample pots and giveaways. Watch this space guys.


----------



## Sicskate

I've got loads of wonder wheels stuff that I could do with getting rid of...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

stumpy90 said:


> Thanks to father Whizzmas there will be a few more sample pots and giveaways. Watch this space guys.


nice one stumpy


----------



## Pittsy

Cooool


----------



## stumpy90

Sicskate said:


> I've got loads of wonder wheels stuff that I could do with getting rid of...


Sounds like a plan bud!!


----------



## Jonnybbad

I've got a few things I could add


----------



## muzzer

Holy **** almost 750 pages! I have been unable to contribute much to this recently but after tomorrow i should be back on track and post in here more often.


----------



## stumpy90

Courtesy of whizzer, a box of sonax shampoo to try. Will get some postage stuff and sort it.


----------



## WHIZZER

Nice to meet you stumpy... I'm sure the chaps will love the sonax shampoo...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

and how do we get it uncle whizzer?


----------



## Bigoggy

Would like to try some of that :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

OvEr_KiLL said:


> and how do we get it uncle whizzer?


Im sure Stumpy will let you know once he starts sending them out ... chaps might be worth sending postage cost to him as he does this off his own back etc :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

Ok, who wants this lot??



What did I have for breakfast today??

Rules:

I'll post it out on Friday (work commitments).

UK post only please

One guess per post, per hour.

If you win you can keep the lot for yourself or nominate someone else.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Porridge! (if I win im going to nominate it to a friend of mine & get it sent to him  )


----------



## muzzer

Muesli

If i win then i would like to create a list for people to add names to so i can spread the prize around


----------



## Sicskate

muzzer42 said:


> Muesli
> 
> If i win then i would like to create a list for people to add names to so i can spread the prize around


Eek... Postage would be a killer for me though?!?

Oh, but you're wrong anyway


----------



## muzzer

Sicskate said:


> Eek... Postage would be a killer for me though?!?
> 
> Oh, but you're wrong anyway


i would have helped with that but oh well, good luck to everyone


----------



## Pittsy

Bacon sandwich?


----------



## Kimo

Shreddies


----------



## 5kinner

Morning All!

OK Sicskate, i'll say Honey Nut Cheerios!


----------



## Mark R5

Morning all. Long time no see. How is everyone? 

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes


----------



## 5kinner

Good Mark! you? did you have a good drive down to Waxstock? The A46 was lovely and quiet!


----------



## Mark R5

Good too thanks. A mate very kindly offered to drive us down so I had a lovely journey down. Going back was a little different. Rain and traffic don't make for a good mix. 

I was quite well behaved too. Stuck to my limit and got what I needed. Did you have a good day?


----------



## 5kinner

yeah was a bit wet on the way back! Yeah enjoyed it, got most of what I needed. Now need it to be dry to try them out.


----------



## bradleymarky

Rice krispies..


----------



## Alfieharley1

Toast with Nutella!


----------



## cossiecol

Special K


----------



## Wilco

Boiled egg and toast


----------



## Sicskate

Ok, new rule!!

Multiple posts in an hour, but none back to back please. 

Also, I didn't make it at home.


----------



## Wilco

Mcmuffin


----------



## Alfieharley1

Pancakes McDonald's!


----------



## Farquhar

Cold Pizza...


----------



## muzzer

Beans on toast


----------



## J306TD

Burger and chips


----------



## Juke_Fan

Previous nights curry


----------



## bradleymarky

Scrambled eggs.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Protein Shake!


----------



## 5kinner

Coffee and a shortbread biscuit ...


----------



## Mark R5

Full English


----------



## bradleymarky

Jellied eels..


----------



## Alfieharley1

Tea & 3 Hob Nobs?


----------



## Farquhar

Packet of crisps


----------



## Mark R5

Bacon and egg cob


----------



## Alfieharley1

The Mrs?


----------



## Farquhar

Alfieharley1 said:


> The Mrs?


Ooof!


----------



## Jack

toast with butter


----------



## Sicskate

Come on lads, I picked it up on the way to work...


----------



## 5kinner

Coffee and a muffin then!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Subway!


----------



## Sicskate

5kinner said:


> Coffee and a muffin then!


No muffin...


----------



## 5kinner

just a coffee ... a light breakfast.


----------



## Sicskate

5kinner said:


> just a coffee ... a light breakfast.


WINNER!!

I had a large skinny latte from Costa 

What's the plan then... Keeping it??


----------



## 5kinner

Woop Woop!!

Wow going into Costa and not coming out with some cake ... thats will power!

We have a lot of charity raffles at work so I'll probably donate it as a prize. I've got a couple of the bits when they were on offer.

Or maybe I could subtly pop it on cars in the car park that need a clean ;-)

I'll pay the postage mate anyway, but thanks for the generosity!


----------



## Sicskate

Cool cool cool!!

Send me your address


----------



## J306TD

Yoghurt


----------



## muzzer

Well done 5kinner :thumb:

In other news of a generous nature, after posting a what sealant thread and getting all sorts of advice and suggestions, svended went above and beyond the call of duty and posted out to me at his expense, two 100ml bottles of gtechniq C2v3 for me to try. Thanks mate, it arrived this morning, you are one of the reasons why DW is such a great forum, members who give up their time and products to help others :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

It is such a great forum, I'll pay it forward as soon as I can!


----------



## WHIZZER

So My giveaway will be a "DO NOT WASH DW HANGER " 

What car is a good buddy of mine getting hopefully in September ? 

1Guess here and so on ( easy to keeps tabs) 
2
3
4


----------



## muzzer

1: Rs6


----------



## Alfieharley1

1: Rs6 
2: Golf R


----------



## Pittsy

1: Rs6 
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> 1: Rs6
> 2: Golf R
> 3: 1983 austin Maestro


LOL at Pittsy :car:


----------



## Kimo

Yay


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1: Rs6 
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4


----------



## WHIZZER

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> 1: Rs6
> 2: Golf R
> 3: 1983 austin Maestro
> 4: Porsche Cayman GT4


Well the GT4 was the last friend - keep them coming nothing "quite" right yet


----------



## tightlines

1: Rs6 
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5:BMW i8


----------



## Alfieharley1

Can we go again just one more stab or im going to be trauling auto trader for a list to post lol


----------



## AdamC

1: Rs6 
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5:BMW i8
6: Audi R8


----------



## muzzer

1: Rs6 
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5:BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7:A6 3.0 tdi avant


----------



## muzzer

Oh and i forgot to mention the very very kind gesture from WHIZZER at Waxstock, not only giving me a DO NOT WASH hanger but then letting my wife choose an air freshner for her car. Cheers buddy, it's little things like that that go a long way and makes DW the best forum around :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Alfieharley1 said:


> Can we go again just one more stab or im going to be trauling auto trader for a list to post lol


you can have a few guesses :thumb:


----------



## suspal

Whizzer for Prime Minister.


----------



## WHIZZER

suspal said:


> Whizzer for Prime Minister.


No thank you


----------



## muzzer

I can't say i blame you for that WHIZZER, no matter how many times i pass comments along the lines of 'if i was in power', i'd rather not have that on my plate thank you very much.


----------



## Farquhar

1: Rs6 
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

1: Rs6
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI
9: Range rover sport hse or vogue


----------



## Jack

1: Rs6 
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI
9: Range Rover Sport


----------



## Kimo

If you were in parliament you could have as much coke and hookers as you want, all paid for by Us Tax payers :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Jack said:


> 1: Rs6
> 2: Golf R
> 3: 1983 austin Maestro
> 4: Porsche Cayman GT4
> 5: BMW i8
> 6: Audi R8
> 7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
> 8: Golf GTI
> 9: Range Rover Sport


Good list that ! ( well apart from Pittsy !)


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Good list that ! ( well apart from Pittsy !)


Its a future classic :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Originally Posted by Jack View Post
1: Rs6 
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI
9: Range Rover Sport
10. Audi RS3


----------



## WHIZZER

no right guesses yet 

All in the right range of cars though - ill give a clue in the morning !!!


----------



## muzzer

1: Rs6 
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI
9: Range Rover Sport
10. Audi RS3
11: New Focus RS


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1: Rs6 
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI
9: Range Rover Sport
10. Audi RS3
11: New Focus RS
12. BMW i8


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

My bad I've just seen its been said haha


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1: Rs6 
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI
9: Range Rover Sport
10. Audi RS3
11: New Focus RS
12. Mercedes AMG GT


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I've changed it if that's okay


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

1: Rs6
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI
9: Range Rover Sport
10. Audi RS3
11: New Focus RS
12. Mercedes AMG GT
13. jaguar xf sportbrake


----------



## Goodylax

1: Rs6
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI
9: Range Rover Sport
10. Audi RS3
11: New Focus RS
12. Mercedes AMG GT
13. jaguar xf sportbr
14. BMW M1


----------



## Bigoggy

: Rs6
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI
9: Range Rover Sport
10. Audi RS3
11: New Focus RS
12. Mercedes AMG GT
13. jaguar xf sportbr
14. BMW M1
15. Ford mustang


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok some have come close but model wrong .....think current ..


----------



## Pittsy

whizzer said:


> ok some have come close but model wrong .....think current ..


vag? :d


----------



## muzzer

16: Rsq3


----------



## Kash-Jnr

BMW 4 series


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bmw m4?


----------



## Farquhar

1: Rs6
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI
9: Range Rover Sport
10. Audi RS3
11: New Focus RS
12. Mercedes AMG GT
13. jaguar xf sportbr
14. BMW M1
15. Ford mustang 
16: Golf GTE (Hybrid)


----------



## Alfieharley1

1: Rs6
2: Golf R
3: 1983 austin Maestro
4: Porsche Cayman GT4
5: BMW i8
6: Audi R8
7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
8: Golf GTI
9: Range Rover Sport
10. Audi RS3
11: New Focus RS
12. Mercedes AMG GT
13. jaguar xf sportbr
14. BMW M1
15. Ford mustang 
16: Rsq3 
17: BMW 4 Series
18: M4
19: Golf GTE (Hybrid)


----------



## WHIZZER

Farquhar said:


> 1: Rs6
> 2: Golf R
> 3: 1983 austin Maestro
> 4: Porsche Cayman GT4
> 5: BMW i8
> 6: Audi R8
> 7: A6 3.0 tdi avant
> 8: Golf GTI
> 9: Range Rover Sport
> 10. Audi RS3
> 11: New Focus RS
> 12. Mercedes AMG GT
> 13. jaguar xf sportbr
> 14. BMW M1
> 15. Ford mustang
> 16: Golf GTE (Hybrid)


Winner just !!! golf gte send me your address


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> Winner just !!! golf gte send me your address


Not the maestro then?


----------



## Kimo

Was talking to someone at waxstock who's ordered a golf gte, can't fit the life of me think who it was lol


----------



## Alfieharley1

WHIZZER said:


> Winner just !!! golf gte send me your address


i just done a thread tidy up never guessed it lol  do I win for that Bill? lol I could moan about them not doing it correctly haha


----------



## Farquhar

WHIZZER said:


> Winner just !!! golf gte send me your address


Yay! I got your 'current' pun


----------



## WHIZZER

Kimo said:


> Was talking to someone at waxstock who's ordered a golf gte, can't fit the life of me think who it was lol


Probably John :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok another Chance to Win a "DO NOT WASH Hanger"

What do the house number of the last 3 houses I lived at add upto ! ?


----------



## Kimo

WHIZZER said:


> Probably John :thumb:


Yes, it was :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

28! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok another Chance to Win a "DO NOT WASH Hanger"

What do the house number of the last 3 houses I lived at add upto ! ? 

1 28 (pittsy)
2
3
4
5
6


----------



## Alfieharley1

1 28 (pittsy)
2 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3
4
5
6


----------



## J306TD

1 28 (pittsy)
2 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 134 J306TD 
4
5
6


----------



## Kimo

69


----------



## 5kinner

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6


----------



## adamb87

124  (adamb87)


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)


----------



## WHIZZER

I shall give a clue in the morning .....


----------



## muzzer

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)


----------



## Cookies

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)


----------



## Wilco

416 please


----------



## Mark R5

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST


----------



## ferted

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST 
13 - 112 ferted


----------



## stonejedi

14-9.sj.


----------



## WHIZZER

OK chaps its over 200 but less than 450


----------



## 5kinner

Go on then whizzer! Can I have a second go? it's on the bottom

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST 
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)


----------



## matt-rudd

1 - 28 (pittsy)

2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)

3 - 134 J306TD 

4 - 69 (Kimo)

5 - 54 (5kinner)

6 - 124 (adamb87)

7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)

8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)

9 - 46 (muzzer42)

10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)

11 - 416 Wilco

12 - 136 Mark ST 

13 - 112 ferted

14 - 9 s.j. 

15 - 322 Matt-Rudd


----------



## 5kinner

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST 
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd

just pipped you to the post Matt, added you on ;-)


----------



## matt-rudd

No problem, I was trying to remember my name and editing all my mistakes! :lol:


----------



## J306TD

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST 
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD


----------



## muzzer

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST 
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42


----------



## Pittsy

Could someone paste in 362 for me please:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST 
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy


----------



## WHIZZER

OK chaps its over 200 but less than 450 

2nd clue over 285 - less than 400


----------



## Pittsy

What about 342?


----------



## Kimo

373


----------



## Starbuck88

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST 
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88


----------



## Jonnybbad

I'm gonna guess 366


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD 
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST 
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL


----------



## bradleymarky

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky


----------



## Wilco

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky 
25 - 300 Wilco


----------



## Jonnybbad

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky 
25 - 300 Wilco 
26 - 366 Jonnybbad


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL


----------



## 5kinner

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner

Morning all!


----------



## bradleymarky

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky


----------



## Pittsy

400???


----------



## Pittsy

And good morning everyone:wave:


----------



## J306TD

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy 
31 - 341 J306TD


----------



## Mark R5

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy 
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST


----------



## rory1992

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy 
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL


----------



## tightlines

Is this the door number guess thingy still?


----------



## Mark R5

Yes mate. Well I hope so because that's what I'm guessing on ha!


----------



## Goodylax

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
35 - 3 Goodylax


----------



## Mark R5

The number is over 200 and less than 450 guys. Just so you know


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Mark ST said:


> The number is over 200 and less than 450 guys. Just so you know


'' OK chaps its over 200 but less than 450

2nd clue over 285 - less than 400 ''


----------



## bradleymarky

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
35 - 3 Goodylax
36 - 333 bradleymarky


----------



## tightlines

Mark ST said:


> Yes mate. Well I hope so because that's what I'm guessing on ha!


i would have a guess but iv bought a hanger(thats if its still the prize  )


----------



## Scrim-1-

I'll guess 294


----------



## matt-rudd

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
35 - 3 Goodylax
36 - 333 bradleymarky
37 - 294 scrim
38- 386 Matt-Rudd


----------



## macca666

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
35 - 3 Goodylax
36 - 333 bradleymarky
37 - 294 scrim
38- 386 Matt-Rudd
39 - 306 - macca666


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
35 - 3 Goodylax
36 - 333 bradleymarky
37 - 294 scrim
38- 386 Matt-Rudd
39 - 306 - macca666
40 - 339 OvEr_KiLL


----------



## barney999

OvEr_KiLL said:


> 1 - 28 (pittsy)
> 2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
> 3 - 134 J306TD
> 4 - 69 (Kimo)
> 5 - 54 (5kinner)
> 6 - 124 (adamb87)
> 7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
> 8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
> 9 - 46 (muzzer42)
> 10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
> 11 - 416 Wilco
> 12 - 136 Mark ST
> 13 - 112 ferted
> 14 - 9 SJ
> 15 - 201 (5kinner)
> 16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
> 17 - 263 J306TD
> 18 - 346 muzzer42
> 19 - 362 pittsy]
> 20 - 373 Kimo
> 21 - 297 starbuck88
> 22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
> 23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
> 24 - 374 bradleymarky
> 25 - 300 Wilco
> 26 - 366 Jonnybbad
> 27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
> 28 - 299 5kinner
> 29 - 313 bradleymarky
> 30 - 400 Pittsy
> 31 - 341 J306TD
> 32 - 412 Mark ST
> 33 - 185 Rory1992
> 34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
> 35 - 3 Goodylax
> 36 - 333 bradleymarky
> 37 - 294 scrim
> 38- 386 Matt-Rudd
> 39 - 306 - macca666
> 40 - 339 OvEr_KiLL


41 - 319 Barney999


----------



## footfistart

42- 297.. footfistart


----------



## stonejedi

43- 367.sj.


----------



## stonejedi

Mobile phone won't copy and paste sorry guys.SJ.


----------



## WHIZZER

Still not right yet ! Somebody is two away !


----------



## Cookies

44 - 75 (cookies)


----------



## Wilco

45. 302-Wilco


----------



## muzzer

46: 342


----------



## Starbuck88

47 - 321


----------



## Alfie1

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
35 - 3 Goodylax
36 - 333 bradleymarky
37 - 294 scrim
38- 386 Matt-Rudd
39 - 306 - macca666
40 - 339 OvEr_KiLL
41 - 319 Barney999
42- 297.. footfistart
43- 367.sj.
44 - 75 (cookies)
45. 302-Wilco
46: 342-muzzer42
47 - 321-Starbuck88
48 - 376 -Alfie1


----------



## 5kinner

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
35 - 3 Goodylax
36 - 333 bradleymarky
37 - 294 scrim
38- 386 Matt-Rudd
39 - 306 - macca666
40 - 339 OvEr_KiLL
41 - 319 Barney999
42- 297.. footfistart
43- 367.sj.
44 - 75 (cookies)
45. 302-Wilco
46: 342-muzzer42
47 - 321-Starbuck88
48 - 376 -Alfie1
49 - 315 - 5kinner


----------



## bradleymarky

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
35 - 3 Goodylax
36 - 333 bradleymarky
37 - 294 scrim
38- 386 Matt-Rudd
39 - 306 - macca666
40 - 339 OvEr_KiLL
41 - 319 Barney999
42- 297.. footfistart
43- 367.sj.
44 - 75 (cookies)
45. 302-Wilco
46: 342-muzzer42
47 - 321-Starbuck88
48 - 376 -Alfie1
49 - 315 - 5kinner
50 - 337 Bradleymarky


----------



## J306TD

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
35 - 3 Goodylax
36 - 333 bradleymarky
37 - 294 scrim
38- 386 Matt-Rudd
39 - 306 - macca666
40 - 339 OvEr_KiLL
41 - 319 Barney999
42- 297.. footfistart
43- 367.sj.
44 - 75 (cookies)
45. 302-Wilco
46: 342-muzzer42
47 - 321-Starbuck88
48 - 376 -Alfie1
49 - 315 - 5kinner
50 - 337 Bradleymarky
51 - 325 J306TD


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
35 - 3 Goodylax
36 - 333 bradleymarky
37 - 294 scrim
38- 386 Matt-Rudd
39 - 306 - macca666
40 - 339 OvEr_KiLL
41 - 319 Barney999
42- 297.. footfistart
43- 367.sj.
44 - 75 (cookies)
45. 302-Wilco
46: 342-muzzer42
47 - 321-Starbuck88
48 - 376 -Alfie1
49 - 315 - 5kinner
50 - 337 Bradleymarky
51 - 325 J306TD 
52 - 337 OvEr_KiLL


----------



## bradleymarky

1 - 28 (pittsy)
2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
3 - 134 J306TD
4 - 69 (Kimo)
5 - 54 (5kinner)
6 - 124 (adamb87)
7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
9 - 46 (muzzer42)
10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
11 - 416 Wilco
12 - 136 Mark ST
13 - 112 ferted
14 - 9 SJ
15 - 201 (5kinner)
16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
17 - 263 J306TD
18 - 346 muzzer42
19 - 362 pittsy]
20 - 373 Kimo
21 - 297 starbuck88
22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
24 - 374 bradleymarky
25 - 300 Wilco
26 - 366 Jonnybbad
27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
28 - 299 5kinner
29 - 313 bradleymarky
30 - 400 Pittsy
31 - 341 J306TD
32 - 412 Mark ST
33 - 185 Rory1992
34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
35 - 3 Goodylax
36 - 333 bradleymarky
37 - 294 scrim
38- 386 Matt-Rudd
39 - 306 - macca666
40 - 339 OvEr_KiLL
41 - 319 Barney999
42- 297.. footfistart
43- 367.sj.
44 - 75 (cookies)
45. 302-Wilco
46: 342-muzzer42
47 - 321-Starbuck88
48 - 376 -Alfie1
49 - 315 - 5kinner
50 - 337 Bradleymarky
51 - 325 J306TD 
52 - 337 OvEr_KiLL
53 - 368 Bradleymarky


----------



## bradleymarky

Thinking of going back to my old job, after leaving 9 months ago i cant settle in my new one. I know they are short of drivers and i`ve been told i can walk straight back in without any question.

Only pride is holding me back. I was stabbed in the back by 1 office worker and the higher management. Really dont know what to do....


----------



## Pittsy

bradleymarky said:


> Thinking of going back to my old job, after leaving 9 months ago i cant settle in my new one. I know they are short of drivers and i`ve been told i can walk straight back in without any question.
> 
> Only pride is holding me back. I was stabbed in the back by 1 office worker and the higher management. Really dont know what to do....


Personally i wouldn't go back tbh.... 
If you are fed up move somewhere else :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

I wouldnt either - I am at work falling sleep! 
Atleast I won at the casino saturday night. Had to hand some over to the Mrs tho to keep her sweet lol


----------



## bradleymarky

I`m just sick of doing the same routes every day,at least at the old place there will be a variety.
I`ve been looking for something different for a while but everything is through an agency so dont fancy that.The old manager has left after the new buyers made him do a bit of work, i do miss it because the lads were good and i didnt leave on a sour note with them. It will be hard going back as a driver when i worked in the office but this place is getting me down.

My Wife even said i should go back, i`ve got another weeks holiday so need to do some thinking, after doing 19 years it felt like i would be there for ever..


----------



## WHIZZER

bradleymarky said:


> 1 - 28 (pittsy)
> 2 - 310 Alfieharley1 (Ill be way out but using my waxathon number lol)
> 3 - 134 J306TD
> 4 - 69 (Kimo)
> 5 - 54 (5kinner)
> 6 - 124 (adamb87)
> 7 - 250 (jinjoh_ninjoh)
> 8 - 131 (OvEr_KiLL)
> 9 - 46 (muzzer42)
> 10 - 73 (Cookies - nom nom ne nom)
> 11 - 416 Wilco
> 12 - 136 Mark ST
> 13 - 112 ferted
> 14 - 9 SJ
> 15 - 201 (5kinner)
> 16 - 322 Matt-Rudd
> 17 - 263 J306TD
> 18 - 346 muzzer42
> 19 - 362 pittsy]
> 20 - 373 Kimo
> 21 - 297 starbuck88
> 22 - 321 jinjoh_ninjoh
> 23 - 331 OvEr_KiLL
> 24 - 374 bradleymarky
> 25 - 300 Wilco
> 26 - 366 Jonnybbad
> 27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL
> 28 - 299 5kinner
> 29 - 313 bradleymarky
> 30 - 400 Pittsy
> 31 - 341 J306TD
> 32 - 412 Mark ST
> 33 - 185 Rory1992
> 34 - 289 OvEr_KiLL
> 35 - 3 Goodylax
> 36 - 333 bradleymarky
> 37 - 294 scrim
> 38- 386 Matt-Rudd
> 39 - 306 - macca666
> 40 - 339 OvEr_KiLL
> 41 - 319 Barney999
> 42- 297.. footfistart
> 43- 367.sj.
> 44 - 75 (cookies)
> 45. 302-Wilco
> 46: 342-muzzer42
> 47 - 321-Starbuck88
> 48 - 376 -Alfie1
> 49 - 315 - 5kinner
> 50 - 337 Bradleymarky
> 51 - 325 J306TD
> 52 - 337 OvEr_KiLL
> 53 - 368 Bradleymarky


OK think we will stop there and go with the nearest - which I think is "PITTSY "

362 ....

my old numbers 349 + 1 + 10 = 360 ....

So pittsy send me your addy for the Do not wash if you want it :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL


----------



## WHIZZER

Alfieharley1 said:


> 27 - 350 OvEr_KiLL


Thought 362 was closer to 360 than 350 ? 2 away rather than 10 away ;-)


----------



## Alfieharley1

WHIZZER said:


> Thought 362 was closer to 360 than 350 ? 2 away rather than 10 away ;-)


Haha I just saw the 349 scrap that then  Im half asleep lol! 4.5 hors sleep over the weekend and a bad head


----------



## Jonnybbad

bradleymarky said:


> I`m just sick of doing the same routes every day,at least at the old place there will be a variety.
> I`ve been looking for something different for a while but everything is through an agency so dont fancy that.The old manager has left after the new buyers made him do a bit of work, i do miss it because the lads were good and i didnt leave on a sour note with them. It will be hard going back as a driver when i worked in the office but this place is getting me down.
> 
> My Wife even said i should go back, i`ve got another weeks holiday so need to do some thinking, after doing 19 years it felt like i would be there for ever..


Do what's gonna make you happy no one likes going to work at a place they don't like


----------



## Pittsy

WHIZZER said:


> OK think we will stop there and go with the nearest - which I think is "PITTSY "
> 
> 362 ....
> 
> my old numbers 349 + 1 + 10 = 360 ....
> 
> So pittsy send me your addy for the Do not wash if you want it :thumb:


Send it to the next closest person please Uncle Whizzer....
Dunno what i would do with 2 of them :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> Send it to the next closest person please Uncle Whizzer....
> Dunno what i would do with 2 of them :thumb:


So I believe that's 26 - 366 Jonnybbad :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

WHIZZER said:


> Thought 362 was closer to 360 than 350 ? 2 away rather than 10 away ;-)


dont understand that lol that was before you said 2 away! check my next 2 down the list


----------



## Jonnybbad

OvEr_KiLL said:


> dont understand that lol that was before you said 2 away! check my next 2 down the list


bud you can have it honestly not something i would use and i've already won something so happy to pass it onto you


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Jonnybbad said:


> bud you can have it honestly not something i would use and i've already won something so happy to pass it onto you


i wasnt complaining because i didnt win lol i was just saying to whizzer i didnt understand what he was on about lol but thanx anyways man


----------



## WHIZZER

WHIZZER said:


> Ok another Chance to Win a "DO NOT WASH Hanger"
> 
> What do the house number of the last 3 houses I lived at add upto ! ?


Original question ....



OvEr_KiLL said:


> dont understand that lol that was before you said 2 away! check my next 2 down the list


My old house numbers are 349+1+10 = 360 - so it the nearest number to this which was pittsy at 362 he kindly passed it on to somebody else so the next nearest was that I could see 366 jonnybad ..

Hope that makes it clear :thumb:



WHIZZER said:


> Still not right yet ! Somebody is two away !


This is what I said ? Somebody on the list was two numbers away 360 pittsy - my numbers 362 = 2

But Overkill send me your address as Jonny has kindly offered it to you ?


----------



## Pittsy

Good morning sir :wave:


----------



## muzzer

morning all


----------



## Jonnybbad

Another sunny day in good old essex


----------



## Pittsy

No work today yaaaaaay:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Pittsy said:


> No work today yaaaaaay:thumb:


lucky you !


----------



## J306TD

Pittsy said:


> No work today yaaaaaay:thumb:


Nore me I go back 12th August


----------



## muzzer

So that's pittsy and J306TD on my hit list then :lol:

No work indeed


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

I'm off work today too. 
Going shopping though with other half.



Think I'd rather be at work.


----------



## Jack

I'm off the rest of the week, getting a new bathroom fitted


----------



## J306TD

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I'm off work today too.
> Going shopping though with other half.
> 
> Think I'd rather be at work.


I agree work does sound better


----------



## muzzer

You can all go away with your not working malarkey......hmph


----------



## Pittsy

Dunno about this not working lark, just spent the last 2 hours cleaning out the porch


----------



## J306TD

I've just spent 1 1/2 hours in the attic. Stuff everywhere. Now all organised


----------



## bradleymarky

Took the kids to Chester zoo today, after paying £90 to get in the place they chase you around all day asking for more money. every place you go into they are wanting to sell wristbands or take photos and then asking for donations on the way in and out.

But i did dee the Jaguar after 2 failed attempts in previous years.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

whatever happend to stumpy and his sonax shampoo samples ??? he seems to have gone M.I.A lol


----------



## bradleymarky

I went back to my old place of work and had a chat with the new Manager and he offered me a job.
I saw a few of the old guys and one even gave me a hug, shame he stinks to high heavon !!!
Its a weight of my mind and my wife is happy. 

On a different note its going to cost me £222 at the dentist and the gearbox is playing up again.......


----------



## Jonnybbad

bradleymarky said:


> I went back to my old place of work and had a chat with the new Manager and he offered me a job.
> I saw a few of the old guys and one even gave me a hug, shame he stinks to high heavon !!!
> Its a weight of my mind and my wife is happy.
> 
> On a different note its going to cost me £222 at the dentist and the gearbox is playing up again.......


Good to hear as long as your happy with your choice


----------



## Pittsy

bradleymarky said:


> I went back to my old place of work and had a chat with the new Manager and he offered me a job.
> I saw a few of the old guys and one even gave me a hug, shame he stinks to high heavon !!!
> Its a weight of my mind and my wife is happy.
> 
> On a different note its going to cost me £222 at the dentist and the gearbox is playing up again.......


You goin back then dude?


----------



## bradleymarky

Pittsy said:


> You goin back then dude?


Yes mate, cant take it anymore at me present job. Going to put my notice in on Sunday.


----------



## Pittsy

bradleymarky said:


> Yes mate, cant take it anymore at me present job. Going to put my notice in on Sunday.


Good on ya fella, hope it works out :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

bradleymarky said:


> Yes mate, cant take it anymore at me present job. Going to put my notice in on Sunday.


Hope all goes well mate.

Don't you have a insignia?

My gearbox in 3rd gear is rocking M32 gear box 130 BHP.
Also went to the garage for a £600 repair bill on a few other things!
While there 2 other insignias - one gearbox failure - one engine seized


----------



## Jonnybbad

M32 boxes are shocking got 1 in the vixxer vauxhall had the brains to make them of chocolate


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jonnybbad said:


> M32 boxes are shocking got 1 in the vixxer vauxhall had the brains to make them of chocolate


Yep mate they are ****e.
I'm only on 61k miles aswell. I feel it will be a replacement job but it may withstand for a year or two.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Was lucky with mine it had been replaced 1000 miles before I bought it cheaper to get refurbished with uprated bearing than replacing


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jonnybbad said:


> Was lucky with mine it had been replaced 1000 miles before I bought it cheaper to get refurbished with uprated bearing than replacing


Yeah that's what I'm thinking will do it but will see how she goes.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Is it whining


----------



## bradleymarky

Alfieharley1 said:


> Hope all goes well mate.
> 
> Don't you have a insignia?
> 
> My gearbox in 3rd gear is rocking M32 gear box 130 BHP.
> Also went to the garage for a £600 repair bill on a few other things!
> While there 2 other insignias - one gearbox failure - one engine seized


Yes i have a Siggy, its an auto and its banging into drive when warmed up, The garage did an update about 5 weeks ago and it cured it but it has returned. I`ve been told that the fluid/oli needs changing then the update.

Only problem is i cant get it ij until next Tuesday.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jonnybbad said:


> Is it whining


Nope mate it's fine in that sense from what I can hear.
No problems at all noise wise.

I'm praying it is ok. But let's see

The gear stick is moving when accelerating but is only actually in 3rd gear.


----------



## Alfieharley1

bradleymarky said:


> Yes i have a Siggy, its an auto and its banging into drive when warmed up, The garage did an update about 5 weeks ago and it cured it but it has returned. I`ve been told that the fluid/oli needs changing then the update.
> 
> Only problem is i cant get it ij until next Tuesday.


Is it a 130 or 160 BHP insignia mate?


----------



## bradleymarky

Alfieharley1 said:


> Is it a 130 or 160 BHP insignia mate?


Its the 160 BHP 2011 SRi.


----------



## Alfieharley1

:wave:


bradleymarky said:


> Its the 160 BHP 2011 SRi.


So a different box to mine then mate  I really hope mine lasts but I never have any luck. Fingers crossed now .


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

thanx for the hanger whizzer


----------



## bradleymarky

Just put my notice in at work...


----------



## Jonnybbad

bradleymarky said:


> Just put my notice in at work...


So you definitely going back to your old place I bet that went down well lol


----------



## bradleymarky

Jonnybbad said:


> So you definitely going back to your old place I bet that went down well lol


The boss wanted to have a chat with me yesterday but i didnt have time so she might catch me today, she did ask me if she could change my mind but i`ll see if she says anything today.

I`ve had a few texts/calls from my old work mates and they are happy i`m coming back.


----------



## muzzer

Seeing as i haven't been around for a while, most of you know why, my detailing or even cleaning has been a bit lax of late, in fact i think the last time i washed my car was June this year.
















I decided today i actually wanted to clean my car up, which i haven't wanted to do for some time. Anyway, one of the things i was generously sent was a blind test interior dressing sample, i believe from .50cal detailing and today i got round to actually using it









So to the review:
1: smell - smells of raspberries if i am not mistaken, quite a nice smell compared to some products
2:method of application - using a foam applicator or microfibre, just add some product to the chosen method and rub into the trim.
3: claimed performance - they claim that all you need to do is rub it in and let it dry, it will dry to a matt finish. They are correct, i used a sponge and just rubbed it in and it did dry to a matt finish

Overal opinion: I like this product, it's easy to use even for a clumsy oaf like me, smells great and does exactly what it says on the tin without too much thought in how to use it or look after your gear afterwards. Would i buy it? I'll decide once it has been on there for a few days but as it stands i do like this and am sure a bottle of it, whatever they call it, will make it's way into my collection at some point.

Cheers guys for the product and to WHIZZER for sending it to me :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

Thanks to SicSkate, this lot turned up yesterday!

I'll be paying it forward with a little bundle i'm cooking up so watch this space.


----------



## Sicskate

Glad it got there safely, even if it did take a while


----------



## J306TD

5kinner said:


> Thanks to SicSkate, this lot turned up yesterday!
> 
> I'll be paying it forward with a little bundle i'm cooking up so watch this space.


Wow that's a great bundle


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

omg! i just saw a meteorite / shooting star like a massive bright light in the sky moving really fast and then disappearing
1st time ive ever seen one


----------



## Sicskate

Did you make a wish??


----------



## WHIZZER

https://www.facebook.com/detailingworld

Check out facebook lads if you are on it - we are approaching 10000likes -so sticker comp today but if we can get to the 10000likes then we will do a competition next week !!! free goodies

so go spread the word we need new likes .....


----------



## bradleymarky

Worked my last shift last night. My daughter gets married today, only problem is her new name will be booler....


----------



## Pittsy

Booler?

Have a great day, you must be proud :thumb:

Good luck with the new.. Ermmm old job btw, hope it goes well:thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve already been asked to go back in the office but told them no. Most of the guys are pleased to see me back so happy with that.

Did a couple of trips yesterday to get me back in the swing and enjoyed it, got a full shift today.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Had another tfl driver observations hadn't had 1 in 4 years now I've had 2 in 8 weeks since my route changed companies


----------



## 5kinner

Wow! Only been on holiday for 9 days and this thread has gone down to page 3 ... I'll try and get my giveaway ready this week, just need to get some extra bits.

Anyway, just been in Italy for 9 days, Como and Garda ... was in a restaurant in Argegno on Lake Como, sat 6ft away from a Ferrari F430 with a ford focus estate next to it (yep you know whats coming ...) guys come back to it, opens passenger door bang, straight on the wing mirror! He didn't even know he'd done it!

I would love to take my car and drive to Italy, but there is no way I would park it anywhere!


----------



## 5kinner

Here we go then! COMPETITION TIME!

Sorry couldn't give more but still really a newbie! It's a mini boot kit and a few other bits.



Contains:

Boot Kit Box (velcro underneath ;-) )
Some Microfibres/Wax Sponges/2 Pairs Of Gloves
Sonax BSD
Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
G101 (Neat)
AB Brilliance Glaze
Auto Finesse Revive
CarChem 1900:1 Shampoo

Sorry about the dispensers, but it was all I could get

So The Question ....

What drink did I have Saturday night while watching TV? One post per hour.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I can add a 30ml pot of infinity wax to this aswell


----------



## 5kinner

Thanks Jonny!


----------



## bradleymarky

Obviously must have been alcohol so............Gin and tonic.


----------



## J306TD

Bottle of bud


----------



## muzzer

Corona with lime


----------



## WHIZZER

Jd and coke


----------



## 5kinner

So yes it's alcohol lol!


----------



## Farquhar

Lemon Hooch!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Southern Comfort on the rocks


----------



## bradleymarky

Babycham..


----------



## Jonnybbad

Got a couple of other bits to add as well as the wax


----------



## Sicskate

Thatchers??


----------



## stonejedi

baileys.SJ.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Who ever wins will be sent this aswell


----------



## zeb

well being from Nottingham makes you Northern so clearly it has to be a pint of bitter....:thumb:

(real ale of course!)


----------



## Bigoggy

Koppaberg ?


----------



## rory1992

Pint of Carling


----------



## Blackmass

Aberlour 10 year old single malt?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

wine .


----------



## 5kinner

Real Ale and Koppaberg are amongst my favourites, but not on this particular day! keep em coming. I'll give a clue later if no one has it by then.

Thanks Jonny for adding to the prize!


----------



## Kimo

Rekorderlig


----------



## Marve

Is it a particular brand of lager we're looking for?

I'll go with Stella Artois.


----------



## rory1992

Pint of fosters


----------



## Clancy

Peroni


----------



## J306TD

Can of calsberg export


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

strong bow


----------



## pantypoos

An Amaretto to remind you of your holiday!


----------



## Bigoggy

Rum and coke ?


----------



## Kiashuma

X factor was on so it has to be meths


----------



## Sicskate

Sailor Jerry's?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

magners


----------



## matt-rudd

Newcastle brown :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Coffee?


----------



## jenks

Fosters raddler?


----------



## Pittsy

What are we guessing by the way?


----------



## Wilco

Pimms


----------



## 5kinner

Ok guys, to narrow it down a little ... It wasn't lager/beer/ale or cider.

Pittsy, what drink did I have Saturday night to win a little prize from me and Jonnybbad


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Cava??


----------



## Clancy

Southern comfort ?


----------



## Pittsy

5kinner said:


> Ok guys, to narrow it down a little ... It wasn't lager/beer/ale or cider.
> 
> Pittsy, what drink did I have Saturday night to win a little prize from me and Jonnybbad


Was it booze?


----------



## 5kinner

Saturday night ... I have two kids! Of course it was booze!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

brandy


----------



## Pittsy

Been to Italy.... Grappa?:thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

It was a drink I had in Italy, but it's not Italian .... another clue in about 30 mins


----------



## Sicskate

Campari?


----------



## bradleymarky

White rum.


----------



## 5kinner

it contains white rum


----------



## Humpers

A mojito


----------



## 5kinner

We have a winner! Humpers

It was a Mojito indeed.

PM your address and I'll get it sent out.


----------



## Pittsy

Rum punch?


----------



## Pittsy

Well done fella:thumb:


----------



## Humpers

Christ wasn't expecting to win, only thought of it as was drinking them in Barcelona on a stag do, will pm you. Cheers buddy


----------



## Sicskate

Nice, well done


----------



## Jonnybbad

Humpers said:


> Christ wasn't expecting to win, only thought of it as was drinking them in Barcelona on a stag do, will pm you. Cheers buddy


If you pm your address I will get my contribution sent out ASAP


----------



## dak2v

Can of special brew


----------



## 5kinner

Comps over dak2v ... but come on special brew, I know i'm from Nottingham :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma

Tia Maria and Vimto?


----------



## Jonnybbad

parcel sent today


----------



## 5kinner

Little later than planned sorry, but parcel being collected tomorrow!


----------



## Jonnybbad

How's everyone been just got back from 10 lovely days in Turkey dammmmmmmmm it's cold and wet


----------



## bradleymarky

Been back at the new/old job for just over 6 weeks and the manager has left after 2 month, i did have a doo with him last week because i wouldnt smile on demand. He then told me that i was on 6 month probation so i lost my rag big time !!!

I would have give him a crack a few years ago..


----------



## muzzer

Holy thread resurrection Batman!!


Ok, i've been out of the detailing loop for a little while with personal stuff, so in a fit of generosity i have decided to pass on a prize that i won from Wilco. The reason being that i haven't used the wax in question, and rather than have it clutter up the fridge i am going to let it go to someone who can use it. 
I haven't quite decided how i'm going to do this yet but i will be picking someone at some point.


The wax in question is by Black Magic Detail and is their Sirius wax for light colour cars.


----------



## newshy.jn

I could happily use it lol


----------



## Clancy

Nice gesture muzzer


----------



## Rainey

That is a threat resurrection! Always used to read this thread but never posted in it until now. Have vowed over the past couple of weeks to actually start trying to contribute (not that I think my advice will be up to much) and not just steal all of the knowledge you kind folk provide. :wave:


----------



## Sicskate

Very kind of you


----------



## cossiecol

Nice one muzzer


----------



## muzzer

I think i have had a very good idea on how to decide on a winner.

If people post up pictures of their cars, remember light colours please, then come the 12 Days i will pick someone on a random day and surprise them :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

I'll get it started


----------



## muzzer

Come on folks, take a chance and you could be the lucky winner.


----------



## Clancy

Go on then I'll put one of the astra up from today, won't bother with one of the audi as it's a right mess lol


----------



## tightlines

Very good of you muzzer,I've not been on much myself due to work and house moving.
Pity we are a two black car family


----------



## bradleymarky

My son and his girlfriend have just bought a new peugeot 108 in white but its not coming for a fortnight, if its still running i`ll get a piccy up.


----------



## muzzer

bradleymarky said:


> My son and his girlfriend have just bought a new peugeot 108 in white but its not coming for a fortnight, if its still running i`ll get a piccy up.


Sure you can find a pic online


----------



## Pittsy

Oh nuts, they are all black here


----------



## newshy.jn




----------



## VXR_midlands

It is more of a mid tone but pretty light in the sun. Hasn't been waxed before


----------



## CTR247

Great offer Muzzer, here is my motor:


----------



## Cookies

Great gesture Muzzer!

So in th spirit of it all, here's the Cookie mobile.










And Mrs Cooks' wee ds3










Cooks


----------



## J306TD

Great offer there Muzzer. I have the dark version of this wax. It's very good. Leaves a great shine and good beading. Good luck guys


----------



## mcljot

My absolute pride and joy. Not as light as white or yellow, but not exactly dark either!


----------



## scoobyboy1

Was my pride and joy, until it was stolen!!! But got a new car coming Wednesday so im super excited!!!


----------



## scoobyboy1

cossiecol said:


> Just a request guys, please watch the size of your uploads.


Had to edit mine as it was mossive!!!!


----------



## cossiecol

scoobyboy1 said:


> Had to edit mine as it was mossive!!!!


Lol yeah spotted that on 

Thanks for editing :thumb: makes it a bit easier to view on a tablet.


----------



## Bigoggy

Would be good for my dads sq5


----------



## Bigoggy

I Will be giving a wax away soon too just need to pick it up from my parents house. Not had chance to get down there yet.


----------



## Rainey

Here's my car on the way out of work at tonight!


----------



## Sim

Very generous offer Muzzer :thumb:





I never win anything though


----------



## muzzer

Anymore? Come on, surely people must want the chance to be in with a free pot of wax? There is no restriction on post count on this, although i said i would make a choice during 12 Days of Xmas, this is not part of that. So if you only have 12 posts say and you think you can't post a pic of your car, then you are wrong, this is for anyone :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

I will put mine in the hat very generous of you muzzer


----------



## cole_scirocco

Cracking Muzzer..


----------



## muzzer

Just a quick reminder to everyone, you have until the 11th of december to post a pic of your car, then i will decide on who the winner is :thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd

Oooo count me in!


----------



## VAG-hag

this is the only pic I have to hand of my ride.....

awesome of you Muzzer :thumb:


----------



## hardyd44

not a recent one I am afraid, but best I have


----------



## Jack




----------



## Ashley1995

Would work nicely on either of mine :thumb: (Not the Corsa!)


----------



## Dal3D

Could do with a decent wax on O/H's car as she's reticent to actually wash it! I've done it a couple of times - comes up well:


----------



## fozzy

Here's mine as of a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Bigoggy

*** ANOTHER COMPETITION ***

Ok guys as now is the time for giving il do one too  
I was generously given this wax from carspunk as a prize on facebook but i already had the same wax, which is a really good wax by the way !!

To win it all you need to do is guess the very first wax i got when i started to fall in love with detailing 3 years ago .

!!! 1 guess per hour please as to let others have a go !!!

Here is a pic of the prize





Good luck !!!


----------



## matt-rudd

Autoglym had wax!


----------



## Clancy

Oooh looks nice  

Gonna guess at autoglym HD?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Dodo juice purple haze!


----------



## Farquhar

Simoniz?


----------



## Clancy

Aah posted at same time lol

I'll change mine to poor boys if that's allowed


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

damn it, my cars black metallic  but yeh anyways....
bigoggy - colnite 476


----------



## Bigoggy

Still wrong tho clancy lol.


----------



## Clancy

Bigoggy said:


> Still wrong tho clancy lol.


:lol: nevermind, I'm curious now as most of the common ones have popped up already


----------



## LewisChadwick7

g3 wax?


----------



## Bigoggy

Haha no clues


----------



## muzzer

I'm going for Salute the Fruit but if that is correct, then give the prize to someone of your choosing. I just like taking part me


----------



## LewisChadwick7

seen as though its been an hour what about megs mirror glaze #16 wax?


----------



## bradleymarky

Dodo juice white diamond.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

some kind of meguiars?


----------



## Bigoggy

Keeeep going


----------



## Bigoggy

I want the maker and the name of the wax. Not just the maker


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

meguiars gold class carnuba plus wax


----------



## Alfieharley1

Dodo juice blue velvet


----------



## Luke M

Farecla paste wax


----------



## VXR_midlands

Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax...?


----------



## rory1992

straight to the expensive ones sv crystal rock


----------



## sm81

Raceglaze Signature 55 wax


----------



## fozzy

Poorboys natty blue


----------



## Clancy

SV onyx?


----------



## DrH

Meguiars gold class liquid car wax:thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Meguiars Tech 2.0 wax.


----------



## newshy.jn

Simoniz original wax


----------



## bradleymarky

Dodo juice supernatural.


----------



## tightlines

turtle wax,colour magic


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

meguiars ultimate liquid wax


----------



## sm81

Collinite 915 Marque d’Elegance


----------



## Bigoggy

Sm81 you win !!!


----------



## Bigoggy

P.m me your address and il get it sent over to you mate :thumb:


----------



## sm81

Wohoo... first time!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

congratulations man  i was close with colnite 476 though


----------



## newshy.jn

Nice one sm81


----------



## muzzer

Well done sm81 :thumb:


----------



## sm81

Looking for it. What kind of durability wax has and what it calls?


----------



## VXR_midlands

Well done sm81


----------



## Bigoggy

It is their pro wax. I dont know on the durability as im always topping up with different products :thumb:


----------



## TPursey

Learnt so much on here and DW members are so helpful and not at all condescending


----------



## 5kinner

Good to see this thread going again! Awesome.


----------



## muzzer

Still time for you to post pics of your light coloured car with the chance to win an unused pot of BMD sirius wax for light coloured cars. The deadline is the same as the 12 Days of Xmas, there is no restriction on post count and a winner will be picked over the weekend.

:thumb:


----------



## AdamC

Here is my M135i:



Having a black car previously I only have waxes suited to darker vehicles.
Currently only tries a sealant on this one but would love a new wax to try.


----------



## AllenF

I love DW.
Cos this forum makes me look intelligent


----------



## Kimo

AllenF said:


> I love DW.
> Cos this forum makes me look intelligent


Does it **** :lol:


----------



## R7KY D

Older post I made in this thread , But I've got 6 more -- First 3 people to ask get them , I'm on my way home in a minute but will check thread later 

I've got 6 x 5 litre pump dispensers I don't need 

I use them on my Autosmart 5 litre containers , I've no idea what they dose out , I'm not a scientist I'm just cleaning my car 

I'll let them go in pairs , So 3 lots of 2 pump dispensers 

Who wants them and I'll even pay the postage 

1 ......2 .......3 .....................Go !!


----------



## Kimo

Some guy was after some the other day on here mate


----------



## newshy.jn

Yes ill have them


----------



## pantypoos

If they fit the Tardis and topaz cans I'd be interested in a couple, thanks.


----------



## AllenF

Yes kimo it does lol.
And it depends if they are Mark one or Mark two cans the mark two cans ( the newer ones) have a plastic lid on metal can the mark one's are slightly smaller and have a metal lid the same size as the plastic cans


----------



## tightlines

Kimo said:


> Some guy was after some the other day on here mate


is this the one you was thinking about Kimo

.http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371207&highlight=dispenser+pumps


----------



## pantypoos

AllenF said:


> Yes kimo it does lol.
> And it depends if they are Mark one or Mark two cans the mark two cans ( the newer ones) have a plastic lid on metal can the mark one's are slightly smaller and have a metal lid the same size as the plastic cans


Useful bit of info thanks Allen.

I have plastic lids, so must be the newer cans.


----------



## AllenF

Have they got the plastic on the can too.
Also the polish cans are different size again lol so they won't for those


----------



## Kimo

tightlines said:


> is this the one you was thinking about Kimo
> 
> .http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371207&highlight=dispenser+pumps


Yup


----------



## newshy.jn

Thanks R7KY D


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

R7KY D said:


> Older post I made in this thread , But I've got 6 more -- First 3 people to ask get them , I'm on my way home in a minute but will check thread later
> 
> I've got 6 x 5 litre pump dispensers I don't need
> 
> I use them on my Autosmart 5 litre containers , I've no idea what they dose out , I'm not a scientist I'm just cleaning my car
> 
> I'll let them go in pairs , So 3 lots of 2 pump dispensers
> 
> Who wants them and I'll even pay the postage
> 
> 1 ......2 .......3 .....................Go !!


if they will fit a power maxed 5l container of jet wash and wax il have a set please


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

thanx alot man, address pm'd  much appreciated


----------



## muzzer

Today is the last chance to post pics of your light coloured car, then over the weekend my good lady wife will be picking the winner. Good luck to everyone and whoever wins, my only request is that you do a review for DW and the manufacturer :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

R7KY D said:


> Older post I made in this thread , But I've got 6 more -- First 3 people to ask get them , I'm on my way home in a minute but will check thread later
> 
> I've got 6 x 5 litre pump dispensers I don't need
> 
> I use them on my Autosmart 5 litre containers , I've no idea what they dose out , I'm not a scientist I'm just cleaning my car
> 
> I'll let them go in pairs , So 3 lots of 2 pump dispensers
> 
> Who wants them and I'll even pay the postage
> 
> 1 ......2 .......3 .....................Go !!


thanx alot man, they arrived today


----------



## jenks

Here's my mondeo looking nice and shiny for a silver car, room for improvement though ;-)


----------



## newshy.jn

R7KY D said:


> Older post I made in this thread , But I've got 6 more -- First 3 people to ask get them , I'm on my way home in a minute but will check thread later
> 
> I've got 6 x 5 litre pump dispensers I don't need
> 
> I use them on my Autosmart 5 litre containers , I've no idea what they dose out , I'm not a scientist I'm just cleaning my car
> 
> I'll let them go in pairs , So 3 lots of 2 pump dispensers
> 
> Who wants them and I'll even pay the postage
> 
> 1 ......2 .......3 .....................Go !!


Mine arrived today thanks


----------



## muzzer

Okay, so the 12 Days of Xmas is going to start a little early.
My good lady wife has chosen her favourite picture for the pot of wax, so step forward........























































......Bigoggy!

PM me your details buddy and i'll get it sent out asap next week


----------



## newshy.jn

Well done bigoggy.:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Wow thanks guys !!! I cant wait to give this a go


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks Muzzer and well done Bigoggy


----------



## muzzer

Typical, everything arrives at once. I wont be able to post this until weds this week but i'll send it first class so you should get it well before christmas mate :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Bigoggy, goodies inbound :thumb: 

Keep your eyes peeled buddy


----------



## Bigoggy

Woohoo thanks muzzer


----------



## muzzer

You're welcome buddy but you should be thanking my wife, she chose the winner not me


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

so im sitting here and next to my pc i have a 50ml sample pot of bmd morpheus and i cant stop unscrewing the top off and giving it a sniff   going to have to put in the garage until febuary/march when i decide use it. lol


----------



## chongo

Same her..


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

chongo said:


> Same her..


what are you sniffing? morpheus too lol


----------



## Bigoggy

Thanks for the prize muzzer ! Il enjoy using this soon


----------



## muzzer

You're welcome my friend, hope your dad enjoys it too


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning.

Do you think we can make 8000 posts.....


----------



## Kimo

Yeaaa


----------



## muzzer

Yep, sure we can manage that


----------



## Sicskate

Easy!


----------



## tightlines

no problem


----------



## bradleymarky

Thats the spirit !!!


----------



## Ross

Been here since 2007 and its the first forum I sign in to,all the members are class.


----------



## Pittsy

Only 172 posts left


----------



## Farquhar

Shouldn't be a problem


----------



## alan hanson

1 more down


----------



## bradleymarky

Going to a garden centre in Wakefield this morning, they sell the blue roll i use on the car. I get 6 for 8 quid and they last ages. Bit of useless information for you there !!


----------



## J306TD

bradleymarky said:


> Going to a garden centre in Wakefield this morning, they sell the blue roll i use on the car. I get 6 for 8 quid and they last ages. Bit of useless information for you there !!


Good price actually


----------



## Puglife

I don't use any other forums so that must say something as to why it's the best IMO!


----------



## newshy.jn

This is the best forum site ever learnt so much off here thanks guys


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

so bradley is going to a garden centre to buy some blue roll? lol whats everyone else doing
and hi by the way!


----------



## BoroDave74

DW is the best forum because the wealth of knowledge means you don't have to buy rubbish, everyone's previous experience is there to guide and advise.

I'd seen so many recommendations for Bilt Hamber's Auto Foam on here I felt it was well worth buying 5l, and I was not disappointed!

Before


During


After open hose rinse


Very, very impressed, thank you DW


----------



## Sicskate

Haven't washed mine for about a month now 

I haven't used my Halloween or Christmas orders from af yet


----------



## Clancy

Sicskate said:


> Haven't washed mine for about a month now
> 
> I haven't used my Halloween or Christmas orders from af yet


Barely stopped raining since Halloween :lol: my cars are roper dirty been ages since they were cleaned


----------



## rob267

I haven't cleaned mine for weeks. Got it back from being resprayed and cant put anything on the paint for a month. Every time i go to wash it, it absolutely hammers it down.😠


----------



## muzzer

Mine is minging and i have a ValetPro sample to test, just wish the weather was better so i could get cracking with it.


----------



## Kimo

I still don't have a car let alone it being dirty


----------



## J306TD

Kimo said:


> I still don't have a car let alone it being dirty


Just seen your thread Kieran. Bit of a shock. What do you think you will replace the Polo with?


----------



## Kimo

Just buying a cheap run around over winter. Don't want to rush into getting the car I want to end up with a bag of nails lol.

Just an inconvenience really, not hard to check your mirrors is it -.-


----------



## Goodylax

*Sunday Funday Competition*

Hello all:wave:
I have up for grabs a sample mixer scavenged from the garage. 
Inside is:
Yankee Candle Clean Cotton Freshener
Megs Ultimate Wash and Wax sample
Autoperfekt Hybrid Gloss sample
C.A.R. Finishing Polish sample
HD Protect sample
Imperial Wax Easy Seal Sample
303 Multi-Surface cleaner sample
Gary Dean's Infinite Use Detail Juice sample

Stay tuned for the challenge........:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Ok, 
How many delicious Scottish Dogs are left in the package? :argie::argie:

One guess per hour per person. 
Good luck':thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Nice contest Goody52 is my first guess.SJ.


----------



## Kimo

33


----------



## matt-rudd

32, thank you


----------



## bradleymarky

I`m going to say 37..:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

matt-rudd said:


> 32, thank you


Thank you sir, and Congrats! :thumb:
That was quick....
PM me your shipping information and I will send it out this week


----------



## bradleymarky

The sweets look interesting mate, dont think we can get those here.


----------



## Clancy

Missed out, too slow haha


----------



## matt-rudd

Goodylax said:


> Thank you sir, and Congrats! :thumb:
> 
> That was quick....
> 
> PM me your shipping information and I will send it out this week


Happy days, PM incoming. Thanks


----------



## newshy.jn

.........


----------



## matt-rudd

Goodylax said:


> Thank you sir, and Congrats! :thumb:
> 
> That was quick....
> 
> PM me your shipping information and I will send it out this week


Thanks, the parcel arrived today. Much appreciated, once I have finished drinking tea all day I'll get a photo uploaded


----------



## matt-rudd




----------



## WHIZZER

Big Shout out to Goodylax - He sent a little parcel last week that I asked him to get for me from the US - Top Fella and all round Good Guy


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

nice one whizzer. did he mark it as gift or did you have to pay customs tax on it?


----------



## A&J

Well I would like to give a big shoutout to DW guys for sending me these stickers...



The story behind it is that I was chosen to win some detailing gloves about a month ago as part of DW prize...As I am not in the UK region Whizzer informed me that posting them makes no sense (because of shipping costs for a pair of gloves). I was a bit bummed because of that.

But after a week or so Whizzer informed me there was something in the mail for me and I got these stickers instead.

Thank you again...I love them :thumb:

And that is why DW is the best forum...the end :lol:


----------



## thedonji

I think that it's the best not only for prizes but for the information that it provides the novice and the pro and intermediate detailer


----------



## J306TD

Come on guys let's reach 10,000 posts and pages this year


----------



## muzzer

J306TD said:


> Come on guys let's reach 10,000 posts and pages this year


Sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Finally got a new car today, hoorah

Well, collecting it tomorrow


----------



## bradleymarky

Morning all.
Sunny start to the day but forecast snow in my area. May just get time to vac the car before the wife wants to go "for a run" with the kids.


----------



## muzzer

Kimo said:


> Finally got a new car today, hoorah
> 
> Well, collecting it tomorrow


Spill the beans


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> Spill the beans


Nowt special, cheap weekend toy seeing as I don't bee a daily anymore


----------



## tightlines

Kimo said:


> Finally got a new car today, hoorah
> 
> Well, collecting it tomorrow


picked my new car up yesterday, need to give it a clean where the dealer missed and put some protection on it today of some sort


----------



## Kimo

tightlines said:


> picked my new car up yesterday, need to give it a clean where the dealer missed and put some protection on it today of some sort


Ha lovely

I'll be getting a new car in a few months. My mate offered me his car at a bargain price so couldn't say no lol


----------



## Goodylax

Competition coming ladies and gentlemen.....stay tuned


----------



## Goodylax

*Competition time*

Hello all :wave:
Off this week, but it's literally freezing outside here 
Trying to find a spot to use a coating, but in the meantime will spread some love:thumb:
Up for grabs is a "Goody" box, geared towards winter with a variety of waterless washes etc. :detailer:

The game: Same as usual=Guess how many. 
One guess per hour, must have 100 posts to play:thumb:


Ok, guess away. I will put up a pick and run down of the prize in a few minutes.


----------



## Goodylax

The prize:


----------



## Goodylax

Aside from what's not written on the lid, there is an HD Poxy, a pair of Venom nitrile gloves, Megs Ultimate Black, and a Tutti Frutti Auto Finesse Hanger--and a few Waxaddict stickers


----------



## tightlines

Morning GoodyLax,very generous of you 
My guess is 48


----------



## A&J

38 :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

43 and I reckon


----------



## Sicskate

About 41?


----------



## Kimo

37


----------



## Cookies

45 I reckon


----------



## J306TD

29 please. Very generous of you


----------



## sean ryan

57 :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

56 :wave:


----------



## wysol2

39 ☺☺


----------



## J306TD

62


----------



## Clancy

34:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

42 please goody


----------



## m4rkymark

46 please


----------



## bradleymarky

second guess....67.


----------



## Kimo

73


----------



## J306TD

43 please


----------



## BaileyA3

64 please


----------



## Clancy

38 :thumb: 2nd guess


----------



## wysol2

45 second guess


----------



## great gonzo

Definitely 59 !!

Gonz.


----------



## timo10

54 please


----------



## bourno

47?


----------



## AdamC

28? Is it wrong that I want the chocolate more than the detailing products


----------



## m4rkymark

65 please


----------



## Farquhar

44 please


----------



## J306TD

51 please


----------



## bradleymarky

49. Thanks


----------



## J306TD

69 please


----------



## Goodylax

Good morning people :wave:



AdamC said:


> 28? Is it wrong that I want the chocolate more than the detailing products


They are soooo good. I'm ashamed to show another pic of that jar after last night :doublesho

Ok, 2 people were dangerously close


----------



## J306TD

68 this time


----------



## Farquhar

Let's try 55 then?


----------



## tightlines

I will go with 50 second guess


----------



## AdamC

48? If we were guessing whats in the jar now would it be down to single figures haha


----------



## J306TD

AdamC said:


> 48? If we were guessing whats in the jar now would it be down to single figures haha


Or 0 haha


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

60 
1st guess


----------



## J306TD

58 I think


----------



## Kimo

40


----------



## wysol2

30 3rd guess


----------



## m4rkymark

61 please


----------



## timo10

63??


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

35
2nd guess


----------



## LewisChadwick7

36 for me


----------



## eibbor

32 please


----------



## J306TD

70 please


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

52
3rd guess


----------



## footfistart

44 please.


----------



## sm81

29 first guess


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

31
4th guess


----------



## footfistart

49 seconds guess.


----------



## sm81

67 second guess


----------



## bourno

28 second guess


----------



## ferted

22 for me


----------



## Bigoggy

43 please


----------



## bradleymarky

63 ta.


----------



## footfistart

71 please.


----------



## Goodylax

*Winner*



footfistart said:


> 71 please.


And out of left field comes the winner :thumb:
71 
Congrats, PM me your shipping info and I will get it out this week.


----------



## footfistart

Wow I have won something! That never happens .

Thank you so much. Private message is in its way. I've just woken from a night shift so this was a nice thing to wake up to 

Ryan


----------



## Goodylax

Great, glad I could start your day off nicely!
I got your PM, and I will ship it out this week. I will let you know when its on the way-Enjoy


----------



## footfistart

Goodylax said:


> Great, glad I could start your day off nicely!
> I got your PM, and I will ship it out this week. I will let you know when its on the way-Enjoy


Fantastic stuff. See this is why this thread is titled so 

Much appreciated and thanks again.

Ryan


----------



## footfistart

Something has come through the post but from the US? I couldn't open it as I was on my way to work but it's got detailing stuff in it from the note describing what's inside. So I'll say thanks in advance and I'll reveal the box opening tomorrow  exciting stuff.

Ryan


----------



## ferted

footfistart said:


> Something has come through the post but from the US?


Yeah Goodylax is in New York


----------



## footfistart

So after just waking up from a night shift I thought I'd open my little goodie box and here it is.










Thanks so much for this. Hopefully tomorrow afternoon depending when I wake up from work I'll see if I can get bout and use some of this on the one of my cars.

All the best and thank you GOODYLAX

Ryan


----------



## Goodylax

Cheers, any questions just give me a shout


----------



## R7KY D

Random post but there is a prize for a question I will pose 

Has anyone got any children interested in golf ? , Please don't say yes for yourself


----------



## bradleymarky

My 7 year old son is trying to turn our back garden into his own personal golf course, he also tries to take grass into his bedroom (not sure why)  but the wife always catches him.
I bought him some cheapo plastic clubs to use but hes always moaning about real ones but its too cold at the minute. especially for me......


----------



## J306TD

R7KY D said:


> Random post but there is a prize for a question I will pose
> 
> Has anyone got any children interested in golf ? , Please don't say yes for yourself


No kids. So can't help sorry


----------



## footfistart

Goodylax said:


> Cheers, any questions just give me a shout


I will give you a shout. the waterless washes what make are they? I have never used waterless washes before so I've been trying to find reviews so I can start using them IE mix ratios ect ect.

Many thanks

Ryan


----------



## Goodylax

ONR is a common one, DW has reviews on here for it. 
The yellow is a US one, Detailer Enthusiasts or something, and the amount in that bottle could make 32oz of spray. The Infinite Use Detail Juice is crazy concentrated, only half that little bottle makes 32oz of spray, the other half can be used as rinseless wash in a bucket, etc.


----------



## muzzer

Spent the day shopping at Costco then looking at a replacement car for the skoda. Decided on the new one but i want to keep it a surprise and it wasn't the one i initially thought of either.


----------



## bradleymarky

£600 to insure a 1.0 daihatsu charade thats worth £300. £600 to insure a 12 plate BMW 320d that was close to £14000.........the mind boggles.


----------



## bradleymarky

Snowing here again, nothing heavy at moment.


----------



## rajanm1

bradleymarky said:


> £600 to insure a 1.0 daihatsu charade thats worth £300. £600 to insure a 12 plate BMW 320d that was close to £14000.........the mind boggles.


Most people think that insurance is just there to pay for fixing a car thats been damaged but actually quite a lot of the cost comes from bodily injury liability so think big hospital bills for ongoing care and whiplash claims etc.
In this example I'm pretty sure the BMW would have better safety in the event of a crash, hence why the overall premium ends up roughly the same!


----------



## bradleymarky

rajanm1 said:


> Most people think that insurance is just there to pay for fixing a car thats been damaged but actually quite a lot of the cost comes from bodily injury liability so think big hospital bills for ongoing care and whiplash claims etc.
> In this example I'm pretty sure the BMW would have better safety in the event of a crash, hence why the overall premium ends up roughly the same!


It certainly seems that way. I`ve just been quoted £500 for an Insignia VXR supersport fully loaded (320 BHP) worth £24000...


----------



## Bigoggy

My mps is cheaper to insure than my insignia was, double the power too


----------



## footfistart

My focus was a grand and a year later I've insured two cars for the same price with two people on it (my better half and I)


----------



## m4rkymark

Insurance is sometimes baffling even though I live with a motor underwriter, she tried to get me through understand but some of it goes over my head. My golf gti which was 13 yrs old was £160 which was worth £1500 brand new Mercedes, £30k was £90, Go figure...


----------



## Goodylax

Thanks Whizzer, made my day last week! You are the man


----------



## pantypoos

Time to give something away.

You may have seen an Autoglym iPad case up for swap in the swaps section, well it seems no one is interested in swapping for it so i think I'll give it away instead. It was given to my at the factory tour that DW organised and i would guess it is fairly rare, but i don't use Apple products so it is of no use to me.

If you are interested in winning this iPad case


















All you need to do is guess the name of my new Welsh Terrier puppy, she (clue) is the reason i have spent much less time on DW this year!










First correct answer below wins... (have as many guesses as you like)


----------



## bradleymarky

My Wife said Scruffy.
Tina the Terrier.
Trixie.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

poppy


----------



## LewisChadwick7

rosie
molly
daisy


----------



## footfistart

Tilly


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

Suzie.


----------



## Farquhar

Funny, I was just looking at this in the swaps section the other day and was going to offer to take it from you but haven't got anything to swap! Ok let's try...

Lucy
Allie
Tallulah
Moxie
Sasha
Rosie
Misty
Sugar
Zara
Lola
Sandy
Lily
Penny
Pepper
Sheba
Missy
Brandy
Coco
Annie
Molly
Maggie
Daisy
Lucy
Sadie
Ginger
Sassy
Bella
Angel
Leah 
Vicki
Venus
Flora
Tasha
Baby
Cleo
Sammy
Juno
Misty
Lady
Honey
Bella
Empress
Bobbi
Chloe
Emma


----------



## chongo

Chongo.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Stella
Tess


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Farquhar said:


> Funny, I was just looking at this in the swaps section the other day and was going to offer to take it from you but haven't got anything to swap! Ok let's try...
> 
> Lucy
> Allie
> Tallulah
> Moxie
> Sasha
> Rosie
> Misty
> Sugar
> Zara
> Lola
> Sandy
> Lily
> Penny
> Pepper
> Sheba
> Missy
> Brandy
> Coco
> Annie
> Molly
> Maggie
> Daisy
> Lucy
> Sadie
> Ginger
> Sassy
> Bella
> Angel
> Leah
> Vicki
> Venus
> Flora
> Tasha
> Baby
> Cleo
> Sammy
> Juno
> Misty
> Lady
> Honey
> Bella
> Empress
> Bobbi
> Chloe
> Emma


if you dont get it with that i'll actually  myself :lol:


----------



## pantypoos

LOL, good guesses! There was one name in Farquhar's post that is close to the shortened version of her name that we use, just one letter needs removing. 

I will accept either her full name or the shortened version.

A hint - The name is a 'human' name, so not a Spot or Patch type name.


----------



## Actrosman

How about Tash? That's either Natasha or Tasha! Daughter has a friend called Natasha but she always gets called Tash....unless she's getting shouted at (Tasha) or it's a 'for gods sake Natasha'!


----------



## muzzer

Sash
Emm
Bell


----------



## REVERSiN

Why does it sound like "Rose" ?

PS just a guess not into the iPad thingy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Actrosman

Or Sam/Samantha or Rose/Rosemary? And I'm my iPad as I type! Oops.....I see Rose has gone.....took a while to load my reply as I'm fighting for bandwidth against a Xbox and PC :wall:


----------



## Hufty

daffodil
leek
betsy
taffy


----------



## Hufty

chongo said:


> Chongo.


lol, el president maybe

mavis
maude
gypsy


----------



## Hufty

tess
teressa
annie
flo 
florence


----------



## Hufty

adscliocup - hes welsh


----------



## chongo

Hufty said:


> lol, el president maybe
> 
> mavis
> maude
> gypsy


:lol::lol: or maybe

Rent boy
Cup cake
Hello sailor:argie:


----------



## bradleymarky

Bell.
Miss.


----------



## Farquhar

Tash?


----------



## Cookies

Quincy Madden Knickersley-Knockerbotham

St. John Fitzgerald Pennypacker IV


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Farquhar

Bab
Vick
Lea
Ange
Sash
Lil
Anne
Bell


----------



## Hufty

Vanessa
Nessa
Ness


----------



## pantypoos

Lol at Cookies! Time for another clue. She was named after one of my Wife's favourite authors (authoresses?).


----------



## Hufty

Ruth
Barbara
Jackie
Jilly


----------



## Hufty

Catherine


----------



## A&J

Brandy, Heather, Channing, Brianna, Amber, Serena, Melody, Dakota, Sierra, Bambi, Crystal, Samantha, Autumn, Ruby, Taylor, Tara, Tammy, Lauren, Charlene, Chantelle, Courtney, Misty, Jenny, Krista, Mindy, Noel, Shelby, Trina, Reba, Cassandra, Nikki, Kelsey, Shawna, Jolene, Urleen, Claudia, Savannah, Casey, Dolly, Kendra, Kylie, Chloe, Devon, Emmalou, Fing' *Becky*?

Wait; was it any of those names with a "Lynn" after it? 

Coz if it is I got you! 

Brandy-Lynn, Heather-Lynn, Channing-Lynn, Brianna-Lynn, Amber-Lynn, Serena-Lynn, Melody-Lynn, Dakota-Lynn, Sierra-Lynn, Bambi-Lynn, Crystal-Lynn, Samantha-Lynn, Autumn-Lynn, Ruby-Lynn, Taylor-Lynn, Tara-Lynn, Tammy-Lynn, Lauren-Lynn, Charlene-Lynn (that one actually sounds funny), Chantelle-Lynn, Courtney-Lynn, Misty-Lynn, Jenny-Lynn, Krista-Lynn, Mindy-Lynn, Noel-Lynn, Shelby-Lynn, Trina-Lynn, Reba-Lynn, Cassandra-Lynn, Nikki-Lynn, Kelsey-Lynn, Shawna-v, Jolene-Lynn, Urleen-Lynn, Claudia-Lynn, Savannah-Lynn, Casey-Lynn, Dolly-Lynn, Kendra-Lynn, Kylie-Lynn, Chloe-Lynn, Devon-Lynn, Emmalou-Lynn, Fing' *Becky-Lynn*?

If not Its probarbly just hey Dog!


----------



## Hufty

Sadie 
Zadie
Jane


----------



## Alfieharley1

Harper
Zora
Zadie
Nora
Daphne


----------



## pantypoos

Still no correct guesses, so here's another clue about the authoress who gave her name to our dog.

2016 marks 100 years since she created one of the most famous fictional characters of all time.


----------



## bradleymarky

Tracy


----------



## Hufty

Beatrix


----------



## Farquhar

Agatha


----------



## Farquhar

"Christie" that is...


----------



## pantypoos

Farquhar Wins

It is Agatha, or Aggie as we like to call her (easier to shout while she's running away!)

If you'd like to PM me you address i'll get the iPad case posted out.

Well done!


----------



## pantypoos

Here is Aggie


----------



## Farquhar

pantypoos said:


> Farquhar Wins
> 
> It is Agatha, or Aggie as we like to call her (easier to shout while she's running away!)
> 
> If you'd like to PM me you address i'll get the iPad case posted out.
> 
> Well done!


Yes!! Thank you mate - very kind offer!


----------



## pantypoos

Farquhar said:


> Yes!! Thank you mate - very kind offer!


You're most welcome, it is now in the post.


----------



## Hufty

she is very cute :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Thanks WHIZZER much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Actrosman

Well done Farquhar......I'm not jealous one little bit...... Jammy  :lol:


----------



## Rainey

When I first started lurking on this forum this tread was always a good read. I never actually contibuted to it but found that the members who did frequently were always kind. This gave me the confidence to start using the forum more and start asking questions etc. So thankt to every one :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Holy Thread Resurrection!!!


I am having a bit of a clear out as i have all sorts of stuff i probably won't ever use so expect goodies to turn up on here to be won.

Aaaand we start off with a brand new, never used, unopened Autoglym Headlight Restoration kit. This was a freebie i was very generously given during a private tour of their HQ a while back and i will probably never use it, so someone else can benefit from their generosity.


So, there is no restriction on who could win this, could be a mod, admin or anyone who posts on DW new or old, just depends on who i deem to be the winner. I just need to decide on the qualifying criteria........


----------



## muzzer

So for your chance to win the AG headlight restoration kit, which is designed to be used with a hand drill, all you have to do is guess which song is currently my fave to listen to.

Clue 1: It's from the late 80's

Clue 2: it's by a four piece band

Final Clue : They are from Manchester.


Have at it people and good luck, closing date is the 13th and if nobody guesses correctly i will chose a different question and re run the competition.


----------



## J306TD

Great to see this thread going again Muzzer 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## tightlines

yes well done for bringing this back to the top, not going to have a guess as i don't need it,


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

thanx muzzer but im not interested in this one


----------



## Luke M

Good to see this return.
Like others I'll leave this for those interested.
Unless I can get a runners up keyring prize if I get it right.


----------



## rennieblair

muzzer said:


> So for your chance to win the AG headlight restoration kit, which is designed to be used with a hand drill, all you have to do is guess which song is currently my fave to listen to.
> 
> Clue 1: It's from the late 80's
> 
> Clue 2: it's by a four piece band
> 
> Final Clue : They are from Manchester.
> 
> Have at it people and good luck, closing date is the 13th and if nobody guesses correctly i will chose a different question and re run the competition.


The smiths...panic.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Could it be 'james'


----------



## bradleymarky

Oasis. Stop crying your heart out.


----------



## muzzer

No right guesses so far


----------



## Luke M

The smiths
This charming man?


----------



## muzzer

Nope, nobody has guessed right yet.


----------



## bigalc

Were you a fan of the Bee Gees....oops there were only 3 of them 
This one's" Twisting my melon man "


----------



## Luke M

The stone roses
Fools gold?


----------



## rocet

Stone Roses:She bangs the Drums.....Class!!


----------



## bradleymarky

Oasis....wonderwall.


----------



## Cookies

James - Sit Down?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

rocet said:


> Stone Roses:She bangs the Drums.....Class!!


We have a winner! Didn't take as long as i thought it might either, so well done to rocet for guessing correctly and pm me your address details so i can get this sent to you.

Once i've had a look at my box of goodies, another prize will be announced. :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Didn't see there was a comp or if have been all over the stone roses lol

Need to do my headlights aswell


----------



## ColinG

Nice one, got to love the Roses!


----------



## muzzer

And the next prize from my box of goodies is....





...drum roll.....







....an unopened bottle of Carchem Alloy Wheel Armour


To be in with a chance of winning this splendiferous prize, just tell me why you deserve to win.

Open to all and runs until the 13th when i will make my decision over the weekend.

Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

Awesome prize!

I have no need for it, so good luck to the winner


----------



## rocet

Yayyyy get me,many thanks Muzzer....good taste in music too fella


----------



## Kimo

Because I sold all my detailing gear now I've started to like it again lol


----------



## Kriminal

Because I'm feeling lucky.....punk! :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

Because I have never tried any type of wheel sealant before. Always just wash down as part of weekly wash. Be interesting to see the difference it makes


----------



## rory1992

I deserve it because i never win anything 😭😉

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan

I deserve it because we are in the process of moving house and the wife has packed away all my detailing gear  well apart from the emergency box I made up and hid from her :lol: so I have the basics but never included a wheel sealant :wall:

God I love moving house


----------



## klw7me

I deserve it because I planned to clean my car today but I woke up ill and am feeling sorry for myself


----------



## REVERSiN

I think I deserve this.
while not winning anything the past probable 12 years, this is the first car with wheels I really need to protect with something nice.








Cheers guys 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Don't forget, you have until the 13th to enter this. I am setting the deadline at 1pm.
After that i'll go over the entries before deciding who has won.


----------



## muzzer

Ok, after thinking about this and trying to come up with an neutral way of deciding who wins, i am going to give my wife a series of numbers and ask her to pick one. Whichever one she picks wins. So as i am on a break right now with her, this will be later today. Good luck everyone that entered :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

And the wife has spoken.
Seven people entered and she was asked to pick a number between 1 and 7, she chose number 5 which if kimo's entry was number 1 and REVERSIN's post was the final one, then that makes our winner.........










......drum roll.......










.....Juke Fan.


Well done and pm me your address fella. :thumb:
Another prize will be offered up tomorrow at some point, so keep an eye open for that everyone and enjoy the remains of your weekend.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Cheers Muzzer and Mrs Muzzer you just made my day :thumb:

PM on its way.


----------



## muzzer

Sorry Juke Fan, been stupidly hectic here but i haven't forgotten your prize, Mrs Muzzer will be posting it to you for me tomorrow.


I promised another prize and today is the first chance i've had to look in my box of goodies and so up for grabs now.........







...drum roll......

Is an unopened bottle of CarChem Deep Cleaner Polish. Now for this one i wanted to do a competition that would tax you all mentally and.....





...to win this particular prize...all you have to do is explain to me why someone else deserves a prize. Simple as that. 
This does not mean the person you talk about will win the prize, but let's say i said WHIZZER deserves it because he is a top bloke, then that gives you an idea of the sort of thing i'm looking for. You can mention anyone you like and your comments will be the deciding factor, not the person.

I'll run this until the end of the month and then choose someone, so get your thinking caps on guys n gals and good luck as always.


----------



## tightlines

no one in particular but i think the review team should win a prize, all the effort they do with families and jobs,they find time to do them which for me helps in my buying


----------



## REVERSiN

To be honest muzzer, you need to know some of the guys to recommend one. 
Sadly I hardly know any to anyone else deserves a good chance of winning simply for being an awesome contribution to this lovely forum 😁

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

I noticed a guy asked for advice on some gtechnic products and I'm sure it was Svended simply offered to send the guy some for free. 
Sorry if I got the person wrong but I thought that was damn good to do so.


----------



## Peter77

There was a thread by a guy called AS_BO called "help wanted- washing cars for a good cause". He did a charity car wash and got donated loads of gear by various brands and company's to help with his cleaning and raised a whole bunch of money. Was a great thing to do and showed DW as a great community and a great place to be


----------



## Juke_Fan

muzzer said:


> Sorry Juke Fan, been stupidly hectic here but i haven't forgotten your prize, Mrs Muzzer will be posting it to you for me tomorrow.


Cheers Muzzer, think it turned up today as I had a card from the Royal Mail saying they couldn't deliver a package as it needed signing for. Have to wait until Tuesday now to get it redelivered 

I swear the postie waits round the corner waiting for me to go out just so he can make me go to the collection office :devil: Not this time, he can redeliver it


----------



## muzzer

REVERSiN said:


> To be honest muzzer, you need to know some of the guys to recommend one.
> Sadly I hardly know any to anyone else deserves a good chance of winning simply for being an awesome contribution to this lovely forum 😁
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Oh no you don't, as someone mentioned, they saw svended giving advice about gtechniq products. So that is their entry, they've said he deserves something for doing that. Does that make sense?

Oh and i'll see if i can find something so that if one person is recommended in the winning post, i can send them something too :thumb:


----------



## WEIR_SJ

This has got to be one of the best (and longest) threads on this site... I just started reading it tonight thinking i'll wizz through it and read some great reviews and it'll help me decide what to buy next...

...then i looked at the page count :doubleshock: 800+ pages!!

looks like i've found something to keep me busy while i'm waiting/recoving from my hernia operation at the end of the month...

...Cant wait to get back in to full swing, and get started on my new Amarok :buffer:


----------



## WEIR_SJ

Well had some spare time and thought i would get a few dozen more pages of this post read today... Not ssen many reviews as yet, but still hoping there will be plenty in the next few hundred pages!!!


----------



## muzzer

Anyway, having looked into my box of goodies, whoever the person nominated is in the winning posts will win a sample bottle of ADS leather cleaner.


----------



## WEIR_SJ

muzzer.... You're reason for the edit, was the pun intended? :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Juke_Fan said:


> Cheers Muzzer, think it turned up today as I had a card from the Royal Mail saying they couldn't deliver a package as it needed signing for. Have to wait until Tuesday now to get it redelivered
> 
> I swear the postie waits round the corner waiting for me to go out just so he can make me go to the collection office :devil: Not this time, he can redeliver it


Turned up safe and sound this morning. Thanks again Muzzer:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

I suddenly remembered that i said i would close the previous competition at the end of last month. 
So here goes.........

.....our next winner is.......

......Peter77







so pm me your address details so i can send your prize out to you. :thumb:

And if AS_BO is paying attention, send me your details mate so i can send you a little something too :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

muzzer said:


> I suddenly remembered that i said i would close the previous competition at the end of last month.
> 
> So here goes.........
> 
> .....our next winner is.......
> 
> ......Peter77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so pm me your address details so i can send your prize out to you. :thumb:
> 
> And if AS_BO is paying attention, send me your details mate so i can send you a little something too :thumb:


That's really kind of you muzzer, 
PM on its way


----------



## AS_BO

Peter77 said:


> That's really kind of you muzzer,
> PM on its way


Morning Muzzer, thanks buddy! Nice to wake up to on a Sunday morning  PM Inbound.


----------



## muzzer

What are the chances that both of you are based in Northumberland? I couldn't do that again if i tried :lol:


----------



## REVERSiN

Sounds like a lucky area muzzer, i think we need to move there to win prizes lol

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

REVERSiN said:


> Sounds like a lucky area muzzer, i think we need to move there to win prizes lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Sounds good to me :thumb:

Guys i have a pretty busy week ahead so it will most likely be saturday before i can send your parcels but they will be sent.


----------



## Peter77

muzzer said:


> Sounds good to me :thumb:
> 
> Guys i have a pretty busy week ahead so it will most likely be saturday before i can send your parcels but they will be sent.


No worries muzzer, thanks again


----------



## muzzer

Both Peter77 and AS_BO, your parcels were sent today 1st class signed for :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Okay, time for another mini competition.

The prize this time is a part used pot of Bilt Hamber Finis Wax. I must stress though that this is PART USED and not a new one.


So competition is simple this time.........









......why should i send it to you?

And off you go everyone


----------



## Amc89

Because I've just discovered detailing and have spent too much money already lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

Because I don't care that it's part used. It's definitely a glass or in this case jar half full type of thing.


----------



## muzzer

I think this one will run until the end of the month and then Mrs Muzzer will be picking a winner


----------



## J306TD

Because I have never tried any BH products. Yet lots of people recommend this wax

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Peter77

muzzer said:


> Both Peter77 and AS_BO, your parcels were sent today 1st class signed for :thumb:


Hi muzzer,

Received today safe and no leaks, once again thank you very much. Going to give it a go on Friday weather permitting


----------



## Andy150

Because im new to detailing and got to spend a lot of money on starter things before i think about buying waxs


----------



## muzzer

3 days on this still to run. The next compeition prize is a belter and i think i might be nuts for giving it away.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

muzzer said:


> 3 days on this still to run. The next compeition prize is a belter and i think i might be nuts for giving it away.


ooOO cant wait man


----------



## Peter77

Was going to give this current comp a skip since I won the last. But I'm on for the next one, sounds interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

Because i`m changing from sealants to wax again and want to try a decent one.


----------



## Kimo

Because I sold most my waxes and regret selling finis


----------



## 350Chris

Because if I don't wax something again soon....my waxing arm will stop aching and waste away

and

Because half empty, or half full....there is always room for more wax!


----------



## muzzer

Okay, so time to draw this particular round to a close.


So seven of you entered and i asked the wife to pick any number from 1 to 7. She chose 5 and so........











.......come on in bradleymarkey, you are the winner :thumb:

Pm me your details fella.








Next competition details to follow at some point today and it's a belter of a prize....


----------



## muzzer

Your prize will be sent out to you as soon as i can visit the post office :thumb:


----------



## Luke M

Congrats Bradley.


----------



## muzzer

I've had a think and came up with the following for the next competition.

I've kind of fallen out with detailing, due to severe lack of facilities, and have started to want to detail the car again.
So, to win this next fandabbydozie prize, what you need to do is to post two pictures of your car. One with you in it to prove it is your car, can be a reflection shot if you want but most importantly, the second one needs to be a shot that makes me want to get fully back into detailing. It can be a reflection shot, can be a beading shot or even a short video that you think demonstrates your passion for detailing. So the prize.......









....is jar number 20 of 48 of the Obsession Wax for Waxstock 2015. This is brand new and only been opened to smell the fragrance. It has never been touched and is currently sat in the fridge. So...on your marks....set....go!!!


----------



## muzzer

Oh and this will run until the end of the month again.


----------



## matt-rudd




----------



## OvEr_KiLL

wheres the shot of you in it matt rudd? lol


----------



## muzzer

OvEr_KiLL said:


> wheres the shot of you in it matt rudd? lol


:lol:

To be fair though he has posted a pic of that car with him next to it before


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

muzzer said:


> :lol:
> 
> To be fair though he has posted a pic of that car with him next to it before


yeh but is it his car?  :lol:


----------



## matt-rudd

The waxstock photo I'm in the background with white top and jeans on


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

muzzer can i withdraw my entry as ive just seen its only 1-2 weeks durability mate 
would rather someone else got it


----------



## muzzer

OvEr_KiLL said:


> muzzer can i withdraw my entry as ive just seen its only 1-2 weeks durability mate


If you're sure that's what you want to do, then fine by me


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

muzzer said:


> If you're sure that's what you want to do, then fine by me


on this one yeh i would rather someone else had it 
thanx man


----------



## chongo

I hope I bring you some inspiration Muzzer, 2weeks ago I started a new life, and the passion I have for detailing NOW is stronger than ever, I hope you find it again.


----------



## stonejedi

Still not inside the car though mate,if my understanding of the rules is correct,if not i am kind of puzzled.SJ.


----------



## great gonzo

After a quick snow foam and wash.



I'm the driver!!!



Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Not everyday you see two nuns driving a 360 bhp scoob!!

Gonz.


----------



## muzzer

stonejedi said:


> Still not inside the car though mate,if my understanding of the rules is correct,if not i am kind of puzzled.SJ.


To be fair i said one pic of your car and one with you in it. Now that could mean you in your car or you in the pic with your car like Chongo, it was a bit vague on my part. I will accept either variation. :thumb:


----------



## Spike85

Great Prize 

url=https://postimg.org/image/vorozvcod/]







[/url]photo hosting

image hosting over 10mb


----------



## dholdi




----------



## Goodylax

Ok, I know Muzzer has his comp going, but here is another to spice up hump day. Here is the prize--
Feed the Bead, Fourthwax Summer, and a weekend warrior wax sample. 2 Kennotec samples, DP Power Wash, Megs rinseless sample, a few other pieces and 2 Yankee car jars.
Comp details in next post.


----------



## Goodylax

How many pieces of yummy Haribo are in this jar?
One guess per hour, must have 50 posts to play.
Cheers


----------



## J306TD

Mmm haribo 

Guess 134

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Talidan

294

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

314

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines

450 sweets


----------



## WHIZZER

Ill guess but if I win ill pass the prize onto somebody so how about 273


----------



## J306TD

167

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## timo10

98


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

308...


----------



## Peter77

184


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85

211 ....


----------



## ronwash

Id say 146..


----------



## Peter77

111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

232

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## bradleymarky

142 sweets.


----------



## stonejedi

350.sj.


----------



## Peter77

157


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Definitely 136

Gonz.


----------



## timo10

121


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

221

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Sim

None - their not Haribo :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

276.sj.


----------



## dholdi

400...


----------



## Luke M

265...


----------



## rob267

267..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

112 I reckon:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Sim said:


> None - their not Haribo :thumb:


Nice try, but no trick questions here!

"HINT"--I think my wife said it took 14-15 separate bags of assorted sweets to fill the jar......


----------



## Goodylax

dholdi said:


> 400...


Higher



Pittsy said:


> 112 I reckon:thumb:


Lower

That's all the hints for today:thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Goodylax said:


> Higher
> 
> Lower
> 
> That's all the hints for today:thumb:


I'm confused it's higher than 400 but lower than 112. Or maybe you've been on the wine gums  Haha

I guess 251

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## stonejedi

511.sj.


----------



## Goodylax

Oops, read that without my glasses, thought it said 1,121


----------



## Spike85

666


----------



## dholdi

425...


----------



## danwel

331..


----------



## Luke M

401...


----------



## stonejedi

Early morning try423.SJ.


----------



## chongo

252, going back to sleep.


----------



## timo10

496


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

601 :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

154


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

402...


----------



## stonejedi

532.sj.


----------



## Spike85

456....


----------



## Farquhar

222 please


----------



## S7ephen j

312 sweets in that bowl I believe :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

213 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## bradleymarky

179...


----------



## Peter77

199


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291

191 sweets


----------



## Luke M

403...


----------



## Welshquattro1

506 :thumb:


----------



## timo10

465

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

427 from me


----------



## J306TD

304

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Sicskate

208??


----------



## Hereisphilly

588

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodylax

Just a reminder--I hinted yesterday that the number is between 400 and 1,000...


----------



## great gonzo

666 Devils sweet. ?

Gonz.


----------



## stonejedi

789.sj.


----------



## Rainey

543 

Not been on here for a while due to work but great to see this thread back up the top!


----------



## J306TD

682

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## DRGloss

601


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

786 Saul.


----------



## muzzer

823 :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

625

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## dholdi

430...


----------



## Hereisphilly

826

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85

777


----------



## Luke M

404...


----------



## J306TD

531

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## 350Chris

456.....


----------



## Luke M

405...


----------



## J306TD

276

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## stonejedi

810.sj.


----------



## Jonnybbad

506

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim

432 ?


----------



## bradleymarky

353.....


----------



## Spike85

411


----------



## WHIZZER

433
..


----------



## uggski

My guess 555


----------



## J306TD

753

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## dholdi

435...


----------



## Luke M

519...


----------



## J306TD

644

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Peter77

501


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

457 :d


----------



## matt-rudd

789 !


----------



## stonejedi

591.sj.


----------



## Luke M

478...


----------



## dholdi

440...


----------



## Peter77

511


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

347 haribo candys


----------



## Goodylax

Oooooooo
A couple people are dancing around it--someone was only 3 off!


----------



## Hereisphilly

558

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85

408


----------



## Mikej857

424... or is it 430


----------



## dan4291

443..


----------



## Luke M

475...


----------



## stonejedi

460.sj.


----------



## Spike85

414


----------



## dave-g

Ooh....276 ish lol


----------



## Luke M

474...


----------



## dholdi

445...


----------



## Spike85

429


----------



## timo10

454


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

508 then :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

700 this time


----------



## stonejedi

588.sj.


----------



## Peter77

514


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev

163 ...


----------



## J306TD

647

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## bradleymarky

211....


----------



## stonejedi

Back again 792.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

And again before I leave for the shops547.SJ.


----------



## saul

Once again 501

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85

503


----------



## dholdi

426...


----------



## Wilco

Adam are you eating these as the game goes along?:lol:


----------



## Paul.D

I'm going with 417


----------



## Spike85

437  can I have the sweets Mmmmmmm


----------



## Peter77

521


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodylax

Someone was 1 off!!!


----------



## Goodylax

Wilco said:


> Adam are you eating these as the game goes along?:lol:


Nom nom nom, who me? Nom nom nom


----------



## Mikej857

424...


----------



## Spike85

436


----------



## J306TD

427

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## stonejedi

438.sj.


----------



## timo10

453


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

436

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## stonejedi

459.sj.


----------



## Spike85

416


----------



## J306TD

418

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## stonejedi

:wave:829.SJ.


----------



## Spike85

425


----------



## Peter77

522


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

469...


----------



## J306TD

513

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## bradleymarky

Thanks to muzzle for the waxes. Can't wait to try the finis.


----------



## J306TD

455

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Welshquattro1

Guessing 500


----------



## Goodylax

J306TD said:


> 513
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


And there it is- 513 sweets
You are the winner- send me a PM with your shipping information plz:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Congrats J306TDNice competition goody:thumb:,Part of me is glad someone got there in the end even though it wasn't me,I will have a dig around my products and see if I can return the torment back to you goody.SJ.


----------



## Spike85

awesome was a good laugh


----------



## Luke M

At least I know I wasn't even close. Would have been gutted if was. Well done J306TD and thanks Goodylax for the comp.


----------



## J306TD

Wow I wasn't expecting that. Thank you so much Adam

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Goodylax

Absolutely my pleasure
Glad everybody was having fun!


----------



## WHIZZER

thanks chaps again ....


----------



## Luke M

For Muzzer's Obsession Wax prize.
I would love to win so I have another wax to review and continue learning how to make videos like this.
I am in the video. Hopefully that counts


----------



## Goodylax

Prize box was shipped this week James ! It should get there by next week


----------



## J306TD

Goodylax said:


> Prize box was shipped this week James ! It should get there by next week


Thank you very much. Can't wait

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## J306TD

Goodylax said:


> Prize box was shipped this week James ! It should get there by next week


Delivered today safe and sound. Thanks again Adam for a great prize

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## 20vKarlos

:spam: :detailer: :wave: :spam:

Ladies and Gentlemen!!!

*KARLOS IS BACK* 

It's been almost a full year since I've had a real chance to get on the forum, my previous place of work was HORRENDOUS and I was doing all hours under the sun.

Im now self employed again as a TAXI DRIVER and plan to be on here a whole lot more - especially posting in the Project thread section about the Corsa Project :thumb:

I've been through the last 150+ pages and have seen that the thread has only recently been resurrected... let's keep it alive and get to 1000 pages as soon as possible.

Keep your eye peeled as I shall be back with a Giveaway in the next few days

:thumb:

:wave:​


----------



## WHIZZER

Good to have you back


----------



## muzzer

20vKarlos said:


> :spam: :detailer: :wave: :spam:
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen!!!
> 
> *KARLOS IS BACK*
> 
> It's been almost a full year since I've had a real chance to get on the forum, my previous place of work was HORRENDOUS and I was doing all hours under the sun.
> 
> Im now self employed again as a TAXI DRIVER and plan to be on here a whole lot more - especially posting in the Project thread section about the Corsa Project :thumb:
> 
> I've been through the last 150+ pages and have seen that the thread has only recently been resurrected... let's keep it alive and get to 1000 pages as soon as possible.
> 
> Keep your eye peeled as I shall be back with a Giveaway in the next few days
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> :wave:​


Well there is still time to enter the competition to win an unused Waxstock 2015 Obsession Wax :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Welcome back matey

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## 20vKarlos

Thank you kind sir, I managed to find it after a good search to find the criteria... 
but, Me being me thought I'd bring it up to the current post. :thumb:

*MUZZER'S COMPETITION​*


muzzer said:


> I've had a think and came up with the following for the next competition.
> 
> I've kind of fallen out with detailing, due to severe lack of facilities, and have started to want to detail the car again.
> So, to win this next fandabbydozie prize, what you need to do is to post two pictures of your car. One with you in it to prove it is your car, can be a reflection shot if you want but most importantly, the second one needs to be a shot that makes me want to get fully back into detailing. It can be a reflection shot, can be a beading shot or even a short video that you think demonstrates your passion for detailing. So the prize.......
> 
> ....is jar number 20 of 48 of the Obsession Wax for Waxstock 2015. This is brand new and only been opened to smell the fragrance. It has never been touched and is currently sat in the fridge. So...on your marks....set....go!!!


*I'm sorry I have to cheat... but 3 pictures won't hurt. *

When we first got out Zafira it needed the time spent on it, it was horrendously dirty, but it was also horrendously cold....

So here it is...FILTHY (look as those swirls)



The before it was detailed



The after picture with me in  :thumb:



:buffer:​


----------



## muzzer

Okay.....i am calling this one at 5pm Friday, any entries after that will be considered nulled void. 
Decision will be made as to who the winner is on saturday.

I do have another prize for afterwards, it isn't much but what the heck. :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

I was going to do my usual method of getting Mrs Muzzer to pick a random number from the number of entries in this competition but one person in particular made me snort when i saw their entry, so without further ado...........








....come on in Great Gonzo, you are the winner of the Obsession Wax prize. And, can i just say the picture of you dressed like a nun had me spraying water over the dog :lol: Send me a pm with your details fella :thumb:









Onto the next prize and for this one, it's a used pot of Bouncer's Looking Sweet wheel wax. Used approximately 50% of this pot but has been sat in the fridge doing nothing and so it will be the next prize.


What do you have to do to win i hear you ask??



Simple, first person to include a silly picture of themselves that was not included in this thread or the Spellbound thread, wins.


On your marks....





...wait for it.....






...... GO!!!!!!


----------



## Spike85

Iraq 2007

upload img


----------



## BillyT

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Prince Harry stunt double


----------



## muzzer

Nice one Spike85, you win the prize. PM me your details fella :thumb:

I'll have a look about and see what else i can find to give away next


----------



## muzzer

Gonz did your prize get to you okay?


Spike you still need to pm me your details buddy :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

muzzer said:


> Gonz did your prize get to you okay?
> 
> Spike you still need to pm me your details buddy :thumb:


I certainly did mate, I thought I sent you a PM?
It's currently doing its thing on my bonnet!!! And very nice it is too

Thanks again for your generosity

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Here you go guys proof of the great prizes!!!



Gonz.


----------



## muzzer

Holy thread resurrection Batman!!!


Seeing as how the 12 Days of Christmas is over and seeing as how the wife is asking me to sort out my cleaning stuff, we are going to have a little competition or two

So prize number one is a 3/4 full bottle of Time To Dry by those extinct types over at Dodo Juice. I've used approximately a 1/4 of this and it's a very good product but as i am switching to one particular brand, i have no need for this.


So........how do i give this one away.......ahhhh....yes that should do it...



So, i want you to tell us all your absolute worst detailing horror story that your yourself committed. You have until midnight 31st of this month.


I can't wait for some of these :lol:


----------



## chongo

This should be good I wonder if any pros own up


----------



## REVERSiN

I once managed to make a small clear coat mark into a giant hole by going through the base to primer XD. 
The worst is that the car was metallic blue and it was the read quarter panel LOL. That was bad and I still remember it till today. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

I clipped the edge of a brand new plastic kuga tailgate and ripped a 3inch slab of paint off... Oops, but I was a beginner


----------



## muzzer

Ouch to both of those :lol:

Let's see who else is going to join in


----------



## Peter77

I once misread the instruction of a wetcoat type spray on sealant product (a year or so ago as I was just starting out with detailing). It wasn't the type out of a lance, just a regular bottle with a trigger. So instead of spray on the wet panel and buff dry with a cloth, as per the instruction. I went around the whole car with the trigger bottle, being very generous. By the time I made it back to the first panel the sealant had dried like glue in perfect untouched spray patterns on each panel. It was a clear solution, but the car looked like it had been shot by dozens of clear paintballs. I tried quickly to wash them off but had to scrub hard and was worried I was damaging the paint. So had to seek help, luckily I have a friend who also loves detailing and he took pity and ended up machine polishing the marks out. Strangely enough I never used that type of spray sealant again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

:lol:


----------



## Jue

Well am very new to all of this (love to get in to it even more mind) after investing in a meguiers da & buying a load of AG products from Halfords on there 3-2 offer I set about doing my new (new to me!) van & thought I done ok - ish even after taking the bloody machine off the paint work be for it stopped running (my shed still has the streak of polish splatter !) actually so dose the neighbours shed !! All good fun though


----------



## jenks

My wife had a fiat cinquecento sporting from new, in red. After about 2 1/2 years it was pink so I got fiat to respray it, all good! About 10 days later some idiot keyed it, only about 6 inches long. With my limited knowledge at the time I filled in the scratch with paint then proceeded to polish back, only to realise how thin the paint was as the white undercoat started to show through. Back to the paintshop!


----------



## Alfieharley1

I think the best time for me was when I got a snow foam lance on my K2. Like a kid in the sweet shop I wanted to have ago so decided let's actually do the kids red & Yellow cars. Plugged it all up (well I thought I did) turned on the pressure washer and nothing there. i shouted the Mrs to check the plug. at this point I decided to check the lance directly in my face. The Mrs then plugged it and you guessed it spray straight in the face! Mouth full of snow foam! Did not taste good. Moral of the story - I never leave the lance on auto spray and always remember to check the plugs. My Mrs as you can understand still finds it rather amusing to bring it up in conversations


----------



## muzzer

Alfieharley1 said:


> I think the best time for me was when I got a snow foam lance on my K2. Like a kid in the sweet shop I wanted to have ago so decided let's actually do the kids red & Yellow cars. Plugged it all up (well I thought I did) turned on the pressure washer and nothing there. i shouted the Mrs to check the plug. at this point I decided to check the lance directly in my face. The Mrs then plugged it and you guessed it spray straight in the face! Mouth full of snow foam! Did not taste good. Moral of the story - I never leave the lance on auto spray and always remember to check the plugs. My Mrs as you can understand still finds it rather amusing to bring it up in conversations


:lol: That is fantastic and reminds me of an old thread on PH where someone bent down to tie their shoe lace at the traffic lights, sneezed and head butted the steering wheel. There were some absolute belters in that thread.

By the way Spike, you have until the end of January to respond regards your prize or it will be added to the next competition.


----------



## funkydunk

Not giving myself time to wash my van completely and having to drive around with half gleaming white and the other half 3 weeks of winter filth brown.
Never again.


----------



## muzzer

A reminder, this will run until midnight tonight.


The next competition will be a good one :thumb:


----------



## storm2284

A lot of years ago now I was introduced to a rather large buffing type rotary machine.. don't ask me what it was but I was of much smaller and finer stature back then. Was in a bay at a dealership I used to wash cars at while he was prepping a new sales car. Told me it made the paint nice and would I like a go.. well anything new of course!!! 

Unfortunately he failed to warn me of the power of said machine and when switched on in my hands it half took me up the bonnet before flinging out of my hands and making a mess of the rest of the bonnet..... think I was 18 at the time, the lad took full blame but I still cringe to this day! Bit like letting a 3 year old push the trigger on the pressure washer type thing I went flying! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

storm2284 said:


> A lot of years ago now I was introduced to a rather large buffing type rotary machine.. don't ask me what it was but I was of much smaller and finer stature back then. Was in a bay at a dealership I used to wash cars at while he was prepping a sales car. Told me it made the paint nice and would I like a go.. well anything new of course!!!
> 
> Unfortunately he failed to warn me of the power of said machine and when switched on in my hands it half took me up the bonnet before flinging out of my hands before making a mess of the rest of the bonnet..... think I was 18 at the time, the lad took full blame but I still cringe to this day! Bit like letting a 3 year old push the trigger on the pressure washer type thing I went flying!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


:lol:


----------



## dave-g

First introduced to the site by (my dad of all people) who in turn persuaded me to go straight for a rotary paying halls with him. I did the usual watching videos, bit of research I'll be fine, then my old man decides t sheepishly walk in and tell me to come look at what he's achieved... If you call it that. Took the paint right off of the a-pillar edge on my nice relish-pink polo gti :lol: :buffer:
I went out and bought a da and he refuses to touch that now :lol::lol:

Favourite thing to date was weekly wash the old accounts ladies car (a dragon green mk3 golf) right down the middle so half clean. Dozy bat never once noticed, went on for about 6 months :thumb::wall:


----------



## Spike85

Sorry Muzzer forgot i even sent the picture  Have messaged you


----------



## Rae1001

I scraped a little bit of paint off a front wing on my old mk4 golf gti. I always loved this car so obviously had to get it fixed.
Went out and bought some colour match paint and all the rest of the paints, equipment needed. Made the repair and was so proud of how it looked but it was a slightly different texture
Thought no problem, ill flat it back and polish it up... all went well until i turned on my rotary polisher and ruined the repair id made, plus an even bigger area around the repair. I was gutted to say the least

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack

I use to work for a BMW garage. A sales man came down one day and asked if I could polish out a scratch on a bumper. So, he presented me with a nice big x5 with a chip on the bumper about the size of a 5p. I explained that the paint was missing and the only way to fix it would be to paint it or at least touch it up. Anyway, this salesman knew best an insisted that I use the machine polisher on it. Now, this machine polisher was a 2 speed paint shredding machine that would burn through a tank. I told him numerous times it wouldn't work but he told me I better do it or I'd be in trouble. So I made him stand and watch as the paint started to peel away. If only I got a picture of his face at this point. He then starts screaming at me saying it was my fault and that the customer was coming to pick the car up in an hour. I laughed and said I did warn you and had witnesses. Next thing I knew there was 4 mechanics down swapping the bumper with another one on the car lot. The Customer never knew a thing which is a pity, after that the salesman never questioned what we told him could be done.


----------



## muzzer

Okay, i had been meaning to sort this New Years Day but had some fun health issues.

Anyway, i've had a look through the entries and whilst they are all very very funny, the one to stand out and make me laugh the hardest was......











....alfieharley1.


It really was highly amusing and made me actually want to see it happening. PM me your details fella :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

And the next competition is a beauty, we have a bottle of Dressle from Auto Finesse. Not sure how much is in this but if i said 50% then it might be more than that but it is at lest 50% of the bottle.


How do you win this you say?

Simple, you have to explain who your detailing hero is and why. Best answer wins the prize and you have until the end of January for this one.


And away you go people...


----------



## Alfieharley1

Thanks Muzzer will PM now -

I also am going to put my detailing Heros on this thread but not win the prize 

Mine are actually 2 guys on here!

Stangalang Very friendly guy always wanting to help and his work with a Flex is ridicolous!

Also Scott from Beau Technique. Any questions I have had he answered and is always willing to help. Scott is also up the road from me but never had chance to meet in person. Scott has however had PDR removals from my uncle which I linked up. Also my Father in law had some off his painters over spray on a car. He gave me some great tips to remove these.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bump comp ^^


----------



## muzzer

Alfieharley and Spike, your items were posted earlier today :thumb:


----------



## Spike85

muzzer said:


> Alfieharley and Spike, your items were posted earlier today :thumb:


Huge thanks to Muzzer. Wax Arrived today :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Received today thanks Muzzer


----------



## muzzer

Okay, i seems this particular competition prize is not all that popular, so i will let this run until Sunday night at 10pm and then call it.


----------



## Rainey

I could say just one as all those who give so generously of there expertise on this site are my detailing "hero's". Infact not just those who help others but the mods and admins who make this the only forum of any type that I frequent and enjoy!

Actually after further thought i would have to say either Stangalang, or Chongo. both seem to produce outstanding work and are very generous with their advice without being condisending or belitling of those of use who are trying the best we can not to make a mess of it!


----------



## Cookies

I have to give my Detailing Hero shout to @Ben_W. The guy is a master at anything he turns his hand to, and is rebuilding a 306 Rallye to what i'd consider concourse standard. He has built a beach buggy, oh and he is a really good guy too. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> I have to give my Detailing Hero shout to @Ben_W. The guy is a master at anything he turns his hand to, and is rebuilding a 306 Rallye to what i'd consider concourse standard. He has built a beech buggy, oh and he is a really good guy too.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Plus 1 on that :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

I'm going to have to go with Luke M. I don't really know many people around here. But his reviews are excellent and on the back of them, I've bought a few excellent products. Products I probably wouldn't have bought without his reviews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01

I'm going +1 for Stangalang.

We've (sadly) never met but I really look forward to his tremendously useful reviews/opinions/knowledge etc.

There's loads of others who I value soooo much but if I can only pick one.....

Andy.


----------



## Cookies

muzzer said:


> Okay, i seems this particular competition prize is not all that popular, so i will let this run until Sunday night at 10pm and then call it.


So who won, Muzzer?

Sent from my D6603


----------



## muzzer

After great debate( who am i kidding, work kind of got in the way of this one a wee bit ), step forward........










Rainey...:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Another competition will be along shortly, once i have thought up a reason.....


....however the prize will be a bottle of Autoglym SRP


----------



## Cookies

muzzer said:


> After great debate( who am i kidding, work kind of got in the way of this one a wee bit ), step forward........
> 
> Rainey...:thumb:


Sorry Muzz - I totally misunderstood the comp. I thought it was the person you nominated who would win the prize - d'oh.

Well done rainey! Congrats chum.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Rainey

Thanks Muzzer, first time I've won anything!

Well chuffed 

Paul


----------



## muzzer

Rainey said:


> Thanks Muzzer, first time I've won anything!
> 
> Well chuffed
> 
> Paul


I'll post your parcel saturday morning :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Okay...last competition from me for a while

The prize is an full bottle of Autoglym Super Resin Polish.



What do you have to do to win this you say?

Simple, convince me of why i should give this prize to you. There are no set rules on what you have to do, just be better than everyone else that enters.
You have until i come back from Tenerife on the 12th of March, so that should give you all plenty of time to get creative with your entries.


----------



## Jack R

I think you should give it to me because, I've never won anything on here before despite all my best efforts of trying.


----------



## Cookies

There was a young fellow called Cookies
Who detailed with his fellow rookies,
Muzzer's polish the prize,
Would replenish supplies,
And would stop me going down to the bookies. 

I'm here all week. Try the veal....

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Cookies

So who won, Muzzer?

Good holiday? 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## muzzer

Not decided yet, i will let Mrs Muzzer decide over the next day or so before i announce the winner.


However, the competition is now closed, so if anyone else sees this, sorry but you are too late.


----------



## Cookies

Muzzer,

Do me a wee favour and send the competition prize to JR1982. He hasn't won anything on here, and I've far far too much stuff already. 

Cheers,

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## muzzer

Cookies said:


> Muzzer,
> 
> Do me a wee favour and send the competition prize to JR1982. He hasn't won anything on here, and I've far far too much stuff already.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


As you wish, i had planned on a decision before now but work has gone nuts and i haven't had time to blink let alone think.

JR1982, pm me your details :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

muzzer said:


> As you wish, i had planned on a decision before now but work has gone nuts and i haven't had time to blink let alone think.
> 
> JR1982, pm me your details :thumb:


Happy days, I've finally won something properly :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> Muzzer,
> 
> Do me a wee favour and send the competition prize to JR1982. He hasn't won anything on here, and I've far far too much stuff already.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Cheers bud, :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Not sure when i will get the chance to send it but i have your details so as soon as i can, i'll post it :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

muzzer said:


> Not sure when i will get the chance to send it but i have your details so as soon as i can, i'll post it :thumb:


Thanks bud, not to worry:thumb:


----------



## Cookies

JR1982 said:


> Cheers bud, :thumb:


You're very welcome bud.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Wilco

Thread resurrection time!! 
As the forum has been so supportive to me over the last year and indeed throughout my membership its time for a give away I feel. So last Monday I lost a tyre and finally I had it replaced earlier. SO to win a couple of M&K wax samples what have I replaced the pilot sport with?









Size is 245-35-20 so that should narrow it down a bit.

Make and model of the new tyre please and one guess per hour per person. Only UK entries please I'm skint and cant afford postage abroad sorry.


----------



## Andyblue

Wilco said:


> Thread resurrection time!!
> 
> As the forum has been so supportive to me over the last year and indeed throughout my membership its time for a give away I feel. So last Monday I lost a tyre and finally I had it replaced earlier. SO to win a couple of M&K wax samples what have I replaced the pilot sport with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size is 245-35-20 so that should narrow it down a bit.
> 
> Make and model of the new tyre please and one guess per hour per person. Only UK entries please I'm skint and cant afford postage abroad sorry.


Well presuming you didn't cheat and replace it with another Michelin, I'd opt for a Han**** tyre


----------



## Mark R5

I'll go with Goodyear Eagle F1


----------



## scooobydont

It should have been replaced with the same matching Michelin Pilot Sport that are on the other 3 corners (hopefully). To have mismatched tyres on a detailing forum is a cardinal sin and should result in immediate bannage!

(only kidding )


----------



## GSI-MAN

Bridgestone Potenza


----------



## dchapman88

Yokohama Advan


----------



## Cookies

OK, I'm going for Nexen N'Fera. 

Cheers bud. 

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Wilco

scooobydont said:


> It should have been replaced with the same matching Michelin Pilot Sport that are on the other 3 corners (hopefully). To have mismatched tyres on a detailing forum is a cardinal sin and should result in immediate bannage!
> 
> (only kidding )


I bought a pair. Not Michelins though as getting on for £500 isn't realistic at the moment.:wave:

No ones close yet.


----------



## Peter77

Toyo proxes t1 sports


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er

il go for uniroyal rainsport


----------



## macca666

I'm thinking Continental Contisports........


----------



## weedougall78

Pirelli P Zeros.


----------



## storm2284

i'm gonna go with Toyo Proxes. Nice to see you Pete! x


----------



## GSI-MAN

Kumho ECSTA PS71


----------



## muzzer

Holy thread resurrection!!

Not gonna enter but good luck to those who do and nice gesture Wilco :thumb:


----------



## voon

I also am tempted by Uniroyal Rainsports. While living in Switzerland, I'm not having the UK situation of basically living on a lake ground, but i like safety in rain ... and the're not too shabby in the dry, either, and also affordable.


----------



## Mark R5

Are we allowed a second guess? If so,

Yokohama Parada Spec 2, if not then someone else can pinch this :lol:


----------



## scooobydont

I am going with Hankook Ventus S1's. I have them on mine.


----------



## Wilco

storm2284 said:


> i'm gonna go with Toyo Proxes. Nice to see you Pete! x


Always here chicken :wave:


----------



## Wilco

Keep going peeps, no right answer yet. Have as many goes as you want but one an hour please.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Dunlop sports maxx


----------



## Fruitcake

Kumho Ecsta PS91


----------



## tjfocus

Nankang Ultra Sport NS-2 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

Kumho ?


----------



## Jue

Fruitcake said:


> Kumho Ecsta PS91


Sorry Didn't see your reply till after


----------



## stonejedi

Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta's.SJ.


----------



## Jue

tjfocus said:


> Nankang Ultra Sport NS-2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sorry pressed your thanks button by mistake  been a long day :wall:


----------



## Andyblue

Black circles own make


----------



## Wilco

Andyblue said:


> Black circles own make


No they aren't budgets. No more clues lol


----------



## weedougall78

Falken Azenis.


----------



## Spike85

Nokian Z line


----------



## saul

Nfera su1


----------



## Wilco

weedougall78 said:


> Falken Azenis.


We have a winner folks. Pm me your address matey and I'll get the package off to you asap


----------



## Cookies

Wilco said:


> We have a winner folks. Pm me your address matey and I'll get the package off to you asap


Good man Wilco. Very generous of you to do this. Well done to the winner btw!!

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## weedougall78

Woohoo, What a result!!

I'd like to thank God, my mum, my wife...

Seriously though, I'm well chuffed with this. Ive just bought my first gear from M&K which got delivered thursday, so this will be really cool to add to it, t

Thanks very much for the great prize. Sir.

And thanks guys and thanks Detailing World, such a great forum to be on.


----------



## Andyblue

Well done and good man Wilco - even though you emotionally blackmailed me into cleaning the car last weekend in the snow and sub zero temps


----------



## Wilco

Anyone else feeling lucky? Post something festive and amusing and win a prize. Winner picked by Mrs Wilco at 9pm on Wednesday. This is a considerable prize too so make it good.

Just to add have as many goes as you like at this one.


----------



## Wilco

Andyblue said:


> Well done and good man Wilco - even though you emotionally blackmailed me into cleaning the car last weekend in the snow and sub zero temps


Just giving a little back mate :thumb:

Just remember you're Lancastrian :wave:


----------



## muzzer

Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

You can't really tell but it's meant to be a Reindeer on his back. He wasn't too impressed to be fair and has destroyed it already


----------



## Naddy37

Is that a dog or an Xmassy Ewok?


----------



## Jue

muzzer said:


> Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> You can't really tell but it's meant to be a Reindeer on his back. He wasn't too impressed to be fair and has destroyed it already


He don't look to impressed to be honest


----------



## Wilco

That's going to take some beating. Lmao


----------



## Wilco

It looks like the reindeer is taking advantage of the dog. Dogs far from happy and the owl is disgusted.


----------



## J306TD

Not got one of her in a Christmas jumper









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Naddy37 said:


> Is that a dog or an Xmassy Ewok?


Honest it's a dog even though he does look like an ewok

Wilco, he destroyed that reindeer about two minutes after that picture. Poor Rudolph has been decapitated!


----------



## Wilco

Come on folks let's have some more entries it a prize worth winning.


----------



## muzzer

__
https://flic.kr/p/21jH2vB

I'll change this when i am at home and have access to something a bit better than my iPhone


----------



## Andyblue

One I got sent from my daughter


----------



## muzzer

That's quality :lol: and that should win for me


----------



## Andyblue

Just wanted to post this - don't think I've much chance of winning the main prize, but you never know, might get the booby prize though


----------



## muzzer

After the dog with antlers, i'm not even gonna bother as i am willing to bet that wins the festive prize :lol:


----------



## storm2284

Bout as festive as it gets! What is the meaning of Christmas you ask?

SOCKS!!!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue




----------



## Wilco

I hate to do this but sorry the competition is now closed. We got a phone call this afternoon saying Kathryns aunt has taken a turn for the worst and been given 48hrs to live. She raced up to Newcastle to see her but sadly didn't get there in time.

Andy if you can send me your address please pal and I'll get your parcel out when I can mate. 
Thanks for all those who took the time to post and sorry for ending this early but I'm sure you'll understand in the circumstances.


----------



## Cookies

So sorry to hear that Wilco. I think everyone on here will completely understand. Look after yourselves!

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## muzzer

Family first Wilco, anything else is minor.


----------



## WHIZZER

Sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Jue

Sorry to hear your sad news. Like muzzer says Family first.


----------



## Wilco

Thanks folks. Sad times as they were very close.


----------



## Andyblue

Wilco said:


> I hate to do this but sorry the competition is now closed. We got a phone call this afternoon saying Kathryns aunt has taken a turn for the worst and been given 48hrs to live. She raced up to Newcastle to see her but sadly didn't get there in time.
> 
> Andy if you can send me your address please pal and I'll get your parcel out when I can mate.
> Thanks for all those who took the time to post and sorry for ending this early but I'm sure you'll understand in the circumstances.


Just logged in, really sorry to hear your very sad news...

I've sent you my address, thanks very much for the very generous gesture especially in these circumstances...

Thoughts are with you and your family. Take care...

Andy


----------



## Wilco

Replied dude. It'll be with you before Christmas.


----------



## 20vKarlos

I wish you and your family all the very best at this time Wilco! 

Our thoughts are with you


----------



## Wilco

Just an update. Both parcels have gone tonight. Will be collected first thing by dpd 24 so they will (fingers crossed) be with you both on Friday. Andy yours has gone to the address you gave as Kathryn is working late shifts now until Christmas so I couldn't get over pal sorry.


----------



## bazz

sorry to hear about your sad news fella. as said family first.


----------



## Andyblue

Wilco said:


> Just an update. Both parcels have gone tonight. Will be collected first thing by dpd 24 so they will (fingers crossed) be with you both on Friday. Andy yours has gone to the address you gave as Kathryn is working late shifts now until Christmas so I couldn't get over pal sorry.


Not a problem at all bud, totally understand...

Sorry we couldn't meet up, but sure we can in New Year.

Thanks again, all the best
A


----------



## weedougall78

Wilco said:


> Just an update. Both parcels have gone tonight. Will be collected first thing by dpd 24 so they will (fingers crossed) be with you both on Friday. Andy yours has gone to the address you gave as Kathryn is working late shifts now until Christmas so I couldn't get over pal sorry.


Thanks mate, you shouldn't have, I saw your post the other days and I was happy to wait for them however long it took.

I'm really sorry to hear your news, its such an awful time for things like this to happen.

my best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Wilco

weedougall78 said:


> Thanks mate, you shouldn't have, I saw your post the other days and I was happy to wait for them however long it took.
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear your news, its such an awful time for things like this to happen.
> 
> my best wishes to you and your family.


It is what it is mate, parcels were already packed up so seemed daft having them sat here. Hope it gets to you before you go away for Christmas. :thumb:

You may be getting more than you think


----------



## weedougall78

Wilco said:


> It is what it is mate, parcels were already packed up so seemed daft having them sat here. Hope it gets to you before you go away for Christmas. :thumb:
> 
> You may be getting more than you think


Dunno why, but I read that last line and the first thing I thought of was the ending of the movie 'Se7en'!! That probably says more about me than it does you...

Thanks dude, it's really cool of you to do that, it's very appreciated. I'm not leaving till the evening so I'd imagine it'll be here by then.


----------



## Wilco

Yep it'll be a with you by then all being well. It's not a head in a box either lmao.


----------



## weedougall78

Wilco said:


> Yep it'll be a with you by then all being well. It's not a head in a box either lmao.


A guys gotta dream!!

Didn't arrive today but it's no drama, will probably be left with my neighbour and I'll open it when I get back, it's always good getting pressies after Xmas!!


----------



## Wilco

Sorry mate, according to dpd the weather has delayed delivery lmao. That drizzle plays havoc these days. Apologies again they're the one company I'd be confident in delivering on time so feeling a little let down tbh.


----------



## weedougall78

Wilco said:


> Sorry mate, according to dpd the weather has delayed delivery lmao. That drizzle plays havoc these days. Apologies again they're the one company I'd be confident in delivering on time so feeling a little let down tbh.


Dude it's honestly no problem, nothing to apologise for, these things happen. I'll have something to look forward to on the drive home now so it's all good 

Have a great Xmas mate.


----------



## Andyblue

Wilco said:


> Sorry mate, according to dpd the weather has delayed delivery lmao. That drizzle plays havoc these days. Apologies again they're the one company I'd be confident in delivering on time so feeling a little let down tbh.


Just a quick update to say thanks very much to Wilco, mine arrived end of last week having spent the Christmas in Hinkley ???

Thanks again Wilco, very nice and generous


----------



## weedougall78

Just a quick post to say a massive thank you to Wilco.

My parcel arrived today and I'm absolutely delighted with it. That someone would give away such quality, and expensive, items to complete strangers is one of the reasons that this is such a fantastic forum, and it's members are a credit to it.

Thanks again dude


----------



## Mark R5

weedougall78 said:


> Just a quick post to say a massive thank you to Wilco.
> 
> My parcel arrived today and I'm absolutely delighted with it. That someone would give away such quality, and expensive, items to complete strangers is one of the reasons that this is such a fantastic forum, and it's members are a credit to it.
> 
> Thanks again dude


That's awesome mate. What a gesture from Wilco. Like you say, this forum is the bee's knees for stuff like this.


----------



## Wilco

You're most welcome buddy. Sorry again for the delay and dpd generally being rubbish. As I said in my original post I'm just giving a bit back to the forum that had given me so much. Enjoy them Matt.


----------



## weedougall78

Wilco said:


> You're most welcome buddy. Sorry again for the delay and dpd generally being rubbish. As I said in my original post I'm just giving a bit back to the forum that had given me so much. Enjoy them Matt.


No need for apologies dude, none of it was your fault and, considering the circumstances, idve been happy to wait longer! The delay was totally down to me being away at Xmas.

I'll definitely enjoy them, with these and all the M&K stuff I got for Xmas, it'll look like I've got a sponsorship deal with them 

I hope,at some point, I'll be able to help someone else on here in the same way.

Thanks guys


----------



## 20vKarlos

*HOLY THREAD RESURRECTION*

As a long standing member on the forum and one of the original members to give away plenty of items on this thread.
I'd like to resurrect this thread and get you all guessing again!

I've currently got a sales page on DW... which includes 50 x 500ml bottles of various products...

I'll be giving away 4 bottles and sending them out free to the person that can guess...

*What tyres I've just purchased*

Dunlop wouldn't be enough
Dunlop sport Maxx RT would be enough

Let's get guessing guys :thumb:

The only hint I'll give is they're 18's and for my Skoda Superb.








​


----------



## RS3

Avon ZV7?.


----------



## muzzer

Nankang Ultra Sport


----------



## Jonnybbad

Michelin pilot sport 4


----------



## Cyclonetog

Uniroyal Rain Sport 3.


----------



## Andyblue

Set of Hankook tyres


----------



## 20vKarlos

None of the above


----------



## Andyblue

Set of Pirelli’s ?


----------



## sevenfourate

YenYang Ditchfinders......


----------



## muzzer

Continental EcoContact


----------



## bigrace

Falken azenis fk510

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

A set of maxxis?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Michelin primacy 4


----------



## stonejedi

Yokohama Advan Neova AD08R.SJ.


----------



## 20vKarlos

S.J...I wouldn’t mind a set of AD08R’s but I do way too many miles for those tyres to be cost effective. 

None of the above are winners


----------



## gargreen7

Bridgestone blizzak LM005


----------



## BobbyNelson

Bridgestone Weather Control A005

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

Yongling widow maker 5.2 winter specials


----------



## pt1

Bridgestone potenza s001

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

Has to be a set of whitewalls - total class on your car.


----------



## 20vKarlos

fatdazza said:


> Has to be a set of whitewalls - total class on your car.
> 
> View attachment 57841


:lol: I love this idea! Someone photoshop it :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Pirelli Cinturato P7 Ecoimpact.SJ.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Goodyear


----------



## scooobydont

Goodyear Eagle f1's


----------



## Andyblue

20vKarlos said:


> :lol: I love this idea! Someone photoshop it :thumb:


Here you go :lol:


----------



## gargreen7

Mich Cross climates


----------



## Sim

Michelin pilot sport 4 in 225/40 R18 Y rated


----------



## saul

dunlop bluesport


----------



## 20vKarlos

Andyblue said:


> Here you go :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

That's brilliant! Maybe I should refund the tyres and buy a set of white walls! :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

F1 Asymmetric 5


----------



## Cookies

Hankook Ventus Prime?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos

Nobody has mentioned the Brand yet, let alone the model of tyre 

That’s your Monday hint


----------



## gargreen7

Nokian WR A3 or D3

Verdestein Ultrac


----------



## gargreen7

Triangle TH201


----------



## gargreen7

Landsail LS388


----------



## stonejedi

Rotalla RU01...SJ.


----------



## BobbyNelson

Can we have another go?


----------



## Andyblue

Blackcircles tyres


----------



## 20vKarlos

BobbyNelson said:


> Can we have another go?


Yep, of course you can.


----------



## Andyblue

20vKarlos said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> That's brilliant! Maybe I should refund the tyres and buy a set of white walls! :thumb:


:thumb:

Runner up prize ?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Andyblue said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Runner up prize ?


Keep guessing and you might have the first prize :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

Khumo tyres ?


----------



## BobbyNelson

Toyo Proxes?


----------



## Bustanut

Pirelli P Zero


----------



## bigrace

Colway remould family killers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gargreen7

Fallen ZIEX
Firestone MULTISEASON
Infinity ecomax 
Uniroyal rainsports

this is getting really frustrating for me.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Tyres have arrived

I would post a picture... but I know there are some tyre boffins out there :lol:

Here's the best hint I could give...


----------



## stonejedi

vredestein ultrac.SJ.


----------



## Andyblue

Nexen N Fera SU4 tyres ?


----------



## gargreen7

Achilles ART Sport


----------



## stonejedi

HANKOOK VENTUS S1 evo2.SJ.


----------



## 20vKarlos

*Someone is very close!! *:thumb:


----------



## BobbyNelson

Vredestein Ultrac Satin


----------



## stonejedi

Im trying Karlos :lol:HANKOOK VENTUS PRIME 3 K125.SJ.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Andyblue said:


> Nexen N Fera SU4 tyres ?


Winner.... :thumb:

Nice bit of editing....

Head over to the sales thread mate and pick 4 bottles...

reply to the thread with your selection and I'll get them posted out to you pal.

Anyone else want to continue this thread now? :thumb:


----------



## BobbyNelson

Curses. Well done Andy.

Quite enjoyed that!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Just for clarification...


----------



## stonejedi

Who!:lol:Congrates Andy:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

Never heard of those tyres,must be good though if the wet weather driving and fuel economy is anything to go by:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## BobbyNelson

No, must admit they're a new one on me too. Assume they're pretty premium if they're so highly rated and mail order?


----------



## 20vKarlos

stonejedi said:


> Never heard of those tyres,must be good though if the wet weather driving and fuel economy is anything to go by:thumb:.SJ.





BobbyNelson said:


> No, must admit they're a new one on me too. Assume they're pretty premium if they're so highly rated and mail order?


I found them a few months back when on the hunt for another set of tyres on the taxi. To say I'm chuffed with them is an understatement.
At £56 a corner, they're half the price of all the premium brand tyres that I've had before.
They really are a good tyre and if you're in the market for a tyre... give them a go :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

20vKarlos said:


> Winner.... :thumb:
> 
> Nice bit of editing....
> 
> Head over to the sales thread mate and pick 4 bottles...
> 
> reply to the thread with your selection and I'll get them posted out to you pal.
> 
> Anyone else want to continue this thread now? :thumb:


Oh brilliant - thanks mate :thumb:

Be interested to see how you get along with them

Will pop over to the thread

Thanks again for your generosity :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

BobbyNelson said:


> Curses. Well done Andy.
> 
> Quite enjoyed that!





stonejedi said:


> Who!:lol:Congrates Andy:thumb:.SJ.


Cheers guys - complete surprise, now to choose something... :thumb:


----------



## spursfan

Highly rated tyre, was looking for 215/45/18 and checked on tyre review site about 3 weeks or so ago.
really good reviews so I will also be investing in 4 this summer
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Nexen/N-Fera-SU4.htm
:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good evening all...

Firstly, can I just say... HOLY THREAD RESURRECTION!!!

This one could be fun but it depends how bored you all get :lol:

I have created a word search and there are 24 words to find, all of which, I believe relate to DetailingWorld or the Wash process in general.

I've yet to take a photo of the prize, but as 2020 has been pretty poor for most, you can be sure I'll be putting something together that'll do the job nicely.

It'll be securely packaged and sent at my expense, so please have a good go at this one whilst you're off over the next few weeks.

I'll be heading to the Unit on Tuesday, so expect an prize update then...

I hope you can all have a good go at this and I shall think of other ideas for 2021, but please, if you have ideas and you want me to host them, but you supply a prize, by all means, that's what the forum is for, let's all get involved and share our excess product piles :lol: :thumb:










*How do I play?* 
Save the word search photo to your phone, tablet or desktop and simply edit the picture.
If you don't know how, send me a PM with what device you're on and I will help you. :thumb:

Once you believe you have the correct 24 words, post your edited photo for the world to see and I will let you know if it is correct or not.

Some may think that posting your photo is unfair, but I think of it as sharing and sharing is good

You may find more than 24 words, so just mark them all and I will let you know what the correct ones are 

Good luck all


----------



## detailR

I had a go 

20201220_183152 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue

My go


----------



## Andyblue

And thanks very much for doing this - an enjoyable time :thumb:


----------



## detailR

Wow! Your's is so tidy Andy 
Probably shouldn't have done mine while chopping carrots :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

detailR said:


> Wow! Your's is so tidy Andy
> Probably shouldn't have done mine while chopping carrots :lol:


Haha, cheers.

The amount of times I had to rub out and start the line again as I wandered off into another line... :lol:

Perhaps I'll get runber up prize for being neat and tidy


----------



## muzzer

Crikey, was just thinking about this t'other day.


----------



## 20vKarlos

detailR said:


> I had a go
> 
> 20201220_183152 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr





Andyblue said:


> My go





Andyblue said:


> And thanks very much for doing this - an enjoyable time :thumb:


I can't believe this... I thought that this one would at least take 24 hours :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh how I underestimate you all!

Andyblue - you've missed one of the words, but DetailR has it, so it's his win on this occasion... now I'm going to have to setup another one!

Well done guys

DetailR, send me a PM with your address and I'll get a surprise in the post to you mate :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

muzzer said:


> Crikey, was just thinking about this t'other day.


I love this thread, so it was only fair I kept to my word and resurrected it :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza

Steward's enquiry 

DetailR highlighted what appears to be "openhose" but is actually "oepnhose"

Sorry for being pedantic


----------



## 20vKarlos

fatdazza said:


> Steward's enquiry
> 
> DetailR highlighted what appears to be "openhose" but is actually "oepnhose"
> 
> Sorry for being pedantic


I did spot this, but he also got, KIT, OIL & NEW, which weren't on the list :thumb:

Perfect stewarding though, I like it


----------



## fatdazza

Only being tongue in cheek :thumb:

A deserving prize winner, especially for those straight highlighted lines - attention to detail indeed


----------



## detailR

20vKarlos said:


> Well done guys
> 
> DetailR, send me a PM with your address and I'll get a surprise in the post to you mate :thumb:


No way  nice one bud.
Thanks for putting the time in. It was good fun :thumb:



fatdazza said:


> Steward's enquiry
> 
> DetailR highlighted what appears to be "openhose" but is actually "oepnhose"
> 
> Sorry for being pedantic


Whoops!
Didn't even realise.
But you konw wehn the ltetres are in the wrnog oredr but yuor bairn wkors it out :lol:

Thats my excuse anyway


----------



## Andyblue

20vKarlos said:


> I can't believe this... I thought that this one would at least take 24 hours :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh how I underestimate you all!
> 
> Andyblue - you've missed one of the words, but DetailR has it, so it's his win on this occasion... now I'm going to have to setup another one!
> 
> Well done guys
> 
> DetailR, send me a PM with your address and I'll get a surprise in the post to you mate :thumb:


Haha well done mate.

And thanks again for doing this, was good to do :thumb:

But as I'm a sore looser, :lol: I call for point deducted on DetailR as has been highlighted, he lined Oepnhose and it's wrong - it's just hose (not open hose)... :lol: :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

DetailR, a package is on its way mate :thumb:


----------



## detailR

Apologies for the super late update on this 

After the fun of the word search extravaganza, 20vKarlos was kind enough to send me this mystery bundle.

20210112_122723 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Some CarChem snow foam and QD, AutoSmart WAX and some nice towels and a brush.

I said I'd pass on the kind gesture and do a little game and giveaway too....

So, to be in with a chance of claiming the mystery prize - just guess how many wax pots are in the box.
(Wax pots vary in size from samples, preproduction versions and full size pots.)

Bonus prize for guessing how many spray bottles are in there.

20210112_122910 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Guessing closes at 17:00 on the 13th of Jan
If nobody gets it exactly, the winner will be the closest without going over.

Good luck


----------



## muzzer

I haven't seen this thread for ages but it's a nice return.

So i reckon 9 spray bottles and 25 wax pots.


----------



## scooobydont

I dont want to go over so I guess 1 wax and 1 spray 

Great gesture!


----------



## scooobydont

Double post.


----------



## 20vKarlos

scooobydont said:


> I dont want to go over so I guess 1 wax and 1 spray
> 
> Great gesture!


I see more than one spray and more than one wax... you might want to re-think your answer :lol::thumb:


----------



## scooobydont

20vKarlos said:


> I see more than one spray and more than one wax... you might want to re-think your answer :lol::thumb:


It's tongue in cheek, I don't need anything so will leave it for others.


----------



## J306TD

7 bottles 18 waxes 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Nice one Richard! :thumb:

I'll go for 24 pots of wax and 8 spray bottles. 

Alan W


----------



## Gas head

12 spray bottles and 27 waxes


----------



## RandomlySet

8 spray, 33 waxes


----------



## The happy goat

8 spray 19 waxes


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

10 spray, 29 waxes


----------



## Leezo

Ha ha, loving this thread currently. 
I'm in for 6 sprays & 20 waxes


----------



## RT1994

Great gesture! That's why I love this forum :thumb:

I'll say *8* spray bottles and *17* waxes


----------



## 20vKarlos

I’ll go 9 spray bottles and 30 waxes. 

I was going to say 25 or 27 but changed my mind last second :wall:

I hope I’m correct


----------



## P2K

Nice one fella, that is an awesome gesture. :thumb:

I'm going to go for 10 bottles and 23 pots of wax.


----------



## saul

I'll go 8 sprays and 14 waxes

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

14 sprays and 11 waxes. Love this thread. :thumb:


----------



## pt1

23 waxes and 7 sprays
Cheers 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01

Lovely thing to do. Thanks

I'm going for:

10 spray bottles and 

21 waxes

Andy.


----------



## detailR

Well done to everyone who played along 

The answers...

Waxes in the box - 34

20210112_130955 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr



RandomlySet said:


> 8 spray, 33 waxes


Well done Matt! Closest without going over.

Sprays - 9

20210112_131028 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr



20vKarlos said:


> I'll go 9 spray bottles and 30 waxes.
> 
> I was going to say 25 or 27 but changed my mind last second :wall:
> 
> I hope I'm correct


You were correct!

If you can both PM me your address I'll get something sent out to you guys :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Well done matt and 20v Karlos


----------



## 20vKarlos

As if I’ve just won something from your competition after you won mine :lol: :lol: 


Well... I guess that means another one is on its way then... I’ll think of something get back to you all.. 

Thanks


----------



## 20vKarlos

Does anyone else fancy running a competition on here?

Quick before I feel compelled to sacrifice more of my arsenal!

Soon you lot could be winning this...


----------



## muzzer

I'm sure i have something in my garage but right now i am not about to be going outside and rummaging through the garage to find it.
I might have an idea for something but i'm mulling over my options for replacement but if i decide to put this up for a prize, it's going to be something special.


----------



## SteveW

I don't have anything worth giving away having only recently started to rebuild my collection of products etc. Otherwise I would, I think this is a great thread!

I've got an old Pittards chamois? :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good morning all

It's time to have some more fun again

*Thread etiquette* 
- Please post a photo of the items when they arrive or put a post in the thread to say that they have arrived. 
- Multiple guesses are allowed, unless otherwise stated by the person giving items away.
- *EDIT* Please allow others to guess, but you can guess as many times as you like

*Guess the number *

This morning, I asked my 12 year old daughter to pick a number between 1 and 2000.

She has given me an answer, I've written it in my notes and taken a screenshot of the date and time stamp with the correct answer.

As you will see above, I completely forgot about my Sherbett Fizz and I will be giving that away, it's brand new. 
There will be some other goodies thrown in too… :thumb:

*I will run this until someone guesses the correct answer or until Wednesday 28th July at 20:00, where the nearest answer will win*

Have fun all


----------



## Andyblue

Oh that’s too confusing for me to think it through, why not just choose one number and nearest one wins ?? 

Anyway, always up for a bit of fun, so my guess 636 :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Andyblue said:


> Oh that's too confusing for me to think it through, why not just choose one number and nearest one wins ??
> 
> Anyway, always up for a bit of fun, so my guess 636 :thumb:


That's exactly the scenario pal, I've just edited my post to make it clear.

Thanks mate


----------



## RT1994

Very kind gesture! Can I have 1421 and 424 please? Hope that’s okay if I read the rules correctly :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

RT1994 said:


> Very kind gesture! Can I have 1421 and 424 please? Hope that's okay if I read the rules correctly :thumb:


Yep, you can keep guessing, I'd just like to see other involved too.

*Note to all*

If you go back through some of the pages, you'll see how others have been guessing previously my only rule here is that I don't want to see

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20 etc etc as it makes it unfair

If you guess 12, 500, 1850, 750 and 450 it leaves plenty of numbers available for everyone else :thumb:


----------



## Crabbie

So Here Goes My Guess is 1217
and SWMBO has bagged 214

Fingers Crossed


----------



## pt1

2000 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

18!

Putting random typing in as my answer was to short to post...


----------



## vsideboy

500

Thanks


----------



## kosymodo

I'll try 1966 please! :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

*48 hours remain…*

I thought we would have a lot more entries for this one,

I know loads are stepping away from waxes these days, so I guess some people haven't entered for that reason.

Here is the list of guesses so far

scooobydont - 18

Crabbie - 214

RT1994 - 424

vsideboy - 500

Andyblue - 636

Crabbie - 1217

RT1994 - 1421

kosymodo - 1966

pt1 - 2000


----------



## macca666

Might as well play along for some fun

1327


----------



## Juke_Fan

i'll go for the magic number 7


----------



## RT1994

20vKarlos said:


> *48 hours remain…*
> 
> I thought we would have a lot more entries for this one,
> 
> I know loads are stepping away from waxes these days, so I guess some people haven't entered for that reason.


I was the opposite for this :lol: Have always wanted to try a bouncers wax but just never got round to it so was straight in on this one!


----------



## notfub

Thanks 20vKarlos.....let's go for the potentially obvious *1234*.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Juke_Fan - 7

scooobydont - 18

Crabbie - 214

RT1994 - 424

vsideboy - 500

Andyblue - 636

Crabbie - 1217

notfub - 1234

macca666 - 1327

RT1994 - 1421

kosymodo - 1966

pt1 - 2000



RT1994 said:


> I was the opposite for this :lol: Have always wanted to try a bouncers wax but just never got round to it so was straight in on this one!


Keep them coming guys. Remember you can multiple guesses.

*There 1988 numbers remaining and none of you are correct so far* :thumb:


----------



## Crabbie

Ok then 2nd attempt

I'm gonna go for 32 and 919 

can you have too many waxes?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Crabbie said:


> Ok then 2nd attempt
> 
> I'm gonna go for 32 and 919
> 
> *can you have too many waxes?*


*Nope, all I asked was to be considerate to others guessing and to limit your guesses to 15 per post  :thumb:*


----------



## danwel

I will go with 69 lol


----------



## notfub

20vKarlos said:


> Keep them coming guys. Remember you can multiple guesses.


Ok, let's go for *555* (from the Subaru WRC days & I've owned a few Impreza Turbo's in the past)
and *666 *(from Iron Maiden's Number of the Beast, as I'm an old school IM fan).


----------



## kosymodo

I'll have another guess or two...

999 and 1066 :thumb:


----------



## RS3

34 - The number of 2 of the houses i've lived in and the number of my Uncles stock car.


----------



## 20vKarlos

This morning’s update :thumb:

Juke_Fan - 7

scooobydont - 18

Crabbie - 32

RS3 - 34

danwel - 69

Crabbie - 214

RT1994 - 424

vsideboy - 500

notfub - 555

Andyblue - 636

notfub - 666

Crabbie - 919 

kosymodo - 999

kosymodo - 1066

Crabbie - 1217

notfub - 1234

macca666 - 1327

RT1994 - 1421

kosymodo - 1966

pt1 - 2000


----------



## cangri

notfub - 666, the evil one )

my lucky, not so much, number is 12


----------



## 20vKarlos

cangri said:


> notfub - 666, the evil one )
> 
> my lucky, not so much, number is 12


There's always an evil one amongst us :lol:

Have a few more guesses too, there are loads of numbers remaining :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

1000 & 1500 then mate. Not sure how clever kids are so reckon they'll go for an easy number.


----------



## 20vKarlos

vsideboy said:


> 1000 & 1500 then mate. Not sure how clever kids are so reckon they'll go for an easy number.


Well I'm biased, I would tell you that my daughter is the brightest ever… she isn't… but that's what a good father should do right :wall:


----------



## vsideboy

20vKarlos said:


> Well I'm biased, I would tell you that my daughter is the brightest ever… she isn't… but that's what a good father should do right :wall:


haha same here mate, however doing maths homework and asking my 7 year old what 27 take away 11 is and after a very short pause the answer being guessed at as 33 "erm NO", 41? "No we're taking it away stop just guessing random numbers!"

haha I'll ask mine now and see what she says...

Tell me a number between 0 and 2000

erm. 26?

so yeah, kids aren't always very imaginative!


----------



## 20vKarlos

vsideboy said:


> haha same here mate, however doing maths homework and asking my 7 year old what 27 take away 11 is and after a very short pause the answer being guessed at as 33 "erm NO", 41? "No we're taking it away stop just guessing random numbers!"
> 
> haha I'll ask mine now and see what she says...
> 
> Tell me a number between 0 and 2000
> 
> erm. 26?
> 
> so yeah, kids aren't always very imaginative!


:lol:

You could keep asking her, maybe she will get the correct answer soon :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

20vKarlos said:


> :lol:
> 
> You could keep asking her, maybe she will get the correct answer soon :thumb:


haha even if I asked her 2000 times I expect I'd only be given about 20 different numbers at the most!


----------



## Crabbie

Ok then 3rd attempt

212,
56,
1971,
1024,

Feel like I'm having to many guesses but who cares. as there is approx 1970 numbers left to choose, This could go on for a while :thumb:

Lets see how this goes.


----------



## kosymodo

Crabbie said:


> Ok then 3rd attempt
> 
> 212,
> 56,
> 1971,
> 1024,
> 
> Feel like I'm having to many guesses but who cares. as there is approx 1970 numbers left to choose, This could go on for a while :thumb:
> 
> Lets see how this goes.


It won't go on forever...it closes at 20:00 today


----------



## kosymodo

I'll have some more goes before it closes tonight...

208
1370
1458
1570
1844


----------



## Juke_Fan

Feel lucky this time:-
2
200
1200
1980
1999


----------



## Crabbie

Ok then some more from me 

1666
1313
1998
1367
1
10


----------



## 20vKarlos

Lovely to see more guesses coming in.

With 4 hours remaining my only hint for you all is this…

*Guess Sub 500*


----------



## scooobydont

One more from me:

One hundred and eighty (hopefully she was watching the darts )


----------



## 20vKarlos

Crabbie - 1
Juke_Fan - 2
Juke_Fan - 7
Crabbie - 10 
cangri - 12
scooobydont - 18
vsideboy - 26
Crabbie - 32
RS3 - 34
Crabbie - 56
danwel - 69
scooobydont - 180
Juke_Fan - 200
kosymodo - 208
Crabbie - 212
Crabbie - 214
RT1994 - 424
vsideboy - 500
notfub - 555
Andyblue - 636
notfub - 666
Crabbie - 919 
kosymodo - 999
vsideboy - 1000
Crabbie - 1024
kosymodo - 1066
Juke_Fan - 1200
Crabbie - 1217
notfub - 1234
Crabbie - 1313
macca666 - 1327
Crabbie - 1367
kosymodo - 1370
RT1994 - 1421
kosymodo - 1458
vsideboy - 1500
kosymodo - 1570
Crabbie - 1666
kosymodo - 1844
kosymodo - 1966
Crabbie - 1971
Juke_Fan - 1980
Crabbie - 1998
Juke_Fan - 1999
pt1 - 2000


----------



## 20vKarlos

Some very strategic guesses here and it’s been great to see. 

Let’s hope the next 3 hours are lovely on here :thumb:


----------



## kosymodo

Hmmm...sub 500 eh?

Let's go for another guess at 499 :thumb:


----------



## notfub

Last imaginative few guesses from me then,
11
22
33
44
111
222
333
444


----------



## macca666

Following on from last post with a theme and sub 500

432
321
210


----------



## 20vKarlos

*Game Over *

Well that's it guys, it's all come to an end…

We have a Winner!!!

Crabbie - 1
Juke_Fan - 2
Juke_Fan - 7
Crabbie - 10
notfub - 11
cangri - 12
scooobydont - 18
notfub - 22
vsideboy - 26
Crabbie - 32
notfub - 33
RS3 - 34
notfub - 44
Crabbie - 56

*danwel - 69*

notfub - 111
scooobydont - 180
Juke_Fan - 200
kosymodo - 208
macca666 - 210
Crabbie - 212
Crabbie - 214
notfub - 222
macca666 - 321
notfub - 333
RT1994 - 424
macca666 - 432
notfub - 444
kosymodo - 499
vsideboy - 500
notfub - 555
Andyblue - 636
notfub - 666
Crabbie - 919 
kosymodo - 999
vsideboy - 1000
Crabbie - 1024
kosymodo - 1066
Juke_Fan - 1200
Crabbie - 1217
notfub - 1234
Crabbie - 1313
macca666 - 1327
Crabbie - 1367
kosymodo - 1370
RT1994 - 1421
kosymodo - 1458
vsideboy - 1500
kosymodo - 1570
Crabbie - 1666
kosymodo - 1844
kosymodo - 1966
Crabbie - 1971
Juke_Fan - 1980
Crabbie - 1998
Juke_Fan - 1999
pt1 - 2000

Well done to danwel on his guess of 69!

He was the closest

As you will see, the number was 65, the screenshot was taken 24th at 10:35 
(Just before I launched the giveaway)










*I'll be back soon with further giveaways.

If anyone else wants to run one. Please feel free to do so, I will happily monitor scores etc *:thumb:

Danwel, PM me your address please mate

20vKarlos


----------



## vsideboy

Thanks for taking the time to organise that 20vKarlos, well done to Danwel.


----------



## 20vKarlos

No problem at all mate, keep an eye on this thread as I will be running more giveaways over the next few weeks.

I will think of a few different games to play etc.


----------



## kosymodo

I'll echo @vsideboy's comments in saying thanks to @20vKarlos for organising this! And well done @danwel for your guess :thumb:

Looking forward to future comps! I'll happily contribute a prize as and when my detailing product collection starts to grow


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good evening all

I have been through a few boxes today and I have collected a bunch of items that I will be using as part of the Giveaways over the coming weeks


----------



## Andyblue

Very generous of you mate :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

20vKarlos said:


> Good evening all
> 
> I have been through a few boxes today and I have collected a bunch of items that I will be using as part of the Giveaways over the coming weeks


Very kind of you

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kosymodo

Very kind of you, and I look forward to the next comp!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good evening all...

So, yesterday I cleaned our draining board and chuckled to myself at the thought of... YEAH, why not! Let's wax it!

*Which wax did I use? *

*Hint* - I have had this wax for around 9 years and I have 100% posted about it before

No more hints!

*What do I win?*
A selection of the items listed above 

If nobody gets the answer, I'll decide on the next steps...

I'd love to see LOADS more people getting involved with this thread, loads more guesses etc.. 
Lets keep this thread at the top on page one... If you come into this thread! LEAVE A GUESS! :thumb:

*Competition ends - 08.08.21 at Eight minutes past eight that evening*


----------



## vsideboy

Autoglym HD

And very generous matey.


----------



## J306TD

I'm stuck between 

Bouncers Capture the Rapture

Dodo Juice Purple Haze

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos

You’re both wrong, so keep the guesses coming :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Chemical guys hardcore paste wax

Collinite 476

As ever, very generous mate :thumb:


----------



## RT1994

Chemical Guys XXX
Auto smart Wax


----------



## J306TD

Bilt Hamber DSW

Car Chem Wax

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

9 years I'm gonna guess dodo.....

Seems a bit obvious to guess rainforest rub as it's in your giveaway so 

Dodo juice banana armour


----------



## RT1994

Or Colli 476s
Dodo Orange Crush :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

Auto balm, can't recall who made it but I've got some in the shed


----------



## 20vKarlos

I just wanted to update you all…

I’m sure those that were in the thread from the early days will be aware of the list that I’d put together for all of the winners… I’ve currently only got back to page 700, but I will put together an extensive list, as the weeks go by. 

Let’s get this thread to 1000 pages before Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Crabbie

No Idea But I'm Gonna go far a Cheapo one.

Turtle Wax Paste Wax!!


----------



## Crabbie

Ok Another 2 stabs in the Dark

Meguiars Gold Class

Meguiars Deep Crystal Carnauba wax

:thumb:


----------



## pt1

Colly 845

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos

I've not heard from danwel yet, if we get to Sunday at 8pm and I've still not heard anything I may give the prize to the next closest person.

_Last Activity: 29-07-2021 03:12 PM_

I have PM'd him earlier in the week… not really sure where I stand with this though…


----------



## 20vKarlos

Went for a wee and thought! OOPS! I didn’t sort the Competition out! 

I’ll be back in the morning to announce the winner 

:thumb:


----------



## danwel

20vKarlos said:


> I've not heard from danwel yet, if we get to Sunday at 8pm and I've still not heard anything I may give the prize to the next closest person.
> 
> _Last Activity: 29-07-2021 03:12 PM_
> 
> I have PM'd him earlier in the week… not really sure where I stand with this though…


Hi mate, i have finally replied to your pm, i never got email notification. I know i am late as i have been missing for a week or so lol.

So as i have missed the cut off date i am more than happy to fore go the prize and for it to go to the next closest person due to my lack of pm.


----------



## 20vKarlos

danwel said:


> Hi mate, i have finally replied to your pm, i never got email notification. I know i am late as i have been missing for a week or so lol.
> 
> So as i have missed the cut off date i am more than happy to fore go the prize and for it to go to the next closest person due to my lack of pm.


No worries pal, there's plenty to go round

I was just concerned that you might have an offshore job or be away as it's holiday season, so didn't want to jump the gun by giving it to someone else.

Thanks for the PM, Send me your address mate and I'll get this sent over to you :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Mark R5 said:


> Chemical guys hardcore paste wax
> 
> Collinite 476
> 
> As ever, very generous mate :thumb:


* WINNER *

I cannot believe this was guessed so fast!

I had to stay quiet as I wanted a load more guesses to come in, but it just got repeated several times. 
Some of you must have gone through the archives for this one???

As I was trying to get it all out of the pot I caked it on :lol:



















Mark, you'll have a PM incoming shortly mate


----------



## danwel

20vKarlos said:


> No worries pal, there's plenty to go round
> 
> I was just concerned that you might have an offshore job or be away as it's holiday season, so didn't want to jump the gun by giving it to someone else.
> 
> Thanks for the PM, Send me your address mate and I'll get this sent over to you :thumb:


Took some time off from work and thought i'd have a break from the forums for a week, well, that and i didn't have much time lol


----------



## vsideboy

haha I was just going through what i have in my wax pile Karlos, the next one down in the pile is Collinite 476 haha


----------



## Mark R5

20vKarlos said:


> * WINNER *
> 
> I cannot believe this was guessed so fast!
> 
> I had to stay quiet as I wanted a load more guesses to come in, but it just got repeated several times.
> Some of you must have gone through the archives for this one???
> 
> As I was trying to get it all out of the pot I caked it on :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, you'll have a PM incoming shortly mate


I shall admit that I may have had a little perusal through the archives :devil:

Sorry I've not replied sooner - Ford Fair yesterday and daddy day care today. I shall reply to the pm in a min. Just another thank you :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good afternoon all

If you have sent me a PM with your address and I have agreed to send you something over the past week. It was sent out to you yesterday via RM Postal services.

Mark_R5 your item should be with you Tues/Wed (went via DHL).
Mark, I will tell you what is in your parcel, when you've actually seen it... 

*Guess the number is back...*

I have asked my wife this time...
She has chosen a number between 1 and 1000

This competition closes on Friday 20th August at 20:20 (Twenty past eight) or when someone guesses the correct answer.

*Two rules*
Do not list consecutive numbers... 1 2 3 4 5 etc...

You can guess as many times as you like, but please be mindful of other posters too :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

20vKarlos said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> If you have sent me a PM with your address and I have agreed to send you something over the past week. It was sent out to you yesterday via RM Postal services.
> 
> Mark_R5 your item should be with you Tues/Wed (went via DHL).
> Mark, I will tell you what is in your parcel, when you've actually seen it...
> 
> *Guess the number is back...*
> 
> I have asked my wife this time...
> She has chosen a number between 1 and 1000
> 
> This competition closes on Friday 20th August at 20:20 (Twenty past eight) or when someone guesses the correct answer.
> 
> *Two rules*
> Do not list consecutive numbers... 1 2 3 4 5 etc...
> 
> You can guess as many times as you like, but please be mindful of other posters too :thumb:


Brill thanks mate :thumb:

Well I'll have a guess at the numbers. I'm going to make a guess for every 100 numbers, and being as I've recently won something, if by some miracle I am right, I shall donate to the next nearest person

000-100: Guess 12
101-200: Guess 127
201-300: Guess 224
301-400: Guess 397
401-500: Guess 444
501-600: Guess 584
601-700: Guess 620
701-800: Guess 789
801-900: Guess 812
901-1000: Guess 999


----------



## vsideboy

haha and I've got loads of stuff I'm trying to decide what to do with so I'm not really needing to win anything but will have a go for a laugh

69 dude - "Bill and Ted"
169
269
369
469
569
669
769
869
969

haha


----------



## Crabbie

Ok Then Here Goes

1
111
222
333
445
555
666
777
888
911
1000

Ta


----------



## Farquhar

22
101
222
354
499
531
666
747
833
955


----------



## 20vKarlos

Four people guessing so far… this thread has seen it’s day I think


----------



## vsideboy

It's not the end of the world mate, maybe needs the title changing to DetailingWorld Quiz

I'll admit to ignoring some posts if the title makes it sound boring.


----------



## 20vKarlos

I agree mate, it’s not the end of the world, I’ll do my best to keep it going, buti don’t want to force it upon people. 

I just think there are a lot less people on the forum daily these days.


----------



## vsideboy

yeah, I only come on from my work laptop every so often. Can't get on with tapatalk so don't use that.

Don't worry about it pal, save yourself some time and hassle and use the time elsewhere pal.


----------



## Farquhar

540
233
100
999
487
211
367
1
10
634
430
843
366
471
331
677
391


----------



## rob267

987 
555
101
429

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

687


----------



## Darlofan

222
468
799


----------



## Mark R5

Well I for one am appprciative mate.

This turned up in the post the other day (been a busy couple of days), so apologies for the delayed reply.

Just another thank you again.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good Afternoon all,

The above Give-away is now closed and we have a winner!

*Congratulations to Farquhar*... Only 2 away mate!

Send me your address matey, I shall have this packaged up and sent on Monday



Farquhar said:


> 540
> 233
> 100
> 999
> 487
> 211
> 367
> 1
> 10
> *634*
> 430
> 843
> 366
> 471
> 331
> 677
> 391


----------



## Farquhar

Woo! Thanks mate!


----------



## danwel

Sorry for the delay in posting but wow, a big thanks to 20vKarlos for a fantastic prize and a couple of microfibres to boot. Haven't managed to upload a picture as photobucket now requires subscription and can't get it uploaded on forum:wall:

The kids have had a good smell and love it, my girlfriend also likes the smell but was hoping it was a lip balm lol


----------



## 20vKarlos

*It's time for the 3rd and final instalment of guess the number!

Numbers between 1 - 1000*

This number has been chosen by my daughter and is locked in the usual way…

This will end on *Monday 30th August at 18:00* as I am away for the weekend and might not get the chance to be on here whilst away.

Good luck all


----------



## danwel

just because i am first in i am going to go with 180


----------



## vsideboy

Gone all out this time, had excel generate me 10 random numbers!

186
318
544
549
657
878
940
962
978
981


COME ON EXCEL!


----------



## RT1994

Oh go on then! I’ll have these 6 please:

27
225
444
600
770
994


----------



## Crabbie

Ok for the Last one I will go for

1
12
17
47
97
112
197
999


----------



## danwel

ok will have a few more guesses this morning and go with:
4
7
11
19
123
501


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Fingers crossed for 612


----------



## Andyblue

687 :thumb:


----------



## danwel

lets also go with 777


----------



## straight6hatch

634
480
904
1000

Saves on postage 20vkarlos


----------



## muzzer

I haven't gotten involved with this for a while and just for a giggle and seeing as nobody else has claimed it

666


----------



## notfub

My brain randomness churned out this unimaginative set....
5
55
105
205
305
405
505
605
705
805
905

Thanks 20vKarlos


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Ok

10 randoms

10
69
108
270
345
500
672
706
850
912


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

500 just because I noticed no one had it


----------



## Marco Polo

Late to the party, but I'd like to have ago with thanks, Karlos!

22
121
220
319
418
517
616
715
814
913


----------



## 20vKarlos

*Giveaway Extension*

Just until tomorrow at Midday ad I've only just got the house sorted since arriving home and I'm knackered

Thanks all


----------



## pt1

694 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good afternoon all
RT1994 please send me a PM.

You are the winner with this post…


RT1994 said:


> Oh go on then!
> 444


The number was 452


----------



## RT1994

20vKarlos said:


> Good afternoon all
> RT1994 please send me a PM.
> 
> You are the winner with this post…
> 
> The number was 452


Ah awesome! I never win anything haha. Thank you Karlos for organising and the very generous offer, PM coming your way :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good Afternoon all, 

I just wanted to bump this thread to the top, so that others could run a competition if they so wished.

I won't be running any more for a while, but I hope you all enjoyed playing along 

I hope that plenty get involved in the foreseeable, I'd like to see this hit 1000 pages. 

I will update the "winners circle" at some point too :thumb:


Karlos


----------



## vsideboy

Just one of those things mate, forums has been going for ages and I guess more people browse than contribute these days.

Thanks again for trying though pal.


----------



## muzzer

Holy thread resurrection Batman!!

So in a slight change from the norm on this thread, i’ve spread a little happiness to someone.
A little while ago, someone - Paintmaster1982 hiya mate - posted a thread asking for recommendations for a da.
The usual recommendations flowed but a thought sprang to mind, i’d got a da sat doing nowt as i no longer have any facilities to use it, so i reached out and told him what i had - a KingBarney da - and that if he covered the postage to where ever he was in the UK, he could have it should he want it.
I checked it to make sure a) it worked and b) wasnt dangerous and parcelled it all up with a couple of extra little goodies for him, which given his car colour will work really well.

I was after doing this as cheap as possible so i did the parcel through work and et voila, a tenner later and he has a polisher in a hard case with spanner and a couple of bits.

Hope he enjoys it and i am sure he will be posting about it here somewhere at some point and just glad i could pass along something to someone who will put it to good use


----------



## rob267

muzzer said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman!!
> 
> So in a slight change from the norm on this thread, i’ve spread a little happiness to someone.
> A little while ago, someone - Paintmaster1982 hiya mate - posted a thread asking for recommendations for a da.
> The usual recommendations flowed but a thought sprang to mind, i’d got a da sat doing nowt as i no longer have any facilities to use it, so i reached out and told him what i had - a KingBarney da - and that if he covered the postage to where ever he was in the UK, he could have it should he want it.
> I checked it to make sure a) it worked and b) wasnt dangerous and parcelled it all up with a couple of extra little goodies for him, which given his car colour will work really well.
> 
> I was after doing this as cheap as possible so i did the parcel through work and et voila, a tenner later and he has a polisher in a hard case with spanner and a couple of bits.
> 
> Hope he enjoys it and i am sure he will be posting about it here somewhere at some point and just glad i could pass along something to someone who will put it to good use


Cracking thing to do mate. Very kind. 

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good effort Muzzer! 👍🏼
This thread wouldn’t be where it is without people running competitions and giving stuff away and it’s nice to see it continue on here 😁


----------



## Paintmaster1982

So I've fallen on hard times recently due to illness which has given my mental health a bit of a battering. Thought I'd try do something positive that i can see results and so come back to DW forum after an absences of a few years. Reached out to see if anyone had a da that they could sell cheap or better still donate.. 

I then received a dm from the very generous muzzer offering me a dual action polisher that he had going spare for free and to just cover the delivery cost. To say i was grateful is an understatement. When i received the da in the post muzzer had put some decent wax in there too (dodo juice black widow). 

Well today i managed to get the roof done and the bonnet. Iam tackling it a bit at a time rather than get overwhelmed and it's a black car 😭🤣.
































Took a bit of doing, all the usual decontamination plus megs 205 with a chemical guys hex logic white. Didn't want to go to heavy on my first go. 

Could go with a bit more bite if anyone can recommend. 

Anyway thanks Muzzer much appreciated.


----------



## muzzer

You can alwasy try #105 for a bit more bite but glad you are enjoying it bud


----------



## Shakmeister5000

@muzzer showing that there is still faith within the human race especially at this difficult time for most of us after a pandemic. My heart goes out to you. I salute you for your kindness within the detailing world community 🫡❤


----------



## muzzer

It was just fortuitous timing that Paintmaster wanted a DA just as i was looking to slim down my kit. It's gone to a deserving person and i'm glad he is enjoying using it.


----------



## pt1

Nice one muzzer, really kind 👍🏻


----------



## Paintmaster1982

muzzer said:


> You can alwasy try #105 for a bit more bite but glad you are enjoying it bud


Cool ill give the a go when funds allow. But yeah considering its my first time using a da i am very pleased with the results so far. Just got to ignore the funny looks from neighbours 😂


----------



## Paintmaster1982




----------



## muzzer

Nice beading 👍🏻


----------

